# Cartier in Action



## XCCX

I searched but didn't find a similar thread.. please feel free to delete if there is..

This thread is almost a must in all forums and I think it is nice to be able to just look at our lovely pieces worn/stacked/styled!

I used to have many photos that I need to dig up but for now I'll start with this one as these 2 pieces are my absolute favorites! I love how the juc ring complements the love bracelet


----------



## birkin10600

Cartier love stack in action. My contribution. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## MsPele

Out and about with my 2 year old little girl in my torn sweatshirt, but still feel fancy because of my new Love.


----------



## Grande Latte

Your diamond tennis bracelet is GORGEOUS. Is it Cartier?


----------



## auberielle

Today got myself a Speedy


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Hi!

Here's the only "true" action shot of my Cartier Chevron cufflinks I have at hand right now.




These are the cufflinks I wear on that picture:




Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## Jetsetmax

A few of my watches and Love bracelets.  











And a pair of my Cartier cufflinks with interchangeable semi precious stone bars.


----------



## birkin10600

Grande Latte said:


> Your diamond tennis bracelet is GORGEOUS. Is it Cartier?



Thank you! [emoji173] It's not Cartier, it's a custom made.


----------



## Yoshi1296

I just got a Cartier trinity ring in the classic size today! I put it on asap. Here it is with my Tiffany T two ring and my moms band.


----------



## Miss CC

xactreality said:


> I searched but didn't find a similar thread.. please feel free to delete if there is..
> 
> This thread is almost a must in all forums and I think it is nice to be able to just look at our lovely pieces worn/stacked/styled!
> 
> I used to have many photos that I need to dig up but for now I'll start with this one as these 2 pieces are my absolute favorites! I love how the juc ring complements the love bracelet
> 
> View attachment 3520380



You've seen this already my fellow Chanel addict but I'd love to add it to this thread. Love Chanel and Cartier...and throw in a little H action [emoji4].


----------



## XCCX

Miss CC said:


> You've seen this already my fellow Chanel addict but I'd love to add it to this thread. Love Chanel and Cartier...and throw in a little H action [emoji4].
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3521651



I love this! Can't get enough of it!


----------



## XCCX

Miss CC said:


> You've seen this already my fellow Chanel addict but I'd love to add it to this thread. Love Chanel and Cartier...and throw in a little H action [emoji4].
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3521651



And by the way I'm H bracelet twin with you too [emoji6]

Just need a beige claire goodie to complete the beautiful trio! [emoji57]


----------



## Miss CC

xactreality said:


> And by the way I'm H bracelet twin with you too [emoji6]
> 
> Just need a beige claire goodie to complete the beautiful trio! [emoji57]



I know you have a pearly beige woc but not sure about a beige bag?  So I say you should get one!!!  I'm being a total enabler of course [emoji51][emoji6].


----------



## XCCX

Miss CC said:


> I know you have a pearly beige woc but not sure about a beige bag?  So I say you should get one!!!  I'm being a total enabler of course [emoji51][emoji6].



Yes a pearly gold actually [emoji173]️

You're right, no beige bag, no m/l size.. I think I have a target there [emoji56]

lol it's funny how we hijacked the thread by all the Chanel talk.. [emoji23][emoji173]️


----------



## Miss CC

xactreality said:


> Yes a pearly gold actually [emoji173]️
> 
> You're right, no beige bag, no m/l size.. I think I have a target there [emoji56]
> 
> lol it's funny how we hijacked the thread by all the Chanel talk.. [emoji23][emoji173]️



Ohhh pearly gold. You know how much I looove gold [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7].  

I feel like I can't get away from Chanel these days but hey...no complaints here lol.


----------



## XCCX

Miss CC said:


> Ohhh pearly gold. You know how much I looove gold [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7].
> 
> I feel like I can't get away from Chanel these days but hey...no complaints here lol.



Absolutely no complaints! [emoji16]


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Hi!

Wearing them today, so here are better pics of the cufflinks.

Color.



B&W.



Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## susanq

Give me all of the cartier rose gold


----------



## MCC08

All so beautiful!


----------



## Lux.

from my trip to Croatia


----------



## byotch123

Riding the Singapore subway on a rainy day!


----------



## Zucnarf

Lux. said:


> from my trip to Croatia



Love this, especially since I live in Croatia 
Hope you had a great time!


----------



## Lux.

Zucnarf said:


> Love this, especially since I live in Croatia
> Hope you had a great time!


I fell in love with Croatia!  I have to go back one day and spend more time there.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Fun thread, I'll try to find or take a good pic.


----------



## MsPele

Lux. said:


> from my trip to Croatia


I love your two other bracelets. Makes your look so fun and causal. If you don't mind me asking, did you get them?


----------



## Lux.

MsPele said:


> I love your two other bracelets. Makes your look so fun and causal. If you don't mind me asking, did you get them?



I got them in Dubrovnik's Old Town the day that picture was taken. It's my tradition now to get a bracelet or two while I am traveling. I wish I could remember the name of the store.


----------



## XCCX

Finally managed to take photos of my collection..


----------



## Miss CC

xactreality said:


> Finally managed to take photos of my collection..
> 
> View attachment 3534897
> 
> 
> View attachment 3534898
> 
> 
> View attachment 3534899
> 
> 
> View attachment 3534900
> 
> 
> View attachment 3534901



Gorgeous collection!!


----------



## XCCX

Today [emoji92]


----------



## shyla14

My holiday stack


----------



## Luv n bags

xactreality said:


> Today [emoji92]
> 
> View attachment 3538276



What is the brand of your bracelet? Not the Cartier Love?


----------



## Miss CC

xactreality said:


> Today [emoji92]
> 
> View attachment 3538276



Your trinity bracelet is so cute!!!


----------



## birkin10600

My Cartier in action! [emoji173]


----------



## jpezmom

birkin10600 said:


> My Cartier in action! [emoji173]


So stunning - am amazing stack!  Do you wear all three continuously?


----------



## luvmy3girls

birkin10600 said:


> My Cartier in action! [emoji173]



The perfect stack [emoji7]


----------



## XCCX

tigertrixie said:


> What is the brand of your bracelet? Not the Cartier Love?



Cartier as well..


----------



## SilverBen

Studying for finals


----------



## birkin10600

jpezmom said:


> So stunning - am amazing stack!  Do you wear all three continuously?





luvmy3girls said:


> The perfect stack [emoji7]



Thank you! [emoji173]  I only wear the yellow gold love at all time since i can't stand sleeping with more than one on my wrist.


----------



## Perli

Love my Love, I'm happy every time I look at it, best buy ever...


----------



## Shelly319

Out and about this morning with my new love!


----------



## jssl1688

Stack for the day.


----------



## byotch123

Online shopping on a weekend!


----------



## Rami00

Here is my stack.


----------



## Luv n bags

Rami00 said:


> Here is my stack.



I want a stack like yours!


----------



## Makenna

I want your stack, Hermes and that gorgeous ring Rami!


----------



## cartier_love

Rami00 said:


> Here is my stack.



WOW! I love your stack and Hermes bag


----------



## birkin10600

My stack today.


----------



## cartier_love

birkin10600 said:


> My stack today.



Love your stacks for sure! WOW!


----------



## birkin10600

cartier_love said:


> Love your stacks for sure! WOW!



Thank you dear! [emoji173]


----------



## Miss CC

birkin10600 said:


> My stack today.



Stunning!!


----------



## MyDogTink

birkin10600 said:


> My stack today.



I'm trying to focus on building my VCA collection, however your JUC is pushing me back over to Cartier. Lovely pieces!


----------



## Andy1612

shyla14 said:


> View attachment 3538717
> 
> 
> My holiday stack



Love this stack!!


----------



## petitelapine

This is my first post and my first Cartier YG Love bracelet 16! I initially went in with my mom to look at the new thinner bracelets (called Free Love apparently?), mainly cause it's a more realistic budget goal for me. 

My mom didn't like it and she bought me the classic! I was NOT expecting to walk out with a bracelet at all! Got it on 12/12/16! This baby is less than a week old! 

Oh and the wrist band is how I protect my bracelet as I am an avid indoor rock climber!


----------



## raspberrypink

petitelapine said:


> View attachment 3549698
> 
> 
> This is my first post and my first Cartier YG Love bracelet 16! I initially went in with my mom to look at the new thinner bracelets (called Free Love apparently?), mainly cause it's a more realistic budget goal for me.
> 
> My mom didn't like it and she bought me the classic! I was NOT expecting to walk out with a bracelet at all! Got it on 12/12/16! This baby is less than a week old!
> 
> Oh and the wrist band is how I protect my bracelet as I am an avid indoor rock climber!


Looks beautiful on you! Aw.... mother's LOVE... sweet!


----------



## petitelapine

raspberrypink said:


> Looks beautiful on you! Aw.... mother's LOVE... sweet!



Thank you! I was surprised she so spontaneously agreed to buy the higher end classic! I've also brought her to look at the bracelet for yearssss so I guess she knows it's not a temporary thing.


----------



## Shelly319

petitelapine said:


> View attachment 3549698
> 
> 
> This is my first post and my first Cartier YG Love bracelet 16! I initially went in with my mom to look at the new thinner bracelets (called Free Love apparently?), mainly cause it's a more realistic budget goal for me.
> 
> My mom didn't like it and she bought me the classic! I was NOT expecting to walk out with a bracelet at all! Got it on 12/12/16! This baby is less than a week old!
> 
> Oh and the wrist band is how I protect my bracelet as I am an avid indoor rock climber!



It is indeed a classic and it's good you went with the thicker one. I think the thin ones are cute but only for stacking. I went with the cuff because I ride horses and have had a few bad falls in the last few years and worry if I broke my arm and didn't have my screw on me, I'd be screwed (lol). So I take mine off anytime I'm about to get on a horse.


----------



## auberielle

My Cartier YG cuff and my David Yurman Starburst bangle


----------



## lanasyogamama

petitelapine said:


> View attachment 3549698
> 
> 
> This is my first post and my first Cartier YG Love bracelet 16! I initially went in with my mom to look at the new thinner bracelets (called Free Love apparently?), mainly cause it's a more realistic budget goal for me.
> 
> My mom didn't like it and she bought me the classic! I was NOT expecting to walk out with a bracelet at all! Got it on 12/12/16! This baby is less than a week old!
> 
> Oh and the wrist band is how I protect my bracelet as I am an avid indoor rock climber!



My mom bought mine too [emoji173]

I kind of wish I had bought one for my daughter at the time (2008).


----------



## lanasyogamama

I finally have a mani so I took a couple pics.


----------



## birkin10600

MyDogTink said:


> I'm trying to focus on building my VCA collection, however your JUC is pushing me back over to Cartier. Lovely pieces!


Thank you! [emoji173] I love VCA and also love JUC. Never ending wishlist! [emoji6]

Sent from my SGH-I337M using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Rami00

Future addition to my love stack. That VCA bracelet on my wishlist for next year  For now... it's just a glam dream.


----------



## Winston3043

My new WG Love cuff at the airport. [emoji7]


----------



## sanmi

First time sharing mine..


----------



## Dorf

Some of my stuff today. Roadster pen, Pasha edt, and the new L'envol edp


----------



## SilverBen

Love bracelet and ring after the going on a run today [emoji4]


----------



## Tatownz

Pick up this lovely addition to my love. 
 Thin pave love to match my classic love [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]


----------



## cartierlover96

I stack mine with my rolex and hermes clic clac


----------



## bunnyNwife

Just got it 2 days ago...


----------



## sakuramickey

My stack today


----------



## emjetz

My favourite stack today![emoji4]


----------



## byotch123

Morning view at my igloo in the Finnish Lapland.


----------



## Miss CC

Tatownz said:


> View attachment 3595427
> 
> 
> Pick up this lovely addition to my love.
> Thin pave love to match my classic love [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]



So gorgeous!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## cartier_love

Tatownz said:


> View attachment 3595427
> 
> 
> Pick up this lovely addition to my love.
> Thin pave love to match my classic love [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]



Stunning! I love the thin loves stacked with a the regular loves.


----------



## Tatownz

cartier_love said:


> Stunning! I love the thin loves stacked with a the regular loves.





Miss CC said:


> So gorgeous!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


Thank you ladies.


----------



## Tatownz

Here is an updated pic in a different lighting [emoji7]


----------



## sakuramickey

Tatownz said:


> View attachment 3601881
> 
> 
> Here is an updated pic in a different lighting [emoji7]


Gorgeous


----------



## Tatownz

sakuramickey said:


> Gorgeous


Thank you xx


----------



## LoveBracelet

Tatownz said:


> View attachment 3601881
> 
> 
> Here is an updated pic in a different lighting [emoji7]


Beautiful! Is the shape of the PM Love exactly similar to the regular Love ?


----------



## Xkaren

My boyfriend got me my love bracelet in Cancun a month ago! So in love! This baby is fairly young and still pretty shiny.- Debating if I want to stack it like this.. the other bracelets are 24kt and I'm not sure if they will damage it


----------



## Tatownz

LoveBracelet said:


> Beautiful! Is the shape of the PM Love exactly similar to the regular Love ?


Yes it is. It sits flush to the regular love. Hope that helps.


----------



## sakuramickey

Lunch shot!


----------



## sakuramickey

Xkaren said:


> My boyfriend got me my love bracelet in Cancun a month ago! So in love! This baby is fairly young and still pretty shiny.- Debating if I want to stack it like this.. the other bracelets are 24kt and I'm not sure if they will damage it



It looks lovely in my opinion. Go with it


----------



## uhpharm01

Xkaren said:


> My boyfriend got me my love bracelet in Cancun a month ago! So in love! This baby is fairly young and still pretty shiny.- Debating if I want to stack it like this.. the other bracelets are 24kt and I'm not sure if they will damage it


Very nice. I love all of your bracelet. But the rope chains bracelet was my very first yellow gold bracelet. That I very owned so those hold a special place in my heart.


----------



## Pmrbfay

Tank Française automatic large SS.


----------



## SilverBen

Pmrbfay said:


> View attachment 3603618
> 
> Tank Française automatic large SS.



Beautiful and I love your rings!


----------



## Pmrbfay

Thanks @ALMcR3ynolds!


----------



## Pmrbfay

ALMcR3ynolds said:


> Beautiful and I love your rings!



Texas Star-cut blue topaz (state gem of TX & a star b/c I love astronomy) engagement/wedding ring with 7 diamonds in a curve around the back; two CZ rings in sterling silver; sterling floral ring from my great aunt.


----------



## Miss CC

My new diamond juc paired with my love bracelet. Both in yg. Sooooo in love [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7].


----------



## SilverBen

YG bracelet and RG ring today


----------



## sakuramickey

My stack today. Happy Saturday


----------



## bunnyNwife

A [emoji173]️ stack today combining [emoji173]️ Bangle from Cartier with [emoji173]️ ring from Chopard & [emoji173]️ bracelet from Tiffany & Co.


----------



## Miss CC

My forever stack


----------



## sakuramickey

Miss CC said:


> My forever stack
> 
> View attachment 3612937


Love this combo


----------



## Miss CC

sakuramickey said:


> Love this combo



Thank you so much!! [emoji173]


----------



## Hobbiezm

Miss CC said:


> My forever stack
> 
> View attachment 3612937



So beautiful [emoji7]!


----------



## sjunky13

Miss CC said:


> My new diamond juc paired with my love bracelet. Both in yg. Sooooo in love [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7].
> 
> View attachment 3603977
> View attachment 3603978


I love diamond JUC! beautiful


----------



## sjunky13

sakuramickey said:


> Lunch shot!


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## exelero

An oldie but goodie


----------



## kate2828

Great shot! Curious about the double tour next to your tank watch. Do either scratch each other? I am trying to find a good leather bracelet buffer between my new watch and a love bracelet but all the leather bracelets I've seen have hardware on them!


----------



## exelero

kate2828 said:


> Great shot! Curious about the double tour next to your tank watch. Do either scratch each other? I am trying to find a good leather bracelet buffer between my new watch and a love bracelet but all the leather bracelets I've seen have hardware on them!



Hi Kate, thanks. I only wear them together fairly often so it's hard to notice. Given the sides of the double tour are smooth leather I don't think they do any damage to the watch.


----------



## Miss CC

Hobbiezm said:


> So beautiful [emoji7]!





sjunky13 said:


> I love diamond JUC! beautiful



Thank you [emoji173].


----------



## **Chanel**

Cartier in action .
Have a great weekend, everyone !


----------



## Tonimichelle

exelero said:


> An oldie but goodie


Love everything about this photo, so classy!


----------



## MochaCake

Miss CC said:


> My forever stack
> 
> View attachment 3612937


The perfect stack!


----------



## MochaCake

exelero said:


> Hi Kate, thanks. I only wear them together fairly often so it's hard to notice. Given the sides of the double tour are smooth leather I don't think they do any damage to the watch.


Thanks for sharing, beautiful stack by the way


----------



## SilverBen

My new daily look as of last week.


----------



## citysurfer1

Nice


----------



## Yoshi1296

Got my new Love ring today in YG!


----------



## uhpharm01

Yoshi1296 said:


> Got my new Love ring today in YG!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3618839


Very nice congrats!


----------



## Yoshi1296

uhpharm01 said:


> Very nice congrats!



Thanks!!


----------



## bunnyNwife

When [emoji173]️ meets [emoji173]️ ...


----------



## mrskhanat

New addition to start my stack


----------



## SilverBen

mrskhanat said:


> New addition to start my stack



Pretty! Is your JUC PG and love YG?


----------



## mrskhanat

ALMcR3ynolds said:


> Pretty! Is your JUC PG and love YG?


Thank you! Yes you are right!


----------



## SilverBen

mrskhanat said:


> Thank you! Yes you are right!



I love the subtle difference between the two golds on that particular stack!


----------



## Morrison7552

kate2828 said:


> Great shot! Curious about the double tour next to your tank watch. Do either scratch each other? I am trying to find a good leather bracelet buffer between my new watch and a love bracelet but all the leather bracelets I've seen have hardware on them!



EVERYTHING has hardware it seems that can scratch it. Hermés has a few new pieces available in the US. Otherwise, Etsy has handmade stuff that can be options.


----------



## sakuramickey

mrskhanat said:


> New addition to start my stack



Absolutely gorgeous


----------



## kewave

mrskhanat said:


> New addition to start my stack


What size are your Love & JUC?


----------



## eggpudding

Somewhat impulsively (no doubt spurred on by the recent price decrease[emoji23]) got the YG love to stack with my YG 4 diamond.  Tried on the thin love for stacking which was underwhelming and disappointing to say the least, IMHO.  Pictured here with YG cuff but I won't stack all 3 for everyday!


----------



## pr3980

eggpudding said:


> View attachment 3624899
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somewhat impulsively (no doubt spurred on by the recent price decrease[emoji23]) got the YG love to stack with my YG 4 diamond.  Tried on the thin love for stacking which was underwhelming and disappointing to say the least, IMHO.  Pictured here with YG cuff but I won't stack all 3 for everyday!



Are they all the same size?


----------



## mrskhanat

kewave said:


> What size are your Love & JUC?


My love is a 17. In the photo, the JUC is a size 17 as well but I switched it out for a 16 because it was wayyyy too loose!


----------



## uhpharm01

mrskhanat said:


> Thank you! Yes you are right!


Wow.


----------



## Allshinythings

Purchased it last Friday. With the price increase, I figured that if I don't buy it now I'll never be able to afford it in a few years!


----------



## kewave

mrskhanat said:


> My love is a 17. In the photo, the JUC is a size 17 as well but I switched it out for a 16 because it was wayyyy too loose!



Thank you for the affirmation! I was torn between JuC Size 15 & 16, now I'm more assured which way to go 
They look beautiful on you!


----------



## kewave

AmokedFish said:


> View attachment 3625437
> 
> View attachment 3625439
> 
> Purchased it last Friday. With the price increase, I figured that if I don't buy it now I'll never be able to afford it in a few years!



Is there a price increase recently? Where are you located?


----------



## eggpudding

pr3980 said:


> Are they all the same size?



Yup, size 16 
Documented elsewhere on TPF but same size cuff and bracelet doesn't really work for me. The bracelet slides over the cuff a lot and the screws actually get super loose over time.


----------



## Tonimichelle

AmokedFish said:


> View attachment 3625437
> 
> View attachment 3625439
> 
> Purchased it last Friday. With the price increase, I figured that if I don't buy it now I'll never be able to afford it in a few years!


It looks beautiful


----------



## kate2828

kewave said:


> Is there a price increase recently? Where are you located?



Yes where are you located. Yikes!


----------



## Allshinythings

kate2828 said:


> Yes where are you located. Yikes!





kewave said:


> Is there a price increase recently? Where are you located?



I am in Canada. It was probably around CAD$4K (pre tax) a few years ago. Today it's close to $8k (pre tax). There is an aggressive price increase everything. Plus the sale tax is 13% so it's pretty crazy when everything is set and done.


----------



## Allshinythings

Tonimichelle said:


> It looks beautiful



Thank you. [emoji16]


----------



## kewave

AmokedFish said:


> I am in Canada. It was probably around CAD$4K (pre tax) a few years ago. Today it's close to $8k (pre tax). There is an aggressive price increase everything. Plus the sale tax is 13% so it's pretty crazy when everything is set and done.



It's common to have price increase in jewellery over the years, the same goes for other brands like VCA and Tiffany. Even non-branded jewellery goes up in price over the years due to inflation.
I thot you meant a price increase happened just last week as there were speculations in another thread that there may be another price increase in March. I sure hope it's not true, the Cartier online in Europe/UK has stayed the same, yea!


----------



## Miss CC

mrskhanat said:


> New addition to start my stack



Yay twinsies. Gorgeous congrats!!


----------



## mrskhanat

kewave said:


> Thank you for the affirmation! I was torn between JuC Size 15 & 16, now I'm more assured which way to go
> They look beautiful on you!


Thank you! Glad I could help


----------



## SilverBen

White Trinity ring 
Diamond band
Peridot and diamond evil eye bracelet
Tennis bracelet


----------



## Morrison7552

ALMcR3ynolds said:


> White Trinity ring
> Diamond band
> Peridot and diamond evil eye bracelet
> Tennis bracelet
> View attachment 3628144



Alex, I really like that!!!!! Like a lot! [emoji173]️[emoji7]


----------



## SilverBen

Morrison7552 said:


> Alex, I really like that!!!!! Like a lot! [emoji173]️[emoji7]



Thanks [emoji4][emoji4] miss you!


----------



## Andy_Sach

Yesterday after I heard that the price in Bangkok will be increased as of April 1st
I went to the boutique and intended to buy a thin YG love bracelet but then end up bought a rainbow RG love instead.
Really really happy


----------



## uhpharm01

Does anyone have this ring? Is it comfortable to wear? Thanks


----------



## kewave

Andy_Sach said:


> Yesterday after I heard that the price in Bangkok will be increased as of April 1st
> I went to the boutique and intended to buy a thin YG love bracelet but then end up bought a rainbow RG love instead.
> Really really happy


Beautiful choice, the original Love bracelet's  thickness is perfect so glad you went with that instead of the thinner version. Btw how do u know there's an upcoming price increase, how reliable is that?


----------



## Andy_Sach

kewave said:


> Beautiful choice, the original Love bracelet's  thickness is perfect so glad you went with that instead of the thinner version. Btw how do u know there's an upcoming price increase, how reliable is that?



Thank you 
SA at the Cartier boutique told me that every year on April 1st, she receive a new price list. Some items, the price is increased and some remain the same.
I'm not sure about other countries though.


----------



## uhpharm01

Andy_Sach said:


> Thank you
> SA at the Cartier boutique told me that every year on April 1st, she receive a new price list. Some items, the price is increased and some remain the same.
> I'm not sure about other countries though.


Are you in the USA. ?


----------



## uhpharm01

uhpharm01 said:


> View attachment 3632251
> 
> Does anyone have this ring? Is it comfortable to wear? Thanks


This is a new design for Cartier. I saw it today at Cartier and it finds pretty comfortable on the hand.


----------



## Andy_Sach

uhpharm01 said:


> Are you in the USA. ?


Bangkok


----------



## HtheJeweller

xactreality said:


> I searched but didn't find a similar thread.. please feel free to delete if there is..
> 
> This thread is almost a must in all forums and I think it is nice to be able to just look at our lovely pieces worn/stacked/styled!
> 
> I used to have many photos that I need to dig up but for now I'll start with this one as these 2 pieces are my absolute favorites! I love how the juc ring complements the love bracelet
> 
> View attachment 3520380


Very nice combo


----------



## Mali_

uhpharm01 said:


> This is a new design for Cartier. I saw it today at Cartier and it finds pretty comfortable on the hand.


It's very pretty and unique...thanks for sharing


----------



## uhpharm01

Mali_ said:


> It's very pretty and unique...thanks for sharing


Thank you!  I agree, Mali!


----------



## uhpharm01

Mali_ said:


> It's very pretty and unique...thanks for sharing


It's on my wishlist.  Hopefully by the end of the year.


----------



## bunnyNwife

Overall price will increase by 5% from 1 April in Malaysia. Saw some of the new price tags when I bought my love earrings last week.


----------



## SilverBen




----------



## Winston3043

Andy_Sach said:


> Yesterday after I heard that the price in Bangkok will be increased as of April 1st
> I went to the boutique and intended to buy a thin YG love bracelet but then end up bought a rainbow RG love instead.
> Really really happy



SO GORGEOUS. Love the RG rainbow Love. Fingers crossed to have one someday!


----------



## susiana

Just chilling at home with My love bracelet in size 16...


----------



## Hobbiezm

susiana said:


> Just chilling at home with My love bracelet in size 16...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3645416
> View attachment 3645417



I love stacks but the beauty and elegance of a stand alone love ...gorgeous!


----------



## xilej

Juste un Clou with a new friend, Ecrou de Cartier.

View attachment 3646324


----------



## Violet Bleu

xilej said:


> Juste un Clou with a new friend, Ecrou de Cartier.
> 
> View attachment 3646324


I love this look! It's very edgy and industrial looking!


----------



## Hobbiezm

xilej said:


> Juste un Clou with a new friend, Ecrou de Cartier.
> 
> View attachment 3646324



Thanks for sharing! I love it- very edgy and really goes well with another bracelet.


----------



## mellara

birkin10600 said:


> My Cartier in action! [emoji173]


Is the white gold bracelet a cuff? If so are the cuff and bracelet the same size and how are they to wear together? I have a size 17 cuff but I'd like to get a full bracelet to wear with it. 
Thanks!


----------



## Hobbiezm

My daily stack with new addition- VCA perlee diamond ring.. thanks for letting me share!


----------



## birkin10600

mellara said:


> Is the white gold bracelet a cuff? If so are the cuff and bracelet the same size and how are they to wear together? I have a size 17 cuff but I'd like to get a full bracelet to wear with it.
> Thanks!


Yes,  cuff is size 18 and love is size 17. They were the exact size that will never overlap.


----------



## Caz71

my yg cuff with pandora leather


----------



## Caz71




----------



## Caz71




----------



## Caz71




----------



## Caz71

brand new


----------



## mellara

birkin10600 said:


> Yes,  cuff is size 18 and love is size 17. They were the exact size that will never overlap.


Thank you!


----------



## birkin10600

Hobbiezm said:


> My daily stack with new addition- VCA perlee diamond ring.. thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3652905


Oh my!  Soooo pretty! [emoji173]


----------



## SerenaleviB

My Santos Carree PM


----------



## thefierceone

Wearing Cartier Rose Gold Calibre watch and JuC ring and Love wedding band today. Cant figure out how to post a pic


----------



## thefierceone

[/IMG]


----------



## thefierceone

View media item 2410


----------



## Mali_

thefierceone said:


> View media item 2410


Love the rose gold


----------



## ARMCANDIES

When I am On The Go ... I stack mine with a watch. Otherwise it's just a simple stack of Love, Baby Love and my Juc!


----------



## ARMCANDIES

bunnyNwife said:


> Overall price will increase by 5% from 1 April in Malaysia. Saw some of the new price tags when I bought my love earrings last week.


Hi... how much is the WG Juc at PAVILLION? Any increase? Thanks!


----------



## kkfiregirl

SerenaleviB said:


> My Santos Carree PM



Your watch looks perfect on you - classy & not over the top! [emoji108]


----------



## Miss CC

Tried on the thin loves at the boutique the other day. Not sure how I feel about them.


----------



## Tonimichelle

Miss CC said:


> Tried on the thin loves at the boutique the other day. Not sure how I feel about them.
> 
> View attachment 3692355
> View attachment 3692356


I think they look great with your love and juc, especially the white gold for a bit of variation


----------



## SerenaleviB

kkfiregirl said:


> Your watch looks perfect on you - classy & not over the top! [emoji108]



Thank you!


----------



## SilverBen




----------



## byotch123

Just picked up this baby while on vacation in Mykonos!


----------



## Miss CC

byotch123 said:


> Just picked up this baby while on vacation in Mykonos!
> 
> View attachment 3696418



So shiny!!


----------



## Twelve




----------



## uhpharm01

Twelve said:


> View attachment 3696717


Wow


----------



## EpiFanatic

My only cuff.  
View attachment 3706524


----------



## Kmazz39

EpiFanatic said:


> My only cuff.
> View attachment 3706524


Looks great! What size cuff did you order?


----------



## EpiFanatic

Kmazz39 said:


> Looks great! What size cuff did you order?



Thank you!  Mine is a 16.


----------



## birkin10600

Love bracelets, ballon bleu watch with VCA and Hermes in action. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## sakuramickey

birkin10600 said:


> Love bracelets, ballon bleu watch with VCA and Hermes in action. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3708863


Gorgeous! Love your arm candy


----------



## cartier_love

birkin10600 said:


> Love bracelets, ballon bleu watch with VCA and Hermes in action. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3708863



Wow! Just beautiful!!! Awesome arm candy


----------



## birkin10600

sakuramickey said:


> Gorgeous! Love your arm candy





cartier_love said:


> Wow! Just beautiful!!! Awesome arm candy


Thank you both for your kind comments![emoji4]


----------



## KSweet101

Out for a ride today with my golden girl and my Cartier!


----------



## jssl1688

birkin10600 said:


> Love bracelets, ballon bleu watch with VCA and Hermes in action. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3708863



Love it!!!!!


----------



## Kmazz39

EpiFanatic said:


> Thank you!  Mine is a 16.


Is the cuff bracelet difficult to put on and take off?


----------



## Francis T

KSweet101 said:


> Out for a ride today with my golden girl and my Cartier!
> 
> View attachment 3710967
> 
> 
> View attachment 3710969



Beautiful pictures love it.


----------



## Luv n bags

I had my Love shined up - it got rid of all the scratches and only took 10 minutes. 
While I was waiting, I tried on the Juste En Clou


----------



## KSweet101

Francis T said:


> Beautiful pictures love it.


Thank you!


----------



## Francis T

Finally this is mine ...


----------



## Morrison7552

Manny Mua is youtuber/IGer and always wears two Cartier love bracelets. It looks like he has a 10 diamond and plain, in white golds. The plating on the diamond love bracelet does keep it so much brighter! He has also worn the new Ecrou bracelet but I've only seen it on him a couple of times.


----------



## Violet Bleu




----------



## notsogirly

Violet Bleu said:


> View attachment 3713199



Wow I love these! These are the thin ones right? Looks great on you!


----------



## Violet Bleu

notsogirly said:


> Wow I love these! These are the thin ones right? Looks great on you!


Thank you! And yes, they are the thin ones. They are highly addictive! Haha


----------



## PursePassionLV

KSweet101 said:


> Out for a ride today with my golden girl and my Cartier!
> 
> View attachment 3710967
> 
> 
> View attachment 3710969



One of the best posts yet! Great riding gear [emoji7]


----------



## KSweet101

PursePassionLV said:


> One of the best posts yet! Great riding gear [emoji7]



Thank you so much!


----------



## bunnyNwife

Please allow me to share the tiniest Cartier piece ... 




DLDC in heart shape layered with VCA MOP clover


----------



## Luv n bags

At an appointment


----------



## Bunny_in_Love

Hello everyone

Loving all you stacks [emoji7]

Happy to share my new RG JUC ring. Got it to wear as a new wedding band, at some point I just got tired of the ordinary wedding bands. The ring is so comfy.

I used to wear only white metals, mostly Platinum and Silver, but the RG trend took me over [emoji85]

My 1st Cartier by the way!

View attachment 3720017


----------



## TITI TATA

Hello,

Is this girl wearing the Trinity de Cartier bracelet on a silk cord?


----------



## Violet Bleu

Bunny_in_Love said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> Loving all you stacks [emoji7]
> 
> Happy to share my new RG JUC ring. Got it to wear as a new wedding band, at some point I just got tired of the ordinary wedding bands. The ring is so comfy.
> 
> I used to wear only white metals, mostly Platinum and Silver, but the RG trend took me over [emoji85]
> 
> My 1st Cartier by the way!
> 
> View attachment 3720017


Congratulations! I have the same ring and love it!!!


----------



## Violet Bleu

TITI TATA said:


> Hello,
> 
> Is this girl wearing the Trinity de Cartier bracelet on a silk cord?


Yes.


----------



## Caz71

Kmazz39 said:


> Is the cuff bracelet difficult to put on and take off?


no, only harder to put on someone else lol. 


at first i had to get hubby to do it, but pretty quickly discovered to put it on myself. no problemo..


----------



## bellaNlawrence

Violet Bleu said:


> View attachment 3713199


they look good together


----------



## Violet Bleu

bellaNlawrence said:


> they look good together


Thank you!


----------



## byotch123

Sunburnt in Greece + killing time with a good book at the airport!


----------



## TITI TATA

TITI TATA said:


> Hello,
> 
> Is this girl wearing the Trinity de Cartier bracelet on a silk cord?.



This is the cord bracelet with the three golds, right? Not the one with ceramic.


----------



## EpiFanatic

Kmazz39 said:


> Is the cuff bracelet difficult to put on and take off?



No, super easy to take off and put on.  That's why I got it, cause I can't wear it 24/7.   Highly recommend it for those for whom the full does not fit their lifestyle.


----------



## Luv n bags

With my Valentino studded bracelet


----------



## MR1005

My new rose gold love. I am starting a new job on Monday, and I ran my first half marathon I. march (the Philly love)...so, I figured this was the perfect gift to me.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

In action...


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

In action...


----------



## Violet Bleu

NikkisABagGirl said:


> In action...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3727769


I love this! Do your Loves slide over your VCA bracelet at all?


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Violet Bleu said:


> I love this! Do your Loves slide over your VCA bracelet at all?


 My VCA bracelet has been shortened by VCA and with keeping the loves sort of pushed up my wrist, i have no issues. Even when they fall down towards the wrist the VCA still sits just a little lower. That being said I do adjust if I notice the VCA slipping under. I plan on getting another VCA five motif and then I will wear on the other wrist.


----------



## Violet Bleu

NikkisABagGirl said:


> My VCA bracelet has been shortened by VCA and with keeping the loves sort of pushed up my wrist, i have no issues. Even when they fall down towards the wrist the VCA still sits just a little lower. That being said I do adjust if I notice the VCA slipping under. I plan on getting another VCA five motif and then I will wear on the other wrist.


Thank you for your detailed response!


----------



## Tonimichelle

My Cartier bracelets in action in Paris


----------



## nashpoo

MR1005 said:


> View attachment 3726424
> 
> 
> My new rose gold love. I am starting a new job on Monday, and I ran my first half marathon I. march (the Philly love)...so, I figured this was the perfect gift to me.


GORG! Can I ask what size you ordered?


----------



## Duessa

I have expensive friends - I always see something on them, love it, and wind up with one myself! Case in point


----------



## Caz71

NikkisABagGirl said:


> In action...
> View attachment 3727770



Does the cuff and full bangle match up well. I wish we had the thin version out before I got the cuff.


----------



## xoxo_av

susiana said:


> Just chilling at home with My love bracelet in size 16...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3645416
> View attachment 3645417


 is this the pink gold?


----------



## susiana

xoxo_av said:


> is this the pink gold?



Yes, this is the pink /rose gold


----------



## prplhrt21

Last Thursday waiting for tee time


----------



## Thatgirl00

prplhrt21 said:


> Last Thursday waiting for tee time


I LOVE your stack!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Caz71 said:


> Does the cuff and full bangle match up well. I wish we had the thin version out before I got the cuff.



They do not match up completely, but enough to not be a bother. I still love the cuff, it is actually my best fit since it sits closer the wrist. I have always felt like my bangle should have been a 15 the 16, is a bit big on me.


----------



## prplhrt21

Thatgirl00 said:


> I LOVE your stack!


Thank you!!


----------



## PursePassionLV

Bunny_in_Love said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> Loving all you stacks [emoji7]
> 
> Happy to share my new RG JUC ring. Got it to wear as a new wedding band, at some point I just got tired of the ordinary wedding bands. The ring is so comfy.
> 
> I used to wear only white metals, mostly Platinum and Silver, but the RG trend took me over [emoji85]
> 
> My 1st Cartier by the way!
> 
> View attachment 3720017



Congrats on your first Cartier! It looks lovely on you. [emoji322]


----------



## PursePassionLV

prplhrt21 said:


> Last Thursday waiting for tee time



This is a superb combination. Thank you for posting. I'm trying to decide on my first bracelet and am torn between rose gold and yellow gold. This didn't help!! My gut says BOTH but my wallet is whimpering no...


----------



## eggandbacon81

Sorry to re-post here. Really want to get your opinion sooner..

Help dear JUC ring owners! - I bought a JUC ring last week and was too thrilled to look at every detail (I focused on the top only...). Yesterday I suddenly found a small pit on the bottom of the band. It is irregular in shape, and I couldn't see any Cartier logo related meaning in it. I asked my sales associate if it is a defect. She said it is a seal "she believes" signifies that the ring is made in Europe. Some of the markings are inside the ring and some are on the outside on the bottom of the band. But the look-like random shape really concerns me and bothers me more and more. Is there similar marking in your ring? It really looks like a defect. Thank you and I look forward to hearing about your experience.


----------



## cartier_love

prplhrt21 said:


> Last Thursday waiting for tee time



Beautiful! That's a great stack. Do they bother you playing golf with them? I'm a golfer too.


----------



## prplhrt21

PursePassionLV said:


> This is a superb combination. Thank you for posting. I'm trying to decide on my first bracelet and am torn between rose gold and yellow gold. This didn't help!! My gut says BOTH but my wallet is whimpering no...


Yes!! Get both!


----------



## prplhrt21

cartier_love said:


> Beautiful! That's a great stack. Do they bother you playing golf with them? I'm a golfer too.


they don't bother me at all as they fit close to my wrist.


----------



## back 2 home

vcaplan said:


> Sorry to re-post here. Really want to get your opinion sooner..
> 
> Help dear JUC ring owners! - I bought a JUC ring last week and was too thrilled to look at every detail (I focused on the top only...). Yesterday I suddenly found a small pit on the bottom of the band. It is irregular in shape, and I couldn't see any Cartier logo related meaning in it. I asked my sales associate if it is a defect. She said it is a seal "she believes" signifies that the ring is made in Europe. Some of the markings are inside the ring and some are on the outside on the bottom of the band. But the look-like random shape really concerns me and bothers me more and more. Is there similar marking in your ring? It really looks like a defect. Thank you and I look forward to hearing about your experience.



Yes, this marking on the ring is normal, mine has it too! and the sales associate informed me that this is the seal of Cartier and all JUC rings have it at the back.


----------



## eggandbacon81

back 2 home said:


> Yes, this marking on the ring is normal, mine has it too! and the sales associate informed me that this is the seal of Cartier and all JUC rings have it at the back.


Thank you for your reply and confirmation! Is yours outside or inside the ring? I wish mine was not so exposed.


----------



## spoiledjojoy




----------



## spoiledjojoy

prplhrt21 said:


> Last Thursday waiting for tee time



Very lovely [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Miss CC

prplhrt21 said:


> Last Thursday waiting for tee time



What a perfect stack! [emoji173]️


----------



## cartier_love

spoiledjojoy said:


> View attachment 3738243


Beautiful!


----------



## prplhrt21

Miss CC said:


> What a perfect stack! [emoji173]️


Thanks!!


----------



## prplhrt21

spoiledjojoy said:


> Very lovely [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


Thank you!!


----------



## prplhrt21

spoiledjojoy said:


> View attachment 3738243


Love it!!


----------



## Kmazz39

My new-to-me Love bracelet with my navy blue Trinity Cord...


----------



## miznina

Trying to post my action pic of my lovely loves [emoji847] here goes


----------



## miznina

Yay it worked [emoji4]


----------



## miznina

One last one for good measure


----------



## spoiledjojoy

miznina said:


> Trying to post my action pic of my lovely loves [emoji847] here goes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3739699
> View attachment 3739701



Love it girl!!! Both yg?


----------



## spoiledjojoy

prplhrt21 said:


> Last Thursday waiting for tee time



Another arm candy. Makes me drooling . Do you wear them all the time all together ? I have 2 loves and I wear it each arms scared to dent scratches. Very bad ... but I want to wear it both together but my fear is will scratch or dent the edges [emoji31]


----------



## prplhrt21

spoiledjojoy said:


> Another arm candy. Makes me drooling . Do you wear them all the time all together ? I have 2 loves and I wear it each arms scared to dent scratches. Very bad ... but I want to wear it both together but my fear is will scratch or dent the edges [emoji31]


 I wear them everyday! I don't worry about scratches, I know scratches are going to happen, but not because I wear them together...no dents on the edges. you could always put something in between them, if you are still worried.


----------



## Thatgirl00

spoiledjojoy said:


> Another arm candy. Makes me drooling . Do you wear them all the time all together ? I have 2 loves and I wear it each arms scared to dent scratches. Very bad ... but I want to wear it both together but my fear is will scratch or dent the edges [emoji31]


Post pictures of your loves!  I'd love to see how it looks wearing one on each at as I've considered doing that.


----------



## miznina

spoiledjojoy said:


> Love it girl!!! Both yg?



Thanks babe indeed both yg


----------



## SilverBen

Trying to study but I get distracted [emoji24][emoji7]


----------



## purses&perfumes

Bunny_in_Love said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> Loving all you stacks [emoji7]
> 
> Happy to share my new RG JUC ring. Got it to wear as a new wedding band, at some point I just got tired of the ordinary wedding bands. The ring is so comfy.
> 
> I used to wear only white metals, mostly Platinum and Silver, but the RG trend took me over [emoji85]
> 
> My 1st Cartier by the way!
> 
> View attachment 3720017


Love it... beautiful on your hand!
I'm contemplating a JUC ring..... does the nail head dig in your finger? I'm a size 7 on my index finger.... so would I order size 54?
Do you find it runs large? Small?


----------



## spoiledjojoy

prplhrt21 said:


> I wear them everyday! I don't worry about scratches, I know scratches are going to happen, but not because I wear them together...no dents on the edges. you could always put something in between them, if you are still worried.



I think i might wanna try it... its Just pain in the butt to take off


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Newly acquired JUC in action with a fair bit of H as well!! Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Kmazz39

NikkisABagGirl said:


> They do not match up completely, but enough to not be a bother. I still love the cuff, it is actually my best fit since it sits closer the wrist. I have always felt like my bangle should have been a 15 the 16, is a bit big on me.


Can I ask what sizes you have for both your cuff and bangle? I have a yellow gold bangle in 16cm and it fits perfectly. Really want to add white gold but thinking of the cuff, just not sure what size to get.


----------



## Kindness3

My favorite collection to date .Thank you for letting me share


----------



## Kindness3

xactreality said:


> I searched but didn't find a similar thread.. please feel free to delete if there is..
> 
> This thread is almost a must in all forums and I think it is nice to be able to just look at our lovely pieces worn/stacked/styled!
> 
> I used to have many photos that I need to dig up but for now I'll start with this one as these 2 pieces are my absolute favorites! I love how the juc ring complements the love bracelet
> 
> View attachment 3520380


Love this thread u started great idea thank u


----------



## Caz71

NikkisABagGirl said:


> They do not match up completely, but enough to not be a bother. I still love the cuff, it is actually my best fit since it sits closer the wrist. I have always felt like my bangle should have been a 15 the 16, is a bit big on me.


Nikki, as long as they dont slide over each other? That would drive me nuts.


----------



## eternallove4bag

A newbie on this thread with my first post! My first Cartier piece - JUC ring but not my last [emoji12].... thank you for letting me share[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

miznina said:


> One last one for good measure
> View attachment 3739702


I really love two yellow like this, so elegant!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

eternallove4bag said:


> A newbie on this thread with my first post! My first Cartier piece - JUC ring but not my last [emoji12].... thank you for letting me share[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3745529


Looks amazing hun! JUC is so edgy and perfect!


----------



## purses&perfumes

eternallove4bag said:


> A newbie on this thread with my first post! My first Cartier piece - JUC ring but not my last [emoji12].... thank you for letting me share[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3745529


Gorgeous!
Did you have to go up in size?


----------



## eternallove4bag

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Looks amazing hun! JUC is so edgy and perfect!


Thank you my dear [emoji8]... love JUC!  I am so happy I chose it as my first Cartier piece [emoji173]️[emoji173]️



purses&perfumes said:


> Gorgeous!
> Did you have to go up in size?



Thank you so much[emoji173]️[emoji173]️! Yes, I went up a size. The one my SA first showed me was a snug fit and even though she thought it was the right size I didn't want the JUC pinching into my skin which I was afraid it might do later on [emoji51][emoji28]


----------



## Kindness3

ALMcR3ynolds said:


> Trying to study but I get distracted [emoji24][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3742610


Love the petina on your love.im glad to see someone else have it too


----------



## Kindness3

prplhrt21 said:


> Last Thursday waiting for tee time


Love your stack looks amazing ps love the ice tea makes me thirsty


----------



## prplhrt21

Kindness3 said:


> Love your stack looks amazing ps love the ice tea makes me thirsty


It's actually rum and Diet Coke


----------



## uhpharm01

prplhrt21 said:


> Last Thursday waiting for tee time



Beautiful. 
Arm Candy goals!


----------



## prplhrt21

uhpharm01 said:


> Beautiful.
> Arm Candy goals!


Thank you!


----------



## byotch123

Waiting on the tarmac after our flight to Male and subsequent plane ride to our island.


----------



## Kindness3

prplhrt21 said:


> It's actually rum and Diet Coke


That's even better yet


----------



## Kindness3

Well loved cartier loves with lovely petina


----------



## SilverBen

Kindness3 said:


> Love the petina on your love.im glad to see someone else have it too



Thank you! And yes I am super active and wear it while doing any and everything. I think the wear on it adds to what it means to me! It's been through so much lol


----------



## SilverBen

Kindness3 said:


> Well loved cartier loves with lovely petina



LOVE!!!! Beautiful combo


----------



## byotch123

Ahhh I guess it finally had to happen - my first major scratch while sanding and swimming in the Maldives.


----------



## Kindness3

ALMcR3ynolds said:


> LOVE!!!! Beautiful combo


Thank u do much


----------



## Kindness3

byotch123 said:


> Ahhh I guess it finally had to happen - my first major scratch while sanding and swimming in the Maldives.
> 
> View attachment 3754568
> View attachment 3754561
> View attachment 3754562


Love the photos by the pool


----------



## Kindness3

ALMcR3ynolds said:


> Thank you! And yes I am super active and wear it while doing any and everything. I think the wear on it adds to what it means to me! It's been through so much lol


I know what u mean .Well your looks amazing . I couldn't tell that been through alot. Still looks new too me .mean in good way u take very good care of it


----------



## Violet Bleu

byotch123 said:


> Ahhh I guess it finally had to happen - my first major scratch while sanding and swimming in the Maldives.
> 
> View attachment 3754568
> View attachment 3754561
> View attachment 3754562


Still looks beautiful!


----------



## Thatgirl00

My stack at work today


----------



## back 2 home

vcaplan said:


> Thank you for your reply and confirmation! Is yours outside or inside the ring? I wish mine was not so exposed.



Hi, sorry for the late reply, mine is on the outside, it's a beautiful ring, enjoy it! don't worry about the seal.


----------



## uhpharm01

Thatgirl00 said:


> My stack at work today
> View attachment 3761682


 Very nice.


----------



## Thatgirl00

uhpharm01 said:


> Very nice.


Thank you


----------



## purses&perfumes

My cuff needed a friend.


----------



## VandaOrchid

purses&perfumes said:


> View attachment 3765350
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My cuff needed a friend.


Beautiful! Is the diamond one a bangle, and can you please share details?


----------



## purses&perfumes

karly9 said:


> Beautiful! Is the diamond one a bangle, and can you please share details?


Hi.. 
yes the diamond is actually a flex bangle. I went to my jeweler's to reset some other jewelry and saw it in the display case.  It's set in rose gold so it matches the LOVE.  
I'm at work now but will post pics later of the underside of the bangle.  
I'm in the medical field and don't wear jewelry to work


----------



## kate2828

Picked up my new love in the full bangle today! I debated getting the one with four diamond but in the end decided to get this one and I'm over the moon! Thank you to all those who gave me their helpful advice in choosing this. [emoji173]️


----------



## nycmamaofone

kate2828 said:


> Picked up my new love in the full bangle today! I debated getting the one with four diamond but in the end decided to get this one and I'm over the moon! Thank you to all those who gave me their helpful advice in choosing this. [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3772034



Congrats! I'd love to hear how you like it vs the cuff down the road. Do you plan on selling the cuff?


----------



## kate2828

nycmamaofone said:


> Congrats! I'd love to hear how you like it vs the cuff down the road. Do you plan on selling the cuff?



So far this bangle is so much more comfortable than the cuff. I'm definitely going to sell the cuff. It is far too tight in the summer and I like how the bangle has a larger range of movement on my arm. The cuff basically sat above my wrist bone. My issue is that I'm between sizes and the 17 in the cuff was too big. I got the 17 in the full bangle because I didn't want to make the mistake of another bracelet being too tight.  The down side of course is I can never take the bangle off but I think the positives for me definitely outweigh the negatives. The bangle is also noticeably heavier than the cuff. Just as an aside, my sa informed me that her store recently received an email from cartier that there's a shortage on loves so if you want one I'd suggest going sooner than later before France goes on vacay in august!


----------



## Tonimichelle

kate2828 said:


> Picked up my new love in the full bangle today! I debated getting the one with four diamond but in the end decided to get this one and I'm over the moon! Thank you to all those who gave me their helpful advice in choosing this. [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3772034


It looks beautiful on you, congratulations


----------



## kate2828

Tonimichelle said:


> It looks beautiful on you, congratulations



Thank you![emoji4]


----------



## SilverBen

On the way to a wedding last night


----------



## munkeebag81

Just picked up my new love this morning 

Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## **Chanel**

Love bangle and ring in action earlier today. Thank you for letting me share .


----------



## Lynseyrn

My new love cuff and ring. Got it for myself for my birthday. Wanted the cuff as I don't like to wear jewelry 24/7.


----------



## lovieluvslux

eternallove4bag said:


> A newbie on this thread with my first post! My first Cartier piece - JUC ring but not my last [emoji12].... thank you for letting me share[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3745529


I love the stack.  The Hermes Kelly is TDF.  I'm crying.  The new HB is one size fits all.  Not true!!!


----------



## Kindness3

kate2828 said:


> Picked up my new love in the full bangle today! I debated getting the one with four diamond but in the end decided to get this one and I'm over the moon! Thank you to all those who gave me their helpful advice in choosing this. [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3772034


Congratulation looks dreamy on you love the rosegold


----------



## Kindness3

**Chanel** said:


> Love bangle and ring in action earlier today. Thank you for letting me share .


Nice stack love your collection looks so cool


----------



## Kindness3

munkeebag81 said:


> Just picked up my new love this morning
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.


Tou.must be so excited awsome


----------



## Kindness3

kate2828 said:


> So far this bangle is so much more comfortable than the cuff. I'm definitely going to sell the cuff. It is far too tight in the summer and I like how the bangle has a larger range of movement on my arm. The cuff basically sat above my wrist bone. My issue is that I'm between sizes and the 17 in the cuff was too big. I got the 17 in the full bangle because I didn't want to make the mistake of another bracelet being too tight.  The down side of course is I can never take the bangle off but I think the positives for me definitely outweigh the negatives. The bangle is also noticeably heavier than the cuff. Just as an aside, my sa informed me that her store recently received an email from cartier that there's a shortage on loves so if you want one I'd suggest going sooner than later before France goes on vacay in august!


What size is your love compares to your cuff maybe you coukd.stack both together love to see,I was thinking about getting cuff next so if you don't mind sharing photo of yours I would greatly appreciate it thank you


----------



## kate2828

Kindness3 said:


> What size is your love compares to your cuff maybe you coukd.stack both together love to see,I was thinking about getting cuff next so if you don't mind sharing photo of yours I would greatly appreciate it thank you



The cuff is a 16 and the bangle is a 17. I sold the cuff because it was too tight and couldn't even get it on some days! The 17 bangle is a bit big but it's definitely better than the cuff. I plan on another bangle in yellow gold with diamonds or the diamond JUC. Definitely happy!


----------



## ChaneLisette

I am so happy to share my new size 15 Love in RG. I had previously owned the size 16 in WG but that was too big on me so I sold it. Once I heard they were coming out with a size 15 that did not have to be special ordered I was so excited. I was tempted earlier this year to purchase the thin Love in a size 15 but I am happy I waited for the classic size. It is perfect. ❤️


----------



## Kindness3

ChaneLisette said:


> I am so happy to share my new size 15 Love in RG. I had previously owned the size 16 in WG but that was too big on me so I sold it. Once I heard they were coming out with a size 15 that did not have to be special ordered I was so excited. I was tempted earlier this year to purchase the thin Love in a size 15 but I am happy I waited for the classic size. It is perfect. ❤️
> 
> View attachment 3799394
> View attachment 3799395


Look stunning on you thank u for sharing


----------



## 777babs

Out today with my new Cartier love ring and my love bracelets at the eye hospital


----------



## Kindness3

My lovely cartier collection


----------



## Zucnarf

ChaneLisette said:


> I am so happy to share my new size 15 Love in RG. I had previously owned the size 16 in WG but that was too big on me so I sold it. Once I heard they were coming out with a size 15 that did not have to be special ordered I was so excited. I was tempted earlier this year to purchase the thin Love in a size 15 but I am happy I waited for the classic size. It is perfect. [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3799394
> View attachment 3799395



Love them!! Can you share your wrist size?


----------



## ChaneLisette

Zucnarf said:


> Love them!! Can you share your wrist size?


Thank you! My wrist is about 12.5 cm.


----------



## Cat2708

Relaxing and admiring the LOVEs


----------



## Morrison7552

I'm sitting outside this afternoon and I can't help but think how pretty that is!


----------



## Violet Bleu

Cat2708 said:


> Relaxing and admiring the LOVEs


Love your necklace!


----------



## miznina

Morrison7552 said:


> View attachment 3801981
> 
> I'm sitting outside this afternoon and I can't help but think how pretty that is!



Stunning pic


----------



## Kindness3

Anyone have pictures of the white gold in both tones ,rhodium and non rodiuum please, love to see pictures. Thank u so much


----------



## Andy1612

ChaneLisette said:


> I am so happy to share my new size 15 Love in RG. I had previously owned the size 16 in WG but that was too big on me so I sold it. Once I heard they were coming out with a size 15 that did not have to be special ordered I was so excited. I was tempted earlier this year to purchase the thin Love in a size 15 but I am happy I waited for the classic size. It is perfect. [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3799394
> View attachment 3799395



Omg I'm so happy to hear this! I tried the love last year and size 16 was to big and paying 30% more for less material wasn't something I wanted to do. So happy that they are making it in size 15 without a SO [emoji847][emoji847][emoji847]


----------



## ChaneLisette

Andy1612 said:


> Omg I'm so happy to hear this! I tried the love last year and size 16 was to big and paying 30% more for less material wasn't something I wanted to do. So happy that they are making it in size 15 without a SO [emoji847][emoji847][emoji847]


I was so happy too. Hope you can get one soon!


----------



## Sparkledolll

At Niagara Falls on holiday 3 months ago [emoji16]


----------



## Violet Bleu

Natalie j said:


> At Niagara Falls on holiday 3 months ago [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3806402


What a lovely photo!


----------



## Twelve

Don't wear this Massai Ring often.  Love to take it out to look at.


----------



## DiamondsForever

Natalie j said:


> At Niagara Falls on holiday 3 months ago [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3806402


I love this! Such a beautiful backdrop for your JUC  Hubby and I will be at Niagara in a few weeks, unfortunately minus the Cartier.... but you know me, love to travel!


----------



## Sparkledolll

DiamondsForever said:


> I love this! Such a beautiful backdrop for your JUC  Hubby and I will be at Niagara in a few weeks, unfortunately minus the Cartier.... but you know me, love to travel!



Thank you! It was a great experience, went in the boat to get close to the falls and I was soaked lol... Enjoy your trip! [emoji6]


----------



## jpezmom

Natalie j said:


> At Niagara Falls on holiday 3 months ago [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3806402


Natalie -- you have the most beautiful bracelets!  I love seeing your photos and how you mix and match.  The Perlee bracelet works so well with your Cartier bracelets. Thank you for sharing!!


----------



## Sparkledolll

jpezmom said:


> Natalie -- you have the most beautiful bracelets!  I love seeing your photos and how you mix and match.  The Perlee bracelet works so well with your Cartier bracelets. Thank you for sharing!!



Wow, thank you so much for your lovely comment [emoji16]


----------



## Lisa-SH

Heading out outfit - LOVE with Hermes CDC diamond bracelet.


----------



## Bee-licious

Purchased my first (and probably only!) Love bracelet in yellow gold from the Rue de la Paix store in Paris! I literally debated for over an hour on whether I wanted a yellow gold or rose gold bracelet but finally decided on yellow gold because it stood out more while rose gold blended into my tanned Asian skin too much. A huge shoutout to my SA whom was super amazing - she took us into the exclusive Maison room that they usually bring celebrities into, and she also gave me several Cartier (greeting?) cards as a free gift. She said she wanted my first Cartier experience to be extra special - she was the best! Then she offered to take photos for us on the grand staircase and explained the history of the oginal location. I had an amazing experience, thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Violet Bleu

Bee-licious said:


> Purchased my first (and probably only!) Love bracelet in yellow gold from the Rue de la Paix store in Paris! I literally debated for over an hour on whether I wanted a yellow gold or rose gold bracelet but finally decided on yellow gold because it stood out more while rose gold blended into my tanned Asian skin too much. A huge shoutout to my SA whom was super amazing - she took us into the exclusive Maison room that they usually bring celebrities into, and she also gave me several Cartier (greeting?) cards as a free gift. She said she wanted my first Cartier experience to be extra special - she was the best! Then she offered to take photos for us on the grand staircase and explained the history of the oginal location. I had an amazing experience, thanks for letting me share!


It looks beautiful on your complexion!


----------



## SashaJustine

My YG classic love, WG thin love & YG love ring today


----------



## mrskhanat




----------



## Vertige

Kindness3 said:


> My lovely cartier collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3799681


The one next to the JUC with coils at the ends looks very nice. Which collection is it from?


----------



## lovieluvslux

Congratulations on your purchase. Can you share more about your Cartier experience? Sounds like you were pampered.  



Bee-licious said:


> Purchased my first (and probably only!) Love bracelet in yellow gold from the Rue de la Paix store in Paris! I literally debated for over an hour on whether I wanted a yellow gold or rose gold bracelet but finally decided on yellow gold because it stood out more while rose gold blended into my tanned Asian skin too much. A huge shoutout to my SA whom was super amazing - she took us into the exclusive Maison room that they usually bring celebrities into, and she also gave me several Cartier (greeting?) cards as a free gift. She said she wanted my first Cartier experience to be extra special - she was the best! Then she offered to take photos for us on the grand staircase and explained the history of the oginal location. I had an amazing experience, thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Tonimichelle

Bee-licious said:


> Purchased my first (and probably only!) Love bracelet in yellow gold from the Rue de la Paix store in Paris! I literally debated for over an hour on whether I wanted a yellow gold or rose gold bracelet but finally decided on yellow gold because it stood out more while rose gold blended into my tanned Asian skin too much. A huge shoutout to my SA whom was super amazing - she took us into the exclusive Maison room that they usually bring celebrities into, and she also gave me several Cartier (greeting?) cards as a free gift. She said she wanted my first Cartier experience to be extra special - she was the best! Then she offered to take photos for us on the grand staircase and explained the history of the oginal location. I had an amazing experience, thanks for letting me share!


Congratulations it looks beautiful on you! I've been to that boutique a couple of times just to change the cord on my baby trinity (not for anything as exciting as a love bracelet!) and the SAs are absolutely lovely


----------



## Lizzylizzy

My first post.  Here is my stack


----------



## Cat2708

Lizzylizzy said:


> My first post.  Here is my stack




Beautiful!!! 
What sizes are they? 
Love the color combinations!


----------



## Grande Latte

Lizzylizzy said:


> My first post.  Here is my stack



Ahhhh.....you picked all three colors. The original Cartier trinity concept! Very nice.


----------



## Lizzylizzy

Cat2708 said:


> Beautiful!!!
> What sizes are they?
> Love the color combinations!


Thank you! I was worried that the small loves would look funny on me since I have big wrists but I love having all three colors.

YG love size 19. Small RG love size 19, small WG love size 19, small YG love size 19, YG JUC size 18.


----------



## Kmazz39

Lizzylizzy said:


> My first post.  Here is my stack


 your stack!!


----------



## Cat2708

Lizzylizzy said:


> Thank you! I was worried that the small loves would look funny on me since I have big wrists but I love having all three colors.
> 
> YG love size 19. Small RG love size 19, small WG love size 19, small YG love size 19, YG JUC size 18.




Thanks !!
I wear a YG love bracelet and it's also a 19 so it's nice to see a stack in the same sizes I wear.


----------



## Bee-licious

lovieluvslux said:


> Congratulations on your purchase. Can you share more about your Cartier experience? Sounds like you were pampered.


Yes my SA Chika was amazing! She was patient and led me to the Maison room, gave me the brief history and allowed me to take videos and photos of the room. She also took photos for us on the grand staircase. I felt no pressure to buy at all. The Rue de la Paix stores also have a different interior for the love bracelet box; inside it is stamped with "13 Rue de la Paix" and is a champagne satin interior instead of the customary black cartier box interior!


----------



## avcbob

A recent photo of my still relatively new Love - as for the watch, yeah I know!


----------



## SilverBen

Here is a pic of my new baby girl! Love bracelet peeping out at the bottom


----------



## Kindness3

Lizzylizzy said:


> My first post.  Here is my stack


Absolutely love your photo of your stack look amazing


----------



## Thatgirl00

ALMcR3ynolds said:


> Here is a pic of my new baby girl! Love bracelet peeping out at the bottom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3823021


Omg!  She's adorable!


----------



## Lizzylizzy

Kindness3 said:


> Absolutely love your photo of your stack look amazing


Thank you!


----------



## SilverBen

Thatgirl00 said:


> Omg!  She's adorable!



Thank you! She's an interesting looking breed, gets lots of attention when I take her places lol


----------



## osang321

Lovely stacks!


----------



## SilverBen

It's my birthday month, thinking about adding something new [emoji848] any suggestions?


----------



## bunnyNwife

My C&C love stack ...


----------



## Sparkledolll

Wearing JUC and Love cuff travelling [emoji16]


----------



## Cat2708

Natalie j said:


> Wearing JUC and Love cuff travelling [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3830524



Beautiful stack 
What size is the rose gold rainbow cuff? 
It sits so well with the others !


----------



## Sparkledolll

Cat2708 said:


> Beautiful stack
> What size is the rose gold rainbow cuff?
> It sits so well with the others !



Thanks! My JUC is size 16, The cuff is size 18. [emoji16]


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Thanks for letting me share... 










This one is 16cm....with my 26mm Rolex next together... Thanks for letting me share


----------



## junime

Cat2708 said:


> Relaxing and admiring the LOVEs



Is your bracelet the original size or the new thinner one?  It's gorgeous!


----------



## cocoberrychu

shopgirl4cc said:


> Thanks for letting me share...
> View attachment 3832989
> 
> View attachment 3832990
> 
> View attachment 3832991
> 
> View attachment 3832992
> 
> View attachment 3832993
> 
> This one is 16cm....with my 26mm Rolex next together... Thanks for letting me share


Hello can I ask if your love bracelet is yellow or pink gold?


----------



## Cat2708

junime said:


> Is your bracelet the original size or the new thinner one?  It's gorgeous!



Thanks a lot, it’s the full original bracelet in a size 19.


----------



## gagabag

View attachment 3833544


----------



## shopgirl4cc

cocoberrychu said:


> Hello can I ask if your love bracelet is yellow or pink gold?


Hi @cocoberrychu they're all Yellow gold


----------



## Kmazz39

shopgirl4cc said:


> Thanks for letting me share...
> View attachment 3832989
> 
> View attachment 3832990
> 
> View attachment 3832991
> 
> View attachment 3832992
> 
> View attachment 3832993
> 
> This one is 16cm....with my 26mm Rolex next together... Thanks for letting me share


----------



## Caz71




----------



## rakhee81

I usually wear my YG thin love on its own but I just got this Tiffany bangle and I love how they look together for when I want a little sparkle added [emoji4]


----------



## evab18

rakhee81 said:


> I usually wear my YG thin love on its own but I just got this Tiffany bangle and I love how they look together for when I want a little sparkle added [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3838533



So pretty [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## bunnyNwife

I paired my Love with mini Frivole bracelet yesterday..



Today I decided to go plain to pick hubby from airport.


----------



## rakhee81

bunnyNwife said:


> I paired my Love with mini Frivole bracelet yesterday..
> View attachment 3838563
> 
> 
> Today I decided to go plain to pick hubby from airport.
> View attachment 3838564



I know this is a Cartier thread and I do love your Love but that mini frivole is [emoji7]!


----------



## bunnyNwife

rakhee81 said:


> I know this is a Cartier thread and I do love your Love but that mini frivole is [emoji7]!



It’s so cute, isn’t it ? Wish to get the matching earrings as well


----------



## cocoberrychu

bunnyNwife said:


> I paired my Love with mini Frivole bracelet yesterday..
> View attachment 3838563
> 
> 
> Today I decided to go plain to pick hubby from airport.
> View attachment 3838564


So pretty! Is your love bracelet pink or yellow gold?


----------



## bunnyNwife

cocoberrychu said:


> So pretty! Is your love bracelet pink or yellow gold?



Thanks... Love is pink & Frivole is yellow.


----------



## miznina

Camping love


----------



## Gal4Dior

birkin10600 said:


> My Cartier in action! [emoji173]



Gorgeous stack!!! Is the JUC and the LOVE in RG or YG?


----------



## Caz71

p


rakhee81 said:


> I usually wear my YG thin love on its own but I just got this Tiffany bangle and I love how they look together for when I want a little sparkle added [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3838533


perfect cute stack x


----------



## birkin10600

LVSistinaMM said:


> Gorgeous stack!!! Is the JUC and the LOVE in RG or YG?


Thank you! It's all yellow gold.


----------



## SashaJustine

Right hand stack today


----------



## Karianne

My Ballon Bleu


----------



## Kindness3

SashaJustine said:


> View attachment 3843249
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right hand stack today


Love the arm candy juc love


----------



## bunnyNwife

My birthday stack :


----------



## cocoberrychu

bunnyNwife said:


> My birthday stack :
> View attachment 3844043


Gorgeous pic! I was wondering if your love bracelet is yellow or pink gold?


----------



## bunnyNwife

cocoberrychu said:


> Gorgeous pic! I was wondering if your love bracelet is yellow or pink gold?



Thanks ! It’s pink gold but it appears more yellow in photo & under certain lighting


----------



## Gal4Dior

Love the JUC!


----------



## cartier_love

So beautiful. WOW!


----------



## cocoberrychu

bunnyNwife said:


> Thanks ! It’s pink gold but it appears more yellow in photo & under certain lighting


Really? I'm surprised I thought it was yellow gold but it suits you a lot


----------



## SashaJustine

JUC looks gorgeous on you! If you don’t mind me asking, what is the bracelet on the bottom row of your collection, the second on in from the left? You have a wonderful jewelry collection ! 


LVSistinaMM said:


> View attachment 3844867
> 
> 
> Love the JUC!


----------



## Gal4Dior

SashaJustine said:


> JUC looks gorgeous on you! If you don’t mind me asking, what is the bracelet on the bottom row of your collection, the second on in from the left? You have a wonderful jewelry collection !



Thanks! Actually that is just costume jewelry I purchased years ago from Banana Republic. 

Most of my collection is costume jewelry. My only fine jewelry items consist of Mikimoto pearl earrings and pendant, my two Cartier bracelets, and my wedding set. [emoji4]


----------



## SashaJustine

That is still a stellar collection!!! 


LVSistinaMM said:


> Thanks! Actually that is just costume jewelry I purchased years ago from Banana Republic.
> 
> Most of my collection is costume jewelry. My only fine jewelry items consist of Mikimoto pearl earrings and pendant, my two Cartier bracelets, and my wedding set. [emoji4]


----------



## Grande Latte

JUC with diamonds is usually sold in RG. All the store locations present them to me in this combo. I think this is how Cartier wants to sell this particular piece perhaps they see this as the most perfect combo. Well, I tend to agree. 

Today, I also saw the JUC hoop earrings. It's SO hot. Really, really pretty.


----------



## Gal4Dior

SashaJustine said:


> That is still a stellar collection!!!



Aww, thanks. [emoji4]


----------



## uhpharm01

LVSistinaMM said:


> View attachment 3844867
> 
> 
> Love the JUC!


 Congrats!


----------



## Gal4Dior

uhpharm01 said:


> Congrats!



Thank you. [emoji4]


----------



## babypanda

Lizzylizzy said:


> My first post.  Here is my stack


just had a look again at your pictures. Lovely collection!  They look quite fitted though. 
Can you please share your wrist size and the bracelets size of the thin and classic? You mentionned they are not the same size..
Thanks


----------



## Lizzylizzy

babypanda said:


> just had a look again at your pictures. Lovely collection!  They look quite fitted though.
> Can you please share your wrist size and the bracelets size of the thin and classic? You mentionned they are not the same size..
> Thanks


My wrist is 17.5 cm and all my loves are 19s. I have tried a 20 on because I thought it might be nice to have one I can slip off over my hand but it didn't sit well with the other bracelets.


----------



## babypanda

Thank you Lizzylizzy. You've been really helpful. My wrist is 16 and my bracelet is 18 so will stick to that size.


----------



## lovieluvslux

One day, someday, I will get my dream RG JUC w/ diamonds. Congratulations!



LVSistinaMM said:


> View attachment 3844867
> 
> 
> Love the JUC!


----------



## Gal4Dior

lovieluvslux said:


> One day, someday, I will get my dream RG JUC w/ diamonds. Congratulations!



You will and I can’t wait to see it! [emoji4]


----------



## maphead4

LVSistinaMM said:


> View attachment 3844867
> 
> 
> Love the JUC!


wow !


----------



## SashaJustine

Trying to put a long story short! As many of you know I have a YG classic and WG thin love which I wear on my left hand. A YG JUC that I wear on my right hand. 17 loves and 16 JUC. Always on my left wrist the loves felt too big so I went to cartier and moved them to my right wrist. Now finally it feels perfect! Nothing feels good on my left wrist. So now have a new stack


----------



## Grande Latte

SashaJustine said:


> View attachment 3858538
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to put a long story short! As many of you know I have a YG classic and WG thin love which I wear on my left hand. A YG JUC that I wear on my right hand. 17 loves and 16 JUC. Always on my left wrist the loves felt too big so I went to cartier and moved them to my right wrist. Now finally it feels perfect! Nothing feels good on my left wrist. So now have a new stack



Looking good. It's nice to have things figured out, no? I prefer bracelets and watches on my right wrist as well.


----------



## SashaJustine

Yes, Grande Latte — it feels very nice to have it figured out! Even though I didn’t intend to stack my JUC with the Loves, that’s just the way the cookie crumbled so rolling with it! Glad I’m not the only one who prefers jewelry on the right wrist 


Grande Latte said:


> Looking good. It's nice to have things figured out, no? I prefer bracelets and watches on my right wrist as well.


----------



## byotch123

Chilling with my love in Washington square park moments before it was joined by a new friend!


----------



## Kindness3

SashaJustine said:


> View attachment 3858538
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to put a long story short! As many of you know I have a YG classic and WG thin love which I wear on my left hand. A YG JUC that I wear on my right hand. 17 loves and 16 JUC. Always on my left wrist the loves felt too big so I went to cartier and moved them to my right wrist. Now finally it feels perfect! Nothing feels good on my left wrist. So now have a new stack


Looks so good on you :♡♡


----------



## Kindness3

SashaJustine said:


> Yes, Grande Latte — it feels very nice to have it figured out! Even though I didn’t intend to stack my JUC with the Loves, that’s just the way the cookie crumbled so rolling with it! Glad I’m not the only one who prefers jewelry on the right wrist


Me too I try left just doesn't feel right ,


----------



## Kindness3

byotch123 said:


> View attachment 3859725
> 
> 
> Chilling with my love in Washington square park moments before it was joined by a new friend!
> 
> View attachment 3859727


Look so lonely the love now it has friend


----------



## Gal4Dior

In the car yesterday, on the way to Los Angeles. [emoji7] Mixing metals for the first time...


----------



## SashaJustine

LVSistinaMM said:


> In the car yesterday, on the way to Los Angeles. [emoji7] Mixing metals for the first time...
> View attachment 3859839


LOVE the RG JUC with the WG Love


----------



## Gal4Dior

SashaJustine said:


> LOVE the RG JUC with the WG Love



Thank you. [emoji175]


----------



## cartier_love

LVSistinaMM said:


> In the car yesterday, on the way to Los Angeles. [emoji7] Mixing metals for the first time...
> View attachment 3859839



Beautiful. I love that combo!


----------



## Kindness3

SashaJustine said:


> LOVE the RG JUC with the WG Love


Me too like match in cartier heaven )


----------



## nycmamaofone

I also posted in the Cuff thread.




Now I want this ring to "go" with my cuff lol.


----------



## byotch123

Trying out the new iPhone X camera haha. Wearing these separately for now.


----------



## Gal4Dior

First two are just for fun in the boutique!

Next two are mine. [emoji7]








Thanks for letting me share! [emoji253]


----------



## Kindness3

I' super excited about my new cartier piece to add to my collection,  tough choice of color though, I'm leaning toward the white, I have nothing in that color yet, thank you for letting me share


----------



## Kindness3

LVSistinaMM said:


> View attachment 3872952
> 
> View attachment 3872953
> 
> 
> First two are just for fun in the boutique!
> 
> Next two are mine. [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3872954
> 
> View attachment 3872955
> 
> View attachment 3872956
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share! [emoji253]


Absolutely lovely collection ,thank you for sharing


----------



## junime

Kindness3 said:


> I' super excited about my new cartier piece to add to my collection, tough choice of color though, I'm leaning toward the white, I have nothing in that color yet, thank you for letting me share



I'm becoming more and more drawn to the Ecrou!  Do you know if the WG is rhodium plated or more gray like the plain WG Love bracelets?  My personal thoughts would be if it wasn't plated, it might look too industrial (at least for my style).  I think the pink gold would look beautiful with your existing collection.  What are you leaning toward?


----------



## Gal4Dior

Kindness3 said:


> Absolutely lovely collection ,thank you for sharing



Thank you!! [emoji177]


----------



## Kindness3

junime said:


> I'm becoming more and more drawn to the Ecrou!  Do you know if the WG is rhodium plated or more gray like the plain WG Love bracelets?  My personal thoughts would be if it wasn't plated, it might look too industrial (at least for my style).  I think the pink gold would look beautiful with your existing collection.  What are you leaning toward?


From what I understand it' not like the love norodium plated but because of the way it' made looks whitish not grey ,I've heard alot of positive feedback on it,I love the pink too but I wanted something white to add to my collection, I figure this would make statement show different pieces more individual if that makes sense ,I'm super excited ,if I don' like the white I can excange for the pink, but you like the pink, thank u for your feedback


----------



## Kindness3

LVSistinaMM said:


> Thank you!! [emoji177]


Welcome)


----------



## WellTakenCareOf

Kindness3 said:


> I' super excited about my new cartier piece to add to my collection,  tough choice of color though, I'm leaning toward the white, I have nothing in that color yet, thank you for letting me share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3873352
> View attachment 3873353



Congrats! I love it!! I've been eyeing it and super jelly!


----------



## Kindness3

WellTakenCareOf said:


> Congrats! I love it!! I've been eyeing it and super jelly!


Thank u I've been thinking and think about since came absolutey love it :* I'm go with the pink after lots of persuasion. Best choice, maybe add thin love white down the line )


----------



## Kindness3

I got my sale associate send me picture 9f what looks like in person,matching my existing collection had to share, ♡♡♡♡,Thank u for letting me share ,next week ,it will be in can't wait to pick it up


----------



## lovieluvslux

LVSistinaMM said:


> In the car yesterday, on the way to Los Angeles. [emoji7] Mixing metals for the first time...
> View attachment 3859839



This makes me swoon.


----------



## Luv n bags

LVSistinaMM said:


> In the car yesterday, on the way to Los Angeles. [emoji7] Mixing metals for the first time...
> View attachment 3859839



Gorgeous!


----------



## Gal4Dior

lovieluvslux said:


> This makes me swoon.





tigertrixie said:


> Gorgeous!



Thank you both! [emoji4]


----------



## Grande Latte

I do like mixing metals. Variety is fun.


----------



## Scandibabe

In my bed, getting ready to sleep and reading this thread [emoji4]
Both hands:


----------



## Kindness3

Scandibabe said:


> In my bed, getting ready to sleep and reading this thread [emoji4]
> Both hands:
> View attachment 3876285
> View attachment 3876286


Wow love your collection )


----------



## byotch123

In bed with my loves.


----------



## Icyss

Got a new love ring in Cartier at the Crystals in Vegas.


----------



## KSweet101

Snack time!


----------



## Caz71




----------



## Kindness3

KSweet101 said:


> View attachment 3889827
> 
> 
> Snack time!


Lovey picture plus horse is so beauiful too


----------



## Kindness3

nothing like waking up to cartier loves on your wrist ,and coffee in the other hand


----------



## luvmy3girls

Kindness3 said:


> View attachment 3890667
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nothing like waking up to cartier loves on your wrist ,and coffee in the other hand



Love this [emoji173]️


----------



## nicole0612

White gold Himalaya diamond earrings and Tri-Gold diamond earrings.


----------



## Kindness3

nicole0612 said:


> White gold Himalaya diamond earrings and Tri-Gold diamond earrings.
> View attachment 3890720
> 
> View attachment 3890721
> 
> View attachment 3890722
> 
> View attachment 3890723
> 
> View attachment 3890725
> 
> View attachment 3890726


Wow cool earning love tri color ones look so nice on you


----------



## nicole0612

Kindness3 said:


> Wow cool earning love tri color ones look so nice on you



Thank you so much! I always wore white gold and platinum but my husband prefers YG. One of the things I love most about Cartier is that with the classic tri-gold line we are both happy


----------



## Mali_

Sharing Instagram eye candy


----------



## KSweet101

I thought these were all yours before I got to the bottom and I was like...

 Gorgeous! 

I never was a fan of the Apple Watch until I saw this photo and now I maybe kinda need one lol. And another Love bracelet while I’m at it  and she wasn’t even showing off her bracelets specifically, it was a fitness article! I love spotting them randomly like that.


----------



## luvmy3girls

KSweet101 said:


> I thought these were all yours before I got to the bottom and I was like...
> 
> Gorgeous!
> 
> I never was a fan of the Apple Watch until I saw this photo and now I maybe kinda need one lol. And another Love bracelet while I’m at it  and she wasn’t even showing off her bracelets specifically, it was a fitness article! I love spotting them randomly like that.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3909583



Love this! I have been thinking of getting one as well. Wonder if hers is a 38mm or a 42mm ??


----------



## Mali_

KSweet101 said:


> I thought these were all yours before I got to the bottom and I was like...
> 
> Gorgeous!
> 
> I never was a fan of the Apple Watch until I saw this photo and now I maybe kinda need one lol. And another Love bracelet while I’m at it  and she wasn’t even showing off her bracelets specifically, it was a fitness article! I love spotting them randomly like that.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3909583


I wish! The watch does look nice next to those bracelets


----------



## KSweet101

luvmy3girls said:


> Love this! I have been thinking of getting one as well. Wonder if hers is a 38mm or a 42mm ??


In her posts she often mentions a 38mm rose gold watch as her favorite workout gear but that one doesn’t look rose gold to see so I’m not sure! 

https://krystalschlegel.com/category/fitness/


----------



## luvmy3girls

KSweet101 said:


> In her posts she often mentions a 38mm rose gold watch as her favorite workout gear but that one doesn’t look rose gold to see so I’m not sure!
> 
> https://krystalschlegel.com/category/fitness/



Thanks! I'll check it out [emoji4]


----------



## Bother Free




----------



## Cogmarks

vcaplan said:


> Sorry to re-post here. Really want to get your opinion sooner..
> 
> Help dear JUC ring owners! - I bought a JUC ring last week and was too thrilled to look at every detail (I focused on the top only...). Yesterday I suddenly found a small pit on the bottom of the band. It is irregular in shape, and I couldn't see any Cartier logo related meaning in it. I asked my sales associate if it is a defect. She said it is a seal "she believes" signifies that the ring is made in Europe. Some of the markings are inside the ring and some are on the outside on the bottom of the band. But the look-like random shape really concerns me and bothers me more and more. Is there similar marking in your ring? It really looks like a defect. Thank you and I look forward to hearing about your experience.



If you look under a 10x loop, you will probably see that the “pit” is an eagle’s head. That is a hallmark for 18 k gold in Europe. I have an older Trinity ring with the eagle’s head on each ring. The SA should have known that.


----------



## junime

KSweet101 said:


> I never was a fan of the Apple Watch until I saw this photo and now I maybe kinda need one lol. And another Love bracelet while I’m at it  and she wasn’t even showing off her bracelets specifically, it was a fitness article! I love spotting them randomly like that.



Fun find!  I just bought the Stainless Steel version 3 this week, but I wear my 2 thin Loves on my other wrist.  I love that I'll now be able to walk the dog, go to the gym, etc. without having to have my plus sized iPhone on me at all times   I have smallish wrist at 15cm, but bought the 42mm size for my 50+ aged eyes


----------



## luvmy3girls

junime said:


> Fun find!  I just bought the Stainless Steel version 3 this week, but I wear my 2 thin Loves on my other wrist.  I love that I'll now be able to walk the dog, go to the gym, etc. without having to have my plus sized iPhone on me at all times   I have smallish wrist at 15cm, but bought the 42mm size for my 50+ aged eyes



Any pics? [emoji4]


----------



## Sparkledolll

Weekend deets [emoji1]


----------



## junime

luvmy3girls said:


> Any pics?





42mm Series 3 Stainless Steel with the Pink Sand Band (it came with soft white).


----------



## luvmy3girls

junime said:


> View attachment 3910206
> 
> 42mm Series 3 Stainless Steel with the Pink Sand Band (it came with soft white).



Love it! Looks like a great size. I’ve been going back in forth with the 38 and the 42. It doesn’t look large at all on you.


----------



## Kindness3

KSweet101 said:


> I thought these were all yours before I got to the bottom and I was like...
> 
> Gorgeous!
> 
> I never was a fan of the Apple Watch until I saw this photo and now I maybe kinda need one lol. And another Love bracelet while I’m at it  and she wasn’t even showing off her bracelets specifically, it was a fitness article! I love spotting them randomly like that.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3909583


Love your loved looks so beautiful on you


----------



## KSweet101

Kindness3 said:


> Love your loved looks so beautiful on you




Ah I wish they were mine but they sadly are not! It is a really great look though


----------



## bunnyNwife




----------



## Kindness3

Natalie j said:


> Weekend deets [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3909940


Love triple stack they don' make it anymore ,, looks so good on you


----------



## Sparkledolll

Kindness3 said:


> Love triple stack they don' make it anymore ,, looks so good on you



Thanks. They’re still on the website so they’re still available.


----------



## ravenruby

Kindness3 said:


> Love triple stack they don' make it anymore ,, looks so good on you



I saw them in the Boston boutique just this weekend - I don't think they're going anywhere!


----------



## prepster

KSweet101 said:


> View attachment 3889827
> 
> 
> Snack time!



Pretty!  Dun or Buckskin?


----------



## KSweet101

Thank you! That is my little Buckskin Lady!


----------



## prepster

KSweet101 said:


> Thank you! That is my little Buckskin Lady!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3922977
> 
> View attachment 3922964
> View attachment 3922965




She’s beautiful.


----------



## Mali_

Cartier official:


----------



## MahaM

Love Bracelet wit Apple Watch and  Dior woven bracelets givesa casual look !
When i like my Love to stand out  i wear it alone .


----------



## luvmy3girls

MahaM said:


> Love Bracelet wit Apple Watch and  Dior woven bracelets givesa casual look !
> When i like my Love to stand out  i wear it alone .



Love love love this [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## MahaM

luvmy3girls said:


> Love love love this [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


Thank You


----------



## SilverBen

With my new VCA


----------



## Tinamanzo

Maybe too fancy but I got some painting done with this arm situation


----------



## KSweet101

Tinamanzo said:


> Maybe too fancy but I got some painting done with this arm situation



Gorgeous! And too funny, I have that watch and the thin yellow gold love!! Almost twinsies


----------



## lilsweetie

Pardon the horrible lighting - taken in my office


----------



## Grande Latte

Tinamanzo said:


> Maybe too fancy but I got some painting done with this arm situation



You’ve gotta be kidding me. I can’t paint with my thin love. Do you work with oil or acrylic?


----------



## Tinamanzo

Grande Latte said:


> You’ve gotta be kidding me. I can’t paint with my thin love. Do you work with oil or acrylic?


Haha I'm not the type to baby stuff . Acrylic.


----------



## Tinamanzo

KSweet101 said:


> Gorgeous! And too funny, I have that watch and the thin yellow gold love!! Almost twinsies


No wayyy!  I love my watch . My work got it for me when I left so it's pretty special.


----------



## Tonimichelle

lilsweetie said:


> Pardon the horrible lighting - taken in my office
> View attachment 3934001


Love your bracelets and your necklace! If you don’t mind me asking is the necklace Cartier too? Or Tiffany? Or something else?


----------



## KSweet101

Tinamanzo said:


> No wayyy!  I love my watch . My work got it for me when I left so it's pretty special.



I got mine for myself so it’s special to me too! 

My work would never ever do something so nice for me lol.


----------



## ccj1990

My current stack ! On my right arm I wear my rose gold JUC on its own with a watch and sometimes switch it up [emoji177]


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Tinamanzo

KSweet101 said:


> I got mine for myself so it’s special to me too!
> 
> My work would never ever do something so nice for me lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3936683


Question ... should i be wearing the watch like you ... closer to hand?    Is there a right wrong way?   
Love them together!


----------



## KSweet101

Tinamanzo said:


> Question ... should i be wearing the watch like you ... closer to hand?    Is there a right wrong way?
> Love them together!


 I don’t think there’s a right or wrong way at all! I only decided to do it that way because I can stop them from tapping together if I want by pushing the bracelet higher up my arm where it stays there if I wanted it to!


----------



## lilsweetie

Tonimichelle said:


> Love your bracelets and your necklace! If you don’t mind me asking is the necklace Cartier too? Or Tiffany? Or something else?


Thank you! The necklace is a 0.16 platinum Tiffany DBTY. I never take it off


----------



## Tonimichelle

lilsweetie said:


> Thank you! The necklace is a 0.16 platinum Tiffany DBTY. I never take it off


Perfect! Thank you, it’s gorgeous


----------



## hasana

In love with the amulette collection


----------



## Kindness3

ccj1990 said:


> View attachment 3937234
> 
> 
> My current stack ! On my right arm I wear my rose gold JUC on its own with a watch and sometimes switch it up [emoji177]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


Love your collection


----------



## MKLarmcandy




----------



## xoKate

Hello lovelies! Here’s my current L⊝VE stack—YG 10 dia and a YG 4 dia. Thank you for letting me share! ::


----------



## Kindness3

MKLarmcandy said:


> View attachment 3952638


Wow love the look simply but yet elegant looking


----------



## Kindness3

xoKate said:


> Hello lovelies! Here’s my current L⊝VE stack—YG 10 dia and a YG 4 dia. Thank you for letting me share! ::
> 
> View attachment 3952835


Wow drop jaw gourgeouse looking


----------



## xoKate

Kindness3 said:


> Wow drop jaw gourgeouse looking



You’re the sweetest! Thank you so much for the fabulous compliment! ::


----------



## miznina

xoKate said:


> Hello lovelies! Here’s my current L⊝VE stack—YG 10 dia and a YG 4 dia. Thank you for letting me share! ::
> 
> View attachment 3952835



STUNNING [emoji813]️


----------



## Kindness3

I love all cartier jewerly here. So today what are you wearing today.please share your favorite picture


----------



## Kindness3

My today look●□●


----------



## xoKate

miznina said:


> STUNNING [emoji813]️



Thank you for the very sweet compliment!


----------



## Violet Bleu




----------



## hasana

Just another Friday at the lab


----------



## Kindness3

Violet Bleu said:


> View attachment 3954121


Love your stack ,love solatire pink sapphire bracelet


----------



## Violet Bleu

Kindness3 said:


> Love your stack ,love solatire pink sapphire bracelet


Thank you so much!


----------



## Zainabmoolla

Violet Bleu said:


> View attachment 3954121


 

Where did you get that pink stone braclet!!??


----------



## Kindness3

Violet Bleu said:


> Thank you so much!


Thank you too so


----------



## Violet Bleu

Zainabmoolla said:


> Where did you get that pink stone braclet!!??


The pink sapphire bracelet is from Cartier.


----------



## Caz71

Cuff


----------



## dkikayinme

Simple today [emoji8]


----------



## Myke518

Finally it is mine! (JUC YG w/diamonds) So excited!


----------



## Mali_

Myke518 said:


> View attachment 3965534
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally it is mine! (JUC YG w/diamonds) So excited!


Beautiful stack!


----------



## Kindness3

Myke518 said:


> View attachment 3965534
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally it is mine! (JUC YG w/diamonds) So excited!


Congradulation on your juc love the diamonds one l9oks do gourgeouse looking wow


----------



## SilverBen

My new stack! All purchased in 2018, and only one more piece left on my cartier wishlist for now


----------



## junime

ALMcR3ynolds said:


> My new stack! All purchased in 2018, and only one more piece left on my cartier wishlist for now



Very nice!!  What is the next piece on your wishlist?


----------



## SilverBen

junime said:


> Very nice!!  What is the next piece on your wishlist?



Thank you! And its the 10 diamond love bracelet, I haven’t decided which color yet!


----------



## byotch123

One more with the pup. ❤️


----------



## Kindness3

My two favorites cartier and my baby ☆☆


----------



## Kindness3

byotch123 said:


> View attachment 3969296
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One more with the pup. ❤️


Love your puppy name of your baby so cute


----------



## Tonimichelle

Kindness3 said:


> My two favorites cartier and my baby ☆☆


Aww, your bracelets are gorgeous, but that little face!


----------



## Kindness3

Kindness3 said:


> Love your puppy name of your baby so cute


Her name is pricilla  she  loves cartier as much as I do


----------



## Kindness3

Tonimichelle said:


> Aww, your bracelets are gorgeous, but that little face!


Thank you so much I finally got ecrou bracelet last year to go with my pink juc bracelet ☆☆


----------



## Princess518

My new stack... just got my rainbow LOVE


----------



## googlewhack

Princess518 said:


> My new stack... just got my rainbow LOVE



Beautiful


----------



## ChaneLisette

Valentine’s Day ❤️


----------



## luvmy3girls

Princess518 said:


> My new stack... just got my rainbow LOVE



I soooo love this [emoji173]️


----------



## Princess518

luvmy3girls said:


> I soooo love this [emoji173]️


@luvmy3girls Thank You!!


----------



## Violet Bleu

Princess518 said:


> My new stack... just got my rainbow LOVE


Love the contrast of metals! So luxe!


----------



## dkikayinme

Out to celebrate Lunar New Year Eve


----------



## birkin10600

My arm stack today. Happy Lunar New Year to everyone! [emoji322] [emoji324] [emoji312]


----------



## MKLarmcandy

I love the carnelian vintage bracelet with your stack. Here are some pics:


----------



## MKLarmcandy

MKLarmcandy said:


> View attachment 3970509
> View attachment 3970510
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the carnelian vintage bracelet with your stack. Here are some pics:


One more


----------



## webofspinach

hasana said:


> View attachment 3954267
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just another Friday at the lab


This is a gorgeous combination. Can you share details about the rings?


----------



## hasana

haute spinach said:


> This is a gorgeous combination. Can you share details about the rings?



Thank you! The rings are all by Japanese fine jewelry brands, the one on my ring finger is by 4C, the one with diamonds is by Vendome Aoyama, and the one on top with the mother of pearl is by Star Jewelry.


----------



## Zucnarf

My Love[emoji173]️


Not sure if I posted yet [emoji848]


----------



## Zainabmoolla

Zucnarf said:


> My Love[emoji173]️
> View attachment 3972422
> 
> Not sure if I posted yet [emoji848]


What size


----------



## Zucnarf

Zainabmoolla said:


> What size



16 cm on my 14.5 wrist


----------



## Zainabmoolla

Zucnarf said:


> 16 cm on my 14.5 wrist


Oh nice thank you I think i would go between 15 and 16


----------



## Zainabmoolla

Zucnarf said:


> My Love[emoji173]️
> View attachment 3972422
> 
> Not sure if I posted yet [emoji848]


It’s gorgeous on you


----------



## Zucnarf

Zainabmoolla said:


> It’s gorgeous on you



Thank you!


----------



## webofspinach

Thank


hasana said:


> Thank you! The rings are all by Japanese fine jewelry brands, the one on my ring finger is by 4C, the one with diamonds is by Vendome Aoyama, and the one on top with the mother of pearl is by Star Jewelry.


Ty for sharing! They're all lovely, the mop one especially


----------



## lilsweetie

addicted to all white metals lol, trying to convince myself to branch out


----------



## MahaM

lilsweetie said:


> addicted to all white metals lol, trying to convince myself to branch out


It’s lovely  
I’m into white jewelry too!


----------



## Kindness3

Princess518 said:


> My new stack... just got my rainbow LOVE


Wow lovey stack ♡♡♡


----------



## Kindness3

Violet Bleu said:


> Love the contrast of metals! So luxe!


Me too


----------



## Angielee

My stack today!


----------



## KSweet101

Heading to work in the -4 degree Fahrenheit temperatures! Still blingin’


----------



## Julezah

Beautiful! Is the bracelet closest to you (with the single stone) a cuff?



Angielee said:


> View attachment 3973912
> 
> My stack today!


----------



## Angielee

Julezah said:


> Beautiful! Is the bracelet closest to you (with the single stone) a cuff?


Yes it’s a cuff.


----------



## MKLarmcandy

My action shot today:


----------



## BostonBlockhead

Angielee said:


> View attachment 3973912
> 
> My stack today!


How do you keep yours so shiney!?!?!


----------



## Julezah

It’s beautiful. Looks like it stacks OK with the bangles?



Angielee said:


> Yes it’s a cuff.


----------



## Angielee

BostonBlockhead said:


> How do you keep yours so shiney!?!?!


They are relatively new and I usually don’t stack them 3 together. I’m using pandora polishing cloth to clean them out and wear the sweat wristband over when I’m doing something around the house.


----------



## Angielee

Julezah said:


> It’s beautiful. Looks like it stacks OK with the bangles?


I’m worried about the screws loosening so I usually don’t wear them all together just once for a while.


----------



## Elegantlytwist

Simple stack today


----------



## Chivis




----------



## MKLarmcandy

Chivis said:


> View attachment 3978731


What is that little bracelet? So cute!


----------



## Chivis

Thanks! It is from El Corte Inglés (largest department store in Spain) own jewelery line.


----------



## Lv_957

lilsweetie said:


> addicted to all white metals lol, trying to convince myself to branch out


Hello dear! Where is that gorgeous necklace from?


----------



## tweetie1288

My first and certainly won't be last Cartier piece


----------



## byotch123

Ski vacation in Davos figuring out how to use the GoPro lol


----------



## Miss CC

Been forever since I posted on these forums. My stack for today [emoji4]


----------



## BirkinLover77

Miss CC said:


> Been forever since I posted on these forums. My stack for today [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3979147


Beautiful combo!


----------



## Kindness3

Miss CC said:


> Been forever since I posted on these forums. My stack for today [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3979147


Lovely are candy you have wonderful. cartier colllection


----------



## Jadewah

Angielee said:


> View attachment 3973912
> 
> My stack today!



Hi Angie! Love your stack!

I’m interested in potentially mixing a cuff with a regular love. Can you post some more pics please? What sizes are the bracelets and cuff?  Thanks!


----------



## Kindness3

which one you all like the best please


----------



## goldengirl123

Kindness3 said:


> which one you all like the best please


I perfer the all classic size stack. Something about the thin LOVE just doesn’t do it for me.


----------



## KSweet101

Kindness3 said:


> which one you all like the best please


I really love the thin in between there! I like the variation in size as well as color! Seems more modern maybe? I don’t know I’m just super loving that look.


----------



## Miss CC

Kindness3 said:


> Lovely are candy you have wonderful. cartier colllection





BirkinLover77 said:


> Beautiful combo!



Thank you ladies [emoji8]


----------



## luvmy3girls

Kindness3 said:


> which one you all like the best please



I love the classic for sure. Not a fan of the thin one


----------



## Chivis

I like the contrast in size


----------



## googlewhack

Chivis said:


> I like the contrast in size



+1


----------



## junime

Chivis said:


> I like the contrast in size



I agree


----------



## Kindness3

goldengirl123 said:


> I perfer the all classic size stack. Something about the thin LOVE just doesn’t do it for me.





Chivis said:


> I like the contrast in size





luvmy3girls said:


> I love the classic for sure. Not a fan of the thin one





KSweet101 said:


> I really love the thin in between there! I like the variation in size as well as color! Seems more modern maybe? I don’t know I’m just super loving that look.





junime said:


> I agree


Thank you so much for your help, all you very kind and very helpful.thank you :* I'll go with the classic rocks ♡♡♡♡


----------



## Kindness3

This it for me ,I have every piece I wanted of cartier .Love them all so my bucket list filled now. But if I win lotto I will go for diamond version


----------



## Zucnarf

Kindness3 said:


> Lovely are candy you have wonderful. cartier colllection



Beautiful


----------



## BirkinLover77

Kindness3 said:


> which one you all like the best please


Gorgeous stack! All classic but either looks stunning!!


----------



## Violet Bleu

Kindness3 said:


> which one you all like the best please


Love the stack with the Thin! Looks so fresh!


----------



## lilsweetie

Lv_957 said:


> Hello dear! Where is that gorgeous necklace from?


It's the platinum DBTY from Tiffany. Thanks hon!


----------



## Kindness3

Violet Bleu said:


> Love the stack with the Thin! Looks so fresh!


Thank you Violet Bleu,I love the thin two, if I could get two at the same time I would have gone that route, but I'm going for the classic,it' always been on my list maybe I will get thin yellow down the road to stack in ,but for now I'm done with bracelets, I don' needed anymore, no room lol


----------



## Angielee

Jadewah said:


> Hi Angie! Love your stack!
> 
> I’m interested in potentially mixing a cuff with a regular love. Can you post some more pics please? What sizes are the bracelets and cuff?  Thanks!


Thanks and they all size 17.


----------



## Cat2708

Kindness3 said:


> Thank you Violet Bleu,I love the thin two, if I could get two at the same time I would have gone that route, but I'm going for the classic,it' always been on my list maybe I will get thin yellow down the road to stack in ,but for now I'm done with bracelets, I don' needed anymore, no room lol




Do you have more picture of all Three classics ! Congrats on getting another one! They are all size 19 right? I’d love to see different angles of them! (We are both wearing 19 so it’s nice to see it on another person in the same size!)


----------



## Violet Bleu

Kindness3 said:


> Thank you Violet Bleu,I love the thin two, if I could get two at the same time I would have gone that route, but I'm going for the classic,it' always been on my list maybe I will get thin yellow down the road to stack in ,but for now I'm done with bracelets, I don' needed anymore, no room lol


Haha! I’m the same way. I don’t have a lot of room left either but am still trying to squeeze in another couple of bracelets because I can’t get enough.


----------



## Kindness3

Violet Bleu said:


> Haha! I’m the same way. I don’t have a lot of room left either but am still trying to squeeze in another couple of bracelets because I can’t get enough.


I hear you on that  the more the better it'
 Love of course


----------



## Kindness3

Cat2708 said:


> Do you have more picture of all Three classics ! Congrats on getting another one! They are all size 19 right? I’d love to see different angles of them! (We are both wearing 19 so it’s nice to see it on another person in the same size!)


Thank you so much no I don't have it yet,if i do ,I will post pictures of course. What color do you have ,if you don' mind me.asking


----------



## sammytheMUA

MKLarmcandy said:


> One more


so chic!


----------



## MKLarmcandy

I wear my rose gold Love on my other hand so I only take photos with one bracelet usually. The JUC today after a ring cleaning


----------



## smoma

Finally taken the leap and gotten my pink gold Love cuff on Sunday. I stack it with a diamond bracelet and my Pandora bracelet (which I gotten in remembrance of my late Shihtzu) 
My love bracelet signifies my hubby , my love for her  and her unconditional love to us.


----------



## haneulhouseki

Elegantlytwist said:


> Simple stack today



Love it! Which DBTY bracelet is that?


----------



## Elegantlytwist

haneulhouseki said:


> Love it! Which DBTY bracelet is that?


Thanks! It’s the Dior mimioui bracelet


----------



## sammytheMUA

Hi all, 

Sorry for so many pictures! I’m finally ready to pull the trigger and purchase my first love bracelet. However, I am torn between  the thinner love bracelet and the love cuff. My husband likes the look of the thinner love and I kind of agree with him (shocking, I know!). He made a good point that I will never wear the bracelet on it’s own. I love the look of stacked bracelets and will more than likely wear it stacked with my tennis bracelet on my right hand as I wear my Apple Watch and David Yurman bracelets on my left hand. Additionally, I can’t decide between rose gold and yellow gold! I’m so torn and appreciate all advice.


----------



## Gracilan

sammytheMUA said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Sorry for so many pictures! I’m finally ready to pull the trigger and purchase my first love bracelet. However, I am torn between  the thinner love bracelet and the love cuff. My husband likes the look of the thinner love and I kind of agree with him (shocking, I know!). He made a good point that I will never wear the bracelet on it’s own. I love the look of stacked bracelets and will more than likely wear it stacked with my tennis bracelet on my right hand as I wear my Apple Watch and David Yurman bracelets on my left hand. Additionally, I can’t decide between rose gold and yellow gold! I’m so torn and appreciate all advice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3982532
> View attachment 3982533
> View attachment 3982534
> View attachment 3982535




...I vote cuff..yellow gold


----------



## Julezah

I also vote cuff. Either color but I think PG.

Good luck!



sammytheMUA said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Sorry for so many pictures! I’m finally ready to pull the trigger and purchase my first love bracelet. However, I am torn between  the thinner love bracelet and the love cuff. My husband likes the look of the thinner love and I kind of agree with him (shocking, I know!). He made a good point that I will never wear the bracelet on it’s own. I love the look of stacked bracelets and will more than likely wear it stacked with my tennis bracelet on my right hand as I wear my Apple Watch and David Yurman bracelets on my left hand. Additionally, I can’t decide between rose gold and yellow gold! I’m so torn and appreciate all advice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3982532
> View attachment 3982533
> View attachment 3982534
> View attachment 3982535


----------



## NY2LA

Ha ha, I have a similar thread going, but no pics...yet 

I think thin, yellow gold


----------



## mrsdjx

Get two thin loves, one in each colour


----------



## sammytheMUA

mrsdjx said:


> Get two thin loves, one in each colour


LOL, my husband would not be happy with that!


----------



## cozystitches

smoma said:


> View attachment 3981420
> 
> Finally taken the leap and gotten my pink gold Love cuff on Sunday. I stack it with a diamond bracelet and my Pandora bracelet (which I gotten in remembrance of my late Shihtzu)
> My love bracelet signifies my hubby , my love for her  and her unconditional love to us.


Beautiful!!!  I've thought about getting a cuff, but wear a tennis bracelet daily.  Do you find that your bracelets snag under the cuff?


----------



## luvmy3girls

I prefer the cuff


----------



## Kindness3

smoma said:


> View attachment 3981420
> 
> Finally taken the leap and gotten my pink gold Love cuff on Sunday. I stack it with a diamond bracelet and my Pandora bracelet (which I gotten in remembrance of my late Shihtzu)
> My love bracelet signifies my hubby , my love for her  and her unconditional love to us.


Congradulation on your love


----------



## Kindness3

sammytheMUA said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Sorry for so many pictures! I’m finally ready to pull the trigger and purchase my first love bracelet. However, I am torn between  the thinner love bracelet and the love cuff. My husband likes the look of the thinner love and I kind of agree with him (shocking, I know!). He made a good point that I will never wear the bracelet on it’s own. I love the look of stacked bracelets and will more than likely wear it stacked with my tennis bracelet on my right hand as I wear my Apple Watch and David Yurman bracelets on my left hand. Additionally, I can’t decide between rose gold and yellow gold! I’m so torn and appreciate all advice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3982532
> View attachment 3982533
> View attachment 3982534
> View attachment 3982535


Go with the cuff looks better the thin love  is good to stack ,but by itself no ,good luck such hard decisions to make


----------



## smoma

cozystitches said:


> Beautiful!!!  I've thought about getting a cuff, but wear a tennis bracelet daily.  Do you find that your bracelets snag under the cuff?



Thanks! 
My bracelet fits pretty much snug around my wrist so the cuff doesn’t get caught in it (if it’s what you are asking)


----------



## cozystitches

smoma said:


> Thanks!
> My bracelet fits pretty much snug around my wrist so the cuff doesn’t get caught in it (if it’s what you are asking)


Yes, that is what I was asking!  My tennis bracelet is loose, which is what I worry about with getting a cuff...


----------



## smoma

cozystitches said:


> Yes, that is what I was asking!  My tennis bracelet is loose, which is what I worry about with getting a cuff...



Oops.. then I think it will. Hope you will be able to make a decision soon


----------



## kate2828

Today’s action shot. Cartier love RG, H behapi and clic clac. Thanks for letting me share .


----------



## luvmy3girls

kate2828 said:


> Today’s action shot. Cartier love RG, H behapi and clic clac. Thanks for letting me share .



[emoji173]️this!


----------



## cartier_love

kate2828 said:


> Today’s action shot. Cartier love RG, H behapi and clic clac. Thanks for letting me share .



I love the stack!


----------



## Ilovetandco

i have on pandora i know, i know lol


----------



## KSweet101

Ilovetandco said:


> i have on pandora i know, i know lol



Gorgeous. 

And I love Pandora


----------



## Ilovetandco

KSweet101 said:


> Gorgeous.
> 
> And I love Pandora


Thank you! i know pandora opinions vary haha


----------



## BlondeLatvianGirl

My Pasha de Cartier watch


----------



## MahaM

sammytheMUA said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Sorry for so many pictures! I’m finally ready to pull the trigger and purchase my first love bracelet. However, I am torn between  the thinner love bracelet and the love cuff. My husband likes the look of the thinner love and I kind of agree with him (shocking, I know!). He made a good point that I will never wear the bracelet on it’s own. I love the look of stacked bracelets and will more than likely wear it stacked with my tennis bracelet on my right hand as I wear my Apple Watch and David Yurman bracelets on my left hand. Additionally, I can’t decide between rose gold and yellow gold! I’m so torn and appreciate all advice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3982532
> View attachment 3982533
> View attachment 3982534
> View attachment 3982535
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QU
> I would definitely go with the thin Love rather than the Cuff.
> 
> But can't tell Yellow or Rose Gold. It depends what you like more when you were it.
> I might be more in favor for Rose Gold.


----------



## Ilovetandco

Alone today lol


----------



## Violet Bleu




----------



## Ilovetandco

Violet Bleu said:


> View attachment 3990429


This hardwear and the love are my dream stack


----------



## Violet Bleu

Ilovetandco said:


> This hardwear and the love are my dream stack


Thank you! I used to wear the Hardwear bracelet on my right wrist with my other Thin Loves. I didn’t feel the magic happen until I moved it to my left wrist with one Thin. They stack so perfectly!


----------



## Ilovetandco

Violet Bleu said:


> Thank you! I used to wear the Hardwear bracelet on my right wrist with my other Thin Loves. I didn’t feel the magic happen until I moved it to my left wrist with one Thin. They stack so perfectly!


Agree! The magic has happened lol


----------



## Grande Latte

Violet Bleu said:


> View attachment 3990429



Oh I love the combo. It’s got so much going on, but stays super chic. You must have worked hard to come up with such a fetching combo!!!![emoji813]️[emoji813]️[emoji813]️


----------



## sammytheMUA

Today’s stack!


----------



## Violet Bleu

Grande Latte said:


> Oh I love the combo. It’s got so much going on, but stays super chic. You must have worked hard to come up with such a fetching combo!!!![emoji813]️[emoji813]️[emoji813]️


Thank you @Grande Latte! Your compliments truly flatter me! It took lots of brainstorming to create this stack!  It has definitely become my signature, and I feel naked without my stack.


----------



## Kindness3

Violet Bleu said:


> Thank you @Grande Latte! Your compliments truly flatter me! It took lots of brainstorming to create this stack!  It has definitely become my signature, and I feel naked without my stack.


Well you have amazng taste love it


----------



## Kindness3

Violet Bleu said:


> View attachment 3990429


 love it


----------



## Kindness3

Add touch color to my loves ,thank you for letting me share


----------



## mrsdjx

Love your pink golds Kindness!


----------



## Violet Bleu

Kindness3 said:


> love it


Thank you so much @Kindness3!


----------



## Kindness3

mrsdjx said:


> Love your pink golds Kindness!


Tja


Violet Bleu said:


> Thank you so much @Kindness3!


Thank you so much your so sweet


----------



## Kindness3

I have questions is there such cartier junkie, .does anyone have this problem too .i seem too


----------



## SilverBen

Pretty much my daily stack now days. Combination of my absolute favorite pieces!


----------



## Morrison7552

I got a Cartier 1835 (diamond) necklace. I wanted something dainty and chic to pair with my other necklace, and I just love it.  thanks for letting me share [emoji847]


----------



## sammytheMUA

Enjoying lunch with my husband .


----------



## Gracilan

sammytheMUA said:


> Enjoying lunch with my husband .
> View attachment 3996555



  ...pretty


----------



## SilverBen

At dinner tonight


----------



## gordea3

ALMcR3ynolds said:


> At dinner tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3996825



Gorgeous jewelry, obviously— but I also love your shirt! I live there!


----------



## MahaM

sammytheMUA said:


> Enjoying lunch with my husband .
> View attachment 3996555


A lovely look !


----------



## Kindness3

Today I got this for my birthday so special from my mom. THANK you for letting me share love it


----------



## SilverBen

gordea3 said:


> Gorgeous jewelry, obviously— but I also love your shirt! I live there!



Thank you, and no way! I live in Savannah for now both hope to move there after graduation!


----------



## Cat2708

Kindness3 said:


> Today I got this for my birthday so special from my mom. THANK you for letting me share love it



Beautiful!
Congrats on the 3rd! Post more pictures, how far down on the arm (towards the elbow) does it hang.


----------



## Kindness3

Cat2708 said:


> Beautiful!
> Congrats on the 3rd! Post more pictures, how far down on the arm (towards the elbow) does it hang.


Thank You so much ,no problem hope this picture helps you out


----------



## googlewhack

Kindness3 said:


> Today I got this for my birthday so special from my mom. THANK you for letting me share love it



Gorgeous, Happy Birthday!


----------



## miznina

Kindness3 said:


> Thank You so much ,no problem hope this picture helps you out



Wow kindness 3!!!!! Would love to see all 5 stacked with your ecrou and JUC [emoji813]️[emoji4]


----------



## Sparkledolll

Today’s stack [emoji16]


----------



## lovieluvslux

Lovely stacks.  More please.  It will be a long time before my wish (RG JUC w/dia) will come true.


----------



## rainypop

Natalie j said:


> Today’s stack [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3999761



Lovely. Could you please tell me what size are your JUC and love cuff? Do both stack well or it overlap? I’m looking to get this combo but not sure about sizing. Thank you very much.


----------



## Sparkledolll

rainypop said:


> Lovely. Could you please tell me what size are your JUC and love cuff? Do both stack well or it overlap? I’m looking to get this combo but not sure about sizing. Thank you very much.



I’ve only had the Free Love for 3 days but so far they sit together really well and don’t go over each other. The cuff is size 18, Free Love is 17 and JUC is 16. The reason I got the Love cuff in size 18 is because I stack all my bracelets and wanted the cuff to be bigger.


----------



## Ilovetandco

Natalie j said:


> I’ve only had the Free Love for 3 days but so far they sit together really well and don’t go over each other. The cuff is size 18, Free Love is 17 and JUC is 16. The reason I got the Love cuff in size 18 is because I stack all my bracelets and wanted the cuff to be bigger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4000160


Omgggg... That is all lol


----------



## pixiesparkle

My current stack. Rarely get to wear my JUC these days though since having a baby a few months ago


----------



## SilverBen




----------



## StefaniJoy




----------



## shopgirl4cc

Since my YG went to rehab ( polish ) at Cartier boutique from huge damage at gym accidentally this week... 1 more WG joined instead. Excuse my ugly red bruise still on my hand since I bumped my hand so hard accidentally at gym this week... 
I usually don’t take off my YG LOVE bracelet from my right wrist, or never wear my LOVE bracelets with my H bracelets together. Anyway...I went out with this set for outing yesterday.. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Ilovetandco

ALMcR3ynolds said:


> View attachment 4004755


I love your ring


----------



## LuvhandbagsLV

shopgirl4cc said:


> View attachment 4005037
> 
> Since my YG went to rehab ( polish ) at Cartier boutique from huge damage at gym accidentally this week... 1 more WG joined instead. Excuse my ugly red bruise still on my hand since I bumped my hand so hard accidentally at gym this week...
> I usually don’t take off my YG LOVE bracelet from my right wrist, or never wear my LOVE bracelets with my H bracelets together. Anyway...I went out with this set for outing yesterday.. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Kindness3

shopgirl4cc said:


> View attachment 4005037
> 
> Since my YG went to rehab ( polish ) at Cartier boutique from huge damage at gym accidentally this week... 1 more WG joined instead. Excuse my ugly red bruise still on my hand since I bumped my hand so hard accidentally at gym this week...
> I usually don’t take off my YG LOVE bracelet from my right wrist, or never wear my LOVE bracelets with my H bracelets together. Anyway...I went out with this set for outing yesterday.. Thanks for letting me share.


Sorry to hear about your injury ,I'm glad you got yourself recovery love bracelet looks amazng on you, can' wait to see all three


----------



## Kindness3

My current cartier look ,only one problem which look to go with .


----------



## Chinese Warrior

I have posted about this lovely watch before..I just wanna add that I am still enamored by my two tone TF,  four years down the road. And I am patiently waiting for my gold medium Panthere...[emoji7]


----------



## StefaniJoy

Chinese Warrior said:


> View attachment 4005687
> 
> I have posted about this lovely watch before..I just wanna add that I am still enamored by my two tone TF,  four years down the road. And I am patiently waiting for my gold medium Panthere...[emoji7]



Hi! I love your picture...the watch, the YSL bag! Everything looks fabulous on you. Are we watch twins? [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## BostonBlockhead

Chinese Warrior said:


> View attachment 4005687
> 
> I have posted about this lovely watch before..I just wanna add that I am still enamored by my two tone TF,  four years down the road. And I am patiently waiting for my gold medium Panthere...[emoji7]



I'm not a huge watch person but I REALLY like this watch!!!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kindness3 said:


> Sorry to hear about your injury ,I'm glad you got yourself recovery love bracelet looks amazng on you, can' wait to see all three


Thank you sweetie @Kindness3 Yes I cant wait for my YG back from rehab soon!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

StefaniJoy said:


> Hi! I love your picture...the watch, the YSL bag! Everything looks fabulous on you. Are we watch twins? [emoji7][emoji7]



Thank you for your kind words! Oh yes, we are definitely watch twins!! I don’t see the
Medium very often in real life, most women in my area wear the small. So it thrills me to see that you have picked the Medium too.)


----------



## Chinese Warrior

BostonBlockhead said:


> I'm not a huge watch person but I REALLY like this watch!!!!



Thank You BostonBlockhead!! Can’t recommend this two tone beauty enough!!!


----------



## notsogirly




----------



## Angielee

Stack for the snow day


----------



## rainypop

notsogirly said:


> View attachment 4008943



Very cute. What are those round beads bracelet?


----------



## notsogirly

It is from Chow Tai Fook in Hong Kong. Tri color bracelets


----------



## MahaM

Cartier at work...


----------



## js2367

Super cute!


Angielee said:


> View attachment 4009141
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stack for the snow day


----------



## js2367

What is your leather double tour bracelet? Looks great with your WG


----------



## js2367

What is your leather double tour bracelet? Looks great with your WG


----------



## Angielee

js2367 said:


> Super cute!


Thanks!


----------



## googlewhack

Angielee said:


> View attachment 4009141
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stack for the snow day


Love this!


----------



## Angielee

googlewhack said:


> Love this!


Thanks a lot!


----------



## BostonBlockhead

Kindness3 said:


> Thank You so much ,no problem hope this picture helps you out



Gorgeous & Happy Birthday!!!   Your bracelets are all so shiny that I can't even tell which one is the new one!!!


----------



## Kindness3

shopgirl4cc said:


> Thank you sweetie @Kindness3 Yes I cant wait for my YG back from rehab soon!


Love to see them love three special two same color one in the middle look so cool I think


----------



## Kindness3

BostonBlockhead said:


> Gorgeous & Happy Birthday!!!   Your bracelets are all so shiny that I can't even tell which one is the new one!!!


Thank you so much ,I know I find now on my left wrist is less wear on them.you are so very nice


----------



## Kindness3

Angielee said:


> View attachment 4009141
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stack for the snow day


Wow  looking


----------



## MahaM

js2367 said:


> What is your leather double tour bracelet? Looks great with your WG


Thanks...
The Bracelet is from Lancel.


----------



## Angielee

Kindness3 said:


> Wow  looking


Thanks


----------



## Chivis

pixiesparkle said:


> My current stack. Rarely get to wear my JUC these days though since having a baby a few months ago
> View attachment 4000647



Gorg! May i ask why you dont wear your JUC with a baby? Is it dangerous?


----------



## spoiledjojoy




----------



## jpezmom

spoiledjojoy said:


> View attachment 4013321


 Beautiful! Every item is classic and looks great!


----------



## ms_sivalley

Chilling at Blue Bottle!


----------



## Shine_bright




----------



## Kindness3

ms_sivalley said:


> View attachment 4013946
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chilling at Blue Bottle!


Lovely looking


----------



## Kindness3

Shine_bright said:


> View attachment 4013965


Love the bracelt too and lve too


----------



## ms_sivalley

Kindness3 said:


> Lovely looking


Thank you!


----------



## Kindness3

ms_sivalley said:


> Thank you!


Lbe the contrast between the two or you plannig add down the line


----------



## ms_sivalley

Kindness3 said:


> Lbe the contrast between the two or you plannig add down the line


May be a thin YG in the distant future lol


----------



## Kindness3

ms_sivalley said:


> May be a thin YG in the distant future lol


Look really nice too


----------



## L etoile

Shine_bright said:


> View attachment 4013965



I love your pave bracelet! I've never seen one like that; is it Cartier?


----------



## js2367

ms_sivalley said:


> View attachment 4013946
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chilling at Blue Bottle!


Love your stack... how do you like your white gold piece? Thinking of adding that to my collection next. TIA!


----------



## deerincashmere

Bought myself a small present for nailing it at work lately!





My next purchase will be a second small love!! But I have two love rings already so I wanted to mix things up a little bit. 

I tried on a classic and a second thin. It’s too much for me but I thought I’d share!


----------



## js2367

deerincashmere said:


> Bought myself a small present for nailing it at work lately!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My next purchase will be a second small love!! But I have two love rings already so I wanted to mix things up a little bit.
> 
> I tried on a classic and a second thin. It’s too much for me but I thought I’d share!


Cute! A full sized love would look stunning on you


----------



## deerincashmere

I loved the classic love stacked with my small!!! I would totally get that one but I really can’t get over the fact that you’re not supposed to take it on and off regularly. I tried on the cuff and I don’t really like the opening, I love the beauty of a full bangle. Maybe someday they’ll release a classic with the small’s locking mechanism... a girl can dream!


----------



## byotch123

Making beef Wellington hahaha. Sorry for the quality this was a screenshot from a friend’s video


----------



## js2367

Dibakar said:


> My cartier addiction feeding off of my new addiction to the ginger lime diet coke


your pave WG love is TDF!!


----------



## js2367

byotch123 said:


> Making beef Wellington hahaha. Sorry for the quality this was a screenshot from a friend’s video
> 
> View attachment 4015429


love this look!


----------



## ms_sivalley

js2367 said:


> Love your stack... how do you like your white gold piece? Thinking of adding that to my collection next. TIA!


The white gold was my first love bracelet.  I love how easy and chic it goes with any outfit.  WG is very modern whereas YG and RG are more lux imo.  Cheers!


----------



## SilverBen

Just got my new love! Yellow gold with diamonds [emoji184]


----------



## googlewhack

ALMcR3ynolds said:


> Just got my new love! Yellow gold with diamonds [emoji184]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4015780



Gorgeous- Congratulations!


----------



## SilverBen

googlewhack said:


> Gorgeous- Congratulations!



Thank you! I am so happy to finally have picked it up!


----------



## Miss CC

Gorgeous stacks everyone!!  

My stack for today [emoji4]


----------



## marwaaa

today's simple stack


----------



## A Yah Suh

View attachment 3952497

	

		
			
		

		
	
 #Love my love bracelet yellow gold, 4 diamonds


----------



## jpezmom

Looks great with your Rolex and ring!  Perfect match.  Cute photos - thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sparkledolll

Trying something different today [emoji16]


----------



## Chivis

A Yah Suh said:


> View attachment 3952497
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #Love my love bracelet yellow gold, 4 diamonds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4020046



Glad i am not the only one that likes the oyster bracelet with the smooth bazel. I tend to see the jubelee and fluted bazel a lot more


----------



## Pgirl2016

ALMcR3ynolds said:


> Pretty much my daily stack now days. Combination of my absolute favorite pieces!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3993244



Is your JUC rose gold or yellow gold?


----------



## SilverBen

Pgirl2016 said:


> Is your JUC rose gold or yellow gold?



Rose!


----------



## Lec8504

My daily look as I run around furniture shopping for our new place.


----------



## Pgirl2016

ALMcR3ynolds said:


> Rose!



Wow it really pops in the JUC with  diamond tip. Why did you pick rose gold over yellow gold as your VCA is with YG?


----------



## Pgirl2016

Miss CC said:


> Gorgeous stacks everyone!!
> 
> My stack for today [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 4018631



Is this JUC with diamond tip - YG or RG? Thanks


----------



## Dorf

My Santos helt today:


----------



## Leo the Lion

Love my Cartier pieces ♥
YouTube: Leo Lion LV


----------



## Leo the Lion

One more ♥


----------



## Tonimichelle

Dorf said:


> My Santos helt today:
> View attachment 4025917


Oh love this!


----------



## Miss CC

Pgirl2016 said:


> Is this JUC with diamond tip - YG or RG? Thanks



Hi it’s YG.


----------



## Miss CC

I don’t think I’ve posted this here yet. VCA + Cartier [emoji173]️


----------



## Cogmarks

Leo the Lion said:


> Love my Cartier pieces [emoji813]
> YouTube: Leo Lion LV



I love your Cartier pieces. [emoji173]️


----------



## Dorf

At work today..


----------



## iriedame

Dorf said:


> At work today..
> View attachment 4028289


----------



## Pgirl2016

Miss CC said:


> I don’t think I’ve posted this here yet. VCA + Cartier [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 4027557



Is this YG JUC and rose gold VCA??


----------



## Miss CC

Pgirl2016 said:


> Is this YG JUC and rose gold VCA??



Both YG.


----------



## Elegantlytwist

LOVE and Hermes


----------



## Morrison7552

[emoji847][emoji847][emoji847]


----------



## Kindness3

Morrison7552 said:


> View attachment 4029747
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji847][emoji847][emoji847]


Great photo oh lve it


----------



## Kindness3

Love your bracelet with your love great look


----------



## Kindness3

My Sunday look


----------



## Morrison7552

Kindness3 said:


> My Sunday look



I love the 3 golds [emoji847][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Kindness3

Morrison7552 said:


> I love the 3 golds [emoji847][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


Thank you so much, me too


----------



## SilverBen




----------



## XCCX

With my new Bvlgari bracelet


----------



## miznina

Blue stack [emoji4]


----------



## iriedame

Sharing space with my fave candle


----------



## BostonBlockhead

Saturday AM coffee and country music....


----------



## goldengirl123

miznina said:


> Blue stack [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4034139
> View attachment 4034140




I love this stack! May I ask, where the evil eye is from?


----------



## Kindness3

BostonBlockhead said:


> View attachment 4035433
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saturday AM coffee and country music....


Best of two worlds love your loves and coffee yummy


----------



## SilverBen

I have a very special action shot to share! I’ve just added a new addition to my fur babies and was taking photos and had one with a perfect shot of my new baby Louis as well as my current Cartier stack!


----------



## Violet Bleu

ALMcR3ynolds said:


> I have a very special action shot to share! I’ve just added a new addition to my fur babies and was taking photos and had one with a perfect shot of my new baby Louis as well as my current Cartier stack!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4035975


Such a cute puppy!


----------



## Orchidlady

❤️


----------



## Kindness3

ALMcR3ynolds said:


> I have a very special action shot to share! I’ve just added a new addition to my fur babies and was taking photos and had one with a perfect shot of my new baby Louis as well as my current Cartier stack!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4035975


Absolutely cuties doggie .love you cartier look too


----------



## Kindness3

Orchidlady said:


> ❤️


Very classy look .


----------



## Kindness3

Something about flowers and Lve  together


----------



## iriedame

New addition


----------



## Orchidlady

Kindness3 said:


> Very classy look .


Thank you Kindness3


----------



## BostonBlockhead

Kindness3 said:


> Something about flowers and Lve  together



Trinity envy!


----------



## Kindness3

iriedame said:


> New addition


Lovey lve your new one wow congradulation on your new love


----------



## Rami00

Love and juc in action!


----------



## Zucnarf

Orchidlady said:


> [emoji173]️



This is amazing combo and stack..
Love it!


----------



## Kindness3

Rami00 said:


> Love and juc in action!


Lovey picture


----------



## BirkinLover77

Rami00 said:


> Love and juc in action!


Beautiful! Have an amazing day


----------



## miznina

Rami00 said:


> Love and juc in action!



Just gorgeous!


----------



## Leo the Lion

Love stack ♥


----------



## Leo the Lion

One more with yellow gold only 
YouTube: Leo Lion LV


----------



## Myke518

Today’s stack! Too much?


----------



## L etoile

Myke518 said:


> Today’s stack! Too much?



Love it! Where is your diamond bangle from? It stacks well with the love.


----------



## StefaniJoy

Myke518 said:


> Today’s stack! Too much?



Not too much! Looks FABULOUS [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Myke518

L etoile said:


> Love it! Where is your diamond bangle from? It stacks well with the love.





StefaniJoy said:


> Not too much! Looks FABULOUS [emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Thanks! Some days you just keep piling it on haha 

The bangle is from brluxuryconsulting(that’s the IG account anyway) by Briony Raymond, it sits perfectly stacked against the love with no overlap. I really love it.


----------



## TazHawk

hasana said:


> View attachment 3954267
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just another Friday at the lab


Where did you get the DBTY bracelet/ ring? I love it!


----------



## Tara one

Orchidlady said:


> [emoji173]️



This is my dream stack! So gorgeous!!!


----------



## bhurry

My cartier juste un clou ring


----------



## Luv n bags

bhurry said:


> My cartier juste un clou ring



Love! This is on my wishlist.


----------



## hasana

TazHawk said:


> Where did you get the DBTY bracelet/ ring? I love it!



It's by Jacquie Aiche


----------



## Cat2708

Starting the day off admiring these beauties!


----------



## marwaaa

Cat2708 said:


> Starting the day off admiring these beauties!



Love your stack!! [emoji7]


----------



## Zucnarf

Myke518 said:


> Today’s stack! Too much?



Gorgeus!!!!


----------



## Myke518

Zucnarf said:


> Gorgeus!!!!



Thank you


----------



## Cat2708

Myke518 said:


> Today’s stack! Too much?




Not too much at all ! So pretty!
If you don’t mind me asking 
What size is your love and JUC? 
Does the VA get scratched since mother of pearl is softer?


----------



## Myke518

Cat2708 said:


> Not too much at all ! So pretty!
> If you don’t mind me asking
> What size is your love and JUC?
> Does the VA get scratched since mother of pearl is softer?



My love is an 18 and the JUC is a 17- I like things to sit flush and not overlap. 

I don’t often stack the VCA with the bangles Bc of paranoia of the reason you mentioned but when I do, it seems to hold up ok. But I think it requires a little more awareness than gold/diamonds.


----------



## KSweet101

Error - can’t figure out how to delete sorry!


----------



## SilverBen




----------



## Chinese Warrior

So, I spent a long weekend in Hong Kong this week and stepped into some second hand watch shops. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





This watch is more than 10 years and going for 1/3 of the new Panthere price. I must admit I was tempted but still decided to be cautious. I have never purchased watches on the resale market before. She is glorious, don’t you think?


----------



## Mcandy

Chinese Warrior said:


> So, I spent a long weekend in Hong Kong this week and stepped into some second hand watch shops.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4047416
> View attachment 4047417
> 
> 
> This watch is more than 10 years and going for 1/3 of the new Panthere price. I must admit I was tempted but still decided to be cautious. I have never purchased watches on the resale market before. She is glorious, don’t you think?




that's so pretty! I wouldn't mind second hand watches! I bought my Gucci watch from Kijiji for 200 and I was just happy to save some money and it is authentic.


----------



## AnnC

Myke518 said:


> Today’s stack! Too much?


What a beautiful stack. Can I ask how many carats is your diamond bangle?


----------



## Myke518

AnnC said:


> What a beautiful stack. Can I ask how many carats is your diamond bangle?



I actually don’t know off the top of my head I’ll have to check. It’s only in the top half of the bangle


----------



## XCCX

Cartier of the day


----------



## Zucnarf




----------



## Orchidlady

Going to brunch with the girls today ❤️


----------



## ms_sivalley

Weekend mode!


----------



## Pgirl2016

Orchidlady said:


> Going to brunch with the girls today [emoji173]️



May i ask how many carat this Victoria tiffany tennis bracelet is? 3.09 or 4.49? It’s stunninggggggg


----------



## Orchidlady

Pgirl2016 said:


> May i ask how many carat this Victoria tiffany tennis bracelet is? 3.09 or 4.49? It’s stunninggggggg



Thank you! It’s the 3.08 ☺️


----------



## iriedame

Sunday Morning


----------



## Kindness3

cold day out but,I have my lves to warm.me up,with ecrou bracelet. Thank u for letting me.share


----------



## Kindness3

I'm thinking of adding something else down the line .


----------



## Kindness3

or this one can' decide ,tough choice have to say ,but I do have half year to decided too


----------



## KSweet101

Off work today enjoying a lazy Tuesday!


----------



## Violet Bleu

KSweet101 said:


> View attachment 4054342
> 
> 
> Off work today enjoying a lazy Tuesday!


This is such a cute combo! I am really loving wearing a watch with my Thin Love too! It’s a very clean look!


----------



## KSweet101

Violet Bleu said:


> This is such a cute combo! I am really loving wearing a watch with my Thin Love too! It’s a very clean look!


Thank you! Yes I'm still super happy with the small love  I think it's a nice delicate piece that is easy to switch looks around with.


----------



## J.A.N.

Cartier de Pasha [emoji7]


----------



## Elegantlytwist

Kindness3 said:


> or this one can' decide ,tough choice have to say ,but I do have half year to decided too


I love love love the multi colour stone but too bad they don’t make it in size 15!!! I’ll be so excited for you if you get it!


----------



## Elegantlytwist

Stacking the Love today with a Roman bangle


----------



## Kindness3

Elegantlytwist said:


> I love love love the multi colour stone but too bad they don’t make it in size 15!!! I’ll be so excited for you if you get it!


Thank you so very much


----------



## BostonBlockhead

Kindness3 said:


> or this one can' decide ,tough choice have to say ,but I do have half year to decided too



WG multistone for sure!!  But I'm not a fan of Ecrou so that was an easy one for me.


----------



## Dorf

My wallet, key-holder and Santos dumont pen today


----------



## BostonBlockhead

Reunited with my lady love and it feels so good!!!


----------



## Kindness3

BostonBlockhead said:


> View attachment 4058699
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reunited with my lady love and it feels so good!!!


congradulation looking good I'm so happy your love is back home


----------



## bhurry

Tried this on at Cartier, pink amulette, what do you guys think about this bracelet?


----------



## Luv n bags

bhurry said:


> Tried this on at Cartier, pink amulette, what do you guys think about this bracelet?



Meh.  It’s neither here nor there.  Not a wow piece.  IMO


----------



## KSweet101

bhurry said:


> Tried this on at Cartier, pink amulette, what do you guys think about this bracelet?



I love it with the pink stone in your love bracelet   pink sapphire?


----------



## Sterre

Not for me


----------



## Chivis

Love it in necklace form, bracelet not that much


----------



## BostonBlockhead

Not a fan of that collection.   All I see is Pac Man.


----------



## trendy_maui_mom

My first Cartier small Love bracelet in rose gold! Thanks for letting me share


----------



## iriedame

beautiful...I also just got the small in RG 


trendy_maui_mom said:


> View attachment 4063897
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first Cartier small Love bracelet in rose gold! Thanks for letting me share


----------



## Leo the Lion

My new anniversary band in pink gold from hubby ♥
I'm in love!


----------



## Chivis

I watched your video! Your husband is so sweet


----------



## ccj1990

My stack today [emoji177]


----------



## marwaaa

ccj1990 said:


> My stack today [emoji177]
> 
> View attachment 4064330



[emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## purses&perfumes

bhurry said:


> Tried this on at Cartier, pink amulette, what do you guys think about this bracelet?


I have that exact bracelet and I wear it with my LOVE cuff.  I personally am not a fan of stacks of thicker bracelets.....just my preference... so for me this is a perfect pairing with my cuff.  I love the contrast of delicate vs. thicker bracelet.   
How do YOU feel about it?


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Deleted the post..


----------



## BostonBlockhead




----------



## Kindness3

BostonBlockhead said:


> View attachment 4070566


Lovely look love it so sweet


----------



## Kindness3

ccj1990 said:


> My stack today [emoji177]
> 
> View attachment 4064330


amazing looks love your collection very nice wow


----------



## XCCX

Orchidlady said:


> ❤️



I absolutely love your stack!

I currently own 1 love bracelet and will pick up my first juc bracelet next week..

I was wondering how do they fit together? Do they overlap? Are they comfortable together?

I ordered my juc in 17 (my love is 18) which are supposedly equivalent to each other..


----------



## megs0927

Two of my favorite things. My Peloton and Cartier!


----------



## bhurry

purses&perfumes said:


> I have that exact bracelet and I wear it with my LOVE cuff.  I personally am not a fan of stacks of thicker bracelets.....just my preference... so for me this is a perfect pairing with my cuff.  I love the contrast of delicate vs. thicker bracelet.
> How do YOU feel about it?


I like it alot.  I think it pairs well with my cuff also


----------



## mimi89




----------



## dcheang

My hairstylist was taking a picture of my hair but look at what matches my hair [emoji23]


----------



## Luv n bags

dcheang said:


> My hairstylist was taking a picture of my hair but look at what matches my hair [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4075698



Wow! Your hair is gorgeous!!


----------



## dcheang

tigertrixie said:


> Wow! Your hair is gorgeous!!


Thank you!


----------



## SilverBen




----------



## Chivis

ALMcR3ynolds said:


> View attachment 4075887


The prettiest i have seen [emoji7]


----------



## mimi89

New trinity


----------



## Cat2708

mimi89 said:


> View attachment 4077874
> 
> 
> New trinity



Nice pieces !
What size is your love? Does it cross over the ball hardware?


----------



## lovieluvslux

ALMcR3ynolds said:


> View attachment 4075887



I love this stack.  JUC w/ diamonds - all the way up!


----------



## goldengirl123

Today’s stack. My YG JUC with my tank watch (gifted to me from my mom - she received it when I was born in the late 1970’s). On my right hand is my plain YG LOVE.


----------



## mimi89

Cat2708 said:


> Nice pieces !
> What size is your love? Does it cross over the ball hardware?



Thank you [emoji4]

My love is size 18 and the ball is medium.

I got the T hardware as a stacking piece between my love and JUC because my JUC will actually cross over my love and causes a deep scratch already. Would really love to have gotten a size 17 RG love (I know - first world problem) [emoji51]when I tried it on in summer the 17 was super snug fit but now we’re in winter in Australia it seems my wrist has shrunk.

So far it has been good and because it’s a ball shape it has been a great additional piece in between bracelets.


----------



## UpUpnAway

goldengirl123 said:


> Today’s stack. My YG JUC with my tank watch (gifted to me from my mom - she received it when I was born in the late 1970’s). On my right hand is my plain YG LOVE.




What a beautiful stack! And what a beautiful and meaningful gift from your mother. I hope I can pass along my pieces to my daughters in the same way.


----------



## evietiger

Loving the thin pave!


----------



## Chanelandco

A very tiny Cartier contribution


----------



## Mgallows

Chinese Warrior said:


> So, I spent a long weekend in Hong Kong this week and stepped into some second hand watch shops.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4047416
> View attachment 4047417
> 
> 
> This watch is more than 10 years and going for 1/3 of the new Panthere price. I must admit I was tempted but still decided to be cautious. I have never purchased watches on the resale market before. She is glorious, don’t you think?



It’s stunning! Is there no way to authenticate it? 1/3 of the price seems so worth it!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Just bought the WG thin 10 diamond Love bracelet. You can't tell in the photo but the diamonds are really tiny, lol


----------



## Kaseygisele

Every day stack...I prefer the chunky/stylish look for sure!!


----------



## kate2828

Today’s stack.


----------



## Zucnarf

Addicted to bags said:


> Just bought the WG thin 10 diamond Love bracelet. You can't tell in the photo but the diamonds are really tiny, lol
> 
> View attachment 4081012



A m a z i n g


----------



## faintlymacabre

kate2828 said:


> Today’s stack.
> 
> View attachment 4082012



How do you like stacking your Love with the Charniere?  I've been considering adding a solid, thin one to my collection but wasn't sure if the hinge part would look too "thick" next to the flat profile of the Love.


----------



## kate2828

faintlymacabre said:


> How do you like stacking your Love with the Charniere?  I've been considering adding a solid, thin one to my collection but wasn't sure if the hinge part would look too "thick" next to the flat profile of the Love.



Love the hinged bracelets. Just make sure you stack the love below the Hermes one. The hinged bracelet releases with a button on top. If you put the love on top of the release it will open the bracelet! I think the love can pair very well with really any of the Hermes bracelets. I’ve stacked with my cdcs, clic clacs, hapis and double tours as well!


----------



## Mintycopter

When I wore my love bracelet alone on my left wrist... now it’s moved to the right wrist...


----------



## faintlymacabre

kate2828 said:


> Love the hinged bracelets. Just make sure you stack the love below the Hermes one. The hinged bracelet releases with a button on top. If you put the love on top of the release it will open the bracelet! I think the love can pair very well with really any of the Hermes bracelets. I’ve stacked with my cdcs, clic clacs, hapis and double tours as well!



This is good to know.  Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Violet Bleu




----------



## innerpeace85

Violet Bleu said:


> View attachment 4083124


Love your stack!! What size is your love bracelet please? I want to stack white and yellow gold Love bracelets and I am pretty sure I would be size 15. Dont know if I should go for the "classic" or "small" style. TIA!


----------



## Violet Bleu

padmaraman_1985 said:


> Love your stack!! What size is your love bracelet please? I want to stack white and yellow gold Love bracelets and I am pretty sure I would be size 15. Dont know if I should go for the "classic" or "small" style. TIA!


Thank you! My Thin Loves are a size 15. Also, this combo is all RG/WG except for the B Zero bracelet. My YG Thin Love is on the other hand. Personally, I love the hinge mechanism of the Thins and the low key factor that allows me to stack carefree without feeling over the top.


----------



## Shine_bright

Today’s stack with my scruffed up love


----------



## L etoile

Shine_bright said:


> View attachment 4085532
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today’s stack with my scruffed up love



Love your pave bracelets! Where are they from?


----------



## ms_sivalley




----------



## Cat2708

ms_sivalley said:


> View attachment 4087274




Love your mixed metals
Are they both the same size? Looks like the yellow is smaller abit.


----------



## Shine_bright

L etoile said:


> Love your pave bracelets! Where are they from?



Thank you so much! They’re from a local jewelry store


----------



## Leo the Lion

Hubby's birthday dinner stack


----------



## Dorf

My Santos Rivets dekor pen, and Must de Cartier Pocket agenda and key holder.


----------



## goldengirl123

Today’s Cartier!


----------



## BostonBlockhead

Added the YG wedding band to my collection.  Stacked with the YG Hearts of Pandora band.


----------



## Dorf




----------



## Mgallows

evietiger said:


> View attachment 4079662
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loving the thin pave!



Stunning!!


----------



## Morrison7552

my friend took this picture of me and posted it on his Snapchat story; I took a screenshot so I could share


----------



## ani108

Stacked and ready to go


----------



## Pocahontas159

My stack for today. LOVE ❤️ LOVE ❤️ LOVE Cartier


----------



## susanq

My newest edition is this thin love. I wear a diamond headed juc ring on the same hand. I think it’s the perfect combo for me right now! All rose gold.


----------



## Dorf




----------



## Addicted to bags

Dorf said:


> View attachment 4103781


I love quality, beautiful to behold pens. My problem is hanging onto them and keeping them. They always seem to disappear after a bit.

Your Cartier is gorgeous!


----------



## Dorf

Addicted to bags said:


> I love quality, beautiful to behold pens. My problem is hanging onto them and keeping them. They always seem to disappear after a bit.
> 
> Your Cartier is gorgeous!





Addicted to bags said:


> I love quality, beautiful to behold pens. My problem is hanging onto them and keeping them. They always seem to disappear after a bit.
> 
> Your Cartier is gorgeous!


Really? You have to take care of them!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Dorf said:


> Really? You have to take care of them!


I do but they disappear after awhile. I think my husband “borrows” them and then he loses them!


----------



## Dorf

Addicted to bags said:


> I do but they disappear after awhile. I think my husband “borrows” them and then he loses them!


Ha ha!


----------



## celestee01

My first love: pink gold w/ a pink sapphire cuff. Now I’m wanting a thin white gold diamond one to pair with it. Ahh!!!!


----------



## bunnyNwife

Breakfast time with my favourite Cs => Cartier, Chopard & Coffee! Ah... Missing Chanel in this photo l!


----------



## Morrison7552

At Disney today


----------



## lunehai

celestee01 said:


> My first love: pink gold w/ a pink sapphire cuff. Now I’m wanting a thin white gold diamond one to pair with it. Ahh!!!!


Swooning over how your love pairs with the other bracelet, so elegant! Mind if I ask where the other one is from?


----------



## ms_sivalley

Cartier x Tiffany x Mikimoto


----------



## iriedame

Me & my Loves along with my fave Diptyque product


----------



## **Chanel**

Cartier Love is always on my wrist 24/7 .


----------



## Louish

celestee01 said:


> My first love: pink gold w/ a pink sapphire cuff. Now I’m wanting a thin white gold diamond one to pair with it. Ahh!!!!



I'd also love to know where you bought your other bracelet from! It's lovely


----------



## SilverBen

10 diamond Love and diamond JUC in action with my pup


----------



## GoldFish8

Decisions desicions ....


----------



## GoldFish8

GoldFish8 said:


> Decisions desicions ....


Or just keep the two diamond ones and add a JUC diamonds ??


----------



## Violet Bleu

GoldFish8 said:


> Or just keep the two diamond ones and add a JUC diamonds ??


Add a JUC. It will break up the stack so nicely.


----------



## GoldFish8

Violet Bleu said:


> Add a JUC. It will break up the stack so nicely.


That’s what I’m thinking! I think it needs something to break it up a little. Feels too uniform for me.


----------



## diva lee

GoldFish8 said:


> Or just keep the two diamond ones and add a JUC diamonds ??



I prefer the look of two bracelets on you as well. I agree that the JUC with diamonds would be a fantastic addition and would look a little more interesting and less uniform. Let us know what you decide!


----------



## GoldFish8

I will! Will know for sure in a week when I go to the store to try it on. I am Thinking a yellow gold with diamonds. I go back and forth between the yellow and rose, but think the yellow would be nice to complete the trifecta! I totally Love the look of 3+ loves on other people, but just not sure of it for myself. Plus I dont think i can Sleep with more than 2! Maybe a thin gold one that can be removed easily...




diva lee said:


> I prefer the look of two bracelets on you as well. I agree that the JUC with diamonds would be a fantastic addition and would look a little more interesting and less uniform. Let us know what you decide!


----------



## celestee01

lunehai said:


> Swooning over how your love pairs with the other bracelet, so elegant! Mind if I ask where the other one is from?



It’s fashion jewelry I got from Charming Charlie’s but it definitely makes me want a thin rose gold tennis bracelet


----------



## lunehai

celestee01 said:


> It’s fashion jewelry I got from Charming Charlie’s but it definitely makes me want a thin rose gold tennis bracelet



Yes! The two styles together look so pretty together! Plus the thin WG diamond love you mentioned in your original post.. such a dreamy stack


----------



## Bostonjetset

Picked up the Trinity ring today to celebrate one year since I quit smoking (the money I saved actually paid for the ring!). Worn with the Trinity cord bracelet.


----------



## lunehai

Bostonjetset said:


> Picked up the Trinity ring today to celebrate one year since I quit smoking (the money I saved actually paid for the ring!). Worn with the Trinity cord bracelet.
> View attachment 4129139



Congratulations on both your new trinity ring, and 1st year smoke free! I think the ring looks much more beautiful on your fingers than the cigarettes ever could 
The trinity suits your hand very well!


----------



## Bostonjetset

lunehai said:


> Congratulations on both your new trinity ring, and 1st year smoke free! I think the ring looks much more beautiful on your fingers than the cigarettes ever could
> The trinity suits your hand very well!



Why thank you lunehai! Xoxo


----------



## BostonBlockhead

Bostonjetset said:


> Picked up the Trinity ring today to celebrate one year since I quit smoking (the money I saved actually paid for the ring!). Worn with the Trinity cord bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 4129138
> 
> View attachment 4129139



and what an amazing way to spend that money instead!!!!  Congrats on both quitting and your new Cartier!


----------



## Bostonjetset

BostonBlockhead said:


> and what an amazing way to spend that money instead!!!!  Congrats on both quitting and your new Cartier!


Thank you dear!!  And I do believe [based on our screen names] that we must shop in the same boutique!  I can't wait to see the remodeled one in September!


----------



## babyloove

New to me, like new, BB with diamonds


----------



## marwaaa

babyloove said:


> New to me, like new, BB with diamonds



It’s beautiful, congrats!


----------



## Julezah

Congratulations!! What an accomplishment, and what a meaningful way to save and purchase the ring. 

Do you have the xs small ring? I’m hoping to get to a boutique this weekend to try it on. The size looks great on you!



Bostonjetset said:


> Picked up the Trinity ring today to celebrate one year since I quit smoking (the money I saved actually paid for the ring!). Worn with the Trinity cord bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 4129138
> 
> View attachment 4129139





Bostonjetset said:


> Picked up the Trinity ring today to celebrate one year since I quit smoking (the money I saved actually paid for the ring!). Worn with the Trinity cord bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 4129138
> 
> View attachment 4129139


----------



## BostonBlockhead

Bostonjetset said:


> Thank you dear!!  And I do believe [based on our screen names] that we must shop in the same boutique!  I can't wait to see the remodeled one in September!



Yes!!!  I'm told it's going to be amazing!


----------



## Bostonjetset

babyloove said:


> New to me, like new, BB with diamonds


So pretty!!!



Julezah said:


> Congratulations!! What an accomplishment, and what a meaningful way to save and purchase the ring.
> 
> Do you have the xs small ring? I’m hoping to get to a boutique this weekend to try it on. The size looks great on you!



Thanks!! Xoxo. 
This is the small size one [$1,140 USD] which is slightly thinner than the classic. The XS version [$800 USD] is cute but VERY thin. The rings are about half the thickness of the small version. It would look nice on a lady’s hand perhaps but not on my giant bear paws HAHA.


----------



## Julezah

It’s interesting how different sizes look on different hands! Love the look. Thanks for the response. 



Bostonjetset said:


> So pretty!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!! Xoxo.
> This is the small size one [$1,140 USD] which is slightly thinner than the classic. The XS version [$800 USD] is cute but VERY thin. The rings are about half the thickness of the small version. It would look nice on a lady’s hand perhaps but not on my giant bear paws HAHA.


----------



## Kindness3

Decided to stack on love on my right wrist second loves on the left loving my new look love summertime


----------



## Missheo

GoldFish8 said:


> Or just keep the two diamond ones and add a JUC diamonds ??



Add a JUC w diamonds! 3 regular sized loves kinda looks too blocky for my taste. If you want to add a 3rd I say get a thin one. Orrrr add both! Please see below lol


----------



## Missheo

Just added a diamond pave small love to my stack and I love it!!!


----------



## iriedame

Missheo said:


> View attachment 4137458
> 
> 
> Just added a diamond pave small love to my stack and I love it!!!


What a stunning hand you have...love love love...you nailed it!


----------



## cartier_love

WOW! Stunning! I say it looks perfect on you.


----------



## cartier_love

Missheo said:


> View attachment 4137458
> 
> 
> Just added a diamond pave small love to my stack and I love it!!!



WOW! Stunning! I think it looks perfect on you.


----------



## BostonBlockhead

Missheo said:


> View attachment 4137458
> 
> 
> Just added a diamond pave small love to my stack and I love it!!!



Your Loves don't look scratched at all!


----------



## Makenna

Missheo said:


> View attachment 4137458
> 
> 
> Just added a diamond pave small love to my stack and I love it!!!


OMG, your stack is TDF!!


----------



## GoldFish8

Missheo said:


> View attachment 4137458
> 
> 
> Just added a diamond pave small love to my stack and I love it!!!


Omg!!! Your stack is amazing! Also I think we may be twins! (Minus the pave lol) My stack is exactly like yours except instead of yellow gold I am doing rose gold! Love it!!


----------



## ChaneLisette

Action pic with my new kitty. ❤️


----------



## BirkinLover77

Missheo said:


> View attachment 4137458
> 
> 
> Just added a diamond pave small love to my stack and I love it!!!


Beautiful love combo!! Congratulations to your new addition of love!!


----------



## Zucnarf

Missheo said:


> View attachment 4137458
> 
> 
> Just added a diamond pave small love to my stack and I love it!!!



Amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BostonBlockhead




----------



## goldengirl123

BostonBlockhead said:


> View attachment 4140825
> View attachment 4140826



I love the mix of the metals. It looks beautiful!


----------



## BostonBlockhead

goldengirl123 said:


> I love the mix of the metals. It looks beautiful!



Thanks!  It's taken me quite some time to get used to mixing metals!!!!


----------



## BostonBlockhead

Love it with my two diamond bands


----------



## Arvuitton

When the light hits your Cartier just right ⭐️


----------



## cartier_love

Arvuitton said:


> When the light hits your Cartier just right ⭐️


Beautiful!


----------



## crazyshopper7




----------



## crazyshopper7

My first Cartier !!


----------



## midniteluna

Trying to capture my beautiful YG Love bracelet & Trinity ring ❤️


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Stopped by Cartier yesterday to plot and plan my next purchase to pair with my JUC. The thin love pave is definitely the winter. Now to decide which to add first, rose gold or white gold!


----------



## Sparkledolll

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Stopped by Cartier yesterday to plot and plan my next purchase to pair with my JUC. The thin love pave is definitely the winter. Now to decide which to add first, rose gold or white gold!
> 
> View attachment 4147645
> 
> 
> View attachment 4147647



I’m in the same dilemma! I am leaning towards the RG.. both look beautiful on you [emoji3]


----------



## Luv n bags

crazyshopper7 said:


> View attachment 4145790



What is your diamond bracelet? I love it he dainty look of it


----------



## Luv n bags

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Stopped by Cartier yesterday to plot and plan my next purchase to pair with my JUC. The thin love pave is definitely the winter. Now to decide which to add first, rose gold or white gold!
> 
> View attachment 4147645
> 
> 
> View attachment 4147647



Rose Gold!


----------



## BostonBlockhead

I think this is my favorite thread ever.....


----------



## BostonBlockhead

Casual summer Pura Vida stack...


----------



## Cat2708

BostonBlockhead said:


> View attachment 4147998
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Casual summer Pura Vida stack...



Do you still wear your second?


----------



## BostonBlockhead

Cat2708 said:


> Do you still wear your second?



Admittedly, not often.  Majority of the time I wear the one.  Wish I paired with a JUC or something easier to put on and off.


----------



## miznina

BostonBlockhead said:


> Admittedly, not often.  Majority of the time I wear the one.  Wish I paired with a JUC or something easier to put on and off.



Why is that babe not feeling the look anymore?


----------



## BostonBlockhead

No I’ve always loved the look!  It’s just noisy and a bit uncomfortable and cumbersome in real life when I type all day.  The clanging drives me nuts at work. I’ve tried layering an elastic in between.  So I wear the second one if I go on vacation or a night out but I don’t want to ruin it by putting it on and off too often so most of the time I just wear the one.  My daughter may inherit the second one on her wedding day. .  It was one of those things that I just wanted for so long and I’ve been a bit disappointed with how much I don’t care for wearing two day in and day out.


----------



## Julezah

I appreciate hearing this experience. A love is a top wish list item for me, and I know I’ll have a similar reaction as you when I finally get one, and want another straight away. I wonder if a JUC makes a similar noise?



BostonBlockhead said:


> No I’ve always loved the look!  It’s just noisy and a bit uncomfortable and cumbersome in real life when I type all day.  The clanging drives me nuts at work. I’ve tried layering an elastic in between.  So I wear the second one if I go on vacation or a night out but I don’t want to ruin it by putting it on and off too often so most of the time I just wear the one.  My daughter may inherit the second one on her wedding day. .  It was one of those things that I just wanted for so long and I’ve been a bit disappointed with how much I don’t care for wearing two day in and day out.


----------



## BostonBlockhead

Julezah said:


> I appreciate hearing this experience. A love is a top wish list item for me, and I know I’ll have a similar reaction as you when I finally get one, and want another straight away. I wonder if a JUC makes a similar noise?



I plan on trying on the sm JUC when it comes out this fall.  Hoping that is a better combo for me.


----------



## Violet Bleu

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Stopped by Cartier yesterday to plot and plan my next purchase to pair with my JUC. The thin love pave is definitely the winter. Now to decide which to add first, rose gold or white gold!
> 
> View attachment 4147645
> 
> 
> View attachment 4147647


Go for the WG! It looks so sharp against the JUC!


----------



## cartier_love

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Stopped by Cartier yesterday to plot and plan my next purchase to pair with my JUC. The thin love pave is definitely the winter. Now to decide which to add first, rose gold or white gold!
> 
> View attachment 4147645
> 
> 
> View attachment 4147647


My vote is WG.


----------



## jssl1688

for the day


----------



## Gal4Dior

Date night. My two loves and my JUC. [emoji173]️


----------



## cateb

After impatiently waiting for the engraving- I got my small WG today to pair with my original.  
Not the most glamorous shot but wanted to share! [emoji4]


----------



## Tara one

LVSistinaMM said:


> View attachment 4149586
> 
> 
> Date night. My two loves and my JUC. [emoji173]️



Absolutely Gorgeous!!!!!!


----------



## GoldFish8

Finally got all my bracelets together!!! RG JUC + love and WG love


----------



## Arvuitton

GoldFish8 said:


> Finally got all my bracelets together!!! RG JUC + love and WG love


Gorgeous


----------



## Arvuitton

Grey hues and rose gold today. My favorite combo ♥️


----------



## GoldFish8

Arvuitton said:


> Gorgeous


Thank you


----------



## luvmy3girls

GoldFish8 said:


> Finally got all my bracelets together!!! RG JUC + love and WG love



Perfect stack [emoji7]


----------



## Perli

cateb said:


> After impatiently waiting for the engraving- I got my small WG today to pair with my original.
> Not the most glamorous shot but wanted to share! [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 4149974



Is your LOVE RG or YG? If it‘s RG, I‘ve got. the exact same combo!


----------



## GoldFish8

luvmy3girls said:


> Perfect stack [emoji7]


Thank you!! I love It so much. Still trying to get use to wearing in 24/7... let’s see how that goes!!


----------



## midniteluna

GoldFish8 said:


> Finally got all my bracelets together!!! RG JUC + love and WG love


It’s gorgeous! ❤️


----------



## midniteluna

My Love necklace in YG ❤️ 
Don’t mind the moles on my face haha


----------



## cateb

Perli said:


> Is your LOVE RG or YG? If it‘s RG, I‘ve got. the exact same combo!



RG  I still can’t believe how much I love this combo! Never had WG on my radar!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Natalie j said:


> I’m in the same dilemma! I am leaning towards the RG.. both look beautiful on you [emoji3]



You have such an amazing collection; I'm surprised you haven't added one of these beauties to your collection yet!!


----------



## GoldFish8

Thank you


----------



## Zucnarf

midniteluna said:


> My Love necklace in YG [emoji173]️
> Don’t mind the moles on my face haha



I am still thinking of buying this gorgeus necklace! Do you take it off? Is it comfortable?


----------



## Sparkledolll

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> You have such an amazing collection; I'm surprised you haven't added one of these beauties to your collection yet!!



I was too distracted by VCA 50th pieces [emoji28][emoji28]


----------



## Jewwels

midniteluna said:


> My Love necklace in YG ❤️
> Don’t mind the moles on my face haha


Beautiful!
Did you consider white gold or any other styles?
I’m considering this necklace


----------



## midniteluna

Zucnarf said:


> I am still thinking of buying this gorgeus necklace! Do you take it off? Is it comfortable?


I don’t take it off and comfort wise, I wouldn’t say it bothers at all except that it does tend to twist. I didn’t like it at first but am getting used to it. It doesn’t affect the comfort of wearing at all! Just a personal thing


----------



## midniteluna

Jewwels said:


> Beautiful!
> Did you consider white gold or any other styles?
> I’m considering this necklace


I have the Love bracelet in YG so I decided to match it. I tried other styles but loved this the most as it sits really nicely and a necklace I can wear all time. It has 2 super small diamonds that made it look a little more exquisite compared to the 2 ring love necklace and more visibility/ design as compared to the trinity with and without diamond designs. The SA shared that this design was initially made only in PG but later came with YG and WG.


----------



## Zucnarf

midniteluna said:


> I don’t take it off and comfort wise, I wouldn’t say it bothers at all except that it does tend to twist. I didn’t like it at first but am getting used to it. It doesn’t affect the comfort of wearing at all! Just a personal thing



Thank you for your response!
I would never say it will twist, only the circle twist right? I am not sure, but maybe it would bother me


----------



## chiquitapet

Running errands with today's stack.


----------



## ms_sivalley

Casual ☀️day!


----------



## jax818

Got my first love pieces last week for my birthday.  I’m so in love!  I especially love my love ring with the colored stones.  I feel like it is such a statement piece.  Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Sparkledolll

Weekend stack [emoji92]


----------



## GoldFish8

Natalie j said:


> Weekend stack [emoji92]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4154999


Beautiful!!! How does the juc sit next to the thin? Does it constantly slide over?


----------



## trice1385

My new baby!!


----------



## Sparkledolll

GoldFish8 said:


> Beautiful!!! How does the juc sit next to the thin? Does it constantly slide over?



Not at all, my JUC is size 16 and thin Love is 17. The JUC is too thick for the thin Love to slide over. [emoji2]


----------



## GoldFish8

Natalie j said:


> Not at all, my JUC is size 16 and thin Love is 17. The JUC is too thick for the thin Love to slide over. [emoji2]


This is my size too! But when I put my JUC the same way you have my JUC slides over my love and scratches it!


----------



## midniteluna

Zucnarf said:


> Thank you for your response!
> I would never say it will twist, only the circle twist right? I am not sure, but maybe it would bother me


The chain will actually twist because it’s double chain. Because of this, the circle will also flip which I believe is the purpose of the design with LOVE word on one side and the screw design on the other. Either way it twists won’t affect which side is front or back. If you’ve tried at the shop you’ll probably understand better what I’m saying


----------



## Pockster00

My new Tank and Love. I’m soo in love!!


----------



## Cartier Forever

My and my best friend's bracelets :-p


----------



## luvmy3girls

Cartier Forever said:


> My and my best friend's bracelets :-p
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4157836



Where is the red diamond cord bracelet from?


----------



## Cartier Forever

luvmy3girls said:


> Where is the red diamond cord bracelet from?


It's dinh van. My friend helped me to buy in Paris. You can choose the color of the cord and it's free to change the cord too.


----------



## luvmy3girls

Cartier Forever said:


> It's dinh van. My friend helped me to buy in Paris. You can choose the color of the cord and it's free to change the cord too.



Thanks! Love it! Do they sell it in the US?


----------



## Cartier Forever

luvmy3girls said:


> Thanks! Love it! Do they sell it in the US?


Seems yes.

https://www.dinhvan.com/en_gb/

You can check out the locations at their official site. For your reference, the diamond cube cord is around USD520. I have their signature menotte too. My friends told me she saw many ladies wearing it in Paris. Sorry for hijacking the thread. Let me post another Cartier picture.


----------



## GoldFish8

Cartier Forever said:


> My and my best friend's bracelets :-p
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4157836


Omg you have my next love!!! Rainbow love!!! Do you love it? How long have you had it? Is it still just as beautiful?!?


----------



## Cartier Forever

GoldFish8 said:


> Omg you have my next love!!! Rainbow love!!! Do you love it? How long have you had it? Is it still just as beautiful?!?


I got it in May and I love love love it! The color gems pop! Go for it and you will love it too!


----------



## goldengirl123

Cartier Forever said:


> My and my best friend's bracelets :-p
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4157836


Omg. This is amazing!


----------



## GoldFish8

Cartier Forever said:


> My and my best friend's bracelets :-p
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4157836


Real random question! Just noticed you wear your loves on your left. I recently Just switched from the right to the left, and I feel like it is much more comfortable. I felt like my Right arm was cramping up a little wearing all my bracelets on that side. Which wrist do you wear your watch on? Or do you stack it with your loves? Thanks!!


----------



## Cartier Forever

GoldFish8 said:


> Real random question! Just noticed you wear your loves on your left. I recently Just switched from the right to the left, and I feel like it is much more comfortable. I felt like my Right arm was cramping up a little wearing all my bracelets on that side. Which wrist do you wear your watch on? Or do you stack it with your loves? Thanks!!


I don't wear a watch and just wear my loves and all those little bracelets.


----------



## GoldFish8

Cartier Forever said:


> I don't wear a watch and just wear my loves and all those little bracelets.


I’m the same, don’t wear a watch most days. But I do when we go out to dinner. I am thinking I can get to wearing a watch 1 day a week on my right hand vs wearing the love bracelets 24/7 on my right. Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Cartier Forever

goldengirl123 said:


> Omg. This is amazing!


Thank you


----------



## Kindness3

Little native American vintage cuff go with loves .i love mixing metals together


----------



## goldengirl123

Kindness3 said:


> Little native American vintage cuff go with loves .i love mixing metals together


Beautiful! Question - how did you decide to go with three loves, all three a different color? I ask because I have a YG love and have been trying to decide if I want to get one of each color (to represent my three kids) or go for a different type I.e. a Rainbow Love or a four diamond love.


----------



## uhpharm01

Kindness3 said:


> Little native American vintage cuff go with loves .i love mixing metals together


Are those three loves heavy on your arm? thx


----------



## Kindness3

goldengirl123 said:


> Beautiful! Question - how did you decide to go with three loves, all three a different color? I ask because I have a YG love and have been trying to decide if I want to get one of each color (to represent my three kids) or go for a different type I.e. a Rainbow Love or a four diamond love.


 my loves are two pink and one white .i love the pink and white gold on me.  too love the rainbow loves too they are very comfy together .thank you so much nice words


----------



## Kindness3

uhpharm01 said:


> Are those three loves heavy on your arm? thx


No believe it I notice when one is missing . it took of for cleaning .you get use to the weight . I feel weird when I don't have all three .thank you


----------



## blushbites

Hi all! I’ve finally saved enough and got myself a love cuff after the longest time. I’m so glad i managed to snag the last one in size 16.


----------



## Missheo

iriedame said:


> What a stunning hand you have...love love love...you nailed it!





cartier_love said:


> WOW! Stunning! I think it looks perfect on you.





BostonBlockhead said:


> Your Loves don't look scratched at all!





Makenna said:


> OMG, your stack is TDF!!





GoldFish8 said:


> Omg!!! Your stack is amazing! Also I think we may be twins! (Minus the pave lol) My stack is exactly like yours except instead of yellow gold I am doing rose gold! Love it!!





BirkinLover77 said:


> Beautiful love combo!! Congratulations to your new addition of love!!





Zucnarf said:


> Amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!



Thanks everybody!! Been so busy, I haven’t been on here in a while


----------



## Caz71

Does anyone have the Mini Love hoops?? Model pic. Thanx


----------



## Miss_MS

My new love) I’m in love


----------



## Arvuitton

Miss_MS said:


> My new love) I’m in love


beautiful!!! is it pink gold?


----------



## Miss_MS

Arvuitton said:


> beautiful!!! is it pink gold?


thank you!!! It’s yellow gold


----------



## KSweet101

A beautiful day to go for a ride with my girl!


----------



## miznina

Wearing my two YG with my rainbow gem stone snake today [emoji4]
	

		
			
		

		
	


View attachment 4163607
View attachment 4163608
View attachment 4163609


----------



## bhurry

miznina said:


> Wearing my two YG with my rainbow gem stone snake today [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4163606
> View attachment 4163607
> View attachment 4163608
> View attachment 4163609


Love your rainbow gem snake bracelet.


----------



## miznina

bhurry said:


> Love your rainbow gem snake bracelet.



Thank you [emoji4] trying to work out why my other pics didn’t post!


----------



## cateb

Decided to change things up today and add some sparkle to my stack. Have been enjoying my Loves on their own since I got them!


----------



## Leo the Lion

My new white gold love bracelet for my birthday ♥


----------



## Leo the Lion

My Birthday action shot ♥


----------



## Cartier Forever

Leo the Lion said:


> My new white gold love bracelet for my birthday [emoji813]


Love your pave love ring too, it is to die for[emoji7]


----------



## lvjunkyxo

miznina said:


> Thank you [emoji4] trying to work out why my other pics didn’t post!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4163615
> View attachment 4163617



Love this!!! May I ask where you got that wonderful snake bracelet from!?! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji4] so gorgeous!!


----------



## Lynseyrn

Love cuff with a diamond, and my new poor man's Juste en clou. It's a Roberto coin Pois moi bracelet. Almost the exact same size as my cuff. Fits perfectly.


----------



## Lynseyrn

Other angle


----------



## GoldFish8

My actual everyday stack. This is what i wear To the grocery store, to sleep, to walk the dog etc. So not my glammy stack  and i love It! It makes wearing the loves so comfortable.


----------



## Cartier Forever

GoldFish8 said:


> My actual everyday stack. This is what i wear To the grocery store, to sleep, to walk the dog etc. So not my glammy stack  and i love It! It makes wearing the loves so comfortable.


The color cords are cute!


----------



## Cat2708

GoldFish8 said:


> My actual everyday stack. This is what i wear To the grocery store, to sleep, to walk the dog etc. So not my glammy stack  and i love It! It makes wearing the loves so comfortable.



I don’t know if you answered this already but are your loves the same size?

Thanks


----------



## calisnoopy

Some of my Cartier pieces
(sorry for some of the silly faces haha, I was just grabbing any pics that showed the pieces well enough)


----------



## Leo the Lion

calisnoopy said:


> Some of my Cartier pieces
> (sorry for some of the silly faces haha, I was just grabbing any pics that showed the pieces well enough)
> 
> View attachment 4164680
> View attachment 4164679
> View attachment 4164675
> View attachment 4164676
> View attachment 4164677
> View attachment 4164678


Just gorgeous!


----------



## GoldFish8

Cat2708 said:


> I don’t know if you answered this already but are your loves the same size?
> 
> Thanks


Yes! Both size 17. I have an 18 that I don’t wear because it slides all over my other ones.


----------



## GoldFish8

Cartier Forever said:


> The color cords are cute!



Thank you! I love them! They space out the love bracelets making wearing them way more comfortable and they stop all the clinking noise. I highly recomend anyone sensitive to noise and who doesn’t like the heaviness multiple loves to get this!


----------



## GoldFish8

calisnoopy said:


> Some of my Cartier pieces
> (sorry for some of the silly faces haha, I was just grabbing any pics that showed the pieces well enough)
> 
> View attachment 4164680
> View attachment 4164679
> View attachment 4164675
> View attachment 4164676
> View attachment 4164677
> View attachment 4164678


So lovely!!! How do you feel about the rainbow love? Do you still love it as much as when you first got it? Are the stones holding up ok? Thanks!!


----------



## L etoile

calisnoopy said:


> Some of my Cartier pieces
> (sorry for some of the silly faces haha, I was just grabbing any pics that showed the pieces well enough)
> 
> View attachment 4164680
> View attachment 4164679
> View attachment 4164675
> View attachment 4164676
> View attachment 4164677
> View attachment 4164678



Where are your rubber "love" bracelets from? They'd be great spacer bracelets.


----------



## Cartier Forever

L etoile said:


> Where are your rubber "love" bracelets from? They'd be great spacer bracelets.


I want to know too! I saw some pictures online but seems not available to buy anymore! They are so cute!


----------



## goldengirl123

miznina said:


> Thank you [emoji4] trying to work out why my other pics didn’t post!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4163615
> View attachment 4163617


Love the snake with the LOVES!


----------



## L etoile

Cartier Forever said:


> I want to know too! I saw some pictures online but seems not available to buy anymore! They are so cute!



This is the closest that I can find but I never got a reply from the person that posted that photo:

https://www.amazon.com/BBX-JEWELRY-Rubber-Love-Bracelets/dp/B0774KSMM6?th=1

It would be great to stack between my JUC and cheaper bracelets (i.e. Hermes enamels, DY, etc.) that I don't want to scratch my JUC!


----------



## calisnoopy

GoldFish8 said:


> So lovely!!! How do you feel about the rainbow love? Do you still love it as much as when you first got it? Are the stones holding up ok? Thanks!!



Yes, I love the rainbow love and it actually gets a lot of "love" from others too...very happy with it and never had any issues with the stones despite being very clumsy haha 

Are you thinking of getting one?



L etoile said:


> Where are your rubber "love" bracelets from? They'd be great spacer bracelets.



They're from this company called Luca Luca in Italy but they got sued by Cartier shortly after releasing these and they closed up shop...I found them at a boutique but bought out the rest of what they had to give to friends cos I thought they're such a cool fun idea too...

Yah, I like them on one wrist to add color and space out my tennis bracelet and Chanel star bracelet...and esp love the "glow in the dark ones" haha 



Cartier Forever said:


> I want to know too! I saw some pictures online but seems not available to buy anymore! They are so cute!



Sorry...best bet would be seeing if they pop up on poshmark or eBay these days


----------



## Cartier Forever

calisnoopy said:


> Yes, I love the rainbow love and it actually gets a lot of "love" from others too...very happy with it and never had any issues with the stones despite being very clumsy haha
> 
> Are you thinking of getting one?
> 
> 
> 
> They're from this company called Luca Luca in Italy but they got sued by Cartier shortly after releasing these and they closed up shop...I found them at a boutique but bought out the rest of what they had to give to friends cos I thought they're such a cool fun idea too...
> 
> Yah, I like them on one wrist to add color and space out my tennis bracelet and Chanel star bracelet...and esp love the "glow in the dark ones" haha
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry...best bet would be seeing if they pop up on poshmark or eBay these days


I love my rainbow too. It is very special and the gems look like candies[emoji14]


----------



## calisnoopy

Cartier Forever said:


> I love my rainbow too. It is very special and the gems look like candies[emoji14]



Haha I never thought of them as candies and I pretty much can see anything as food...but now you'll have me thinking that every time I look down at it


----------



## GoldFish8

calisnoopy said:


> Yes, I love the rainbow love and it actually gets a lot of "love" from others too...very happy with it and never had any issues with the stones despite being very clumsy haha
> 
> Are you thinking of getting one?
> 
> 
> 
> They're from this company called Luca Luca in Italy but they got sued by Cartier shortly after releasing these and they closed up shop...I found them at a boutique but bought out the rest of what they had to give to friends cos I thought they're such a cool fun idea too...
> 
> Yah, I like them on one wrist to add color and space out my tennis bracelet and Chanel star bracelet...and esp love the "glow in the dark ones" haha
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry...best bet would be seeing if they pop up on poshmark or eBay these days





calisnoopy said:


> Yes, I love the rainbow love and it actually gets a lot of "love" from others too...very happy with it and never had any issues with the stones despite being very clumsy haha
> 
> Are you thinking of getting one?



Yes!! It’s next on my list. Just waiting for Cartier to release some new pieces this fall to see if I like those better. If not it’s the rainbow next for me


----------



## Cartier Forever

GoldFish8 said:


> Yes!! It’s next on my list. Just waiting for Cartier to release some new pieces this fall to see if I like those better. If not it’s the rainbow next for me


Besides the thin JUC bracelet and ring, do you know what are the other new items?


----------



## GoldFish8

Cartier Forever said:


> Besides the thin JUC bracelet and ring, do you know what are the other new items?


The thin love with 6 diamonds (all three metals) .. curious to see how that one looks!


----------



## Cartier Forever

GoldFish8 said:


> The thin love with 6 diamonds (all three metals) .. curious to see how that one looks!


WOW! I want to see how it looks too![emoji33] I don't know it will be released so quickly!


----------



## miznina

lvjunkyxo said:


> Love this!!! May I ask where you got that wonderful snake bracelet from!?! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji4] so gorgeous!!



Hi lvjunkyxo in all honesty I’m not sure re who makes it [emoji20] I am in Australia but I won it on EBay UK about it 6 years ago[emoji4]

I really love the rainbow love in RG and then I remembered my snake (most of my bracelets have been forgotten a little since I started wearing my loves!). I thought I may get a similar vibe with the snake [emoji216] 
Thanks for the compliment x


----------



## GoldFish8

Cartier Forever said:


> WOW! I want to see how it looks too![emoji33] I don't know it will be released so quickly!


I didnt Know either! But I asked my SA and apparently it will be released this fall among “other things” haha not sure what that meant. But Safe to say I am holding off on the rainbow until I see what “Other things” mean  Only a few weeks left!!!


----------



## GoldFish8

Today’s stack. Added some beads for fun


----------



## Kindness3

blushbites said:


> Hi all! I’ve finally saved enough and got myself a love cuff after the longest time. I’m so glad i managed to snag the last one in size 16.


Congratulations


----------



## Kindness3

GoldFish8 said:


> Today’s stack. Added some beads for fun


Lol we look same love to add different looks love your look the best


----------



## GoldFish8

Kindness3 said:


> Lol we look same love to add different looks love your look the best


Hahah twins!!!


----------



## bhurry

Cartier Forever said:


> WOW! I want to see how it looks too![emoji33] I don't know it will be released so quickly!


It would be nice maybe if they can come out with the thin with the different color stones like the rainbow love.  I love the rainbow love but cannot wear jewelry 24/7.  Need an option to take it off when I need to.


----------



## Kindness3

bhurry said:


> It would be nice maybe if they can come out with the thin with the different color stones like the rainbow love.  I love the rainbow love but cannot wear jewelry 24/7.  Need an option to take it off when I need to.


I agree wish they would too


----------



## Cartier Forever

Kindness3 said:


> I agree wish they would too


I just can't resist anything in rainbow gems. If they made a thin version of the rainbow, I would buy immediately[emoji14]


----------



## SilverBen

Stacked today


----------



## uhpharm01

Kindness3 said:


> Lol we look same love to add different looks love your look the best


Is the three love bracelets heavy?


----------



## hellosunshine

Natalie j said:


> Weekend stack [emoji92]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4154999



Where is the first bracelet from? Love it!


----------



## WildFeather

hellosunshine said:


> Where is the first bracelet from? Love it!



Looks like Sydney Evan. I could be wrong.


----------



## Sparkledolll

hellosunshine said:


> Where is the first bracelet from? Love it!



Sydney Evan [emoji2]


----------



## mad_for_chanel

My current favourite stack [emoji173]️


----------



## miznina

mad_for_chanel said:


> View attachment 4177833
> 
> 
> My current favourite stack [emoji173]️



Love it!


----------



## miznina

Trying out some Tiffany in my stack today not sure about it though[emoji848]


----------



## Cartier Forever

miznina said:


> Trying out some Tiffany in my stack today not sure about it though[emoji848]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4177898
> View attachment 4177900


Beautiful stack! I love your chain bracelet, it's very cute[emoji7]


----------



## goldengirl123

mad_for_chanel said:


> View attachment 4177833
> 
> 
> My current favourite stack [emoji173]️


Omg! Beautiful! Are they all RG?


----------



## mad_for_chanel

miznina said:


> Love it!



Thank you Miznina [emoji4]


----------



## mad_for_chanel

goldengirl123 said:


> Omg! Beautiful! Are they all RG?



Thank you Goldengirl123 [emoji4] and yes, the love bracelets are all pink gold.


----------



## GoldFish8

mad_for_chanel said:


> View attachment 4177833
> 
> 
> My current favourite stack [emoji173]️


Gorgeous!!! I love your rainbow love sooo much! Is it your favorite one?


----------



## yogurtmega

Push gift from DH (actually we paid from joint account so it’s a treat myself too) of course I had to try the full stack  but yg sm love bracelet went home with me. DH insisted I wore it right away so we don’t lose it over yummy dinner at quality meats My sa Diana at the 5th Avenue store was amazing. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Cartier Forever

yogurtmega said:


> Push gift from DH (actually we paid from joint account so it’s a treat myself too[emoji3]) of course I had to try the full stack [emoji14] but yg sm love bracelet went home with me. DH insisted I wore it right away so we don’t lose it over yummy dinner at quality meats My sa Diana at the 5th Avenue store was amazing. Thanks for letting me share!


Congratulations to your new love. It looks amazing on you[emoji173]


----------



## yogurtmega

Cartier Forever said:


> Congratulations to your new love. It looks amazing on you[emoji173]



Thank you so much! Not sure if anyone following this thread had the same experience with sm screw system. Even when it’s locked, if you push two finger on two sides of the gap, you will feel the gap becomes just a hair bigger and you feel the movement. Is this normal? It started to bother me as I don’t want to spend this much money and get a lemon

Could someone share their experience?


----------



## Cartier Forever

yogurtmega said:


> Thank you so much! Not sure if anyone following this thread had the same experience with sm screw system. Even when it’s locked, if you push two finger on two sides of the gap, you will feel the gap becomes just a hair bigger and you feel the movement. Is this normal? It started to bother me as I don’t want to spend this much money and get a lemon
> 
> Could someone share their experience?


Mine also likes this. The lock is very secure and don't worry.


----------



## yogurtmega

Cartier Forever said:


> Mine also likes this. The lock is very secure and don't worry.



Thanks so much again! That makes me feel a lot better. We went back to the Central Park store today and my sales person was very accommodating. She showed me two other bracelets one of them brand new. They both make the same clicking sound. I guess this is just how it works. I’ve decided to move on and enjoy my love


----------



## GoldFish8

mad_for_chanel said:


> View attachment 4177833
> 
> 
> My current favourite stack [emoji173]️


Is the Hermes bracelet in rose or yellow gold hardware? I have Rose gold loves too.


----------



## GoldFish8

Stack for the day. Really liking my loves with this Hermes hapi bracelet. Don’t mind all the mermaids - My daughters insisted they be in the pic


----------



## marwaaa

GoldFish8 said:


> Stack for the day. Really liking my loves with this Hermes hapi bracelet. Don’t mind all the mermaids - My daughters insisted they be in the pic



I love this look!! The Hapi goes so well with your loves [emoji173]️


----------



## GoldFish8

marwaaa said:


> I love this look!! The Hapi goes so well with your loves [emoji173]️


Thank you! It is so comfortable too!


----------



## mad_for_chanel

GoldFish8 said:


> Gorgeous!!! I love your rainbow love sooo much! Is it your favorite one?



Hi Goldfish8, thanks & apologies for the late reply. Just returned from a trip. Love all 3 of them but my favourite is definitely the 4 diamonds. It is a size 16. The rest at size 17, are too loose on me when on their own but great for stacking.


----------



## mad_for_chanel

GoldFish8 said:


> Is the Hermes bracelet in rose or yellow gold hardware? I have Rose gold loves too.



The Hermes bracelet is yellow gold. I love that I can’t tell them apart haha


----------



## GoldFish8

mad_for_chanel said:


> Hi Goldfish8, thanks & apologies for the late reply. Just returned from a trip. Love all 3 of them but my favourite is definitely the 4 diamonds. It is a size 16. The rest at size 17, are too loose on me when on their own but great for stacking.


It’s great that you can still stack the two different sizes! I have a larger size one that i havent Been able to wear since getting two smaller sized loves. Maybe i will Try to stack it like yours with my Hermes hapi bracelet in between to keep it further up my arm!


----------



## Dennnisneva

yogurtmega said:


> Thank you so much! Not sure if anyone following this thread had the same experience with sm screw system. Even when it’s locked, if you push two finger on two sides of the gap, you will feel the gap becomes just a hair bigger and you feel the movement. Is this normal? It started to bother me as I don’t want to spend this much money and get a lemon
> 
> Could someone share their experience?


I have a small pave and a small 10 diamond yellow gold both do this but the pave is noticeably looser upon bringing it in with fear of loosing a 22000$ bracelet cartier assured me the lock is secure unles it's bent or unlocked  it will not open


----------



## Dennnisneva

Here's a few of my bracelets in action


----------



## Dennnisneva

Violet Bleu said:


> Go for the WG! It looks so sharp against the JUC!


I say pink


----------



## mad_for_chanel

GoldFish8 said:


> It’s great that you can still stack the two different sizes! I have a larger size one that i havent Been able to wear since getting two smaller sized loves. Maybe i will Try to stack it like yours with my Hermes hapi bracelet in between to keep it further up my arm!



The difference in sizes bugged me a little until I discovered H leather bracelets [emoji2] I have also figured out that they are most comfortable on my left wrist. 

I wear them for all activities , travel , swim , work out with weights , racket games & running about. They are extremely scratched up but thoroughly enjoyed . Absolutely no regrets.


----------



## *xtina

First love bracelet right after purchasing on vacation for my birthday in Cannes, France!  Was not expecting to get it then.  I have been stalking this bracelet for years!  What a surprise!!!


----------



## Cartier Forever

*xtina said:


> First love bracelet right after purchasing on vacation for my birthday in Cannes, France!  Was not expecting to get it then.  I have been stalking this bracelet for years!  What a surprise!!!


Congratulations and Happy Birthday!


----------



## yogurtmega

Dennnisneva said:


> I have a small pave and a small 10 diamond yellow gold both do this but the pave is noticeably looser upon bringing it in with fear of loosing a 22000$ bracelet cartier assured me the lock is secure unles it's bent or unlocked  it will not open



Thanks so much for your reply! And your arm candies are TDF   We went back to the boutique and they showed us 2 more sm love all make the same clicking sound. I guess that's how the system works. I will monitor it closely and maybe pop into store once in a while to check.


----------



## *xtina

Cartier Forever said:


> Congratulations and Happy Birthday!


Thank you


Cartier Forever said:


> Congratulations and Happy Birthday!


thank you!!! I was heavily considering the one with diamonds, but it seems like a big price jump for around .41 ct!!


----------



## Cartier Forever

*xtina said:


> Thank you
> 
> thank you!!! I was heavily considering the one with diamonds, but it seems like a big price jump for around .41 ct!!


The plain one is classic[emoji173]


----------



## GoldFish8

mad_for_chanel said:


> The difference in sizes bugged me a little until I discovered H leather bracelets [emoji2] I have also figured out that they are most comfortable on my left wrist.
> 
> I wear them for all activities , travel , swim , work out with weights , racket games & running about. They are extremely scratched up but thoroughly enjoyed . Absolutely no regrets.


I love It! Do you swim with your leather H bracelet?!?!


----------



## mad_for_chanel

GoldFish8 said:


> I love It! Do you swim with your leather H bracelet?!?!



No I don’t.


----------



## GoldFish8

mad_for_chanel said:


> No I don’t.


Ok whew! I was wondering how that would have held up


----------



## SilverBen




----------



## *xtina

Took this pic of my new love just now waiting for valet after a business dinner.  Great lighting outside of the restaurant - no filters!  Don’t mind the grown out mani


----------



## Cartier Forever

*xtina said:


> Took this pic of my new love just now waiting for valet after a business dinner.  Great lighting outside of the restaurant - no filters!  Don’t mind the grown out mani


WOW, love it! Your ring looks gorgeous too!


----------



## *xtina

Cartier Forever said:


> WOW, love it! Your ring looks gorgeous too!


Thank you!!


----------



## SilverBen




----------



## Kindness3

Cartier Forever said:


> I just can't resist anything in rainbow gems. If they made a thin version of the rainbow, I would buy immediately[emoji14]


Me too lol


----------



## Kindness3




----------



## uhpharm01

ALMcR3ynolds said:


> View attachment 4185435


Diamond JUC and Diamond Love bracelet in yellow gold.  Just exquisite.


----------



## uhpharm01

Kindness3 said:


> View attachment 4185443


Very nice.


----------



## Kindness3

uhpharm01 said:


> Very nice.


Thank you


----------



## ms_sivalley




----------



## uhpharm01

Kindness3 said:


> View attachment 4185443


I like the order of your stack.


----------



## GoldFish8

Stack last night  not sure if I’m being too extra pairing the bracelets with those rings? Is it too matchy matchy?


----------



## uhpharm01

GoldFish8 said:


> Stack last night  not sure if I’m being too extra pairing the bracelets with those rings? Is it too matchy matchy?


No, it’s just right.


----------



## uhpharm01

GoldFish8 said:


> Stack last night  not sure if I’m being too extra pairing the bracelets with those rings? Is it too matchy matchy?


...


----------



## GoldFish8

uhpharm01 said:


> No, it’s just right.


Thank you! Can always count on you for Cartier enabling


----------



## uhpharm01

GoldFish8 said:


> Thank you! Can always count on you for Cartier enabling


----------



## Cartier Forever

GoldFish8 said:


> Stack last night [emoji813] not sure if I’m being too extra pairing the bracelets with those rings? Is it too matchy matchy?


Love the rings[emoji7]


----------



## megs0927

GoldFish8 said:


> Stack last night  not sure if I’m being too extra pairing the bracelets with those rings? Is it too matchy matchy?



Love it!!


----------



## GoldFish8

Cartier Forever said:


> Love the rings[emoji7]


Thank you! I dont Usually wear them like that but my fingers must have shrunk they are kinda loose on their own now


----------



## ms_sivalley

Be mine ❤️


----------



## Grdnlol

Joined the club yesterday [emoji16]


----------



## GoldFish8

Grdnlol said:


> View attachment 4189382
> 
> 
> Joined the club yesterday [emoji16]


Love the Dior friendship bracelets with the JUC. Been wanting to get the friendship bracelets to wear with my stack mor casually. Are they comfortable?!


----------



## Sparkledolll

Added a RG Pave Love to my stack [emoji3]


----------



## bhurry

Just playing around with pieces I have.  I love my rainbow ring, the colors just makes me happy


----------



## Addicted to bags

bhurry said:


> Just playing around with pieces I have.  I love my rainbow ring, the colors just makes me happy


I like how you added the VCA perlee ring. It gives it a textured look.


----------



## GoldFish8

Natalie j said:


> Added a RG Pave Love to my stack [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4189580


Omg!!!! I cant with this stack! Soo gorgeous! How does the pave on the Cartier compare to the pave on the cdc? Im lusting over the Cartier pave but that purchase will have to wait awhile. Whereas the with partial pave cdc I could probably add around Christmas


----------



## Sparkledolll

GoldFish8 said:


> Omg!!!! I cant with this stack! Soo gorgeous! How does the pave on the Cartier compare to the pave on the cdc? Im lusting over the Cartier pave but that purchase will have to wait awhile. Whereas the with partial pave cdc I could probably add around Christmas



The diamonds on the Hermés CDC and Kelly bracelets are very sparkly. If you like the design then I would definitely recommend them. Here’s another comparison pic, hope it helps!


----------



## OnlyasnobwhenitcomestoLV

mad_for_chanel said:


> View attachment 4177833
> 
> 
> My current favourite stack [emoji173]️


Beautiful stack. And Evelyne


----------



## Grdnlol

GoldFish8 said:


> Love the Dior friendship bracelets with the JUC. Been wanting to get the friendship bracelets to wear with my stack mor casually. Are they comfortable?!



They are a super light fabric. Perfect for every day - I was very lucky to snag a set in the only colour I liked!!


----------



## GoldFish8

Natalie j said:


> The diamonds on the Hermés CDC and Kelly bracelets are very sparkly. If you like the design then I would definitely recommend them. Here’s another comparison pic, hope it helps!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4189698


Thank you for this awesome pic!! Seriously what dreams are made of  I have always Loved the cdc design but I feel like the Kelly better compliments the  non-pave love bracelets?  I guess I won’t know until I try it!


----------



## Sparkledolll

GoldFish8 said:


> Thank you for this awesome pic!! Seriously what dreams are made of  I have always Loved the cdc design but I feel like the Kelly better compliments the  non-pave love bracelets?  I guess I won’t know until I try it!



Thanks! I think the kelly is more feminine and the CDC is a bit edgier so just depends which look you wanna go for. I wear size 17 Love and the Medium CDC/Kelly (H calls it ST for standard size) are pretty much the same size. Good luck!


----------



## Cartier Forever

GoldFish8 said:


> Thank you for this awesome pic!! Seriously what dreams are made of [emoji813] I have always Loved the cdc design but I feel like the Kelly better compliments the  non-pave love bracelets?  I guess I won’t know until I try it!


I love the kelly bracelet and it looks good together with the love bracelet. I tried it recently but seems the sizing cannot work on me. The SH is bigger than my size 16 love. Does anyone stack the SH kelly with size 16 love?


----------



## Dorf

Natalie j said:


> The diamonds on the Hermés CDC and Kelly bracelets are very sparkly. If you like the design then I would definitely recommend them. Here’s another comparison pic, hope it helps!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4189698


Is that a Hermes cup?


----------



## Dorf




----------



## Sparkledolll

Dorf said:


> Is that a Hermes cup?



Lol yes.


----------



## Dorf

Natalie j said:


> Lol yes.


Nice!


----------



## GoldFish8

Natalie j said:


> Thanks! I think the kelly is more feminine and the CDC is a bit edgier so just depends which look you wanna go for. I wear size 17 Love and the Medium CDC/Kelly (H calls it ST for standard size) are pretty much the same size. Good luck!


This is so super helpful!!!! I’ve been wondering what size would stack The most flush with the love bracelets as I am really weird about symmetry.  You’ve given me a lot to think about!!


----------



## busybeefan

My new love!


----------



## Violet Bleu

busybeefan said:


> My new love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4190951


Wow! WG looks so beautiful on you!


----------



## busybeefan

Violet Bleu said:


> Wow! WG looks so beautiful on you!



Thanks Violet![emoji1]


----------



## Dennnisneva

My new 10’diamokd friend


----------



## Lynseyrn

My gems. Decided to sell my love cuffs. I just fell in love with the JUCs. New pre loved pave love ring. It's so sparkly in person. Hard to get a good pic.


----------



## GoldFish8

Lynseyrn said:


> My gems. Decided to sell my love cuffs. I just fell in love with the JUCs. New pre loved pave love ring. It's so sparkly in person. Hard to get a good pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4191649
> View attachment 4191651


Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## GoldFish8

Stack today


----------



## girliegirl

Double Cartier enjoying some wine on vacation in Portugal, where I bought the watch.


----------



## Kindness3

girliegirl said:


> Double Cartier enjoying some wine on vacation in Portugal, where I bought the watch.


----------



## Kindness3




----------



## marwaaa

Today’s stack [emoji173]️


----------



## Julezah

Beautiful! YG or RG?



marwaaa said:


> Today’s stack [emoji173]️


----------



## marwaaa

Julezah said:


> Beautiful! YG or RG?



RG - I love the patina it develops over time


----------



## BirkinLover77

marwaaa said:


> Today’s stack [emoji173]️


Amazing stack and beautiful! Happy weekend


----------



## busybeefan

marwaaa said:


> Today’s stack [emoji173]️



Beautiful!


----------



## Arvuitton

Early morning light. Anyone else get really happy when you first wake up and see your stack shining?!


----------



## americanroyal89

Lazy day cuddles.


----------



## fabuleux




----------



## Kindness3

Arvuitton said:


> Early morning light. Anyone else get really happy when you first wake up and see your stack shining?!


Yes I do today I saw someone where one .where I live I never see anyone wearing them.nice to see someone else wearing one ,love look of cartier on our wrists


----------



## Kindness3

fabuleux said:


> View attachment 4204004


Love your cartier rings


----------



## Kindness3

Arvuitton said:


> Early morning light. Anyone else get really happy when you first wake up and see your stack shining?!


Simply but elegant looking on you ,ps love the rose gold too


----------



## Kindness3

marwaaa said:


> Today’s stack [emoji173]️


Love three rose colors together diamond one gives it touch of spice to you look


----------



## Cartier Forever

fabuleux said:


> View attachment 4204004


It's the first time I can see someone stacking the love ring and this version of trinity. They look fabulous on you[emoji7]


----------



## fabuleux

Cartier Forever said:


> It's the first time I can see someone stacking the love ring and this version of trinity. They look fabulous on you[emoji7]


Thank you! The Trinity ring is my wedding band. I like stalking them once in a while.


----------



## uhpharm01

fabuleux said:


> View attachment 4204004


Nice Cartier rings!!!


----------



## fabuleux

uhpharm01 said:


> Nice Cartier rings!!!


Thank you my friend.


----------



## Kindness3

americanroyal89 said:


> View attachment 4201781
> 
> 
> Lazy day cuddles.


Love the doggy he or she is so cute


----------



## Arvuitton

RG Love & JUC with my new Dior friendship bracelet!


----------



## ms_sivalley

Date night ~ Cartier x Tiffany


----------



## Kindness3

Love photo thank you for sharing


----------



## zazou

Today's set


----------



## Rami00

Taken from my IG


----------



## Cartier Forever

Rami00 said:


> Taken from my IG


Love your pave JUC ring[emoji7] Looks so cute together with your bracelets!


----------



## Rami00

Cartier Forever said:


> Love your pave JUC ring[emoji7] Looks so cute together with your bracelets!


thank you!


----------



## prattedu

My very first Cartier 
I wanted a bigger size but SA recommand this  
already want a RG with 4 dias lol


----------



## Cat2708

prattedu said:


> My very first Cartier
> I wanted a bigger size but SA recommand this
> already want a RG with 4 dias lol



What size is your bracelet? 
Congrats on it!


----------



## prattedu

Cat2708 said:


> What size is your bracelet?
> Congrats on it!


 
Thank you It's 17!


----------



## cartier_love

prattedu said:


> My very first Cartier
> I wanted a bigger size but SA recommand this
> already want a RG with 4 dias lol



Looks beautiful on you! Congrats!!!


----------



## prattedu

cartier_love said:


> Looks beautiful on you! Congrats!!!



 Thanks


----------



## lvjunkyxo

Just added the white gold and black ceramic love cord today to my stack [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## zazou

today's stack


----------



## Caz71

Cuff


----------



## Kindness3

Lovely Sunday evening


----------



## Princess518

ALMcR3ynolds said:


> View attachment 4184595


Love your stack! Who makes the evil eye bracelet?


----------



## midniteluna

lvjunkyxo said:


> Just added the white gold and black ceramic love cord today to my stack [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4214832
> View attachment 4214832
> View attachment 4214834


That looks like a lot of effort to put on and take off! But lovely collection!


----------



## lvjunkyxo

midniteluna said:


> That looks like a lot of effort to put on and take off! But lovely collection!



Thank you! I keep them on 24/7 shower and everything they are so amazing and I get the cords changed for free! I usual stop in the cartier boutique every other month to change they’re great [emoji173]️


----------



## midniteluna

lvjunkyxo said:


> Thank you! I keep them on 24/7 shower and everything they are so amazing and I get the cords changed for free! I usual stop in the cartier boutique every other month to change they’re great [emoji173]️


It doesn’t stay wet after shower? Quick drying? I’m thinking of getting one of the cord bracelet, trinity actually, but not sure if I like the idea of taking it on and off...there’s an addiction purchasing Cartier!


----------



## Cartier Forever

midniteluna said:


> It doesn’t stay wet after shower? Quick drying? I’m thinking of getting one of the cord bracelet, trinity actually, but not sure if I like the idea of taking it on and off...there’s an addiction purchasing Cartier!


I have the trinity cord and wear it with the loves 24/7. No issues at all. The cord is quite durable and never discolor. Go for it[emoji14]and you can always change to different color of cord for free.


----------



## lvjunkyxo

midniteluna said:


> It doesn’t stay wet after shower? Quick drying? I’m thinking of getting one of the cord bracelet, trinity actually, but not sure if I like the idea of taking it on and off...there’s an addiction purchasing Cartier!



Yes it’s definitely quite addicting! I’m always adding more love bracelets each year it seems but I just love cartier [emoji173]️[emoji175][emoji173]️ it’s super quick drying I’ve had some of the cords for years since 2005 no problems I highly recommend as it’s just such a different and fun look


----------



## Kindness3

Can anyone who has the white and pink  multi colored stone version cartier love bracelet please can you post picture please next to plain love ,I'm trying to decided and it always helps when people here post real life photos thank you so much


----------



## midniteluna

Cartier Forever said:


> I have the trinity cord and wear it with the loves 24/7. No issues at all. The cord is quite durable and never discolor. Go for it[emoji14]and you can always change to different color of cord for free.


You are encouraging me further! Haha but I’m glad to find out that the cords are durable and does not discolor. And I absolutely love the idea that I can always bring it back to change color! I’ll probably be getting in the coming 2 months


----------



## midniteluna

lvjunkyxo said:


> Yes it’s definitely quite addicting! I’m always adding more love bracelets each year it seems but I just love cartier [emoji173]️[emoji175][emoji173]️ it’s super quick drying I’ve had some of the cords for years since 2005 no problems I highly recommend as it’s just such a different and fun look


Each year sounds reasonable! I bought a love bracelet and necklace just a week apart this year! Now I’m super on board with the trinity cord bracelet after hearing both yours and Cartier Forever’s comment!


----------



## Cartier Forever

midniteluna said:


> Each year sounds reasonable! I bought a love bracelet and necklace just a week apart this year! Now I’m super on board with the trinity cord bracelet after hearing both yours and Cartier Forever’s comment!


Yay! Happy shopping[emoji12]


----------



## SilverBen




----------



## Sparkledolll

I like combination of thin and regular size together [emoji2]


----------



## Keren16

.


----------



## midniteluna

Cartier Forever said:


> Yay! Happy shopping[emoji12]


Hehe thanks! I'm actually contemplating whether to get a LOVE ring in PG with the pink sapphire or the new thinner JUC ring.. tried the LOVE ring before and didn't look that good on my short fingers..thought the thinner JUC may suit me but I have yet to go to the store and try...but I'd like for opinion if you or anybody else here have similar situation to mine?


----------



## Taracanada

prattedu said:


> My very first Cartier
> I wanted a bigger size but SA recommand this
> already want a RG with 4 dias lol


looks beautiful, what size did you get?


----------



## Taracanada

love th


Dorf said:


> View attachment 4190476


love these!!! I really want one of there purses, the must C collection


----------



## Keren16

fabuleux said:


> View attachment 4204004



Beautiful rings!  I want to add a Trinity & can not decide on the size. I saw several versions of yours when I was at Cartier. Which one is this? Thanks


----------



## Cartier Forever

midniteluna said:


> Hehe thanks! I'm actually contemplating whether to get a LOVE ring in PG with the pink sapphire or the new thinner JUC ring.. tried the LOVE ring before and didn't look that good on my short fingers..thought the thinner JUC may suit me but I have yet to go to the store and try...but I'd like for opinion if you or anybody else here have similar situation to mine?


I have the thin JUC ring and I love it. It's more comfy when comparing to the regular one. It also looks good when stacking with other rings.


----------



## L etoile

Cartier Forever said:


> I have the thin JUC ring and I love it. It's more comfy when comparing to the regular one. It also looks good when stacking with other rings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4222885



I'm picking one up in 2 weeks because of your photos! It's gorgeous!!


----------



## Cartier Forever

L etoile said:


> I'm picking one up in 2 weeks because of your photos! It's gorgeous!!


Thank you[emoji6]


----------



## prattedu

Taracanada said:


> looks beautiful, what size did you get?


Thank you
I got 17


----------



## deerincashmere

I’ve been trying to decide between the small and regular JUC - here’s what I went with!







I loved the small one too (you can see my comparison pics in the small JUC thread) but this is the one I kept coming back to! I love how sturdy it feels. I’m still figuring out how I want to wear it but here it is with my small love.


----------



## xxDxx

deerincashmere said:


> I’ve been trying to decide between the small and regular JUC - here’s what I went with!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved the small one too (you can see my comparison pics in the small JUC thread) but this is the one I kept coming back to! I love how sturdy it feels. I’m still figuring out how I want to wear it but here it is with my small love.



Congrats! You’ve made the right decision! I bought the small JUC and exchanged it the next day LOL


----------



## Kmazz39

deerincashmere said:


> I’ve been trying to decide between the small and regular JUC - here’s what I went with!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved the small one too (you can see my comparison pics in the small JUC thread) but this is the one I kept coming back to! I love how sturdy it feels. I’m still figuring out how I want to wear it but here it is with my small love.


Looks great! I can't wait to add the Pink Gold small JUC to my stack. I currently wear two regular size Love bracelets, yellow and white gold.


----------



## Sparkledolll

VCA Clover and Love, both are Rose Gold [emoji16]


----------



## bhurry

Finally got a PG rainbow love. I’ve been in love with this bracelet for so long but finally pulled the trigger.  Hopefully i will get use to wearing this 24x7


----------



## diva lee

Natalie j said:


> VCA Clover and Love, both are Rose Gold [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4227630



Hi Natalie! I love this stack. You have such an amazing jewelry collection. Between these two (the pave love bracelet and the VCA Perlee Clover) which do you prefer? Which do you think works better for everyday?


----------



## Sparkledolll

diva lee said:


> Hi Natalie! I love this stack. You have such an amazing jewelry collection. Between these two (the pave love bracelet and the VCA Perlee Clover) which do you prefer? Which do you think works better for everyday?



Thank you Diva Lee! I bought the pave Love is about 2 months ago whereas the clover perlee is 4 years old so right now I have to say I am more obsessed with the Pave Love. Both are gorgeous and I don’t think you can go wrong with either. I guess the Clover is more of an every day piece as it’s not as blingy, just depends how you plan to wear it. [emoji16]


----------



## diva lee

Natalie j said:


> Thank you Diva Lee! I bought the pave Love is about 2 months ago whereas the clover perlee is 4 years old so right now I have to say I am more obsessed with the Pave Love. Both are gorgeous and I don’t think you can go wrong with either. I guess the Clover is more of an every day piece as it’s not as blingy, just depends how you plan to wear it. [emoji16]



Great! Thanks so much. I’m leaning more towards the VCA perlee clover as it’s so unique and feminine, especially when compared to my JUC and love combo.


----------



## midniteluna

Cartier Forever said:


> I have the thin JUC ring and I love it. It's more comfy when comparing to the regular one. It also looks good when stacking with other rings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4222885


Looks gorgeous on you! I’m gonna go try soon and maybe take some photos.


----------



## mac01

Love Cuff- size 16


----------



## Kindness3

I was naughty again I found this cool antique menotte cartier bracelet looks cool plus I got my pink back from shop all shined up too,now  have send the white love in ,when I can get it off one of screws  is  stuck lol thank you for letting me share my new cartier collection piece


----------



## bagLoVera

Kindness3 said:


> I was naughty again I found this cool antique menotte cartier bracelet looks cool plus I got my pink back from shop all shined up too,now  have send the white love in ,when I can get it off one of screws  is  stuck lol thank you for letting me share my new cartier collection piece


WOW! You have a gorgeous collection!! What's wrong with the white?! It looks perfect.

I am stuck so badly right now between rose or white. Which do you prefer?


----------



## Kindness3

bagLoVera said:


> WOW! You have a gorgeous collection!! What's wrong with the white?! It looks perfect.
> 
> I am stuck so badly right now between rose or white. Which do you prefer?


I want to send my white love in for shinning and screw on one side want move,so I'm locked in ,lol.personal I love then both ,I first got pink then later I add white love go with your first choice ,later on your get the cartier bug,like we all do here and you,'ll get second color, thank you so much


----------



## Kindness3

bhurry said:


> Finally got a PG rainbow love. I’ve been in love with this bracelet for so long but finally pulled the trigger.  Hopefully i will get use to wearing this 24x7


Congratulations  love your new love looks amazing on you


----------



## fabuleux

Keren16 said:


> Beautiful rings!  I want to add a Trinity & can not decide on the size. I saw several versions of yours when I was at Cartier. Which one is this? Thanks


Thank you @Keren16 ! 
I am not sure what size this is, sorry. I liked that it’s a bit different from the traditional trinity ring.


----------



## Riima

Deleted


----------



## MotoChiq

Wearing my new RG JUC ring!


----------



## Riima

This is my daily stack  Wanting to add something colorful to the stack so if you guys have any suggestion, please let me know.


----------



## nycmamaofone

Riima said:


> This is my daily stack  Wanting to add something colorful to the stack so if you guys have any suggestion, please let me know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4235364



Wow! How do you like the Messika bracelet? This brand recently caught my eye.


----------



## Taracanada

nycmamaofone said:


> Wow! How do you like the Messika bracelet? This brand recently caught my eye.


Me too! it caught my eye as well,  The move collection looks really neat.


----------



## nycmamaofone

Taracanada said:


> Me too! it caught my eye as well,  The move collection looks really neat.



I’m loving the Baby moves ring and the necklace that looks like a giant “C” with small diamonds on the side of the chain. Gorgeous.


----------



## GoldFish8

Riima said:


> This is my daily stack  Wanting to add something colorful to the stack so if you guys have any suggestion, please let me know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4235364


Rainbow love?? Or maybe something from vca with a color stone?


----------



## midniteluna

Riima said:


> This is my daily stack  Wanting to add something colorful to the stack so if you guys have any suggestion, please let me know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4235364


Love how you stack your bracelets. I’m looking to build my stack too!


----------



## midniteluna

My blinging combo for the day ❤️


----------



## GoldFish8

Left and right wrist today. Loving my stack split in two like this.


----------



## Hatsoff1

GoldFish8 said:


> Left and right wrist today. Loving my stack split in two like this.


Love your collection worn like this - you've given me inspiration!


----------



## Hatsoff1

Riima said:


> This is my daily stack  Wanting to add something colorful to the stack so if you guys have any suggestion, please let me know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4235364


Gorgeous stack! No suggestions for you, alas but you're providing me with ideas for additions to my stack! May I ask where  the 2 bracelets between your JUC and Love are from? Love these with the others!


----------



## midniteluna

GoldFish8 said:


> Left and right wrist today. Loving my stack split in two like this.


Love how you split your arm candies between your hands! Do you wear a watch on either hand?


----------



## GoldFish8

midniteluna said:


> Love how you split your arm candies between your hands! Do you wear a watch on either hand?


Thank you! I don’t wear a watch on a regular basis only evenings out or if my husband and I are going somewhere. My day to day is really casual with young children and the bracelets are there purely to bring me joy lol. But when I do wear a watch it goes on my left wrist. Sometimes i will Stack the JUC with the watch or sometimes all the bracelets just go on my right depending on the occasion. The love bracelets stay on my wrist 24/7 though and I am still just as obsessed with them as I was before. Maybe even more now that they are a little bit worn and lived in


----------



## same99

GoldFish8 said:


> Left and right wrist today. Loving my stack split in two like this.


Stunning collection GoldFish8!! Is your JUC rose or yellow gold?


----------



## Tiare

Beautiful!




GoldFish8 said:


> Left and right wrist today. Loving my stack split in two like this.


----------



## GoldFish8

same99 said:


> Stunning collection GoldFish8!! Is your JUC rose or yellow gold?


Thank you!! Juc is Rose gold. The only yellow gold is the Hermes cdc. Then two rose gold loves, rose gold juc, white gold love


----------



## luvmy3girls




----------



## midniteluna

GoldFish8 said:


> Thank you! I don’t wear a watch on a regular basis only evenings out or if my husband and I are going somewhere. My day to day is really casual with young children and the bracelets are there purely to bring me joy lol. But when I do wear a watch it goes on my left wrist. Sometimes i will Stack the JUC with the watch or sometimes all the bracelets just go on my right depending on the occasion. The love bracelets stay on my wrist 24/7 though and I am still just as obsessed with them as I was before. Maybe even more now that they are a little bit worn and lived in


Thanks for sharing  I wear a watch on my left hand and it feels weird trying to stack, maybe because my wrists are big. Even on my right hand where I wear my Love, I have to judge carefully what I want to add on next as my Love does not glide up and down much...I’m probably adding the Trinity cord next but I would want to try the new JUC together just to see how nicely it’ll sit with my Love and on my big wrist!


----------



## GoldFish8

midniteluna said:


> Thanks for sharing  I wear a watch on my left hand and it feels weird trying to stack, maybe because my wrists are big. Even on my right hand where I wear my Love, I have to judge carefully what I want to add on next as my Love does not glide up and down much...I’m probably adding the Trinity cord next but I would want to try the new JUC together just to see how nicely it’ll sit with my Love and on my big wrist!


The JUC will probably sit pretty nicely! I find The shape to be more comfortable and a little looser. I have Not tried on the juc thin yet but it will probably feel nice because it is lighter. 

Also, I’m sure your wrists are lovely! Especially with all your gorgeous arm candy! I sometimes Wish my loves were a little more snug fitting as they are a tiny bit too big (especially now that it’s getting cold) ..the movement is definitely more noticeable now..  but if I had sized down I don't Think I’d Be able to stack like a fool. 

Good for my wallet, bad for my soul


----------



## midniteluna

GoldFish8 said:


> The JUC will probably sit pretty nicely! I find The shape to be more comfortable and a little looser. I have Not tried on the juc thin yet but it will probably feel nice because it is lighter.
> 
> Also, I’m sure your wrists are lovely! Especially with all your gorgeous arm candy! I sometimes Wish my loves were a little more snug fitting as they are a tiny bit too big (especially now that it’s getting cold) ..the movement is definitely more noticeable now..  but if I had sized down I don't Think I’d Be able to stack like a fool.
> 
> Good for my wallet, bad for my soul




There's been a mixed reaction from what I read in the forum for JUC thin. Guess I'll know when I try it on! I'm eyeing on the ring too  My wrists got bigger because I put on weight and I live in a humid country! I used to fit the size 17 Love but needed to fit the 18 when I decided to take the plunge and purchase. LOL I envy those of you that can stack multiple Loves and JUC on one wrist..you made the right choice to get your bracelets in stackable sizes!


----------



## Canturi lover

Loving my new addition [emoji173]️


----------



## GoldFish8

Canturi lover said:


> Loving my new addition [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4242519


Beautiful!! Is the pave RG or YG? Absolutely gorgeous on you


----------



## midniteluna

Added Trinity Cord! ❤️


----------



## Canturi lover

GoldFish8 said:


> Beautiful!! Is the pave RG or YG? Absolutely gorgeous on you



Thank you GoldFish8, it is YG. I also loved the RG, but decided to go with YG as I have my eye on the RG colour [emoji6]


----------



## Canturi lover

midniteluna said:


> Added Trinity Cord! [emoji173]️



I really like the double cord. Looks beautiful [emoji253]


----------



## GoldFish8

Canturi lover said:


> Thank you GoldFish8, it is YG. I also loved the RG, but decided to go with YG as I have my eye on the RG colour [emoji6]


It is gorgeous! I think In pave the yellow gold is the most striking (at least to my eyes) .. i think When i get Pave it will be yellow


----------



## lovieluvslux

Beautiful combo.


----------



## immijenheap

So excited to share my first cartier piece  ive been wanting it for 8+ years and today was the day!


----------



## midniteluna

Canturi lover said:


> I really like the double cord. Looks beautiful [emoji253]



Thank you! Thought it added a bit more ‘edge’ to it


----------



## Kmazz39

GoldFish8 said:


> Thank you! I don’t wear a watch on a regular basis only evenings out or if my husband and I are going somewhere. My day to day is really casual with young children and the bracelets are there purely to bring me joy lol. But when I do wear a watch it goes on my left wrist. Sometimes i will Stack the JUC with the watch or sometimes all the bracelets just go on my right depending on the occasion. The love bracelets stay on my wrist 24/7 though and I am still just as obsessed with them as I was before. Maybe even more now that they are a little bit worn and lived in


I second the obsession! My two Love bracelets really make me happy when I look down at them, sounds funny I know!


----------



## GoldFish8

Kmazz39 said:


> I second the obsession! My two Love bracelets really make me happy when I look down at them, sounds funny I know!


I am the same way! If I’m having a bad day and I look at my bracelets they make my bad day a little less bad.. I remind myself just how lucky I am to have these beautiful bracelets and just how “loved” I am. It’s a strange thing, maybe, but to me that makes them totally worth the obsession haha


----------



## uhpharm01

immijenheap said:


> So excited to share my first cartier piece  ive been wanting it for 8+ years and today was the day!


These thin Loves bracelets seem so care free.


----------



## Cartier Forever

Just saw it inside a mall. I want to steal the ornament[emoji12]


----------



## Kathd

Riima said:


> This is my daily stack  Wanting to add something colorful to the stack so if you guys have any suggestion, please let me know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4235364



LOVE THIS!  Can you tell me more about the thin bangle you're wearing next to your love? 



Canturi lover said:


> Loving my new addition [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4242519



It's beautiful!! Do you wear the thin pavé 24/7 as well?


----------



## Canturi lover

Kathd said:


> LOVE THIS!  Can you tell me more about the thin bangle you're wearing next to your love?
> 
> 
> 
> It's beautiful!! Do you wear the thin pavé 24/7 as well?



Hi Kathd, yes I wear it 24/7 - even when I workout. It is very secure as the lock screw has never moved once. I have loctite on the other two [emoji253]


----------



## TITI TATA

Am thinking about getting the Trinity silk cord bracelet, would anyone recommend it? Is it too small? How big are the rings on the bracelet? Like 1/2” approx?


----------



## Cartier Forever

TITI TATA said:


> Am thinking about getting the Trinity silk cord bracelet, would anyone recommend it? Is it too small? How big are the rings on the bracelet? Like 1/2” approx?


I wear mine 24/7 together with my 3 loves. The ring is around 1.1cm big.


----------



## TITI TATA

Cartier Forever said:


> I wear mine 24/7 together with my 3 loves. The ring is around 1.1cm big.


Thanks so much! Definitely getting one!


----------



## L etoile

Cartier Forever said:


> Just saw it inside a mall. I want to steal the ornament[emoji12]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4244654



Are these for sale?


----------



## Cartier Forever

L etoile said:


> Are these for sale?


I believe just for decoration. If the ornament is for sale, I will definitely get one[emoji12]


----------



## Cartier Forever

Just picked up the tiny panther bracelet. I love it so much[emoji7]


----------



## Louish

Cartier Forever said:


> Just picked up the tiny panther bracelet. I love it so much[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4246276
> View attachment 4246277



I absolutely love your panther bracelet


----------



## Cartier Forever

Louish said:


> I absolutely love your panther bracelet


Thank you[emoji51]


----------



## voodoodoll2005

Cartier Forever said:


> Just picked up the tiny panther bracelet. I love it so much[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4246276
> View attachment 4246277


I love it! Details? Thanks!


----------



## frizzare

new PG love ring for graduation! stacked with my RG Tiffany Atlas Pierced ring. can't decide between wearing it on my left hand middle finger or right hand ring finger...


----------



## Cartier Forever

frizzare said:


> new PG love ring for graduation! stacked with my RG Tiffany Atlas Pierced ring. can't decide between wearing it on my left hand middle finger or right hand ring finger...


I like it on the ring finger[emoji7]


----------



## GoldFish8

frizzare said:


> new PG love ring for graduation! stacked with my RG Tiffany Atlas Pierced ring. can't decide between wearing it on my left hand middle finger or right hand ring finger...


Middle finger for the morning, ring finger in the afternoon(evening)... i tend To swell a bit by evening time. Or, if I’ve eaten to much salt or been drinking lol.

So basically all my rings end up on various fingers as the day progresses lol. Basically musical chairs. Musical rings... you get the idea


----------



## GoldFish8

Cartier Forever said:


> Just picked up the tiny panther bracelet. I love it so much[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4246276
> View attachment 4246277


Gorgeous as ever! You seriously pick the best things. Loving the Panthere bracelet in your stack! 

Purchasers of Cartier should get a free ornament as a token of appreciation. Just thinking outloud here.. or just take it and run!


----------



## Cartier Forever

GoldFish8 said:


> Gorgeous as ever! You seriously pick the best things. Loving the Panthere bracelet in your stack!
> 
> Purchasers of Cartier should get a free ornament as a token of appreciation. Just thinking outloud here.. or just take it and run!


Haha, I don't have the guts[emoji23]


----------



## Taracanada

Cartier Forever said:


> Just picked up the tiny panther bracelet. I love it so much[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4246276
> View attachment 4246277


is this a new one? I haven't seen it in Canada


----------



## TITI TATA

Cartier Forever said:


> Just picked up the tiny panther bracelet. I love it so much[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4246276
> View attachment 4246277


that panthere bracelet is gorgeous! Enjoy!
Since you’re a Cartier superfan, do you know if the rings on this necklace are the same size as those on the silk cord bracelet? Figure i could just purchase a chain and save up for another bracelet (maybe the panthere?...)


----------



## Cartier Forever

Taracanada said:


> is this a new one? I haven't seen it in Canada


No, it is not a new one. They usually don't display this item at the boutique but you can always see it online.


----------



## Cartier Forever

TITI TATA said:


> that panthere bracelet is gorgeous! Enjoy!
> Since you’re a Cartier superfan, do you know if the rings on this necklace are the same size as those on the silk cord bracelet? Figure i could just purchase a chain and save up for another bracelet (maybe the panthere?...)


I believe the one on the necklace is a bit bigger. I saw a Cartier SA made her standard trinity ring into a cord bracelet, so I think you can definitely transform the one on the necklace.


----------



## carleykitten

girliegirl said:


> Double Cartier enjoying some wine on vacation in Portugal, where I bought the watch.


Hey! looks great! What size is this?


----------



## anna22a

My stack today on my vacation in Rome. just got a new RG love


----------



## Cartier Forever

anna22a said:


> My stack today on my vacation in Rome. just got a new RG love


Beautiful stack[emoji173]


----------



## Arvuitton

anna22a said:


> My stack today on my vacation in Rome. just got a new RG love


omg enjoy Rome! and love the new stack


----------



## spoiledjojoy




----------



## iriedame

About to add a third


----------



## manomi

got my dream stack! My love is 3 yrs old. Bought the JUC this week.. In love


----------



## BirkinLover77

manomi said:


> got my dream stack! My love is 3 yrs old. Bought the JUC this week.. In love
> View attachment 4253229
> View attachment 4253229


Beautiful stack! Congrats


----------



## manomi

BirkinLover77 said:


> Beautiful stack! Congrats


Thank u! I am over the moon!!


----------



## Kindness3

Relaxing Saturday day all in pink color for loving cartier bracelet look ,thank you for letting me share my new look


----------



## Greentea

deerincashmere said:


> I’ve been trying to decide between the small and regular JUC - here’s what I went with!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved the small one too (you can see my comparison pics in the small JUC thread) but this is the one I kept coming back to! I love how sturdy it feels. I’m still figuring out how I want to wear it but here it is with my small love.



Same! The original one is just so amazing


----------



## GoldFish8

Kindness3 said:


> Relaxing Saturday day all in pink color for loving cartier bracelet look ,thank you for letting me share my new look


Did you just add the JUC? Looks lovely Kindness


----------



## Kindness3

GoldFish8 said:


> Did you just add the JUC? Looks lovely Kindness


Yes ,I did took my two loves off for know ,like to my change look.what u think


----------



## goldengirl123

Kindness3 said:


> Relaxing Saturday day all in pink color for loving cartier bracelet look ,thank you for letting me share my new look


I’m so loving the menotte!


----------



## Kindness3

goldengirl123 said:


> I’m so loving the menotte!


Thank you so much


----------



## GoldFish8

Kindness3 said:


> Yes ,I did took my two loves off for know ,like to my change look.what u think


It’s lovely! I would Be curious to see what it looks like with a rose gold love, rose gold juc and the white gold menote. Or even all theee rose gold bracelets on you (2rg loves + RG juc). Oh i forgot about your ecrou! You should throw that into the mix too!!!


----------



## Kindness3

Here you go goldfish8 ,didn't have enough room now ,so took off menotte bracelet so you can what looks like


----------



## Kindness3

Love this look too ,I'm trying see if less is better,


----------



## GoldFish8

Kindness3 said:


> Here you go goldfish8 ,didn't have enough room now ,so took off menotte bracelet so you can what looks like


This is so stunning Kindness!!!! I think This one is my favorite so far! You have such amazing pieces in your collection


----------



## midniteluna

TITI TATA said:


> Am thinking about getting the Trinity silk cord bracelet, would anyone recommend it? Is it too small? How big are the rings on the bracelet? Like 1/2” approx?


It’s a good addition if you stack or don’t. Easy to care! Highly recommended! I just got mine recently and love it!


----------



## midniteluna

Cartier Forever said:


> Just picked up the tiny panther bracelet. I love it so much[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4246276
> View attachment 4246277


Looks gorgeous! Do you wear it 24/7?


----------



## Cartier Forever

midniteluna said:


> Looks gorgeous! Do you wear it 24/7?


Thank you! I wear it 24/7 and so far it is fine!


----------



## midniteluna

manomi said:


> got my dream stack! My love is 3 yrs old. Bought the JUC this week.. In love
> View attachment 4253229
> View attachment 4253229


Beautiful stack! Love the combo!


----------



## midniteluna

Cartier Forever said:


> Thank you! I wear it 24/7 and so far it is fine!


It’s really gorgeous! Does it tend to move the other way a lot?


----------



## Cartier Forever

midniteluna said:


> It’s really gorgeous! Does it tend to move the other way a lot?


No, as long as it is tight enough and just fit.


----------



## Kindness3

Kindness3 said:


> Love this look too ,I'm trying see if less is better,


THANK you so much goldfish8, so do you too,we are lucky girl to have arm full cartier candy make me smile everyday I look at my arm of cartier collection


----------



## Kindness3

manomi said:


> got my dream stack! My love is 3 yrs old. Bought the JUC this week.. In love
> View attachment 4253229
> View attachment 4253229


Congratulations on your new cartier juc looks amazing stacked


----------



## LoveBracelet

Kindness3 said:


> I was naughty again I found this cool antique menotte cartier bracelet looks cool plus I got my pink back from shop all shined up too,now  have send the white love in ,when I can get it off one of screws  is  stuck lol [emoji813][emoji813][emoji813]thank you for letting me share my new cartier collection piece


A Menotte, rare sight, great look !


----------



## LoveBracelet

nycmamaofone said:


> Wow! How do you like the Messika bracelet? This brand recently caught my eye.


Messika is clearly the next thing, buy before prices get crazy.


----------



## Sparkledolll

With Tiffany T bracelet [emoji1]


----------



## Kindness3

LoveBracelet said:


> A Menotte, rare sight, great look !


Thank you so much lovebracelet


----------



## Bagsforcady

today's little stack


----------



## Notorious Pink

Mixing it up with Hermès and Stephen Webster...


----------



## Canturi lover

BBC said:


> Mixing it up with Hermès and Stephen Webster...
> 
> View attachment 4261892



I love that ring [emoji173]️


----------



## GoldFish8

BBC said:


> Mixing it up with Hermès and Stephen Webster...
> 
> View attachment 4261892


Love this BBC! Your bracelet is gorgeous! We don’t see this very often on the forum and I  it!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

GoldFish8 said:


> Love this BBC! Your bracelet is gorgeous! We don’t see this very often on the forum and I  it!!



Thank you so much! I still need practice stacking with it but I love it!!!!



Canturi lover said:


> I love that ring [emoji173]️



Thank you!!! I love how it glows...it’s doublet made with black opal. [emoji170]


----------



## nicole0612

Canturi lover said:


> I love that ring [emoji173]️



Beautiful combo. Do you have trouble getting your arm through the handles of your B25 while wearing your love? I am afraid of scratching the handles since it’s a close fit. Or do you just hand carry?


----------



## Notorious Pink

nicole0612 said:


> Beautiful combo. Do you have trouble getting your arm through the handles of your B25 while wearing your love? I am afraid of scratching the handles since it’s a close fit. Or do you just hand carry?



Not at all. Although I generally wear the bag on my other arm, the B25 goes up to the crook of my elbow. The only thing is that I wear a large watch on that side - it’s definitely bigger than the bracelet- so if I’m wearing a heavy coat and the watch it may take a little effort to get the bag off my arm. Otherwise, it’s not an issue for me at all. This has been my preferred size for the past two years.


----------



## Notorious Pink

If I’m going there, I might as well actually go there.
I’ve just discovered my left arm is narrower than my right. 
I really have no idea which arm I used before kids, when they were little I would carry them with my right and my bag with my left. 
Photos on my right (bracelet) arm:






This one on my left (bag) arm - goes almost all the way up:


----------



## nicole0612

BBC said:


> Not at all. Although I generally wear the bag on my other arm, the B25 goes up to the crook of my elbow. The only thing is that I wear a large watch on that side - it’s definitely bigger than the bracelet- so if I’m wearing a heavy coat and the watch it may take a little effort to get the bag off my arm. Otherwise, it’s not an issue for me at all. This has been my preferred size for the past two years.





BBC said:


> If I’m going there, I might as well actually go there.
> I’ve just discovered my left arm is narrower than my right.
> I really have no idea which arm I used before kids, when they were little I would carry them with my right and my bag with my left.
> Photos on my right (bracelet) arm:
> 
> View attachment 4262132
> View attachment 4262133
> View attachment 4262134
> 
> 
> This one on my left (bag) arm - goes almost all the way up:
> 
> View attachment 4262136



Thank you! The photos are very nice. My B25 fits in a similar way to yours (fits easily almost on my shoulder), but for some reason I feel like the shorter-drop handle side, the handle on the back side, almost gets scraped by my bracelet every time I put my hand through. 
Wait... I just had a revelation- when I put my wrist through horizontally, the bracelet scrapes the handles on both sides, but when I put my wrist through vertically the bracelet goes through without touching the handles 
Thanks!


----------



## Luv n bags

BBC said:


> Mixing it up with Hermès and Stephen Webster...
> 
> View attachment 4261892



I love this pic.  The bag and the ring are beautiful!


----------



## Notorious Pink

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you! The photos are very nice. My B25 fits in a similar way to yours (fits easily almost on my shoulder), but for some reason I feel like the shorter-drop handle side, the handle on the back side, almost gets scraped by my bracelet every time I put my hand through.
> Wait... I just had a revelation- when I put my wrist through horizontally, the bracelet scrapes the handles on both sides, but when I put my wrist through vertically the bracelet goes through without touching the handles
> Thanks!



Yay! Glad to help!!!



Miso Fine said:


> I love this pic.  The bag and the ring are beautiful!



Thank you!!!


----------



## yumie_le

Hi everyone! Long time admirer first time poster here Let me introduce my humble stack today. I just got my 1 dia cuff yesterday and im over the moon! But question for you ladies, should i go 1 size up since the cuff digs into my wrist sometimes and leaves marks? One size up seems a little too big and im too afraid it might fall off.


----------



## Hatsoff1

yumie_le said:


> Hi everyone! Long time admirer first time poster here Let me introduce my humble stack today. I just got my 1 dia cuff yesterday and im over the moon! But question for you ladies, should i go 1 size up since the cuff digs into my wrist sometimes and leaves marks? One size up seems a little too big and im too afraid it might fall off.




Beautiful elegant stack!
I have the WG cuff and I opted to get the smaller sizer - size 17 in my case. Overall I find it very comfortable but I wear mine closer to my wrist bone rather than further up my arm where it does occasionally leave marks. On the other hand the larger size on me kept turning and twisting and the opening kept catching on my arm and half coming off. I knew this would drive me nuts not to mention the fear of it falling off!
I have my cuff 8 months at this stage and don't regret going with this smaller size. I think the one you're wearing looks like a perfect size but ultimately you have to go with the one you find most comfortable.


----------



## yumie_le

Hatsoff1 said:


> Beautiful elegant stack!
> I have the WG cuff and I opted to get the smaller sizer - size 17 in my case. Overall I find it very comfortable but I wear mine closer to my wrist bone rather than further up my arm where it does occasionally leave marks. On the other hand the larger size on me kept turning and twisting and the opening kept catching on my arm and half coming off. I knew this would drive me nuts not to mention the fear of it falling off!
> I have my cuff 8 months at this stage and don't regret going with this smaller size. I think the one you're wearing looks like a perfect size but ultimately you have to go with the one you find most comfortable.


Thank you so much hatsoff! I think ima go with the smaller size since it feels perfect 99% of the time! I just need to get used to it i guess! Im sooooo in love!!!!


----------



## nycmamaofone

yumie_le said:


> Hi everyone! Long time admirer first time poster here Let me introduce my humble stack today. I just got my 1 dia cuff yesterday and im over the moon! But question for you ladies, should i go 1 size up since the cuff digs into my wrist sometimes and leaves marks? One size up seems a little too big and im too afraid it might fall off.



Congrats! I have the same one. It looks perfect on you—definitely don’t size up!


----------



## iriedame

It’s beginning to feel a lot like


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

Cartier Forever said:


> Just picked up the tiny panther bracelet. I love it so much[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4246276
> View attachment 4246277


Thanks so much for sharing. Totally love your stack. 
I was looking at the panther bracelet and was wondering what it looked like in person. It looks stunning on you. Wear in good health

xx


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

Natalie j said:


> With Tiffany T bracelet [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4257773



Wow this is a totally gorgeous stack! Wear in good health xx



BBC said:


> Mixing it up with Hermès and Stephen Webster...
> 
> View attachment 4261892



Stunning stack! Love the bag its gorgeous! What a lovely combination. wear in good health xx


----------



## Cartier Forever

JessicaRabbit1 said:


> Thanks so much for sharing. Totally love your stack.
> I was looking at the panther bracelet and was wondering what it looked like in person. It looks stunning on you. Wear in good health
> 
> xx


Thank you[emoji4]


----------



## SilverBen




----------



## TITI TATA

could anyone authenticate this trinity ring? i don't have a Cartier store where I live, so purseforum's my best bet for info.

This auction on ebay says that the item does not include papers or original packaging. But, from what little I've seen, it seems like the heart stamp=madeinfrance?

can anyone confirm this?


----------



## Monaliceke

Cartier Forever said:


> Just picked up the tiny panther bracelet. I love it so much[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4246276
> View attachment 4246277


That’s unique! I have never noticed this style. Thanks for sharing. I gotta rush to the nearest store for a closer look


----------



## Monaliceke

Cartier Forever said:


> Thank you! I wear it 24/7 and so far it is fine!


Great to know it’s possible for daily wear. Is it not too heavy? I wonder if the panther will slip under the wrist. Does that happen?


----------



## Cartier Forever

luxemadam said:


> Great to know it’s possible for daily wear. Is it not too heavy? I wonder if the panther will slip under the wrist. Does that happen?


It will not, but you need to make sure the bracelet is tight enough. Mine is just fit and the panther seldom slips or flips.


----------



## Kels057

Mid size tank francaise, and new YG small love, and YG love necklace! My DH surprised me last night after work with the bracelet and necklace


----------



## Monaliceke

Cartier Forever said:


> It will not, but you need to make sure the bracelet is tight enough. Mine is just fit and the panther seldom slips or flips.


Great! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Louish

My beloved RG small Love & DBTY


----------



## uhpharm01

Kels057 said:


> View attachment 4267202
> View attachment 4267203
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mid size tank francaise, and new YG small love, and YG love necklace! My DH surprised me last night after work with the bracelet and necklace


I love the watch.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

At work with pink gold cuff, yellow full bracelet and yellow ring with diamonds.


----------



## nicole0612

NikkisABagGirl said:


> At work with pink gold cuff, yellow full bracelet and yellow ring with diamonds.



Your cuff and bracelet look so nice together! I have a PG cuff and was hoping that it would look ok stacked with a YG full bracelet. It looks great! Unfortunate, I have the WG 3 diamond ring, I wish I had the YG or PG ring because I don’t want a WG bracelet next.


----------



## megs0927

NikkisABagGirl said:


> At work with pink gold cuff, yellow full bracelet and yellow ring with diamonds.



Are you still happy with the color combination? I have a yg bangle and I’m having a hard time deciding between pink gold and yellow gold for my second bracelet. The only piece I have with pink gold is my trinity ring.


----------



## j_87

My very first Cartier piece [emoji173]️


----------



## Cat2708

NikkisABagGirl said:


> At work with pink gold cuff, yellow full bracelet and yellow ring with diamonds.



Does the cuff go under the full love somethings?


----------



## Elegantlytwist

Building my stack with my new thin pave in yellow gold. It’s such an amazing stacking piece. I’m in love


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

Louish said:


> My beloved RG small Love & DBTY
> 
> View attachment 4268401



Stunning stack! Looks lovely on you.


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

Elegantlytwist said:


> Building my stack with my new thin pave in yellow gold. It’s such an amazing stacking piece. I’m in love



WOW this is gorgeous. Love the pave love in your stack. I tried on a white gold thin pave love and it was great (didn't get to take it home though). Your stack is awesome!


----------



## Elegantlytwist

JessicaRabbit1 said:


> WOW this is gorgeous. Love the pave love in your stack. I tried on a white gold thin pave love and it was great (didn't get to take it home though). Your stack is awesome!


Thank you!! I tried on a white gold thin pave too and really loved it as well!


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

Elegantlytwist said:


> Thank you!! I tried on a white gold thin pave too and really loved it as well!



Thanks for sharing! *faint* hahaha
Its gorgeous xx


----------



## nicole0612

Simple pairing, RG Pink Sapphire Love cuff with WG 3 diamond Love ring.


----------



## Noyerx

Kindness3 said:


> Love this look too ,I'm trying see if less is better,



I LOVE your color stone bracelet!!
May I please know where did you get it?


----------



## Elegantlytwist

nicole0612 said:


> View attachment 4273456
> 
> Simple pairing, RG Pink Sapphire Love cuff with WG 3 diamond Love ring.


Beautiful! I have always love a pink sapphire love cuff!


----------



## TITI TATA

is the heart+snoe hallmark is made in France?


----------



## nicole0612

Elegantlytwist said:


> Beautiful! I have always love a pink sapphire love cuff!



Thank you, I wish we saw more photos of the sapphire cuff and bracelets!


----------



## bagLoVera

nicole0612 said:


> View attachment 4273456
> 
> Simple pairing, RG Pink Sapphire Love cuff with WG 3 diamond Love ring.


Omg I love this soooo much! How do you like your cuff? I’m ready considering getting a cuff instead of a bracelet.


----------



## nicole0612

bagLoVera said:


> Omg I love this soooo much! How do you like your cuff? I’m ready considering getting a cuff instead of a bracelet.



Thank you. I like the cuff because I am very active and is is convenient to have the option to take it on and off easily.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

nicole0612 said:


> Your cuff and bracelet look so nice together! I have a PG cuff and was hoping that it would look ok stacked with a YG full bracelet. It looks great! Unfortunate, I have the WG 3 diamond ring, I wish I had the YG or PG ring because I don’t want a WG bracelet next.


I really love the white gold as well...I still think it would look pretty.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Cat2708 said:


> Does the cuff go under the full love somethings?


Nope, never goes under.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

megs0927 said:


> Are you still happy with the color combination? I have a yg bangle and I’m having a hard time deciding between pink gold and yellow gold for my second bracelet. The only piece I have with pink gold is my trinity ring.


I love Cartier pink gold, never regret the decision at all...very subtle and pretty I think Cartier gold is.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Cartier and Van Cleef for my birthday dinner.


----------



## nicole0612

NikkisABagGirl said:


> I really love the white gold as well...I still think it would look pretty.


Thank you!


NikkisABagGirl said:


> View attachment 4275065
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cartier and Van Cleef for my birthday dinner.


What an elegant look, I hope you have a wonderful birthday.


----------



## jimmie staton

nicole0612 said:


> View attachment 4273456
> 
> Simple pairing, RG Pink Sapphire Love cuff with WG 3 diamond Love ring.


very, very nice


----------



## jimmie staton

NikkisABagGirl said:


> View attachment 4275065
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cartier and Van Cleef for my birthday dinner.


Great taste and great gift giver


----------



## nicole0612

jimmie staton said:


> very, very nice


Thank you Jim


----------



## jimmie staton

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you Jim


Honored... what's next for you on your wish list... or does your luxury gifts just appear magically ? Inquiring minds want to know.
"J!m"


----------



## nicole0612

jimmie staton said:


> Honored... what's next for you on your wish list... or does your luxury gifts just appear magically ? Inquiring minds want to know.
> "J!m"



The birthday photo was posted by the other “Nikki”, but since you ask [emoji4] my next Cartier wish list item from is either the YG diamond love cuff or the pave love ring. My VCA wishlist has to be satisfied as well[emoji6]


----------



## jimmie staton

nicole0612 said:


> The birthday photo was posted by the other “Nikki”, but since you ask [emoji4] my next Cartier wish list item from is either the YG diamond love cuff or the pave love ring. My VCA wishlist has to be satisfied as well[emoji6]


Sorry about that. Great choices in Jewelry wish list... and YES, your VCA wish list must be satisfied...


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

nicole0612 said:


> View attachment 4273456
> 
> Simple pairing, RG Pink Sapphire Love cuff with WG 3 diamond Love ring.


Beautiful


----------



## SilverBen




----------



## jimmie staton

ALMcR3ynolds said:


>


phenomenal !!! Love everything... especially that Bulgari... (am I correct or did I misspoke ?)
"J!m"


----------



## nicole0612

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Beautiful



Thank you [emoji173]️


----------



## nicole0612

ALMcR3ynolds said:


>



Wonderful pieces, balancing tough with glam so well.


----------



## SilverBen

jimmie staton said:


> phenomenal !!! Love everything... especially that Bulgari... (am I correct or did I misspoke ?)
> "J!m"



Nope you are correct! I believe it called serpenti forever with black stingray leather


----------



## jimmie staton

ALMcR3ynolds said:


> Nope you are correct! I believe it called serpenti forever with black stingray leather


Yipppeee ! I still know my luxury items. and you my friend, have extremely great taste. Your style choice and pairings are spot on.
"J!m"


----------



## Notorious Pink

Taxi selfie


----------



## jimmie staton

BBC said:


> Taxi selfie
> 
> View attachment 4276349


very nice... luv ya style !


----------



## GoldFish8

BBC said:


> Taxi selfie
> 
> View attachment 4276349


Perfect way to stack your bracelets!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

jimmie staton said:


> very nice... luv ya style !



Thank you!!! [emoji254]



GoldFish8 said:


> Perfect way to stack your bracelets!!



Thanks! If only I could keep my arm horizontal like that all day! [emoji23]


----------



## jimmie staton

BBC said:


> Thank you!!! [emoji254]
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! If only I could keep my arm horizontal like that all day! [emoji23]


I know, right ?


----------



## Elegantlytwist

BBC said:


> Taxi selfie
> 
> View attachment 4276349


oh god....those alhambra's...


----------



## jimmie staton

Elegantlytwist said:


> oh god....those alhambra's...


Yes, they have a hypnotic effect.


----------



## jimmie staton

jimmie staton said:


> phenomenal !!! Love everything... especially that Bulgari... (am I correct or did I misspoke ?)
> "J!m"


----------



## jimmie staton

jimmie staton said:


> View attachment 4277719
> View attachment 4277720
> View attachment 4277721
> View attachment 4277722


now that I see my photographed pieces posted, I realize that I have to get my pieces professionally polished...lol
"J!m"


----------



## Cartier Forever

Just went to the boutique and the xmas decorations are super cute. My lovely SA gave me the perfume as a gift[emoji7] Btw, they will release 6 diamonds thin love in Jan 2019.


----------



## Perli

Cartier Forever said:


> Just went to the boutique and the xmas decorations are super cute. My lovely SA gave me the perfume as a gift[emoji7] Btw, they will release 6 diamonds thin love in Jan 2019.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4277856
> View attachment 4277857
> View attachment 4277858
> View attachment 4277859
> View attachment 4277860
> View attachment 4277861


Thanks for sharing these beautiful pictures! All Cartier lovers winter-wonderland 
Last week I heard the same about the thin JUC, so we don´t have to wait so much longer I guess.


----------



## Cartier Forever

Perli said:


> Thanks for sharing these beautiful pictures! All Cartier lovers winter-wonderland
> Last week I heard the same about the thin JUC, so we don´t have to wait so much longer I guess.


Cannot wait for the new items[emoji7]


----------



## Cartier Forever

Newly added the WG rainbow love ring. Thinking to get the 6 diamonds thin love. Would it be too much to stack 4 love bracelets, or never too much Cartier?[emoji14]


----------



## Elegantlytwist

Cartier Forever said:


> Newly added the WG rainbow love ring. Thinking to get the 6 diamonds thin love. Would it be too much to stack 4 love bracelets, or never too much Cartier?[emoji14]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4279418


Never too much!!  Would love to see the rest of your 3 love bracelets!!


----------



## Cartier Forever

Elegantlytwist said:


> Never too much!! [emoji3] Would love to see the rest of your 3 love bracelets!! [emoji813]


Do you think another thin love is too much for my current stack?


----------



## Elegantlytwist

Cartier Forever said:


> Do you think another thin love is too much for my current stack?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4279461


wowza!! thats one AMAZING stack!! *in love* 
how about a thin love in white gold or the 4 diamond thin?


----------



## Cartier Forever

Elegantlytwist said:


> wowza!! thats one AMAZING stack!! *in love*
> how about a thin love in white gold or the 4 diamond thin?


I want to have a look of the new thin and it would be great if it can really have 6 diamonds. Let's see in January.


----------



## Elegantlytwist

Cartier Forever said:


> I want to have a look of the new thin and it would be great if it can really have 6 diamonds. Let's see in January.


Keep us posted on your new stack!! meanwhile I'm still admiring your rainbow ring!


----------



## Cartier Forever

Elegantlytwist said:


> Keep us posted on your new stack!! meanwhile I'm still admiring your rainbow ring! [emoji813][emoji813][emoji813]


Thank you[emoji6]


----------



## lvjunkyxo

Cartier Forever said:


> Newly added the WG rainbow love ring. Thinking to get the 6 diamonds thin love. Would it be too much to stack 4 love bracelets, or never too much Cartier?[emoji14]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4279418



LOVE!!!!! I want to add the rose gold rainbow ring and bracelet [emoji173]️ also never too much I add every year [emoji175][emoji175][emoji175] enjoy looks wonderful


----------



## innerpeace85




----------



## ms_sivalley




----------



## Tall1Grl

sigh...**Goals**Had to share some action photos trying on the thin rg pave and rainbow Loves together
Thank you for letting me share!!


----------



## Louish

Tall1Grl said:


> sigh...**Goals**Had to share some action photos trying on the thin rg pave and rainbow Loves together
> Thank you for letting me share!!
> View attachment 4281626
> View attachment 4281627


Beautiful!


----------



## Elegantlytwist

Tall1Grl said:


> sigh...**Goals**Had to share some action photos trying on the thin rg pave and rainbow Loves together
> Thank you for letting me share!!
> View attachment 4281626
> View attachment 4281627


So so so beautiful!! If only they make rainbow in size 15!!


----------



## jssl1688




----------



## littlesnoopy

My very first Cartier timepiece!
Btw, is it a concern to wear it above the bone? I find it way too far and I have the strap adjusted to the maximum.
Somehow it's just too loose if I wear it low


----------



## Cartier Forever

littlesnoopy said:


> My very first Cartier timepiece!
> Btw, is it a concerned to wear it above the bone? I find it way too far away and I have the strap adjusted to the maximum.
> Somehow it's just too loose if I wear it low
> View attachment 4281967
> 
> View attachment 4281969


Love it, classic and chic[emoji173]


----------



## marzipanchen

What a great choice @littlesnoopy !
I have a Tank Solo Gold / Stainless Steel and had the same problem. I have a very small wrist (14cm) so I had additional holes punched into my leather strap. This is how I wear my watch (no, not my JUC unfortunately, just trying it on chez Cartier )






littlesnoopy said:


> My very first Cartier timepiece!
> Btw, is it a concern to wear it above the bone? I find it way too far and I have the strap adjusted to the maximum.
> Somehow it's just too loose if I wear it low
> View attachment 4281967
> 
> View attachment 4281969


----------



## twitspie

A lovely welcome on holiday


----------



## jimmie staton

jimmie staton said:


> View attachment 4277719
> View attachment 4277720
> View attachment 4277721
> View attachment 4277722


Thanks for liking and viewing.


----------



## jimmie staton

jimmie staton said:


> View attachment 4277719
> View attachment 4277720
> View attachment 4277721
> View attachment 4277722


Thanks BostonJetSet… very kind
"J!m"


----------



## nicole0612

jimmie staton said:


> Thanks for liking and viewing.



Great vca magic bracelet also.


----------



## jimmie staton

nicole0612 said:


> Great vca magic bracelet also.


Thank you kindly for noticing and complimenting.
"J!m"


----------



## Grdnlol

It’s been a lucky 2018


----------



## marzipanchen

Grdnlol said:


> View attachment 4287485
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s been a lucky 2018


So pretty, congratulations!


----------



## Grdnlol

marzipanchen said:


> So pretty, congratulations!



Thanks!! Now to plan the 2019 purchase(s)...


----------



## Louish

Grdnlol said:


> View attachment 4287485
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s been a lucky 2018



So classic


----------



## AuthenticLux

“Working” from home a few hours before starting Xmas eve activities


----------



## uhpharm01

Grdnlol said:


> View attachment 4287485
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s been a lucky 2018


COngrats.


----------



## jimmie staton

Grdnlol said:


> View attachment 4287485
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s been a lucky 2018


quite lovely !


----------



## xxjoolisa

Natalie j said:


> With Tiffany T bracelet [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4257773



Gorgeous!!!


----------



## xxjoolisa

Bagsforcady said:


> today's little stack



I haven't seen that Tiffany bracelet before. Mind sharing a link or the name of the collection? It's beautiful!


----------



## xxjoolisa

Cartier Forever said:


> Just picked up the tiny panther bracelet. I love it so much[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4246276
> View attachment 4246277



Your first dainty bracelet is so gorgeous! Mind telling the brand and model of it?


----------



## xxjoolisa

jssl1688 said:


>



Do they scratch each other a lot?


----------



## Cartier Forever

xxjoolisa said:


> Your first dainty bracelet is so gorgeous! Mind telling the brand and model of it?


Do you mean the one in yellow gold with a super tiny diamond? It's redline, you can take a look at their official site.

https://www.en.redline-boutique.com/bracelet-honoree-chaine-or-jaune.html


----------



## xxjoolisa

Cartier Forever said:


> Do you mean the one in yellow gold with a super tiny diamond? It's redline, you can take a look at their official site.
> 
> https://www.en.redline-boutique.com/bracelet-honoree-chaine-or-jaune.html



Gorgeous. Thank you！


----------



## simpleplan

At the casino this fine Christmas day playing poker


----------



## mrskhanat

Watching my love bug sleep


----------



## marzipanchen

mrskhanat said:


> Watching my love bug sleep


awww. this melts my heart! must be my favorite photo in the entire cartier forum. 
all the best for you and your little one.


----------



## mrskhanat

marzipanchen said:


> awww. this melts my heart! must be my favorite photo in the entire cartier forum.
> all the best for you and your little one.


Thank you so much!! ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Lou Hennessy

Ladies what ring would you suggest to stack with my new cartier love ring?


----------



## anabella05

Lou Hennessy said:


> View attachment 4289048
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ladies what ring would you suggest to stack with my new cartier love ring?



Either the love wedding band or small JUC ring. Both in WG! Diamonds are a bonus


----------



## Kindness3

Happy New Year to all the cartier lovers out there


----------



## Kmazz39

Lou Hennessy said:


> View attachment 4289048
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ladies what ring would you suggest to stack with my new cartier love ring?


I just added a white gold wedding band to go with mine!


----------



## Taracanada

j_87 said:


> My very first Cartier piece [emoji173]️
> View attachment 4269445
> 
> View attachment 4269446


congrats! I have this exact necklace and have not taken it off in 1 year. LOVE LOVE


----------



## j_87

Taracanada said:


> congrats! I have this exact necklace and have not taken it off in 1 year. LOVE LOVE



Thank you! I’ve never been a necklace type of person, but have absolutely been loving this piece! [emoji173]️ I’ve been wearing it everyday, though I do take it off before showering or sleeping.


----------



## jssl1688

xxjoolisa said:


> Do they scratch each other a lot?



actually I don't wear them together without a buffer bracelet to prevent damage to either piece. I wear them separately one on each arm.


----------



## Cogmarks

eggandbacon81 said:


> Sorry to re-post here. Really want to get your opinion sooner..
> 
> Help dear JUC ring owners! - I bought a JUC ring last week and was too thrilled to look at every detail (I focused on the top only...). Yesterday I suddenly found a small pit on the bottom of the band. It is irregular in shape, and I couldn't see any Cartier logo related meaning in it. I asked my sales associate if it is a defect. She said it is a seal "she believes" signifies that the ring is made in Europe. Some of the markings are inside the ring and some are on the outside on the bottom of the band. But the look-like random shape really concerns me and bothers me more and more. Is there similar marking in your ring? It really looks like a defect. Thank you and I look forward to hearing about your experience.


I know this is an old post, but the mark on you JUC is an eagle’s head. You can see it with a magnifying glass. It is the European/French symbol for 18k gold. I have a trinity ring with an eagle’s head on the outside of each ring. Enjoy your JUC.


----------



## Cogmarks

lvjunkyxo said:


> Just added the white gold and black ceramic love cord today to my stack [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4214832
> View attachment 4214832
> View attachment 4214834


I like the smaller JUC. The regular one looks like it would be uncomfortable to wear.


----------



## Cogmarks

Cartier Forever said:


> I have the thin JUC ring and I love it. It's more comfy when comparing to the regular one. It also looks good when stacking with other rings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4222885


I am going to buy this ring for myself. It looks like it would be more comfortable than the original one. I have short nubs for fingers.


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

Rose gold LOVE & JUC


----------



## Lux.

I'm so envious of everyone with the rainbow bracelets. I'm happy to be seeing more of them recently. They're so beautiful


----------



## missisa07

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> Rose gold LOVE & JUC


Gooooorgeous.  Are they new, they're both so shiny still!  Just curious, what size do you wear in the Love and JUC?


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

missisa07 said:


> Gooooorgeous.  Are they new, they're both so shiny still!  Just curious, what size do you wear in the Love and JUC?



Thanks! The JUC is new - the love i had just gotten polished. 

the love is a 16 and the JUC is a size 15


----------



## jimmie staton

Lou Hennessy said:


> View attachment 4289048
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ladies what ring would you suggest to stack with my new cartier love ring?


I am a man... and I think that the thin Love ring in diamonds would be a nice touch... Your hand looks lovely as is.
"J!m"


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

My birthday gift from hubby. And I already scratched it a little in one side at work...uggh!


----------



## jimmie staton

NikkisABagGirl said:


> View attachment 4294529
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My birthday gift from hubby. And I already scratched it a little in one side at work...uggh!


LOVE IT !!!! There's nothing like the Tank Watch... in your case The Cartier Tank Timepiece.
"J!m"


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

jimmie staton said:


> LOVE IT !!!! There's nothing like the Tank Watch... in your case The Cartier Tank Timepiece.
> "J!m"


Thanks! I love how minimalist it looks. ♥️


----------



## Taracanada

Kindness3 said:


> Well loved cartier loves with lovely petina


is one rose gold the other yellow? love the subtle difference in colour


----------



## lisawhit

My only Cartier...I love it...


----------



## Cartier Forever

lisawhit said:


> My only Cartier...I love it...


I love you pairing it with VCA perlee pearl and alhambra[emoji7]


----------



## lisawhit

Cartier Forever said:


> I love you pairing it with VCA perlee pearl and alhambra[emoji7]


Thank you


----------



## lovecartier

Two loves on the beach


----------



## SilverBen

Fun stack Ive been wearing for the past week or so


----------



## jimmie staton

nice... I enjoy beach time wearing my Love bracelet... coming out of the water dripping and glistening and my Love bracelet wet and gleaming. that is the only piece I don't have to worry about when beaching or anything else.
"J!m"


----------



## marzipanchen

lovecartier said:


> Two loves on the beach



Amazing photo! Love it!


----------



## iriedame

lovecartier said:


> Two loves on the beach


I love everything about this...my two fave loves....


----------



## lisawhit

lovecartier said:


> Two loves on the beach


love this


----------



## ThingsThatILove

A newbie with first post, admiring all those lovely cartier in action photos. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## jimmie staton

ThingsThatILove said:


> A newbie with first post, admiring all those lovely cartier in action photos. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4300347


Nice and welcome to this forum... thanks for sharing and posting.
"J!m"


----------



## AuthenticLux

ThingsThatILove said:


> A newbie with first post, admiring all those lovely cartier in action photos. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4300347


Lovely! (I am also jealous that you can keep plants alive but that's a whole other forum)


----------



## jimmie staton

AuthenticLux said:


> Lovely! (I am also jealous that you can keep plants alive but that's a whole other forum)


HILARIOUS !!!! I noticed the same thing and said to myself "How did she do that ?!?" lol... and the Love bracelets are wonderful as well.
"J!m"


----------



## Tonimichelle

NikkisABagGirl said:


> View attachment 4294529
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My birthday gift from hubby. And I already scratched it a little in one side at work...uggh!


It’s gorgeous! With or without a scratch


----------



## AuthenticLux

NikkisABagGirl said:


> View attachment 4294529
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My birthday gift from hubby. And I already scratched it a little in one side at work...uggh!


Gorgeous!!! Scratch or no scratch! HBD!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

AuthenticLux said:


> Gorgeous!!! Scratch or no scratch! HBD!


Thanks a bunch! I am so clumsy! Haha!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Tonimichelle said:


> It’s gorgeous! With or without a scratch


Really loving it more now that I broke it in! ♥️


----------



## jimmie staton

Tonimichelle said:


> It’s gorgeous! With or without a scratch


scratches adds character, especially if you have an amazing story about how that scratch appeared.  lol I'm sure it can be buffed out if it really bothers you.
"J!m"


----------



## ThingsThatILove

jimmie staton said:


> Nice and welcome to this forum... thanks for sharing and posting.
> "J!m"


Thank you, this forum has been and still is a great help. It's been about 3months wearing the Loves and enjoying them every single moment!


----------



## ThingsThatILove

AuthenticLux said:


> Lovely! (I am also jealous that you can keep plants alive but that's a whole other forum)


Thank you and about the plants...
I wish I knew why they are doing ok, perhaps finally they are in the right spot for thriving...? Fingers crossed, they might not be there when I post something next time.


----------



## iriedame

Relaxing with my stack


----------



## AuthenticLux

ThingsThatILove said:


> Thank you and about the plants...
> I wish I knew why they are doing ok, perhaps finally they are in the right spot for thriving...? Fingers crossed, they might not be there when I post something next time.


----------



## AuthenticLux

iriedame said:


> View attachment 4300962
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Relaxing with my stack


Beautiful!


----------



## Zucnarf

iriedame said:


> View attachment 4300962
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Relaxing with my stack



[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## jimmie staton

ThingsThatILove said:


> Thank you and about the plants...
> I wish I knew why they are doing ok, perhaps finally they are in the right spot for thriving...? Fingers crossed, they might not be there when I post something next time.


LMBO !
"J!m"


----------



## Taracanada

Lou Hennessy said:


> View attachment 4289048
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ladies what ring would you suggest to stack with my new cartier love ring?


nothing! looks fabulous and classic with your Rolex!


----------



## jimmie staton

Taracanada said:


> nothing! looks fabulous and classic with your Rolex!


I concur.
"J!m"


----------



## missisa07

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> Thanks! The JUC is new - the love i had just gotten polished.
> 
> the love is a 16 and the JUC is a size 15


Thanks so much!  I also wear size 16 in the Love, but I'm wanting to add the exact same diamond JUC!  I'll probably go with 15 then.  It stacks so beautifully with your Love!


----------



## Kindness4

My current stack of cartier collection


----------



## jimmie staton

Kindness4 said:


> My current stack of cartier collection


That's hot ! Nice mix of metals.
"J!m"


----------



## Tall1Grl

My fav ‘lil stack, thank you for letting me share


----------



## jimmie staton

Tall1Grl said:


> My fav ‘lil stack, thank you for letting me share
> View attachment 4303656


Nice stack !!! Great choices Tall1Grl...
"J!m"


----------



## girliegirl

This evening. Sometimes I replace my engagement ring and wedding ring for these two.


----------



## marzipanchen

girliegirl said:


> This evening. Sometimes I replace my engagement ring and wedding ring for these two.


I did not know the love and trinity look so good together! Also, very cohesive look with the cord bracelet.


----------



## jimmie staton

girliegirl said:


> This evening. Sometimes I replace my engagement ring and wedding ring for these two.


lovely and nice finger stack... I like the way you did that. 
"J!m"


----------



## Kindness4

jimmie staton said:


> That's hot ! Nice mix of metals.
> "J!m"


Thank you so much


----------



## Louish

ThingsThatILove said:


> A newbie with first post, admiring all those lovely cartier in action photos. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4300347



They look great together


----------



## ThingsThatILove

Louish said:


> They look great together


Thank you. 
When I tried a classic size in YG, I wasn't sure, just didn't feel right somehow.  So next, tried a RG thinner love and I was thrilled. I was thinking of getting two RG but at the end  these two came together as a set with me.


----------



## Souzie

My stack this morning...


----------



## AuthenticLux

xsouzie said:


> My stack this morning...
> View attachment 4307818


Beautiful!❤️


----------



## fashionmaven999

xsouzie said:


> My stack this morning...
> View attachment 4307818



Beautiful stack!


----------



## Chanelandco

xsouzie said:


> My stack this morning...
> View attachment 4307818


Your stack is gorgeous! I love it


----------



## Souzie

AuthenticLux said:


> Beautiful!❤️





fashionmaven999 said:


> Beautiful stack!





Chanelandco said:


> Your stack is gorgeous! I love it



Thank you!!


----------



## missyb

xsouzie said:


> My stack this morning...
> View attachment 4307818



Beautiful!


----------



## Hatsoff1

xsouzie said:


> My stack this morning...
> View attachment 4307818


Love this combo! Gorgeous stack! 
 I'm  hoping to add a rose gold CDC to my stack  this year.


----------



## Souzie

missyb said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you 


Hatsoff1 said:


> Love this combo! Gorgeous stack!
> I'm  hoping to add a rose gold CDC to my stack  this year.


Thanks!  I've been loving rose gold lately.   Think I'll be adding a VCA alhambra to the mix soon..


----------



## Atlasandajax

Last week I was in St Croix and bought a Sonya Ltd crucian hook bracelet. She was the original designer of the bracelet back in the 1960s and I love how well it goes with my juc. I still haven’t taken my love out from it’s hiding spot since we returned but I think it will look nice with it as well.


----------



## ChanelFan29

Adding this as a comparison of the Yellow vs Pink gold.  I’m only keeping one, but they are a quarter size different.  Trying to figure out which size I like best!  Hoping to add a yellow love cuff soon, so either should work:


----------



## ChanelFan29

One more:

Yellow and Pink gold


----------



## lvjunkyxo

ChanelFan29 said:


> Adding this as a comparison of the Yellow vs Pink gold.  I’m only keeping one, but they are a quarter size different.  Trying to figure out which size I like best!  Hoping to add a yellow love cuff soon, so either should work:



Love the yellow on the middle![emoji7]


----------



## NikkisABagGirl




----------



## Cartier Forever

ChanelFan29 said:


> One more:
> 
> Yellow and Pink gold


The yellow looks good with your skin tone.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

xsouzie said:


> My stack this morning...
> View attachment 4307818


Love love your stack!


----------



## wenlet

Just want to share the catbird kitten mitten I just picked up to complement my new Love... I’m testing the kitten mitten to see if I can also never take it off.


----------



## Souzie

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Love love your stack!



Thank you.  Yours is gorgeous as well...love your Alhambra!!


----------



## Perli

ChanelFan29 said:


> One more:
> 
> Yellow and Pink gold



I like the YG one more on you, the colour pops out more, I think. On the other hand: Can`t go wrong with either! Good luck deciding!


----------



## ChanelFan29

I ended up keeping the pink gold small JUC.  I did add the yellow gold love ring.  I really like the slight contrast in colors since I will probably stack these rings.

I also have the Cartier Love wedding band in white gold that I wear with my Tiffany setting engagement ring.  I added a pic of that incase anyone wants a size comparison, but I don’t intend to wear them together.

I am going to add the Love Cuff, so I wanted the bigger Love ring for this hand.


----------



## ChanelFan29

Just an example for size comparison with the wedding band:


----------



## uhpharm01

...


----------



## Taracanada

lvjunkyxo said:


> Love the yellow on the middle![emoji7]


I like the yellow on the middle too!


----------



## Cat2708

Relaxing at home with my Loves (2 size 18s and a 19)


----------



## Elegantlytwist

Today’s stack....


----------



## Elegantlytwist

Switching stack for the evening


----------



## americanroyal89

Perks of working from home


----------



## Kindness3

My everyday cartier look ,love contrast between three


----------



## Kindness3

Second of my favorite looks when I want little bling lol


----------



## Tonimichelle

Kindness3 said:


> Second of my favorite looks when I want little bling lol


Love your stack and love your menotte! Out of interest, I know the non diamond white gold love is not rhodium plated as standard. Is the menotte rhodium plated?


----------



## Kindness3

Tonimichelle said:


> Love your stack and love your menotte! Out of interest, I know the non diamond white gold love is not rhodium plated as standard. Is the menotte rhodium plated?


Yes it is you can tell the different love the contrast between the two


----------



## Tonimichelle

Kindness3 said:


> Yes it is you can tell the different love the contrast between the two


Thank you! I have a white gold love (an older one that has been rhodium plated at a later date) so interested to know if it would match. My white gold cuff non rhodium looks very different.


----------



## Kindness3

Tonimichelle said:


> Thank you! I have a white gold love (an older one that has been rhodium plated at a later date) so interested to know if it would match. My white gold cuff non rhodium looks very different.


Very welcome


----------



## lvjunkyxo

Is it true the rhodium plated gets more scratches and worn down then the non rhodium? Thank you in advance!


----------



## nicole0612

Kindness3 said:


> Second of my favorite looks when I want little bling lol



Your gold chunky bracelet is so cool! I love it


----------



## Dorf

Agenda, key holder, pen and Santos fragrance


----------



## Caz71

Matching cuff n ring


----------



## Sparkledolll

JUC for the weekend [emoji1]


----------



## MahoganyQT

Running errands with my Love cuff and wedding band.


----------



## lms910

I recently got my first LOVE and then realized it needed some friends for my right hand. Tiffany T and Love go so well together!


----------



## ChanelFan29

lms910 said:


> View attachment 4354199
> 
> I recently got my first LOVE and then realized it needed some friends for my right hand. Tiffany T and Love go so well together!



I am considering this bracelet combo, it looks so beautiful! That’s the small Love right?


----------



## carleykitten

MahoganyQT said:


> Running errands with my Love cuff and wedding band.
> View attachment 4350742


you have beautiful hands!


----------



## MahoganyQT

carleykitten said:


> you have beautiful hands!



Thank you [emoji5]


----------



## HelloSunshinez

Finally have this beauty!


----------



## MainlyBailey

HelloSunshinez said:


> Finally have this beauty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4356417
> View attachment 4356418


Congrats!!! Love it!


----------



## lms910

ChanelFan29 said:


> I am considering this bracelet combo, it looks so beautiful! That’s the small Love right?


small love and thin tiffany t bracelet!


----------



## SilverBen




----------



## ParisianMia

My new Cartier bracelet [emoji76]


----------



## Shopaholic 1705

Debuting here with my trinity silk cord bracelet 
Still couldn’t make up my mind between the love bracelet or love cuff even after trying them for the 10th time.. lol


----------



## Shopaholic 1705

Trinity silk cord and wg love band in action


----------



## BrandLoyal2020

New Cartier Love Necklace in YG that I got last month for my 21st birthday! Sits a little high but I'm going to wear it for a couple more weeks until I send it out to get lengthened! I wear it alongside my Cartier Chain Necklace in YG that I got this past Christmas too!

Does anyone know how much Cartier charges after the complimentary lengthening of 4 cm? 

Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## marzipanchen

BrandLoyal2020 said:


> New Cartier Love Necklace in YG that I got last month for my 21st birthday! Sits a little high but I'm going to wear it for a couple more weeks until I send it out to get lengthened! I wear it alongside my Cartier Chain Necklace in YG that I got this past Christmas too!
> 
> Does anyone know how much Cartier charges after the complimentary lengthening of 4 cm?
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 4367614
> View attachment 4367616


Congratulations on this beautiful necklace and your b-day. I like how you styled it here, especially with the white turtleneck.


----------



## jssl1688

Stack for the evening out.


----------



## guccilover21

jssl1688 said:


> Stack for the evening out.



Beautiful diamond bangles. Where did you get those?


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

After many years of difficulty finally got my cartier panther bracelet in rose gold


----------



## Shopgirl1996

JessicaRabbit1 said:


> After many years of difficulty finally got my cartier panther bracelet in rose gold



Yay! So glad you went with the panther bracelet!


----------



## nadiap

jssl1688 said:


> Stack for the evening out.



Wow.. I'm normally not a fan of too much stacking but this looks so gorgeous!


----------



## <3mychinitos

jssl1688 said:


> Stack for the evening out.



Love it!


----------



## NurseAnn

guccilover21 said:


> Beautiful diamond bangles. Where did you get those?


Yes please share!  They are perfect.


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

Shopgirl1996 said:


> Yay! So glad you went with the panther bracelet!



thankyou!  it was such a hard choice haha. im happy feels so lovely to wear  xx


----------



## honeypeach

JessicaRabbit1 said:


> thankyou!  it was such a hard choice haha. im happy feels so lovely to wear  xx



Congratulations! Finally!
How about the orchid bracelet, still no news?


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

honeypeach said:


> Congratulations! Finally!
> How about the orchid bracelet, still no news?



Thank you honey peach! haha finally!
Still nothing. I never heard back. I tried my best but it didn't work out. Maybe there is a reason - just wasn't meant to be. 
xx


----------



## Cartier Forever

JessicaRabbit1 said:


> After many years of difficulty finally got my cartier panther bracelet in rose gold


The Cartier panther just can't go wrong! It looks super cute on you[emoji7]


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

Cartier Forever said:


> The Cartier panther just can't go wrong! It looks super cute on you[emoji7]


Thanks so much  xx


----------



## south-of-france

So cute! Does the panther ever wander to the underside of your wrist?


----------



## Luv n bags

My JUC on a chilly morning!


----------



## Luv n bags

jssl1688 said:


> Stack for the evening out.



This stack is lovely!


----------



## Suzil

jssl1688 said:


> Stack for the evening out.


+1 - your stack is awesome and would love to know where are those diamond bangles from!


----------



## Kindness3

Hope everyone had great weekend thought I post something new look ,thank you for letting share


----------



## MainlyBailey

Loving my new ring!!!!


----------



## GoldFish8

mzhurshie said:


> Loving my new ring!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4370033


Gorgeous stack! But can I just comment on your beautiful hand!! #HandModel


----------



## MainlyBailey

GoldFish8 said:


> Gorgeous stack! But can I just comment on your beautiful hand!! #HandModel


Awwww thank you!!!!!! You're too kind!!


----------



## Kindness3

mzhurshie said:


> Loving my new ring!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4370033


Love your new look amazing on you


----------



## MainlyBailey

Kindness3 said:


> Love your new look amazing [emoji813][emoji813][emoji813]on you


Thank you, Kindness3 (indeed!)
Almost jabbed myself in the eye with the ring earlier, but hell, it's worth it.


----------



## Liala

My new gold Love Bracelet and Etincelle wedding band!


----------



## <3mychinitos

mzhurshie said:


> Loving my new ring!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4370033



Stunning!  Is that the larger size or the smaller size?  And I agree. I love the hands/manicure! [emoji7]


----------



## MainlyBailey

<3mychinitos said:


> Stunning!  Is that the larger size or the smaller size?  And I agree. I love the hands/manicure! [emoji7]


Aw thank you! It's the regular (I guess the larger) sized ring with diamonds! The JUC bracelet is the smaller size. I have super poor lighting in the house since we're moving and took most of the ceiling lamps out. Thank you so much for your kind words!!


----------



## MahoganyQT

I just got this 2 diamond love pendant and I love it. [emoji7]


----------



## MainlyBailey

MahoganyQT said:


> I just got this 2 diamond love pendant and I love it. [emoji7]
> View attachment 4373581


I have it in RG and haven't taken it off since I got mine! Looks beautiful! Love it and wear it in good health


----------



## MahoganyQT

mzhurshie said:


> I have it in RG and haven't taken it off since I got mine! Looks beautiful! Love it and wear it in good health



Thank you! I can understand why you haven’t taken it off. It’s such a lovely piece!


----------



## Luv n bags

MahoganyQT said:


> I just got this 2 diamond love pendant and I love it. [emoji7]
> View attachment 4373581



Gorgeous!


----------



## midniteluna

MahoganyQT said:


> I just got this 2 diamond love pendant and I love it. [emoji7]
> View attachment 4373581



I got this last year in YG and have not taken it off ever! Still loving it [emoji173]️ looks good on you!


----------



## Dorf




----------



## MahoganyQT

midniteluna said:


> I got this last year in YG and have not taken it off ever! Still loving it [emoji173]️ looks good on you!



Thanks! It’s soooo pretty isn’t it? Just the right amount of sparkle.


----------



## midniteluna

MahoganyQT said:


> Thanks! It’s soooo pretty isn’t it? Just the right amount of sparkle.



Yes!! Fell in love with it when I first saw it [emoji7]


----------



## Kindness3

Well I lucked out no found cartier Le menetto bracelet yellow gold ,I love it more then the white. Thank you for letting me share my new cartier bracelet


----------



## Dorf

My SOTD: Cartier Les Heures XII Mysterieuse


----------



## MahoganyQT

A little pearl stacking...


----------



## iriedame

My fave things


----------



## jssl1688

guccilover21 said:


> Beautiful diamond bangles. Where did you get those?


thank you, sorry for the delayed reply, I had them custom made by my jeweler. 



nadiap said:


> Wow.. I'm normally not a fan of too much stacking but this looks so gorgeous!



thanks nedlap



:heart:mychinitos said:


> Love it!



thank you



NurseAnn said:


> Yes please share!  They are perfect.



I had them made by my jeweler



Miso Fine said:


> This stack is lovely!



thank you



Suzil said:


> +1 - your stack is awesome and would love to know where are those diamond bangles from!



I had them made by my jeweler


----------



## LVFringedSpeedy

Here some pictures of me  just bought the LOVE ring (broad one) in wg, need to take pictures soon


----------



## Armcandyjunkie29

Chopard, cartier, VCA


----------



## elenam12345

mzhurshie said:


> Loving my new ring!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4370033


is this the new thin juc?


----------



## MainlyBailey

elenam12345 said:


> is this the new thin juc?


the bracelet is thin, the ring is regular


----------



## elenam12345

mzhurshie said:


> the bracelet is thin, the ring is regular



How are you liking the bracelet? Any regrets? About to get the thin one myself


----------



## MainlyBailey

elenam12345 said:


> How are you liking the bracelet? Any regrets? About to get the thin one myself


I prefer the thin bracelet. Easy to stack and light. I tried the regular and just didnt like how it looked on my small wrist. I never take it off and have no regrets!!!!


----------



## Kindness3

Love to stack ,how many others out there love to stack too ,please share pictures


----------



## Lorenaax

mzhurshie said:


> Loving my new ring!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4370033


Love your stack !!! Do you have the small juc ?


----------



## MainlyBailey

Lorenaax said:


> Love your stack !!! Do you have the small juc ?


Thank you! The bracelet is small juc and the ring is regular size.


----------



## Shopaholic 1705

Coffee break at work


----------



## Tara one

Shopaholic 1705 said:


> Coffee break at work



Is this the “bigger” width Love?


----------



## Shopaholic 1705

Hi.. nope it’s the regular love
Maybe the angle of the picture makes it look wider


----------



## Onebagtoomany

On the bus and admiring the sunlight falling on my bracelets! Love cuff in YG stacked with Hermes Chaine d’Ancre in YG. I am also wearing (not pictured) the Love wedding ring in YG on my left hand instead of my regular wedding rings today. I normally wear it as a right hand ring but starting to think it is a bit too matchy matchy with my cuff.


----------



## Caz71

Out shopping. My cuff


----------



## Caz71

Cuff


----------



## midniteluna

Wearing my new PG Love ring today with my YG Love Bracelet and Trinity Cord [emoji7]


----------



## midniteluna

Caz71 said:


> Cuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4386739



I love your stack! Been thinking of adding the T&Co beads too! Is the silver one from T&Co too?


----------



## Kindness3

Its raining kind of day can't wait for spring to come


----------



## xxDxx




----------



## missisa07

xxDxx said:


> View attachment 4388219


Yowza, this is a stunning combination!


----------



## Msss_Thang

My stack for now...


----------



## SilverBen

Been enjoying my
JUC a lot lately


----------



## chanelbee23

My Cartier TF, I love it to death!


----------



## saluck

Love this thread and seeing everyone’s beautiful stacks!


----------



## Andy1612

jssl1688 said:


> Stack for the evening out.



Beautiful stack!


----------



## Miss CC

On vacation in Vegas


----------



## Rami00




----------



## Rami00

saluck said:


> Love this thread and seeing everyone’s beautiful stacks!


Loveee!


----------



## jimmie staton

MahoganyQT said:


> A little pearl stacking...
> 
> View attachment 4378313


Lovely skin tone... nice nail color
"J!m"


----------



## jimmie staton

Armcandyjunkie29 said:


> View attachment 4382386
> View attachment 4382377
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chopard, cartier, VCA


Excellent stack ! Lovely skin tone !!!
"J!m"


----------



## jimmie staton

MahoganyQT said:


> I just got this 2 diamond love pendant and I love it. [emoji7]
> View attachment 4373581


gorgeous !
"J!m"


----------



## jimmie staton

MahoganyQT said:


> Running errands with my Love cuff and wedding band.
> View attachment 4350742


very nice... lovely skin tone
"J!m"


----------



## Taracanada

Hello Lovelies!! Has anyone seen this Leather Cartier Love bracelet???or own one. I quite like it, I have sizing issues with my thin love bracelet, it fits ok in the winter..then when summer comes I swell and the darn this is too tight to wear. This leather bracelet is like a watch it can be easily adjusted in the different temperatures. Thank you!


----------



## LoveBracelet

Taracanada said:


> Hello Lovelies!! Has anyone seen this Leather Cartier Love bracelet???or own one. I quite like it, I have sizing issues with my thin love bracelet, it fits ok in the winter..then when summer comes I swell and the darn this is too tight to wear. This leather bracelet is like a watch it can be easily adjusted in the different temperatures. Thank you!


Saw it in real last week, nice bracelet, it's actually quite big and was exposed in the men's corner but it's totally unisex I think.


----------



## Lorenaax

susanq said:


> Give me all of the cartier rose gold


Are both your Cartier pieces rose gold ?


----------



## Kindness3

MainlyBailey said:


> Thank you, Kindness3 (indeed!)
> Almost jabbed myself in the eye with the ring earlier, but hell, it's worth it.


Yes it is lol


----------



## midniteluna

Out with my new PS11 [emoji173]️


----------



## MahoganyQT

My second day with this combo. I’m also wearing the small Love  pendant and hoops. I usually change my jewelry every day depending on my outfit.


----------



## Suzil

MahoganyQT said:


> My second day with this combo. I’m also wearing the small Love  pendant and hoops. I usually change my jewelry every day depending on my outfit.
> View attachment 4405422


Lovely combo! Is your other bracelet a DBY? How do they stack together? Curious to know if it tends to go under your Love if that makes sense. Thank you!


----------



## MahoganyQT

Suzil said:


> Lovely combo! Is your other bracelet a DBY? How do they stack together? Curious to know if it tends to go under your Love if that makes sense. Thank you!



Thanks! It is a DBTY. My love is a cuff and it has gotten caught around it, but not a lot. The DBTY is slightly bigger around than the cuff so it slides down more on my wrist. I have 5.5 inch wrists but I like my bracelets on the larger size so I wear a size 17 cuff. My DBTY is adjustable and I wear it at the 7 inch mark with the Love. If I adjust it to 6.5 inches it goes under the Love.


----------



## Suzil

MahoganyQT said:


> Thanks! It is a DBTY. My love is a cuff and it has gotten caught around it, but not a lot. The DBTY is slightly bigger around than the cuff so it slides down more on my wrist. I have 5.5 inch wrists but I like my bracelets on the larger size so I wear a size 17 cuff. My DBTY is adjustable and I wear it at the 7 inch mark with the Love. If I adjust it to 6.5 inches it goes under the Love.


Thank you for the detailed response!


----------



## Shopaholic 1705

My current stack.. can’t wait to add more!


----------



## Cartier Forever

Shopaholic 1705 said:


> My current stack.. can’t wait to add more!


Gorgeous. Love your Fendi bag too[emoji7]


----------



## Shopaholic 1705

Thank you


----------



## winterbaby14

Rose Golds.


----------



## winterbaby14

WG. YG. WG four diamonds. RG. WG.


----------



## adri

My POV


----------



## sarahkim

Rose gold  I never thought I could pull it off but I went for it anyway.

In the back of an Uber in NYC en route to airport.


----------



## NurseAnn

My favorite thing about the JUC ring is that I can wear it next to another ring without them touching/scratching due to its shape.


----------



## marzipanchen

Wow, beautiful! Looks great on you with your LOVE bracelet.


----------



## hokatie

With my love today at the zoo


----------



## americanroyal89

I love riding in the passenger seat so I can stare at my love


----------



## ChanelFan29

My cuff with Cartier rings:


----------



## Taracanada

I have an addiction to the Cartier Love collection, this weekend we added Matching love rings for our 10th anniversary. I completed my collection of the earrings, bracelet and ring to match my 18k Tank solo. Thanks for letting me share ! P>S Don't mind my husbands working hands!!


----------



## marzipanchen

How sweet and romantic!!! Congratulations @Taracanada 
And I must say, I quite like the contrast between his "working hands" and the shiny gold. Great photo.



Taracanada said:


> I have an addiction to the Cartier Love collection, this weekend we added Matching love rings for our 10th anniversary. I completed my collection of the earrings, bracelet and ring to match my 18k Tank solo. Thanks for letting me share ! P>S Don't mind my husbands working hands!!


----------



## Taracanada

marzipanchen said:


> How sweet and romantic!!! Congratulations @Taracanada
> And I must say, I quite like the contrast between his "working hands" and the shiny gold. Great photo.


 thank you so much !


----------



## BostonBlockhead

Taracanada said:


> I have an addiction to the Cartier Love collection, this weekend we added Matching love rings for our 10th anniversary. I completed my collection of the earrings, bracelet and ring to match my 18k Tank solo. Thanks for letting me share ! P>S Don't mind my husbands working hands!!



I would look at those working hands and appreciate the value that much more knowing how hard you work to buy those pieces.


----------



## annavv

Hi everyone -- first time poster long time lurker 

I just purchased my first Love Ring in YG as a gift to myself (about three weeks ago) and am noticing that it looks like the gold on the inside of the engraved circle emblems seems to be chipping off? Some of them are intact fully, while others seem to have completely lost the gold plating. Is this something that happens with normal wear? I wear it every day and am generally pretty careful with it though it does have its fair share of scratches already.

I purchased at a Cartier boutique so I can't imagine it would be an issue with authenticity. Help! What's a girl to do?


----------



## andforpoise

annavv said:


> Hi everyone -- first time poster long time lurker [emoji2]
> 
> I just purchased my first Love Ring in YG as a gift to myself (about three weeks ago) and am noticing that it looks like the gold on the inside of the engraved circle emblems seems to be chipping off? Some of them are intact fully, while others seem to have completely lost the gold plating. Is this something that happens with normal wear? I wear it every day and am generally pretty careful with it though it does have its fair share of scratches already.
> 
> I purchased at a Cartier boutique so I can't imagine it would be an issue with authenticity. Help! What's a girl to do?


So you have a picture?


----------



## annavv

andforpoise said:


> So you have a picture?



You can see how in one of the pictures there's still a small section of the shiny gold left, while in the other it's completely gone aside from the middle line. That's also a common theme-- the strike through on all emblems seems to remain golden. 

Seems like maybe this is something I'll have to get repaired if that's even possible? Again, I've only had it for about three weeks and definitely haven't exposed it to harsh chemicals or anything besides soap and water.


----------



## BostonBlockhead

annavv said:


> You can see how in one of the pictures there's still a small section of the shiny gold left, while in the other it's completely gone aside from the middle line. That's also a common theme-- the strike through on all emblems seems to remain golden.
> 
> Seems like maybe this is something I'll have to get repaired if that's even possible? Again, I've only had it for about three weeks and definitely haven't exposed it to harsh chemicals or anything besides soap and water.



It almost looks like something is caked in there.  The ring isn't plated so there's nothing to chip off......


----------



## annavv

BostonBlockhead said:


> It almost looks like something is caked in there.  The ring isn't plated so there's nothing to chip off......



I figured that's also why I was confused as to why it looks as if it's chipping..


----------



## annavv

annavv said:


> I figured that's also why I was confused as to why it looks as if it's chipping..



HAH! I think it was just residue from lotion that had been stuck in there. Apologies for the dramatics and hysterics


----------



## BostonBlockhead

annavv said:


> HAH! I think it was just residue from lotion that had been stuck in there. Apologies for the dramatics and hysterics



Oh good!  I was going to suggest a good soak and light scrub in there with a soft toothbrush.  That usually dislodges any creams that get stuck.


----------



## A Yah Suh

Yellow gold 4 diamond LOVE [emoji177]


----------



## Kaoli

love ring & love bracelet


----------



## MainlyBailey

4.25.19 stack 

Waiting to add my Chopard hearts MOP bangle to the mix! Also thinking of adding the WG thin JUC.


----------



## Violet Bleu




----------



## MahoganyQT

MainlyBailey said:


> 4.25.19 stack
> 
> Waiting to add my Chopard hearts MOP bangle to the mix! Also thinking of adding the WG thin JUC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4414091



Nice stack and nails! [emoji7]


----------



## MainlyBailey

MahoganyQT said:


> Nice stack and nails! [emoji7]


Thank you! So ready for summer!


----------



## Fally420

MainlyBailey said:


> 4.25.19 stack
> 
> Waiting to add my Chopard hearts MOP bangle to the mix! Also thinking of adding the WG thin JUC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4414091



wow great summer color! 

Could you please post a pic when you get your Chopard bangle? I'm also looking at Chopard.. 
Thanks a lot!


----------



## MainlyBailey

Fally420 said:


> wow great summer color!
> 
> Could you please post a pic when you get your Chopard bangle? I'm also looking at Chopard..
> Thanks a lot!


I sure will! It was between Happy Hearts and Piaget's Possession, and Chopard was too cute to pass up. Will def share once it arrives!


----------



## Shopaholic 1705




----------



## xxDxx

A Yah Suh said:


> View attachment 4413533
> 
> Yellow gold 4 diamond LOVE [emoji177]



Love this pic!!


----------



## Kindness3

Kaoli said:


> love ring & love bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4413652


Congratulations on your new love,happy birthday to you too


----------



## BostonBlockhead

Been a while since I posted a photo.  Lady love with me at work today......   Other love is in for some TLC (damn screws).


----------



## Canturi lover

Violet Bleu said:


> View attachment 4414361



Violet Bleu, forgive my ignorance, which watch is this? It’s stunning!  Also, are you still wearing your 3 loves! [emoji253]


----------



## Kaoli

Kindness3 said:


> Congratulations on your new love,happy birthday to you too



Thank you [emoji173]️


----------



## sarahkim

En route to airport again. Who else has socks that bunch up at the back? [emoji28]


----------



## Msss_Thang

Got to try on some of the thin (sm) bracelets today and now I am IN love with this stack. I am planning to wear these on my right arm since I already have 2 love bracelets stacked on my left. I feel like it might be too busy to wear them all on my left too?


----------



## marzipanchen

sarahkim said:


> View attachment 4417139
> 
> 
> En route to airport again. Who else has socks that bunch up at the back? [emoji28]


wow, beautiful bracelet and ring @sarahkim - and I am in LOVE with your sneakers! are they Saint Laurent? TIA 
Also, my socks always bunch up OR slip down my heels when I wear sneakers.


----------



## sarahkim

marzipanchen said:


> wow, beautiful bracelet and ring @sarahkim - and I am in LOVE with your sneakers! are they Saint Laurent? TIA
> Also, my socks always bunch up OR slip down my heels when I wear sneakers.



Thank you! Sneakers are givenchy


----------



## missisa07

Msss_Thang said:


> Got to try on some of the thin (sm) bracelets today and now I am IN love with this stack. I am planning to wear these on my right arm since I already have 2 love bracelets stacked on my left. I feel like it might be too busy to wear them all on my left too?


Wow, I don't normally think the thin Love can stand alone on its own, but with those two JUCs, that's a great combination!


----------



## missyb

sarahkim said:


> View attachment 4417139
> 
> 
> En route to airport again. Who else has socks that bunch up at the back? [emoji28]



Living royal socks are the best they don’t bunch or slip. I wear them with all my different style Golden Goose.


----------



## marzipanchen

sarahkim said:


> Thank you! Sneakers are givenchy


thanks for sharing!


----------



## Raquelmerlo

Hi
I couldn’t find the one for bags, so here I am...
Trying to find the Must De Cartier, Kelly bag.  Can anyone help?


----------



## BostonBlockhead

I’m his lobster . ❤️


----------



## PamK

BostonBlockhead said:


> View attachment 4422698
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m his lobster . [emoji173]️



That is too adorable!! [emoji177]


----------



## Cclover2013

Msss_Thang said:


> Got to try on some of the thin (sm) bracelets today and now I am IN love with this stack. I am planning to wear these on my right arm since I already have 2 love bracelets stacked on my left. I feel like it might be too busy to wear them all on my left too?


Love the double thin juc ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## ms_sivalley




----------



## MahoganyQT

I decided to wear my 2 diamond love in at its shorter length today. I think I prefer it longer.


----------



## MainlyBailey

MahoganyQT said:


> View attachment 4423315
> 
> I decided to wear my 2 diamond love in at its shorter length today. I think I prefer it longer.


Same here. And I dont find this necklace to be stack friendly, so it doesnt need to be on the shortest length. Looks great on you!


----------



## MahoganyQT

MainlyBailey said:


> Same here. And I dont find this necklace to be stack friendly, so it doesnt need to be on the shortest length. Looks great on you!



Thank you. I find it to be more comfortable to wear when it’s longer too. I think it’s because of the double chains.


----------



## Violet Bleu




----------



## Cartier Forever

Violet Bleu said:


> View attachment 4423910


Love your stack. The Carolina Bucci looks super cute and matches your Cartier[emoji7]


----------



## Violet Bleu

Canturi lover said:


> Violet Bleu, forgive my ignorance, which watch is this? It’s stunning!  Also, are you still wearing your 3 loves! [emoji253]


This is the Tank Solo in Gold/SS with a custom blue alligator strap. And lately, I’ve really been enjoying wearing 2/3 plus my newest addition, the Love Cuff.


----------



## Violet Bleu

Cartier Forever said:


> Love your stack. The Carolina Bucci looks super cute and matches your Cartier[emoji7]


Thank you! You have a great eye! I’ve had some people make comments about how I wasted money on a bracelet that I could make myself.  It took me a few tries to figure out a bead combination that I love!


----------



## Cartier Forever

Violet Bleu said:


> Thank you! You have a great eye! I’ve had some people make comments about how I wasted money on a bracelet that I could make myself.  It took me a few tries to figure out a bead combination that I love! [emoji813]


Definitely not a waste. The beads are so gorgeous. Is it easy to put on?


----------



## Violet Bleu

Cartier Forever said:


> Definitely not a waste. The beads are so gorgeous. Is it easy to put on?


Yes! You just tie the string into a knot on the bottom. I like to tie the knot really close to my wrist so it doesn’t move around too much,


----------



## LVFringedSpeedy

I thought I would spice things up a little bit for spring awakening


----------



## zazou




----------



## luvmy3girls

Violet Bleu said:


> View attachment 4423910



Love this! How do you like the CB bracelet? Worth it? Do you shower with it on?


----------



## sarahkim

The collection just keeps growing. I am absolutely obsessed with pink gold. At the airport once again. 

Didn’t think I could pull off the JUC.

Or is it supposed to be this way? I can’t tell which way is the correct way heh. 

View attachment 4428099


----------



## Violet Bleu

luvmy3girls said:


> Love this! How do you like the CB bracelet? Worth it? Do you shower with it on?


I love the CB bracelet! Although I haven’t quite mastered how to tie a perfect knot yet, so it has fallen off a couple of times. I do not shower with it on since it has too many stones that I wouldn’t get wet.


----------



## TC1

Put this on Christmas Day, haven't taken it off since!


----------



## Kindness3

LOVE to change things up keeps me being different in stacking my cartier collection .thank you very much for letting me share


----------



## Bagsforcady

Mother’s Day at Cartier. Wishing all the hard working mums a very happy Mother’s Day!


----------



## Kindness3

Bagsforcady said:


> Mother’s Day at Cartier. Wishing all the hard working mums a very happy Mother’s Day!


You too thank you so much for your mother's day wishes


----------



## futurewoman

I just received my first Love as a Mother’s Day/anniversary present - thanks for letting me share!


----------



## SilverBen

My dream stack [emoji172] I’m very content (and have been for over a year now) with my collection which is rare for me, have I finally beat the Cartier bug?


----------



## Kindness3

futurewoman said:


> I just received my first Love as a Mother’s Day/anniversary present - thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4434067


Congratulations on your new cartier love ,happy mothers day


----------



## MahoganyQT

I layered my Love bracelet and Kenyan paper bead bracelets today. I love them both!


----------



## wenlet




----------



## SilverBen

10 diamond love [emoji172]


----------



## Mali_

MahoganyQT said:


> I layered my Love bracelet and Kenyan paper bead bracelets today. I love them both!
> View attachment 4436236


Your skin is beautiful, especially against the gold. 

I lived in Kenya for 2 years: the most beautiful country on earth.


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

My new cartier galanterie earrings. 0.2ct each centre stone (not sure about the halo's). D VVS1, and they came with GIA certificates too (yay). 
Ive wanted these for a long time (before a certain famous person wore them). Of course it took me a long time to save for them haha . I like that they are a different take on solitaire studs. 
Sorry about photos - did my best.


----------



## Ethengdurst

DH bought me a YG love cuff and thin juc for 10 yr anniversary/belated Mother’s Day gift.


----------



## americanroyal89

Work mode


----------



## Jhezyszky66

Belated Mother’s Day/Valentine gift + a new pair of Balenciaga shoes!!!


----------



## Jhezyszky66

Violet Bleu said:


> View attachment 4423910


May I ask how long have you’ve been wearing your “love’s”? They’re beautiful patina’d!!! I just got got two of the bangles within six months and still hold that shine.


----------



## Kindness3

futurewoman said:


> I just received my first Love as a Mother’s Day/anniversary present - thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4434067


Congratulations to you


----------



## Kindness3

americanroyal89 said:


> Work mode


Love the picture


----------



## americanroyal89

Kindness3 said:


> Love the picture



Thank you!! I find that I stare at it when I should be working. Oops lol


----------



## jimmie staton

americanroyal89 said:


> Thank you!! I find that I stare at it when I should be working. Oops lol


I know, right ? What's not to LOVE about it ?
"J!m"


----------



## birkinbia

All about a curated neck this season. Here’s my new JUC necklace


----------



## Kindness3

americanroyal89 said:


> Thank you!! I find that I stare at it when I should be working. Oops lol


I understand what you mean I would too


----------



## zazou




----------



## zazou

Tea ceremony somewhere in China


----------



## Shopaholic 1705




----------



## greenteawasabi

Hi! Just added both the thin versions of the LᎾVE bracelet (size 16 - yellow gold) and JuC bracelet (size 15 - pink gold) about a month back. Also created the same stack with my rings (both thin LᎾVE + JuC in white gold). So so happy and loveee staring at them night and day.


----------



## TITI TATA

Can anyone tell if Christy Turlington is wearing the cartier trinity classic or the small ring?


----------



## Canturi lover

^^looks like the classic to me


----------



## Oleander1286

greenteawasabi said:


> Hi! Just added both the thin versions of the LᎾVE bracelet (size 16 - yellow gold) and JuC bracelet (size 15 - pink gold) about a month back. Also created the same stack with my rings (both thin LᎾVE + JuC in white gold). So so happy and loveee staring at them night and day.


rings look sooooo pretty together


----------



## birkinbia

BrandLoyal2020 said:


> New Cartier Love Necklace in YG that I got last month for my 21st birthday! Sits a little high but I'm going to wear it for a couple more weeks until I send it out to get lengthened! I wear it alongside my Cartier Chain Necklace in YG that I got this past Christmas too!
> 
> Does anyone know how much Cartier charges after the complimentary lengthening of 4 cm?
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 4367614
> View attachment 4367616


I'm pretty sure they do a complementary 2 inches for lengthening. My new JUC necklace sits high as well. But I am also waiting a few before I have it sent out lol.


----------



## Mr Posh Spice

Greetings from Paris!


----------



## sarahkim

added a pink gold diamants légers bracelet xs to my collection in celebration of my promotion at work. yay! i love the way it sits under my love bracelet. indoor and outdoor lighting 

i have the clasp on the inner jump ring and my SA recommended i add another one to tighten if i want, but i wanted to walk out of the store with it on. thoughts anyone? my love bracelet is a size 16.


----------



## jimmie staton

sarahkim said:


> added a pink gold diamants légers bracelet xs to my collection in celebration of my promotion at work. yay! i love the way it sits under my love bracelet. indoor and outdoor lighting
> 
> i have the clasp on the inner jump ring and my SA recommended i add another one to tighten if i want, but i wanted to walk out of the store with it on. thoughts anyone? my love bracelet is a size 16.


perfect !
"J!m"


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

Mr Posh Spice said:


> Greetings from Paris!



WOW great photo and amazing stack. Enjoy your time in Paris!


----------



## Taracanada

BostonBlockhead said:


> I would look at those working hands and appreciate the value that much more knowing how hard you work to buy those pieces.


thank you!


----------



## Violet Bleu

Jhezyszky66 said:


> May I ask how long have you’ve been wearing your “love’s”? They’re beautiful patina’d!!! I just got got two of the bangles within six months and still hold that shine.


I can’t remember exactly but maybe a couple of years. The cuff is newer.


----------



## Victoriashermes

manomi said:


> Thank u! I am over the moon!!


----------



## Rami00

JUC double pavé


----------



## Rami00

Love!


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

Rami00 said:


> Love!



great pictures! as always looking lovely Rami xx


----------



## GoldFish8

2nd favorite stack. I absolutely adore the way the JUC looks with the VCA guilloche


----------



## Rami00

JessicaRabbit1 said:


> great pictures! as always looking lovely Rami xx


Thank you xx


----------



## **Ann**

sarahkim said:


> added a pink gold diamants légers bracelet xs to my collection in celebration of my promotion at work. yay! i love the way it sits under my love bracelet. indoor and outdoor lighting
> 
> i have the clasp on the inner jump ring and my SA recommended i add another one to tighten if i want, but i wanted to walk out of the store with it on. thoughts anyone? my love bracelet is a size 16.


I LOVE this! I wear a size 16 LOVE as well. Does your diamants legers flip around your wrist or flip over on the inner jump chain, or does the diamond stay on top of your wrist pretty well? TIA!


----------



## sarahkim

**Ann** said:


> I LOVE this! I wear a size 16 LOVE as well. Does your diamants legers flip around your wrist or flip over on the inner jump chain, or does the diamond stay on top of your wrist pretty well? TIA!



Thanks!! It actually flips over here and there.. it also gets tangled with my love so I stopped wearing it together. At least until I resize but I think i’ll Wear it on the other wrist... though when it’s neatly organized it looks so beautiful


----------



## birkinbia

JUC necklace stack.... I don’t see too many JUC necklace pics. Anyone else have any styling pics they wanna share ?


----------



## antschulina

On the bus with my ballon bleu and the small love bracelet


----------



## Jhezyszky66

xactreality said:


> I searched but didn't find a similar thread.. please feel free to delete if there is..
> 
> This thread is almost a must in all forums and I think it is nice to be able to just look at our lovely pieces worn/stacked/styled!
> 
> I used to have many photos that I need to dig up but for now I'll start with this one as these 2 pieces are my absolute favorites! I love how the juc ring complements the love bracelet
> 
> View attachment 3520380


Is your clou ring the thin or original size?


----------



## ani108

Jhezyszky66 said:


> Is your clou ring the thin or original size?



It's the original - thin size didn't exist in 2016, came out last year.


----------



## noahhoke

Just a few pictures I could find in my photo gallery - my Cartier Love Bracelet in YG, JUC Bracelet in YG, Love Ring in YG, and Love Wedding Band in WG that I like to stack with my Love Ring.  (And a little Tiffany action!)


----------



## Gal4Dior

JessicaRabbit1 said:


> My new cartier galanterie earrings. 0.2ct each centre stone (not sure about the halo's). D VVS1, and they came with GIA certificates too (yay).
> Ive wanted these for a long time (before a certain famous person wore them). Of course it took me a long time to save for them haha . I like that they are a different take on solitaire studs.
> Sorry about photos - did my best.


Gorgeous!! Congratulations! What was the retail price on these beauties? DM if you can, would be nice to know how much I need to save up for mine.


----------



## jimmie staton

noahhoke said:


> Just a few pictures I could find in my photo gallery - my Cartier Love Bracelet in YG, JUC Bracelet in YG, Love Ring in YG, and Love Wedding Band in WG that I like to stack with my Love Ring.  (And a little Tiffany action!)


Great jewelry collection... awesome bag and luxury accessories. Love a nice and neat luxury bag with organized luxury accessories neatly done... every item has it's purpose and every item has it place harmoniously working together, Great style !
"J!m"


----------



## noahhoke

jimmie staton said:


> Great jewelry collection... awesome bag and luxury accessories. Love a nice and neat luxury bag with organized luxury accessories neatly done... every item has it's purpose and every item has it place harmoniously working together, Great style !
> "J!m"



Thank you so much!  People always ask me why I have so many Louis Vuitton SLGs... it is so I stay organized and it makes it a lot easier to switch from bag to bag.  When it comes to my jewelry collection, I think my next may be another White Gold Love Bracelet to stack with my YG Love once I graduate college, and maybe a Ballon Bleu


----------



## jimmie staton

noahhoke said:


> Thank you so much!  People always ask me why I have so many Louis Vuitton SLGs... it is so I stay organized and it makes it a lot easier to switch from bag to bag.  When it comes to my jewelry collection, I think my next may be another White Gold Love Bracelet to stack with my YG Love once I graduate college, and maybe a Ballon Bleu


Great choices throughout... I purchase most of my important luxury items early in life like yourself, I am so glad I did...now,  I can pace myself and buy a luxury item here, a luxury item there... a luxury item everywhere ! Someone a long time ago gave me some sound advice... do what you have to do now, so later on you afford to do what you want to do. Keep it up... it looks good on you... live and have the best life possible... continue to do it with style, class and grace.
"J!m"


----------



## americanroyal89

Vacation time!

May be hard to see. Wearing the love bracelet in rose gold. And stacked the thin white gold love ring and xxs trinity ring.


----------



## RAEDAY

Rocking two new additions:  Love Wedding Band in YG and small Juste un Clou ring in YG!  Loving these two stacked or mixing and matching either with the Classic Love ring in YG.  Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Tatownz

Love this stack. Love the thin version rings in JUC and LOVE! enjoy!!!


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

My green tank must de cartier in yellow gold with emerald green cartier strap 
(with Gucci marmont bag )


----------



## RAEDAY

Tatownz said:


> Love this stack. Love the thin version rings in JUC and LOVE! enjoy!!!


Thank you so much, @Tatownz !


----------



## forestrays

Matched my nails to the colour of my new Cartier Trinity Cord


----------



## jimmie staton

forestrays said:


> Matched my nails to the colour of my new Cartier Trinity Cord
> 
> View attachment 4496673


Cartier Tank, Cartier JUC ring, Cartier Trinity on Cord...AND Cartier Nail Polish ! This looks like an expensive ad campaign from Cartier !! You 'NAILED' it !!! Super Awesome !!!!
"J!m"


----------



## forestrays

jimmie staton said:


> Cartier Tank, Cartier JUC ring, Cartier Trinity on Cord...AND Cartier Nail Polish ! This looks like an expensive ad campaign from Cartier !! You 'NAILED' it !!! Super Awesome !!!!
> "J!m"


Thank you for your kind words and that pun!  I'm obsessed with Cartier haha


----------



## 7777777

Rami00 said:


> JUC double pavé


Is this is a comfortable ring to wear 24/7?
Could you please post more close ups.
Thank you


----------



## Rami00

7777777 said:


> Is this is a comfortable ring to wear 24/7?
> Could you please post more close ups.
> Thank you


Super comfortable and totally recommend it.


----------



## 7777777

Rami00 said:


> Super comfortable and totally recommend it.


Thank you! Looks great on you and beautiful with your other jewelry and wardrobe.


----------



## midniteluna

My Love is 1 years old and I paired it with my new silver “Harry Potter Snitch” bracelet Thanks for letting me share


----------



## HermesNovice

Rami00 said:


> Super comfortable and totally recommend it.


May I ask what is the diamond chain bracelet in your picture?  Is there a butterfly on it?


----------



## Grdnlol

Everyday classic


----------



## ckh04

My everyday stack. I’m still trying to figure out the order because I’m worried about my JUC nail head banging into the Love repeatedly over time.  

Does anyone have a “spacer” bracelet in leather or other material that they recommend?  So far, I’ve been using my hair ties but the bracelets are able to slip over and it doesn’t always work.


----------



## birkinbia

Grdnlol said:


> Everyday classic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4500224


white gold looks amazing on you !


----------



## birkinbia

ckh04 said:


> My everyday stack. I’m still trying to figure out the order because I’m worried about my JUC nail head banging into the Love repeatedly over time.
> 
> Does anyone have a “spacer” bracelet in leather or other material that they recommend?  So far, I’ve been using my hair ties but the bracelets are able to slip over and it doesn’t always work.


the nail head doesn't do much to the bracelet! and it doesn't go over the Loves too when worn like this. compared to when the tail of the nail is hitting the bracelet  hope this helps.


----------



## ckh04

birkinbia said:


> the nail head doesn't do much to the bracelet! and it doesn't go over the Loves too when worn like this. compared to when the tail of the nail is hitting the bracelet  hope this helps.



Thank you!  I prefer the stack worn this way so there’s a little space between the JUC and the Love. I think it helps show off the JUC a little better.   Do you find that the nail head gets damaged or more worn from constantly hitting the Love?


----------



## MainlyBailey

Went to try on the thin WG pave in Tyson's Galleria.


----------



## Fally420

MainlyBailey said:


> Went to try on the thin WG pave in Tyson's Galleria.



Great stack!
Is this the thin version of the JUC?


----------



## redjellybean

Mine


----------



## MainlyBailey

Fally420 said:


> Great stack!
> Is this the thin version of the JUC?


Thank you! Yes it's the thin JUC


----------



## XCCX




----------



## Corknut

XCCX said:


> View attachment 4505953


Gorgeous!! I love the onyx alhambra with the love and juc!


----------



## XCCX

Corknut said:


> Gorgeous!! I love the onyx alhambra with the love and juc!



Thank you!


----------



## LOYER

Mon rêve réalisé :cœur:


----------



## birkinbia

ckh04 said:


> Thank you!  I prefer the stack worn this way so there’s a little space between the JUC and the Love. I think it helps show off the JUC a little better.   Do you find that the nail head gets damaged or more worn from constantly hitting the Love?



Yes I get what you mean by the little space it has when worn like that. I wore mine like that too when I first got my Love to stack with my JUC. It doesn't get damaged at all, I can't even tell the difference. I guess just personal preference !!!


----------



## Zainabmoolla

Cartier Forever said:


> My and my best friend's bracelets :-p
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4157836


Are they all rose gold loves ?


----------



## Zainabmoolla

Cartier Forever said:


> My and my best friend's bracelets :-p
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4157836


Are they all rose gold loves ?


----------



## XCCX

Added the VCA recently..


----------



## jssl1688

Work days


----------



## HermesNovice

jssl1688 said:


> Work days


Your stack is beautiful.  May I ask what are the tennis bracelets?


----------



## Kindness3

Two of my three favorite things I love


----------



## XCCX




----------



## Jewerlyholic




----------



## loveforbal

Happy to share my new JUC addition to celebrate an award at work.I thought about buying a bag with the cash award, but wanted to buy something I would wear everyday that reminds me of the grit and hardwork that got me the award.


----------



## zibeline91

My sweet kitty


----------



## bellalove21

My YG cuff stacked with my RG thin love with 6 diamonds (third bracelet is David Yurman) I’m so in love with my stack!!!


----------



## jimmie staton

bellalove21 said:


> My YG cuff stacked with my RG thin love with 6 diamonds (third bracelet is David Yurman) I’m so in love with my stack!!!


lovely.
"J!m"


----------



## Bentley143




----------



## CoCoBelle

loveforbal said:


> Happy to share my new JUC addition to celebrate an award at work.I thought about buying a bag with the cash award, but wanted to buy something I would wear everyday that reminds me of the grit and hardwork that got me the award.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4531673


 
Same here! I just picked my new JUC today and usually I buy a bag, but also wanted something more meaningful to wear every day! Congrats, it looks awesome!


----------



## loveforbal

CoCoBelle said:


> Same here! I just picked my new JUC today and usually I buy a bag, but also wanted something more meaningful to wear every day! Congrats, it looks awesome!



Looks lovely and congrats on the purchase!


----------



## Chanelandco

Very happy that I decided to add the Thin love!
And the best part is by stacking them with another bracelet in between, on top or below, it fives a totally different look


----------



## zibeline91

Time for lunch


----------



## marzipanchen

loveforbal said:


> Happy to share my new JUC addition to celebrate an award at work.I thought about buying a bag with the cash award, but wanted to buy something I would wear everyday that reminds me of the grit and hardwork that got me the award.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4531673


congratulations! I think your stack looks  s t u n n i n g  on you. 
Is that the small love?


----------



## Chaton

Chanelandco said:


> Very happy that I decided to add the Thin love!
> And the best part is by stacking them with another bracelet in between, on top or below, it fives a totally different look



Thanks for posting - looks great on you!  Are they both pink gold or yellow?  I am thinking of a similar stack and wanted to know if the two thin and thick tend to stick together or separate more when worn?  Also, do they clank together and if this causes scratches or changes to the edges over time?  I know people stack tons but I haven’t read anything regarding this on the forum.  

Thanks again!


----------



## loveforbal

marzipanchen said:


> congratulations! I think your stack looks  s t u n n i n g  on you.
> Is that the small love?


Yes that's the small love I got early this year for my birthday.


----------



## XCCX




----------



## Sparkledolll

Recently added YG thin Pave to my RG stack


----------



## Chaton

Sparkledolll said:


> Recently added YG thin Pave to my RG stack



Drool-worthy!  Love the pink sapphire too.  So did all the RG ones fade because they look yellow to me.  How long did it take before you started to see them fade to YG?


----------



## Sparkledolll

Chaton said:


> Drool-worthy!  Love the pink sapphire too.  So did all the RG ones fade because they look yellow to me.  How long did it take before you started to see them fade to YG?



I think it’s just the lighting. My RG hasn’t faded but there’s not a huge difference between Cartier YG and RG anyway.


----------



## Chanelandco

Chaton said:


> Thanks for posting - looks great on you!  Are they both pink gold or yellow?  I am thinking of a similar stack and wanted to know if the two thin and thick tend to stick together or separate more when worn?  Also, do they clank together and if this causes scratches or changes to the edges over time?  I know people stack tons but I haven’t read anything regarding this on the forum.
> 
> Thanks again!


Thank you!
The thin is yellow and the the other is rose gold.
They tend to stick together when moving but they are quite fitted. Not sure it will be the same for a loose stack.
I have the thin since 3 weeks only, but for the time beeing I dont think it scratches more the other bangle. I personaly love the stack a lot and I tool size 17 for both. I took the time to try them several times before purchasing. 
Already want to add another thin in white gold...
Let me know if you have more questions


----------



## XCCX

My new to me cord bracelet! Went to the boutique right away to change it to the brown color


----------



## XCCX




----------



## XCCX

Mixing and matching..


----------



## vhuynh2

I got the classic JUC yesterday. I was debating between the thin and the classic.  I feel that the thin looked better on me but I highly preferred solid gold with a hinge mechanism.  The classic JUC is quite substantial.  Does anyone else feel that my stack is too much for everyday casual wear (running errands and stuff like that)?


----------



## jimmie staton

vhuynh2 said:


> I got the classic JUC yesterday. I was debating between the thin and the classic.  I feel that the thin looked better on me but highly preferred solid gold with a hinge mechanism.  The classic JUC is quite substantial.  Does anyone else feel that my stack is too much for everyday casual wear (running errands and stuff like that)?


Your stack is perfect and perfect for whatever... dressy, casual, dressy/casual and or casually dressy. It's a one stack fits all look. I stack when I am wearing suits, tuxedo and/or jeans.
Take it from someone who's been stacking for over 30 years...wear it like it's right... because it is and so are you.
"J!m"


----------



## XCCX

Still in the silk cord bracelet mood..


----------



## Rhl2987

GoldFish8 said:


> 2nd favorite stack. I absolutely adore the way the JUC looks with the VCA guilloche


Love this stack!! Any scratching to your guilloche? I’m considering the JUC as a near future purchase.


----------



## Rhl2987

birkinbia said:


> All about a curated neck this season. Here’s my new JUC necklace


In love with your stack! I have the JUC necklace in rose gold and have a hard time wearing it. I’d love to stack it like you do!


----------



## GoldFish8

Rhl2987 said:


> Love this stack!! Any scratching to your guilloche? I’m considering the JUC as a near future purchase.


Hi hun! Yes there is some scratching. Not bad though. Not noticeable unless you zoom way in. I posted some close up photos in the VCA thread, let me see if I can find it!


----------



## CoCoBelle

JUC gold thin Stacked with watch, no snagging even on a lace blouse!


----------



## marzipanchen

vhuynh2 said:


> I got the classic JUC yesterday. I was debating between the thin and the classic.  I feel that the thin looked better on me but I highly preferred solid gold with a hinge mechanism.  The classic JUC is quite substantial.  Does anyone else feel that my stack is too much for everyday casual wear (running errands and stuff like that)?


Your stack looks great! I felt the same way about my classic love and classic JUC combo at first, but now wear them every day without thinking twice. I assume you might get used to the scale and weight of it. Enjoy your beautiful stack!


----------



## Chaton

Chanelandco said:


> Thank you!
> The thin is yellow and the the other is rose gold.
> They tend to stick together when moving but they are quite fitted. Not sure it will be the same for a loose stack.
> I have the thin since 3 weeks only, but for the time beeing I dont think it scratches more the other bangle. I personaly love the stack a lot and I tool size 17 for both. I took the time to try them several times before purchasing.
> Already want to add another thin in white gold...
> Let me know if you have more questions



I'm seriously considering going with the stack that you have - the thin and the thick love bracelets.

However, mine will probably be opposite from yours as I currently own the thin in RG and although I want to have them the same by getting the RG thick love as I think I would like a uniformed look; at the same time, I would also like to own one in YG, a classic.  I don't know if I should get them the same or different.  I currently wear the Cartier Destinee Eternity band in RG and on my hands and arms, I am into the RG look; whereas, on my neck and ears, I prefer the yellow gold.

Can you tell me if you have any regrets on your differing gold and if there is a preference as to which you like better?  I have heard from some posters that the RG fades to YG, while others state they haven't noticed any fading.  I know the YG is a lot shinier looking and more subtle.  I also feel YG is classic; whereas, RG has a time and place and tends to be more of a trend that goes in and out.  

I'm unable to try them on as I don't have a store in my city.  On another note, I'm also debating waiting until next year to get it in Italy (to make the purchase more special and possibly cheaper), but that seems so far away.

What made you go with two differing golds?  Thanks so much for your response and input.

Anyone else with suggestions would be greatly appreciated too.  You guys are the experts!


----------



## Chanelandco

Chaton said:


> I'm seriously considering going with the stack that you have - the thin and the thick love bracelets.
> 
> However, mine will probably be opposite from yours as I currently own the thin in RG and although I want to have them the same by getting the RG thick love as I think I would like a uniformed look; at the same time, I would also like to own one in YG, a classic.  I don't know if I should get them the same or different.  I currently wear the Cartier Destinee Eternity band in RG and on my hands and arms, I am into the RG look; whereas, on my neck and ears, I prefer the yellow gold.
> 
> Can you tell me if you have any regrets on your differing gold and if there is a preference as to which you like better?  I have heard from some posters that the RG fades to YG, while others state they haven't noticed any fading.  I know the YG is a lot shinier looking and more subtle.  I also feel YG is classic; whereas, RG has a time and place and tends to be more of a trend that goes in and out.
> 
> I'm unable to try them on as I don't have a store in my city.  On another note, I'm also debating waiting until next year to get it in Italy (to make the purchase more special and possibly cheaper), but that seems so far away.
> 
> What made you go with two differing golds?  Thanks so much for your response and input.
> 
> Anyone else with suggestions would be greatly appreciated too.  You guys are the experts!



Hi Chaton, 
Sorry for the late reply.
I have the thin in YG and the thick love in rose gold.
I was initially thinking getting the thin love also in rose gold but when I tried it on, I had the feeling it was blending too much with my thick love. 
It was for sure beautiful but maybe less visible.
I also tried the white gold wich I loved a lot. I was a bit afraid that it gets dull over time...

I am currently very happy with my stack. However, sometimes I wonder if  the yellow gold makes it ´sharper’..  I have the feeling that it is much more visible and less descrete on my skintone.. If I can add another, I will go with the white gold or another rose gold.

But again, I love my current stack as it is.
Good luck with your decision. Please let us know what you decide.


----------



## Chaton

Chanelandco said:


> Hi Chaton,
> Sorry for the late reply.
> I have the thin in YG and the thick love in rose gold.
> I was initially thinking getting the thin love also in rose gold but when I tried it on, I had the feeling it was blending too much with my thick love.
> It was for sure beautiful but maybe less visible.
> I also tried the white gold wich I loved a lot. I was a bit afraid that it gets dull over time...
> 
> I am currently very happy with my stack. However, sometimes I wonder if  the yellow gold makes it ´sharper’..  I have the feeling that it is much more visible and less descrete on my skintone.. If I can add another, I will go with the white gold or another rose gold.
> 
> But again, I love my current stack as it is.
> Good luck with your decision. Please let us know what you decide.



Thank you for your response once again!  Yes, I mis-typed previously - I didn't mean that the yellow gold is less subtle as I think the rose gold is more subtle.  I do know what you mean by "sharper" I think - it's a bit more showy on darker/tanned skin; however, I also think it is more "dresser".  I am also more tanned and not pale so I know what you mean.  When I tried it on in the store with my husband, he thought the rose gold looked better on me for everyday wear and for my skin tone, but also he thought the YG looked more dressy.  That's one reason I am considering the YG - for a different look if I want to wear it alone sometime and also just to bring everything together since I wear a combo of both YG and RG jewelry.

I'll have to probably just try different combos in the store to get a feel for what I think is right for me when I'm in a city where Cartier is available.  Thanks again for your help!


----------



## Chanelandco

Chaton said:


> Thank you for your response once again!  Yes, I mis-typed previously - I didn't mean that the yellow gold is less subtle as I think the rose gold is more subtle.  I do know what you mean by "sharper" I think - it's a bit more showy on darker/tanned skin; however, I also think it is more "dresser".  I am also more tanned and not pale so I know what you mean.  When I tried it on in the store with my husband, he thought the rose gold looked better on me for everyday wear and for my skin tone, but also he thought the YG looked more dressy.  That's one reason I am considering the YG - for a different look if I want to wear it alone sometime and also just to bring everything together since I wear a combo of both YG and RG jewelry.
> 
> I'll have to probably just try different combos in the store to get a feel for what I think is right for me when I'm in a city where Cartier is available.  Thanks again for your help!


You are welcome dear.
I agree that the YG is dressier.
It is. very helpfull to try them if possible. But in any cases it will look nice 
Good luck deciding


----------



## fleurr

My first ever YG LOVE size 15 


What do you think of it with the small JUC? I love the way it looks, but 15 is the smallest size and they usually run big. I worry about it scratching my bracelet up.


----------



## designerdiva40

Today’s stack is Cartier and VCA


----------



## zibeline91

Fall is here ... brown color outside !


----------



## fleurr

Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Violet Bleu




----------



## jimmie staton

Violet Bleu said:


> View attachment 4556571


Super Stack Goals !!!
"J!m"


----------



## lvjunkyxo

Violet Bleu said:


> View attachment 4556571


LOVE THIS STACK!!!!!! I just purchased the rainbow love in rose gold it’s amazing Im planning to add another thin in yellow and the white rainbow as well.. (so hard to find a picture of this) absolutely adore your stack!


----------



## Violet Bleu

lvjunkyxo said:


> LOVE THIS STACK!!!!!! I just purchased the rainbow love in rose gold it’s amazing Im planning to add another thin in yellow and the white rainbow as well.. (so hard to find a picture of this) absolutely adore your stack!


Thank you so much! I really love the WG rainbow also! Your stack sounds beautiful!


----------



## Violet Bleu

jimmie staton said:


> Super Stack Goals !!!
> "J!m"


Thank you! At first I thought it was too much! But I might as well as wear them instead of letting them collect dust!


----------



## jimmie staton

Violet Bleu said:


> Thank you! At first I thought it was too much! But I might as well as wear them instead of letting them collect dust!


So true... more is more... less is a bore.
"J!m"


----------



## rileygirl




----------



## xoxo_joopy

Greetings from a new forum member! I did not see a lot of threads for the Cartier Panthere line but wanted to contribute to this thread and join this fab community.  Here's my new Panthere ring and I absolutely adore it! Was at first debating on a LOVE ring but saw this and loved what it represented.  While I debated between this and the Juste un Clou ring, I couldn't be happier with my first item from the Cartier fashion house


----------



## zibeline91

xoxo_joopy said:


> Greetings from a new forum member! I did not see a lot of threads for the Cartier Panthere line but wanted to contribute to this thread and join this fab community.  Here's my new Panthere ring and I absolutely adore it! Was at first debating on a LOVE ring but saw this and loved what it represented.  While I debated between this and the Juste un Clou ring, I couldn't be happier with my first item from the Cartier fashion house
> View attachment 4572984
> View attachment 4572985
> View attachment 4572986
> View attachment 4572987


OMG !!! Really gorgeous !
I ´m happy to see a panther ring...so rare in the forum. Thanks for the Picture !


----------



## xoxo_joopy

zibeline91 said:


> OMG !!! Really gorgeous !
> I ´m happy to see a panther ring...so rare in the forum. Thanks for the Picture !


Thanks zibeline91! I had no clue that the Panthere line was so rare! Appreciate the feedback! Looking forward to being part and contributing to the forum


----------



## Tempo

View attachment 4573975

	

		
			
		

		
	
 Just added this WG pave to my collection. Gives me a lot more opportunities for future combos!
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 4573975


----------



## loves




----------



## Tempo

Evening stack!


----------



## boeyshona

Daily stack


----------



## seikow

I can’t wait to adding my classic RG


----------



## rileygirl

Awesome boyfriend got me my love bracelet for our 3 year anniversary yesterday. So in love.


----------



## Love4shopping

My current stack


----------



## Yodabest

iriedame said:


> My fave things



I love this combo!! May I ask... do you wear these three 24/7 and if so, is it comfortable? 

I wear a classic and a thin and would like to add another classic. TIA!


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

This is the closest I think i'll ever get to an "Instagram quality" photo haha. Most of my action photos nothing is going to plan haha. 
Was in the Uber to go out to dinner with some work buddies. Had a stella time!
Cartier Ronde Solo in Rose Gold with brown strap 
A burberry bag I bought around 10 years ago in paris which is one of my all time favourite


----------



## iriedame

PC1984 said:


> I love this combo!! May I ask... do you wear these three 24/7 and if so, is it comfortable?
> 
> I wear a classic and a thin and would like to add another classic. TIA!


24/7. Never even think about them and forget they are there. Very comfortable.


----------



## Yodabest

iriedame said:


> 24/7. Never even think about them and forget they are there. Very comfortable.



Good to know, thank you!!!!! That’s how I feel about the two I have now. Sometimes I have to feel for them with my opposite hand to make sure they’re still on!


----------



## iriedame

PC1984 said:


> Good to know, thank you!!!!! That’s how I feel about the two I have now. Sometimes I have to feel for them with my opposite hand to make sure they’re still on!


OMG I do the exact same thing. Amazing how that is isn’t it. Go for the third. I did the regular four diamond first. The all diamond thin second and then decided I wanted the classic and added that. That will be it for me though. Three just seems and feels right.


----------



## RAEDAY

Exchanged the Small Juste un Clou bracelet in YG for this stunner.  Though it was lovely, it just didn’t look/feel substantial enough on my wrist.  Definitely a happy ending thanks to my amazing SA!


----------



## vvendyu

marwaaa said:


> Today’s stack [emoji173]️


 I love the ring on your pinky. Can you share where it is from?


----------



## missisa07

raedaybaby said:


> Exchanged the Small Juste un Clou bracelet in YG for this stunner.  Though it was lovely, it just didn’t look/feel substantial enough on my wrist.  Definitely a happy ending thanks to my amazing SA!
> View attachment 4598572
> View attachment 4598573


Gorgeous!  Just curious, is the JUC ring also one size down the same way the JUC bracelet you normally size down one from the Love bracelet size?  I'm a 53 in the Cartier Love ring, but haven't been able to try the JUC ring on in person yet.


----------



## RAEDAY

missisa07 said:


> Gorgeous!  Just curious, is the JUC ring also one size down the same way the JUC bracelet you normally size down one from the Love bracelet size?  I'm a 53 in the Cartier Love ring, but haven't been able to try the JUC ring on in person yet.


Thank you! The ring sizes for the JUC seem to be a bit tricky, at least in my experience. I sized down 2 sizes on this one from my Love ring and went down three sizes for the small JUC ring. Hope this helps.


----------



## Luv n bags

raedaybaby said:


> Exchanged the Small Juste un Clou bracelet in YG for this stunner.  Though it was lovely, it just didn’t look/feel substantial enough on my wrist.  Definitely a happy ending thanks to my amazing SA!
> View attachment 4598572
> View attachment 4598573



Your nails are taking center stage! The ring is gorgeous, too!


----------



## RAEDAY

Miso Fine said:


> Your nails are taking center stage! The ring is gorgeous, too!


Thank you so much!


----------



## mousdioufe

Current stack


----------



## designerdiva40

mousdioufe said:


> Current stack


I love your evil eye bracelet, could you tell me where it’s from...... Gorgeous stack


----------



## mousdioufe

designerdiva40 said:


> I love your evil eye bracelet, could you tell me where it’s from...... Gorgeous stack


Thank you! my jeweler In CA sale them


----------



## designerdiva40

mousdioufe said:


> Thank you! my jeweler In CA sale them


I wish I could find a jeweller here in the U.K. that sells a bracelet like yours  it’s gorgeous


----------



## mousdioufe

designerdiva40 said:


> I wish I could find a jeweller here in the U.K. that sells a bracelet like yours  it’s gorgeous


You could always contact them and see if they would ship to UK, you never know. Posted a better picture


----------



## designerdiva40

mousdioufe said:


> You could always contact them and see if they would ship to UK, you never know. Posted a better picture


Would you DM me there details and the price if you don’t mind. Thank you


----------



## XCCX




----------



## babypanda

XCCX said:


> View attachment 4604835
> View attachment 4604836


Love your arm candy... ans blazer   May I ask which brand it is?


----------



## Miss CC

Pairing my JUC with my Rolex


----------



## Luv n bags

Miss CC said:


> Pairing my JUC with my Rolex
> 
> View attachment 4606220



Love this!


----------



## Miss CC

Miso Fine said:


> Love this!



Thank you


----------



## XCCX

babypanda said:


> Love your arm candy... ans blazer   May I ask which brand it is?



Thank you!

its from Zara and is current


----------



## midniteluna

Finally wearing my Love ring in rose gold. Been afraid of getting scratches on it haha


----------



## Grande Latte

Tempo said:


> View attachment 4574003
> View attachment 4573975
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just added this WG pave to my collection. Gives me a lot more opportunities for future combos!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4573975



Dang. Your photo is so professional.


----------



## Tempo

Grande Latte said:


> Dang. Your photo is so professional.


Thank you! I guess I was lucky, I played a little bit with editing functions on my iphone. Does not work everytime.


----------



## south-of-france




----------



## goldengirl123

mousdioufe said:


> Thank you! my jeweler In CA sale them


----------



## Tempo

Found this 6 diamond bracelet at a local second hand boutique. I was searching for ages. Happy to add it to my collection.


----------



## jimmie staton

Tempo said:


> Found this 6 diamond bracelet at a local second hand boutique. I was searching for ages. Happy to add it to my collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4609821


Lovely !!! Great find. I'm loving the Rolex Daytona Cosmograph in yellow gold and diamonds with your Cartier stack and Diamond ring and band. 
"J!m"


----------



## Tempo

jimmie staton said:


> Lovely !!! Great find. I'm loving the Rolex Daytona Cosmograph in yellow gold and diamonds with your Cartier stack and Diamond ring and band.
> "J!m"


Thank you!


----------



## jimmie staton

Tempo said:


> Thank you!


honored.
"J!m"


----------



## zazou




----------



## XCCX

My cord bracelet perfectly matching my latte


----------



## rileygirl

So many things I love in one pic, lol.


----------



## missie1

YG Cartier love with vca sweet


----------



## cindy05

Happy holidays from nyc!!


----------



## nadiap

rileygirl said:


> So many things I love in one pic, lol.


I rarely like stacks but this one is wow...


----------



## rileygirl

nadiap said:


> I rarely like stacks but this one is wow...


----------



## lvjunkyxo

Ring stack update ❤️


----------



## zazou

Hulk


----------



## myfirstchanel

Today


----------



## immijenheap

Ive been enjoying my new ring addition even more than expected! So simple and easy to wear ☺️


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Stacking my Love cuff in WG/diamond with my Tag and Cartier Trinity on my other hand.


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

Got to play with this stunner recently.  I did not buy it but sure would love to own it one day.


----------



## seikow

Combo today


----------



## missie1

So chic.  I plan on adding thin in few weeks when I go to Vegas.


----------



## MamaOfA

seikow said:


> Combo today


Love this look! So chic!


----------



## nadiap

lvjunkyxo said:


> Ring stack update ❤️


You mean you wear all your jewelry at once?  In case people are afraid to say the truth - no, it doesn't look good.


----------



## jimmie staton

lvjunkyxo said:


> Ring stack update ❤️


Amazing finger stacks and excellent Arm Party. Live long and Stack on !
"J!m"


----------



## Sweet Poison

Wearing my Tank Solo today. Just purchased this yesterday in Cartier 5 Ave. as a gift to myself!


----------



## MamaOfA

lvjunkyxo said:


> Ring stack update ❤️


Wow love the stack! Your personal style is giving me inspiration! Stack on!


----------



## J.A.N.

Bought the ring and then needed to buy the Love cuff to match. Ab gorgeous pieces.


----------



## J.A.N.

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> View attachment 4622758
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got to play with this stunner recently.  I did not buy it but sure would love to own it one day.


This is ab gorgeous


----------



## LuxAddicted

just got the RG love for Christmas!


----------



## girliegirl

Sweet Poison said:


> Wearing my Tank Solo today. Just purchased this yesterday in Cartier 5 Ave. as a gift to myself!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4624338


It’s gorgeous! I have one too and am still in love. Wear it in good health. Looks so classic on you.


----------



## Eyya

,


----------



## idella45

I received the diamants léger bracelet for Christmas and I love how dainty it is!!


----------



## hokatie

New year combo


----------



## MamaOfA

hokatie said:


> New year combo


Amazing! Happy new year! Are your loves 2 different sizes?


----------



## hokatie

MamaOfA said:


> Amazing! Happy new year! Are your loves 2 different sizes?


Thanks! Yes, the small one is size 18 and the original is 17.


----------



## rileygirl

hokatie said:


> Thanks! Yes, the small one is size 18 and the original is 17.


I am curious to know why you chose two different sizes and how they are on your arm.  Asking because I have a 17 classic gold and a white gold thin will be my next purchase.  Thank you for any feedback


----------



## hokatie

rileygirl said:


> I am curious to know why you chose two different sizes and how they are on your arm.  Asking because I have a 17 classic gold and a white gold thin will be my next purchase.  Thank you for any feedback


The thin one is my first love bracelet. It’s pretty big now because I lose weight and it keeps moving down my hand. That’s why I’ve bought the classic one with hope to keep the thin in place. But it’s not working out because they’re both moving up and down now . 
If you don’t have a problem with sizing, you should stick to your size when buying your next thin love bracelet. Hope this answer help!


----------



## Cat2708

I have 3 loves in the YG classic and two are sizes 18 and they last is a 19. The 19 I bought when I was pregnant and I lost lots of weight so it was super loose. The next two were better and I found with two same sizes the 3rd odd size never rolls over anymore. I would have to move it and turn it to move to another location on my arm. 

I actually like it better this way because three at the same size would make my arm look bulged at the meat of my arm (like a sausage). I find thinner arms with the same size multiples looks nicer rather than my chunky arm with same sizes.


----------



## rileygirl

hokatie said:


> The thin one is my first love bracelet. It’s pretty big now because I lose weight and it keeps moving down my hand. That’s why I’ve bought the classic one with hope to keep the thin in place. But it’s not working out because they’re both moving up and down now .
> If you don’t have a problem with sizing, you should stick to your size when buying your next thin love bracelet. Hope this answer help!


Thank you!  I was planning to get the same size, just wanted some insight.  Actually already tried on different loves.


----------



## Tempo

Fifteen years old - still up to date. I do not know any other piece of jewelry staying fashionable for such a long period.


----------



## cindy05

hokatie said:


> The thin one is my first love bracelet. It’s pretty big now because I lose weight and it keeps moving down my hand. That’s why I’ve bought the classic one with hope to keep the thin in place. But it’s not working out because they’re both moving up and down now .
> If you don’t have a problem with sizing, you should stick to your size when buying your next thin love bracelet. Hope this answer help!



Do they cross over each other since they are different sizes?


----------



## hokatie

cindy05 said:


> Do they cross over each other since they are different sizes?


Yes, they do.


----------



## rileygirl

Today's stack.  My Love that was locked on by my boyfriend,  hand made bangle by a friend with my kids' names, and a Hawaiian heirloom bracelet that belonged to my grandmother who I am named after.


----------



## pureplatinum

YG and steel Santos watch and C heart of cartier necklace (worn with other items). Thanks


----------



## Onebagtoomany

On the move with my Cartier Love cuffs in YG and WG/diamond and Trinity ring (small model).


----------



## pureplatinum

Santos octagon for today


----------



## beaute-brune

Amulette de Cartier layered with LOVE 3-diamond necklace


----------



## millerc

beaute-brune said:


> Amulette de Cartier layered with LOVE 3-diamond necklace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4634128


Your Love necklace is so pretty! What length is the chain? So perfect.


----------



## beaute-brune

Thank you so much! I'm pretty sure it's 420mm and I set the amulette to its shortest since I kept everything the same length. I'm also very short lol.


----------



## jimmie staton

beaute-brune said:


> Amulette de Cartier layered with LOVE 3-diamond necklace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4634128


Super awesome Beaute-brune. I am a Cartier fan as well. Excellent choices.
"J!m"


----------



## seikow

Stack of the day


----------



## mousdioufe

My current stack


----------



## jimmie staton

mousdioufe said:


> My current stack


I've died and went to stack heaven.
Awesome stack(s) !
"J!m"


----------



## mousdioufe

jimmie staton said:


> I've died and went to stack heaven.
> Awesome stack(s) !
> "J!m"


Can you be my best friend ??!!! Lmao!! only place I can share my love for luxury without feeling judge. Very few can understand. Thank you ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## jimmie staton

Honored... You're preaching to the choir. I am a man... a straight man at that, and I get so tired of having to justify my existence to folks. I have to constantly remind myself... Self... some may get it today, some may get it tomorrow, and some may never get it. Thank GOD for Purseforum. Thank GOD for you my friend.
"J!m"


----------



## mousdioufe

jimmie staton said:


> Honored... You're preaching to the choir. I am a man... a straight man at that, and I get so tired of having to justify my existence to folks. I have to constantly remind myself... Self... some may get it today, some may get it tomorrow, and some may never get it. Thanks GOD for Purseforum. Thank GOD for you my friend.
> "J!m"


❤️❤️❤️


----------



## jimmie staton

mousdioufe said:


> ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Prada Prince

Having a sweet treat with my Small YG Love...


----------



## hers4eva

Lovely

What size width is your ring, small or medium and what color is your ring? Is it yellow, white and pink golds?

Thank you


----------



## hers4eva

mousdioufe said:


> Current stack



Lovely
I forgot to hit quote when replying to you.

Wanted to know what size and color is your ring as I wrote to you above.
Thank you..


----------



## MahoganyQT

I love mixing designer and costume jewelry. This is my Love Cuff, Love Ring,  Kenyan paper beads and House of Harlow Scarab ring. I’m also wearing a Love 2 Diamond Necklace.


----------



## missie1

In Vegas planning my next purchase.  Tried the RG Clou and sm love  with RG Ballon Bleu.


----------



## jimmie staton

MahoganyQT said:


> I love mixing designer and costume jewelry. This is my Love Cuff, Love Ring,  Kenyan paper beads and House of Harlow Scarab ring. I’m also wearing a Love 2 Diamond Necklace.
> View attachment 4639818


Awesome and well curated.
"J!m"


----------



## hers4eva

On the Cartier website, they have a gold love wedding band that is not as wide as their gold love ring which is wider.

If I am buying a love type ring for my index finger, is my best choice the love ring? Is thicker better?

Thank you


----------



## missisa07

hers4eva said:


> On the Cartier website, they have a gold love wedding band that is not as wide as their gold love ring which is wider.
> 
> If I am buying a love type ring for my index finger, is my best choice the love ring? Is thicker better?
> 
> Thank you


I have the pave wedding band, which I chose after trying on the full sized and the wedding band.  The wedding band is much more comfortable for daily wear.  The thickness of the regular Love ring actually bothered me.  I still plan to get the full sized Pave ring at some point as a statement ring, but when I do, it won't be worn daily.


----------



## nauornever

hers4eva said:


> On the Cartier website, they have a gold love wedding band that is not as wide as their gold love ring which is wider.
> 
> If I am buying a love type ring for my index finger, is my best choice the love ring? Is thicker better?
> 
> Thank you


Depends on what you like more. I got the YG love ring last year and haven't worn it a lot. It's just more of a statement and the wedding band would be more versatile. Also I came to prefer RG instead of YG and would rather have it in this metal. So I'd probably get the wedding band. I am currently debating whether I should sell the love ring and get the wedding band. Not sure about the loss though.


----------



## hers4eva

missisa07 said:


> I have the pave wedding band, which I chose after trying on the full sized and the wedding band.  The wedding band is much more comfortable for daily wear.  The thickness of the regular Love ring actually bothered me.  I still plan to get the full sized Pave ring at some point as a statement ring, but when I do, it won't be worn daily.



Thank you

Was it uncomfortable on your index finger?




nauornever said:


> Depends on what you like more. I got the YG love ring last year and haven't worn it a lot. It's just more of a statement and the wedding band would be more versatile. Also I came to prefer RG instead of YG and would rather have it in this metal. So I'd probably get the wedding band. I am currently debating whether I should sell the love ring and get the wedding band. Not sure about the loss though.




Thank you

Does the rose gold go well with other rings and bracelets in gold on same hand? Or is it best to get a gold Cartier ring?


----------



## nauornever

hers4eva said:


> Thank you
> 
> Does the rose gold go well with other rings and bracelets in gold on same hand? Or is it best to get a gold Cartier ring?



The YG is quite yellow imo, but I came to like RG more anyways. I also think the regular love ring is a bit uncomfortable but that could be different for you. Do you have a chance to try them on? I think you'll only know after you tried both and compared them..


----------



## NSB

seikow said:


> Stack of the day


Is this the thin JUC? Are you liking it? I want one to stack with my 2 loves.


----------



## missisa07

hers4eva said:


> Thank you
> 
> Was it uncomfortable on your index finger?


My issue was moreso with the thickness.  I don't mind the ring being "tall" (height-wise), but the overall thickness of the gold on the regular ring was rather noticeable, especially when the ring rubs against the finger next to it.  The wedding band is much more comfortable to wear.


----------



## seikow

NSB said:


> Is this the thin JUC? Are you liking it? I want one to stack with my 2 loves.


Yes! I love it so much!


----------



## NSB

seikow said:


> Yes! I love it so much!


I can't wait to get one. I also love your Rainbow Love but I don't think my husband will go for that price tag


----------



## CoCoBelle

Something cute to hold cocktails with!


----------



## CoCoBelle

Love that Cartier sells single earrings for non-traditional piercings!  Love my LOVE stud!


----------



## americanroyal89

Taking random selfies while waiting for my Door Dash delivery.


----------



## lovecartier

Wildlife in its unnatural habitat.


----------



## staceyjan

CoCoBelle said:


> View attachment 4644626
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love that Cartier sells single earrings for non-traditional piercings!  Love my LOVE stud!


My DD just got her cartilage pierced and I think she would LOVE that stud.  I never knew they made that.  I may need to get her that in a few months when she can switch earrings.


----------



## CoCoBelle

staceyjan said:


> My DD just got her cartilage pierced and I think she would LOVE that stud.  I never knew they made that.  I may need to get her that in a few months when she can switch earrings.


She would love it, it’s a true cartilage earring, with a ball back.


----------



## Amortentia

My Rose Gold Family, ft. Mother of Pearl Tank


----------



## lisang80

Vanessa Bryant Cartier Clou bracelets


----------



## americanroyal89

Just out walking my dog and noticed how good the rose gold looks in this lighting. Right before it becomes dark.


----------



## andforpoise

My first Cartier piece! The regular JUC in gold! So in love with it


----------



## XCCX

Some of my favorite things..


----------



## XCCX

Trying on the Ecru bracelet..

I love it!


----------



## beachkaka

Love4shopping said:


> My current stack



Lovely stacking! I am considering to get one of the love interlocking or the legers, do you mind to share some thoughts about these two? Does the love one have the tendency to drop down often due to the weight of the rings?


----------



## HermesNovice

XCCX said:


> Trying on the Ecru bracelet..
> 
> I love it!
> 
> View attachment 4657674



Love your stack.  Just curious, do your JUC and love bracelets ever cross each other?


----------



## XCCX

HermesNovice said:


> Love your stack.  Just curious, do your JUC and love bracelets ever cross each other?



Thank you!

No, they don’t. My love is 18 and the JUC is 17 which is the equivalent to the love in that size


----------



## fluffypants

Second love added


----------



## Violet Bleu




----------



## Onebagtoomany

Stacking Love cuffs in yellow gold and white good/diamond and regular JUC in yellow gold today.


----------



## Tempo

First time I have put two paved Loves on one hand. Almost to flashy for my taste. What do you think?


----------



## Chivis

I just got the yellow gold JUC. I went with yellow gold despite my 10 diamond love being rose gold because i just loved the way the JUC in classic yellow gold looked, but as a stack the rose gold looked prettier


----------



## Jvj13

Brand new YG 33mm ballon bleu with diamond bezel lovin on my 6 month baby girl (#2) bump! And my beloved 8 year old love from my husband. I love mixing cartier with other special/unique pieces!


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Wore my first Cartier love ring and JUC for the first time ❤️ Love them!


----------



## XCCX

My most recent purchase! The SA was so nice to offer some gifts too! (Also a jewelry cleaning kit!)


----------



## Tempo

Just white gold and diamonds! Love it ❤️!


----------



## shophiaholic

Belated CNY envelopes


----------



## Mali_

shophiaholic said:


> Belated CNY envelopes


They’re beautiful.  
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## shophiaholic

Mali_ said:


> They’re beautiful.
> Thanks for sharing.


You're welcome! I can't wati to use them  next year!


----------



## Scandibabe




----------



## ojoy

I'm so glad I found this! Its giving me some ideas on my stack  

Here is my humble stack. Cartier Cuff and the JUC small (thin Version). 
I got the JUC first and decided to get the CUFF instead of the Small Love (thin). I absolutely love it!

Enjoy your Day!


----------



## Cat Fondler

Firstchanellv28 said:


> Wore my first Cartier love ring and JUC for the first time ❤️ Love them!


Very pretty!


----------



## Cat Fondler

Tempo said:


> View attachment 4629476
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fifteen years old - still up to date. I do not know any other piece of jewelry staying fashionable for such a long period.


Love the patina!


----------



## Cat Fondler

andforpoise said:


> My first Cartier piece! The regular JUC in gold! So in love with it


Looks great on you!


----------



## Sparkledolll

With Sydney Evan Bracelet


----------



## Sparkledolll

Attached


----------



## Tempo

Two-tone stack!


----------



## SDC2003

Chilly day but diamond JUC is ice I’ll still wear in this cold weather! Happy weekend all.


----------



## Kels057

My new classic YG love and old small love, with a 14k gold cape cod screwball bracelet  all gifts from my DH, classic love added most recent after the birth of our first baby!


----------



## Violet Bleu

Kels057 said:


> My new classic YG love and old small love, with a 14k gold cape cod screwball bracelet  all gifts from my DH, classic love added most recent after the birth of our first baby!


I love the mix of 14k + 18k gold! Looks very lush!


----------



## fashionelite

Got the ring as a hs graduation gift a little over 4 years ago and just got the bracelet as a uni grad gift!


----------



## bbeauty

My first Cartier piece! My new pink gold love wedding band purchased two weeks ago from the mansion on fifth avenue. Yesterday my husband surprised me with the XS Trinity ring. Both are a size 50. I plan to get my love ring engraved with the names of my two dogs.

I also tried on the diamond JUC, the double JUC ring, and the love bracelet (plain and diamond) in pink gold which are next on my list to purchase. I'm torn between the four diamond love and the plain love. I love bling so I'm leaning towards the four diamond. 

Bracelets are worn with my Belizean gold bangle (which is a little pinker gold- like a mix of yellow and rose gold).


----------



## SMS_305

fleurr said:


> My first ever YG LOVE size 15
> View attachment 4549110
> 
> What do you think of it with the small JUC? I love the way it looks, but 15 is the smallest size and they usually run big. I worry about it scratching my bracelet up.


Did you get the juc? I’m considering it to but I also wear a 15 love.


----------



## Ruxby

Hi Everyone! I didn’t want to start a new thread to ask for your opinion and I know that this thread has the most views so I just decided to post it here. 
I’m trying to decide between a JUC and a Love ring to buy as my first Cartier jewelry piece. I’m a 40 year old guy and wear a size 63. Thanks for your opinions


----------



## missie1

Ruxby said:


> Hi Everyone! I didn’t want to start a new thread to ask for your opinion and I know that this thread has the most views so I just decided to post it here.
> I’m trying to decide between a JUC and a Love ring to buy as my first Cartier jewelry piece. I’m a 40 year old guy and wear a size 63. Thanks for your opinions
> 
> View attachment 4681060


I like JUC


----------



## bisousx

Trying my thin rg love ring with my wedding set. I might go for the white gold version now!


----------



## Cat Fondler

bisousx said:


> Trying my thin rg love ring with my wedding set. I might go for the white gold version now!
> 
> View attachment 4681824


I’m thinking about doing the same. Would love to see it if you do!


----------



## bisousx

Cat Fondler said:


> I’m thinking about doing the same. Would love to see it if you do!



I’ll report back once I have it


----------



## hello babar

bisousx said:


> Trying my thin rg love ring with my wedding set. I might go for the white gold version now!
> 
> View attachment 4681824


Hahaha, I had to do a double take cause I have that same wedding set. I also have the WG love band with 1 diamond and I don’t like them together at all.  I don’t know what it is, you would think it works but it doesn’t. I only wear my WG Love band stacked with my RG Love band or my YG Love ring. Other than that, I don’t think it works with anything else.


----------



## marzipanchen

fashionelite said:


> Got the ring as a hs graduation gift a little over 4 years ago and just got the bracelet as a uni grad gift!


I love this set! And you have beautiful hands.


----------



## 3lena

Wedding shot  with my thin love in size 16, and ring in size 54! Planning either a yg full love or thin JUC purchase soon! Or possibly a thin love with diamonds?

Let me know which you guys think would go better!​


----------



## bisousx

3lena said:


> View attachment 4683709
> 
> 
> Wedding shot  with my thin love in size 16, and ring in size 54! Planning either a yg full love or thin JUC purchase soon! Or possibly a thin love with diamonds?
> 
> Let me know which you guys think would go better!​



my vote is for the full love bracelet


----------



## americanroyal89

Having a lazy Saturday


----------



## 100700

Everyday stacks on my wrists. The cords bracelets are made by myself over 18 years ago   And I just found them out yesterday and find they are perfect for protecting my love bracelets from stretched by my Pandora bracelet  or jade bangles~ > <


----------



## Dancing Pandas

Has anyone stacked these three and can share photos:
Yellow gold regular love with diamonds
Yellow gold regular juc with diamonds 
Yellow gold small juc or yellow gold small love with diamonds


----------



## fleurr

SMS_305 said:


> Did you get the juc? I’m considering it to but I also wear a 15 love.


I didn't, and unless they make a size 14 (or change the sizing of the JUC bracelets), I don't think I will be.


----------



## XCCX

Enjoying these in the jewelry box for now.. stay safe everyone!
Missing my 2 other watches and WG pieces though..


----------



## Cat Fondler

Beautiful on or off. Be safe everyone.


----------



## zazou

wearing this in lockdown


----------



## HelloSunshinez

I like how it shines so much. [emoji38][emoji38]


----------



## chocolateolive

Rainbow/white gold


----------



## Sparkledolll

JUC size 16 and Love size 17 ✨✨


----------



## lolakitten

My two favourite Cs


----------



## Louboutin329

lolakitten said:


> View attachment 4705813
> 
> My two favourite Cs


I just started this book last night and I'm hooked! It's so interesting.


----------



## taya19

XCCX said:


> Enjoying these in the jewelry box for now.. stay safe everyone!
> Missing my 2 other watches and WG pieces though..
> 
> View attachment 4703337


Mine are sleeping in the box too! How do you stack your bracelets  if you do?


----------



## eggandbacon81

lolakitten said:


> View attachment 4705813
> 
> My two favourite Cs


Nice! Bought the book right after seeing your post!


----------



## lolakitten

Louboutin329 said:


> I just started this book last night and I'm hooked! It's so interesting.





eggandbacon81 said:


> Nice! Bought the book right after seeing your post!



I am really enjoying the book!!!


----------



## zibeline91

Look me in the eyes !


----------



## lolakitten

zibeline91 said:


> Look me in the eyes !


----------



## Rockysmom

Mine for today


----------



## south-of-france

My everyday “stack”


----------



## Dany_37

Rockysmom said:


> Mine for today


Nice!


----------



## zazou

Lazy days in quarantine


----------



## twitspie

My stay at home stack...


----------



## MamaOfA

twitspie said:


> My stay at home stack...


Beautiful! Where did you get your rainbow bracelet, i love it!


----------



## Bunny_in_Love

My least pink PG item, but still love it for its vibe

Stay safe everyone


----------



## chocolateolive

Pup + stack ✌️


----------



## 100700

My new love bracelet with leather strap. Beautiful in person ~


----------



## chocolateolive

Added my first yurman ✌️


----------



## Love-Vintage

Here's my Cartier & (Tiffany) in action. 
Also tried on the Boucheron bracelet but wasn't impressed with the weight.


----------



## zazou

JUC for today


----------



## eggandbacon81

zazou said:


> JUC for today


Finished this book a couple of weeks ago - so so so so in love!


----------



## Zainabmoolla

So everyone who has a regular love and thin just en clou,  do you stack the just en clou on top of the love? Beacuse I assume it’s much heavier. Or does it even matter going to get both in a month or so and don’t want to make a mistake and mess it up for myself


----------



## Himeko057

Zainabmoolla said:


> So everyone who has a regular love and thin just en clou,  do you stack the just en clou on top of the love? Beacuse I assume it’s much heavier. Or does it even matter going to get both in a month or so and don’t want to make a mistake and mess it up for myself



I have a regular love and a thin JUC. The JUC is lighter than my regular love. I wear them both stacked with the JUC closer to my wrist. HTH!


----------



## swiss-miss

For those who have both the love and juc... does anyone have the juc 2 sizes smaller than the love?? I just bought the juc in size 16 (love is in 17) but it feels a bit loose. However, I like that they look similar in size. Would the juc slide under the love if I got it in size 15? Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## chocolateolive

About to give them a quick polishing


----------



## pinky7129

chocolateolive said:


> About to give them a quick polishing



Gorge!

Would you be willing to snap a few more photos  like that [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## QashiQa

lanasyogamama said:


> I finally have a mani so I took a couple pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3549776
> View attachment 3549778


What size is your Cartier watch?


----------



## lovecartier

I only drank 2/3 of the bottle, to be fair ...


----------



## chocolateolive

Shoving a small pave into my usual stack


----------



## Four Tails

Cat Fondler said:


> I’m thinking about doing the same. Would love to see it if you do!


Here are shots of both white gold and pink gold with my wedding band. I switch out between e-ring set, Loves, stacked, and wedding band alone.

Pardon the nails. I never get them done.


----------



## nicole0612

My baby finally fell asleep and now I can get all 4 beauties in one photo


----------



## hokatie

Today’s combo


----------



## nicole0612

hokatie said:


> Today’s combo



So shiny!


----------



## hokatie

nicole0612 said:


> So shiny!


Thank you!  
I love your combo too: “white and gold”...so chic


----------



## nicole0612

hokatie said:


> Thank you!
> I love your combo too: “white and gold”...so chic



Thank you! A little color to brighten the day


----------



## Jalissa

zazou said:


> JUC for today



Ok I want to read that after I finish my exams!! Lol quoting it so I don't forget about it


----------



## Jalissa

Drooling over all these pictures, so beautiful!! I want to build my stack up with the small JUC and regular LOVE, how do you all prevent your jewelry from scratching when wearing it in stacks?


----------



## rileygirl

We SUP'd today, just a gorgeous Memorial Day.


----------



## kiki317

MKLarmcandy said:


> View attachment 3970509
> View attachment 3970510
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the carnelian vintage bracelet with your stack. Here are some pics:



love the beaded bracelets! Do you mind sharing who makes them?


----------



## swiss-miss

My new Cartier stack!


----------



## avcbob

rileygirl said:


> We SUP'd today, just a gorgeous Memorial Day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4740102


Beautiful addition and I LOVE the look with your wrist tattoos!


----------



## kelly girl

kiki317 said:


> love the beaded bracelets! Do you mind sharing who makes them?


The beaded bracelets look like the bracelets I wear. They’re from Karen Lazar. The website has so many beautiful bracelets to chose from it’s difficult to make a selection.


----------



## NycAlien

Is the tennis look really fake??


----------



## Fashionablyfocused

Have a happy and safe weekend everyone !


----------



## Fashionablyfocused

Jalissa said:


> Drooling over all these pictures, so beautiful!! I want to build my stack up with the small JUC and regular LOVE, how do you all prevent your jewelry from scratching when wearing it in stacks?


I purchased both of my loves size #16 so it doesn’t over lap eachother and scratch.


----------



## Msss_Thang




----------



## Msss_Thang

I usually like to wear my juste separately from my love bracelets and this is my usual stack if I take it out of the jewelry box.


----------



## Andy_Sach

In love with Maillon watch 
Amazing!!!


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

Andy_Sach said:


> In love with Maillon watch
> Amazing!!!


It’s a stunning watch.  looking forward to trying it on one day soon.  did you get it?


----------



## Violet Bleu

Cartier + friends


----------



## Andy_Sach

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> It’s a stunning watch.  looking forward to trying it on one day soon.  did you get it?


I got the white gold clash actually. First time I see maillon, top of my wish list now


----------



## Tempo

My „sixpack“ in action!


----------



## lisawhit

yellow gold


----------



## south-of-france

Gorgeous! I would like to see the Clash in wg in person, stunning...


----------



## hokatie

Today


----------



## twitspie

My stack today...

Please follow my new Instagram:  
twinkleandpearl


----------



## Lou Hennessy

Brand new JUC ring in the sm size!


----------



## gaplife

Been trying to mix match lately


----------



## scheurin

Stacking some love(s) with a white Panthère


----------



## diamondsfrost

gaplife said:


> Been trying to mix match lately
> View attachment 4779483
> View attachment 4779484
> View attachment 4779485


Beautiful! May I ask where did you get the ring with the tapered baguettes?


----------



## cafecreme15

twitspie said:


> My stack today...
> 
> Please follow my new Instagram:
> twinkleandpearl
> 
> 
> View attachment 4774093


Love how casual and whimsical you've made this stack! May I ask where the little chain closest to your hand is from?


----------



## zibeline91

scheurin said:


> Stacking some love(s) with a white Panthère
> 
> View attachment 4779527
> 
> 
> View attachment 4779528


Love everything !!!
And the panther in WG is gorgeous. 
i have it in YG and wear it everyday.


----------



## scheurin

Yeah the WG Panthère is for everyday. The other RG one w/diamonds just for special purposes ...


----------



## JOJA

Tempo said:


> My „sixpack“ in action!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4755842



This is insane in the BEST way possible!!!  TDF


----------



## twitspie

cafecreme15 said:


> Love how casual and whimsical you've made this stack! May I ask where the little chain closest to your hand is from?




Hello
It is from Bvlgari x


----------



## zibeline91

scheurin said:


> Yeah the WG Panthère is for everyday. The other RG one w/diamonds just for special purposes ...
> 
> View attachment 4780801
> 
> 
> View attachment 4780802


Wouahhhh such a beautiful ring !!!


----------



## gaplife

diamondsfrost said:


> Beautiful! May I ask where did you get the ring with the tapered baguettes?


I messaged you the link to the ring


----------



## Tempo

JOJA said:


> This is insane in the BEST way possible!!!  TDF


Thank you! Happy that you like insanity! (Lol!)


----------



## MrsJstar

My new pave Ross gold love!!! I have lusted over this bracelet for years! I’m in love


----------



## Chivis

MrsJstar said:


> My new pave Ross gold love!!! I have lusted over this bracelet for years! I’m in love
> 
> View attachment 4784895
> 
> 
> View attachment 4784897


You are so lucky! It is stunning!!!


----------



## scheurin

MrsJstar said:


> My new pave Ross gold love!!! I have lusted over this bracelet for years! I’m in love



Yes, really stunning. Only would recommend to switch the JUC to the thinner one.


----------



## twitspie

My stack today
Pls follow my insta:
@twinkleandpearl


----------



## twinzluvagrl

Sharing my stack (which I never take off) 
Awaiting to add a thin JUC with diamonds to the family!


----------



## ChanelCartier

Beautiful! I hope you get it soon.


----------



## twinzluvagrl

ChanelCartier said:


> Beautiful! I hope you get it soon.


Thank you! I'm thinking of getting it overseas! So whenever borders reopen


----------



## uhpharm01

twinzluvagrl said:


> Sharing my stack (which I never take off)
> Awaiting to add a thin JUC with diamonds to the family!
> 
> View attachment 4789429


that's really cute.


----------



## Alena21

I don't really like stacking and rarely wear my bracelets like this. So I took a photo of this special occasion


----------



## Canturi lover

Alena21 said:


> I don't really like stacking and rarely wear my bracelets like this. So I took a photo of this special occasion
> View attachment 4789738


Beautiful. How would you normally wear them?


----------



## Alena21

Canturi lover said:


> Beautiful. How would you normally wear them?


Thanks. Most one at the time with different watches. Sometimes the two pink Loves only.


----------



## scheurin

Yeah stacking everything is waaaaay to much but the two pink alone are


----------



## Alena21

scheurin said:


> Yeah stacking everything is waaaaay to much but the two pink alone are


I feel the weight especially with an all metal watch. I feel relief taking them off this evening. I see pple stacking a lot more with no problem. Question of personal preference.


----------



## cafecreme15

twinzluvagrl said:


> Sharing my stack (which I never take off)
> Awaiting to add a thin JUC with diamonds to the family!
> 
> View attachment 4789429


Beautiful! Especially love the rose des vents ring! But can I ask how long you've had the VCA sweet bracelet for? Conventional wisdom says that MOP does not hold up well when subjected to water or other elements when you never take it off, so wondering how yours is doing?


----------



## scheurin

Alena21 said:


> I feel the weight especially with an all metal watch. I feel relief taking them off this evening. I see pple stacking a lot more with no problem. Question of personal preference.



Okay I have 6   but not all-pavés and my watch is on the other side. Don't feel that a watch and a Love should go together.


----------



## Alena21

scheurin said:


> Okay I have 6   but not all-pavés and my watch is on the other side. Don't feel that a watch and a Love should go together.


Depends on the watch and the mood of the day. I see a lot of pple stack them with all gold Rolex. My heart won't be able to get over the scratches/dents on the watch.  So I only wear them with full diamond watch or a steel one.  Also the rose gold Love  btw 2 pave doesn't get scratched as much.  But as I said mostly I only wear one at the time. I rotate my jewelry and fall in and out of love with them.  Haven't worn these at all for about a  year. Now I like them once again.


----------



## Chaton

Alena21 said:


> Thanks. Most one at the time with different watches. Sometimes the two pink Loves only.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4789784
> View attachment 4789785



I like the way you stack - with the two pinks together or the white gold one alone or even the two paves together is a favorite stack of mine.  I agree that it looks better without the watch so it can stand in its simple glory - also, I don't like the idea of them scratching each other.

If by chance, can you take a picture again of your two pinks?  The pic is a bit blurry, and I'd like to see it in its full sparkle and glory! 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Alena21

Chaton said:


> I like the way you stack - with the two pinks together or the white gold one alone or even the two paves together is a favorite stack of mine.  I agree that it looks better without the watch so it can stand in its simple glory - also, I don't like the idea of them scratching each other.
> 
> If by chance, can you take a picture again of your two pinks?  The pic is a bit blurry, and I'd like to see it in its full sparkle and glory!
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I took a clear pic this afternoon in better light but it is again all of them. My fingers are still swollen from my pregnancy so my rings don't fit yet. Usually I'll put on one or two Love rings too.


----------



## twinzluvagrl

cafecreme15 said:


> Beautiful! Especially love the rose des vents ring! But can I ask how long you've had the VCA sweet bracelet for? Conventional wisdom says that MOP does not hold up well when subjected to water or other elements when you never take it off, so wondering how yours is doing?


Thank you so much! I do get most compliments on the RDV within all my jewelry. Haha. I've had the VCA bracelet for more than a year and wear it daily. MOP does say that MOP does not hold up well when subjected to water and other elements. There will be shrinkage to the stone. I know that full well. However, I'm someone who prefers to enjoy my jewelry. My SA quoted me less than $200 to replace the center stone if I ever felt like the stone didn't shine enough or looks shrunk - I can always take it to VCA and have them reset the stone. Not a huge problem or price tag me for if I get to wear my jewelry 24/7 as opposed to the hassle of taking it on and off... and chances of it losing it - forgetting it somewhere etc. That's just me though. My jewelry are all a part of me and I feel naked without it lol. So I like my pieces forever with me. 

PS: Shrinkage happens very slowly for MOP...you get some air bubbles on the side of the setting which is not visible to naked eye (unless you're staring it down real hard) And it may as well take years to happen. SA said can take as long as 10 years LOL. After a full year - I don't see any difference to my MOP.


----------



## scheurin

twinzluvagrl said:


> MOP does say that MOP does not hold up well when subjected to water and other elements. There will be shrinkage to the stone. I know that full well. Shrinkage happens very slowly for MOP...you get some air bubbles on the side of the setting which is not visible to naked eye. And it may as well take years to happen. SA said can take as long as 10 years LOL.



Do you know why that is? Because it's nacre and this material shrinks like we do when we get older?


----------



## twinzluvagrl

scheurin said:


> Do you know why that is? Because it's nacre and this material shrinks like we do when we get older?


I meant air gap guys... not air bubble. My bad. LOL I have no idea why that happens to MOP. Cause it originally comes from the ocean too right? So odd.


----------



## umamanikam

I have had my MOP VCA Alhambra  pendant for last 12 + yrs and at times I wear it regularly ,in bath and everywhere .No change in the mop .


----------



## scheurin

Makes all sense: you need to water it regularly to keep it alive 

Btw I've just learned that you need to thoroughly rinse your Love after swimming in the ocean otherwise it may stick forever. For all of us with lose ones we need to take a swim or re-use spaghetti water.


----------



## twinzluvagrl

umamanikam said:


> I have had my MOP VCA Alhambra  pendant for last 12 + yrs and at times I wear it regularly ,in bath and everywhere .No change in the mop .


That's really awesome! I'm assuming you have the vintage size! I'm glad to hear this! As I wear my pieces 24/7!


----------



## twinzluvagrl

scheurin said:


> Makes all sense: you need to water it regularly to keep it alive
> 
> Btw I've just learned that you need to thoroughly rinse your Love after swimming in the ocean otherwise it may stick forever. For all of us with lose ones we need to take a swim or re-use spaghetti water.


What will stick forever? The sea salt? Or you mean it'll feel sticky?


----------



## scheurin

twinzluvagrl said:


> What will stick forever? The sea salt? Or you mean it'll feel sticky?



No I was told about a Love bracelet which could not be opened even by Cartier itself as the seasalt glued the screws just perfectly.


----------



## twinzluvagrl

scheurin said:


> No I was told about a Love bracelet which could not be opened even by Cartier itself as the seasalt glued the screws just perfectly.


Ah Gotcha now! Wow that's pretty crazy! Forever attached I guess lol


----------



## Siha77

Got “dressed up” today for no reason. It felt good so I had to take a picture in the backyard lol.


----------



## luv2shop_78

My first Cartier piece. I’m in LVE!!!


----------



## OnceUponAShoe

My growing Cartier family


----------



## Schon729

small pink gold juc. Regular pink gold love. Stainless steel tank solo large


----------



## soapskin

My first Love, which I've been wanting for a long time. Stacked with my Tiffany T wire bracelet and loving the combo every time I look at my wrist . My SA also gave me a beautiful Cartier book/magazine. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Cclover2013

Stack of the day❤️


----------



## LexLV

My new RG Pave love necklace and RG thin JUC double wrap wring with diamonds ... in my workout gear LOL


----------



## Chivis

LexLV said:


> My new RG Pave love necklace and RG thin JUC double wrap wring with diamonds ... in my workout gear LOL
> 
> View attachment 4810749
> 
> 
> View attachment 4810750



I watched your YT video! Amazing stack


----------



## avcbob

LexLV said:


> My new RG Pave love necklace and RG thin JUC double wrap wring with diamonds ... in my workout gear LOL
> 
> View attachment 4810749
> 
> 
> View attachment 4810750


I wasn't able to comment on your YT channel. With reference to your question about LocTite, in my opinion it's a must, especially with stacks.  I have three and my wife has four and we had loose screw issues.  We've now got LT on all the screws and problem gone!


----------



## bhurry

LexLV said:


> My new RG Pave love necklace and RG thin JUC double wrap wring with diamonds ... in my workout gear LOL
> 
> View attachment 4810749
> 
> 
> View attachment 4810750


What’s your YT channel?  Want to see this stack


----------



## LexLV

Chivis said:


> I watched your YT video! Amazing stack



Thank you so much! Super happy with it



avcbob said:


> I wasn't able to comment on your YT channel. With reference to your question about LocTite, in my opinion it's a must, especially with stacks.  I have three and my wife has four and we had loose screw issues.  We've now got LT on all the screws and problem gone!



Thank you for the advice! I actually took the plunge this past weekend and applied it to all 4 bracelets and it's PERFECT!  2 of them were loosening like every day and now I don't have to worry at all.  Love this forum for all of the helpful guidance and shared wisdom!



bhurry said:


> What’s your YT channel?  Want to see this stack



Thank you! The link is in my signature but the video they're mentioning is here: SHOPPING AT CARTIER 5TH AVENUE MAISON & CARTIER RAINBOW LOVE BRACELET REVEAL


----------



## GucciGoneWild

twitspie said:


> My stack today
> Pls follow my insta:
> @twinkleandpearl
> 
> View attachment 4786117
> View attachment 4786119


This is gorgeous! Do you mind if I ask where your evil eye bracelet is from?


----------



## bbeauty

My Cartier rings and bracelets from this weekend featuring my Messika move bracelet. I love how perfectly they stack.


----------



## nicole0612

bbeauty said:


> My Cartier rings and bracelets from this weekend featuring my Messika move bracelet. I love how perfectly they stack.
> 
> View attachment 4811900


They all look so lovely together! Variety and cohesion at the same time.


----------



## bbeauty

nicole0612 said:


> They all look so lovely together! Variety and cohesion at the same time.



Thank you so much! I am currently eyeing the small pave love bracelet on pink gold, debating whether to pull the trigger.


----------



## lovieluvslux

Love seeing these double wrap JUC ring reveals.


----------



## scheurin

bbeauty said:


> Thank you so much! I am currently eyeing the small pave love bracelet on pink gold, debating whether to pull the trigger.



Its a heavy aka expensive trigger but definitely worth it. Keep in mind that the RG is much less bling than the WG - see my pics.


----------



## CocoHunny

Friday night candy


----------



## trf

Just purchased my first love bracelet and I couldn’t be more in love with it ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## bbeauty

scheurin said:


> Its a heavy aka expensive trigger but definitely worth it. Keep in mind that the RG is much less bling than the WG - see my pics.


Thanks for your insight! I like the RG for the subtle bling, makes it a bit more wearable for me.


----------



## vhuynh2

Is this too much? Should I remove one?


----------



## rileygirl

Can you see the Love?


----------



## scheurin

vhuynh2 said:


> Is this too much? Should I remove one?



I'd remove the watch. Or put the bracelets on the other hand.


----------



## missarewa

Got my first love bracelet yesterday and I'm absolutely obsessed


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Obsessed with the JUC bracelet and LOVE band in rose gold!


----------



## GucciGoneWild

Firstchanellv28 said:


> Obsessed with the JUC bracelet and LOVE band in rose gold!
> 
> View attachment 4815289


This combo is so lovely and elegant!


----------



## scheurin

Simple and elegant


----------



## Firstchanellv28

GucciGoneWild said:


> This combo is so lovely and elegant!


Love them so much


----------



## Firstchanellv28

scheurin said:


> Simple and elegant


And it can elevate any outfit everyday


----------



## ChanelCartier

scheurin said:


> I'd remove the watch. Or put the bracelets on the other hand.


Agreed.


----------



## banzonjr

sarahkim said:


> added a pink gold diamants légers bracelet xs to my collection in celebration of my promotion at work. yay! i love the way it sits under my love bracelet. indoor and outdoor lighting
> 
> i have the clasp on the inner jump ring and my SA recommended i add another one to tighten if i want, but i wanted to walk out of the store with it on. thoughts anyone? my love bracelet is a size 16.


It looks perfect the way you have it!  It’s funny I just picked up the yellow gold diamants legers to go with my pink gold classic love to achieve the exact effect you’ve achieved! The set looks beautiful on you and congrats


----------



## legally_tanned

WFH in green shorts today, so I figured to match it with my chrysoprase amulette.


----------



## Zainabmoolla

missarewa said:


> Got my first love bracelet yesterday and I'm absolutely obsessed
> View attachment 4814863


Rose gold?


----------



## missarewa

Zainabmoolla said:


> Rose gold?



it's yellow gold


----------



## Bagsforcady

Just added this thin love to my collection.


----------



## chocolateolive

Mixing in a stainless steel chain bracelet from Vitaly


----------



## Traceyyy

We are still in quarantine in California. Most days I am in leggings and a mom bun feeling the Covid blues but at least my arm feels pretty 

Just added this beautiful thin JUC with diamonds to my stack and I am obsessed!!


----------



## ChanelCartier

How did you get the small JUC with diamonds in the states? It's so pretty.


----------



## Traceyyy

ChanelCartier said:


> How did you get the small JUC with diamonds in the states? It's so pretty.



Thank you! My husband has family in Taiwan who bought it for me.


----------



## ChanelCartier

Traceyyy said:


> Thank you! My husband has family in Taiwan who bought it for me.


Oh that's awesome! How is the weight of it?


----------



## Traceyyy

ChanelCartier said:


> Oh that's awesome! How is the weight of it?


It’s very thin, light, and dainty (I am all about dainty jewelry right now so it’s perfect for me). 

With my love, there was an adjustment period especially sleeping at night. It bothered me the first month I had it. I hardly feel the thin JUC though.


----------



## scheurin

.


----------



## XCCX

Find me on Instagram @thediarentist


----------



## sleepyD

My daily stack


----------



## Souzie




----------



## Chivis

sleepyD said:


> My daily stack
> 
> View attachment 4820030


I love that Trinity bracelet


----------



## scheurin

Needed some company


----------



## sleepyD

Chivis said:


> I love that Trinity bracelet



thank you!


----------



## sleepyD

scheurin said:


> Needed some company
> 
> View attachment 4820342


perfect pair!


----------



## sbuxaddict

First ever purchase! Had a hard time deciding between the love necklace and the ring, but the ring just made me so much happier being able to see it on my finger.
Thank you for letting me share!


----------



## Tempo

Cartier in action - yes, loads of action. Trying to get this 2000 horsepower monster under control!


----------



## XCCX

Cclover2013 said:


> Stack of the day❤
> 
> View attachment 4808775



The most perfect and classic stack in my opinion. We are twins


----------



## XCCX

twitspie said:


> My stack today
> Pls follow my insta:
> @twinkleandpearl
> 
> View attachment 4786117
> View attachment 4786119



Followed! (@thediarentist)


----------



## XCCX

I loved the ecrou de Cartier bracelet when I tried it on but I still feel I want a diamond love bracelet to add to my stack first!
Find me on Instagram! @thedirentist


----------



## early bird

Tempo said:


> Cartier in action - yes, loads of action. Trying to get this 2000 horsepower monster under control!
> 
> View attachment 4822864


INSANE!!! Blinded by your bling! Am I jealous? Maybe a very little bit but I don’t know what I‘m most jealous of (LOL)!


----------



## kelzdez

Just added the love wedding band and diamants legers XS necklace to my collection yesterday ☺️


----------



## scheurin

Like your VCA piece


----------



## kelzdez

scheurin said:


> Like your VCA piece


Thank you! ☺️


----------



## bhurry

Purchased the RG Rainbow but wanted one other bracelet to stack.


----------



## CocoHunny

bhurry said:


> Purchased the RG Rainbow but wanted one other bracelet to stack
> 
> I love this edgy look.


----------



## babypanda

bhurry said:


> Purchased the RG Rainbow but wanted one other bracelet to stack.
> 
> View attachment 4826956
> 
> 
> View attachment 4826957
> 
> 
> View attachment 4826958


I love this stack! So edgy and unusual (in a good way). Do you mind sharing the size of each bracelet please?


----------



## bhurry

babypanda said:


> I love this stack! So edgy and unusual (in a good way). Do you mind sharing the size of each bracelet please?


Yea of course.  The Rainbow is size 19, clash is size 17 and the ecrou is size 17.


----------



## Chilipadi

My first Cartier piece - the Juste un Clou (slim version) in Rose Gold! Loved the stacking look with dainty bracelets. I have the JUC ring as well - any tips on how to stack rings?


----------



## midniteluna

Chilipadi said:


> My first Cartier piece - the Juste un Clou (slim version) in Rose Gold! Loved the stacking look with dainty bracelets. I have the JUC ring as well - any tips on how to stack rings?
> 
> View attachment 4827656


Nice! I like your horseshoe bracelet too! Where did you get them?


----------



## yuki_shinsetsu

Traceyyy said:


> We are still in quarantine in California. Most days I am in leggings and a mom bun feeling the Covid blues but at least my arm feels pretty
> 
> Just added this beautiful thin JUC with diamonds to my stack and I am obsessed!!
> View attachment 4819247


Is the thin Just Un Clou with diamonds already available in US?


----------



## Chilipadi

midniteluna said:


> Nice! I like your horseshoe bracelet too! Where did you get them?


Hello! Thank you~ it’s from Swarovski, it’s two tone so matches the rose gold JUC really well.


----------



## munkeebag81

Release date for US is 9/1.



echt_lg said:


> Is the thin Just Un Clou with diamonds already available in US?


----------



## shasha_83

munkeebag81 said:


> Release date for US is 9/1.


It's available in Northern Europe.


----------



## TC1

Added another Trinity


----------



## lishukha

Joined the club today with my small love


----------



## scheurin

nice


----------



## Grande Latte

Tempo said:


> Cartier in action - yes, loads of action. Trying to get this 2000 horsepower monster under control!
> 
> View attachment 4822864


Wow. Action pic INDEED.


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Love my JUC and love band


----------



## scheurin

In need for some sunshine


----------



## GucciGoneWild

scheurin said:


> In need for some sunshine
> 
> View attachment 4830218


I just love when you post your pieces.  Gives me sooooo much inspiration


----------



## scheurin

Thank you. Now I need to take care of my little zoo and the Loves. No more additions ..... hopefully


----------



## Traceyyy

echt_lg said:


> Is the thin Just Un Clou with diamonds already available in US?


My husband's family bought it for me in Taiwan. I think it's releasing sometime in September in the US!


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

galanterie earrings


----------



## midniteluna

Chilipadi said:


> Hello! Thank you~ it’s from Swarovski, it’s two tone so matches the rose gold JUC really well.


It's gorgeous and seems to match really well


----------



## XCCX

Got my diamond Love bracelet!!! Prices go up tomorrow, the boutique was crowded like crazy!!! I’m so happy I finally got it it’s been on my list for the longest time so this price increase whatever it will be was just that little push/excuse I needed


----------



## ChanelCartier

XCCX said:


> Got my diamond Love bracelet!!! Prices go up tomorrow, the boutique was crowded like crazy!!! I’m so happy I finally got it it’s been on my list for the longest time so this price increase whatever it will be was just that little push/excuse I needed
> 
> View attachment 4833912


Congratulations! What country are you in?


----------



## XCCX

ChanelCartier said:


> Congratulations! What country are you in?



Thank you! Dubai, UAE


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Admiring both my JUC and the love band against the pearly iridescent lotus lady dior


----------



## HADASSA

Traceyyy said:


> We are still in quarantine in California. Most days I am in leggings and a mom bun feeling the Covid blues but at least my arm feels pretty
> 
> Just added this beautiful thin JUC with diamonds to my stack and I am obsessed!!
> View attachment 4819247


Just gorgeous   Is that an Etincelle next to your LOVE? What size is your LOVE? Did you take the same size in JUC or sized down? Is the Etincelle also the same size as the LOVE?


----------



## yuki_shinsetsu

Traceyyy said:


> We are still in quarantine in California. Most days I am in leggings and a mom bun feeling the Covid blues but at least my arm feels pretty
> 
> Just added this beautiful thin JUC with diamonds to my stack and I am obsessed!!
> View attachment 4819247


 Are both bracelets in rose gold?


----------



## XCCX

Can you tell I love burgundy?


----------



## Traceyyy

echt_lg said:


> Are both bracelets in rose gold?



Yes!!!


----------



## Traceyyy

HADASSA said:


> Just gorgeous   Is that an Etincelle next to your LOVE? What size is your LOVE? Did you take the same size in JUC or sized down? Is the Etincelle also the same size as the LOVE?



Thank you so much! No, it's a Monica Vinader bracelet from Nordstroms but the Etincelle is absolutely gorgeous and is on my wishlist!


			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/monica-vinader-fiji-skinny-vermeil-diamond-bar-bracelet/4816875?origin=category-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home%2FWomen%2FJewelry%2FBracelets&color=silver
		


My love is a 16 and the JUC is a 15. They don't overlap each other


----------



## yuki_shinsetsu

Traceyyy said:


> Yes!!!


I just got exactly same as yours Juste Un Clou in yellow gold But now after I saw your pic, my mind has shaken a bit...hahaha


----------



## munkeebag81

Haven’t worn any of my jewelry since Feb.   I picked up the Thin JUC with diamonds today and decided to take some family pictures


----------



## oceanblueapril

love the new thin version


----------



## yuki_shinsetsu

munkeebag81 said:


> Haven’t worn any of my jewelry since Feb.   I picked up the Thin JUC with diamonds today and decided to take some family pictures
> 
> View attachment 4836261
> 
> 
> View attachment 4836262
> 
> 
> View attachment 4836264
> 
> 
> View attachment 4836266


I can’t wait to get mine! Although rose gold ones looks so pretty! I hope I will feel happy with the yellow gold that I picked


----------



## munkeebag81

Love it with the rainbow love! 




oceanblueapril said:


> love the new thin version
> 
> View attachment 4836265
> 
> 
> View attachment 4836268
> 
> 
> View attachment 4836269


----------



## GucciGoneWild

munkeebag81 said:


> Haven’t worn any of my jewelry since Feb.   I picked up the Thin JUC with diamonds today and decided to take some family pictures
> 
> View attachment 4836261
> 
> 
> View attachment 4836262
> 
> 
> View attachment 4836264
> 
> 
> View attachment 4836266


So exciting!! I didn't think I needed it but it is gorgeous and so cute!  I actually prefer this size to the regular size


----------



## HADASSA

Traceyyy said:


> Thank you so much! No, it's a Monica Vinader bracelet from Nordstroms but the Etincelle is absolutely gorgeous and is on my wishlist!
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/monica-vinader-fiji-skinny-vermeil-diamond-bar-bracelet/4816875?origin=category-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home%2FWomen%2FJewelry%2FBracelets&color=silver
> 
> 
> 
> My love is a 16 and the JUC is a 15. They don't overlap each other


Thank you for your response @Traceyyy - I am choosing from a distance and don’t want to get the size wrong.

The Etincelle is beautiful, isn’t it?? I like how it fits seamlessly between the LOVES.


----------



## themuddylotus

Traceyyy said:


> We are still in quarantine in California. Most days I am in leggings and a mom bun feeling the Covid blues but at least my arm feels pretty
> 
> Just added this beautiful thin JUC with diamonds to my stack and I am obsessed!!
> View attachment 4819247


The thin JUC with diamonds is so beautifu!  Congratulations!


----------



## 7theaven

Today’s Armcandies

Cartier is so addictive. Can’t wait to add more!


----------



## Chilipadi

Out and about with my JUC candies. Looking at the price increases on the website now, I’m torn between getting a new Cartier watch, or to go with the 4 diamond Love bracelet


----------



## scheurin

Given what you have it should be the small Love


----------



## south-of-france

GucciGoneWild said:


> So exciting!! I didn't think I needed it but it is gorgeous and so cute!  I actually prefer this size to the regular size



Me too! The larger Juc had an enormous nail head which I didn’t like. No regrets


----------



## GucciGoneWild

south-of-france said:


> Me too! The larger Juc had an enormous nail head which I didn’t like. No regrets


A perfect example of bigger isn’t always better (despite what you see on this forum haha - jokes)


----------



## scheurin

Guarding the beauty


----------



## Jewwels

Chilipadi said:


> Out and about with my JUC candies. Looking at the price increases on the website now, I’m torn between getting a new Cartier watch, or to go with the 4 diamond Love bracelet
> 
> View attachment 4837935


Which watch are you considering??


----------



## Chilipadi

Jewwels said:


> Which watch are you considering??


I’m considering the Ballon Bleu in 28mm, two tone (Rose gold).


----------



## Jewwels

I think a nice watch like that is a good investment. What watch do you have currently?
I have a 31 mm ballon bleu stainless w diamonds but there are several good options in Cartier watches ( tank, panthere, santos).... I have these too.


----------



## Chilipadi

Jewwels said:


> I think a nice watch like that is a good investment. What watch do you have currently?
> I have a 31 mm ballon bleu stainless w diamonds but there are several good options in Cartier watches ( tank, panthere, santos).... I have these too.


Ooh lovely! I only currently only have a Rolex oyster perpetual (stainless steel), so wanted to go for one in two tone to match my accessories. I’ve tried on the other Cartier watches, but found only santos and ballon Bleu sitting on my wrist nicely. The rest doesn’t suit me as much. I think at that price point, a watch would be a better piece to get first, rather than the love?


----------



## Jewwels

Yes
A Two tone watch is a great piece to tie everything together. I love my Santos and ballon bleu so I don’t think you can go wrong with either.

I have several loves but I think you can add those later....


----------



## lishukha

Sitting on my porch enjoying the beautiful weather and admiring my small love


----------



## Miss CC

Diamond juc


----------



## shasha_83

Miss CC said:


> Diamond juc
> 
> View attachment 4839775


Love the combo


----------



## XCCX

Miss CC said:


> Diamond juc
> 
> View attachment 4839775


Fabulous details and fabulous bracelet!


----------



## XCCX

taya19 said:


> Mine are sleeping in the box too! How do you stack your bracelets  if you do?


I just saw this now!

I usually wear either:
1- Love bracelet with JUC
2- Love with VCA
3- The smaller ones here and there.

I wear my love bracelet 24/7


----------



## Stella0925

BostonBlockhead said:


> Not a fan of that collection.   All I see is Pac Man.


hahahaha


----------



## bbeauty

So I pulled the trigger for my anniversary/birthday and added the RG small pavé love and wedding band to my Cartier collection. Pictured with 4 diamond love and my new VCA RG gmop/diamond bracelet.


----------



## Cat Fondler

Wow! Congratulations and happy birthday! Looks great on you.


----------



## bbeauty

Cat Fondler said:


> Wow! Congratulations and happy birthday! Looks great on you.



Thank you so much!!


----------



## ThugWife

Loving my new Santos bracelet! 

Does anyone have the YG Santos necklace? I'm thinking of getting it for my husband and I can not find a "real life" picture of it anywhere. Would love to hear from anyone who has it already!

View attachment 4841024


----------



## XCCX




----------



## GucciGoneWild

XCCX said:


> View attachment 4841123


sooooo pretty!!


----------



## XCCX

GucciGoneWild said:


> sooooo pretty!!


Thank you so much


----------



## Kuschelnudde

Wedding ring with my JUC SM ring. I am going to add a JUC SM and Love SM bracelet stack for my birthday soon ❤️


----------



## Dode99

Wearing my new Panthère bracelet that I got before the price increase for the first time with my Panthère Ring.





Different Lightings:


----------



## Cat Fondler

Beauty! Congrats!


----------



## skyqueen

bbeauty said:


> So I pulled the trigger for my anniversary/birthday and added the RG small pavé love and wedding band to my Cartier collection. Pictured with 4 diamond love and my new VCA RG gmop/diamond bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 4841020
> 
> 
> View attachment 4841021


Love this combo...classic with pizzazz!


----------



## Brasil

bbeauty said:


> So I pulled the trigger for my anniversary/birthday and added the RG small pavé love and wedding band to my Cartier collection. Pictured with 4 diamond love and my new VCA RG gmop/diamond bracelet.


Rose gold blends beautifully with your skin tone 
So beautiful.


----------



## chocolateolive

Today’s two wrist stack ✌️


----------



## dolly_55

Beautfiul! What’s the name of the bracelet on your right arm next to the YG Loves?


----------



## dolly_55

chocolateolive said:


> Today’s two wrist stack ✌
> 
> View attachment 4843248



Beautiful! What’s the name of the bracelet on your right arm next to the YG Loves?


----------



## Stella0925

dolly_55 said:


> Beautiful! What’s the name of the bracelet on your right arm next to the YG Loves?



Looks like David Yurman!


----------



## chocolateolive

dolly_55 said:


> Beautiful! What’s the name of the bracelet on your right arm next to the YG Loves?


Thank you—it’s the david yurman spira bracelet!


----------



## dolly_55

chocolateolive said:


> Thank you—it’s the david yurman spira bracelet!



Thanks! Do you stack it with your Love and wear it 24/7? I’m just wondering how it holds up when being worn daily...


----------



## XCCX

chocolateolive said:


> Today’s two wrist stack ✌
> 
> View attachment 4843248


Beautiful! Now I’m starting to think I really need a thin love to stack between my 2 classic ones. Pave is everything.. or maybe a WG with diamonds (I have a plain YG love and a 4 diamond YG one) ..


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Cartier love ring! All time classic!


----------



## Barbiegurl1883

WOW! One of the most beautiful stacks I have ever seen!!!  Congrats!



bbeauty said:


> So I pulled the trigger for my anniversary/birthday and added the RG small pavé love and wedding band to my Cartier collection. Pictured with 4 diamond love and my new VCA RG gmop/diamond bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 4841020
> 
> 
> View attachment 4841021


----------



## sammytheMUA

bbeauty said:


> So I pulled the trigger for my anniversary/birthday and added the RG small pavé love and wedding band to my Cartier collection. Pictured with 4 diamond love and my new VCA RG gmop/diamond bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 4841020
> 
> 
> View attachment 4841021


Rose gold looks heavenly on your skin!


----------



## Sparkledolll

With Hermes CDC


----------



## lilpikachu

XCCX said:


> Beautiful! Now I’m starting to think I really need a thin love to stack between my 2 classic ones. Pave is everything.. or maybe a *WG with diamonds* (I have a plain YG love and a 4 diamond YG one) ..


That would be nice! The pave is to die for! (So is the price  )


----------



## XCCX

lilpikachu said:


> That would be nice! The pave is to die for! (So is the price  )


Lol .. the WG with diamonds is beautiful enough!


----------



## lilpikachu

XCCX said:


> Lol .. the WG with diamonds is beautiful enough!


It really is! And would go perfectly with your current stack


----------



## scheurin

XCCX said:


> Lol .. the WG with diamonds is beautiful enough!



Yes, absolutely


----------



## XCCX

scheurin said:


> Yes, absolutely


----------



## chocolateolive

dolly_55 said:


> Thanks! Do you stack it with your Love and wear it 24/7? I’m just wondering how it holds up when being worn daily...


I was worried about the durability when I purchased it too.

It is super strong and doesn’t warp at all. Like with my love bracelets, I wear it 24/7 and clean floors, do lots of cardio/weightlifting/burpee type workouts and never worry about it!


----------



## winkzpinkz

The curated jewelry collection that I wear daily  Featuring here are my Celine Twisted Knot Bracelet, my Daniel Wellington Watch, and the highlight of my collection: The Cartier Juste Un Clou Bracelet in the small size


----------



## Stella0925

I received my bezeled TB to stack with love! I was worried that bezeled setting diamonds won’t go with love, but after adding some beads, I really like the look! 

Disclaimer***the clove bracelet is a knockoff. I’m trying these to see if I want to add a real VCA to my stack!


----------



## dolly_55

chocolateolive said:


> I was worried about the durability when I purchased it too.
> 
> It is super strong and doesn’t warp at all. Like with my love bracelets, I wear it 24/7 and clean floors, do lots of cardio/weightlifting/burpee type workouts and never worry about it!



Thanks for your response! I ordered it and it should be here on Monday! Will see how it looks stacked with my Love and small JUC


----------



## Katrina S Revilles

Today’s arm stack. S
Does the WG love look good with the YG LOVE AND JUC? Or Should i remove it?


----------



## Chaton

Enjoying my RG Loves with my other love, COFFEE! - I love it when they separate!


----------



## GucciGoneWild

Katrina S Revilles said:


> Today’s arm stack. S
> Does the WG love look good with the YG LOVE AND JUC? Or Should i remove it?



I like this a lot. I would add something w diamonds next to the WG love maybe, if you think you might like that. Also if anyone has a stack like this but in RG please post a picture lol


----------



## scheurin

Nice ...


----------



## Katrina S Revilles

GucciGoneWild said:


> I like this a lot. I would add something w diamonds next to the WG love maybe, if you think you might like that. Also if anyone has a stack like this but in RG please post a picture lol



thank you so much for this.♥️♥️♥️


----------



## rileygirl




----------



## Hq8

TC1 said:


> Added another Trinity
> View attachment 4828483


What is rolex size


----------



## Hq8

Miss CC said:


> Pairing my JUC with my Rolex
> 
> View attachment 4606220


What reolex size


----------



## Le Lion

@rileygirl and @Stella0925 your Stack make me browse to VCA. Just so nice! Do you wear the VCA bracelet all the time? Or is it sensitive because of the stones?

@Katrina S Revilles this is beautiful. I really like the combination.


----------



## TC1

Hq8 said:


> What is rolex size


It's a 36


----------



## dolly_55

New daily stack I’ve been looking for a third bracelet to stack with my Love and small JUC and added this dainty David Yurman cable bracelet and like that it doesn’t overpower the other 2 (both are size 15 so I have small wrists). Anyone else like stacking in 3’s?


----------



## GucciGoneWild

Katrina S Revilles said:


> thank you so much for this.♥♥♥


Anytime! 


dolly_55 said:


> New daily stack I’ve been looking for a third bracelet to stack with my Love and small JUC and am liking this dainty David Yurman cable bracelet and that it doesn’t overpower the other 2 (both are size 15 so I have small wrists). Anyone else like stacking in 3’s?



I like the texture the cable bracelet adds and would play around the with placement of it (if it’s easy to take on and off).  Funnily enough the first bracelet I wanted was David Yurman cable but got transfixed by Cartier...maybe I’ll still add it - do you wear it everyday and if so how does it hold up?


----------



## 880

rileygirl said:


> View attachment 4849773


Gorgeous @rileygirl, good to see you! Hugs


----------



## dolly_55

GucciGoneWild said:


> Anytime!
> 
> 
> I like the texture the cable bracelet adds and would play around the with placement of it (if it’s easy to take on and off).  Funnily enough the first bracelet I wanted was David Yurman cable but got transfixed by Cartier...maybe I’ll still add it - do you wear it everyday and if so how does it hold up?




Thanks I’ve been playing around with the placement to see if I prefer it above or below the other two. It’s actually pretty secure and doesn’t come off easily which is nice! I just received the DY this week and plan to use it daily. So far it seems to be holding up well! I was inspired by another user @chocolateolive and asked her the same question about durability I’ll put her response below


chocolateolive said:


> I was worried about the durability when I purchased it too.
> 
> It is super strong and doesn’t warp at all. Like with my love bracelets, I wear it 24/7 and clean floors, do lots of cardio/weightlifting/burpee type workouts and never worry about it!


----------



## GucciGoneWild

dolly_55 said:


> Thanks I’ve been playing around with the placement to see if I prefer it above or below the other two. It’s actually pretty secure and doesn’t come off easily which is nice! I just received the DY this week and plan to use it daily. So far it seems to be holding up well! I was inspired by another user @chocolateolive and asked her the same question about durability I’ll put her response below


Ohhhh! Thanks!! Seems to be a good choice (:


----------



## dolly_55

GucciGoneWild said:


> Anytime!
> 
> 
> I like the texture the cable bracelet adds and would play around the with placement of it (if it’s easy to take on and off).  Funnily enough the first bracelet I wanted was David Yurman cable but got transfixed by Cartier...maybe I’ll still add it - do you wear it everyday and if so how does it hold up?



Thank you! I think it’s a great stacking piece for sure also doesn’t seem to do much damage to the other bracelets


----------



## Stella0925

Le Lion said:


> @rileygirl and @Stella0925 your Stack make me browse to VCA. Just so nice! Do you wear the VCA bracelet all the time? Or is it sensitive because of the stones?
> 
> @Katrina S Revilles this is beautiful. I really like the combination.



The “VCA” I’m wearing isn’t real lol. I like to get a “knock off” before I commit if I’m not too sure about the item yet. The biggest reason that’s holding me back is the stones! I love MOP but I’d like to wear it everyday and I don’t like taking it off and putting it back on all the time.

@rileygirl may have better feedback. I absolutely adore her stack as well! And it’s making me think maybe I can do other stones!


----------



## rileygirl

Le Lion said:


> @rileygirl and @Stella0925 your Stack make me browse to VCA. Just so nice! Do you wear the VCA bracelet all the time? Or is it sensitive because of the stones?
> 
> @Katrina S Revilles this is beautiful. I really like the combination.



I just got this bracelet yesterday but I do have two other VCA in mother of pearl.  I wear them a lot but I donʻt wear them all the time like my Love Bracelets.  I might wear this onyx VCA every day though


----------



## penchant.for.luxury

Love, love, love! Next on my wish list is the thin JUC ring.


----------



## GucciGoneWild

penchant.for.luxury said:


> Love, love, love! Next on my wish list is the thin JUC ring.



Clean and classic!! Love the diamond JUC next to a diamond bracelet.  Also that is a gorgeous ring set!


----------



## penchant.for.luxury

GucciGoneWild said:


> Clean and classic!! Love the diamond JUC next to a diamond bracelet.  Also that is a gorgeous ring set!


Thank you so much!!!


----------



## oceanz22

dolly_55 said:


> New daily stack I’ve been looking for a third bracelet to stack with my Love and small JUC and added this dainty David Yurman cable bracelet and like that it doesn’t overpower the other 2 (both are size 15 so I have small wrists). Anyone else like stacking in 3’s?
> View attachment 4850355


Love your stack! I have my love bracelets in size 15 and thinking to add JUC . Would your love and JUC scratch each other a lot? And do your DY bracelet stack nicely with your love ? Do they overlap?


----------



## dolly_55

oceanz22 said:


> Love your stack! I have my love bracelets in size 15 and thinking to add JUC . Would your love and JUC scratch each other a lot? And do your DY bracelet stack nicely with your love ? Do they overlap?



Thank you! if I wear my JUC with the nail head against my Love (like my previous picture) then it’s fine but if I wear it the opposite way, with the pointy end towards my Love, then it’ll overlap and I can imagine that would scratch a lot. Now I understand why people recommend getting Love one size bigger but size 16 was just too big for my liking.

The DY stacks perfect next to Love without overlapping. I got an XS and it’s almost the same size and shape as my size 15 Love.


----------



## Nic_Bryanna

Just picked up my new sm juc yesterday! It’s actually more comfortable than I would have thought...light but substantial. Excited for this new addition☺️


----------



## yuki_shinsetsu

penchant.for.luxury said:


> Love, love, love! Next on my wish list is the thin JUC ring.
> View attachment 4851610
> 
> View attachment 4851613
> View attachment 4851611
> View attachment 4851612


So so nice!!! Is your JUC yellow gold?


----------



## umamanikam

Which of these is better


----------



## umamanikam

My love ring stack


----------



## LuckyMe14

umamanikam said:


> Which of these is better
> 
> View attachment 4854521
> 
> 
> View attachment 4854522
> 
> 
> View attachment 4854523


I like the middle one best


----------



## sarachryan

What type of bracelet is with the JUC in two and three?


----------



## umamanikam

sarachryan said:


> What type of bracelet is with the JUC in two and three?


It’s from links of London


----------



## penchant.for.luxury

echt_lg said:


> So so nice!!! Is your JUC yellow gold?


Thank you! Yes it is!


----------



## Tonimichelle

umamanikam said:


> Which of these is better
> 
> View attachment 4854521
> 
> 
> View attachment 4854522
> 
> 
> View attachment 4854523


I like the first pic best!


----------



## CoCoBelle

New JUC ring to compliment my DY/Love stack.


----------



## zibeline91

Panthère for ever !


----------



## scheurin

zibeline91 said:


> Panthère for ever !



Hi there


----------



## scheurin

from all of us


----------



## A.Stone

color coordination


----------



## zibeline91

scheurin said:


> Hi there
> 
> View attachment 4856607


Hello you !


----------



## zibeline91

So many friends out  there !


----------



## perfectionbaby

Just got my RG cuff with go the my WG ring.

View attachment 4856970


----------



## perfectionbaby

Just got my RG cuff to go with my WG ring. So happy now


----------



## Lawny

So excited to finally be able to share my first Love bracelet! My first Cartier piece from my parents was for my 16th and now a new addition for my 21st!


----------



## Greenbling

Katrina S Revilles said:


> Today’s arm stack. S
> Does the WG love look good with the YG LOVE AND JUC? Or Should i remove it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4848600


I really like having a different color bracelet in between. It allows the character of each bracelet to shine through.


----------



## rileygirl

With all the sweets


----------



## scheurin

Getting some sunshine


----------



## oceanblueapril

I wish for thin version of JUC in white gold diamond....


----------



## Venessa84

Loving this stack


----------



## yuki_shinsetsu

Venessa84 said:


> Loving this stack
> 
> View attachment 4864593


Love this!


----------



## Chaton

Here’s my Destinée Wedding Band in PG from the Destinée line, which I don’t see a lot of on this forum.  It’s my favorite Cartier item.

The pictures don’t do it enough justice - very sparkly in person & the setting makes the ring in my opinion.


----------



## vhuynh2

Chaton said:


> Here’s my Destinée Wedding Band in PG from the Destinée line, which I don’t see a lot of on this forum.  It’s my favorite Cartier item.
> 
> The pictures don’t do it enough justice - very sparkly in person & the setting makes the ring in my opinion.
> 
> View attachment 4866687
> 
> 
> View attachment 4866688
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4866691
> 
> 
> View attachment 4866692



Beautiful. I’d been looking at this. What’s your ring size and the total carat of the one you’re wearing?


----------



## Chaton

vhuynh2 said:


> Beautiful. I’d been looking at this. What’s your ring size and the total carat of the one you’re wearing?



Thank you - you will love it!  I shopped around for an eternity ring and specifically wanted it in RG and found Cartier to have the best one with the most gorgeous setting.

Here’s the info I have on it listed below. Unfortunately, for some reason when I purchased it 5 years ago, I think the Cartier SA overcharged me several hundred dollars & it had nothing to do with ring size as my finger is quite small (at a certain size, the price increases).  I didn’t notice it until much later! Go figure!  OMG - I just checked and the price I was charged is over the new price increase put out on October 1st...LOL!

My ring finger can fit a size 4 (size 47), but I don't like tight rings so I want with 4.75 (size 49) - it's quite loose and can easily slide pass my knuckle, but it doesn't fall off even in winter.

Years later, I also contacted Cartier to inquire the differences between the Destinée and the Ètincelle setting and below is what Cartier told me.  I have tried on the Ètincelle eternity rings - the setting is very thin.

Width:  3.27 mm, 22 brilliant-cut diamonds, totaling 1.34 carats

Diamond  GRADE:
Color:  D-H
Clarity:  IF - VS2


----------



## vhuynh2

Chaton said:


> Thank you - you will love it!  I shopped around for an eternity ring and specifically wanted it in RG and found Cartier to have the best one with the most gorgeous setting.
> 
> Here’s the info I have on it listed below. Unfortunately, for some reason when I purchased it 5 years ago, I think the Cartier SA overcharged me several hundred dollars & it had nothing to do with ring size as my finger is quite small (at a certain size, the price increases).  I didn’t notice it until much later! Go figure!  OMG - I just checked and the price I was charged is over the new price increase put out on October 1st...LOL!
> 
> My ring finger can fit a size 4 (size 47), but I don't like tight rings so I want with 4.75 (size 49) - it's quite loose and can easily slide pass my knuckle, but it doesn't fall off even in winter.
> 
> Years later, I also contacted Cartier to inquire the differences between the Destinée and the Ètincelle setting and below is what Cartier told me.  I have tried on the Ètincelle eternity rings - the setting is very thin.
> 
> Width:  3.27 mm, 22 brilliant-cut diamonds, totaling 1.34 carats
> 
> Diamond  GRADE:
> Color:  D-H
> Clarity:  IF - VS2
> 
> View attachment 4866741



Thank you so much for sharing! I’d been looking at the etincelle half eternity rings as well, because it makes me really nervous that full eternity rings cannot be resized. But it sounds like the etincelle is not as beautiful as the destinee. I don’t live near a Cartier so I can’t actually try anything on.


----------



## Chaton

vhuynh2 said:


> Thank you so much for sharing! I’d been looking at the etincelle half eternity rings as well, because it makes me really nervous that full eternity rings cannot be resized. But it sounds like the etincelle is not as beautiful as the destinee. I don’t live near a Cartier so I can’t actually try anything on.



I don’t live near one either. At the time when I knew I would be in city near one, I made an appt. in advance and made sure they had 2-3 rings in different sizes that I wanted to try it in.

With Cartier’s ring sizing, I think it’s pretty easy to figure out your ring size because for me, it was going to be either 4.25 (size 48) or 4.75 (size 49) - 4 (size 47) was going to be a tight fit
- 5.25 (size 50) would have fallen of my finger

Good luck!


----------



## vhuynh2

Chaton said:


> I don’t live near one either. At the time when I knew I would be in city near one, I made an appt. in advance and made sure they had 2-3 rings in different sizes that I wanted to try it in.
> 
> With Cartier’s ring sizing, I think it’s pretty easy to figure out your ring size because for me, it was going to be either 4.25 (size 48) or 4.75 (size 49) - 4 (size 47) was going to be a tight fit
> - 5.25 (size 50) would have fallen of my finger
> 
> Good luck!



Thanks!! I already know my ring size - I’m just afraid that I might gain weight as I age. I have a pave love ring I know that can’t be resized, but the destinee will be a whole lot more expensive. It looks gorgeous on you - I might just have to take the risk!


----------



## SaRo_0

Adoring my rose gold set. Thinking of what to add next. A white gold love bracelet (maybe thin version) or a diamond tennis bracelet?


----------



## immijenheap

My thin rose gold love and diamond roberto coin bangle. Id love to add a think white gold love with diamonds soon.


----------



## GucciGoneWild

immijenheap said:


> My thin rose gold love and diamond roberto coin bangle. Id love to add a think white gold love with diamonds soon.


I love this idea!! I have the thin RG love as well and was trying to decide if I should get a TB or WG love bracelet to go with it. Are you thinking of getting a thin WG love or regular size?


----------



## penchant.for.luxury

Had to add the thin JUC ring in yellow gold to my collection! Now I’m just waiting for my Diamants Légers bracelet to arrive from being resized.


----------



## americanroyal89

The perk of getting stopped by red lights: watching the sun hit your jewelry


----------



## nerotony

It was cleaning day. Before pic


----------



## scheurin

No therafter?

How do you clean your watch?


----------



## nerotony

nerotony said:


> It was cleaning day.
> 
> View attachment 4870527





scheurin said:


> No therafter?
> 
> How do you clean your watch?


I use the spray and brush from the kit that came with my love ring. To rinse them I use bottled water.


----------



## XCCX

Stack of the night..


----------



## goodcrush

XCCX said:


> Stack of the night..
> 
> View attachment 4871216



This is lovely. Do you normally stack the loves? I’ve noticed a few other beautiful photos you have posted with just one love. Curious what your daily wear is one or both. I have the same two loves and debating on selling one.


----------



## XCCX

goodcrush said:


> This is lovely. Do you normally stack the loves? I’ve noticed a few other beautiful photos you have posted with just one love. Curious what your daily wear is one or both. I have the same two loves and debating on selling one.



Thank you!

I just added the diamond one recently. On daily basis, I wear one Love stacked with other smaller bracelets but on special outings and nights out I stack the 2 loves/one love with JUC/Love with VCA. It helps that I can slide the Love bracelet off my hand and never need the screw driver 

The plain Love bracelet is a gift from my mom and is so precious to me and I wore it daily non stop for 5 years.. but I still wanted the diamond love and that’s why splurged on it last month.. I plan to gift the plain one to my daughter and in the meantime will enjoy both as much as possible


----------



## goodcrush

XCCX said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I just added the diamond one recently. On daily basis, I wear one Love stacked with other smaller bracelets but on special outings and nights out I stack the 2 loves/one love with JUC/Love with VCA. It helps that I can slide the Love bracelet off my hand and never need the screw driver
> 
> The plain Love bracelet is a gift from my mom and is so precious to me and I wore it daily non stop for 5 years.. but I still wanted the diamond love and that’s why splurged on it last month.. I plan to gift the plain one to my daughter and in the meantime will enjoy both as much as possible



It will be so so special for your daughter! To have come from her grandmother. I’m stuck on what to do. I find two at the same time a bit too much these days. I do also have a JUC and wear it daily so that could be why. When you wear only one is it mostly the diamond one now? My diamond one happens to be my more sentimental one but I love the look of the plain too. Just can’t see myself alternating or taking one on and off hence my dilemma. I also wear small bracelets too. I adore sweets and wear two 24/7. If you had received your four diamond from your Mom would you have ended up with the plain too?


----------



## XCCX

goodcrush said:


> It will be so so special for your daughter! To have come from her grandmother. I’m stuck on what to do. I find two at the same time a bit too much these days. I do also have a JUC and wear it daily so that could be why. When you wear only one is it mostly the diamond one now? My diamond one happens to be my more sentimental one but I love the look of the plain too. Just can’t see myself alternating or taking one on and off hence my dilemma. I also wear small bracelets too. I adore sweets and wear two 24/7. If you had received your four diamond from your Mom would you have ended up with the plain too?


I totally understand your dilemma! I don’t think I’d get the plain if I was gifted the diamond one... but then again the plain is iconic!!! The struggle is real.. wish I can be of more help but what I can advise you is, do not rush in selling anything now.. your lifestyle/preference may change and the worst thing you want is regret selling! As you see many ladies here rock the multiples stacked and I do love the look, don’t get me wrong it’s just that I’m still a bit worried about wear and tear if both worn together daily...  that is mainly the reason! If I am more brave in the future I’ll definitely wear them together 24/7


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

XCCX said:


> Stack of the night..
> 
> View attachment 4871216



Is this a PG and YG combo?


----------



## XCCX

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> Is this a PG and YG combo?


Both YG, a plain and a 4 diamond


----------



## pinkdiamond765

Good news, Cartier just opened a boutique in San Diego!


----------



## scheurin

pinkdiamond765 said:


> Good news, Cartier just opened a boutique in San Diego!



Cool. Where?


----------



## pinkdiamond765

scheurin said:


> Cool. Where?


In Fashion Valley, first level, two stores down from Royal Maui Jewelers.


----------



## scheurin

pinkdiamond765 said:


> In Fashion Valley, first level, two stores down from Royal Maui Jewelers.



Thank you. Looking forward to check by.


----------



## pinkdiamond765

scheurin said:


> Thank you. Looking forward to check by.


Right now it is by appointment only.  I was able to get one later today.


----------



## zazou

New Pasha


----------



## Ylesiya

Love diamond cuff in WG paired with Tiffany Schlumberger 16 stones in plat and with tsavorites


----------



## XCCX

Jewelry of the day with my Chanel Beige Clair wallet on chain on her first day out


----------



## XCCX

Today’s details..


----------



## Yodabest

Ylesiya said:


> Love diamond cuff in WG paired with Tiffany Schlumberger 16 stones in plat and with tsavorites
> 
> View attachment 4877009
> 
> 
> View attachment 4877010


 
I have the same ring in yellow gold! My heart jumped when I saw these pics because it’s a BEAUTIFUL ring, but also not so common. I don’t usually see random action shots with it!


----------



## oceanblueapril

arm candy


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Love my Cartier JUC! It sparkles along with my platinum white gold bracelet!


----------



## Ylesiya

PC1984 said:


> I have the same ring in yellow gold! My heart jumped when I saw these pics because it’s a BEAUTIFUL ring, but also not so common. I don’t usually see random action shots with it!


It's not common, yes! Maybe I need to start a dedicated thread about Schlumberger since there are fans of it here


----------



## Yodabest

Ylesiya said:


> It's not common, yes! Maybe I need to start a dedicated thread about Schlumberger since there are fans of it here



Love that idea! It’s a beautiful collection!

Posting an action shot shortly with mine


----------



## Yodabest

Out with this trio 

...and some Tiffany bling!


----------



## Ylesiya

PC1984 said:


> Out with this trio
> 
> ...and some Tiffany bling!
> 
> View attachment 4879608


OMG love them all!!
And you have my another dream as well - clash!!!
How do you like wearing it??


----------



## Yodabest

Ylesiya said:


> OMG love them all!!
> And you have my another dream as well - clash!!!
> How do you like wearing it??



I love the clash!!!! I wear it everyday my with loves. It’s so comfortable and easy to wear!


----------



## cindy05

I wear my love and juc 24/7. Love it and want to add a 4/6 diamond love.


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

cindy05 said:


> I wear my love and juc 24/7. Love it and want to add a 4/6 diamond love.
> 
> View attachment 4882043
> 
> 
> View attachment 4882044
> 
> 
> View attachment 4882045
> 
> 
> View attachment 4882046



Omg I love your VCA guilloche!!


----------



## oceanblueapril

❤ juc in gold!


----------



## PamW

Jetsetmax said:


> A few of my watches and Love bracelets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a pair of my Cartier cufflinks with interchangeable semi precious stone bars.


Great little collection you have there!


----------



## abg12

Thinking of adding a clash to my right hand


----------



## fluffypants

abg12 said:


> Thinking of adding a clash to my right hand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4884333
> View attachment 4884334


Clash would look amazing! Texture would be an awesome addition.


----------



## sammytheMUA

abg12 said:


> Thinking of adding a clash to my right hand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4884333
> View attachment 4884334


Beautiful jewelry! I also love your home décor and herringbone wood floors! Would love to see more pictures of the room/décor!


----------



## XCCX

Birthday night out details


----------



## Glitterbomb

Obsessed with my new small YG pave love!


----------



## 3lena

I was deciding between the full love and the small JUC (I already own the small love). I finally picked the full love....but I’m going back for the juc soon 

I love the way this stack looks!


----------



## mfa777

Hi! I was wondering if any of you have these earrings? I was searching for modeling pics of this size and can't find any, aside from the website ones ...


----------



## avcbob

mfa87 said:


> Hi! I was wondering if any of you have these earrings? I was searching for modeling pics of this size and can't find any, aside from the website ones ...
> View attachment 4888549


My wife has a pair, but I don't have any photos.


----------



## Purrrple

3lena said:


> I was deciding between the full love and the small JUC (I already own the small love). I finally picked the full love....but I’m going back for the juc soon
> 
> I love the way this stack looks!




Very pretty! Are my eyes deceiving me bc that looks like regular JUC not small?


----------



## 3lena

Purrrple said:


> Very pretty! Are my eyes deceiving me bc that looks like regular JUC not small?



thank you! It’s definitely the small, I think it looks like the bigger version because I have small wrists  I’ve attached another picture of it


----------



## XCCX

Cartier in “action”


----------



## eggandbacon81

I have it, and I love it. Easily wear 
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
over 10 hours. For me not heavy at all.



mfa87 said:


> Hi! I was wondering if any of you have these earrings? I was searching for modeling pics of this size and can't find any, aside from the website ones ...
> View attachment 4888549


----------



## mfa777

eggandbacon81 said:


> I have it, and I love it. Easily wear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4889012
> 
> View attachment 4889013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> over 10 hours. For me not heavy at all.


Thank you for the pictures!!!


----------



## eggandbacon81

My pleasure! found a few more. I had hard time finding modeling photos also.
	

		
			
		

		
	










mfa87 said:


> Thank you for the pictures!!!


----------



## snow989

Glitterbomb said:


> Obsessed with my new small YG pave love!
> 
> View attachment 4886965


Your stack looks gorgeous on you! Would you be able to tell me where you got your chain bracelet from? I have been looking for something similar. 
Thanks!


----------



## XCCX




----------



## Glitterbomb

snow989 said:


> Your stack looks gorgeous on you! Would you be able to tell me where you got your chain bracelet from? I have been looking for something similar.
> Thanks!



Thank you! It is from shay jewelry!   

The one I have is actually a kids size 5.5" which they don't make anymore unfortunately, but they still make it in a regular size version which you can find here: https://shayjewelry.com/collections/links-tennis-bracelets/products/mini-pave-link-bracelet-53sla


----------



## Gringach

My Cartier Étincelle wedding ring that I wear for almost 10 years


----------



## Gringach

And together with my Love bracelet that is 10 years old now 
Thanks for letting me share!
Love seeing everyone’s beautiful jewelry here


----------



## fluffypants

Gringach said:


> And together with my Love bracelet that is 10 years old now
> Thanks for letting me share!
> Love seeing everyone’s beautiful jewelry here



Wow, your white gold love looks so good for being 10 years old! I'm debating between white gold and white gold diamond for my next purchase. I don't like how you cannot use a cleaning cloth on rhodium-plated items (white gold diamond love).


----------



## Gringach

fluffypants said:


> Wow, your white gold love looks so good for being 10 years old! I'm debating between white gold and white gold diamond for my next purchase. I don't like how you cannot use a cleaning cloth on rhodium-plated items (white gold diamond love).


Thank you!
It looks like this because it got a Shine treatment for the first time just a few weeks ago


----------



## nycmamaofone

At the pool watching the kiddos swim.


----------



## 3lena

My new Cartier love ❤


----------



## Cat Fondler

3lena said:


> My new Cartier love ❤
> 
> View attachment 4892617


Congratulations! Love the regular and thin love combo. I have the same


----------



## cindy05

My stack today.

View attachment 4892816
View attachment 4892816


----------



## XCCX

3lena said:


> My new Cartier love ❤
> 
> View attachment 4892617


Congratulations!!! You’ll have a great stack there!


----------



## fluffypants




----------



## goodcrush

fluffypants said:


> View attachment 4893260



What’s the middle bangle? I really like that one!


----------



## fluffypants

goodcrush said:


> What’s the middle bangle? I really like that one!



That is a silver bangle from David Smallcombe. I got influenced by YouTubers many years ago to get it lol. His pieces are well made, never tarnish, and look beautiful. 









						DavidSmallcombe - Etsy
					

Shop Hammered Cuff Bracelets by DavidSmallcombe located in Kalamazoo, Michigan. Smooth shipping! Has a history of shipping on time with tracking. Rave reviews! Average review rating is 4.8 or higher




					www.etsy.com


----------



## hokatie

My new daily stack


----------



## mfa777

Hi! I was wondering if any of you have modeling pics for either of these earrings?


----------



## rileygirl

Felt like wearing all the pretties today.


----------



## XCCX

Today’s stack ..


----------



## Tempo

Tuesday stack!


----------



## umamanikam

Received my new small Cartier love with new packaging


----------



## Jetsetmax

PamW said:


> Great little collection you have there!


Thank you!  Cheers!


----------



## ctimec

So happy with my small love small juc combo.


----------



## Jetsetmax

My blue dial Santos and white gold Love.


----------



## XCCX

Jetsetmax said:


> My blue dial Santos and white gold Love.


Beautiful!!!


----------



## goldenfountain

Wearing my first Cartier piece, medium Santos


----------



## TheGoodTimeGuy

Hi! This is my first post here on the forum. Wanting to share a couple pictures of some of my personal collection!

I know it is hard to find any pictures of the Cartier Trinity Chain bracelet in PG, so I included it below!

I love getting to flip through the pages and see everyone's combinations. Excited to be apart of this community! Thank you! 

- The Good Time Guy!


----------



## Jetsetmax

XCCX said:


> Beautiful!!!


Thank you!  I love this combination.  Cheers!


----------



## merekat703

I just have the yellow gold love ring..so far


----------



## calisnoopy




----------



## calisnoopy

*Just some random love bracelet and JUC stack pics from over the recent years *


----------



## serene

Emailed Cartier asking for travel pouch for my necklace and finally received it with a nice card


----------



## celestee01

Simple stack for errands today


----------



## early bird

calisnoopy said:


> View attachment 4902392
> 
> 
> *Just some random love bracelet and JUC stack pics from over the recent years *


OMG!!! I love your stacks! They look sooooooo hot! If I could afford jewelry in that league, I would wear it 24/7!


----------



## umamanikam

Current stack


----------



## Ethengdurst

Love earrings and necklace


----------



## umamanikam

Not sure which looks better ,with my diamond bracelet ,simple or perlee which I feel overpowers


----------



## Cat Fondler

umamanikam said:


> Not sure which looks better ,with my diamond bracelet ,simple or perlee which I feel overpowers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4909370
> View attachment 4909371


How about trying the love on the other side of the perlee? I prefer my regular love and thin love arranged this way (wider bracelet closest to my hand). Beautiful collection!


----------



## umamanikam

Cat Fondler said:


> How about trying the love on the other side of the perlee? I prefer my regular love and thin love arranged this way (wider bracelet closest to my hand). Beautiful collection!


Thank you ,will try that .


----------



## goodcrush

umamanikam said:


> Not sure which looks better ,with my diamond bracelet ,simple or perlee which I feel overpowers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4909370
> View attachment 4909371



Can you please share what size is your wrist love and what size is your perlee?


----------



## umamanikam

goodcrush said:


> Can you please share what size is your wrist love and what size is your perlee?


love is 17 cms ,perlee is 5.51 inches ,my wrist is 16


----------



## Sparkledolll

With Perlee


----------



## Ylesiya

Clash!


----------



## nicole0612

Ylesiya said:


> Clash!
> 
> View attachment 4909972


Gorgeous! I am hoping to add the clash soon, it is so unique.


----------



## SaRo_0

Ylesiya said:


> Clash!
> 
> View attachment 4909972


Clash is such a unique and beautiful collection! Both pieces look gorgeous on you.


----------



## joboca

Ylesiya said:


> Clash!
> 
> View attachment 4909972



I love the clash collection, it’s so different and eye catching.


----------



## lumkeikei

My tiny stack


----------



## goldengirl123

umamanikam said:


> Not sure which looks better ,with my diamond bracelet ,simple or perlee which I feel overpowers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4909370
> View attachment 4909371


The perlee is to die for!! But I’m not a fan of it stacked with the LOVE.


----------



## jp824

Needed a little pick me up while working from home...


----------



## zibeline91

jp824 said:


> Needed a little pick me up while working from home...
> 
> View attachment 4913894


Most beautifull ring on earth ! ❤️


----------



## scheurin

jp824 said:


> Needed a little pick me up while working from home...



Saying "Hi"!


----------



## jp824

zibeline91 said:


> Most beautifull ring on earth ! ❤


Thank you!


----------



## jp824

scheurin said:


> Saying "Hi"!



Love your collection!  Gorgeous!


----------



## zibeline91

scheurin said:


> Saying "Hi"!


Hi there !


----------



## Scandibabe

Preparing myself for relaxing Netflix evening


----------



## GucciGoneWild

Not much action, but sharing a lovely Sunday morning with my small love and my furry love


----------



## Louish

Contemplating my next piece & whether I should add to my stack. Then I remember how beautiful it is already


----------



## Venessa84

Small JUC and Love stacked with some of my fave bracelets


----------



## baggirlriri

Out to run errands. Never stacked them  before as I wasn’t sure about mixing metals. Trying out for the first time!


----------



## Cat Fondler

baggirlriri said:


> Out to run errands. Never stacked them  before as I wasn’t sure about mixing metals. Trying out for the first time!


Beautiful! Those colors suit you.


----------



## andforpoise

Wearing this gorgeous ring today (and every day )!


----------



## Scandibabe

Just chillin’ in my bed


----------



## babypanda

Scandibabe said:


> Just chillin’ in my bed


Lovely rings but I’m more interested in the GP collection in the background


----------



## Scandibabe

babypanda said:


> Lovely rings but I’m more interested in the GP collection in the background


Thank you sweetie!


----------



## TITI TATA

Is it normal for the rings on the Trinity to be of slightly different sizes?


----------



## Zainabmoolla

GucciGoneWild said:


> Not much action, but sharing a lovely Sunday morning with my small love and my furry love


 Yellow or rose gold?


----------



## jp824

Found my misplaced CDC bracelet.  Good thing love bracelets are hard to misplace


----------



## DrDior

GucciGoneWild said:


> Not much action, but sharing a lovely Sunday morning with my small love and my furry love


Is that a Russian? Lovely feline! liking the bracelet too.


----------



## GucciGoneWild

DrDior said:


> Is that a Russian? Lovely feline! liking the bracelet too.


He is and thank you!! I’m actually allergic to cats but he stole my heart  and is allegedly hypoallergenic lol


----------



## scheurin

Don't you feel the large bracelet (whis one is that if I may ask) just smashes the other two? Did not even see it first when looking at the picture.


----------



## sewist

My bracelets in action  with my kitty


----------



## Yodabest

Added some color to my stack  

It’s an original, one of a kind, made of play doh. My 2yr old is the creator of this unique piece.


----------



## MamaOfA

PC1984 said:


> Added some color to my stack
> 
> It’s an original, one of a kind, made of play doh. My 2yr old is the creator of this unique piece.



The best type of designers are the ones that come up with designs that strike close to the heart! Your 2 year old did an amazing job with the color choice as well! ❤️ I’m just trying to make sure my 2 year old doesn’t eat the play doh


----------



## chocolateolive

They’re not exactly the same shape or size but here’s today’s left wrist vca/cartier stack (stainless steel chain bracelet is from vitaly)


----------



## jp824

My bag hardware is in better shape than my scratched up bracelet...


----------



## Violet Bleu




----------



## missie1

My stack with my new diamond bangle added.


----------



## Dancing Pandas

Love the diamonds! How many carats is each stone? It looks like the perfect everyday piece


----------



## Yodabest

Today’s stack  
I love the little pop of color the VCA adds.


----------



## nicole0612

PC1984 said:


> Today’s stack
> I love the little pop of color the VCA adds.


I love your Clash!


----------



## rileygirl




----------



## zibeline91

jp824 said:


> My bag hardware is in better shape than my scratched up bracelet...
> View attachment 4933380


Love you panther ring ! Amazing !


----------



## scheurin

zibeline91 said:


> Love you panther ring ! Amazing !



Was thinking the same


----------



## missie1

Dancing Pandas said:


> Love the diamonds! How many carats is each stone? It looks like the perfect everyday piece


Thanks so much. There are 17 .20 pointer stones in each bangle


----------



## Yodabest

nicole0612 said:


> I love your Clash!



Thank you! I got it last year and it’s one of my favorite bracelets!


----------



## jp824

zibeline91 said:


> Love you panther ring ! Amazing !


Thank you!  It’s my favorite ring!


----------



## scheurin

Biased perspective but the Cartier Panthère ring is so much more beautiful  than all the Loves and JUC. And so much more expensive, too


----------



## Louish

rileygirl said:


> View attachment 4936283


Beautiful


----------



## hokatie

I just got myself a juc ring for Christmas


----------



## jaskg144

Woke up to snow ❄️


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

Trying on all these VCA beauties yesterday with my new Love stack ❤️ They were sold out of the Onyx bracelet so they wrapped the necklace around my wrist


----------



## zazou

stack for today


----------



## DesignerDarling

Purchased my first small Love bracelet today to reward myself for working hard this year. My SA was so sweet and accommodating. I had a lovely experience! Ended up purchasing the YG in a size 17. It ended up being more comfortable than the 16, as I don’t like my bracelets being too restrictive. 

(Also tried on the small PG JUC with diamonds and will be adding that to my wishlist.)

Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## XCCX

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> Trying on all these VCA beauties yesterday with my new Love stack ❤ They were sold out of the Onyx bracelet so they wrapped the necklace around my wrist
> 
> View attachment 4939785


We need them all don’t we?


----------



## scheurin

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> Trying on all these VCA beauties yesterday with my new Love stack ❤ They were sold out of the Onyx bracelet so they wrapped the necklace around my wrist



The black one is


----------



## Caz71

On way home from a 2 day trip to wineries. Melbourne Australia.


----------



## 100700

I just received my love cuff in yg in size 16 I like it very much it stack very well with my love bracelets in size 16. Fits very well on my wrist not too small


----------



## scheurin

Wow, really really nice combination


----------



## jaskg144

100700 said:


> I just received my love cuff in yg in size 16 I like it very much it stack very well with my love bracelets in size 16. Fits very well on my wrist not too small
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4941833
> View attachment 4941834
> View attachment 4941836



your VC bracelet is absolutely amazing. Love how it looks with those loves


----------



## Chaton

Waiting to ring in the much awaited new year - Happy 2021, Cartier Lovers!  

Just the simplicity of the single Love ❤️...


----------



## 100700

scheurin said:


> Wow, really really nice combination


Thank you dear


jasmynh1 said:


> your VC bracelet is absolutely amazing. Love how it looks with those loves


Thank you the blue color really stand out all the time


----------



## Edion

100700 said:


> I just received my love cuff in yg in size 16 I like it very much it stack very well with my love bracelets in size 16. Fits very well on my wrist not too small


Is that the blue agate VCA Alhambra bracelet?


----------



## 100700

Edion said:


> Is that the blue agate VCA Alhambra bracelet?


Yes^^


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

Well not only did I get these two loves for Christmas but now I’ll be walking into 2021 an engaged woman ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Cclover2013

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> Well not only did I get these two loves for Christmas but now I’ll be walking into 2021 an engaged woman ❤❤❤
> 
> View attachment 4944577


Congratulations!!!❤️❤️❤️


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> Well not only did I get these two loves for Christmas but now I’ll be walking into 2021 an engaged woman ❤❤❤
> 
> View attachment 4944577



congratulations on your engagemen! All of your jewelry is beautiful.


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

Cclover2013 said:


> Congratulations!!!❤❤❤





ODEDIHAIMS said:


> congratulations on your engagemen! All of your jewelry is beautiful.



Thank you so much!!


----------



## jaskg144

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> Well not only did I get these two loves for Christmas but now I’ll be walking into 2021 an engaged woman ❤❤❤
> 
> View attachment 4944577



Congratulations darling!!   what an AMAZING ring! Your fiancee has great taste!


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

jasmynh1 said:


> Congratulations darling!!   what an AMAZING ring! Your fiancee has great taste!



Thank you love! ❤️


----------



## Venessa84

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> Well not only did I get these two loves for Christmas but now I’ll be walking into 2021 an engaged woman ❤❤❤
> 
> View attachment 4944577



Congratulations!! Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## hokatie

This was my stack yesterday


----------



## Lookelou

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> Well not only did I get these two loves for Christmas but now I’ll be walking into 2021 an engaged woman ❤❤❤
> 
> View attachment 4944577


OH CONGRATULATIONS!!!!  just beautiful!


----------



## Sparkledolll




----------



## XCCX

Today’s stack


----------



## rileygirl




----------



## XCCX

rileygirl said:


> View attachment 4955365


So beautiful!!!


----------



## rileygirl

XCCX said:


> So beautiful!!!


Thank you. I don't normally wear my vca together but decided to change it up today.


----------



## XCCX

goodcrush said:


> This is lovely. Do you normally stack the loves? I’ve noticed a few other beautiful photos you have posted with just one love. Curious what your daily wear is one or both. I have the same two loves and debating on selling one.


I was going through this thread and saw your post again so thought I’d update.. I added a plain WG love (gifted by mom  ) so now I wear the 2 plains daily and absolutely love them stacked!


----------



## Teerakrainbow

Love cuff.


----------



## 18karatblonde

My sm YG Juste Un Clou ring with my Chrome Hearts ‘FOREVER’ ring. Funny story, the Chrome Hearts ring got stuck on my index finger so they had to cut it, & I kinda enjoy the edginess of a ring with a gap in it


----------



## pupee

I wear them separately on each hand. Just stacking for picture taking


----------



## lcd_purse_girl

My new stack!


----------



## XCCX

lcd_purse_girl said:


> My new stack!
> 
> View attachment 4960689


SO beautiful!!!


----------



## bunnyd

My necklace stack: Cartier love necklace with two diamonds, paired with Van Cleef vintage onyx Alhambra pendant, and Lana jewelry mega gloss choker. Love these!


----------



## bellalove21

My current stack!! I don’t know about you all, but doesn’t a good stack just make you smile?! So thankful to have these in my collection! ❤️


----------



## Dextersmom

Today. Since I have mostly been dressing in Athleisure this year, my jewelry (and handbags) have helped me to still feel like myself.


----------



## dove221

Wanting to add a Love to my arm trying to figure out if I should get a small or regular. Have a beautiful day!


----------



## yayaisnan

Sparkledolll said:


> View attachment 4947759


AMAZING ring!


----------



## yayaisnan

My casual look


----------



## KonjoBolsa

My first piece! I know it’s not much but I love dainty jewellery. Now I want more items!


----------



## Lookelou

KonjoBolsa said:


> My first piece! I know it’s not much but I love dainty jewellery. Now I want more items!


Congratulations!!!  And it IS MUCH!  It looks very pretty on you.  Welcome to the club- this is just the start- Cartier is not a “one and done” deal!!!


----------



## Lookelou

yayaisnan said:


> My casual look
> View attachment 4963323


Lovely!  I think you stack is one one the nicest, most balanced I have seen.  Your diamond bracelet looks vintage?  Just lovely!!


----------



## yayaisnan

Lookelou said:


> Lovely!  I think you stack is one one the nicest, most balanced I have seen.  Your diamond bracelet looks vintage?  Just lovely!!


Wow thanks! It was a gift from my grandma so I think that was just her taste


----------



## yayaisnan

KonjoBolsa said:


> My first piece! I know it’s not much but I love dainty jewellery. Now I want more items!


Looks Fab!


----------



## KonjoBolsa

Lookelou said:


> Congratulations!!!  And it IS MUCH!  It looks very pretty on you.  Welcome to the club- this is just the start- Cartier is not a “one and done” deal!!!


Thank you so much! Hahaha! I think you’re right! I’m already thinking about my next purchase.


----------



## KonjoBolsa

yayaisnan said:


> Looks Fab!


Thank you


----------



## Dextersmom

KonjoBolsa said:


> My first piece! I know it’s not much but I love dainty jewellery. Now I want more items!


Looks so pretty on you.


----------



## avcbob

KonjoBolsa said:


> My first piece! I know it’s not much but I love dainty jewellery. Now I want more items!
> [/QUOT



Beautiful!!


----------



## KonjoBolsa

Dextersmom said:


> Looks so pretty on you.


Thank you


----------



## Jetsetmax

KonjoBolsa said:


> My first piece! I know it’s not much but I love dainty jewellery. Now I want more items!



Congrats!  Looks great on you.  Just be careful, Cartier jewelry and watches can be addictive !


----------



## KonjoBolsa

Thanks! I’m already planning my next purchase! Decisions...decisions


----------



## bisousx

Loving my new slim JUC!


----------



## TC1




----------



## Dextersmom

I added my new yg wedding band with one diamond today.  It is very comfortable.  I ordered the yg small pave ring as well, but they are sold out in my size until April.  I think they will go nicely together, but I will enjoy this one on its own until then.


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

Felt spontaneous and drove to the beach today for some fresh air. Love winter in Florida ❤️


----------



## scheurin

My tigers (panthers) are just watching the snow


----------



## EQJ83

I was so happy when the XL Love cuff was re-released, such an amazing statement piece.


----------



## missie1

bellalove21 said:


> My current stack!! I don’t know about you all, but doesn’t a good stack just make you smile?! So thankful to have these in my collection! ❤
> 
> View attachment 4962638


I love your stack.  I have been considering adding gold yurman as well.  Does it overlap with tour loves


----------



## bellalove21

missie1 said:


> I love your stack.  I have been considering adding gold yurman as well.  Does it overlap with tour loves



Thank you so much! It does not at all! It’s a perfect fit!!!


----------



## yayaisnan

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> Felt spontaneous and drove to the beach today for some fresh air. Love winter in Florida ❤
> View attachment 4969836


Love your ring


----------



## yayaisnan

bellalove21 said:


> Thank you so much! It does not at all! It’s a perfect fit!!!


David Yurman fits in so nicely! I wouldn’t have thought to mix in but looks great


----------



## yayaisnan

Today’s stack! Added in my TB. I’m also freaking myself over the fit of my YG! It’s new and it’s definitely snug but my previous old wg is the same size so I feel like I’m stuck. I've had the WG for about 3 years with no issues so don't why I'm freaking out now :| Any thoughts?


----------



## bellalove21

yayaisnan said:


> David Yurman fits in so nicely! I wouldn’t have thought to mix in but looks great



Thank you! I figured I’d try it out and fell in love with the look!


----------



## scheurin

Not sure what you are referring to but my feeling is a bit mixed on our stack. Why not put the other bracelet in the middle? Or exchange the 2 Loves to have the silver color framing the gold


----------



## blanchetcf

My month old Clash has me wearing my jewelry again. Aside from my JUC and studs I had stopped wearing all my other pieces (even my wedding bands) since I was always home. Now I’m realizing how much I missed sneaking peeks at my pieces.


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

yayaisnan said:


> Love your ring



Thank you so much❤️


----------



## XCCX

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> Felt spontaneous and drove to the beach today for some fresh air. Love winter in Florida ❤
> View attachment 4969836


Wow what a beautiful photo and jewelry!


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

XCCX said:


> Wow what a beautiful photo and jewelry!



Thank you so much love! ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Volvomom

birkin10600 said:


> Thank you! [emoji173] It's not Cartier, it's a custom made.


Yes....the tennis bracelet is stunning.



pupee said:


> I wear them separately on each hand. Just stacking for picture taking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4960535


These are so pretty!!!!!!



Sparkledolll said:


> View attachment 4947759


Your collection is making me drool..... gorgeous.



KonjoBolsa said:


> My first piece! I know it’s not much but I love dainty jewellery. Now I want more items!


Your ring is gorgeous.....looks awesome on your and i love your manicure!!!!!


----------



## XCCX

Stack of the day!


----------



## fluffypants

XCCX said:


> Stack of the day!
> 
> View attachment 4971142


Gorgeous stack! I'm thinking if adding a plain white gold love to my stack too (two YG loves). Do you ever use a gold polishing cloth on your loves? It works wonders on my yellow gold. I'm wondering if it would also bring shine back to white gold. Thank you!


----------



## XCCX

fluffypants said:


> Gorgeous stack! I'm thinking if adding a plain white gold love to my stack too (two YG loves). Do you ever use a gold polishing cloth on your loves? It works wonders on my yellow gold. I'm wondering if it would also bring shine back to white gold. Thank you!


Thank you!

I prefer to have anything needed done by cartier. I’ll send them for the shining service next week and will report back.


----------



## merekat703

My first bracelet


----------



## NSB

XCCX said:


> Stack of the day!
> 
> View attachment 4971142


Is your WG rhodium plated?


----------



## XCCX

NSB said:


> Is your WG rhodium plated?


You have to ask for it to be plated right? I didn’t.. 

I wonder if you guys here recommend/tried to do that?

I’ll send my bracelets for quick shine service next week so it’d be nice to know


----------



## lilysquared

Newest addition to my Cartier family, the JUC. Trying really hard to not be bothered by the scratches on my other two. They are well loved.


----------



## Yodabest

lilysquared said:


> Newest addition to my Cartier family, the JUC. Trying really hard to not be bothered by the scratches on my other two. They are well loved.
> 
> View attachment 4974136



Beautiful! I have a similar stack but no diamonds on my thin. I have been wearing my clou the other way, with the nail head against the love. I haven’t notice damage, yet, anyway!


----------



## merekat703

I'm so scared of scratching it.


----------



## Chaton

merekat703 said:


> I'm so scared of scratching it.



Wear a wristband while doing housework, etc - it really helps to minimize scratches as well as adjusting to the Love.  Mine have minimal scratches because I wore one a lot at home.


----------



## 7theaven

Just got my Trinity Cord yesterday, gonna change to “Cartier Red” cord next week. It’s so simple yet there is something special about it.


----------



## avcbob

XCCX said:


> You have to ask for it to be plated right? I didn’t..
> 
> I wonder if you guys here recommend/tried to do that?
> 
> I’ll send my bracelets for quick shine service next week so it’d be nice to know


I had my WG plated after the fact.  I like the plated look much more than the plain.


----------



## XCCX

On my way to Cartier


----------



## XCCX

avcbob said:


> I had my WG plated after the fact.  I like the plated look much more than the plain.


Could you please elaborate more, why did you choose to have it plated? Does it give the same shine like the WG items with diamonds? Does it affect the wear and tear/future care in anyway (positively or negatively).
Excuse my lack of knowledge regarding this!


----------



## scheurin

XCCX said:


> Does it give the same shine like the WG items with diamonds?


Yes. Interestingly they can be rhodinated with the diamonds in place. The Rh does not seem to attach hereto.




XCCX said:


> Does it affect the wear and tear/future care in anyway (positively or negatively).


Don't have any non-Rh items. Wear / tear is similar to my RG bracelets. My impression is that the Rh is tougher than the gold but the scratches are seen more dominantly because of its white / silver color.


----------



## avcbob

XCCX said:


> Could you please elaborate more, why did you choose to have it plated? Does it give the same shine like the WG items with diamonds? Does it affect the wear and tear/future care in anyway (positively or negatively).
> Excuse my lack of knowledge regarding this!


Sure!  I first had only the WG and it looked fine to me for the first few months.  I added a YG and then all of a sudden the WG looked dull.  I didn't know anything about the rhodium plating.  My wife has a WG with diamonds and when we compared them the difference was apparent.  I started doing research and discovered the non diamond version isn't plated.  At first the store told me it couldn't be plated and that they 'just won't do it'.  I sent an e-mail to the workshop in NYC asking about it, and they replied that it can in fact be done for about $250.00.  I sent it in immediately!  It looks great now and the shine matches the YG perfectly and YES, it looks just like the diamond version...minus the diamonds.  I don't see any negative to having it done, except you may want to have it refreshed in 10 years or so. I can see some wear on the bottom where it gets the most abuse, and being a guy doing guy stuff, it sees rough duty! Since Cartier WG is white to begin with, the wear spots don't really show. I'd do it all over again!  If I were to get another WG I'd ask for the plating to be included in the sale for no additional charge.


----------



## scheurin

avcbob said:


> If I were to get another WG I'd ask for the plating to be included in the sale for no additional charge.



Would be nice ... but knowing Cartier the chances are limited.


----------



## avcbob

scheurin said:


> Would be nice ... but knowing Cartier the chances are limited.


I know what you mean about Cartier and doing something a little extra. The service I've received has been spotty, sometimes beyond what I'd expect and other times left in the dust to fend for myself! In any event, during a purchase I'd certainly ask to have plating included, and be prepared to walk if they said no.  But then I live within an hours drive of three stores so I can be a little cocky and take my business elsewhere! In any event, $250.00 isn't going to make a dent to either one of us on a sale of this size.


----------



## scheurin

I had to fight for an extra watch band for weeks. Frustrated me so much I din't proceed buying the watch. Seemed like to negotiate for sth extremely substancial. On the contrary got a watch battery for free somewhere else eben without being a costomer. This is customer service and you remember such.  Not at Cartier, though. More so-so feelings than good ones.

Obviously different in the US where I had po pay for my key-FOB at GMC


----------



## XCCX

avcbob said:


> Sure!  I first had only the WG and it looked fine to me for the first few months.  I added a YG and then all of a sudden the WG looked dull.  I didn't know anything about the rhodium plating.  My wife has a WG with diamonds and when we compared them the difference was apparent.  I started doing research and discovered the non diamond version isn't plated.  At first the store told me it couldn't be plated and that they 'just won't do it'.  I sent an e-mail to the workshop in NYC asking about it, and they replied that it can in fact be done for about $250.00.  I sent it in immediately!  It looks great now and the shine matches the YG perfectly and YES, it looks just like the diamond version...minus the diamonds.  I don't see any negative to having it done, except you may want to have it refreshed in 10 years or so. I can see some wear on the bottom where it gets the most abuse, and being a guy doing guy stuff, it sees rough duty! Since Cartier WG is white to begin with, the wear spots don't really show. I'd do it all over again!  If I were to get another WG I'd ask for the plating to be included in the sale for no additional charge.


Great information and feedback thank you so much!!!


----------



## XCCX

scheurin said:


> Yes. Interestingly they can be rhodinated with the diamonds in place. The Rh does not seem to attach hereto.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't have any non-Rh items. Wear / tear is similar to my RG bracelets. My impression is that the Rh is tougher than the gold but the scratches are seen more dominantly because of its white / silver color.


Interesting! I’m glad I know this now, thank you!


----------



## Chaton

XCCX said:


> Could you please elaborate more, why did you choose to have it plated? Does it give the same shine like the WG items with diamonds? Does it affect the wear and tear/future care in anyway (positively or negatively).
> Excuse my lack of knowledge regarding this!



In a nutshell, rhodium plating prevents it from getting dull as @avcbob mentioned and gives it shine.  It also makes it more durable because rhodium is part of the platinum family so it makes it tougher as @scheurin mentioned.



avcbob said:


> I know what you mean about Cartier and doing something a little extra. The service I've received has been spotty, sometimes beyond what I'd expect and other times left in the dust to fend for myself! In any event, during a purchase I'd certainly ask to have plating included, and be prepared to walk if they said no.  But then I live within an hours drive of three stores so I can be a little cocky and take my business elsewhere! In any event, $250.00 isn't going to make a dent to either one of us on a sale of this size.



I think it's smart when you stated that you would request they throw in the rhodium plating for free.  I think it's the small bit of negotiating that you can do with them on some of these items.  They won't give you a discount for the purchase, but they may be more willing (dependent on your negotiating skills, SA, and how well they like you, etc) to give you a few hundred as a freebie with the purchase - sort of like negotiating a few small things in sealing the deal when buying a car.  I equate this to the few lucky individuals that might get some porcelain trays or something by them as those are worth a few hundred as well.

I would not negotiate items that have a price tag at Cartier.  I think the items I would try to negotiate would be the high price items that have no price tag that you have to call in for the price - this leaves room for some negotiating.


----------



## scheurin

Chaton said:


> I would not negotiate items that have a price tag at Cartier.  I think the items I would try to negotiate would be the high price items that have no price tag that you have to call in for the price - this leaves room for some negotiating.



Good point. Just thinking: a trip to their factory in Paris (I've been offered such by a watch manufacturer), a glimpse of their new releases (check here). Anything else?


----------



## XCCX

Chaton said:


> In a nutshell, rhodium plating prevents it from getting dull as @avcbob mentioned and gives it shine.  It also makes it more durable because rhodium is part of the platinum family so it makes it tougher as @scheurin mentioned.
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's smart when you stated that you would request they throw in the rhodium plating for free.  I think it's the small bit of negotiating that you can do with them on some of these items.  They won't give you a discount for the purchase, but they may be more willing (dependent on your negotiating skills, SA, and how well they like you, etc) to give you a few hundred as a freebie with the purchase - sort of like negotiating a few small things in sealing the deal when buying a car.  I equate this to the few lucky individuals that might get some porcelain trays or something by them as those are worth a few hundred as well.
> 
> I would not negotiate items that have a price tag at Cartier.  I think the items I would try to negotiate would be the high price items that have no price tag that you have to call in for the price - this leaves room for some negotiating.


Fantastic! I’ll ask about that when I take my bracelet for shining service, Thank you!


----------



## sarahkim

sharing my latest stack. have a lovely week my loves


----------



## yayaisnan

switched placement of my tennis bracelet


----------



## lilysquared

PC1984 said:


> Beautiful! I have a similar stack but no diamonds on my thin. I have been wearing my clou the other way, with the nail head against the love. I haven’t notice damage, yet, anyway!


Do you wear your clou 24/7? I am trying to, but I chicken out every night and take it off. Also, how long have you been wearing it w/ the nail head against the love? My SA told me to wear it this way because she said she's seen dents to the nail head, but the overlap bugs me. I wore it with the nail head against my love yesterday and I like it so much better, but I do worry. I know I should just enjoy it. The initial signs of damage on something new always bother me, but I do eventually get over it.


----------



## XCCX

yayaisnan said:


> switched placement of my tennis bracelet
> View attachment 4976183


This is so beautiful!!!
Congratulations on your new love by the way!!!
I’m loving the YG/WH combo so much nowadays


----------



## XCCX

sarahkim said:


> sharing my latest stack. have a lovely week my loves


So beautiful! The WG with 4 diamonds love is next on my list!


----------



## Sparkledolll

With 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Tiffany Arrow and VCA Perlee


----------



## yayaisnan

XCCX said:


> This is so beautiful!!!
> Congratulations on your new love by the way!!!
> I’m loving the YG/WH combo so much nowadays


thank you!! I am too.. i didn't expect to like it  so much


----------



## liliBuo

Dextersmom said:


> I added my new yg wedding band with one diamond today.  It is very comfortable.  I ordered the yg small pave ring as well, but they are sold out in my size until April.  I think they will go nicely together, but I will enjoy this one on its own until then.


Gorgeous stack!! May ask you about the ctw on your tennis?? Its the perfect size!!


----------



## Dextersmom

liliBuo said:


> Gorgeous stack!! May ask you about the ctw on your tennis?? Its the perfect size!!


Thank you.  My bracelet is Bony Levy for Nordstrom and I believe it is just under 2ct.  It is so lightweight that I don't even feel it.


----------



## Yodabest

lilysquared said:


> Do you wear your clou 24/7? I am trying to, but I chicken out every night and take it off. Also, how long have you been wearing it w/ the nail head against the love? My SA told me to wear it this way because she said she's seen dents to the nail head, but the overlap bugs me. I wore it with the nail head against my love yesterday and I like it so much better, but I do worry. I know I should just enjoy it. The initial signs of damage on something new always bother me, but I do eventually get over it.




I am the SAME way! I’ve gotten over the scratches on the loves, but my other pieces I’m more careful with. 

I don’t wear my JUC 24/7. My loves are on 24/7, but that’s it. Since the JUC has an easy on/off mechanism, I see being able to take off easily as an advantage. I don’t think I’d be comfortable sleeping with it because of it’s shape, but that really comes down to preference. 

In this pandemic life I’m home with with my kids all day everyday, so I don’t wear my other bracelets as much as I would in normal times. I got the JUC 6 weeks ago and so far in the times I’ve worn it, haven’t noticed any damage to either bracelet. I tried wearing it the way you said (experimented with both ways when I first got it) but the nail tip kept slipping over my love bracelet! I was afraid THAT way would cause damage! The nail head has diamonds so I’m not worried about damage there, and as far as the love, I haven’t noticed any impact.


----------



## Tempo

Normal office action! (photo was taken by a colleague who seems to be a fan of my stack - lol!)


----------



## 7theaven

Changed to red just in time for Chinese New Year!


----------



## scheurin

yayaisnan said:


> switched placement of my tennis bracelet



Much better now in my opinion


----------



## rollercoaster III

Tempo said:


> Normal office action! (photo was taken by a colleague who seems to be a fan of my stack - lol!)
> 
> View attachment 4977217


A Cartier Trinity bracelet! You rarely see it here on TPF! Is that the middle size? How comfortable is it to wear? I've seriously considered whether this would be an alternative to a Love bracelet, but the Love seems to be so much more comfortable.


----------



## rollercoaster III

Sparkledolll said:


> View attachment 4947759


Love your collection!!! It is the most sensational collection I have seen on TPF so far!


----------



## liliBuo

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you.  My bracelet is Bony Levy for Nordstrom and I believe it is just under 2ct.  It is so lightweight that I don't even feel it.


Thank you   I was contemplating getting one and now that I have seen yours Im convinced on getting mine with a bezel setting, It looks substancial


----------



## Tempo

Tempo said:


> Normal office action! (photo was taken by a colleague who seems to be a fan of my stack - lol!)
> 
> View attachment 4977217


BV


rollercoaster III said:


> A Cartier Trinity bracelet! You rarely see it here on TPF! Is that the middle size? How comfortable is it to wear? I've seriously considered whether this would be an alternative to a Love bracelet, but the Love seems to be so much more comfortable.


Glad that you like it! Actually this is the "old" medium version with a width of 6mm. The new one has 4.5mm (but as it is Cartier, the price is linked to the name and the middle version always costs the same whether it is 4 or 6mm - lol!). Is it comfy to wear? Let me put it this way: You will get used to it. To the click-clack sound as well as its size and the fact that it always tries to fall apart. But of course it is not comparable to a Love, that you can wear very tightly around your wrist. Just try one at the store! (But don't forget to take pics to share with us!)


----------



## XCCX

My newest addition


----------



## scheurin

Tempo said:


> Glad that you like it! Actually this is the "old" medium version with a width of 6mm. The new one has 4.5mm



Interesting, did not know that. Thank you


----------



## Hq8

XCCX said:


> My newest addition
> 
> View attachment 4978998
> View attachment 4979000
> View attachment 4979001


Congratulations.. Today I went to cartier boutique wait 1 hour then all items I want out of stock.


----------



## XCCX

Hq8 said:


> Congratulations.. Today I went to cartier boutique wait 1 hour then all items I want out of stock.


I’m sorry you didn’t find what you wanted.. did they offer to order it for you?


----------



## scheurin

These days it's becoming more and more complicated for us buyers to get hold of items we want like in the watch space. Or a Kelly bag. Good for Cartier but we have to step back as customers a bit. From what I hear from my sources the sales are just exploding - whatever that means exactly.


----------



## XCCX

My stack today! Please excuse the work attire


----------



## XCCX

I was enjoying this thread with my morning coffee and just saw my comment from last September about adding a WG bracelet.. I’m so blessed to be able to add 2 WG ones since then. Plain one gifted from my mom - she upgraded to full pave ones and gifted me her 2 plain ones YG & WG and I just purchased the WG 4 diamond one, wasn’t planning to but the recent increase made me do it.. I should be content for a while now 



XCCX said:


> Beautiful! Now I’m starting to think I really need a thin love to stack between my 2 classic ones. Pave is everything.. or maybe a WG with diamonds (I have a plain YG love and a 4 diamond YG one) ..





lilpikachu said:


> That would be nice! The pave is to die for! (So is the price  )





XCCX said:


> Lol .. the WG with diamonds is beautiful enough!





lilpikachu said:


> It really is! And would go perfectly with your current stack





scheurin said:


> Yes, absolutely


----------



## XCCX

abg12 said:


> Thinking of adding a clash to my right hand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4884333
> View attachment 4884334


We are twins on all 4 bracelets!!!


----------



## happybunny321

my newest Cartier baby  , the clash bracelet! Originally went in for the big love but fell in love with this instead


----------



## Yodabest

happybunny321 said:


> my newest Cartier baby  , the clash bracelet! Originally went in for the big love but fell in love with this instead



I get so excited to see someone post the clash! I have it and love it! Looks great on you too, especially with the ring!


----------



## OKComputer

From Christmas


----------



## ChanelFan29

My stack


----------



## Volvomom

Nic_Bryanna said:


> Just picked up my new sm juc yesterday! It’s actually more comfortable than I would have thought...light but substantial. Excited for this new addition☺
> 
> View attachment 4854428
> 
> 
> View attachment 4854429


So pretty...... I love your stack, bag and nails..... gorgeous.


----------



## XCCX

Still trying to overcome my obsession/overthinking about my bracelets sizing (which I’ve been wearing for 4 years now lol) 
I don’t normally wear my bracelets with my watch but was experimenting for fun


----------



## happybunny321

PC1984 said:


> I get so excited to see someone post the clash! I have it and love it! Looks great on you too, especially with the ring!



me too! Thank you! I think the clash is so underrated and honestly (dare I say) I feel like for the price tag, I think the design offers little more than the Love bracelet.


----------



## MrsJstar

happybunny321 said:


> me too! Thank you! I think the clash is so underrated and honestly (dare I say) I feel like for the price tag, I think the design offers little more than the Love bracelet.


Totally agree!


----------



## angelz629

happybunny321 said:


> my newest Cartier baby  , the clash bracelet! Originally went in for the big love but fell in love with this instead


is that the small model?


----------



## kohl_mascara

XCCX said:


> Still trying to overcome my obsession/overthinking about my bracelets sizing (which I’ve been wearing for 4 years now lol)
> I don’t normally wear my bracelets with my watch but was experimenting for fun
> 
> View attachment 4983355



so pretty, I love to stack my classic with my watch, it’s my daily


----------



## XCCX

kohl_mascara said:


> so pretty, I love to stack my classic with my watch, it’s my daily
> 
> View attachment 4984277


Thank you! Your stack is so beautiful!


----------



## happybunny321

angelz629 said:


> is that the small model?


 Yes this is the small model in a size 14. The love bracelet I have next to it is SM in size 15.


----------



## Dextersmom

My small pave ring came early.  Walter and I are quite excited.


----------



## oceanblueapril

arm candy


----------



## Volvomom

Ocean blue....... gorgeous, I love it.


----------



## Chaton

Enjoying my small stack on V-day ♥


----------



## XCCX

Chaton said:


> Enjoying my small stack on V-day ♥
> 
> View attachment 4990650


So beautiful!!! I’ve been waiting for my boutique to get the burgundy cord but no luck yet, I’d love to have it on one of my cord bracelets!


----------



## Chaton

XCCX said:


> So beautiful!!! I’ve been waiting for my boutique to get the burgundy cord but no luck yet, I’d love to have it on one of my cord bracelets!



Thanks, but I think it’s actually the plum color that I have on it currently.


----------



## forestrays

With my new Mini Panthere watch. I absolutely adore it! It's so cute and elegant 

I was tempted by the small version but decided to go for the mini as I wanted the watch to look more like a bracelet than an actual watch. I also intend to stack it with my bracelets and the mini looked much more proportionate.


----------



## goodcrush

forestrays said:


> View attachment 4991056
> 
> 
> With my new Mini Panthere watch. I absolutely adore it! It's so cute and elegant
> 
> I was tempted by the small version but decided to go for the mini as I wanted the watch to look more like a bracelet than an actual watch. I also intend to stack it with my bracelets and the mini looked much more proportionate.



Lovely! What is the middle skinny bangle?


----------



## forestrays

goodcrush said:


> Lovely! What is the middle skinny bangle?


Thank you!  It's a cuff from Sarah & Sebastian here


----------



## blushbites

My husband surprised me with the amulette necklace for our anniversary today! Love how dainty it is.


----------



## Egel

XCCX said:


> On my way to Cartier
> 
> View attachment 4975576


What size is your JUC ring? I really love your stack.


----------



## XCCX

Egel said:


> What size is your JUC ring? I really love your stack.


Thank you!
It’s the regular JUC


----------



## trf

Obsessed with the pink stone I got


----------



## Zainabmoolla

SaRo_0 said:


> Adoring my rose gold set. Thinking of what to add next. A white gold love bracelet (maybe thin version) or a diamond tennis bracelet?
> 
> View attachment 4868221


 Ohhh I love your ring where is it from? 
Not the juc one the other


----------



## Egel

XCCX said:


> Thank you!
> It’s the regular JUC


Thank you for your answer. I am still debating between the regular or the thicker one. Your stack is so feminine, I love it.


----------



## XCCX

Egel said:


> Thank you for your answer. I am still debating between the regular or the thicker one. Your stack is so feminine, I love it.


Thank you!
Mine is the regular (thicker) one


----------



## americanroyal89

Watching tv with my new white gold addition


----------



## lishukha

forestrays said:


> View attachment 4991056
> 
> 
> With my new Mini Panthere watch. I absolutely adore it! It's so cute and elegant
> 
> I was tempted by the small version but decided to go for the mini as I wanted the watch to look more like a bracelet than an actual watch. I also intend to stack it with my bracelets and the mini looked much more proportionate.


This is so gorgeous!!! The mini looks so good on your arm! What size is your wrist?


----------



## forestrays

lishukha said:


> This is so gorgeous!!! The mini looks so good on your arm! What size is your wrist?


Thank you!!  My wrists are about 5.5"


----------



## JOJA

americanroyal89 said:


> Watching tv with my new white gold addition
> View attachment 4993362
> View attachment 4993363


I love this so much!


----------



## Hq8

XCCX said:


> I’m sorry you didn’t find what you wanted.. did they offer to order it for you?



No in my country very bad service they busy not answer call I want to order neacklace they said we will send email no body call me more than 20 days


----------



## Alienza

Is it too much to wear both?


----------



## Cat Fondler

Not at all! Looks nice on you.


----------



## loveandpeace

Small YG JUC size 15 with diamonds leading the stack parade today.


----------



## cartierfit

Reading while enjoying my rings


----------



## Alienza

Cat Fondler said:


> Not at all! Looks nice on you.



Thanks very much! ☺️


----------



## boomer1234

Ditched my Apple Watch for my mum’s vintage santos watch!


----------



## loverose

americanroyal89 said:


> Watching tv with my new white gold addition
> View attachment 4993362
> View attachment 4993363



I keep confusing YG and RG in pictures - I love the way your WG looks between these two though. Do you mind sharing if your JUC and regular love are YG or RG?


----------



## hanhphuccothua6

Late Valentine gift from my DH


----------



## americanroyal89

loverose said:


> I keep confusing YG and RG in pictures - I love the way your WG looks between these two though. Do you mind sharing if your JUC and regular love are YG or RG?


Thank you! They are both rose gold  
Here is a different picture with different lighting if that helps.


----------



## yayaisnan

Nothing better than a fresh mani and cartier


----------



## GaMomJRM

cartierfit said:


> Reading while enjoying my rings



Loving your collection. Trying to decide which ring I want next. Can't decide between YG JUC or YG love wedding band. Both look great on you!


----------



## cartierfit

GaMomJRM said:


> Loving your collection. Trying to decide which ring I want next. Can't decide between YG JUC or YG love wedding band. Both look great on you!


Thank you! Believe you will love both! I am actually waiting to upgrade the JUC ring to the diamond version once my size is back in stock online! But I am happy with the plain love band. It goes so well with the pave love. Maybe you can consider plain love band first, and get the diamond JUC directly when you are ready? Wish I bought the diamond JUC at the very beginning


----------



## GaMomJRM

cartierfit said:


> Thank you! Believe you will love both! I am actually waiting to upgrade the JUC ring to the diamond version once my size is back in stock online! But I am happy with the plain love band. It goes so well with the pave love



I want a ring to wear on my pointer finger of my right hand. I love how your JUC looks on that finger!


----------



## Lookelou

hanhphuccothua6 said:


> Late Valentine gift from my DH


maybe late but GREAT!!!  this is beutiful.  Do you stack it with other Love bracelets?


----------



## goldengirl123

Alienza said:


> Is it too much to wear both?



no! It looks great!!


----------



## hanhphuccothua6

Lookelou said:


> maybe late but GREAT!!!  this is beutiful.  Do you stack it with other Love bracelets?


Thank you. I am wearing a thin love and JUC on my left hand, and this paved love on right hand.


----------



## Cartier Forever

@K11 Musea Hong Kong


----------



## marisanz

7theaven said:


> Just got my Trinity Cord yesterday, gonna change to “Cartier Red” cord next week. It’s so simple yet there is something special about it.
> 
> View attachment 4975218



Hi! I've been looking to add the SM JUC to my collection, your stack is beautiful. Did you considered the regular JUC, and if so, what made you ultimately choose the SM one? I've read posts here that it's too thin, but honestly after seeing yours, I just love it! Any input would be greatly appreaciated!


----------



## myfirstchanel

Love stacking! Planing to add a white or rose thin pave


----------



## XCCX

myfirstchanel said:


> Love stacking! Planing to add a white or rose thin pave


Beautiful stack! A WG item would look stunning and tie in your breathtaking e ring!


----------



## SaRo_0

Zainabmoolla said:


> Ohhh I love your ring where is it from?
> Not the juc one the other


Thank you! The other ring is from APM Monaco


----------



## prattedu

Just recieved my push gift today from Switzerland! Shipping was super fast even with the engraving my son's name
Thanks again to those of you who shared opinion when I was debating between YG and RG  I'll def add RG soon in the future!


----------



## XCCX

So beautiful! Enjoy!!!



prattedu said:


> Just recieved my push gift today from Switzerland! Shipping was super fast even with the engraving my son's name
> Thanks again to those of you who shared opinion when I was debating between YG and RG  I'll def add RG soon in the future!
> 
> View attachment 5001435
> 
> 
> View attachment 5001446


----------



## CrazyCool01

Hello!
Does any one stack thin JUC with Regular JUC , if so please could you post pics. Thanks


----------



## prattedu

XCCX said:


> So beautiful! Enjoy!!!



Thank you


----------



## megs0927

prattedu said:


> Just recieved my push gift today from Switzerland! Shipping was super fast even with the engraving my son's name
> Thanks again to those of you who shared opinion when I was debating between YG and RG  I'll def add RG soon in the future!
> 
> View attachment 5001435
> 
> 
> View attachment 5001446


Lovely!!


----------



## americanroyal89

I’m sorry I shared this a lot. But I’m still obsessed with it.


----------



## XCCX

Happy weekend everyone!


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

So glad to have 85 degree weather here in FL again ❤️ We’re just not cut out for anything under 70 lol


----------



## ChanelCartier

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> So glad to have 85 degree weather here in FL again ❤ We’re just not cut out for anything under 70 lol
> 
> View attachment 5003295


Too hot for me. Still winter in the Northeast!


----------



## rileygirl

Today's stack


----------



## myfirstchanel

Love your e ring! How many carat is it? 



cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> So glad to have 85 degree weather here in FL again ❤ We’re just not cut out for anything under 70 lol
> 
> View attachment 5003295


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

myfirstchanel said:


> Love your e ring! How many carat is it?



Thank you so much!! It’s 3.57 ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## scheurin

prattedu said:


> Just recieved my push gift today from Switzerland! Shipping was super fast even with the engraving my son's name
> Thanks again to those of you who shared opinion when I was debating between YG and RG  I'll def add RG soon in the future!



Very nice. Hoever I would wear it like *americanroyal89*


----------



## oceanblueapril

Arm candy ❤


----------



## zazou

Pasha


----------



## jaskg144

oceanblueapril said:


> Arm candy ❤
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5006115
> View attachment 5006116
> View attachment 5006117



That turquoise Alhambra is amazing!!


----------



## 7777777

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> So glad to have 85 degree weather here in FL again ❤️ We’re just not cut out for anything under 70 lol
> 
> View attachment 5003295


Looks great on you! Is JUC ring comfortable for you for everyday? I like the design but looks like the nailhead digs in so I was wondering.


----------



## babypanda

zazou said:


> Pasha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5007243


Can we please see the full watch


----------



## zazou

babypanda said:


> Can we please see the full watch


From another angle


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

7777777 said:


> Looks great on you! Is JUC ring comfortable for you for everyday? I like the design but looks like the nailhead digs in so I was wondering.



I think it’s fine for everyday but I don’t wear it to bed or when showering so I think I get enough of a break from it during those times that it doesn’t bother me during the day to wear. That’s why sizing can be tricky on these rings because if you go too tight it can be uncomfortable during the warmer weather but for me it fits perfect size 54, one down from my Love ring size 55. Only fits slightly loose in colder weather.


----------



## Yodabest

I was inspired by a similar stack on here and played around with my own collection. I love how these 4 look together!


----------



## jaskg144

Not an ‘in action’ shot, but my fiancée and I ordered our wedding rings from cartier on Thursday and they came this morning!! We ordered them from Selfridges and they were shipped from the Cartier store in the Wonder Room in the London Selfridges.  

I have seen the WG from cartier many times but never actually tried it on. It’s a gorgeous colour. Very grey toned.

I went for the plain WG love band and my fiancée went for the full love ring in YG. I was back and forth between whether I wanted the diamond band or not (mainly due to the rhodium plating on diamond WG) but ultimately went with the plain because I wanted my wedding ring to be just gold.

Super happy with them


----------



## umamanikam

jasmynh1 said:


> Not an ‘in action’ shot, but my fiancée and I ordered our wedding rings from cartier on Thursday and they came this morning!! We ordered them from Selfridges and they were shipped from the Cartier store in the Wonder Room in the London Selfridges.
> 
> I have seen the WG from cartier many times but never actually tried it on. It’s a gorgeous colour. Very grey toned.
> 
> I went for the plain WG love band and my fiancée went for the full love ring in YG. I was back and forth between whether I wanted the diamond band or not (mainly due to the rhodium plating on diamond WG) but ultimately went with the plain because I wanted my wedding ring to be just gold.
> 
> Super happy with them


Great ,congrats ,so are you still going ahead or doing it here at home .


----------



## jaskg144

umamanikam said:


> Great ,congrats ,so are you still going ahead or doing it here at home .



We're doing a small ceremony here, then Vegas next year   thank you!!


----------



## myfirstchanel

Some of my daily jewelry


----------



## umamanikam

jasmynh1 said:


> We're doing a small ceremony here, then Vegas next year   thank you!!


That’s so sweet ,you must be excited .


----------



## Alexis1994

americanroyal89 said:


> Thank you! They are both rose gold
> Here is a different picture with different lighting if that helps.
> View attachment 4995403


Hi, I currently have the love cuff in yellow gold. I am thinking of adding either a thin love or juste in clou. Which one do you recommend? I'm also a guy and need help! Thanks in advance.


----------



## innerpeace85

oceanblueapril said:


> Arm candy ❤
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5006115
> View attachment 5006116
> View attachment 5006117



Beautiful! Is this regular JUC?


----------



## americanroyal89

Alexis1994 said:


> Hi, I currently have the love cuff in yellow gold. I am thinking of adding either a thin love or juste in clou. Which one do you recommend? I'm also a guy and need help! Thanks in advance.


Hi!
Hmmm tough decision. But I think I would go with the thin juc if I was in your position. Only because I think the two loves tend to stick together and end up looking like one thicker piece, which is why I actually got mine in white gold to distinguish itself (but the staying together may not happen as much with the cuff, I’m not sure) but I think the juc adds visual interest that is noticeable even at a glance.


----------



## Chivis

PC1984 said:


> I was inspired by a similar stack on here and played around with my own collection. I love how these 4 look together!


Lovely! Would you mind explaining if they are YG or PG. Tia!


----------



## Yodabest

Chivis said:


> Lovely! Would you mind explaining if they are YG or PG. Tia!



Sure! The JUC is yellow gold, classic love is yellow gold, thin love is rose. 
(Clash is rose gold, I think it only currently comes in rose and white)


----------



## XCCX

americanroyal89 said:


> Hi!
> Hmmm tough decision. But I think I would go with the thin juc if I was in your position. Only because I think the two loves tend to stick together and end up looking like one thicker piece, which is why I actually got mine in white gold to distinguish itself (but the staying together may not happen as much with the cuff, I’m not sure) but I think the juc adds visual interest that is noticeable even at a glance.


Totally agree.. I much prefer to stack one of my WG with one of my YG ones as opposed to same metal stacking.. or a love with the JUC


----------



## oceanblueapril

innerpeace85 said:


> Beautiful! Is this regular JUC?


Yes regular❤️


----------



## Far88

Tempo said:


> My „sixpack“ in action!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4755842


So beautiful!
How do you keep them so shiny?


----------



## PF2010

PC1984 said:


> I was inspired by a similar stack on here and played around with my own collection. I love how these 4 look together!


Love your stack! I never paid much attention to Clash but keep finding myself coming back to it. How long have you had it and what are your thoughts? Did you size down like JUC?


----------



## Yodabest

PF2010 said:


> Love your stack! I never paid much attention to Clash but keep finding myself coming back to it. How long have you had it and what are your thoughts? Did you size down like JUC?



Thank you! I got my clash in December 2019 so a little over a year now. I really love it and find it really elevates my stack. It’s extremely comfortable and easy to wear. It also has a very secure clasp. I find it’s one of those bracelets that I personally may not have been drawn to online, but loved it after seeing it in person. 


For size, I’m pretty sure I sized down, same as the JUC.


----------



## Tempo

Far88 said:


> So beautiful!
> How do you keep them so shiny?


Thank you! I'm glad you like my stack. How I keep them so shiny? First, I don't wear them all the time. I like to change my style and that's why I might wear the bracelets for a couple of weeks and then I switch to a completely different combination. I have a slightly larger collection and I swap bracelets frequently. Last but not least, I occasionally send the bracelets to Cartier for a polish, because I am not a fan of that "patina look" at all.


----------



## Alexis1994

americanroyal89 said:


> Hi!
> Hmmm tough decision. But I think I would go with the thin juc if I was in your position. Only because I think the two loves tend to stick together and end up looking like one thicker piece, which is why I actually got mine in white gold to distinguish itself (but the staying together may not happen as much with the cuff, I’m not sure) but I think the juc adds visual interest that is noticeable even at a glance.


Thank you so much! I went with the Juste un Clou


----------



## americanroyal89

Alexis1994 said:


> Thank you so much! I went with the Juste un Clou


Show us a pic of your new addition


----------



## TC1

posted this in the DY thread the other day, thought I'd share here too


----------



## loverose

It seems really rare for people to stack multiple white gold pieces. Does anyone do this? Would love to see pics!


----------



## 7theaven

Today's stack. After almost a year I decided to size down my thin JUC from 18 to 17 cos the constant moving up and down and almost turning on my wrist drives me crazy.
Sold it at a pretty good price and here I am. Happier.


----------



## Zkg1977

I've had my JUC for about 2 years now and it's still my favorite piece of jewelry!


----------



## 100700

I just got my sm yg love bracelet  i like it more than the regu love bracelets


----------



## NY2LA

100700 said:


> I just got my sm yg love bracelet  i like it more than the regu love bracelets
> View attachment 5020538
> View attachment 5020539
> View attachment 5020540


Your BA VCA is


----------



## ChanelCartier

100700 said:


> I just got my sm yg love bracelet  i like it more than the regu love bracelets
> View attachment 5020538
> View attachment 5020539
> View attachment 5020540


Wow really. Why is that?


----------



## scheurin

100700 said:


> I just got my sm yg love bracelet  i like it more than the regu love bracelets



Just too beautiful these VCA Alhambras


----------



## 100700

scheurin said:


> Just too beautiful these VCA Alhambras


Thank you dear


----------



## 100700

ChanelCartier said:


> Wow really. Why is that?


It looks very cute and elegant very suitable for females and it’s much more easier to put on XD


----------



## 100700

NY2LA said:


> Your BA VCA is


Thank you


----------



## umamanikam

My gold panthere ,not Cartier though


----------



## hokatie

Today’s combo


----------



## JOJA

hokatie said:


> Today’s combo


Is that the Dana Rebecca Poppy Rae ring on your ring finger?  There's a few rings of hers I really want!


----------



## bhurry

My happy stack


----------



## hokatie

JOJA said:


> Is that the Dana Rebecca Poppy Rae ring on your ring finger?  There's a few rings of hers I really want!


No, they’re eternity ring and VCA Perlee ring.


----------



## south-of-france

bhurry said:


> My happy stack


Twins!!


----------



## Bumbles

myfirstchanel said:


> Love stacking! Planing to add a white or rose thin pave


Their all gorgeous. Im planning on buying my first Cartier soon. Would you recommend the JUC wire or the Tiffany t-wire bracelet? Can I ask which one you like more? Any pros and cons for each? Any help would be great as I’m undecided on both. The Tiffany t-wire I know the alignment of the T’s can move after a time period. And the JUC it doesn’t come in white gold in that thin wire so I would have to get the rose gold. Not sure which one would be a better first purchase. Thanks in advance for all your comments and feedback.


----------



## myfirstchanel

If you plan on getting more Cartier pieces in the future I would suggest the Thin Diamond JUC it stacks great with other Cartier. I got my JUC before the diamond one came out if not I would have gotten it wth diamonds. If you are going to get 1 only then I think the Tiffany t wire with diamond looks great alone. I think thin JUC looks great stacked but alone doesn’t stand out. As for wire issues I haven’t had any I wear it 24/7 since 2019 and never take it off. Good luck deciding  


Bumbles said:


> Their all gorgeous. Im planning on buying my first Cartier soon. Would you recommend the JUC wire or the Tiffany t-wire bracelet? Can I ask which one you like more? Any pros and cons for each? Any help would be great as I’m undecided on both. The Tiffany t-wire I know the alignment of the T’s can move after a time period. And the JUC it doesn’t come in white gold in that thin wire so I would have to get the rose gold. Not sure which one would be a better first purchase. Thanks in advance for all your comments and feedback.


----------



## PF2010

bhurry said:


> My happy stack


Just beautiful! Is that the thin JUC?


----------



## bhurry

PF2010 said:


> Just beautiful! Is that the thin JUC?


Yes it is


----------



## megs0927

I cannot sleep in rings or earrings but my bracelets get a pass


----------



## LoveMyHalo

I have been stalking the Cartier forum for a month now checking out the Love bracelet. You guys have an amazing collection!!! I caught the Cartier bug after purchasing my first Cartier (Tank Solo) earlier this year. 

Here’s my yellow gold Love, first picture after screwing it on yesterday.


----------



## fluffypants

megs0927 said:


> I cannot sleep in rings or earrings but my bracelets get a pass



Gorgeous stack! Is it true that the rose gold rainbow love will eventually turn/change to look very similar to yellow gold? That is what I prefer. Thank you!


----------



## angelz629

fluffypants said:


> Gorgeous stack! Is it true that the rose gold rainbow love will eventually turn/change to look very similar to yellow gold? That is what I prefer. Thank you!


Yes unless you take it back for polishing then the rose gold hue would come back.


----------



## megs0927

fluffypants said:


> Gorgeous stack! Is it true that the rose gold rainbow love will eventually turn/change to look very similar to yellow gold? That is what I prefer. Thank you!



I have only had the rainbow since December.  Indoors, you could mistake it for yg. It looks more pink in the sun. I also prefer yg and will be happy when it fades just a bit more. My JUC is also pg and blends in with my yg loves.


----------



## oceanblueapril

Do you prefer JUC stack on the top of the love bracelets or on the bottom?


----------



## Chaton

oceanblueapril said:


> Do you prefer JUC stack on the top of the love bracelets or on the bottom?
> View attachment 5024988
> View attachment 5024991
> View attachment 5024995



I think visually, everyone on the forum prefers it near the wrist.


----------



## Yodabest

oceanblueapril said:


> Do you prefer JUC stack on the top of the love bracelets or on the bottom?
> View attachment 5024988
> View attachment 5024991
> View attachment 5024995



In these pictures I prefer it on top, but I also prefer the nail head against the love, so not sure if that’s skewing my opinion. 

I wear mine on bottom, with the nail head against the love. 

Beautiful stack! The diamond love and rainbow love look great with the JUC!


----------



## oceanblueapril

PC1984 said:


> In these pictures I prefer it on top, but I also prefer the nail head against the love, so not sure if that’s skewing my opinion.
> 
> I wear mine on bottom, with the nail head against the love.
> 
> Beautiful stack! The diamond love and rainbow love look great with the JUC!


Thank you, I do like 4 diamond love and rainbow love stack together. 
I am so worried about nail head against love will break the nail head


----------



## Yodabest

oceanblueapril said:


> Thank you, I do like 4 diamond love and rainbow love stack together.
> I am so worried about nail head against love will break the nail head



I only know from my own experience, but I haven’t had any issues stacking the nail head against the loves. I actually am afraid to stack the other way around because I tried that once and the nail tip slipped over the love and could have scratched it up.


----------



## Addicted to bags

oceanblueapril said:


> Do you prefer JUC stack on the top of the love bracelets or on the bottom?
> View attachment 5024988
> View attachment 5024991
> View attachment 5024995


Top


----------



## Sparkledolll

Really tempted to add Clash to the stack...


----------



## 100700

My new juc sm pg arrived very beautiful in person


----------



## myfirstchanel

New JUC ❤️


----------



## 7777777

myfirstchanel said:


> New JUC ❤


Looks great on you! Is diamond Juc ring comfortable to wear?


----------



## loverose

myfirstchanel said:


> New JUC ❤



Wow I love it! I haven't been attracted to the JUC ring before but this is beautiful! I am seriously worried that I'm going to be wearing an unreasonable amount of Cartier soon, because of all the temptation here ...


----------



## myfirstchanel

loverose said:


> Wow I love it! I haven't been attracted to the JUC ring before but this is beautiful! I am seriously worried that I'm going to be wearing an unreasonable amount of Cartier soon, because of all the temptation here ...


I’m already on that boat  my left arm I have free love and JUC and right I have the 1 diamond bracelet and the rings and I’m thinking of a thick love for the right arm lol and a JUC necklace  it’s an addiction


----------



## myfirstchanel

7777777 said:


> Looks great on you! Is diamond Juc ring comfortable to wear?


I think it’s the same as the regular it doesn’t scratch but the nail head does dig in I think maybe I’ll get used to it


----------



## Bumbles

100700 said:


> My new juc sm pg arrived very beautiful in person


This is gorgeous! I’m deciding between this one and the Tiffany t wire with diamonds white gold. Such a hard decision. Congrats on yours


----------



## 100700

Bumbles said:


> This is gorgeous! I’m deciding between this one and the Tiffany t wire with diamonds white gold. Such a hard decision. Congrats on yours


Thank you^^ I do suggest the Cartier one if it's for layered with love bracelet


----------



## jaskg144

Bumbles said:


> This is gorgeous! I’m deciding between this one and the Tiffany t wire with diamonds white gold. Such a hard decision. Congrats on yours



I was stuck between the two also... I went with JUC because the Tiffany felt really flimsy in comparison. It also drove me crazy that the two Ts were never completely aligned, even when it was brand new


----------



## GucciGoneWild

Sparkledolll said:


> Really tempted to add Clash to the stack...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5027847


Do you mind sharing where you got the evil eye bracelet (with turquoise in the center) please? It’s so pretty!!


----------



## Sparkledolll

GucciGoneWild said:


> Do you mind sharing where you got the evil eye bracelet (with turquoise in the center) please? It’s so pretty!!


Hi, it’s from Miracles by Ilanit. I found her on IG


----------



## jaskg144

My mum just got a WG, 4 diamond love - I searched forever to find her one with the old screw mechanism and found this one for her. So gorgeous   one of her diamonds fell out of her WG love ring so it's being sent in for a service.


----------



## DesignerDarling

myfirstchanel said:


> New JUC ❤


I was thinking my next purchase was going to be the thin JUC bracelet with diamonds, but your photo is now swaying me to get a ring instead!


----------



## myfirstchanel

DesignerDarling said:


> I was thinking my next purchase was going to be the thin JUC bracelet with diamonds, but your photo is now swaying me to get a ring instead!


I have the thin JUC bracelet without diamonds when I got it the diamonds wasn’t available but if bracelet vs ring I think I would chose the bracelet


----------



## DesignerDarling

myfirstchanel said:


> I have the thin JUC bracelet without diamonds when I got it the diamonds wasn’t available but if bracelet vs ring I think I would chose the bracelet


Thanks for your input!


----------



## MahoganyQT

My first time trying on my new JUC ring  with my Love pieces! I think I like it!


----------



## Caz71

I noticed most wear the JUC ring on the pointer finger. Wondering how looks in the middle fingers. If anyone has a model pics. Thanks ladies x


----------



## lishukha

Had an in store appointment Saturday (for something not pictured, arriving tomorrow ) and tried on a few pieces - I think I’m in love with the small panthere ring! Officially adding it to my wish list 

I always find the juc ring pretty on others but for some reason it doesn’t make my heart sing when it’s on mine


----------



## chicken314

My everyday Cartier...

stalking this forum as of late and so sad to learn that the amulette collection is being phased out. I love how inconspicuous it is but beautiful and classy. 

Hoping to add a regular JUC or SM JUC with diamonds by the end of the year


----------



## DesignerDarling

lishukha said:


> Had an in store appointment Saturday (for something not pictured, arriving tomorrow ) and tried on a few pieces - I think I’m in love with the small panthere ring! Officially adding it to my wish list
> 
> I always find the juc ring pretty on others but for some reason it doesn’t make my heart sing when it’s on mine
> View attachment 5031662


I love how both the Panthere and JUC look stacked with your diamond band!


----------



## myfirstchanel

Caz71 said:


> I noticed most wear the JUC ring on the pointer finger. Wondering how looks in the middle fingers. If anyone has a model pics. Thanks ladies x


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

lishukha said:


> Had an in store appointment Saturday (for something not pictured, arriving tomorrow ) and tried on a few pieces - I think I’m in love with the small panthere ring! Officially adding it to my wish list
> 
> I always find the juc ring pretty on others but for some reason it doesn’t make my heart sing when it’s on mine
> View attachment 5031662


Love the Panthere on you!


----------



## myfirstchanel

This is the jewelry I wear daily and my question is... is it too much? I’m planing to add a VCA in black onyx and a regular love with 4 diamonds to stack on my left arm. Too much or never enough?


----------



## 7theaven

myfirstchanel said:


> This is the jewelry I wear daily and my question is... is it too much? I’m planing to add a VCA in black onyx and a regular love with 4 diamonds to stack on my left arm. Too much or never enough?
> 
> View attachment 5032603


 there is still alot of space. I say go for it!


----------



## 7777777

myfirstchanel said:


> This is the jewelry I wear daily and my question is... is it too much? I’m planing to add a VCA in black onyx and a regular love with 4 diamonds to stack on my left arm. Too much or never enough?
> 
> View attachment 5032603


The brain says too much but the heart says never enough. Lol


----------



## andforpoise

myfirstchanel said:


> This is the jewelry I wear daily and my question is... is it too much? I’m planing to add a VCA in black onyx and a regular love with 4 diamonds to stack on my left arm. Too much or never enough?
> 
> View attachment 5032603


I don’t think it’s too much! I say go for it!


----------



## myfirstchanel

7theaven said:


> there is still alot of space. I say go for it!


Yasss!


----------



## myfirstchanel

7777777 said:


> The brain says too much but the heart says never enough. Lol


I agree


----------



## myfirstchanel

andforpoise said:


> I don’t think it’s too much! I say go for it!


Thank you!


----------



## cartierfit

myfirstchanel said:


> This is the jewelry I wear daily and my question is... is it too much? I’m planing to add a VCA in black onyx and a regular love with 4 diamonds to stack on my left arm. Too much or never enough?
> 
> View attachment 5032603


Never enough!


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

myfirstchanel said:


> This is the jewelry I wear daily and my question is... is it too much? I’m planing to add a VCA in black onyx and a regular love with 4 diamonds to stack on my left arm. Too much or never enough?
> 
> View attachment 5032603



Omg do it!! Do you know the mm size or carat size of your eternity band that is paired with your e ring btw?


----------



## lishukha

My first day with the beautiful small panthere watch


----------



## myfirstchanel

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> Omg do it!! Do you know the mm size or carat size of your eternity band that is paired with your e ring btw?


I don’t know the mm but it’s .10pts each


----------



## 7theaven

Got naughty while waiting for my JUC to be serviced and bought myself a Diamants Legers YG SM


----------



## ilovelions8

My first Cartier pieces!


----------



## LoveMyHalo

Cheers to the weekend, wearing my 2-week old Love!


----------



## merekat703

Small YG ring & bracelet


----------



## 7777777

merekat703 said:


> Small YG ring & bracelet


Small look great on you.


----------



## LuckyMe14

My new rose gold Love


----------



## trf

Clearly I love color


----------



## rileygirl

Love visiting this thread and seeing everyone's pictures. I am totally happy with my stack but every time I look at all the pictures it just makes me want more Cartier.  Everything is so beautiful!


----------



## karen1552

My everyday cartier pieces!!


----------



## Classy_Sam




----------



## Cartier Forever

Sparkledolll said:


> Really tempted to add Clash to the stack...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5027847


I love your netali nissim!


----------



## Cool Breeze

LuckyMe14 said:


> View attachment 5036845
> 
> My new rose gold Love


Looks great with your Chanel ring!


----------



## BagLover21

My beloved stack


----------



## ChanelFan29

At the beach!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

My new (to me) 5-band trinity. Trying to figure out what finger I prefer it on. So lightweight and shiny... I love it


----------



## south-of-france

oceanblueapril said:


> Do you prefer JUC stack on the top of the love bracelets or on the bottom?
> View attachment 5024988
> View attachment 5024991
> View attachment 5024995



Ah so pretty


----------



## south-of-france

In the shade...


----------



## XCCX

Just sharing my stack today


----------



## lumkeikei

My stack


----------



## oceanblueapril

Love the sparkles from all angles. I will definitely  be very “content” for a while for sure.


----------



## nicole0612

Panthere on the back jumpring of diamants legers necklace, mixing and matching.


----------



## innerpeace85

nicole0612 said:


> Panthere on the back jumpring of diamants legers necklace, mixing and matching.


Beautiful!


----------



## orangefeast

I don't see a thread for sharing pictures from seeing Cartier jewellery "in the wild" so thought I'd share this image in this thread.

Can someone confirm that the pharmacist holding a vaccine vial in this photo is wearing a Cartier Love ring?

Was reading an article about vaccines being available, but then I got distracted by jewellery 

[ Photo Credit: Nathan Denette ]


----------



## GucciGoneWild

orangefeast said:


> I don't see a thread for sharing pictures from seeing Cartier jewellery "in the wild" so thought I'd share this image in this thread.
> 
> Can someone confirm that the pharmacist holding a vaccine vial in this photo is wearing a Cartier Love ring?
> 
> Was reading an article about vaccines being available, but then I got distracted by jewellery
> 
> [ Photo Credit: Nathan Denette ]


LOL I love this and looks like the love ring to me too!


----------



## nicole0612

innerpeace85 said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you!


----------



## nicole0612

orangefeast said:


> I don't see a thread for sharing pictures from seeing Cartier jewellery "in the wild" so thought I'd share this image in this thread.
> 
> Can someone confirm that the pharmacist holding a vaccine vial in this photo is wearing a Cartier Love ring?
> 
> Was reading an article about vaccines being available, but then I got distracted by jewellery
> 
> [ Photo Credit: Nathan Denette ]
> 
> View attachment 5041821


Great photo, how fun!


----------



## Caz71

Finally picked up my mini love hoops


----------



## rollercoaster III

Sparkledolll said:


> Really tempted to add Clash to the stack...
> View attachment 5027847



That is the coolest stack here at TPF!


----------



## nadiap

myfirstchanel said:


> This is the jewelry I wear daily and my question is... is it too much? I’m planing to add a VCA in black onyx and a regular love with 4 diamonds to stack on my left arm. Too much or never enough?
> 
> View attachment 5032603


To me personally it's too much jewelry at the same time.. just my opinion.  I see women in my area with huge bracelet stacks and many rings at the same time and I think it's actually taking away from the overall aesthetic appeal.  It's as if a person is trying to portray: "Look how many nice pieces I've got and I need to wear them all at once to show you how wealthy I am".  

There is a lot to be said for understated elegance.. I follow tati_vk on Instagram - she is a successful model and business woman plus married to a billionaire.  They are insanely wealthy, live in the UK yet her style is so elegant and simple.  You'll never see her with stacks of Cartier bracelets or with Hermes Birkins.  Minimal but beautiful jewelry, one or two pieces at a time.


----------



## xo.babydoll

nadiap said:


> To me personally it's too much jewelry at the same time.. just my opinion.  I see women in my area with huge bracelet stacks and many rings at the same time and I think it's actually taking away from the overall aesthetic appeal.  It's as if a person is trying to portray: "Look how many nice pieces I've got and I need to wear them all at once to show you how wealthy I am".
> 
> There is a lot to be said for understated elegance.. I follow tati_vk on Instagram - she is a successful model and business woman plus married to a billionaire.  They are insanely wealthy, live in the UK yet her style is so elegant and simple.  You'll never see her with stacks of Cartier bracelets or with Hermes Birkins.  Minimal but beautiful jewelry, one or two pieces at a time.


I agree! Less is always more. I’m not a fan of stacks, but I find that to be a very unpopular opinion around here. To fill up the “real estate” on both arms isn’t a look I strive for. For me, simplicity is elegance. Just my opinion, though! Sometimes it’s hard not to want to wear such beautiful pieces as much as possible! To each their own


----------



## rollercoaster III

nadiap said:


> To me personally it's too much jewelry at the same time.. just my opinion.  I see women in my area with huge bracelet stacks and many rings at the same time and I think it's actually taking away from the overall aesthetic appeal.  It's as if a person is trying to portray: "Look how many nice pieces I've got and I need to wear them all at once to show you how wealthy I am".
> 
> There is a lot to be said for understated elegance.. I follow tati_vk on Instagram - she is a successful model and business woman plus married to a billionaire.  They are insanely wealthy, live in the UK yet her style is so elegant and simple.  You'll never see her with stacks of Cartier bracelets or with Hermes Birkins.  Minimal but beautiful jewelry, one or two pieces at a time.



If I would look like tati_vk I wouldn't need jewelry at all!


----------



## greyluna

loverose said:


> It seems really rare for people to stack multiple white gold pieces. Does anyone do this? Would love to see pics!


You are right, I‘be been looking for white gold stacks too!


----------



## loverose

greyluna said:


> You are right, I‘be been looking for white gold stacks too!



Here is my (tiny) love stack! Just picked up the regular love from repairs. The regular is rhodium plated with 4 diamonds, the small is white gold no plating.  I recently inherited both as part of my aunt’s jewelry collection.


----------



## loves

Love the new earrings, it’s my 25th wedding anniversary present from my generous husband; and also the recent price decrease on them, aren’t I lucky


----------



## LuckyMe14

loves said:


> Love the new earrings, it’s my 25th wedding anniversary present from my generous husband; and also the recent price decrease on them, aren’t I lucky
> View attachment 5050478


They are beautiful!!! Congrats on you anniversary and enjoy them


----------



## scheurin

loves said:


> Love the new earrings, it’s my 25th wedding anniversary present from my generous husband; and also the recent price decrease on them, aren’t I lucky



When I see this beautiful collection I always wonder if this shape - the diamond bar in particular - starts to hurt over time? Maybe you can share some insight here?


----------



## Cool Breeze

loves said:


> Love the new earrings, it’s my 25th wedding anniversary present from my generous husband; and also the recent price decrease on them, aren’t I lucky
> View attachment 5050478


Beautiful pieces!  Congratulations on your anniversary!  Wear them in good health.


----------



## misspakie

Added yellow gold to my small stack! Push present from my husband


----------



## DesignerDarling

Sunday outing with my small YG Love. Hoping to add the small YG JUC with diamonds soon!


----------



## diamondsfrost

Added a rose gold Love bracelet with 2 diamonds to the collection!


----------



## Hq8

LuckyMe14 said:


> View attachment 5036845
> 
> My new rose gold Love



I really like your ring what is the brand?


----------



## loves

LuckyMe14 said:


> They are beautiful!!! Congrats on you anniversary and enjoy them


Thank you!!


scheurin said:


> When I see this beautiful collection I always wonder if this shape - the diamond bar in particular - starts to hurt over time? Maybe you can share some insight here?



Thank you! The bar doesn’t touch my skin at all or if it does I don’t feel it.


Cool Breeze said:


> Beautiful pieces!  Congratulations on your anniversary!  Wear them in good health.


Thank you so much


----------



## LuckyMe14

Hq8 said:


> I really like your ring what is the brand?


Thank you very much!  It is the coco crush ring (normal width, medium) in beige gold from Chanel. It is their specific RG, which is in between YG and RG. I really love the design.


----------



## merekat703

Small love


----------



## monsterabby05

diamondsfrost said:


> Added a rose gold Love bracelet with 2 diamonds to the collection!
> View attachment 5052187



Yay! I just received mine as well to pair with my narrow RG love ring.  I love dainty pieces like this. Although I feel scared it might snap if it gets caught on something vs my VCA sweet alhambra bracelet chain. What do you think?


----------



## diamondsfrost

monsterabby05 said:


> Yay! I just received mine as well to pair with my narrow RG love ring.  I love dainty pieces like this. Although I feel scared it might snap if it gets caught on something vs my VCA sweet alhambra bracelet chain. What do you think?



I do think it's dainty and yes, probably will be prone to damage if it snagged on things. I might even check on how I might be able to shorten the chain so the bracelet is more flush with my entire wrist rather than hanging. The adjustable loops are not working; the shorter one still isn't short enough!


----------



## monsterabby05

diamondsfrost said:


> I do think it's dainty and yes, probably will be prone to damage if it snagged on things. I might even check on how I might be able to shorten the chain so the bracelet is more flush with my entire wrist rather than hanging. The adjustable loops are not working; the shorter one still isn't short enough!



Oh no! My wrist is chubby so the last loop is perfect for it. Does not seem like it would snag on stuff a lot for now however because the main part is heavy, tends to shift on my inner wrist instead.


----------



## xo.babydoll

So in love with my new LOVE !


----------



## schaef179

xo.babydoll said:


> View attachment 5054744
> 
> So in love with my new LOVE !


I love it  just purchased the same ring and thinking about this bracelet too.
May I ask which size you are wearing?


----------



## periogirl28

loves said:


> Love the new earrings, it’s my 25th wedding anniversary present from my generous husband; and also the recent price decrease on them, aren’t I lucky
> View attachment 5050478


Happy Anniversary my dear! Wear them in the best of health.


----------



## diamondsfrost

monsterabby05 said:


> Oh no! My wrist is chubby so the last loop is perfect for it. Does not seem like it would snag on stuff a lot for now however because the main part is heavy, tends to shift on my inner wrist instead.


Yes, the shifting drives me insane but I also recognize that it can't be avoided with Cartier. I think it was either VCA or Tiffanys that balances a heavier lock on their bracelets so that the main design stays upright and that's just too clever.


----------



## xo.babydoll

schaef179 said:


> I love it  just purchased the same ring and thinking about this bracelet too.
> May I ask which size you are wearing?


Thank you ! The ring is a size 52 and the bracelet is a 16!


----------



## chocolateolive

Haven’t painted my nails in 2+ years because the acetone remover would completely destroy them but finally found a good acetone free remover!


----------



## Yodabest

Out for a walk with a sparkly view!


----------



## Ylesiya

Panthere de Cartier in YG and Tiffany Schlumberger in RG together


----------



## XCCX

Just added my 2nd Louis Vuitton Pochette Metis


----------



## lishukha

Admiring my panthere while waiting to pick up my daughter


----------



## luvmy3girls

chocolateolive said:


> Haven’t painted my nails in 2+ years because the acetone remover would completely destroy them but finally found a good acetone free remover!


Love your stacks! Besides the WG, are they all RG?


----------



## XCCX

This is technically Cartier in action isn’t it?


----------



## dgaf

Ylesiya said:


> Panthere de Cartier in YG and Tiffany Schlumberger in RG together
> View attachment 5055858


Watch twin! Here’s my panthere after service.  I had the crystal, dial and crown replaced, so she looks almost new.


----------



## LuckyMe14

dgaf said:


> Watch twin! Here’s my panthere after service.  I had the crystal, dial and crown replaced, so she looks almost new.
> View attachment 5057443


Love this


----------



## 7777777

dgaf said:


> Watch twin! Here’s my panthere after service.  I had the crystal, dial and crown replaced, so she looks almost new.
> View attachment 5057443


I do not wear watches but your photo makes me want one


----------



## bisousx

Everyday look...


----------



## Ylesiya

dgaf said:


> Watch twin! Here’s my panthere after service.  I had the crystal, dial and crown replaced, so she looks almost new.
> View attachment 5057443



Watch twin indeed!!! Mine was also serviced very recently and roughly same procedure! I was amazed how great it started to loook after being serviced! I must say this is an extremely beautiful and elegant piece of watch without being too blingy but being a statement piece at the same time.


----------



## chocolateolive

luvmy3girls said:


> Love your stacks! Besides the WG, are they all RG?



The 10 diamond is yellow gold! It’s hard to tell them apart in most lighting though.


----------



## jaskg144

My wedding ring  (I need to clean my engagement ring lol)


----------



## Gringach

Sparkledolll said:


> Really tempted to add Clash to the stack...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5027847


I absolutely love your evil eye bracelets! And your amazing stack of course!!
What is the size of your Ilanit bracelets? The mini or the regular? And did you ask for a bigger size of the chain or took the regular size that is offered on the website?
Many many thanks for your reply


----------



## Sparkledolll

Gringach said:


> I absolutely love your evil eye bracelets! And your amazing stack of course!!
> What is the size of your Ilanit bracelets? The mini or the regular? And did you ask for a bigger size of the chain or took the regular size that is offered on the website?
> Many many thanks for your reply


Thanks! I have both sizes but the ones in the pic is the mini. I think the chain length is standard but you can choose where to hook it. My loves are size 17 for reference. Here’s both sizes.


----------



## Gringach

Sparkledolll said:


> Thanks! I have both sizes but the ones in the pic is the mini. I think the chain length is standard but you can choose where to hook it. My loves are size 17 for reference. Here’s both sizes.


Thank you so much, this is very helpful!!
My Love is also 17 (not a tight fit) and it will most probably cross over the bracelets if worn together. Can you see any damage in your eye bracelets by wearing them with your beautiful Loves?
Thank you again


----------



## Sparkledolll

Gringach said:


> Thank you so much, this is very helpful!!
> My Love is also 17 (not a tight fit) and it will most probably cross over the bracelets if worn together. Can you see any damage in your eye bracelets by wearing them with your beautiful Loves?
> Thank you again


No damage so far but I change my stack every 3-4 days so I don’t wear the evil eye bracelets a lot. HTH!


----------



## Gringach

Sparkledolll said:


> No damage so far but I change my stack every 3-4 days so I don’t wear the evil eye bracelets a lot. HTH!


Good to know 
Thank you again


----------



## loves

periogirl28 said:


> Happy Anniversary my dear! Wear them in the best of health.


Thank you dear periogirl


----------



## Alena21

This is very appealing combo to me.  My fav at the moment.  The edginess of The RG JUC offsets the femininity of the VCA.


----------



## scheurin

So sad that the blue Alhambra isn't available any longer


----------



## 7777777

scheurin said:


> So sad that the blue Alhambra isn't available any longer


The one pictured (agate) is available.


----------



## Alena21

scheurin said:


> So sad that the blue Alhambra isn't available any longer


It is the dark Blue Agate not the lapis VCA..


----------



## scheurin

Yes, I meant the dark blue of your stack. I like this far more better than the light blue.


----------



## nicole0612

scheurin said:


> Yes, I meant the dark blue of your stack. I like this far more better than the light blue.


This is available; blue agate comes in different shades. You may need to wait for the perfect shade (also be aware it looks different in different lighting conditions as it is a transparent stone).


----------



## xo.babydoll

dgaf said:


> Watch twin! Here’s my panthere after service.  I had the crystal, dial and crown replaced, so she looks almost new.
> View attachment 5057443


Beautiful!!! This is my dream watch


----------



## clashboy

Yoshi1296 said:


> I just got a Cartier trinity ring in the classic size today! I put it on asap. Here it is with my Tiffany T two ring and my moms band.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3521196


Cool and chic!


----------



## clashboy

XCCX said:


> Finally managed to take photos of my collection..
> 
> View attachment 3534897
> 
> 
> View attachment 3534898
> 
> 
> View attachment 3534899
> 
> 
> View attachment 3534900
> 
> 
> View attachment 3534901


I just added to my wishlist your trinity bracelets. Cool and chic!


----------



## XCCX

clashboy said:


> I just added to my wishlist your trinity bracelets. Cool and chic!


I love Cartier cord bracelets! I have around 6 different ones


----------



## clashboy

XCCX said:


> I love Cartier cord bracelets! I have around 6 different ones


----------



## Kimmoha999

This is an old picture but there is never enough eye candy.My Love Braclet (17) and my sisters Just un clou (17). Cartier makes me so happy


----------



## Cat Fondler

Kimmoha999 said:


> This is an old picture but there is never enough eye candy.My Love Braclet (17) and my sisters Just un clou (17). Cartier makes me so happy
> View attachment 5061634


Very pretty!


----------



## clashboy

Kimmoha999 said:


> This is an old picture but there is never enough eye candy.My Love Braclet (17) and my sisters Just un clou (17). Cartier makes me so happy
> View attachment 5061634



BEAUTE!


----------



## Fabfashion

I was taking a picture of my H shawl and realized I was also wearing a Trinity necklace today.


----------



## Dany_37

I’m not really good at taking pics but here goes 
10 diamond and 4 diamond love in YG


----------



## XCCX

Yay! This thread is a sticky now


----------



## Swtshan7

Yg small juc ring 
Yg love cuff 
And my trinity cord which is actually my FAV piece!


----------



## scheurin

Today's stack. Everything freshly ultrasonic cleaned, the sun is shining and first time with my new (exchanged) JUC


----------



## nycmamaofone

I own the Cartier Love necklace; I was trying on the Frivole earrings in the store at VCA.


----------



## fluffypants

scheurin said:


> Today's stack. Everything freshly ultrasonic cleaned, the sun is shining and first time with my new (exchanged) JUC
> 
> View attachment 5063597



Beautiful collection! Does the ultra sonic cleaner wear down rhodium on the white gold JUC? Thank you.


----------



## scheurin

fluffypants said:


> Beautiful collection! Does the ultra sonic cleaner wear down rhodium on the white gold JUC? Thank you.



Good question. This is the same method Cartier uses in its own stores. Should be okay. I am more worried about the diamonds but no issues so far.

Also use / used ultrasonic many times over for my 7 loves - not shown on the pic - while wearing them on my arm.  

Amazing how shiny they are afterwards.


----------



## marzipanchen

beautiful @scheurin - I wish such fruit would grow on our trees. 


scheurin said:


> Today's stack. Everything freshly ultrasonic cleaned, the sun is shining and first time with my new (exchanged) JUC
> 
> View attachment 5063597


----------



## scheurin

The Gucci, Hermès and Louis Vuitton trees are not ripe yet.  

... or better not even planted


----------



## Cat Fondler

nycmamaofone said:


> I own the Cartier Love necklace; I was trying on the Frivole earrings in the store at VCA.


Looks great on you! How do you like it? This is on my list but I am debating between the plain gold or with 3 diamonds. Did you look at both options before deciding? Is it a good everyday necklace? Thanks in advance!


----------



## nycmamaofone

Cat Fondler said:


> Looks great on you! How do you like it? This is on my list but I am debating between the plain gold or with 3 diamonds. Did you look at both options before deciding? Is it a good everyday necklace? Thanks in advance!


Yes, I did but I didn’t want to pay 1k more for three small diamonds. I felt the necklace already had enough presence for it to be good in all YG. And yes, I wear it often—to me it’s a great everyday look if you like bold looks.


----------



## Ines77

Just added Atlas bracelet to my Cartier stack!


----------



## mango107

My first Cartier piece  Was nervous to order online but it fits perfectly and looks amazing. Eyeing the JUC ring next


----------



## Trishkandoo

mango107 said:


> My first Cartier piece  Was nervous to order online but it fits perfectly and looks amazing. Eyeing the JUC ring next
> View attachment 5067636


Beautiful!!! I wear mine stacked on the same finger with the thin JUC ring


----------



## ka3na20

Sharing mine ☺️


----------



## VANTOKH

First piece! Wear it out to the gym and everything


----------



## scheurin

Cooooool but a bit hard to see: sm or reg?


----------



## SK_pochacco

Added Cartier Légers XS in Rosegold to my collection


----------



## Ylesiya

I am not a fan of stacking but this one blows my mind away.
Pink gold Ecrou and thick Clash together with Tiffany Schlumberger


----------



## XCCX

Ylesiya said:


> I am not a fan of stacking but this one blows my mind away.
> Pink gold Ecrou and thick Clash together with Tiffany Schlumberger
> View attachment 5070991


They look stunning together!


----------



## PF2010

Ylesiya said:


> I am not a fan of stacking but this one blows my mind away.
> Pink gold Ecrou and thick Clash together with Tiffany Schlumberger
> View attachment 5070991


Very pretty! I just bought the CDC as well but in the smaller version. I think it works nicely with my other Cartier pieces as well.


----------



## PF2010

nycmamaofone said:


> I own the Cartier Love necklace; I was trying on the Frivole earrings in the store at VCA.


I’ve been eyeing this necklace as well. Do you find it heavy to wear?
Separately, what size are the Frivole earrings? I’ve been eyeing those too


----------



## nycmamaofone

PF2010 said:


> I’ve been eyeing this necklace as well. Do you find it heavy to wear?
> Separately, what size are the Frivole earrings? I’ve been eyeing those too


Hi! No, the necklace isn’t heavy to wear but when you hold it, it does have some heft to it. I never feel like it’s weighing me down or anything.

The Frivole ones I’m wearing are the small size (equivalent to the Vintage Alhambra size if you know that line). I have an Instagram account and there are pics of me also trying on the mini (very very small) and large (similar to Magic Alhambra size). Unfortunately the large ones are either not being made or being discontinued from what I heard .


----------



## mango107

Ended up adding the JUC ring and love wedding band less than a week after my first piece


----------



## zibeline91

Look me in the eyes !


----------



## scheurin

Yeah


----------



## angelz629

Ylesiya said:


> I am not a fan of stacking but this one blows my mind away.
> Pink gold Ecrou and thick Clash together with Tiffany Schlumberger
> View attachment 5070991


Wow ! That's definitely a beautiful, unique stack!  Do they overlap at all?


----------



## Sparkledolll

Weekend deets


----------



## luvparis21

Super gorgeous as always.

Is that Sweet Alhambra pave? It’s such a perfect size and combo with your pave Love ❤️



Sparkledolll said:


> Weekend deets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5072487


----------



## XCCX

Sparkledolll said:


> Weekend deets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5072487


So beautiful!


----------



## Sparkledolll

eiffel21 said:


> Super gorgeous as always.
> 
> 
> 
> Is that Sweet Alhambra pave? It’s such a perfect size and combo with your pave Love ❤



Yes Sweet Alhambra Pave, thank you


----------



## cartiergod

Show me your juc all diamonds


----------



## dsrm

Sparkledolll said:


> Weekend deets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5072487


Wow, so pretty! Does the love bracelet roll over the sweet Alhambra?


----------



## Ylesiya

angelz629 said:


> Wow ! That's definitely a beautiful, unique stack!  Do they overlap at all?



Not really! The Clash is size 16 and Ecrou is size 17. Clash runs big: Love 16 is a bit too small for me but Clash is comfortable. Initially I had Ecrou in yellow gold size 18 but exchanged it to pink gold 17. I find that they sit comfortably on the wrist together with enough movement for both but without overlapping.


----------



## angelz629

Ylesiya said:


> Not really! The Clash is size 16 and Ecrou is size 17. Clash runs big: Love 16 is a bit too small for me but Clash is comfortable. Initially I had Ecrou in yellow gold size 18 but exchanged it to pink gold 17. I find that they sit comfortably on the wrist together with enough movement for both but without overlapping.


Love it!


----------



## mindless

My love wedding ring and diamants legers bracelet. I am stating to purchase jewellery instead of bags. I am hoping to add the love earrings and more bracelets to stack. So in love with all your stacks


----------



## PF2010

nycmamaofone said:


> Hi! No, the necklace isn’t heavy to wear but when you hold it, it does have some heft to it. I never feel like it’s weighing me down or anything.
> 
> The Frivole ones I’m wearing are the small size (equivalent to the Vintage Alhambra size if you know that line). I have an Instagram account and there are pics of me also trying on the mini (very very small) and large (similar to Magic Alhambra size). Unfortunately the large ones are either not being made or being discontinued from what I heard .


Thank you for the feedback! I’ll have to check out your Instagram page!


----------



## Fabfashion

scheurin said:


> Today's stack. Everything freshly ultrasonic cleaned, the sun is shining and first time with my new (exchanged) JUC
> 
> View attachment 5063597


Love your stack! Panthers in the wild.  I’m looking for gemstone bands these days. May I ask who your ruby band is from?


----------



## Sparkledolll

dsrm said:


> Wow, so pretty! Does the love bracelet roll over the sweet Alhambra?


Yes it does!


----------



## cartierloverjs

New ring - JUC with diamond


----------



## 100700

I bought a Cartier regular juc bracelet in yellow gold  it looks nice and cool but I think the small juc bracelet is more suitable for stacking


----------



## scheurin

Fabfashion said:


> Love your stack! Panthers in the wild.  I’m looking for gemstone bands these days. May I ask who your ruby band is from?



Just from a local jeweler, no known brand


----------



## mmiller769

Alena21 said:


> This is very appealing combo to me.  My fav at the moment.  The edginess of The RG JUC offsets the femininity of the VCA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5059626


Can the Guilloche be worn 24/7 or is it finicky like the MOP?


----------



## cartierloverjs

What’s the size of your love? Did you have the VCA bracelet shortened to stack with the Love&JUC? TIA!



100700 said:


> I bought a Cartier regular juc bracelet in yellow gold  it looks nice and cool but I think the small juc bracelet is more suitable for stacking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5074169
> View attachment 5074170
> View attachment 5074171
> View attachment 5074172


----------



## 100700

cartierloverjs said:


> What’s the size of your love? Did you have the VCA bracelet shortened to stack with the Love&JUC? TIA!


My love full bracelets are size 16 the cuff is size 16 too don't have much movement now in the summer time...   Yes I have the vca bracelets shortened to 16cm much better than the original length ^^


----------



## Alena21

mmiller769 said:


> Can the Guilloche be worn 24/7 or is it finicky like the MOP?


No. You need to baby it and stack it in a way it doesn't overlap. I take it as soon as I go home.It can get ruined easily.


----------



## am1ly

My small Tank franchise and Tank americaine


----------



## Ylesiya

In love with this pair - taking them out for a walk into the office today  . Simple, elegant but intricate at the same time.


----------



## CoCoBelle

Stack of the day!


----------



## americanroyal89

CoCoBelle said:


> View attachment 5076582
> 
> Stack of the day!


Love! I’m not sure if I’ve seen the one with the pink sapphire before. Looks great


----------



## Caz71

thats the cuff with pink sapphire. havent seen it around for a while.


----------



## americanroyal89

Snapped a pic while waiting for some jewelry to be cleaned at Tiffany’s. Their lighting showed alllllllll the scratches lol


----------



## CoCoBelle

americanroyal89 said:


> Snapped a pic while waiting for some jewelry to be cleaned at Tiffany’s. Their lighting showed alllllllll the scratches lol
> 
> View attachment 5076784


Love it!


----------



## Plus Sized Luxury

Vintage Cartier Must de 21


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

Watching the sunset at the beach last weekend ❤️


----------



## cartierloverjs

Just to share s small tip - to get a ring that can be worn in multiple fingers, I sized up a little bit of my new JUC ring, from 55 (7 1/4) to 56 (7 1/2). When I wear it on a thinner finger, I add a silicone adjuster. The adjuster is very easy to put on. I can’t feel it at all when wearing the ring. Highly recommend if you need it. I got a bunch at $4 from Amazon. 


HAHAYOO 12 Pcs Invisible Ring Size Adjuster for Loose Rings Women Mens, 4 Sizes Silicone Rubber Ring Stopper Sizers Spacers Resizer Tightener Connector Fitter, Clear Ring Guards for Women Loose Rings https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08PNXSTJB/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_glt_fabc_PAP1FRR4P44T6QE774A9


----------



## evietiger

Prefer lighter simpler stack lately...


----------



## love.chanel2018

CoCoBelle said:


> View attachment 5076582
> 
> Stack of the day!


Your pink sapphire cuff is so gorgeous and still look new.....


----------



## Fabfashion

cartierloverjs said:


> Just to share s small tip - to get a ring that can be worn in multiple fingers, I sized up a little bit of my new JUC ring, from 55 (7 1/4) to 56 (7 1/2). When I wear it on a thinner finger, I add a silicone adjuster. The adjuster is very easy to put on. I can’t feel it at all when wearing the ring. Highly recommend if you need it. I got a bunch at $4 from Amazon.
> 
> 
> HAHAYOO 12 Pcs Invisible Ring Size Adjuster for Loose Rings Women Mens, 4 Sizes Silicone Rubber Ring Stopper Sizers Spacers Resizer Tightener Connector Fitter, Clear Ring Guards for Women Loose Rings https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08PNXSTJB/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_glt_fabc_PAP1FRR4P44T6QE774A9


Thanks, been thinking something like this!


----------



## marzipanchen

evietiger said:


> Prefer lighter simpler stack lately...


So pretty! This is just perfect. I have the JUC and LOVE in yg, but wo diamonds. Your small Pavé love is absolutely stunning. I wish I had the budget for it, then this would be my ideal stack.


----------



## evietiger

marzipanchen said:


> So pretty! This is just perfect. I have the JUC and LOVE in yg, but wo diamonds. Your small Pavé love is absolutely stunning. I wish I had the budget for it, then this would be my ideal stack.



Thank you for your sweet comments. Somehow the small pave pops a lot more against the JUC vs. the classic love...


----------



## hers4eva

cartierloverjs said:


> Just to share s small tip - to get a ring that can be worn in multiple fingers, I sized up a little bit of my new JUC ring, from 55 (7 1/4) to 56 (7 1/2). When I wear it on a thinner finger, I add a silicone adjuster. The adjuster is very easy to put on. I can’t feel it at all when wearing the ring. Highly recommend if you need it. I got a bunch at $4 from Amazon.
> 
> 
> HAHAYOO 12 Pcs Invisible Ring Size Adjuster for Loose Rings Women Mens, 4 Sizes Silicone Rubber Ring Stopper Sizers Spacers Resizer Tightener Connector Fitter, Clear Ring Guards for Women Loose Rings https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08PNXSTJB/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_glt_fabc_PAP1FRR4P44T6QE774A9


 

Thank you   for your awesome tip 
Right when I saw your great idea I ordered these:






						Amazon.com: Ring Size Adjuster for Loose Rings - 12 Pack, 2 Sizes - Jewelry Sizer, Mandrel for Making Jewelry Guard, Spacer, Sizer, Fitter - Spiral Silicone Tightener Set with Polishing Cloth: Arts, Crafts & Sewing
					

Buy Ring Size Adjuster for Loose Rings - 12 Pack, 2 Sizes - Jewelry Sizer, Mandrel for Making Jewelry Guard, Spacer, Sizer, Fitter - Spiral Silicone Tightener Set with Polishing Cloth: Jewelry Sizers & Mandrels - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



					www.amazon.com
				




It works so good … me a happy camper


----------



## plzflyme2themoo

My stack.


----------



## schaef179

Perfect wedding anniversary present


----------



## millerc

mindless said:


> My love wedding ring and diamants legers bracelet. I am stating to purchase jewellery instead of bags. I am hoping to add the love earrings and more bracelets to stack. So in love with all your stacks
> 
> View attachment 5073658
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5073662


Both look beautiful on you! Is the bracelet the large size? It stands out well.


----------



## redjellybean

Today


----------



## mindless

millerc said:


> Both look beautiful on you! Is the bracelet the large size? It stands out well.


Thanks! Yes it is the large one.


----------



## Fabfashion

Feeling adventurous. Usually don’t like to stack for fear of scratching.


----------



## Rockysmom

My hubby bought me this lovely Cartier ring which unfortunately was too small for my ring finger which he intended it for. I told him no problem and will wear it on my pinky finger but it was too big so I added this David Yurman stack ring so it stays in place. We couldn’t return it because he had it engraved. Needless to say he was super disappointed but I didn’t want him to feel badly.


----------



## Cartier Forever

Rockysmom said:


> My hubby bought me this lovely Cartier ring which unfortunately was too small for my ring finger which he intended it for. I told him no problem and will wear it on my pinky finger but it was too big so I added this David Yurman stack ring so it stays in place. We couldn’t return it because he had it engraved. Needless to say he was super disappointed but I didn’t want him to feel badly.


Don't be disappointed, it's so cute and chic on your pinky finger. I want to get the trinity as pinky ring but the smallest size is still way too big for me. So don't be sad, it's so pretty on you!


----------



## Yodabest

Cartier Forever said:


> Don't be disappointed, it's so cute and chic on your pinky finger. I want to get the trinity as pinky ring but the smallest size is still way too big for me. So don't be sad, it's so pretty on you!



I agree! I think this way adds style. I like it better this way than how it was intended!


----------



## chocolateolive

Stack du jour!


----------



## JOJA

Rockysmom said:


> My hubby bought me this lovely Cartier ring which unfortunately was too small for my ring finger which he intended it for. I told him no problem and will wear it on my pinky finger but it was too big so I added this David Yurman stack ring so it stays in place. We couldn’t return it because he had it engraved. Needless to say he was super disappointed but I didn’t want him to feel badly.



LOVE this look ~ even better that it wasn't done on purpose (I think things sometimes look better when it wasn't how you planned to wear).


----------



## babypanda

chocolateolive said:


> Stack du jour!


Is the 3rd bracelet a Van cleef? Your stack is so beautiful!!


----------



## chocolateolive

babypanda said:


> Is the 3rd bracelet a Van cleef? Your stack is so beautiful!!



Thank you! Yup, it’s the one row diamond perlee ✌️


----------



## sammytheMUA

So in love with my stack


----------



## scheurin

chocolateolive said:


> Stack du jour!



Really nice stack


----------



## scheurin

Why is it so popular to take all these pics sitting in the car? Do I miss something here?

I like nature more than cars but maybe I am different


----------



## marzipanchen

scheurin said:


> Why is it so popular to take all these pics sitting in the car? Do I miss something here?
> 
> I like nature more than cars but maybe I am different


But you do have the jewelry growing plants in your garden.


----------



## chocolateolive

scheurin said:


> Why is it so popular to take all these pics sitting in the car? Do I miss something here?
> 
> I like nature more than cars but maybe I am different



Sitting in traffic=boring=time to take pics of jewelry

Being out in nature=great=too busy enjoying nature to pay attention to jewelry=no pics of jewelry in nature

lol!


----------



## scheurin

Good point


----------



## maely

plzflyme2themoo said:


> My stack.



Love this stack with the watch.  May I ask if this is the small or regular JUC?


----------



## lumkeikei

I went to try the new panthere bangle today.


----------



## Yodabest

Stacking on this spring day


----------



## Lynseyrn

marzipanchen said:


> But you do have the jewelry growing plants in your garden.


----------



## heyheyse

Diamants Légers XS necklace in YG and trinity ring in small.


----------



## Dany_37

scheurin said:


> Why is it so popular to take all these pics sitting in the car? Do I miss something here?
> 
> I like nature more than cars but maybe I am different


I think most people take pictures wherever the mood strikes...not sure if it’s really about a specific place in time or staging. Love the pic in your avi...show us your nature pics


----------



## Dany_37

scheurin said:


> Why is it so popular to take all these pics sitting in the car? Do I miss something here?
> 
> I like nature more than cars but maybe I am different


----------



## Swanky

Take pics wherever you want…


----------



## geenebeene

My DH picked out this beautiful watch  for our 20th wedding anniversary present and added in sm Love bracelet as a bonus @ Las Vegas Cartier~ I'm so in love with this watch.  Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## LuckyMe14

geenebeene said:


> My DH picked out this beautiful watch  for our 20th wedding anniversary present and added in sm Love bracelet as a bonus @ Las Vegas Cartier~ I'm so in love with this watch.  Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5085822


So sweet and beautiful  Congratulations and enjoy!


----------



## geenebeene

LuckyMe14 said:


> So sweet and beautiful  Congratulations and enjoy!


Thank you very much! ❤


----------



## gcheanud

I recently was gifted the SM JUC ring from my grandma as a college graduation gift! I ordered it online in a size 54 (one size smaller than my love ring), but actually brought it into the store today to exchange it for a 53 to have a bit more of a snug fit. My Cartier collection is VERY humble, but I'm only 21 so I have lots of time to grow it!! On my right hand I'm wearing the SM JUC with a vintage Tiffany ring, and on my left hand I'm stacking it with my love ring. I'm torn on which combo looks best!! Any thoughts would be much appreciated (and pardon my crusty nails, I'm due for a manicure)


----------



## XCCX

gcheanud said:


> I recently was gifted the SM JUC ring from my grandma as a college graduation gift! I ordered it online in a size 54 (one size smaller than my love ring), but actually brought it into the store today to exchange it for a 53 to have a bit more of a snug fit. My Cartier collection is VERY humble, but I'm only 21 so I have lots of time to grow it!! On my right hand I'm wearing the SM JUC with a vintage Tiffany ring, and on my left hand I'm stacking it with my love ring. I'm torn on which combo looks best!! Any thoughts would be much appreciated (and pardon my crusty nails, I'm due for a manicure)
> 
> View attachment 5086875
> View attachment 5086876
> View attachment 5086877


Congratulations! I prefer it with the love but only little bit more than with the tiffany.. the love goes very well with the JUC in my opinion


----------



## Cartier Forever

gcheanud said:


> I recently was gifted the SM JUC ring from my grandma as a college graduation gift! I ordered it online in a size 54 (one size smaller than my love ring), but actually brought it into the store today to exchange it for a 53 to have a bit more of a snug fit. My Cartier collection is VERY humble, but I'm only 21 so I have lots of time to grow it!! On my right hand I'm wearing the SM JUC with a vintage Tiffany ring, and on my left hand I'm stacking it with my love ring. I'm torn on which combo looks best!! Any thoughts would be much appreciated (and pardon my crusty nails, I'm due for a manicure)
> 
> View attachment 5086875
> View attachment 5086876
> View attachment 5086877


Both looks good on you, and love your Tiffany ring.


----------



## mmiller769

How does the medium CDC bracelet look stacked with Loves? I can’t decide if the small or medium is better for stacking


----------



## Fabfashion

chocolateolive said:


> Thank you! Yup, it’s the one row diamond perlee ✌


Your stack looks great! I’ve been eying the VCA one but we’re only locked down right now so can’t go anywhere. What size is it and what size are your 2 Loves?


----------



## chocolateolive

Fabfashion said:


> Your stack looks great! I’ve been eying the VCA one but we’re only locked down right now so can’t go anywhere. What size is it and what size are your 2 Loves?


My cartiers are size 16 and vca is the small size!


----------



## Fabfashion

scheurin said:


> Why is it so popular to take all these pics sitting in the car? Do I miss something here?
> 
> I like nature more than cars but maybe I am different


Lol. I was at my desk. Made the workday went by faster.  I think when we stop at the traffic light, we have a chance to admire (and capture) our stack in action.


----------



## Fabfashion

geenebeene said:


> My DH picked out this beautiful watch  for our 20th wedding anniversary present and added in sm Love bracelet as a bonus @ Las Vegas Cartier~ I'm so in love with this watch.  Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5085822


Bonus points for your DH! Congratulations! May you celebrate many more years together.


----------



## Fabfashion

gcheanud said:


> I recently was gifted the SM JUC ring from my grandma as a college graduation gift! I ordered it online in a size 54 (one size smaller than my love ring), but actually brought it into the store today to exchange it for a 53 to have a bit more of a snug fit. My Cartier collection is VERY humble, but I'm only 21 so I have lots of time to grow it!! On my right hand I'm wearing the SM JUC with a vintage Tiffany ring, and on my left hand I'm stacking it with my love ring. I'm torn on which combo looks best!! Any thoughts would be much appreciated (and pardon my crusty nails, I'm due for a manicure)
> 
> View attachment 5086875
> View attachment 5086876
> View attachment 5086877


Either way looks great. You can wear it on one hand one day and then other another day as the mood strikes. I move mine around all the time.


----------



## Fabfashion

PC1984 said:


> Stacking on this spring day


Your stack looks great! Like how the Clash looks with the Love and VCA bracelets.


----------



## geenebeene

Fabfashion said:


> Bonus points for your DH! Congratulations! May you celebrate many more years together.


Thank you very much! ❤


----------



## babyloove

I went to cartier to try the small love and small juc and I want both . I want them in rose gold, the love is in yg in the pic because they didn't have it in my size.


----------



## jaskg144

babyloove said:


> I went to cartier to try the small love and small juc and I want both . I want them in rose gold, the love is in yg in the pic because they didn't have it in my size.



Loooove your Messika bracelet!!! They look gorgeous together


----------



## babyloove

jasmynh1 said:


> Loooove your Messika bracelet!!! They look gorgeous together



Thanks ! Best purchase ever ... They're so easy to wear and understated


----------



## zazou

Sunny weather


----------



## thundercloud

Got my first Love while in Vegas! Could not be happier with it! Rose gold classic love paired with my rose gold sweet (which I wear daily). I went into the boutique pretty sure I was set on the small love, but it just didn't look or fit the way I wanted.

Surprisingly the small and classic loves fit quite differently on me, even in the same size. Size 17 small fit well, but I personally didn't want it that snug. Size 18 small could be turned fairly easily & felt too big. So I decided to try the classic love to compare, since I was also considering the cuff (which was out of stock in-store). The classic 18 love fit perfectly & was comfortable from the start. I guess it was meant to be! I love it (no pun intended). LOL.

Thanks for the great advice you all have shared! (I've been lurking in this Cartier forum for awhile, since I'm normally in the handbag ones.)


----------



## XCCX

thundercloud said:


> Got my first Love while in Vegas! Could not be happier with it! Rose gold regular love paired with my rose gold sweet (which I wear daily). I went into the boutique pretty sure I was set on the small love, but it just didn't look or fit the way I wanted.
> 
> Surprisingly the small and regular loves fit quite differently on me, even in the same size. Size 17 small fit well, but I personally didn't want it that snug. Size 18 small could be turned fairly easily & felt too big. So I decided to try the regular love to compare, since I was also considering the cuff (which was out of stock in-store). The regular 18 love fit perfectly & was comfortable from the start. I guess it was meant to be! I love it (no pun intended). LOL.
> 
> Thanks for the great advice you all have shared! (I've been lurking in this Cartier forum for awhile, since I'm normally in the handbag ones.)
> 
> View attachment 5091443


Congratulations! Your love bracelet is stunning!


----------



## thundercloud

XCCX said:


> Congratulations! Your love bracelet is stunning!


Thank you so much! And I agree with your advice/posts about buying the classic love. I don't see myself ever regretting this purchase. It's so comfortable & I am thrilled with how it looks and feels.


----------



## rileygirl

thundercloud said:


> Got my first Love while in Vegas! Could not be happier with it! Rose gold regular love paired with my rose gold sweet (which I wear daily). I went into the boutique pretty sure I was set on the small love, but it just didn't look or fit the way I wanted.
> 
> Surprisingly the small and regular loves fit quite differently on me, even in the same size. Size 17 small fit well, but I personally didn't want it that snug. Size 18 small could be turned fairly easily & felt too big. So I decided to try the regular love to compare, since I was also considering the cuff (which was out of stock in-store). The regular 18 love fit perfectly & was comfortable from the start. I guess it was meant to be! I love it (no pun intended). LOL.
> 
> Thanks for the great advice you all have shared! (I've been lurking in this Cartier forum for awhile, since I'm normally in the handbag ones.)
> 
> View attachment 5091443


Your stack is beautiful, congratulations!


----------



## thundercloud

rileygirl said:


> Your stack is beautiful, congratulations!


Thank you so much!


----------



## yayaisnan

Just for fun today  made me
Happy looking at this.


----------



## Bagaddictmel

lumkeikei said:


> I went to try the new panthere bangle today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5084999


Hi there, How did you like new Panthere bangle?  Its so funny that I just saw its you again!  We literally in the same boat now. lol


----------



## cartierloverjs

Coffee time~


----------



## bagloverdiscuss

Do you lovely ladies know which diamond bangle or bracelet would make a good match with love bracelet? Any recommendations? TIA!


----------



## Fabfashion

cartierloverjs said:


> Coffee time~


I love how these look together. I got a JuC ring last year to wear on my 2nd or 3rd finger on my RH and I find it looks a little bare on its own. You just gave me an idea for my upcoming birthday this summer.


----------



## Fabfashion

bagloverdiscuss said:


> Do you lovely ladies know which diamond bangle or bracelet would make a good match with love bracelet? Any recommendations? TIA!


Do you mean another Cartier bangle? The list is endless. Lol. You can scroll back on this thread, there are great stacks to see how they look. Some suggestions: small or regular or cuff Love bracelet with 1D, 4D, 6D, 10D or pave, JuC diamonds or full pave, Clash or Panthere with diamonds. Please come back and show us what you end up with.


----------



## bagloverdiscuss

Fabfashion said:


> Do you mean another Cartier bangle? The list is endless. Lol. You can scroll back on this thread, there are great stacks to see how they look. Some suggestions: small or regular or cuff Love bracelet with 1D, 4D, 6D, 10D or pave, JuC diamonds or full pave, Clash or Panthere with diamonds. Please come back and show us what you end up with.


This is my current stack, I am looking to add maybe a tennis bracelet or pave diamond bangle in between the love bracelet. Would it be too much?


----------



## cartierloverjs

bagloverdiscuss said:


> This is my current stack, I am looking to add maybe a tennis bracelet or pave diamond bangle in between the love bracelet. Would it be too much?
> View attachment 5093482


Love your 3-row pave ring!!!! As to arm stacking, I thought of this option before but changed my mind lately. Considering getting a VCA 5 motif bracelet to add both  color and femininity…


----------



## Fabfashion

bagloverdiscuss said:


> This is my current stack, I am looking to add maybe a tennis bracelet or pave diamond bangle in between the love bracelet. Would it be too much?
> View attachment 5093482


 Your current stack. Don’t think it’s too much to add more diamonds.  I’ve seen tPFers with 5-6 on a stack. Although not sure if a tennis bracelet will stay put in between 2 Loves given it’s ‘soft’ unless you wear it really snug. If I wear my tennis bracelet, it goes at the bottom closest to my hand. Are you thinking the same color or white gold?


----------



## bagloverdiscuss

cartierloverjs said:


> Love your 3-row pave ring!!!! As to arm stacking, I thought of this option before but changed my mind lately. Considering getting a VCA 5 motif bracelet to add both  color and femininity…


I have the VCA and this is how it looks stacking. I didn't get the VCA shorten thou so it's keep on overlapping with love bracelet which kinda of annoyed me. So I wear VCA on one arm and the rest on my other.


----------



## LuckyMe14

bagloverdiscuss said:


> This is my current stack, I am looking to add maybe a tennis bracelet or pave diamond bangle in between the love bracelet. Would it be too much?
> View attachment 5093482


Love it all!! May I ask, is your JUC bracelet the sm or regular? I do have the two Loves as well and I do want a JUC (one day).


----------



## bagloverdiscuss

LuckyMe14 said:


> Love it all!! May I ask, is your JUC bracelet the sm or regular? I do have the two Loves as well and I do want a JUC (one day).


My Juc is in yg size small


----------



## XCCX

bagloverdiscuss said:


> This is my current stack, I am looking to add maybe a tennis bracelet or pave diamond bangle in between the love bracelet. Would it be too much?
> View attachment 5093482


Beautiful!!!!!!


----------



## Swanky

Hi!

Quick reminder that this is a "Cartier in Action" thread.  Please ask opinions and anything off topic in other threads.

Thanks!


----------



## BagsRLoVe

Bought the Cartier love last week while on Vacation. JUC was purchased last October. Love both !


----------



## Tymx

First Cartier piece! 

I was first going to buy the SM version of the JUC ring, however once I tried it on at the store, it looked way too thin for me. Be aware the regular version is much heavier compared to the thin one which weights like a feather. So I would definitely recommend trying both versions in store instead of ordering online, as photos can be deceiving (the thin version on a small hand will look like a regular version, but on you it might look too small/thin).

The SA told me the thin JUC ring in white gold is not rhodium plated while the regular version is. Actually it looked like the regular version was lighter.

Comfort: I do not feel the indentation at all and the head of the nail doesn’t leave a mark, it's very comfortable. I got it just slightly loose, so it doesn’t pass through my knuckle too easily, but once on, it moves a bit.  I have to say that the regular version is a bit heavy though (8-9g), but after a while you forget about it.

Overall, I’m in love with this ring! For information, the size on the photo is a 60 (size 9US I believe), regular version in WG. I’m a man but with quite thin hands.


----------



## prattedu

Recieved trinity ring for monther's day  Can't wait to add more rings!


----------



## americanroyal89

prattedu said:


> Recieved trinity ring for monther's day  Can't wait to add more rings!


It looks so good! May I ask what size it is? Like is it the small or classic?


----------



## prattedu

americanroyal89 said:


> It looks so good! May I ask what size it is? Like is it the small or classic?


Thank you!! It's small trinity  I was thinking toget classic size but when I tried it on, my finger looks more short and thick lol


----------



## americanroyal89

prattedu said:


> Thank you!! It's small trinity  I was thinking toget classic size but when I tried it on, my finger looks more short and thick lol


The small looks perfect on you! And now you have me thinking hmmmm should I check out the small haha


----------



## prattedu

americanroyal89 said:


> The small looks perfect on you! And now you have me thinking hmmmm should I check out the small haha


Haha yikes lol
I decided to get the classic trinity after I saw some youtubes but than it's def different until you try it on so I ended up getting the smaller size! Pls go tried it on
My next list is JUC ring or trinity earrings
Never enough lol


----------



## yayaisnan

Memorial Day things


----------



## angelz629

BagsRLoVe said:


> Bought the Cartier love last week while on Vacation. JUC was purchased last October. Love both !


is that a small JUC? i love the combo!


----------



## ChanelCartier

angelz629 said:


> is that a small JUC? i love the combo!


It looks like small with diamonds.


----------



## rileygirl

8


----------



## emo4488

rileygirl said:


> View attachment 5096657
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8


Beautiful!!  If you could only add one in addition to your classic would  you pick the sm all love or juc?? #dreaming


----------



## rileygirl

emo4488 said:


> Beautiful!!  If you could only add one in addition to your classic would  you pick the sm all love or juc?? #dreaming



I was never a fan of the the JUC until they came out with the one with diamonds, that said I don't wear it all the time, I do wear the thin Love all the time.


----------



## dove221

Cartier love- not a piece I don’t love, no matter what the size❤️


----------



## rileygirl

Do you see my 2 Love bracelets and my Love ring?


----------



## Cartier Forever

rileygirl said:


> View attachment 5097380
> 
> Do you see my 2 Love bracelets and my Love ring?


You rock!!!


----------



## Tatti_

Trinity


----------



## bitterpeach

Hi everyone! Joining the club with my first Cartier purchases this week: Diamants Légers XS necklace and Love wedding band.


----------



## diamondsfrost

Tatti_ said:


> Trinity
> 
> View attachment 5099366
> View attachment 5099368


so gorgeous! May I ask where you got the middle finger ring?


----------



## scheurin

Tatti_ said:


> Trinity




Yes, the other one is just so much nicer


----------



## blushes_pink

My first cartier piece -- the wedding band in rose gold. So happy


----------



## nycmamaofone

Today’s look.


----------



## myfirstchanel

Today


----------



## BagsRLoVe

angelz629 said:


> is that a small JUC? i love the combo!


yes its the small with diamonds !


----------



## lumkeikei

myfirstchanel said:


> Today


Is that a regular or small JUC with the small love?


----------



## Kellly2311

Wanted to share my two new pieces  YG wedding band and YG thin love.


----------



## janed0e

Bday gift from my BF - RG JUC ring


----------



## nicole0612

I posted some of these photos in the clash thread


----------



## step2005

Husband surprised me with RG JUC bracelet & ring for birthday then 15th anniversary. Thanks for letting me share! ☺️


----------



## blushes_pink

Cant stop thinking about the JUC small, so i went back and picked up one today.  its really so classy and minimal.
Here's my JUC small in rose gold 17 with my one day old wedding band rose gold 56


----------



## Cartier Forever

Gals Squad


----------



## Tatti_

diamondsfrost said:


> so gorgeous! May I ask where you got the middle finger ring?





scheurin said:


> Yes, the other one is just so much nicer



Oh thank you! 

The middle finger ring is custom made with the help from my goldsmith. I'm so in love with it.  Will definitely get more in the future.


----------



## Dode99

Mixing metals.


----------



## Cams

My Cartier love thin YG, climbed the grouse mountain with me.


----------



## Destiny757

Quick Target and Dunkin run…Cartier made a cameo in my LV shot


----------



## Cams

Destiny757 said:


> Quick Target and Dunkin run…Cartier made a cameo in my LV shot


beautiful


----------



## Tempo

I was just tired and wanted to sleep by the hotel pool, but hubby was annoying and wanted to take photos,
until I got really angry!


----------



## fluffypants

I love your curb bracelet too!!



Tempo said:


> I was just tired and wanted to sleep by the hotel pool, but hubby was annoying and wanted to take photos,
> until I got really angry!
> 
> View attachment 5104902
> View attachment 5104903
> View attachment 5104904


----------



## Cartier Forever

Tempo said:


> I was just tired and wanted to sleep by the hotel pool, but hubby was annoying and wanted to take photos,
> until I got really angry!
> 
> View attachment 5104902
> View attachment 5104903
> View attachment 5104904


Your stack is to die for!


----------



## Yuki85

Love my love ring! I hope to add another love collection soon! Saving up…. It is just soo expensive for me working as an assistant.


----------



## Tempo

fluffypants said:


> I love your curb bracelet too!!


Thank you! It‘s just a bit heavy, so nothing for every day!



Cartier Forever said:


> Your stack is to die for!


Many thanks! I‘m glad you like it!


----------



## rollercoaster III

Cartier Forever said:


> Your stack is to die for!


Agreed, I just don't know which stack I would want to die for first!


----------



## chocolateolive

bvlgari + love


----------



## 880

rileygirl said:


> View attachment 5097380
> 
> Do you see my 2 Love bracelets and my Love ring?


Love this pic! Hugs


----------



## Sparkledolll

Picked up my Clash


----------



## Cartier Forever

Sparkledolll said:


> Picked up my Clash


I didn't like this collection at the beginning, but it's growing on me recently. Love your stack and enjoy your new Clash.


----------



## Sparkledolll

Cartier Forever said:


> I didn't like this collection at the beginning, but it's growing on me recently. Love your stack and enjoy your new Clash.



me neither! Then I tried it on and became obsessed with it.


----------



## Cartier Forever

Sparkledolll said:


> me neither! Then I tried it on and became obsessed with it.


How's the sizing of the Clash? Is it just the same size as the Love, or need to down size as the JUC? TIA

I am eyeing on both the Clash and Ecrou, but your stack makes me wanna give the Clash a whirl


----------



## Sparkledolll

Cartier Forever said:


> How's the sizing of the Clash? Is it just the same size as the Love, or need to down size as the JUC? TIA
> 
> I am eyeing on both the Clash and Ecrou, but your stack makes me wanna give the Clash a whirl



Hi, I wear Love 17/JUC 16 and went with Clash in size 15. Size 16 Clash was really big and looked oversized even when stacked. You really need to try it on, you’ll see what I mean. You can see here Clash 15 next to Loves in 17. Size 16 clash would slide over the 17 Loves.


----------



## Cartier Forever

Sparkledolll said:


> Hi, I wear Love 17/JUC 16 and went with Clash in size 15. Size 16 Clash was really big and looked oversized even when stacked. You really need to try it on, you’ll see what I mean. You can see here Clash 15 next to Loves in 17. Size 16 clash would slide over the 17 Loves.
> 
> View attachment 5108402


Thanks for the infoI will have a try at the boutique.


----------



## kobe939

Ylesiya said:


> I am not a fan of stacking but this one blows my mind away.
> Pink gold Ecrou and thick Clash together with Tiffany Schlumberger
> View attachment 5070991


they look absolutely stunning together. I would love to try Clash next, thanks for the enabling.


----------



## rileygirl

Lotus in my backyard garden.


----------



## abg12

Summer stack


----------



## smiley03

Tempo said:


> I was just tired and wanted to sleep by the hotel pool, but hubby was annoying and wanted to take photos,
> until I got really angry!
> 
> View attachment 5104902
> View attachment 5104903
> View attachment 5104904


Beautiful pics!


----------



## carleykitten

gcheanud said:


> I recently was gifted the SM JUC ring from my grandma as a college graduation gift! I ordered it online in a size 54 (one size smaller than my love ring), but actually brought it into the store today to exchange it for a 53 to have a bit more of a snug fit. My Cartier collection is VERY humble, but I'm only 21 so I have lots of time to grow it!! On my right hand I'm wearing the SM JUC with a vintage Tiffany ring, and on my left hand I'm stacking it with my love ring. I'm torn on which combo looks best!! Any thoughts would be much appreciated (and pardon my crusty nails, I'm due for a manicure)
> 
> View attachment 5086875
> View attachment 5086876
> View attachment 5086877


The JUC look best on their own, IMHO.... i like it on the right hand... is a nice juxtaposition next to the very lady-like Tiffany ring..


----------



## carleykitten

Tempo said:


> I was just tired and wanted to sleep by the hotel pool, but hubby was annoying and wanted to take photos,
> until I got really angry!
> 
> View attachment 5104902
> View attachment 5104903
> View attachment 5104904


WOW... gorgeous! I feel like your jewelry tells a story...I hope I am blinging and fabulous like that as time goes on...


----------



## babyloove

I took the plunge


----------



## Yodabest

Haven’t worn my H in a while, it was a fun switch up


----------



## Tempo

smiley03 said:


> Beautiful pics!


Thank-you! I am happy to pass the compliment on to my husband!


carleykitten said:


> WOW... gorgeous! I feel like your jewelry tells a story...I hope I am blinging and fabulous like that as time goes on...


Thank you for your kind words. Yes, it really is like that, the jewelry illustrates the story of my life, at least a part of it. But don't worry, this is not an everyday picture of me. We were on vacation in this luxury hideaway and in that situation I simply had the desire to show a bit of extravagance. That's all.


----------



## pmaclove

@americanroyal89 - Earlier this afternoon I went to Tysons Galleria  and met Sherry, she is such a doll!!!! THANK YOU for the recommendation.  Ended up getting a classic love in YG, and a clash ring ( will take pic later). Sorry my dog is in the way  - I wanted to highlight the beauty of this bracelet! Here it is in action!


----------



## tutu2008

rashaaaalove said:


> @americanroyal89 - Earlier this afternoon I went to Tysons Galleria  and met Sherry, she is such a doll!!!! THANK YOU for the recommendation.  Ended up getting a classic love in YG, and a clash ring ( will take pic later). Sorry my dog is in the way  - I wanted to highlight the beauty of this bracelet! Here it is in action!



How crazy!! I went and saw Sherry at Tysons today too!! Isn’t she a sweetheart! Congrats on your pieces!!


----------



## americanroyal89

rashaaaalove said:


> @americanroyal89 - Earlier this afternoon I went to Tysons Galleria  and met Sherry, she is such a doll!!!! THANK YOU for the recommendation.  Ended up getting a classic love in YG, and a clash ring ( will take pic later). Sorry my dog is in the way  - I wanted to highlight the beauty of this bracelet! Here it is in action!


First of all, YAY! The love looks so good on you! Can’t wait to see the clash too! And double yay for getting it before the price increase.

And triple YAYYYY for meeting Sherry! I just adore her. Always so sweet and personable. Takes time to remember small details about you. I love her.


----------



## pmaclove

americanroyal89 said:


> First of all, YAY! The love looks so good on you! Can’t wait to see the clash too! And double yay for getting it before the price increase.
> 
> And triple YAYYYY for meeting Sherry! I just adore her. Always so sweet and personable. Takes time to remember small details about you. I love her.




YES, again I cannot thank you enough for the recommendation.  I am 100% Deaf, so it is a fantastic way for me to test people and their customer service skills. Sherry has exceeded that. Which completely surprised me because she never at once made me feel out of place, since it was my first time visiting the boutique store. I was so comfortable to the point towards at the end of purchase for the classic love, "hey can I see the clash rings if you have it in stock?", she responded with such an optimistic attitude, "sure!". 

Usually people will take second look "Can this Deaf woman afford this such and that" LOL. 

Here is the clash ring  - It is absolutely gorgeous in person, soft edgy feeling, and it just gives the oomph look.


----------



## pmaclove

tutu2008 said:


> How crazy!! I went and saw Sherry at Tysons today too!! Isn’t she a sweetheart! Congrats on your pieces!!




Thank you!! Coincidence  timing!!


----------



## Yodabest

rashaaaalove said:


> YES, again I cannot thank you enough for the recommendation.  I am 100% Deaf, so it is a fantastic way for me to test people and their customer service skills. Sherry has exceeded that. Which completely surprised me because she never at once made me feel out of place, since it was my first time visiting the boutique store. I was so comfortable to the point towards at the end of purchase for the classic love, "hey can I see the clash rings if you have it in stock?", she responded with such an optimistic attitude, "sure!".
> 
> Usually people will take second look "Can this Deaf woman afford this such and that" LOL.
> 
> Here is the clash ring  - It is absolutely gorgeous in person, soft edgy feeling, and it just gives the oomph look.



This pic/description of the ring definitely is making me want one!


----------



## cartierloverjs

PC1984 said:


> This pic/description of the ring definitely is making me want one!


Same here! I am going to get both the ring and earrings!


----------



## Yodabest

cartierloverjs said:


> Same here! I am going to get both the ring and earrings!



I have the necklace! It’s a beautiful and unique collection!

Edit: I have the bracelet, not the necklace. Sorry, I’m tired


----------



## pmaclove

cartierloverjs said:


> Same here! I am going to get both the ring and earrings!


Ooh so excited for you!! please do share the earrings! I wasn't sure about the size of those earrings!


----------



## cartierloverjs

rashaaaalove said:


> Ooh so excited for you!! please do share the earrings! I wasn't sure about the size of those earrings!


Well, I am still waiting for the seemingly  impossible yellow gold version. If they were available next year, I am going to place the order immediately and definitely will post photos here…sorry!


----------



## trf

I now have the matching set  if you are considering getting the rainbow love ring, do it. It is beyond gorgeous!


----------



## Cartier Forever

trf said:


> I now have the matching set  if you are considering getting the rainbow love ring, do it. It is beyond gorgeous!


It's stunning!


----------



## LVinCali

My first Cartier piece  

A friend (who I met through tPF) and I went to Cartier and I left with a JUC ring.  This picture is from our post-Cartier lunch and had to get our H bags in the shot.


----------



## XCCX

trf said:


> I now have the matching set  if you are considering getting the rainbow love ring, do it. It is beyond gorgeous!


Stunning set!!!


----------



## Dode99

Getting my beautiful Juste Un Clou pieces out.


----------



## hers4eva

such a stunning ring   




Dode99 said:


> Getting my beautiful Juste Un Clou pieces out.
> 
> View attachment 5115081
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5115082


----------



## ChanelFan29

Added a pink cuff and trinity ring into the mix:


----------



## bisousx

Loving my new Datejust  next to my trusty Cartier pieces. 

Cartier pink gold on both small JUC & Love
vs Rolex Everose


----------



## hjspell

I need to add just un clou and another love!


----------



## Maya436847

Hi- Would anyone have any hand shots of them wearing the classic Diamond Trinity ring- (white/yellow/gold-2.98ct total diamond weight). I've been spending a lot of time searching, but I can't find a photo of the ring on a finger.
Thank you!


----------



## beesknees2

ChanelFan29 said:


> Added a pink cuff and trinity ring into the mix:


Are yours all cuffs or a combination of cuff and bracelets?


----------



## ChanelFan29

beesknees2 said:


> Are yours all cuffs or a combination of cuff and bracelets?


 All cuffs.


----------



## babyloove

My new stack 
I might take my two messika bracelet off …


----------



## mmiller769

babyloove said:


> My new stack
> I might take my two messika bracelet off …


Oh I think the two Messika bracelets look great in your stack!


----------



## babyloove

mmiller769 said:


> Oh I think the two Messika bracelets look great in your stack!



Thanks !

I'm still debating .... I had them for 3 years now, might resell them


----------



## pmaclove

babyloove said:


> Thanks !
> 
> I'm still debating .... I had them for 3 years now, might resell them


Sooo pretty though!


----------



## XCCX

Switched to 4 diamond set


----------



## thundercloud

XCCX said:


> Switched to 4 diamond set
> 
> View attachment 5119505


With your new flap too! Beautiful!


----------



## XCCX

thundercloud said:


> With your new flap too! Beautiful!


Yes! That flap is incredibly beautiful! Thank you dear


----------



## GucciGoneWild

Moving quite fast on a train in France, already can’t wait to go back 

(please excuse my Nike socks LOL)


----------



## Sparkledolll

something for me to look at while my husband watches the football


----------



## GucciGoneWild

Sparkledolll said:


> something for me to look at while my husband watches the football


With that ring I would let Sportscenter play 5 days a week!! It’s gorgeous


----------



## Cartier Forever

Sparkledolll said:


> something for me to look at while my husband watches the football


Your stack is to die for as always!


----------



## Sparkledolll

GucciGoneWild said:


> With that ring I would let Sportscenter play 5 days a week!! It’s gorgeous


Thank you!


----------



## Sparkledolll

Cartier Forever said:


> Your stack is to die for as always!


Thank you!


----------



## thatsmypurse!

Kindness3 said:


> My lovely cartier collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3799681


What is the name of this cuff bracelet? It’s beautiful!


----------



## south-of-france

Pre-price increase, added this beautiful Juc


----------



## cartierloverjs

Congrats and glad you got the diamond version! Well done!!


----------



## BirkinLover77

south-of-france said:


> Pre-price increase, added this beautiful Juc


Congratulations! Beautiful stack


----------



## Classy_Sam

Got a small love ring from my parents for my birthday today


----------



## XCCX

south-of-france said:


> Pre-price increase, added this beautiful Juc


Yes! Great addition!
You decided to remove the small?


----------



## south-of-france

XCCX said:


> Yes! Great addition!
> You decided to remove the small?


Yes for now, I‘m wearing it on my left arm, couldn‘t leave it in the box, it’s beautiful too


----------



## chocolateolive

Playing around with the stack!


----------



## XCCX

chocolateolive said:


> Playing around with the stack!
> 
> View attachment 5122172


----------



## XCCX

My current stack


----------



## ChanelFan29

Today’s stack!


----------



## goodcrush

south-of-france said:


> Pre-price increase, added this beautiful Juc




Beautiful! Love your choice and stack. Looks amazing. Enjoy!


----------



## JOJA

XCCX said:


> My current stack
> 
> View attachment 5122474



Perfection!


----------



## XCCX

JOJA said:


> Perfection!


Thank you!!!!


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

10 year anniversary last Wednesday with these gorgeous roses ❤️


----------



## XCCX

Another shot!


----------



## lill_canele

Was on my wishlist for 3 years! Finally got it and before the price increase too!


----------



## chanelbee23

Today’s stack + this little cutie I bought before the price increase


----------



## catmdl

My dream pieces! Recently picked up both the JUC bracelet in white gold with diamonds and the matching ring. I’ve been saving up responsibly for these two for about 5 years now and couldn’t be happier! Went back and forth a lot on if I should get the thin ring with pave diamonds or the thicker with diamonds as it’s the only ring I wear, but the thicker one was too heavy for everyday use for me personally. Plus who doesn’t love extra diamonds!


----------



## Swanky

Love them both, they look great!


catmdl said:


> My dream pieces! Recently picked up both the JUC bracelet in white gold with diamonds and the matching ring. I’ve been saving up responsibly for these two for about 5 years now and couldn’t be happier! Went back and forth a lot on if I should get the thin ring with pave diamonds or the thicker with diamonds as it’s the only ring I wear, but the thicker one was too heavy for everyday use for me personally. Plus who doesn’t love extra diamonds!


----------



## mmiller769

catmdl said:


> My dream pieces! Recently picked up both the JUC bracelet in white gold with diamonds and the matching ring. I’ve been saving up responsibly for these two for about 5 years now and couldn’t be happier! Went back and forth a lot on if I should get the thin ring with pave diamonds or the thicker with diamonds as it’s the only ring I wear, but the thicker one was too heavy for everyday use for me personally. Plus who doesn’t love extra diamonds!


The ring is definitely on my list. Thanks for sharing! They’re beautiful!


----------



## thundercloud

catmdl said:


> My dream pieces! Recently picked up both the JUC bracelet in white gold with diamonds and the matching ring. I’ve been saving up responsibly for these two for about 5 years now and couldn’t be happier! Went back and forth a lot on if I should get the thin ring with pave diamonds or the thicker with diamonds as it’s the only ring I wear, but the thicker one was too heavy for everyday use for me personally. Plus who doesn’t love extra diamonds!


GORGEOUS! Look at how those 2 sparkle and shine! Congratulations!


----------



## 7theaven

Took the plunge and finally got my Love SM before price increase.

My ultimate stack (period) is complete. Dreams do come true!


----------



## LVinCali

I am new to Cartier, but recently acquired a JUC ring and have been so enamored with it that soon after, I started chasing down the single JUC earring to go with it.  Amazing SA was able to track it down (got the message and as soon as I could, jumped in a cab to head over to Cartier) and I absolutely adore it.


----------



## XCCX

Today’s stack


----------



## 7theaven

Stack of the day


----------



## americanroyal89

Winery picnic


----------



## tutu2008

First photo with my first love ❤️ anniversary dinner, sorry for the dim lighting. Hubby has the platinum love ring.


----------



## yayaisnan

Vintage gold/emerald snake ring from my grandma


----------



## mmiller769

yayaisnan said:


> Vintage gold/emerald snake ring from my grandma
> View attachment 5125700


What a fabulously stylish grandmother you have! Stunning.


----------



## yayaisnan

mmiller769 said:


> What a fabulously stylish grandmother you have! Stunning.


 TY ) i think it must be 30 years old


----------



## lill_canele

7theaven said:


> Took the plunge and finally got my Love SM before price increase.
> 
> My ultimate stack (period) is complete. Dreams do come true!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5124146
> 
> 
> View attachment 5124147


May I know what bracelet you’re wearing right next to your small love. The one with all the striated bands?

thank you.


----------



## purian

Finally joining the club after reading (really, stalking ) this forum for months ☺ Thank you all for sharing pics and advice!


----------



## 7theaven

lill_canele said:


> May I know what bracelet you’re wearing right next to your small love. The one with all the striated bands?
> 
> thank you.



It’s from Skultuna! They make some gorgeous bangles, and they’re gold plated brass.

I’ve worn them everyday and they never ever tarnish.


----------



## lill_canele

7theaven said:


> It’s from Skultuna! They make some gorgeous bangles, and they’re gold plated brass.
> 
> I’ve worn them everyday and they never ever tarnish.



Thanks! Looks beautiful!!


----------



## Chewy.

Got this gorgeous bracelet before the price increase. Birthday gift to myself


----------



## purian

purian said:


> Finally joining the club after reading (really, stalking ) this forum for months ☺ Thank you all for sharing pics and advice!


Sorry, not sure what happened to the picture


----------



## XCCX

purian said:


> Sorry, not sure what happened to the picture
> 
> View attachment 5126122


So beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## Dode99

Trying to catch the beauty of the panther eyes under the natural sunlight .


----------



## merekat703

Today


----------



## babyloove

Can't stop enjoying this stack


----------



## XCCX

babyloove said:


> Can't stop enjoying this stack


It’s beautiful!


----------



## KonjoBolsa

catmdl said:


> My dream pieces! Recently picked up both the JUC bracelet in white gold with diamonds and the matching ring. I’ve been saving up responsibly for these two for about 5 years now and couldn’t be happier! Went back and forth a lot on if I should get the thin ring with pave diamonds or the thicker with diamonds as it’s the only ring I wear, but the thicker one was too heavy for everyday use for me personally. Plus who doesn’t love extra diamonds!


Congrats!


----------



## KonjoBolsa

purian said:


> Sorry, not sure what happened to the picture
> 
> View attachment 5126122


Beautiful!


----------



## mmiller769

Hi All! Just showing off my lovely Clash bracelet that I was lucky enough to purchase from @nicole0612. She’s an excellent seller!
I’m totally in love with the entire collection. Can’t wait to pick up another piece.


----------



## nicole0612

mmiller769 said:


> Hi All! Just showing off my lovely Clash bracelet that I was lucky enough to purchase from @nicole0612. She’s an excellent seller!
> I’m totally in love with the entire collection. Can’t wait to pick up another piece.


I love it on you!! Perfect with your rainbow Love


----------



## Cams

lill_canele said:


> Was on my wishlist for 3 years! Finally got it and before the price increase too!
> 
> View attachment 5123155


Congrats on your new purchase. Looks great on you.


----------



## Cams

mmiller769 said:


> Hi All! Just showing off my lovely Clash bracelet that I was lucky enough to purchase from @nicole0612. She’s an excellent seller!
> I’m totally in love with the entire collection. Can’t wait to pick up another piece.


Congrats it’s beautiful


----------



## lumkeikei

Today’s stack


----------



## Chanelandco

Added the regular JUC !
I wanted the small but was not convinced when I tried it on.
It was difficult to decide against the clash..
Might add it later.


----------



## DolceDK

What do you guys think of this small JUC on me? This is a size 16, I think my wrist is 15,5cm in very hot weather which it also was when I tried on the bracelet. Should I size up to a 17? Do you think it would look silly wearing alone on my wrist?
TIA!


----------



## Cat Fondler

DolceDK said:


> What do you guys think of this small JUC on me? This is a size 16, I think my wrist is 15,5cm in very hot weather which it also was when I tried on the bracelet. Should I size up to a 17? Do you think it would look silly wearing alone on my wrist?
> TIA!


Can’t speak to the size because I don’t have one. It looks great on you by itself—not silly at all. Dainty.


----------



## Fabfashion

Little things I missed the most this past year were meeting up with friends, dining in restaurants, shopping in stores and getting a haircut. Things are finally opening up in my city so I went to get my hair done (first time since last August!), met up with my GF (saw in person last Feb 2020) and we went shopping. 3 out of 4 made for an amazing day! Here’s me hanging out on a patio at my salon.


----------



## Fabfashion

DolceDK said:


> What do you guys think of this small JUC on me? This is a size 16, I think my wrist is 15,5cm in very hot weather which it also was when I tried on the bracelet. Should I size up to a 17? Do you think it would look silly wearing alone on my wrist?
> TIA!


For myself it’s not about the size of my wrist vs the bracelet size but more about the fit I like. When I got my first Love bracelet, I went with a 17 because the SA at the time said it was supposed to fit just right and not too loose. I later learned that I prefer a bracelet to fit more loosely so for the second one I purchased I went with size 18. For my JuC, I also went with a more looser fitting and got a 17 (it’s similar to a Love 18). So you may want to think about how loose/snug you’d like your bracelet to be. Some people go really snug, some really loose and some in between. There’s no right or wrong way, just a personal preference.


----------



## StarStarMoon

My first two Cartier pieces…and they certainly won’t be my last. Thank you for letting me share.


----------



## XCCX

StarStarMoon said:


> My first two Cartier pieces…and they certainly won’t be my last. Thank you for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5128434


So beautiful!!!


----------



## StarStarMoon

XCCX said:


> So beautiful!!!


Thank you so very much!! This is the beginning of a wonderful new journey. I’m considering one of the Love pave rings next.


----------



## StarStarMoon

XCCX said:


> My current stack
> 
> View attachment 5122474


How gorgeous!! Might have to add a Love with diamonds to stack with my YG classic love.


----------



## XCCX

StarStarMoon said:


> How gorgeous!! Might have to add a Love with diamonds to stack with my YG classic love.


You should!


----------



## ChanelFan29

DolceDK said:


> What do you guys think of this small JUC on me? This is a size 16, I think my wrist is 15,5cm in very hot weather which it also was when I tried on the bracelet. Should I size up to a 17? Do you think it would look silly wearing alone on my wrist?
> TIA!



I think it looks great as is and mine fits about the same.  I stack my Small JUC with Love Cuffs, but occasionally wear it solo too.


----------



## XCCX

I hope you guys don’t mind me sharing these photos but they’re technically Cartier in action aren’t they?


----------



## StarStarMoon

XCCX said:


> I hope you guys don’t mind me sharing these photos but they’re technically Cartier in action aren’t they?
> 
> View attachment 5129130


What a beautiful action shot this is!


----------



## XCCX

StarStarMoon said:


> What a beautiful action shot this is!


Thank you


----------



## CParis815

My first purchase! I’m in love.  Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## eggz716

Love, Amulette, Love ❤ with a side of doggie


----------



## zibeline91

Take some rest with my Panther.


----------



## Sparkledolll

Clash With VCA.


----------



## XCCX

… L O V E …


----------



## ChanelFan29

The whole stack.


----------



## Chewy.

Haven't worn my Pasha since last year. Newly serviced watch. Love it but so heavy. Thinking of letting this go to get a smaller Cartier watch. Decisions decisions.


----------



## Axljade

StarStarMoon said:


> My first two Cartier pieces…and they certainly won’t be my last. Thank you for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5128434


Looks great!!!! Amazing combination


----------



## yayaisnan

StarStarMoon said:


> My first two Cartier pieces…and they certainly won’t be my last. Thank you for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5128434


love the Messika ring


----------



## eugin111

ChanelFan29 said:


> The whole stack.



love the contrast between the yellow and pink gold! Your pink gold color didn’t turn Yellow? I saw a lot of people saying theirs did over time


----------



## ChanelFan29

eugin111 said:


> love the contrast between the yellow and pink gold! Your pink gold color didn’t turn Yellow? I saw a lot of people saying theirs did over time



The pink gold is brand new, got it *just* before the most recent price increase.  I do have a small JUC ring, purchased about a year ago and that is still pink.  The sales associate told me it can turn yellow too.


----------



## Miumiu23

XCCX said:


> I hope you guys don’t mind me sharing these photos but they’re technically Cartier in action aren’t they?
> 
> View attachment 5129130



I forget where I heard this from: My favorite CCs. Chanel & Cartier


----------



## XCCX

Miumiu23 said:


> I forget where I heard this from: My favorite CCs. Chanel & Cartier


True! My absolute favorites too


----------



## StarStarMoon

Axljade said:


> Looks great!!!! Amazing combination


So sweet. Thank you!


----------



## StarStarMoon

yayaisnan said:


> love the Messika ring


Thank you so much. It pairs well with  Cartier’s rose gold.


----------



## Fabfashion

A trio of rings made the music sweeter.


----------



## hjspell




----------



## yuki_shinsetsu

Signing off for the night with my CC in action~~


----------



## jb0

Here is my Tank Solo (L) with Ecrou (WG) Juste un Clou (WG) and Trinity Ring (Sm)


----------



## MrChris

Picked up my first ever Cartier purchase today, with such a lovely presentation by my SA! Trinity ring in ceramic and white gold. I'm in love!


----------



## americanroyal89

MrChris said:


> Picked up my first ever Cartier purchase today, with such a lovely presentation by my SA! Trinity ring in ceramic and white gold. I'm in love!
> View attachment 5132019


Yay! Congratulations! Would love to see some modeling pics. I don’t often see this version.
And welcome to your new Cartier addiction lol


----------



## scheurin

The first time purchase is the greatest


----------



## mmiller769

LVinCali said:


> My first Cartier piece
> 
> A friend (who I met through tPF) and I went to Cartier and I left with a JUC ring.  This picture is from our post-Cartier lunch and had to get our H bags in the shot.
> 
> View attachment 5114713


I love your JUC ring! This may need to be my next piece.


----------



## DesignerDarling

Soaking up the sun with my small love.


----------



## Cartier Forever

MrChris said:


> Picked up my first ever Cartier purchase today, with such a lovely presentation by my SA! Trinity ring in ceramic and white gold. I'm in love!
> View attachment 5132019


Welcome to the club


----------



## papertiger

MrChris said:


> Picked up my first ever Cartier purchase today, with such a lovely presentation by my SA! Trinity ring in ceramic and white gold. I'm in love!
> View attachment 5132019



Yay we're twins!  

I hope you will be as happy with yours as I am with mine


----------



## papertiger

scheurin said:


> The first time purchase is the greatest



Agreed.
Sometimes.
Sometimes the _next_ purchase is the greatest


----------



## scheurin

papertiger said:


> Agreed.
> Sometimes.
> Sometimes the _next_ purchase is the greatest



Nooooooooooooo, please don't say that  

However, as one of my business partners once told me that the product of most interest always is the one you don't have. Excellent business model theory for Cartier.


----------



## yuki_shinsetsu

Weekend with my RG & WG loves. Happy Weekend everyone


----------



## hers4eva

Dode99 said:


> Trying to catch the beauty of the panther eyes under the natural sunlight .
> 
> View attachment 5126422
> View attachment 5126423



Stunning Pave ring 
is it a size Small Width and do the diamond go all the way around the ring?

would you know how a small pave would fit on a pinky finger and if you think a pave would look nice on a pinky finger?

Love your other ring too!

thank you


----------



## hokatie

My combo today


----------



## hers4eva

Cartier Forever said:


> Don't be disappointed, it's so cute and chic on your pinky finger. I want to get the trinity as pinky ring but the smallest size is still way too big for me. So don't be sad, it's so pretty on you!




Cartier won’t size smaller than 3 3/4 ring size even if you ask for a very small size?
I was thinking of the small pave ring..

thank you


----------



## schaef179

Saturday evening going out for dinner


----------



## hers4eva

lishukha said:


> Admiring my panthere while waiting to pick up my daughter
> View attachment 5056755



gorgeous rings


----------



## pibi

Finally went for it and purchased the classic love bracelet! Fingers crossed no issues with the screw system!!


----------



## BirkinLover77

pibi said:


> Finally went for it and purchased the classic love bracelet! Fingers crossed no issues with the screw system!!


Looks amazing and congratulations!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Since my country is under lockdown, here are my “in-action” photos lol! My first 2 pieces from Cartier - a Trinity Classic ring and a Love Wedding Band. At first I was dumbfounded why the Trinity ring was tight when I sized down. Later in the day, I discovered it’s because I didn’t orientate all 3 rings in the same orientation haha


----------



## MrChris

Taking this out for its first test spin today  So thrilled with it!


----------



## XCCX

pibi said:


> Finally went for it and purchased the classic love bracelet! Fingers crossed no issues with the screw system!!


Congratulations! What a beautiful shot and the bracelet looks great on you!


----------



## Lookelou

Very early birthday present from DH -my 10 diamond rose gold Love.  I did not feel like paying more in December when I have known for 2 years that I wanted this one for my big birthday!  this is one of the “good” things about getting older


----------



## yuki_shinsetsu

pibi said:


> Finally went for it and purchased the classic love bracelet! Fingers crossed no issues with the screw system!!



Beautiful shot  and congratulation on your purchase!! Enjoy this beauty in best health~~


----------



## Lillianlm

Brought my new JUC to the beach. I switched it up with my CDC to have it closer to my hand, with the nailhead next to the Hermès. I like this setup better than the way the SA placed it - higher up the arm with the point next to the CDC.


----------



## rosebean

After debating between the regular vs. 4 diamonds for a month, finally took this beauty home.
thank you for letting me share my job!


----------



## rosebean

rosebean said:


> After debating between the regular vs. 4 diamonds for a month, finally took this beauty home.
> thank you for letting me share my job!


sorry, not job, joy!


----------



## Purrsey

rosebean said:


> After debating between the regular vs. 4 diamonds for a month, finally took this beauty home.
> thank you for letting me share my job!



This is my second Cartier bracelet in my wish list  
So elegant.


----------



## Chewy.

I just survived my first arm waxing appointment with the love bracelet on.


----------



## chocolateolive

✌️


----------



## rat_stack

Bought the JUC pre-$ increase with the intention to wear it stacked with my Love. Quickly found out that I can’t stand the sound/feeling of them hitting each other 

Any advice from those who stack 24/7? Do you just get used to it?


----------



## americanroyal89

rat_stack said:


> Bought the JUC pre-$ increase with the intention to wear it stacked with my Love. Quickly found out that I can’t stand the sound/feeling of them hitting each other
> 
> Any advice from those who stack 24/7? Do you just get used to it?


I may be a weirdo, but I actually like the sound my stack makes when they clink. I find it oddly satisfying lol

with that said maybe you’ll just get used to it. But really it’s up to your own comfort level.


----------



## Swanky

This is a great photo reference thread   
 Please start a new thread with off topic questions


----------



## Purrsey

The first action photo not yet out of the store (nor my wrist).


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
All the pics are fun, but please remember this is "Cartier In Action", meaning Cartier being worn.  Please share your Cartier pieces being work, styled, stacked, etc. . .


----------



## Chewy.

Finally felt comfortable adding another bracelet with my love. 
Taken on my way to work. Enjoy the rest of the week!


----------



## Gringach

rat_stack said:


> Bought the JUC pre-$ increase with the intention to wear it stacked with my Love. Quickly found out that I can’t stand the sound/feeling of them hitting each other
> 
> Any advice from those who stack 24/7? Do you just get used to it?


Congrats on your purchase!!
I will wear them as shown in your pic and stack the JUC with a watch if you wear one


----------



## KonjoBolsa

Here’s my my first JUC piece! So excited, I love how dainty and edgy it is. I also received perfume samples! Thanks for letting me share


----------



## lumkeikei

I got my cord changed to a summery colour


----------



## marisanz

lumkeikei said:


> I got my cord changed to a summery colour
> View attachment 5139497



Love the color!  did you do it at a Cartier store? I went to the NYC boutique a few weeks ago and was told they were not providing that service due to COVID.


----------



## Lookelou

rat_stack said:


> Bought the JUC pre-$ increase with the intention to wear it stacked with my Love. Quickly found out that I can’t stand the sound/feeling of them hitting each other
> 
> Any advice from those who stack 24/7? Do you just get used to it?


I love the way you are wearing one on each hand!  I think it looks great- makes each piece look important.  I wouldn’t stack of uncomfortable


----------



## lumkeikei

marisanz said:


> Love the color!  did you do it at a Cartier store? I went to the NYC boutique a few weeks ago and was told they were not providing that service due to COVID.


Yes, I went to the boutique to change it.


----------



## marisanz

Today at dinner ❤️


----------



## Teerakrainbow

Lunch in London. 
What a lovely day ☺.


----------



## Zainabmoolla

Chewy. said:


> I just survived my first arm waxing appointment with the love bracelet on.
> 
> View attachment 5135213


For the waxing or laser how much bigger size did you size? Like if I was 14.5 cm and went to 15 would it work?


----------



## Gringach

Finally posting my two recent purchases here  My small JUC with diamonds that I wear on my right for the moment and my Amulette necklace in malachite


----------



## jaskg144

My JUC is back from repair. Looks brand new


----------



## nysurg

My stack!!! Just added my new Ecrou bracelet!!


----------



## mmiller769

nysurg said:


> My stack!!! Just added my new Ecrou bracelet!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5142548


Gorgeous! Such a perfect look! Enjoy


----------



## nysurg

mmiller769 said:


> Gorgeous! Such a perfect look! Enjoy


Thank you!!!


----------



## eggz716

Diamants legers LM (large model) necklace in yellow gold!


----------



## yayaisnan

nysurg said:


> My stack!!! Just added my new Ecrou bracelet!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5142548


what ist he bracelet between the Love and Ecrou?


----------



## Kelly M

rat_stack said:


> Bought the JUC pre-$ increase with the intention to wear it stacked with my Love. Quickly found out that I can’t stand the sound/feeling of them hitting each other
> 
> Any advice from those who stack 24/7? Do you just get used to it?



Sorry, a little late responding but - I totally understand this! You get used to it but if you don't want to, just wear a soft bracelet between the two. Something like leather, cloth, even rubber, etc.


----------



## lvjunkyxo

nysurg said:


> My stack!!! Just added my new Ecrou bracelet!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5142548


Love this!!!!!!! ♥❤️❤️❤️❤️ How is the sizing for it compared to your love and thin JUC ?


----------



## XCCX




----------



## jmah

My new to me JUC!!! It’s absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## zazou

New Must


----------



## jaskg144

At the salon   getting my hair vacation ready!


----------



## Fabfashion

Happy Friday! It’s hard to believe that this Trinity ring is nearly 50 years old. I found it a few years back at the bottom of my mom’s fun costume jewelry box. Took it to Cartier to have it polished and it sat unworn because it’s too small for my ring finger and too big for my pinky. My SA offered to turn it into a bracelet and voila!


----------



## mmiller769

Fabfashion said:


> Happy Friday! It’s hard to believe that this Trinity ring is nearly 50 years old. I found it a few years back at the bottom of my mom’s fun costume jewelry box. Took it to Cartier to have it polished and it sat unworn because it’s too small for my ring finger and too big for my pinky. My SA offered to turn it into a bracelet and voila!
> 
> View attachment 5145053


What a great idea! Looks beautiful!


----------



## ChanelCartier

Fabfashion said:


> Happy Friday! It’s hard to believe that this Trinity ring is nearly 50 years old. I found it a few years back at the bottom of my mom’s fun costume jewelry box. Took it to Cartier to have it polished and it sat unworn because it’s too small for my ring finger and too big for my pinky. My SA offered to turn it into a bracelet and voila!
> 
> View attachment 5145053


Genius idea!


----------



## pikanmu

Running some errands and happy for the weekend!


----------



## Purrsey

Fabfashion said:


> Happy Friday! It’s hard to believe that this Trinity ring is nearly 50 years old. I found it a few years back at the bottom of my mom’s fun costume jewelry box. Took it to Cartier to have it polished and it sat unworn because it’s too small for my ring finger and too big for my pinky. My SA offered to turn it into a bracelet and voila!
> 
> View attachment 5145053



I love the story behind. And having that nice fuzzy feeling (heirloom treasure).


----------



## Fabfashion

mmiller769 said:


> What a great idea! Looks beautiful!


Thank you! It turned out even better than expected.


----------



## Fabfashion

Purrsey said:


> I love the story behind. And having that nice fuzzy feeling (heirloom treasure).


----------



## Purrsey

And so I finally unboxed my new Love. My very little 5yo significant one put on for me (team work and of course she offered to screw but I had to decline  ).


----------



## Gringach

Purrsey said:


> And so I finally unboxed my new Love. My very little 5yo significant one put on for me (team work and of course she offered to screw but I had to decline  ).
> View attachment 5146343
> View attachment 5146344


So cute  And congrats on your beautiful bracelet!


----------



## XCCX

Today’s goodies


----------



## Classy_Sam

I have a stack since Saturday!


----------



## Amarino




----------



## Amarino




----------



## Amarino

Just un clou forever in love


----------



## Amarino

Cartier in action☺️


----------



## Cat Fondler

Amarino said:


> View attachment 5147384


So pretty on you! Are they yellow or rose gold?


----------



## Amarino

Cat Fondler said:


> Tellement jolie sur toi ! Sont-ils en or jaune ou rose ?
> [/CITATION]
> Thanks you so much all is yellow gold.


----------



## Dimple

Wow I love everything in this photo. What season is the bag from?


Amarino said:


> Just un clou forever in love
> 
> View attachment 5147402


----------



## Amarino

Dimple said:


> Wow j'aime tout sur cette photo. De quelle saison est le sac ?
> [/CITATION]
> This summer my Dear, 21P collection.


----------



## yayaisnan

Purrsey said:


> And so I finally unboxed my new Love. My very little 5yo significant one put on for me (team work and of course she offered to screw but I had to decline  ).
> View attachment 5146343
> View attachment 5146344


how does the size 15 feel so far?


----------



## Pinkie*

Purrsey said:


> And so I finally unboxed my new Love. My very little 5yo significant one put on for me (team work and of course she offered to screw but I had to decline  ).
> View attachment 5146343
> View attachment 5146344


Love


----------



## Purrsey

yayaisnan said:


> how does the size 15 feel so far?


It's perfect so far, as I hardly feel it on me, even when part of the day the heat turns up (33-34degree celcius) as I don't really swell much.


----------



## Pinkie*

Amarino said:


> Just un clou forever in love
> 
> View attachment 5147402


Is your rolex 36?


----------



## Amarino

yayaisnan said:


> comment se sent la taille 15 jusqu'à présent?
> [/CITATION]
> :cœur:


----------



## thebagqueen

todays stack! ❤️


----------



## Fabfashion

thebagqueen said:


> todays stack! ❤
> View attachment 5147751


@thebagqueen, lovely stack! Who makes that pretty bracelet in the middle?


----------



## yuki_shinsetsu

Pairing thin JUC today…Happy Tuesday lovelies


----------



## smile10281

Wearing my new-in Santos necklace in the small size. Totally enabled by @solskin who rocks this necklace and has posted some beautiful pictures of it styled in different ways. Thank you @solskin! I had been looking for a chain necklace and absolutely love the versatility of this. Here are some combinations I was trying earlier today. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## thebagqueen

Fabfashion said:


> @thebagqueen, lovely stack! Who makes that pretty bracelet in the middle?


@Fabfashion Thanks! It was a custom piece from a jeweler in Omaha, NE. A gift from my dad to my mom, and now me


----------



## cartierloverjs

smile10281 said:


> Wearing my new-in Santos necklace in the small size. Totally enabled by @solskin who rocks this necklace and has posted some beautiful pictures of it styled in different ways. Thank you @solskin! I had been looking for a chain necklace and absolutely love the versatility of this. Here are some combinations I was trying earlier today. Thanks for letting me share!


Love it! Did you order over phone? How long does it take to arrive?


----------



## smile10281

cartierloverjs said:


> Love it! Did you order over phone? How long does it take to arrive?


Thank you!  I ordered it through my SA - I texted him asking about it last Wednesday, and he was able to get it sent to his boutique (in SF, Cali) on Friday.


----------



## millerc

smile10281 said:


> Wearing my new-in Santos necklace in the small size. Totally enabled by @solskin who rocks this necklace and has posted some beautiful pictures of it styled in different ways. Thank you @solskin! I had been looking for a chain necklace and absolutely love the versatility of this. Here are some combinations I was trying earlier today. Thanks for letting me share!


Beautiful necklace and so versatile! Can you tell me what length it is?


----------



## cartierloverjs

millerc said:


> Beautiful necklace and so versatile! Can you tell me what length it is?


And can you where it as a bracelet? @smile10281


----------



## smile10281

millerc said:


> Beautiful necklace and so versatile! Can you tell me what length it is?


Thank you!  It’s about 22 inches. 



cartierloverjs said:


> And can you where it as a bracelet? @smile10281


Funny! I was thinking about this possibility last night. It works - my wrist is 14.5-15 cm (just under 6”) and I can comfortably wrap the chain around 3 times. I took pics of how it looks alone and stacked with some other bracelets I usually wear. Not bad!
Included a pic of what I’m wearing today (c de Cartier with Santos); again, thanks to @solskin for the styling inspiration!


----------



## cali_to_ny

Wonderful first Cartier experience in Bev Hills


----------



## americanroyal89

Pool day


----------



## jillianlovesbags

My YG regular love and small YG pave love featuring my bamboo plant behind


----------



## babyloove

My new stick


----------



## MainlyBailey

Took a picture of my first Ben Gong bubble tea to post on Yelp and thought I’d share it here too. The bracelet at the bottom is a small juste un clou.


----------



## LoveMyHalo

I wear my Tank on the other hand but wore it here just for this picture. These are all my Cartier pieces, I bought my first one January just this year. I caught the Cartier bug just looking at everyone’s beautiful jewels in this forumN


----------



## XCCX

MainlyBailey said:


> Took a picture of my first Ben Gong bubble tea to post on Yelp and thought I’d share it here too. The bracelet at the bottom is a small juste un clou.


Beautiful!!!


----------



## Cat Fondler

Classy_Sam said:


> I have a stack since Saturday!
> View attachment 5147338


Almost twins!


----------



## Chewy.

Zainabmoolla said:


> For the waxing or laser how much bigger size did you size? Like if I was 14.5 cm and went to 15 would it work?



My wrist is size 16 and I'm wearing size 17 love. You just need to move the bracelet a bit and cover smaller area at a time to wax (on the wrist area). Half size bigger is still be workable if your wax specialist is good. But it might be too tight during warmer months.


----------



## Chewy.

Some quality time at home with my boy.


----------



## Chaton

My new addition, a special order of the RG 6 diamond classic, from my husband for my birthday!  

My Love stack is complete!


----------



## Victoria11Gliss11

My first Cartier. Thin love in YG. Can’t wait to add to my collection!


----------



## emo4488

Chaton said:


> My new addition, a special order of the RG 6 diamond classic, from my husband for my birthday!
> 
> My Love stack is complete!
> 
> View attachment 5151830
> 
> 
> View attachment 5151831
> 
> 
> View attachment 5151832


Stunning! I know you sized up - do you wear them pushed up your arm or do you let them fall at your wrist? I’d love to see how they fall. 
Congrats!!


----------



## Cat Fondler

Chaton said:


> My new addition, a special order of the RG 6 diamond classic, from my husband for my birthday!
> 
> My Love stack is complete!
> 
> View attachment 5151830
> 
> 
> View attachment 5151831
> 
> 
> View attachment 5151832


Gorgeous! Happy birthday!


----------



## Cat Fondler

Victoria11Gliss11 said:


> My first Cartier. Thin love in YG. Can’t wait to add to my collection!


Beautiful! Congratulations


----------



## Chaton

emo4488 said:


> Stunning! I know you sized up - do you wear them pushed up your arm or do you let them fall at your wrist? I’d love to see how they fall.
> Congrats!!



Thanks - I didn’t really size up.  I just choose the loose fit, which I like better than a tight fit because I knew it would be more comfortable.

Since I have fairly square hands, I don’t think they fall below my palm due to my prominent thumb bone.  I tend to let them fall where they naturally fall, but they tend to be pushed up on my arm on their own.





Cat Fondler said:


> Gorgeous! Happy birthday!



I know we have/had a similar stack, and we both did not like the classic and small together and would separate them on each arm.

However, now with another classic, I think it’s more balanced so I don’t mind having the small so much.  Third time is really a charm!

Congrats on your Clash!  I like the Clash line, especially the small bracelet and may consider it for a future purchase to wear separately - not with the Loves!

Since this thread is “Action”, I’ll post another Cartier in Action…


----------



## Purrsey

We spent a hot evening playground-hopping and had to take a break for popsicle. 




The screw mark is obvious as I had just removed my sweat band. I had to run and climb with my little one at playgrounds


----------



## luvmy3girls

MainlyBailey said:


> Took a picture of my first Ben Gong bubble tea to post on Yelp and thought I’d share it here too. The bracelet at the bottom is a small juste un clou.


Are these yg or pg? Love the stack!


----------



## pibi

At the Cartier exhibition today in London showcasing history of iconic Cartier pieces.

The love bracelet on show looked very different to the version sold today. It was thinner and more oval. Fascinating to see how it’s changed over time.


----------



## yerenaa

My growing Cartier family! I tried putting my small Diamants Legers necklace on as a bracelet since I never get any pretty pictures of it *w* Thank you for letting me share & all of the wonderful advice everyone shares here~


----------



## Gringach

Chaton said:


> My new addition, a special order of the RG 6 diamond classic, from my husband for my birthday!
> 
> My Love stack is complete!
> 
> View attachment 5151830
> 
> 
> View attachment 5151831
> 
> 
> View attachment 5151832


Happy birthday! Hope you had a wonderful day and what a beautiful stack  Congratulations on your new addition, it looks amazing!


----------



## XCCX

Chaton said:


> My new addition, a special order of the RG 6 diamond classic, from my husband for my birthday!
> 
> My Love stack is complete!
> 
> View attachment 5151830
> 
> 
> View attachment 5151831
> 
> 
> View attachment 5151832


Wow!!! How special is that? Stunning!!!!! Happy birthday!


----------



## geenebeene

Small JUC... a spontaneous gift from my DH during our SF vacation.   Small but slowly growing my Cartier family~ Thanks for letting me share.❤


----------



## Vtzshedevil

I feel like THE best way to start a nice stack is this combo,, Love/Juc...and then anything else after personalizes your combo...here's mine..along with alittle Chanel and Louis Vuitton


----------



## Purrsey

Am at the dentist. I'm very nervous waiting for the surgery. At the same time thinking if clash or sm love bracelet will be a great company to the lonely lone


----------



## mmiller769

Purrsey said:


> Am at the dentist. I'm very nervous waiting for the surgery. At the same time thinking if clash or sm love bracelet will be a great company to the lonely lone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5153420
> View attachment 5153421



Perfect strategy for dealing with dental surgery anxiety— just go to your happy place in your mind. 

Also, my vote is for Clash. I love mine. I’ve also had a small Love (with diamonds) and really regretted the purchase. It was underwhelming for me.


----------



## mmiller769

Purrsey said:


> Am at the dentist. I'm very nervous waiting for the surgery. At the same time thinking if clash or sm love bracelet will be a great company to the lonely lone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5153420
> View attachment 5153421


Also… Best wishes for your recovery!


----------



## thundercloud

Purrsey said:


> Am at the dentist. I'm very nervous waiting for the surgery. At the same time thinking if clash or sm love bracelet will be a great company to the lonely lone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5153420
> View attachment 5153421


Good luck with the surgery! Hope you have a speedy recovery! I also vote for the Clash. I think that would look amazing together!


----------



## Purrsey

Thank you @thundercloud and @mmiller769 

Sorry to hear about how you're feeling towards your sm love. Agree that Clash adds some texture to the stack. My worry is does it cross over the Love (which is part, tho very little, of the reasons I don't fancy JUC bracelet). If I don't want crossing, I guess the only choice is another love. and btw what size do you wear for Clash against your Love? 

I've just started to be active in the Clash thread - I'll find more answers there.


----------



## mocassinsetcafe

On a walk and thought the background was colorful and pretty  Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## mmiller769

Purrsey said:


> Thank you @thundercloud and @mmiller769
> 
> Sorry to hear about how you're feeling towards your sm love. Agree that Clash adds some texture to the stack. My worry is does it cross over the Love (which is part, tho very little, of the reasons I don't fancy JUC bracelet). If I don't want crossing, I guess the only choice is another love. and btw what size do you wear for Clash against your Love?
> 
> I've just started to be active in the Clash thread - I'll find more answers there.


My Love is 17 and Clash is 16. I guess there is a small overlap, but I think size 15 would be too small for me. Fingers crossed, I haven’t noticed any scratching from Clash on my Love. Another Love would certainly look pretty too


----------



## merekat703

Birthday gift from my boyfriend. Rose gold


----------



## notsogirly

merekat703 said:


> Birthday gift from my boyfriend. Rose gold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5153849
> View attachment 5153848


is this the regular size or the thin one?
thank you!


----------



## Swtshan7

Switched out my trinity cord bracelet


----------



## Ryu_M

The wifey’s .  Both our LOVE bracelets’ been there since 2014 (never left our wrists since).  Glad to be here!


----------



## papertiger

Fabfashion said:


> Happy Friday! It’s hard to believe that this Trinity ring is nearly 50 years old. I found it a few years back at the bottom of my mom’s fun costume jewelry box. Took it to Cartier to have it polished and it sat unworn because it’s too small for my ring finger and too big for my pinky. My SA offered to turn it into a bracelet and voila!
> 
> View attachment 5145053



That's so, so lovely! The colour of cord is perfect. 

My mother also had one she wore every day from the '90s. Unfortunately, too big for me, but fortunately just right on my sister.


----------



## papertiger

merekat703 said:


> Birthday gift from my boyfriend. Rose gold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5153849
> View attachment 5153848



Congratulations, looks really pretty on you


----------



## merekat703

notsogirly said:


> is this the regular size or the thin one?
> thank you!


It's the thin


----------



## notsogirly

merekat703 said:


> It's the thin


Thank you! looks gorgeous! congrats and happy birthday


----------



## mi.kay

Not sure if this is the right thread to post but last night I was watching Netflix's Sexy Beasts reality show (loved the makeup!!) and noticed this small love bracelet worn by one of the contestants in episode 7.


----------



## Gringach

Love to stack my new bracelet with my watch on my left where I wear my wedding and engagement rings


----------



## bellalove21

Today’s stack!!!


----------



## merekat703

Today


----------



## yuki_shinsetsu

Just admiring my new-in small love in YG with rest stack for the weeekend Thank you for letting me share~


----------



## Purrsey

I switched hand halfway and this is the best decision as Right is my non dominant and I feel more carefree wearing it this side.


----------



## 7theaven

Going with lesser stack this time


----------



## yayaisnan

This stack looks absolutely ridiculous to me, not to mention UNCOMFORTABLE


----------



## mmiller769

yayaisnan said:


> This stack looks absolutely ridiculous to me, not to mention UNCOMFORTABLE


While I don’t think I could pull off this look, I am a fan of SG’s slider bangles.


----------



## Schon729

LoveMyHalo said:


> I wear my Tank on the other hand but wore it here just for this picture. These are all my Cartier pieces, I bought my first one January just this year. I caught the Cartier bug just looking at everyone’s beautiful jewels in this forumN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5151328


I have the same pieces minus the ring! Itching for another bracelet soon


----------



## Purrsey

yayaisnan said:


> This stack looks absolutely ridiculous to me, not to mention UNCOMFORTABLE



She is probably carrying this weight around.


----------



## minami

My first piece! Small juc in size 15


----------



## Cartier Forever

Picked up the Clash finally. The closing mechanism is very impressive, Cartier has done a good job!


----------



## Purrsey

Cartier Forever said:


> Picked up the Clash finally. The closing mechanism is very impressive, Cartier has done a good job!



Excited whenever I see Clash reveal (it's a quiet model). 
I really like how it looks on you.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cartier Forever said:


> Picked up the Clash finally. The closing mechanism is very impressive, Cartier has done a good job!



Lovely Clash and love the Diamond Wulu too!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Trinity Chain Bracelet, Love Wedding Band,  Trinity Silk Cord Bracelet and Trinity Classic Ring


----------



## Cartier Forever

SmokieDragon said:


> Trinity Chain Bracelet, Love Wedding Band,  Trinity Silk Cord Bracelet and Trinity Classic Ring


It's a good idea to match with jade bangle, never think it can work in this way


----------



## Chaton

Cartier Forever said:


> Picked up the Clash finally. The closing mechanism is very impressive, Cartier has done a good job!



Congrats on your Clash!  I also love Dinh Van pieces - hoping to pick up some pieces when in Europe.


----------



## Cartier Forever

Chaton said:


> Congrats on your Clash!  I also love Dinh Van pieces - hoping to pick up some pieces when in Europe.


Yay, and wanna switch to different color cords!


----------



## oceanblueapril

Arm candy


----------



## pmaclove

Cartier Forever said:


> Picked up the Clash finally. The closing mechanism is very impressive, Cartier has done a good job!


love it!!


----------



## LoveMyHalo

Schon729 said:


> I have the same pieces minus the ring! Itching for another bracelet soon


You have amazing taste!  I’d want another bracelet but I know my wallet will dictate the next will be a Love ring.


----------



## Fabfashion

papertiger said:


> That's so, so lovely! The colour of cord is perfect.
> 
> My mother also had one she wore every day from the '90s. Unfortunately, too big for me, but fortunately just right on my sister.


I was just so glad it could be turned into something wearable rather than sitting lonesome in a box.


----------



## Sparkledolll

JUC+Thin Love +Clash with VCA rock Crystal


----------



## papertiger

SmokieDragon said:


> Trinity Chain Bracelet, Love Wedding Band,  Trinity Silk Cord Bracelet and Trinity Classic Ring



Are you teeny tiny, your 'classic' size Trinity looks like my LM on me?


----------



## cali_to_ny

Sparkledolll said:


> JUC+Thin Love +Clash with VCA rock Crystal


Gorgeous stack of course but I also LOVE your keyboard!!


----------



## SmokieDragon

papertiger said:


> Are you teeny tiny, your 'classic' size Trinity looks like my LM on me?



I do have small fingers (size 50), maybe that's why the overall proportion of the ring looks thicker on my fingers


----------



## Sparkledolll

cali_to_ny said:


> Gorgeous stack of course but I also LOVE your keyboard!!


Ha ha thank you! Here’s one when it’s lit up


----------



## Beal08

Hi all, really lovely Cartier stack 
I went to try on the clash in boutique and here’s how it looked stacked with the RG love bracelet 



Here’s another photo of my daily stack with small love and small juste un clou(diamonds).


----------



## cocoNOT

Hi all
My thin JUC + mix metal panthere watch.
Looking to start an everyday stack but stuck between the thin JUC bracelet with diamonds or a VCA 5 motif vintage bracelet in MOP.
Any thoughts/suggestions welcome!


----------



## mmiller769

cocoNOT said:


> Hi all
> My thin JUC + mix metal panthere watch.
> Looking to start an everyday stack but stuck between the thin JUC bracelet with diamonds or a VCA 5 motif vintage bracelet in MOP.
> Any thoughts/suggestions welcome!


I can’t speak to the small JUC’s durability, but I have owned the VA bracelet in MOP. It was beautiful, but when I stopped going into an office, I stopped wearing it. If it could be worn 24/7 without potentially damaging the MOP, I would have kept it. I ultimately sold it because I felt it needed to be babied too much. Again, the MOP is so beautiful though.


----------



## smile10281

Simple stack with my new Trinity bracelet. I had to wait a while for the smaller size but I think it was worth it!


----------



## Ylesiya

I'm not a fan of stacking but this one I'm really fond of.


----------



## Purrsey

Ylesiya said:


> I'm not a fan of stacking but this one I'm really fond of.
> 
> View attachment 5163798



At this point I'm still not sold yet on ecrou but with clash, they look heavenly paired. Nice.


----------



## Purrsey

No stack but just taking her on carousel ride.


----------



## A Yah Suh

Wicked stack!!!!


----------



## Purrsey

Very wicked and perfectly lined.


----------



## ChanelCartier

A Yah Suh said:


> Wicked stack!!!!
> 
> View attachment 5164363


I'll say.


----------



## papertiger

smile10281 said:


> Simple stack with my new Trinity bracelet. I had to wait a while for the smaller size but I think it was worth it!



This maybe on my list - very slightly obsessed (and your photo doesn't help )


----------



## Ryu_M

Just got these today - classic and small.  A birthday present for me and of course, my lovely wife.


----------



## abg12

JUC kinda day


----------



## jaskg144

My YG looks so much nicer since I caught a tan whilst being in Greece on vacation


----------



## CoCoBelle

Stack of the day! Love my love cuffs!


----------



## Purrsey

I moved my rings from left to my right and now it feels more comfy! I think my left finger (dominant hand) has gained some mass but not my right finger.


----------



## Purrsey

CoCoBelle said:


> View attachment 5165251
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stack of the day! Love my love cuffs!



these are all love Cuff?
I'm actually contemplating to getting another love in cuff (I want the option to wear on either hand easily) so wonder if I should get 16 (so I read cuff runs a little smaller) to stack with my full love of 15. I don't want my bangles to cross.


----------



## zibeline91

summer Time for my panther !


----------



## CoCoBelle

Purrsey said:


> these are all love Cuff?
> I'm actually contemplating to getting another love in cuff (I want the option to wear on either hand easily) so wonder if I should get 16 (so I read cuff runs a little smaller) to stack with my full love of 15. I don't want my bangles to cross.


All cuffs, and my bangles never cross. I love that I can change the look of my stack, by removing or re-ordering quickly.


----------



## angelicskater16

Everyday pieces


----------



## TITI TATA

Fabfashion said:


> Happy Friday! It’s hard to believe that this Trinity ring is nearly 50 years old. I found it a few years back at the bottom of my mom’s fun costume jewelry box. Took it to Cartier to have it polished and it sat unworn because it’s too small for my ring finger and too big for my pinky. My SA offered to turn it into a bracelet and voila!
> 
> View attachment 5145053


Hi! Would you happen to know the width of each band? It seems like today's rings have slightly larger / thicker bands.


----------



## Purrsey

CoCoBelle said:


> All cuffs, and my bangles never cross. I love that I can change the look of my stack, by removing or re-ordering quickly.



that's the idea I have. Shuffling them easily instead of seeking a tool first.
Strangely I have never asked to try a cuff at the store. Some day then.


----------



## Purrsey

My Love is on me less than a month and I had tightened the screws twice or thrice, can't remember. Both screw motifs are almost aligned with the rest of the motif when tight so it is not hard to spot when they are not.
Not sure how much pressure I should apply when screwing. I do a fair bit of hand work so maybe that's part of the reasons?
Did you guys experience this for first couple of months?


----------



## Ryu_M

Purrsey said:


> My Love is on me less than a month and I had tightened the screws twice or thrice, can't remember. Both screw motifs are almost aligned with the rest of the motif when tight so it is not hard to spot when they are not.
> Not sure how much pressure I should apply when screwing. I do a fair bit of hand work so maybe that's part of the reasons?
> Did you guys experience this for first couple of months?
> View attachment 5168904


Hi Purrsey,
Our (me and my wife) love bracelets haven’t been off our wrists since 2014. I played basketball with it, do some gardening, swam, hiked, and my wife even had birth with our 2nd boy with it. As long as you tighten (just enough, not sure how to describe this) it from time-to-time. We even had a frequency of tightening just to make sure they are secured after reading/hearing stories about the new screw system - once every day for a month, twice a week for the next, once a week after, then once a month up-to now. No issue ever since we got them other than typical everyday clumsy scratches. 

Having said all that, enjoy your piece! Wear it in good health!


----------



## Egel

Purrsey said:


> these are all love Cuff?
> I'm actually contemplating to getting another love in cuff (I want the option to wear on either hand easily) so wonder if I should get 16 (so I read cuff runs a little smaller) to stack with my full love of 15. I don't want my bangles to cross.


On Cartier Love CUFF Discussion thread - questions*advice*pics welcome page 67 @Chivis posted a lot of reference pictures between the Love, cuff and JUC. Maybe that will help?


----------



## Fashforward

Orchidlady said:


> ❤


I’ve been looking to buy a white gold love without the Rodium plating but wondering how it hold up with time. Is yours still nice? Love this stack btw



Kindness3 said:


> Something about flowers and Lve  together


My dream stack. Is your white gold still nice, because many ppl were saying that with time the white gold doesn’t age well.


----------



## Fashforward

winterbaby14 said:


> WG. YG. WG four diamonds. RG. WG.


Love this stack! How do you like the WG after it’s been worn for a while? I’m assuming you love it since you have 3


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

My beautiful YG LOVE ring, YG LOVE bangle and Trinity cord. I'll be getting the LOVE necklace soon, so I'll post that when I do.


----------



## nycmamaofone

birkin10600 said:


> Cartier love stack in action. My contribution. Thanks for letting me share.


I’m totally in love with your stack. May I ask how many carats your tennis bracelet is?


----------



## Purrsey

My gal picked up some daisies for her granny


----------



## kristy617

The YG is my stack today. The WG is my weekday daily wear, either with the Tank or Rolex. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## redjellybean

Links of London bracelet , JUC


----------



## goodcrush

smile10281 said:


> Wearing my new-in Santos necklace in the small size. Totally enabled by @solskin who rocks this necklace and has posted some beautiful pictures of it styled in different ways. Thank you @solskin! I had been looking for a chain necklace and absolutely love the versatility of this. Here are some combinations I was trying earlier today. Thanks for letting me share!



This is lovely! Now I want one. What is the length it layers beautifully!


----------



## birkin10600

nycmamaofone said:


> I’m totally in love with your stack. May I ask how many carats your tennis bracelet is?


Thank you. It's 10 carats, 41 pcs. diamond stones


----------



## nycmamaofone

birkin10600 said:


> Thank you. It's 10 carats, 41 pcs. diamond stones


Thanks!! It’s gorgeous. I’m planning on adding a diamond tennis bracelet at some point.


----------



## Fashforward

XCCX said:


> Still trying to overcome my obsession/overthinking about my bracelets sizing (which I’ve been wearing for 4 years now lol)
> I don’t normally wear my bracelets with my watch but was experimenting for fun
> 
> View attachment 4983355


Is your white gold rodium plated? Love your stack!


----------



## XCCX

Fashforward said:


> Is your white gold rodium plated? Love your stack!


Thank you! No it’s not


----------



## Purrsey

Trying out with Serpenti.


----------



## papertiger

Purrsey said:


> Trying out with Serpenti.
> View attachment 5173316



Beautiful set, beautiful hands


----------



## Fashforward

hi everyone! This is my first time posting on this thread! Have really enjoyed everyone’s pics. I took out my love stack today to wear them for the first time all together. Have worn my thin loves a few times but my regular loves only once in 2 years - due to current covid situation. Anyway, I noticed that the rose gold and yellow gold thin loves are different colors from the regular sizes. The thin RG looks like pink gold and less rose, if that makes sense). Bottom pic shows both RG’s next to each other. Should I be worried? I have 2 regular loves (1 YG and 1 RG) and 2 thin loves (1 YG and 1 RG). Any info on this would be great. Thanks!


----------



## nycmamaofone

Purrsey said:


> Trying out with Serpenti.
> View attachment 5173316


This is freakin’ gorgeous!!! In love!!


----------



## skyqueen

Purrsey said:


> Trying out with Serpenti.
> View attachment 5173316


You have to get this...just fabulous!


----------



## Cat Fondler

Fashforward said:


> hi everyone! This is my first time posting on this thread! Have really enjoyed everyone’s pics. I took out my love stack today to wear them for the first time all together. Have worn my thin loves a few times but my regular loves only once in 2 years - due to current covid situation. Anyway, I noticed that the rose gold and yellow gold thin loves are different colors from the regular sizes. The thin RG looks like pink gold and less rose, if that makes sense). Bottom pic shows both RG’s next to each other. Should I be worried? I have 2 regular loves (1 YG and 1 RG) and 2 thin loves (1 YG and 1 RG). Any info on this would be great. Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 5173351
> 
> 
> View attachment 5173352
> 
> 
> View attachment 5173353


Since you mentioned you hadn’t worn some of them in awhile, I suspect those are slightly tarnished. If you polish with a cloth like Connoisseurs or Sunshine (what my SA uses, from Amazon) I bet they would look more similar in color or from just normal wear (showering, patina)if you continue to have them on. Gorgeous, by the way!!


----------



## Vtzshedevil

Since joining the Cartier family,,,I have acquired a bit of stack goals...which I am in love!! next will be VCA rosegold 5motif one


----------



## americanroyal89

Vtzshedevil said:


> Since joining the Cartier family,,,I have acquired a bit of stack goals...which I am in love!! next will be VCA rosegold 5motif one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5173633
> View attachment 5173634


We were almost stack twins! I had the classic love and the small juc. I was looking to add a third and really considered the interlocking love. But ended up with a small love instead.

But the interlocking love is still on my radar. I’d love to hear your thoughts on it from a day to day wear perspective.


----------



## saligator

minami said:


> My first piece! Small juc in size 15



Pretty!! How do you like the Small JUC? I'm thinking of it to wear with the VCA's as well. I like that it is thinner, but I can't really gauge how thin it is. Is it flimsy or rigid even in the narrower width? Does the nail spike get looped on the VCA? Thanks!


----------



## cocoNOT

So Beautiful! 


Purrsey said:


> Trying out with Serpenti.
> View attachment 5173316





Purrsey said:


> Trying out with Serpenti.
> View attachment 5173316


----------



## Fashforward

Cat Fondler said:


> Since you mentioned you hadn’t worn some of them in awhile, I suspect those are slightly tarnished. If you polish with a cloth like Connoisseurs or Sunshine (what my SA uses, from Amazon) I bet they would look more similar in color or from just normal wear (showering, patina)if you continue to have them on. Gorgeous, by the way!!


Thanks so much! This really helps. I was slightly freaking out because I didn’t like the way they looked. I’ll get the cloth and try to wear them more often.


----------



## Cat Fondler

Fashforward said:


> Thanks so much! This really helps. I was slightly freaking out because I didn’t like the way they looked. I’ll get the cloth and try to wear them more often.


Glad to help. By all means, wear them!


----------



## VintageyGirl

saligator said:


> Pretty!! How do you like the Small JUC? I'm thinking of it to wear with the VCA's as well. I like that it is thinner, but I can't really gauge how thin it is. Is it flimsy or rigid even in the narrower width? Does the nail spike get looped on the VCA? Thanks!


Hi! I tossed between the slim JUC and regular for ages haha. Most people on the JUC thread advised me to get the regular. But in the end I stuck to the slim JUC as I like its overall delicate look better  It’s definitely not as solid or heavy as the regular but not flimsy either. Still rigid. I pair it with my slim Love and now considering whether to get a one head or two headed panthere to complete the stack! I don’t really see posts of Panthere and I think generally its less popular tho I love it! The slim JUC diamonds and slim Love are mine. The Pantheres are still under decision making  I’m told the two headed piece being brought in from Paris is the only one left globally in my size 15! Would love to see panthere brackets action shots!


----------



## Vtzshedevil

americanroyal89 said:


> We were almost stack twins! I had the classic love and the small juc. I was looking to add a third and really considered the interlocking love. But ended up with a small love instead.
> 
> But the interlocking love is still on my radar. I’d love to hear your thoughts on it from a day to day wear perspective.


Hi!!, I haven't had any problems with it at all and I love the sound it makes as well when the 2rings click clacking each other sounds like mini bells....I really love this combo and yes I had my eyes on the interlocking rings for awhile too ,,so glad I got it


----------



## Purrsey

Just painting little fun things during a break.


----------



## smile10281

goodcrush said:


> This is lovely! Now I want one. What is the length it layers beautifully!


Thank you!  Sorry for my delayed reply - it’s about 22 inches.


----------



## cindy05

good morning all!
Size 19 regular love and size 18 regular juc.


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

Just got this YG LOVE necklace yesterday. I absolutely love it. It fits me like a choker, so I'm not sure if that's too tight, or just right. I do love it like that, but am showing the pic inside the box instead of on my "fat" neck lol


----------



## 7777777

They can add a 2” extender chain for free if you want to have an option to make it longer sometimes.



Mid Century Gal said:


> Just got this YG LOVE necklace yesterday. I absolutely love it. It fits me like a choker, so I'm not sure if that's too tight, or just right. I do love it like that, but am showing the pic inside the box instead of on my "fat" neck lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5175599


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

7777777 said:


> They can add a 2” extender chain for free if you want to have an option to make it longer sometimes.


Really, for free??? That seems too good to be true. I'm gonna be in Vegas next week, so I'll stop by the store and inquire about it. Unfortunately, we no longer have a Cartier in Colorado.

Thanks!


----------



## 7777777

Mid Century Gal said:


> Really, for free??? That seems too good to be true. I'm gonna be in Vegas next week, so I'll stop by the store and inquire about it. Unfortunately, we no longer have a Cartier in Colorado.
> 
> Thanks!



I was considering purchasing it but wanted longer. My SA said 2” is free. if I wanted longer than 2”, would be extra fee.
Not sure how much time you have after the purchase to add for free.


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

7777777 said:


> I was considering purchasing it but wanted longer. My SA said 2” is free. if I wanted longer than 2”, would be extra fee.


Thanks for mentioning that. I'll definitely look into it. I actually like the way it looks as a choker, especially with my other necklace that I never take off. But just worried it could break.

Is it something that they can do there at the store, or would I have to send my necklace in for repair?


----------



## 7777777

Mid Century Gal said:


> Thanks for mentioning that. I'll definitely look into it. I actually like the way it looks as a choker, especially with my other necklace that I never take off. But just worried it could break.
> 
> Is it something that they can do there at the store, or would I have to send my necklace in for repair?


I believe they have to send for repair. They could mail to your house.


----------



## gemelli13

Traceyyy said:


> We are still in quarantine in California. Most days I am in leggings and a mom bun feeling the Covid blues but at least my arm feels pretty
> 
> Just added this beautiful thin JUC with diamonds to my stack and I am obsessed!!
> View attachment 4819247


May I ask if you wear the JUC all the time?  Is it comfortable?


----------



## nicole0612

Playing around with this vintage Penelope in YG.


----------



## XCCX

cindy05 said:


> good morning all!
> Size 19 regular love and size 18 regular juc.
> View attachment 5175039


Beautiful photo! What’s your wrist measurement if I may ask please?


----------



## Sparkledolll

clash + love + Perlee


----------



## cindy05

XCCX said:


> Beautiful photo! What’s your wrist measurement if I may ask please?



thanks. 6 3/4”


----------



## saligator

VintageyGirl said:


> Hi! I tossed between the slim JUC and regular for ages haha. Most people on the JUC thread advised me to get the regular. But in the end I stuck to the slim JUC as I like its overall delicate look better  It’s definitely not as solid or heavy as the regular but not flimsy either. Still rigid. I pair it with my slim Love and now considering whether to get a one head or two headed panthere to complete the stack! I don’t really see posts of Panthere and I think generally its less popular tho I love it! The slim JUC diamonds and slim Love are mine. The Pantheres are still under decision making  I’m told the two headed piece being brought in from Paris is the only one left globally in my size 15! Would love to see panthere brackets action shots!



Thanks! The slim looks great on you! I love the stack with with either Panthere, with a slight preference scale-wise for the single headed one! So the JUC is sort of rigid but not flimsy, right? I like the idea that it isn't heavy. My question remains though, when you stack it with VCA, does the point get stuck in the VCA chain?

I LOVE your slim LOVE as well. Hmmm.. much to think about. Thanks!

P.S. I also have that Bvlgari Bvlgari ring! Love it!


----------



## VintageyGirl

saligator said:


> Thanks! The slim looks great on you! I love the stack with with either Panthere, with a slight preference scale-wise for the single headed one! So the JUC is sort of rigid but not flimsy, right? I like the idea that it isn't heavy. My question remains though, when you stack it with VCA, does the point get stuck in the VCA chain?
> 
> I LOVE your slim LOVE as well. Hmmm.. much to think about. Thanks!
> 
> P.S. I also have that Bvlgari Bvlgari ring! Love it!


Yes it’s rigid and it goes on with a twist mechanism which is not the easiest to manoeuvre to be honest haha but you get used to it. The regular definitely feels more solid and has a clasp but personally I found it looks and feels heavy on me. The one with diamonds looks nicer if you wanna consider the regular. I don’t have VCA (next on my wish list ) I sometimes stack with a link bracelet which doesn’t get caught in the JUC. Tho it may happen with the VCA… good luck on your decision! Ps I’m also leaning towards the single head panthere  ps the JUC in this pix is the regular one which I was trying on in the shop


----------



## Fabfashion

TITI TATA said:


> Hi! Would you happen to know the width of each band? It seems like today's rings have slightly larger / thicker bands.


I just got back from vacation and all my jewelry is at the bank. I’ll check for you next week.


----------



## yuki_shinsetsu

Wore this stack on dinner date with hubby last night. I was going to add my small diamond Juste Un Clou but decided not to. How much is too much stack? Curious to hear from all you amazing girls


----------



## XCCX

echt_lg said:


> Wore this stack on dinner date with hubby last night. I was going to add my small diamond Juste Un Clou but decided not to. How much is too much stack? Curious to hear from all you amazing girls
> View attachment 5177828


3 is almost always my max especially if substantial pieces. Beautiful stack!


----------



## MaggyH

Sparkledolll said:


> clash + love + Perlee


That's a beautiful stack!


----------



## yuki_shinsetsu

XCCX said:


> 3 is almost always my max especially if substantial pieces. Beautiful stack!



Hi-five! Thank you for sharing your thought  For the sake of hand mobility & comfort, I feel the same, 3 is max for me as well~


----------



## minami

My latest addition juc ring in RG


----------



## Purrsey

Sparkledolll said:


> clash + love + Perlee



Such eye candy   

And I agree 3 for stacking gives a good visual, plus comfort at its best border. 

My staple will be reg love and sm pave (on 24/7). If ever I wanna stack a 3rd, what do you think goes well, guys? 

I love Clash, and likely will get the bracelet for the other hand which already has the clash ring. I don't like hassle of removing / change out  jewellery. So wondering what 3rd will be aesthetically matchy for the stack, other than clash.


----------



## pibi

Classic and SM stack


----------



## jpark2

Fashforward said:


> hi everyone! This is my first time posting on this thread! Have really enjoyed everyone’s pics. I took out my love stack today to wear them for the first time all together. Have worn my thin loves a few times but my regular loves only once in 2 years - due to current covid situation. Anyway, I noticed that the rose gold and yellow gold thin loves are different colors from the regular sizes. The thin RG looks like pink gold and less rose, if that makes sense). Bottom pic shows both RG’s next to each other. Should I be worried? I have 2 regular loves (1 YG and 1 RG) and 2 thin loves (1 YG and 1 RG). Any info on this would be great. Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 5173351
> 
> 
> View attachment 5173352
> 
> 
> View attachment 5173353


Why did you wear the thin loves more often than the regular ones? I'm trying to decide between the two and wondering if the thin will fit my lifestyle better. I've transitioned to working from home full time and am beginning to think the reg might be too heavy for 24/7 wear.


----------



## Yodabest

pibi said:


> Classic and SM stack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5178391



Love the classic and thin together


----------



## VintageyGirl

Blissroads said:


> Why did you wear the thin loves more often than the regular ones? I'm trying to decide between the two and wondering if the thin will fit my lifestyle better. I've transitioned to working from home full time and am beginning to think the reg might be too heavy for 24/7 wear.


When I work from home, I feel the slimmer and lighter pieces are more comfortable and fits the casual vibe better. When I go to office, then the bigger pieces make a better statement  I find the thin love very comfy even when paired with my thin JUC. Hardly feel like they are there! Yet lots of ladies wear regular size stacks 24/7. So depends on indiv preference good luck!


----------



## Swanky

Loving the action pics!! 
Friendly reminder that this is to share *action* shots, not reveals. Also if you have off topic questions, please start a new thread or join existing in topic discussions. Thanks!!


----------



## saligator

echt_lg said:


> Wore this stack on dinner date with hubby last night. I was going to add my small diamond Juste Un Clou but decided not to. How much is too much stack? Curious to hear from all you amazing girls
> View attachment 5177828


I saw a man in Hermes once wearing a stack of 7 LOVE bracelets of various diamond accents. I guess do what you want?


----------



## scheurin

saligator said:


> I saw a man in Hermes once wearing a stack of 7 LOVE bracelets of various diamond accents. I guess do what you want?



Oh, was it me?


----------



## jpark2

VintageyGirl said:


> When I work from home, I feel the slimmer and lighter pieces are more comfortable and fits the casual vibe better. When I go to office, then the bigger pieces make a better statement  I find the thin love very comfy even when paired with my thin JUC. Hardly feel like they are there! Yet lots of ladies wear regular size stacks 24/7. So depends on indiv preference good luck!



Nice - I think I'd feel the same way. Thanks for the reply!


----------



## saligator

scheurin said:


> Oh, was it me?



Do you live in Toronto?


----------



## scheurin

No, haven't been there for 20+ years but interested to hear that I'm not the only one.


----------



## Yodabest

scheurin said:


> Oh, was it me?



I was going to tag you when I read that


----------



## Fashforward

VintageyGirl said:


> Hi! I tossed between the slim JUC and regular for ages haha. Most people on the JUC thread advised me to get the regular. But in the end I stuck to the slim JUC as I like its overall delicate look better  It’s definitely not as solid or heavy as the regular but not flimsy either. Still rigid. I pair it with my slim Love and now considering whether to get a one head or two headed panthere to complete the stack! I don’t really see posts of Panthere and I think generally its less popular tho I love it! The slim JUC diamonds and slim Love are mine. The Pantheres are still under decision making  I’m told the two headed piece being brought in from Paris is the only one left globally in my size 15! Would love to see panthere brackets action shots!
> 
> View attachment 5174330
> 
> 
> View attachment 5174331


Love the panthere and you’re right we don’t see it much. We should start a thread on it.


----------



## Purrsey

I hardly wear watch and almost forgot I have this. First time pairing these today.

I must say now i think WG (or shiny steel in this case) really gives YG a good pop (without downplaying the WG). I'm not usually a mixed metal person but I might changed my mind now.


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

My new tennis bracelet I got for my birthday (:


----------



## ChanelCartier

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> My new tennis bracelet I got for my birthday (:
> 
> View attachment 5180320


OMG nice! How many carats, may I ask?


----------



## ChanelCartier

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> My new tennis bracelet I got for my birthday (:
> 
> View attachment 5180320


Happy Birthday!


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

ChanelCartier said:


> OMG nice! How many carats, may I ask?





ChanelCartier said:


> Happy Birthday!



Thank you! It is 10 (:


----------



## ChanelCartier

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> Thank you! It is 10 (:


Beautiful!


----------



## ZuzanaF

yayaisnan said:


> switched placement of my tennis bracelet
> View attachment 4976183


I love your tennis bracelet! If you don’t mind, how much carat is it?


----------



## ZuzanaF

umamanikam said:


> Current stack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4906006


I love this so much! What are the 2 bracelet on each side?


----------



## ZuzanaF

Traceyyy said:


> We are still in quarantine in California. Most days I am in leggings and a mom bun feeling the Covid blues but at least my arm feels pretty
> 
> Just added this beautiful thin JUC with diamonds to my stack and I am obsessed!!
> View attachment 4819247


Love your stack! What is the thing Diamond bracelet next to your love?


----------



## Purrsey

C meets B.


----------



## Ryu_M




----------



## umamanikam

ZuzanaF said:


> I love this so much! What are the 2 bracelet on each side?


They are local ones


----------



## yayaisnan

ZuzanaF said:


> I love your tennis bracelet! If you don’t mind, how much carat is it?


Either 3 or 4 can't remember its about 8 years old


----------



## ZuzanaF

yayaisnan said:


> Either 3 or 4 can't remember its about 8 years old


So lovely!


----------



## sammytheMUA

Beautiful view in Ibiza!


----------



## scheurin

Panthère discovering SCP


----------



## Amarino

Cartier vs VCA❤


----------



## Sparkledolll

Classic stack


----------



## Volvomom

Sparkledolll said:


> Classic stack


Classic..... OMG.    Gorgeous!!!!!    Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Volvomom

These pictures are so yummy!!!!!    I love it.


----------



## scheurin

Sparkledolll said:


> Classic stack



Wow  First time I see two reg Pavé. Perfect combination   Just never think of stacking with any other love


----------



## Purrsey

Deleted as wrong thread oops.


----------



## oceanz22

matching earrings with my love bracelets


----------



## Purrsey

Love with Bee


----------



## emo4488

Bringing the Jeep home after a summer of fun.


----------



## TITI TATA

Fabfashion said:


> I just got back from vacation and all my jewelry is at the bank. I’ll check for you next week.


Hi- no prob & thanks! Appreciate your checking on that


----------



## Traceyyy

ZuzanaF said:


> Love your stack! What is the thing Diamond bracelet next to your love?


Thank you so much! It’s just a bracelet from Nordstrom’s. The one I bought at the time was in rose gold.


			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/monica-vinader-fiji-skinny-vermeil-diamond-bar-bracelet/4816875


----------



## ZuzanaF

Traceyyy said:


> Thank you so much! It’s just a bracelet from Nordstrom’s. The one I bought at the time was in rose gold.
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/monica-vinader-fiji-skinny-vermeil-diamond-bar-bracelet/4816875


Looks so good!


----------



## Fabfashion

TITI TATA said:


> Hi- no prob & thanks! Appreciate your checking on that


I don’t have exact jewelry tool but using both a ruler and a tape measure, each band is about 2-2.1 mm wide.


----------



## scheurin

Panthères in San Francisco


----------



## scheurin

Some more Panthère in San Francisco. The store is nice, friendly people. Was even served by the store manager.


----------



## scheurin

But again look at that. Same as San Diego, Las Vegas, Palo Alto (this store really sucks for other reasons, worst experience I had so far) and now San Francisco. Why they cannot get that right; why Cartier can afford to be that miserable in the US?


----------



## scheurin

On a more positive note Cartier-buitiques in action. Isn't that beautiful? This is San Francisco. And *real*flowers, not the fake stuff you see all over in the US


----------



## kmm88

Cartier Forever said:


> Picked up the Clash finally. The closing mechanism is very impressive, Cartier has done a good job!


----------



## kmm88

A Yah Suh said:


> Wicked stack!!!!
> 
> View attachment 5164363


Gorgeous stack! Is your JUC and love yellow gold? What do you think about the colour of the clash. I really want to get the clash next. But all of my other jewelry is yellow gold


----------



## Fabfashion

Enjoying a warm September day in the backyard. On a funny note, this is my only watch with a working battery right now. Lol.


----------



## _leprojet

love ring in RG and JUC in YG


----------



## VintageyGirl

WFH made better with my Cartier stack. New-in: Baby Panthere in RG.


----------



## Purrsey

VintageyGirl said:


> WFH made better with my Cartier stack. New-in: Baby Panthere in RG.


Hello Kitty


----------



## Hq8

Cartier today


----------



## Cat Fondler

Hq8 said:


> Cartier today


Love the combo. Is the Clash ring comfortable?


----------



## Hq8

Cat Fondler said:


> Love the combo. Is the Clash ring comfortable?



Yes but try it also be sure about size.


----------



## LoveMyHalo

My regular Love and small JUC in YG.


----------



## Tempo

Harvesting time!


----------



## marisanz

Visited the Cartier boutique at Hudson Yards. Changed the silk cord to RED. ❤️


----------



## Purrsey

Chain Love


----------



## lumkeikei

Today’s combo. regular JUC. Trinity cord. And dainty single heart diamond


----------



## Purrsey

If I may share this here? She looks beautiful.

I can only dream I could walk that carpet with these sparkly.

"No less than 30 pieces of Cartier jewellery, including 25 rings – the most ever worn by a starlet on the red carpet."


----------



## ChanelFan29

Cartier in Vermont:


----------



## thay

It's such a pleasure to sit and just enjoy all these gorgeous images - thank you to everyone who takes the time to post!


----------



## ilovelions8

changed my cord today to this beautiful green! Perfect for autumn and winter!


----------



## Purrsey

Monday Clash.


----------



## missie1

Purrsey said:


> Trying out with Serpenti.
> View attachment 5173316


This is so beautiful.  The Serpenti is on my wish list


----------



## missie1

RG Balloon Bleu and yg small love


----------



## 100700

New juc bracelet and ring


----------



## itrar

Added a Serpenti bracelet to pair with my Love. Cant keep my eyes off them..


----------



## hers4eva

itrar said:


> Added a Serpenti bracelet to pair with my Love. Cant keep my eyes off them..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5199772
> View attachment 5199773



Stunning and exquisite with a wow


----------



## scheurin

missie1 said:


> RG Balloon Bleu and yg small love



WOW


----------



## Purrsey

itrar said:


> Added a Serpenti bracelet to pair with my Love. Cant keep my eyes off them..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5199772
> View attachment 5199773


My fav stack look


----------



## Purrsey

I think they look better on different hands!


----------



## kmang011

100700 said:


> New juc bracelet and ring
> 
> View attachment 5199705
> View attachment 5199706
> View attachment 5199707



Stunning!!! How do you like the blue agate? It’s on my wish list


----------



## 100700

kmang011 said:


> Stunning!!! How do you like the blue agate? It’s on my wish list


Thank you. It’s very very beautiful. The color I personally think is the best one in vca bracelets


----------



## gemgirl6

Love seeing everyone’s Cartier in action! Here’s my usual stack!


----------



## ka3na20

My love for rose gold


----------



## lumkeikei

Just got the sweet Alhambra bracelet to add to my stack


----------



## Cute2Chic




----------



## cartierloverjs

Just received the Maillon Panthere ring this morning. Really like the look of my plain love and small pave love ring stacked together - the contrast of yellow gold and diamond. Therefore for the Maillon panthere ring, I ordered two also: plain and half pave. Thanks to my SA, who got me the plain one in my size. The diamond one will arrive in a few months. Will post modeling photo of them stacking together once it arrives.


----------



## yayaisnan

Anyone know what I’m drinking ?


----------



## zibeline91

yayaisnan said:


> Anyone know what I’m drinking ?
> View attachment 5202373


A Gin ???


----------



## CrazyCool01

yayaisnan said:


> Anyone know what I’m drinking ?
> View attachment 5202373


Bombay sapphire gin !?


----------



## ditzydi

Got my first Cartier piece from Fashionphile yesterday.  Trying to work up the nerve to cut the tag.  Excuse the non-manicured, dry old lady hands.  I was stressed yesterday and peeled off my gel polish.


----------



## Scandibabe

Just bought these two in Moscow. I hade almost the same in size 17 before but I needed to sell them because weight gain and they became to tight unfortunately. Now at last I was able to get two in size 18. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## ms_sivalley

In LΘVE


----------



## hers4eva

beautiful 

How did you put the - dash inside your letter O for LO-VE ? That’s so cool 




ms_sivalley said:


> In LΘVE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5203193


----------



## ms_sivalley

hers4eva said:


> beautiful
> 
> How did you put the - dash inside your letter O for LO-VE ? That’s so cool


Greek letters


----------



## Bijouxlady

Finally got the Balloon Bleu in YG for a milestone anniversary & birthday.  Actually the SA searched & found the last one in the company. In Canada! Covid seems to have caused a shortage. Didn’t want to wait 9-12 mo for more to be made.


----------



## Yodabest

Bijouxlady said:


> Finally got the Balloon Bleu in YG for a milestone anniversary & birthday.  Actually the SA searched & found the last one in the company. In Canada! Covid seems to have caused a shortage. Didn’t want to wait 9-12 mo for more to be made.
> 
> View attachment 5203223



Beautiful! Congratulations and happy birthday!!


----------



## Fashforward

My JUC bracelet, medium clash bangle and small clash ring, in action at Cartier trying on the new JUC choker/necklace in yellow gold without diamonds. Posted this pic on a diff thread but felt it needed to be added here too!


----------



## MaggyH

ms_sivalley said:


> In LΘVE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5203193


Can’t blame you! Gorgeous pieces


----------



## yayaisnan

CrazyCool01 said:


> Bombay sapphire gin !?


blue kombucha lol my favorite flavor from Synergy


----------



## meeowy

Fashforward said:


> My JUC bracelet, medium clash bangle and small clash ring, in action at Cartier trying on the new JUC choker/necklace in yellow gold without diamonds. Posted this pic on a diff thread but felt it needed to be added here too!


Cartier model!


----------



## yayaisnan

Fashforward said:


> My JUC bracelet, medium clash bangle and small clash ring, in action at Cartier trying on the new JUC choker/necklace in yellow gold without diamonds. Posted this pic on a diff thread but felt it needed to be added here too!


are you persian by any chance?


----------



## MaggyH

Bijouxlady said:


> Finally got the Balloon Bleu in YG for a milestone anniversary & birthday.  Actually the SA searched & found the last one in the company. In Canada! Covid seems to have caused a shortage. Didn’t want to wait 9-12 mo for more to be made.
> 
> View attachment 5203223


It's a beautiful watch, how lucky you were able to get it! Congratulations and Happy Birthday!


----------



## Scandibabe

Getting ready for a tough workday


----------



## Fashforward

yayaisnan said:


> are you persian by any chance?


No I am middle eastern from Lebanon.


----------



## Fashforward

meeowy said:


> Cartier model!


I wish!


----------



## ZuzanaF

Love my small love and my small JUC ring. I am non stop searching for what to buy next … too many choices to decide on!


----------



## Fashforward

ZuzanaF said:


> View attachment 5204681
> 
> Love my small love and my small JUC ring. I am non stop searching for what to buy next … too many choices to decide on!


It never ends! My fave is the clash and JUC. Wish list continues lol


----------



## Purrsey

ZuzanaF said:


> View attachment 5204681
> 
> Love my small love and my small JUC ring. I am non stop searching for what to buy next … too many choices to decide on!


I totally understand what you mean lol.
Is JUC slim ring comfy? This is in my wish list (and with diamonds).  
I tried only regular before and I don't fancy it (too thick for my liking) so hoping the slim one will be comfy.


----------



## Winiebean

My first cartier piece, sm JUC w/ diamonds, size 14 so obsessed  also tried on the sm love w/ diamonds, regular love, and regular love w/ diamonds. already can’t wait for my next piece!


----------



## ZuzanaF

Purrsey said:


> I totally understand what you mean lol.
> Is JUC slim ring comfy? This is in my wish list (and with diamonds).
> I tried only regular before and I don't fancy it (too thick for my liking) so hoping the slim one will be comfy.


It is comfortable, but it really depends on the size. When it’s hot outside, the JUC ring fits perfect, but when it’s cold it’s way too loose. I wish I bought it in a smaller ring size, but I tried it on in summer and it fitted perfectly, did not think of winter and how my fingers shrink. So now I put one of those soft ring stoppers in the back when it’s cold. I am looking at buying a stopper ring to pair with it. So keep that in mind


----------



## Scandibabe

Indian summer vibes in front of the outside fireplace with rose champagne and Cartier


----------



## marisanz

Stole my BF’s Rolex for the day


----------



## Purrsey

But Chaumet steals the show because she hits back the light.


----------



## mugenprincess

Finally got to open my rose gold small love with 6 diamonds for my birthday


----------



## XCCX

mugenprincess said:


> Finally got to open my rose gold small love with 6 diamonds for my birthday


Beautiful! Happy birthday!


----------



## jaskg144

I've really been loving wearing my Love on it's own recently  I'm finding that I appreciate it more if I don't stack it. Also wearing my WG Love band as always.


----------



## cali_to_ny

Small 6 diamond YG Love + H + VCA


----------



## Santal90

My most recent addition to my stack: cartier love pave in white gold! Push present for my second baby!


----------



## Purrsey

Santal90 said:


> My most recent addition to my stack: cartier love pave in white gold! Push present for my second baby!


I don't really stack much but gosh this is the prettiest stack I've seen.


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

Santal90 said:


> My most recent addition to my stack: cartier love pave in white gold! Push present for my second baby!





Purrsey said:


> I don't really stack much but gosh this is the prettiest stack I've seen.



I concur! I literally can’t stop staring and now I’m reevaluating my current stack omg.


----------



## Purrsey

Me 


cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> I concur! I literally can’t stop staring and now I’m reevaluating my current stack omg.


Me too can't take my eyes off the stack and I want to print out and paste on my vision board lol.


----------



## Purrsey

Santal90 said:


> My most recent addition to my stack: cartier love pave in white gold! Push present for my second baby!


And Congrats on the baby! I'm sure daddy is happy and the mummy is even more 

Can I ask if your juc goes over others? It's one size down compared to both your love? Does your tennis goes under any?

somehow I "know" the answers (from reading and researching in this forum) but am just hoping I can hear something different suddenly lol.

I have reg love and slim love pave. Toying a 3rd to stack if I'm ever ready.


----------



## Santal90

Purrsey said:


> And Congrats on the baby! I'm sure daddy is happy and the mummy is even more
> 
> Can I ask if your juc goes over others? It's one size down compared to both your love? Does your tennis goes under any?
> 
> somehow I "know" the answers (from reading and researching in this forum) but am just hoping I can hear something different suddenly lol.
> 
> I have reg love and slim love pave. Toying a 3rd to stack if I'm ever ready.


Thanks for your kind words  yes my JUC is a SO for size 14, while the two loves are a size 15. I like minimal movement on my wrist and have the tennis bracelet shortened so it’s quite snug (I shortened it to 14.5cm - it’s around 15.5cm total with the clasp) and it’s high enough that it doesn’t slide under the love, if that makes sense! The juc in the front sort of keeps everything together in place.


----------



## Purrsey

Santal90 said:


> Thanks for your kind words  yes my JUC is a SO for size 14, while the two loves are a size 15. I like minimal movement on my wrist and have the tennis bracelet shortened so it’s quite snug (I shortened it to 14.5cm - it’s around 15.5cm total with the clasp) and it’s high enough that it doesn’t slide under the love, if that makes sense! The juc in the front sort of keeps everything together in place.


This sounds encouraging. If you don't mind, I might want to explore doing the same stack! (Eventually one day maybe perhaps).

can I ask how long did you have to wait for the SO JUC?

And we are same size on the bracelet. On an extra note, I actually think our wrists look similar. So yours in my great inspiration.


----------



## Santal90

Purrsey said:


> This sounds encouraging. If you don't mind, I might want to explore doing the same stack! (Eventually one day maybe perhaps).
> 
> can I ask how long did you have to wait for the SO JUC?
> 
> And we are same size on the bracelet. On an extra note, I actually think our wrists look similar. So yours in my great inspiration.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5207540


Oh wow! Our wrists look so similar! I had to wait 6 weeks for my SO, however this was done in France. Not too sure about how long it takes in other countries, sorry! Looking forward to seeing what Cartier addition you get next!


----------



## Purrsey

Playing with ring stack.


----------



## XCCX

Santal90 said:


> My most recent addition to my stack: cartier love pave in white gold! Push present for my second baby!


Beautiful, perfect stack!!! Love it!


----------



## Ylesiya

Favourite stack:



Thinking of adding this but feels like it is too much/not fit together while Ecrou/Clash seem to be made for each other...


----------



## Classy_Sam

At work today


----------



## Cat Fondler

Classy_Sam said:


> At work today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5208628


You just helped me decide how I’m going to stack today


----------



## Sparkledolll

VCA Butterfly + Clash + Love ❤


----------



## scheurin

Santal90 said:


> My most recent addition to my stack: cartier love pave in white gold! Push present for my second baby!



Nice   I wasn't sure which one of the pavés to get so I bought both but you did the right choice going with the WG


----------



## Cartier Forever

Sparkledolll said:


> VCA Butterfly + Clash + Love ❤



Your stack is impressive as always, love your Netali Nissim too.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Love my Trinity Necklace!


----------



## Purrsey

I like pairing these two rings because they have something in common which is the jagged look.


----------



## nicole0612

SmokieDragon said:


> Love my Trinity Necklace!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5210849


I love your earrings also! Would you mind showing what the full earring looks like? (If it’s not too off topic for this thread!) Thanks!


----------



## papertiger

Ylesiya said:


> Favourite stack:
> View attachment 5208439
> 
> 
> Thinking of adding this but feels like it is too much/not fit together while Ecrou/Clash seem to be made for each other...
> View attachment 5208441



Your duo looks beautiful  

Agreed, I also prefer the 2.


----------



## lumkeikei

having omakase


----------



## nysurg

yayaisnan said:


> what ist he bracelet between the Love and Ecrou?



Sorry for the late response, I just realized that my notifications weren't on! 

It's the Tiffany Metro wire bracelet in 18k rose gold with diamonds!


----------



## nysurg

lvjunkyxo said:


> Love this!!!!!!! ♥❤❤❤❤ How is the sizing for it compared to your love and thin JUC ?


My love bracelet is the same size as my JUC but i have the love cuff since I have to be able to take it off. Honestly, love the cuff but I should have gone 1 size smaller since it moves quite a bit.


----------



## SmokieDragon

nicole0612 said:


> I love your earrings also! Would you mind showing what the full earring looks like? (If it’s not too off topic for this thread!) Thanks!



Thanks so much! Here's a recent photo I posted on another forum (https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/what-jewelry-are-you-wearing-today.686425/post-34770654). It's a FOPE Prima earring. It has a really comfortable Omega back and it's become my daily pair of earrings since the mask I wear has strong ear loops


----------



## nicole0612

SmokieDragon said:


> Thanks so much! Here's a recent photo I posted on another forum (https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/what-jewelry-are-you-wearing-today.686425/post-34770654). It's a FOPE Prima earring. It has a really comfortable Omega back and it's become my daily pair of earrings since the mask I wear has strong ear loops


Thank you! I love them. I have heard of this brand, but I didn’t realize it was fine jewelry (and such interesting designs). I think the textured construction would be so pretty paired with my Clash items!


----------



## blumster

Santal90 said:


> My most recent addition to my stack: cartier love pave in white gold! Push present for my second baby!


SO so gorgeous- can you please tell me the total carat weight of your tennis bracelet?  I am in the market and I love how yours looks with your love and JUC!


----------



## MaggyH

SmokieDragon said:


> Love my Trinity Necklace!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5210849


Love your Trinity! Is that a Tiffany's diamond necklace you are wearing?


----------



## scheurin

Panthère a bit frightened at LAX


----------



## Santal90

blumster said:


> SO so gorgeous- can you please tell me the total carat weight of your tennis bracelet?  I am in the market and I love how yours looks with your love and JUC!


Thank you  it is 7.5 carats total. It’s originally a 10 carat bracelet but I had it shortened so I could wear it in a stack without it overlapping


----------



## SmokieDragon

MaggyH said:


> Love your Trinity! Is that a Tiffany's diamond necklace you are wearing?



Thanks so much! My diamond necklace is custom-made by a local jeweller here in Malaysia. It was a toss-up between the Diamants Legers and going custom-made. So in the end, I decided to go custom-made for the diamond necklace and get the Trinity necklace


----------



## missie1

Bijouxlady said:


> Finally got the Balloon Bleu in YG for a milestone anniversary & birthday.  Actually the SA searched & found the last one in the company. In Canada! Covid seems to have caused a shortage. Didn’t want to wait 9-12 mo for more to be made.
> 
> View attachment 5203223


Absolutely beautiful watch.


----------



## missie1

Changed the strap on my RG BB 36 to lilac strap at the jewelers yesterday


----------



## Cool Breeze

missie1 said:


> Changed the strap on my RG BB 36 to lilac strap at the jewelers yesterday
> 
> View attachment 5213400


Love that color!  It makes everything pop!


----------



## Sparkledolll

JUC and Love ❤️


----------



## Bijouxlady

missie1 said:


> Absolutely beautiful watch.


Thank you! I love it!


----------



## Glitterbomb

cartier + vca


----------



## Purrsey

Glitterbomb said:


> cartier + vca
> 
> View attachment 5214195


I think your profile name is so on point. Love this stack because it's glitter da bomb omg. 

Are they all RG except for your reg love with diamonds?


----------



## Glitterbomb

Purrsey said:


> I think your profile name is so on point. Love this stack because it's glitter da bomb omg.
> 
> Are they all RG except for your reg love with diamonds?



Thank you!

Both loves are yellow gold, the juc and perlee are rose gold


----------



## MaggyH

Sparkledolll said:


> JUC and Love ❤
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5214034


Simply beautiful stack! Love your ring too


----------



## mocktail

Contemporary edgy (Clash ring) + classic feminine (Alhambra bracelet)


----------



## 100700

Just sold my sm love and bought a 10 diamonds pink gold love bracelet sm


----------



## nicole0612

100700 said:


> Just sold my sm love and bought a 10 diamonds pink gold love bracelet sm
> View attachment 5215346
> View attachment 5215347
> View attachment 5215348
> View attachment 5215349


Such a lovely pairing! Is your ER a Lucida? I love that cut/style!


----------



## 100700

nicole0612 said:


> Such a lovely pairing! Is your ER a Lucida? I love that cut/style!


Thank you  yes my er is a tiffany lucida ring ~


----------



## SabiLyn

Out walking the  just got my classic RG back from screw enhancement. Had it done on the rainbow and it made a huge difference. Funny how it’s so much pinker not having been worn awhile


----------



## nicole0612

100700 said:


> Thank you  yes my er is a tiffany lucida ring ~


It’s gorgeous, I have always loved that cut.


----------



## Evescot

Hello, have been admiring all the pics for ages...  Thank you for great ideas, I finally brought up my courage to share my photos - I go for colour scheme depends on the outfit and/or bag's base colour & hardware etc  

In order of :  Pink gold day (with Chopard Icecube ring), Mixed (with Trinity), Silver & Black day (with Chanel Ultra ring) and Silver & White day (with VCA Frivole ring)!


----------



## scheurin

Cool. And thank you for sharing


----------



## Ylesiya

Panthere and panthere


----------



## gigi124

6 months with my love and first time doing red polish


----------



## Purrsey

gigi124 said:


> 6 months with my love and first time doing red polish


Red and gold and so elegant!


----------



## missie1

Glitterbomb said:


> cartier + vca
> 
> View attachment 5214195


Absolute killer stack…..your arm is serious business


----------



## Purrsey

Just added a new JUC.


----------



## sandra w

nice foto ,i love the spike bracelet.you dont see them often here in spain


----------



## Evescot

Purrsey said:


> Red and gold and so elegant!


Totally agree - and this combo screaming for Louboutin IMO!!


----------



## saranghae

JUC sm with diamonds, my fav piece.


----------



## sandra w

awesome


----------



## Purrsey

Taking a walk with my little one. She is so tiny she is all covered by her hat here.


----------



## lxrac

Saturday morning errands, matcha and Cartier  #morningperson


----------



## TITI TATA

Fabfashion said:


> I don’t have exact jewelry tool but using both a ruler and a tape measure, each band is about 2-2.1 mm wide.


Thank you for taking the time to check!


----------



## MainlyBailey

Casual day drinking on Sunday


----------



## emo4488

MainlyBailey said:


> Casual day drinking on Sunday


Love it! And your dress is adorable!


----------



## MainlyBailey

emo4488 said:


> Love it! And your dress is adorable!


youre too kind- TY! I’m always out for that next best deal from TJ Maxx


----------



## chi_lover91

Todays stack for (Canadian) Thanksgiving


----------



## MaggyH

chi_lover91 said:


> View attachment 5220403
> 
> Todays stack for (Canadian) Thanksgiving


Absolutely beautiful! Love your colour bracelet, which stones are those?


----------



## chi_lover91

MaggyH said:


> Absolutely beautiful! Love your colour bracelet, which stones are those?


Thank you dear ! I believe there is many types of gemstones such as Amethyst,Tanzanite,Peridot,Sapphire,Tourmaline etc… to create the rainbow of colors in the bracelet.


----------



## MainlyBailey

chi_lover91 said:


> View attachment 5220403
> 
> Todays stack for (Canadian) Thanksgiving


Wow I love this! Where did you find your colorful tennis bracelet?


----------



## Purrsey

chi_lover91 said:


> Thank you dear ! I believe there is many types of gemstones such as Amethyst,Tanzanite,Peridot,Sapphire,Tourmaline etc… to create the rainbow of colors in the bracelet.


I think we are swooned by your gem bracelet. I'm going to show this to my jeweller.


----------



## chi_lover91

MainlyBailey said:


> Wow I love this! Where did you find your colorful tennis bracelet?


Hello! I found it in the shop JewelsPark on Etsy, he was kind enough to have my input on the layout of the bracelet and I picked the colors and sequence myself. Similarly I know Luisa Alexander and Stephanie Gottlieb make these bracelets as well but at 3-4x’s the price.


----------



## chi_lover91

Purrsey said:


> I think we are swooned by your gem bracelet. I'm going to show this to my jeweller.


Thank you so much! It’s new to me too and I can’t stop staring at it   . I really wanted to implement some color in my stack and this was perfect !


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

chi_lover91 said:


> View attachment 5220403
> 
> Todays stack for (Canadian) Thanksgiving



Love! What size is your Rolex?


----------



## zibeline91

Taking the bus with my Panther


----------



## apple_28

chi_lover91 said:


> View attachment 5220403
> 
> Todays stack for (Canadian) Thanksgiving



Love your stack! What size is your Rolex? And are you getting scratches from stacking it with your love bracelet?


----------



## chi_lover91

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> Love! What size is your Rolex?


It’s a midsize , 31mm


----------



## chi_lover91

apple_28 said:


> Love your stack! What size is your Rolex? And are you getting scratches from stacking it with your love bracelet?


Thank you ! It’s a midsize . 31 mm and yes it’s getting scratches. Only on the sides of the case where no one looks anyway . I figure it will be polished one of these days so I don’t mind


----------



## lxrac

*Wore my OG gold love bangle today. I'm contemplating of selling this, it's one size too big. This one is size 18cm. 

*


----------



## Cat Fondler

lxrac said:


> *Wore my OG gold love bangle today. I'm contemplating of selling this, it's one size too big. This one is size 18cm.
> View attachment 5222925
> *


Would you get something else instead or a smaller size?


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

Feeling “Halloweeney” today in this fall flannel with my stack (:


----------



## Gunia17

[CYTAT="cmadtmifyb0623, post: 34807169, członek: 614754"]
Czuję dziś „Halloweeney” w tej jesiennej flaneli z moim stosem (:

View attachment 5223274

[/CYTAT]
Are the Love Braclets yellow or pink gold?


----------



## lxrac

Cat Fondler said:


> Would you get something else instead or a smaller size?



Hi I'll get the same exact one for sure but a smaller size. But I really want to buy a Clash bangle this year though  hehe


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

Gunia17 said:


> [CYTAT="cmadtmifyb0623, post: 34807169, członek: 614754"]
> Czuję dziś „Halloweeney” w tej jesiennej flaneli z moim stosem (:
> 
> View attachment 5223274
> 
> [/CYTAT]
> Are the Love Braclets yellow or pink gold?



The one closest to my tennis bracelet is pink gold and the other is yellow gold. (:


----------



## Cat Fondler

lxrac said:


> Hi I'll get the same exact one for sure but a smaller size. But I really want to buy a Clash bangle this year though  hehe


I hope you get it—a good fit is so important.
I am loving my 2-day old Clash bracelet!


----------



## lxrac

Cat Fondler said:


> I hope you get it—a good fit is so important.
> I am loving my 2-day old Clash bracelet!



I love your Clash! what size are you on both bangles?


----------



## Cat Fondler

lxrac said:


> I love your Clash! what size are you on both bangles?


Thanks! 17 love, 15 clash. My wrist is 15.3cm I believe.


----------



## Yodabest

Today’s stack!


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

PC1984 said:


> Today’s stack!



Wow I love this stack ❤️ What size is your clash the small or medium? I’ve been loving them lately and haven’t tried them on yet.


----------



## Yodabest

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> Wow I love this stack ❤ What size is your clash the small or medium? I’ve been loving them lately and haven’t tried them on yet.



Thank you! This is the small clash


----------



## Purrsey

Today I tried to wear both love separated by the sm JUC and I love it! (More than when the sm love sits beside the regular love)


----------



## Gringach

Purrsey said:


> Today I tried to wear both love separated by the sm JUC and I love it! (More than when the sm love sits beside the regular love)
> 
> View attachment 5224679


Your bracelets are beautiful and what a great stack!
But if I can make a suggestion, what about putting the pavé one to the middle?
You would avoid scratches on your reg Love (diamonds would not get scratched by your JUC) and the bling in the middle would elevate the whole stack with your other solid gold bracelets


----------



## Purrsey

Gringach said:


> Your bracelets are beautiful and what a great stack!
> But if I can make a suggestion, what about putting the pavé one to the middle?
> You would avoid scratches on your reg Love (diamonds would not get scratched by your JUC) and the bling in the middle would elevate the whole stack with your other solid gold bracelets


So i tried on some permutations!
Actually when i purchased the JUC, I had always wanted it to be the first bracelet closest to my palm. But with the nail head facing me, the nail end will go over the love, scratching love. Thus I move the JUC up (or down depends on perspective).
Now I decided to go back to my desire, by having JUC moving back as the first bracelet but I have to switch it (nail head faces away from me instead).  And I think I got it right!



And the previous stack where the Juc is in the middle is a bad idea. Nail end goes over my pave love (realisation after 5mins I posted it).


----------



## Gringach

Purrsey said:


> So i tried on some permutations!
> Actually when i purchased the JUC, I had always wanted it to be the first bracelet closest to my palm. But with the nail head facing me, the nail end will go over the love, scratching love. Thus I move the JUC up (or down depends on perspective).
> Now I decided to go back to my desire, by having JUC moving back as the first bracelet but I have to switch it (nail head faces away from me instead).  And I think I got it right!
> 
> View attachment 5224745
> 
> And the previous stack where the Juc is in the middle is a bad idea. Nail end goes over my pave love (realisation after 5mins I posted it).


I love it with the pavé in the middle


----------



## marisanz

Changed to blue today.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Been pink for a week now


----------



## Cartier Forever

SmokieDragon said:


> Been pink for a week now
> 
> View attachment 5225555


Love this color, looks cute together with the ruby on your Qeelin.


----------



## Prada Prince

My stack yesterday with the small YG Love…


----------



## Cat Fondler

marisanz said:


> Changed to blue today.
> 
> View attachment 5225504


Beautiful. Love the simplicity of this.


----------



## cali_to_ny

Fall vibes


----------



## chi_lover91

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> Feeling “Halloweeney” today in this fall flannel with my stack (:
> 
> View attachment 5223274


Lovely stack hun. I’m really loving the size of your tennis bracelet , may I ask what the tcw of it is?


----------



## south-of-france

At the office, lunch break


----------



## scheurin

I like the 2 JUC stacked. Cool idea to do it that way


----------



## Gringach

south-of-france said:


> At the office, lunch break


Great that you kept your small JUC


----------



## south-of-france

scheurin said:


> I like the 2 JUC stacked. Cool idea to do it that way



Thank you 


Gringach said:


> Great that you kept your small JUC


Thank you, me too


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

chi_lover91 said:


> Lovely stack hun. I’m really loving the size of your tennis bracelet , may I ask what the tcw of it is?



Thank you! It is 10 ctw.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Trinity Chain Bracelet while giving my dog a belly rub


----------



## Purrsey

Occasionally my little one decides on my stack with hers  
(I somehow still prefer to wear separate hands for reg love and sm pave).


----------



## Cartier Forever

Purrsey said:


> Occasionally my little one decides on my stack with hers
> (I somehow still prefer to wear separate hands for reg love and sm pave).


That is so sweet!


----------



## MaggyH

SmokieDragon said:


> Trinity Chain Bracelet while giving my dog a belly rub
> 
> View attachment 5227206


Your fur baby looks soo cuddly and soft! What kind of dog is it?


----------



## MaggyH

Purrsey said:


> Occasionally my little one decides on my stack with hers
> (I somehow still prefer to wear separate hands for reg love and sm pave).


That's so cute! She's got a great taste


----------



## Cat Fondler

Three amigos…


----------



## Glitterbomb

Extra blingy stack today


----------



## Cartier Forever

Glitterbomb said:


> Extra blingy stack today
> 
> View attachment 5228058


Wow, your stack is to die for! Love it


----------



## Fashforward

Smaller stack for today but still


----------



## lxrac

Me and my baby yorkie CRYING after watching "Titanic"  while wearing little Carti ring (with little Bvlgi ring).


----------



## SmokieDragon

MaggyH said:


> Your fur baby looks soo cuddly and soft! What kind of dog is it?



Thanks! He’s my 7 year old Shih Tzu, Benji!


----------



## Prada Prince

My stack yesterday in the New Bond Street boutique after getting my small Love buffed. 

A jewellery house trifecta of Bulgari, Cartier and Tiffany…


----------



## americanroyal89

Prada Prince said:


> My stack yesterday in the New Bond Street boutique after getting my small Love buffed.
> 
> A jewellery house trifecta of Bulgari, Cartier and Tiffany…
> View attachment 5229099


Such a bad influence. I’m really considering adding a small dbty to my stack lol 
Looks great on you!


----------



## merekat703

yg wedding band. Epcot food and wine festival!


----------



## LexLV

My new clash bracelet in the small size, really like and now considering the necklace eek!


----------



## lxrac

*Last night's special event stack that twinkled the universe   *(w/ the Pavé LØVE ring) Enjoying these 3 this weekend before they all go back in the safe box for awhile again!


----------



## merekat703

I love my small collection


----------



## Cat Fondler

Fall vibes…


----------



## lxrac

Cat Fondler said:


> Fall vibes…



LOVE that cord color! I'm going to copy you and get mines exchanged. What color is it? burnt orange? lol


----------



## Cat Fondler

lxrac said:


> LOVE that cord color! I'm going to copy you and get mines exchanged. What color is it? burnt orange? lol


I’m flattered! It’s a brownish rust.


----------



## Sparkledolll

Love with Clash and Carolina Bucci friendship bracelet


----------



## SabiLyn

Enjoying Prosecco and Saturday breeze with my


----------



## SK_pochacco

My Cartier necklaces collection


~ Yellow Gold ~


----------



## Pinkie*

Yoshi1296 said:


> I just got a Cartier trinity ring in the classic size today! I put it on asap. Here it is with my Tiffany T two ring and my moms band.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3521196


Love


----------



## BookishBlonde

Pinkie* said:


> Love


Absolutely beautiful! I am getting my Mom this ring for Christmas, it is such a stunning classic


----------



## mgoch

CoCoBelle said:


> View attachment 5165251
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stack of the day! Love my love cuffs!


HI- are the gold cuffs YG or RG?  I have a RG cuff and thinking about getting another one- but wondering if one in YG would look weird next to it- especially since I wear the clash ring and JUC ring on that hand and those are both RG.  LMK what you think!  I love my cuff (had it for 5 years) because I don't sleep w/ jewelry on and it's versatile!  TY!


----------



## Purrsey

Added a dainty bracelet (always wanted a small malachite in my jewellery) and i found one. Just modeling it with my stack. Wont wear on my right hand stack because it crosses like crazy with my other pieces. But on my left with VCA I think it's perfect! I think the green looks good against my skin tone. Yes? :
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
.


----------



## BookishBlonde

Purrsey said:


> Added a dainty bracelet (always wanted a small malachite in my jewellery) and i found one. Just modeling it with my stack. Wont wear on my right hand stack because it crosses like crazy with my other pieces. But on my left with VCA I think it's perfect! I think the green looks good against my skin tone. Yes? :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5232726
> View attachment 5232727
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


 
I adore that malachite piece! It looks stunning on you


----------



## CoCoBelle

mgoch said:


> HI- are the gold cuffs YG or RG?  I have a RG cuff and thinking about getting another one- but wondering if one in YG would look weird next to it- especially since I wear the clash ring and JUC ring on that hand and those are both RG.  LMK what you think!  I love my cuff (had it for 5 years) because I don't sleep w/ jewelry on and it's versatile!  TY!


I think it looks beautiful! I was worried about that as well, so I purchased my 2nd cuff (RG) with a stone for a bit a depth. I’ve read the rose gold will match the gold color one day, so the stone will help in that aspect. Maybe consider the gold cuff with diamond to keep the individuality of each cuff.


----------



## mgoch

CoCoBelle said:


> I think it looks beautiful! I was worried about that as well, so I purchased my 2nd cuff (RG) with a stone for a bit a depth. I’ve read the rose gold will match the gold color one day, so the stone will help in that aspect. Maybe consider the gold cuff with diamond to keep the individuality of each cuff.


Oh cool- so you're saying one is rose and one is gold?  My RG cuff has a single pink sapphire in it....  I can't get in to my cartier boutique til the end of Nov, so I can't try on any time soon!  AHHH


----------



## CoCoBelle

mgoch said:


> Oh cool- so you're saying one is rose and one is gold?  My RG cuff has a single pink sapphire in it....  I can't get in to my cartier boutique til the end of Nov, so I can't try on any time soon!  AHHH


Perfect! My RG cuff has a pink sapphire and my yellow gold cuff is plain. They stack beautifully together!


----------



## Cams

Today wearing my small Yg with 2 piece fusion


----------



## Purrsey

Spa night and everything has to be off, except for reg love. You lucky chap.


----------



## mgoch

Purrsey said:


> Spa night and everything has to be off, except for reg love. You lucky chap.
> View attachment 5233652


Love everything!!
Do you typically not remove the sweet alhambra (shower etc in it)?


----------



## Purrsey

mgoch said:


> Love everything!!
> Do you typically not remove the sweet alhambra (shower etc in it)?


Thank you. 
I don't. I know I know ... MOP. This bracelet is not the easiest to put on (partly it's snug fit). It was sitting in my closet for a few years because I just cannot stand the motion (taking on/off). Few months ago I decided to get the best ROI and wear it and never take it off (except for massage days). I think the MOP is not as pretty as day 1; but it's so tiny anyway and I love it it's on me all the time (especially it has sentimental value).


----------



## mgoch

Purrsey said:


> Thank you.
> I don't. I know I know ... MOP. This bracelet is not the easiest to put on (partly it's snug fit). It was sitting in my closet for a few years because I just cannot stand the motion (taking on/off). Few months ago I decided to get the best ROI and wear it and never take it off (except for massage days). I think the MOP is not as pretty as day 1; but it's so tiny anyway and I love it it's on me all the time (especially it has sentimental value).


Totally.  I agree it's small and if you're not going to wear it if you take it off, then why have it!  I am about to hit the order button on the sweet butterfly online..... I know I want that one for sure (I think I've emotionally moved on from the baby love lol... maybe)....but I'm sort of waiting for something I have for sale on posh to sell... but I may treat myself anyway!


----------



## XCCX

My beloved Cartier pieces while trying on the Chaumet Bee My Love rings. I ended up getting both YG and WG


----------



## MaggyH

XCCX said:


> My beloved Cartier pieces while trying on the Chaumet Bee My Love rings. I ended up getting both YG and WG


Oh wow, the BML rings look stunning, love how they reflect light! Will you be getting a matching bracelet too?


----------



## BookishBlonde

My clash necklaces arrived today, I was so excited I put them on right away even though I was in my workout clothes  

I plan to wear these necklaces daily, I’m already obsessed 

You can also see my regular JUC with diamonds bracelet in this photo, another every day piece


----------



## TiffanyLove27

My stack today! I always find it surprising that the dbty is so small yet so sparkly!


----------



## XCCX

MaggyH said:


> Oh wow, the BML rings look stunning, love how they reflect light! Will you be getting a matching bracelet too?


Thank you! 
I actually think that I am content with this small dose of Chaumet


----------



## cali_to_ny

Rare day at the office view


----------



## dbcelly

TiffanyLove27 said:


> My stack today! I always find it surprising that the dbty is so small yet so sparkly!
> 
> View attachment 5234294


Your stack is so pretty!  I've been debating if I should get the Tiffany T narrow wire or the T1 hinged bangle.  Is yours the medium or narrow version?

Worried the T wire will eventually bend out of shape.  But I like how is simple and dainty enough I can wear it on it's own casually.


----------



## Pinkie*

Purrsey said:


> Added a dainty bracelet (always wanted a small malachite in my jewellery) and i found one. Just modeling it with my stack. Wont wear on my right hand stack because it crosses like crazy with my other pieces. But on my left with VCA I think it's perfect! I think the green looks good against my skin tone. Yes? :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5232726
> View attachment 5232727
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Beutiful stack


----------



## BookishBlonde

Yoshi1296 said:


> I just got a Cartier trinity ring in the classic size today! I put it on asap. Here it is with my Tiffany T two ring and my moms band.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3521196


Stunning! Out of curiosity, what size did you get the classic ring in? I know the sizing can be slightly off for the trinity ring.


----------



## mgoch

Yoshi1296 said:


> I just got a Cartier trinity ring in the classic size today! I put it on asap. Here it is with my Tiffany T two ring and my moms band.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3521196


absolutely LOVE this!!!


----------



## Yoshi1296

BookishBlonde said:


> Stunning! Out of curiosity, what size did you get the classic ring in? I know the sizing can be slightly off for the trinity ring.



Thank you! The trinity ran big for me, so I got a 58. But 5 years later, I lost some weight and now its still too big on me so it is sitting in the bank vault lol. I have a new trinity on my pinky now and that one is size 51. Also smaller by a full size compared to my other pinky rings.



mgoch said:


> absolutely LOVE this!!!



Thanks!!


----------



## TiffanyLove27

dbcelly said:


> Your stack is so pretty!  I've been debating if I should get the Tiffany T narrow wire or the T1 hinged bangle.  Is yours the medium or narrow version?
> 
> Worried the T wire will eventually bend out of shape.  But I like how is simple and dainty enough I can wear it on it's own casually.


Thank you!! Mine is the medium version. I’ve had mine since it came out and I wear it all the time. It’s never been out of shape. I do treat my jewelry gently. I think unless you’re aggressively taking it on and off all the time it should be totally fine. Go for it, I still love it as much as I did on the first day!


----------



## dbcelly

TiffanyLove27 said:


> Thank you!! Mine is the medium version. I’ve had mine since it came out and I wear it all the time. It’s never been out of shape. I do treat my jewelry gently. I think unless you’re aggressively taking it on and off all the time it should be totally fine. Go for it, I still love it as much as I did on the first day!


THanks for your reply!  I should prob post in Tiffany forum, but given your stack with the love... between the Tiffany T and the dbty, which one would you choose if you have to pick one?!


----------



## TiffanyLove27

dbcelly said:


> THanks for your reply!  I should prob post in Tiffany forum, but given your stack with the love... between the Tiffany T and the dbty, which one would you choose if you have to pick one?!


I would definitely go with the T. For one thing the styles really go well with each other. The dbty is very sparkly but it goes under the Love a lot, and it scratches underneath my bracelet if that makes sense. I add it to my stack mostly for a bit of fun! If you’re interested in the dbty, I strongly recommend you pick the rose gold version. The yellow gold one (the one I have) has a much thinner bezel which leaves the under side of the diamonds exposed. These sharp ends will poke you lightly throughout the day and if you’re sensitive, it can get really annoying!


----------



## dbcelly

TiffanyLove27 said:


> I would definitely go with the T. For one thing the styles really go well with each other. The dbty is very sparkly but it goes under the Love a lot, and it scratches underneath my bracelet if that makes sense. I add it to my stack mostly for a bit of fun! If you’re interested in the dbty, I strongly recommend you pick the rose gold version. The yellow gold one (the one I have) has a much thinner bezel which leaves the under side of the diamonds exposed. These sharp ends will poke you lightly throughout the day and if you’re sensitive, it can get really annoying!



Thanks for the tip on the dbty.  Had no idea to even think about the back of the of the bezel but you're right, I'd be so annoyed if it kept poking into my wrist!  I was interested in the rose gold version so good to know the bezel is thicker - I wonder why... maybe cuz of the copper?


----------



## hokatie

My new combo


----------



## TiffanyLove27

dbcelly said:


> Thanks for the tip on the dbty.  Had no idea to even think about the back of the of the bezel but you're right, I'd be so annoyed if it kept poking into my wrist!  I was interested in the rose gold version so good to know the bezel is thicker - I wonder why... maybe cuz of the copper?


I am not sure. All of their rose gold dbty pieces have a thicker bezel, maybe it is a different look? The thicker bezel does make the diamonds look bigger haha!


----------



## ctimec

Autumnal stack


----------



## LexLV

RG JUC, SM Clash and LOVE stack, do you like this?


----------



## ggnyc

ctimec said:


> Autumnal stack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5237159


Gorgeous! I just bought a regular Love and am waiting for my small Love to come back from repair. I’m curious to see what they look like stacked together. I thought maybe I would sell the small love but I’m loving your stack so maybe she’s a keeper!
Is that a regular or small JUC?


----------



## ctimec

Thanks @ggnyc ! It’s the sm juc. The reg love is a new addition. Wasn’t sure if I could handle wearing a bracelet all of the time, so I got the sm first to test it. No problem wearing the reg all of the time!


----------



## ctimec

LexLV said:


> RG JUC, SM Clash and LOVE stack, do you like this?


 
Love this!!


----------



## lalapurplelala

Our first Cartier piece as a couple! Just became a Mrs. last week. So happy. Excuse our small fingers in action.


----------



## jaskg144

Matching sets with my love bands today


----------



## lxrac

*Low key jewelry Sunday. Just my good ole jolly YG love bangle in regular size.  
(I miss my pavés but they're hidden far away at a bank lol)


*


----------



## Purrsey

Family day. It was a really good day.


----------



## CrazyCool01

LexLV said:


> RG JUC, SM Clash and LOVE stack, do you like this?


Woow Stunning ❤️


----------



## Purrsey

Waited for weeks for my old jewellery pieces to be reset into rings and bracelet.

I have a new friend for my Cartier stack   (used to be ear studs). And also new rings (used to be bracelet and earrings).


----------



## mgoch

Purrsey said:


> Waited for weeks for my old jewellery pieces to be reset into rings and bracelet.
> 
> I have a new friend for my Cartier stack   (used to be ear studs). And also new rings (used to be bracelet and earrings).
> 
> 
> View attachment 5239364
> View attachment 5239368
> View attachment 5239369


OMG LOVE!!!  That bracelet is amazing!


----------



## lxrac

Been thinking about my pavé løve pieces so I checked out one at the bank today; 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
The YG pavé løve bangle. My YG regular løve now has a playmate for few days.


----------



## ChanelCartier

lxrac said:


> Been thinking about my pavé løve pieces so I checked out one at the bank today;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5239876
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The YG pavé løve bangle. My YG regular løve now has a playmate for few days.


Why keep that in the bank? Such a waste. I would wear that everyday!


----------



## marisanz

My Cartier LOVE & Trinity have a new Best Friend     #IsaidYes


----------



## americanroyal89

marisanz said:


> My Cartier LOVE & Trinity have a new Best Friend     #IsaidYes
> 
> View attachment 5240180


Congratulations!!!


----------



## BookishBlonde

marisanz said:


> My Cartier LOVE & Trinity have a new Best Friend     #IsaidYes
> 
> View attachment 5240180



Congratulations! Your ring is absolutely stunning, I love oval stones so much. Wishing you and your partner many years of happiness


----------



## MaggyH

marisanz said:


> My Cartier LOVE & Trinity have a new Best Friend     #IsaidYes
> 
> View attachment 5240180


Congratulations  it’s a beautiful ring!


----------



## Purrsey

marisanz said:


> My Cartier LOVE & Trinity have a new Best Friend     #IsaidYes
> 
> View attachment 5240180



congratulations! 
I'm sure the better half is super delighted and the bride to be is definitely over the moon! #canttakemyeyesoffthering


----------



## The_Bagosaurus

saranghae said:


> View attachment 5218347
> 
> JUC sm with diamonds, my fav piece.


Hi! I was wondering if your JUC is in YG or RG?
Thank you!


----------



## Purrsey

same old stack but I needed to take a pic with the irresistible background


----------



## lxrac

Purrsey said:


> same old stack but I needed to take a pic with the irresistible background



Show us More more more!


----------



## meeowy

Purrsey said:


> same old stack but I needed to take a pic with the irresistible background


The bouncy paradise bracelet really elevated your stack.  Very modern.    Looks great!


----------



## Purrsey

meeowy said:


> The bouncy paradise bracelet really elevated your stack.  Very modern.    Looks great!


Ha! this really tickles me!
I wished that bracelet has better longevity then.


----------



## EmilyM111

Taking my new Love bracelet to a desert


----------



## A bottle of Red

Purrsey said:


> Waited for weeks for my old jewellery pieces to be reset into rings and bracelet.
> 
> I have a new friend for my Cartier stack   (used to be ear studs). And also new rings (used to be bracelet and earrings).
> 
> 
> View attachment 5239364
> View attachment 5239368
> View attachment 5239369


Amazing to have a trustworthy jeweler who can create these new pieces from old!


----------



## HelloSunshinez

Love the YG regular JUC and RG love as always! Ive added new VCA YG 5 motif and also love this stack. So classic!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Trinity necklace and chain bracelet


----------



## americanroyal89

I’m still obsessed. Especially when the light hits it like this.
*swoon*
Let me get back to work lol


----------



## hers4eva

SmokieDragon said:


> Trinity necklace and chain bracelet
> 
> View attachment 5242115
> View attachment 5242116



gorgeous necklace


----------



## SmokieDragon

hers4eva said:


> gorgeous necklace



Thanks so much!!


----------



## Purrsey

With my fav garnet and BML rings today.


----------



## nycmamaofone

HelloSunshinez said:


> Love the YG regular JUC and RG love as always! Ive added new VCA YG 5 motif and also love this stack. So classic!
> 
> View attachment 5242085
> View attachment 5242087


Wow, what a gorgeous stack! May I ask how many carats is your tennis bracelet?


----------



## cartierloverjs

Waiting for 1.5 months, the Maillon Panthere ring arrived today. Love it!


----------



## Winiebean

Haven’t taken my Juc 14 off since I bought it


----------



## Cat Fondler

Winiebean said:


> Haven’t taken my Juc 14 off since I bought it
> View attachment 5243363


Looks so nice on you! Is this the small?


----------



## prattedu

Just got new love necklace!It was way cuter in person


----------



## Cartier Forever

Into The Wild @K11 Musea HK


----------



## ray_of_light

Cartier Forever said:


> Into The Wild @K11 Musea HK


Gorgeous!


----------



## Winiebean

Cat Fondler said:


> Looks so nice on you! Is this the small?


Thank you It is. I’m still very new to Cartier, but I think the Juc 14 size only comes in the small version. I tried the regular on when I purchased this, but it just seemed too big on me. The loves however, I really liked the regular size over the small ones. Hoping my next Cartier purchase can be the regular Love 15 with 4 diamonds


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Cat Fondler said:


> I hope you get it—a good fit is so important.
> I am loving my 2-day old Clash bracelet!



I’m loving it, too!


----------



## Lanier

Winiebean said:


> Haven’t taken my Juc 14 off since I bought it
> View attachment 5243363


It looks so lovely on you! Do you mind sharing approximately what size your wrist is?


----------



## Winiebean

Lanier said:


> It looks so lovely on you! Do you mind sharing approximately what size your wrist is?


Thanks!  It’s around 5 inches, so ~12.5-13cm


----------



## twinkleAA

I'm super new to Cartier and finally found a replacement for my wedding ring (cos I can't fit in anymore). So in love with my first purchase and definitely will add on in future.


----------



## lxrac

*Ladies and gentlemen: HER! I took her out to play. Baby RG small pavé bangle rocking with me and my OG YG bangle today! LøVe makes the world go round!*


----------



## J_Lurker

I just added a 2ct yellow gold tennis bracelet to begin stacking! I did own a small JUC bracelet too but sold it because it felt so flimsy - I was always so scared taking it on and off and weary when it was actually on. I don’t like anything I feel I have to be precious with. Hoping for a MOP Sweet Alhambra bracelet for Christmas to continue my dainty stack  thanks for letting me share


----------



## SparkleOnSunday

J_Lurker said:


> I just added a 2ct yellow gold tennis bracelet to begin stacking! I did own a small JUC bracelet too but sold it because it felt so flimsy - I was always so scared taking it on and off and weary when it was actually on. I don’t like anything I feel I have to be precious with. Hoping for a MOP Sweet Alhambra bracelet for Christmas to continue my dainty stack  thanks for letting me share
> View attachment 5246237
> View attachment 5246238


Beautiful! Love your ring, too. What a pretty stack!


----------



## J_Lurker

SparkleOnSunday said:


> Beautiful! Love your ring, too. What a pretty stack!


Thank you so much


----------



## Fashforward

Posted on another thread too but wanted to add it here too. Clash stack of the day. My everyday look.


----------



## 3lena

Regular and small YG love bracelets in size 16, with my 6.5ct tennis bracelet in between  

what else should I add to my stack?? ♥️


----------



## Cat Fondler

3lena said:


> Regular and small YG love bracelets in size 16, with my 6.5ct tennis bracelet in between
> 
> what else should I add to my stack?? ♥


Small JUC with diamonds?


----------



## ChanelCartier

3lena said:


> Regular and small YG love bracelets in size 16, with my 6.5ct tennis bracelet in between
> 
> what else should I add to my stack?? ♥


Looks perfect to me!


----------



## Purrsey

Pairing with a fun ring! (Made of spinel, sapphire, tsavorite, diamond)


----------



## Purrsey

3lena said:


> Regular and small YG love bracelets in size 16, with my 6.5ct tennis bracelet in between
> 
> what else should I add to my stack?? ♥️


I like that your stack looks neat/parallel. Somehow I think a chaumet bee my love would look lovely being added.


----------



## MaggyH

Purrsey said:


> Pairing with a fun ring! (Made of spinel, sapphire, tsavorite, diamond)
> View attachment 5248267


Very unusual ring, love it!


----------



## MaggyH

3lena said:


> Regular and small YG love bracelets in size 16, with my 6.5ct tennis bracelet in between
> 
> what else should I add to my stack?? ♥


I would add a small WG Love with diamonds or a pave


----------



## Cat Fondler

Small clash, yellow gold small love and Marla Aaron carabiner.


----------



## Purrsey

Cat Fondler said:


> Small clash, yellow gold small love and Marla Aaron carabiner.


This stack is one of a kind and love this trio team.


----------



## J_Lurker

Cat Fondler said:


> Small clash, yellow gold small love and Marla Aaron carabiner.


Love your stack x


----------



## kelzdez

So excited to have finally added the regular love to my collection!!! All my Cartier pieces are RG


----------



## babypanda

3lena said:


> Regular and small YG love bracelets in size 16, with my 6.5ct tennis bracelet in between
> 
> what else should I add to my stack?? ♥


A clash!


----------



## Cat Fondler

J_Lurker said:


> Love your stack x


Thank you!


----------



## lxrac

*Ya'll I was under the weather but now I'm better. Today is Sunday at home so why not add extra voltage w a matching extra stack to my pavés, the Clash!* 
*I don't go out in public this extra btw. Ya boi is very minimal haha*


----------



## lxrac

Purrsey said:


> Pairing with a fun ring! (Made of spinel, sapphire, tsavorite, diamond)
> View attachment 5248267



COOL!


----------



## Pinkie*

hokatie said:


> My new combo


Love


----------



## Pinkie*

lxrac said:


> *Ya'll I was under the weather but now I'm better. Today is Sunday at home so why not add extra voltage w a matching extra stack to my pavés, the Clash!*
> *I don't go out in public this extra btw. Ya boi is very minimal haha*
> View attachment 5249832


Beautiful


----------



## Cool Breeze

lxrac said:


> *Ya'll I was under the weather but now I'm better. Today is Sunday at home so why not add extra voltage w a matching extra stack to my pavés, the Clash!*
> *I don't go out in public this extra btw. Ya boi is very minimal haha*
> View attachment 5249832


Glad you’re feeling better.


----------



## iamyumi

Fell hard for Cartier bracelets and got both in one go!


----------



## scheurin

Which Hermès is that?


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

scheurin said:


> Which Hermès is that?



I know it’s kind of hard to tell cause the picture is so close but it looks like a Birkin to me. Anyone else want to confirm?


----------



## iamyumi

scheurin said:


> Which Hermès is that?





cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> I know it’s kind of hard to tell cause the picture is so close but it looks like a Birkin to me. Anyone else want to confirm?


Yes it’s a B


----------



## DesignerDarling

Beautiful day for tennis and Cartier.


----------



## Evescot

Cartier Etincelle Mimi Star ring, with twin Love of RG SM & Rainbow.  My right hand decided to go out for Pink party day, with H Oran baby sandal   ... Reminds me when my DD was small and only wore nothing but PINK


----------



## Cartier Forever

Evescot said:


> Cartier Etincelle Mimi Star ring, with twin Love of RG SM & Rainbow.  My right hand decided to go out for Pink party day, with H Oran baby sandal   ... Reminds me when my DD was small and only wore nothing but PINK
> 
> View attachment 5253219


Cute!


----------



## XCCX

Evescot said:


> Cartier Etincelle Mimi Star ring, with twin Love of RG SM & Rainbow.  My right hand decided to go out for Pink party day, with H Oran baby sandal   ... Reminds me when my DD was small and only wore nothing but PINK
> 
> View attachment 5253219


So beautiful!


----------



## Cunhaam

Siha77 said:


> Got “dressed up” today for no reason. It felt good so I had to take a picture in the backyard lol.
> 
> View attachment 4792889


Your Ering is beautiful. Out of curiosity, how many carats?


----------



## Cat Fondler

Simple stack


----------



## Purrsey

Cat Fondler said:


> Simple stack



this, to me, is the perfect stack. Simply Cartier. No more, no less, forget about overthinking. People ask what's your last meal gonna be? I'd say this is my last stack.


----------



## Cat Fondler

Purrsey said:


> this, to me, is the perfect stack. Simply Cartier. No more, no less, forget about overthinking. People ask what's your last meal gonna be? I'd say this is my last stack.


Oh, but “dessert”!!


----------



## scheurin

Evescot said:


> Cartier Etincelle Mimi Star ring, with twin Love of RG SM & Rainbow.  My right hand decided to go out for Pink party day, with H Oran baby sandal   ... Reminds me when my DD was small and only wore nothing but PINK



Wow, this is a perfect combination. And the ring ... just amazing.


----------



## RosiePenners

Hi all, looking for ideas to add to my stack. Shall I go for another Cartier piece or add something different? Maybe something from VCA? Chaumet? All ideas welcome!!


----------



## Cat Fondler

RosiePenners said:


> Hi all, looking for ideas to add to my stack. Shall I go for another Cartier piece or add something different? Maybe something from VCA? Chaumet? All ideas welcome!!


Your stack looks great as is to me, but if you must add, how about a small tennis bracelet? Love your cord color by the way.


----------



## Cute2Chic

Today the small JUC with diamonds came in love how it looks with my love ring


----------



## Msss_Thang

Today’s arm candy


----------



## RosiePenners

Cat Fondler said:


> Your stack looks great as is to me, but if you must add, how about a small tennis bracelet? Love your cord color by the way.


Thank you! Chose blue for the birth of my baby boy.  Was thinking tennis bracelet but would like that to be a special gift from my hubby one day.  Course if he waits too long, I’ll buy it myself!


----------



## MamaOfA

Cat Fondler said:


> Simple stack



I love how everything ties in so well! So chic!


----------



## TiffanyLove27

Yesterday’s unusual stack! The scrunchie was really there to protect my jade bracelet (a gift from my grandma and mom). But it somehow worked and became part of the stack!


----------



## RosiePenners




----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

RosiePenners said:


> Hi all, looking for ideas to add to my stack. Shall I go for another Cartier piece or add something different? Maybe something from VCA? Chaumet? All ideas welcome!!



Maybe add a gold Panthère watch?


----------



## lxrac

*Last night's surprise bday party for my mom stack: WG pavé w/black ceramic bangle and ring set. My favorite in my pavé collection!
And first time wearing my WG regular love bangle and ring. So yeah, it was a WG night. *
*I've completed the regular love trifecta bangle and ring sets now. YG bangle and ring in 2019. RG bangle and ring in 2020. WG bangle and ring in 2021. ***I remember dreaming about buying these when I was younger***


----------



## Purrsey

A very nice weather morning at the packed playground. Last night played rough with my little one and my juc  went bonkers. Felt a thug and the juc head crossed to the other side. But of course easily twist back.
I've been very triggered lately by action pics of regLove with sm love with 6diamonds (it has been in my radar since I bought my first Cartier aka regLove. Pic of that lovely pairing!). Although I have a sm pave, I think I might feel complete with a smlove6diamonds. #weneedvarieties


----------



## XCCX

Msss_Thang said:


> Today’s arm candy


Love to see YG/WG stacks! Gorgeous!


----------



## yayaisnan

Reading and admiring my bracelet at the same time


----------



## nycmamaofone

This was me today.


----------



## Sergi

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> Maybe add a gold Panthère watch?
> View attachment 5255064
> View attachment 5255069


+1 for this! Oh boy this is a wishlist item for me! so gorgeous!


----------



## Angel124ev

yayaisnan said:


> Reading and admiring my bracelet at the same time


I love colleen hoover! That is one of my favorite books!


----------



## yayaisnan

Angel124ev said:


> I love colleen hoover! That is one of my favorite books!


ugh i just finished!!  was crying. i loved the part where she chased atlas to let him know re: middle name Dora. I think I'll read Verity next!


----------



## marisanz

Fall vibes


----------



## Angel124ev

yayaisnan said:


> ugh i just finished!!  was crying. i loved the part where she chased atlas to let him know re: middle name Dora. I think I'll read Verity next!


LOVED VERITY! you will enjoy it!


----------



## cartierloverjs

On the fifth day of Christmas my true love sent to me five gold rings


----------



## couturequeen

Always feels great pulling this one out to wear.


----------



## scheurin

cartierloverjs said:


> On the fifth day of Christmas my true love sent to me five gold rings



Why just couldn't he wait for the 24th?


----------



## Zainabmoolla

Evescot said:


> Cartier Etincelle Mimi Star ring, with twin Love of RG SM & Rainbow.  My right hand decided to go out for Pink party day, with H Oran baby sandal   ... Reminds me when my DD was small and only wore nothing but PINK
> 
> View attachment 5253219


They don’t sell the rainbow anymore right I looked online


----------



## Purrsey

Showing Real life situation where love entangles. (So love chain and open bracelet do this on a daily basis lol).


----------



## rileygirl

Love looking at everyone's beautiful jewelry.


----------



## yayaisnan

scheurin said:


> Why just couldn't he wait for the 24th?


If you have nothing nice to say don't say it at all.
Congrats to OP


----------



## Evescot

Zainabmoolla said:


> They don’t sell the rainbow anymore right I looked online



Hubby purchased mine back in 2017.  It may have been discontinued now (???) - I think there is separate Rainbow Love specific thread.  Hope you find it one day, somewhere...


----------



## meeowy

yayaisnan said:


> If you have nothing nice to say don't say it at all.
> Congrats to OP


I think scheurin was joking. Like if OP’s hubby waits till 24th, he has to give 24 gold rings.


----------



## scheurin

Panthère in Zurich


----------



## Konfeta

scheurin said:


> Panthère in Zurich


Beautiful!  Is rhodium plating still in place or is it a dark photo?


----------



## nicole0612

Rainbow, thin WG 6 diamond, custom 22K diamond cuff with diamond made to match the size of the Loves.


----------



## scheurin

Konfeta said:


> Beautiful!  Is rhodium plating still in place or is it a dark photo?



It was just bad weather but you gave a good eye.    I hope it will never go off.


----------



## babyloove

My stack


----------



## Chivis

My PG Cartier and Carnelian VCA stack


----------



## aiko610

Just came back from Paris....no Birkin or Kelly sadly, but was able to get my dream watch . Mini rose gold panthere with diamonds


----------



## Lanier

Pink sapphire cuff and pink sapphire bracelet


----------



## scheurin

aiko610 said:


> Just came back from Paris....no Birkin or Kelly sadly, but was able to get my dream watch . Mini rose gold panthere with diamonds



Beautiful.

p.s. Any idea what I can do better at Hermès Paris for a B or K in 10 days?


----------



## hers4eva

It’s stunning 



aiko610 said:


> Just came back from Paris....no Birkin or Kelly sadly, but was able to get my dream watch . Mini rose gold panthere with diamonds
> View attachment 5261063


----------



## aiko610

scheurin said:


> Beautiful.
> 
> p.s. Any idea what I can do better at Hermès Paris for a B or K in 10 days?


sent you a PM


----------



## Midnight0808

babyloove said:


> My stack



Love your stack with the messika bracelet! Is it stacked with the small JUC or regular?


----------



## babyloove

Midnight0808 said:


> Love your stack with the messika bracelet! Is it stacked with the small JUC or regular?



It's the small one .. 
Love the messier bracelets but they get in the way so I often take them off ...


----------



## mcmrks




----------



## eternallove4bag

Finally able to contribute to this thread… loving my new JUC bracelet


----------



## XCCX

eternallove4bag said:


> Finally able to contribute to this thread… loving my new JUC bracelet
> View attachment 5262328


Beautiful! Welcome to the club


----------



## eternallove4bag

XCCX said:


> Beautiful! Welcome to the club


Thank you so much! I can’t believe it took me this long to add this beauty!


----------



## Purrsey

Wanted to try again the classic BML to stack at times with my Cartier stack but then I saw these.


----------



## gagabag

This Santos necklace is very versatile…


----------



## Bagsbags18

Here’s mine!


----------



## Bagsbags18

And I also tried the JUC necklace and trinity yesterday.. I decided to get the trinity, but now I’m contemplating if I should exchange it for the JUC necklace :’ because I honestly find JUC more popular so it’s a safer bet.. but the trinity is so beautiful!


----------



## Cartier Forever

Bagsbags18 said:


> And I also tried the JUC necklace and trinity yesterday.. I decided to get the trinity, but now I’m contemplating if I should exchange it for the JUC necklace :’ because I honestly find JUC more popular so it’s a safer bet.. but the trinity is so beautiful!



Both look good on you, but I vote for the JUC. It's more edgy yet classic.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Bagsbags18 said:


> And I also tried the JUC necklace and trinity yesterday.. I decided to get the trinity, but now I’m contemplating if I should exchange it for the JUC necklace :’ because I honestly find JUC more popular so it’s a safer bet.. but the trinity is so beautiful!


I love both and I actually like that the trinity is not that popular. I may be in the minority here because I do tend to like pieces that are not that ‘popular’ but if their beauty makes me gasp and it’s an enduring love, it’s a no-brainer to add them.


----------



## Bagsbags18

Cartier Forever said:


> Both look good on you, but I vote for the JUC. It's more edgy yet classic.


Yes I agree it is edgy and classic!


----------



## Bagsbags18

eternallove4bag said:


> I love both and I actually like that the trinity is not that popular. I may be in the minority here because I do tend to like pieces that are not that ‘popular’ but if their beauty makes me gasp and it’s an enduring love, it’s a no-brainer to add them.


I agree. The trinity really caught my eye and I find it much more beautiful than the JUC, It is a no brainer if I love it more but won’t actually keep it it because it’s “less popular”. but honestly I’m that person that always think that if I spend some money on it.. it’s should at least be recognizable  I’m in a big DILEMMA


----------



## emo4488

Bagsbags18 said:


> And I also tried the JUC necklace and trinity yesterday.. I decided to get the trinity, but now I’m contemplating if I should exchange it for the JUC necklace :’ because I honestly find JUC more popular so it’s a safer bet.. but the trinity is so beautiful!


I like the Trinity! It’s a classic and I think you will still love it years from now.


----------



## rileygirl




----------



## eternallove4bag

Bagsbags18 said:


> I agree. The trinity really caught my eye and I find it much more beautiful than the JUC, It is a no brainer if I love it more but won’t actually keep it it because it’s “less popular”. but honestly I’m that person that always think that if I spend some money on it.. it’s should at least be recognizable  I’m in a big DILEMMA


I get you! Then definitely the JUC! It’s classic, beautiful and recognizable.


----------



## scheurin

Wow, nice combo


----------



## sunshine2021

Just got a new thin juc…very in love


----------



## Cat Fondler

sunshine2021 said:


> View attachment 5263817
> 
> Just got a new thin juc…very in love


Looks lovely on you!


----------



## Alienza

Trinity ring and non branded yellow sapphire ring before I took them off to do some cooking


----------



## cocoNOT

Added a thin JUC bracelet to my collection for my birthday


----------



## Evescot

Pink loves at Maldives…. One year delayed holiday!!


----------



## Evescot

For tonight holiday dinner JUC and Bulgari serpenti watch comes with me.  Kind of matching ?? IMO…. No?


----------



## MaggyH

cocoNOT said:


> View attachment 5265039
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Added a thin JUC bracelet to my collection for my birthday


Happy Birthday and congratulations


----------



## cali_to_ny

Evescot said:


> For tonight holiday dinner JUC and Bulgari serpenti watch comes with me.  Kind of matching ?? IMO…. No?


YESSSSS!! Gorgeous!


----------



## cocoNOT

MaggyH said:


> Happy Birthday and congratulations


Thank you


----------



## poopsie

Bagsbags18 said:


> And I also tried the JUC necklace and trinity yesterday.. I decided to get the trinity, but now I’m contemplating if I should exchange it for the JUC necklace :’ because I honestly find JUC more popular so it’s a safer bet.. but the trinity is so beautiful!



I love _anything_ JUC but I own trinity because of my extreme OCD about mixing metals.
I have the two tone panthere watch and trinity "allows" me to wear any color rings and handbag hardware without stressing


----------



## DustyRoseInk

Sparkledolll said:


> Yes it does!


Do they scratch each other?


----------



## Purrsey

Today is a good day to stack rings and mixing metals.


----------



## Alienza

This time pairing my trinity with my spinning ring


----------



## XCCX

Lanier said:


> View attachment 5261098
> 
> 
> Pink sapphire cuff and pink sapphire bracelet


Beautiful! I love that the cuff kind of gives an alternating stone position with the bracelet!


----------



## Miss CC

Pave love on its own


----------



## KristinS

Ylesiya said:


> I'm not a fan of stacking but this one I'm really fond of.
> 
> View attachment 5163798


I love this combination and considering for purchase next month. Are you finding any scratches on the Ecrou from the Clash? How is the Ecrou holding up?


----------



## scheurin

Miss CC said:


> Pave love on its own



THIS is how it is worn  ... with or without a BMW


----------



## scheurin

Panthère on his way to Paris


----------



## Sparkledolll

With VCA sweet Alhambra and Hermes Kelly.


----------



## janed0e

I just got my bezel tennis bracelet. How does this look?


----------



## Purrsey

Sparkledolll said:


> With VCA sweet Alhambra and Hermes Kelly.


This stack in WG is gorgeous.


----------



## Purrsey

A beautiful sunny day


----------



## yayaisnan

Purrsey said:


> A beautiful sunny day
> 
> View attachment 5269845


i love ur ring !


----------



## Miss CC

scheurin said:


> THIS is how it is worn  ... with or without a BMW



Stacked today just for you


----------



## 7theaven

Weekend Vibes


----------



## Bagsbags18

I’ve decided to get myself the JUC necklace while adding an extender, so I can wear it together with my VCA as a daily wearable stack


----------



## yayaisnan

The Cartier store in NYC


----------



## nikkimau

My first Cartier, while lounging on the sofa in my comfy robe. It’s lovely, 5 days old, and I smile every time I see it. I went through egg retrieval surgery 5x this year, cause hey, I’m getting older. I’ve never ever treated myself till now. This may sound silly, but I decided to buy 5 pieces this year after the year I’ve been through and for going through those 5 retrievals. I don’t feel guilty about the costs since I was lucky enough to have elective egg retrieval covered by work and for the past 5 years at my job, I’ve never splurged on myself.

so far I’ve gotten this bracelet, a VCA guilloche bracelet, and a VCA pendant. Two more pieces to go and I’ll go back to being frugal.


----------



## scheurin

yayaisnan said:


> The Cartier store in NYC



Wow, hope to be there in 10 days


----------



## yayaisnan

scheurin said:


> Wow, hope to be there in 10 days


Woohoo! Make an appt! It’s busy as hell


----------



## Taiwo92

nikkimau said:


> My first Cartier, while lounging on the sofa in my comfy robe. It’s lovely, 5 days old, and I smile every time I see it. I went through egg retrieval surgery 5x this year, cause hey, I’m getting older. I’ve never ever treated myself till now. This may sound silly, but I decided to buy 5 pieces this year after the year I’ve been through and for going through those 5 retrievals. I don’t feel guilty about the costs since I was lucky enough to have elective egg retrieval covered by work and for the past 5 years at my job, I’ve never splurged on myself.
> 
> so far I’ve gotten this bracelet, a VCA guilloche bracelet, and a VCA pendant. Two more pieces to go and I’ll go back to being frugal.


Wear them in good health! Please don’t feel guilty, the last 2 years have shown all of us that life is too short!


----------



## scheurin

yayaisnan said:


> Woohoo! Make an appt! It’s busy as hell



Thank you. Good point.


----------



## ChanelCartier

nikkimau said:


> My first Cartier, while lounging on the sofa in my comfy robe. It’s lovely, 5 days old, and I smile every time I see it. I went through egg retrieval surgery 5x this year, cause hey, I’m getting older. I’ve never ever treated myself till now. This may sound silly, but I decided to buy 5 pieces this year after the year I’ve been through and for going through those 5 retrievals. I don’t feel guilty about the costs since I was lucky enough to have elective egg retrieval covered by work and for the past 5 years at my job, I’ve never splurged on myself.
> 
> so far I’ve gotten this bracelet, a VCA guilloche bracelet, and a VCA pendant. Two more pieces to go and I’ll go back to being frugal.


Good luck on your journey. I hope you will be successful!


----------



## Yodabest

nikkimau said:


> My first Cartier, while lounging on the sofa in my comfy robe. It’s lovely, 5 days old, and I smile every time I see it. I went through egg retrieval surgery 5x this year, cause hey, I’m getting older. I’ve never ever treated myself till now. This may sound silly, but I decided to buy 5 pieces this year after the year I’ve been through and for going through those 5 retrievals. I don’t feel guilty about the costs since I was lucky enough to have elective egg retrieval covered by work and for the past 5 years at my job, I’ve never splurged on myself.
> 
> so far I’ve gotten this bracelet, a VCA guilloche bracelet, and a VCA pendant. Two more pieces to go and I’ll go back to being frugal.



IVF mama here with a long, crazy journey and yet my third baby on the way. I love this plan. So much of this journey robs you of so much that others won’t understand. Showering yourself with luxuries is one idea I completely get behind. I’m wishing you so much luck finding success going forward!


----------



## Evescot

Snorkelling with Love @ Maldives!  
Tried to take picture with more interesting bigger fish or turtles etc but I'm not good at multitasking under water...


----------



## nycmamaofone

Everything is mine except the Clash, which I plan on adding in 2022. However, I also want the regular JUC ring with diamonds and don’t know which one to get first.


----------



## scheurin

This apparently is the best way to go swimming with a Love bracelet


----------



## Purrsey

Evescot said:


> Snorkelling with Love @ Maldives!
> Tried to take picture with more interesting bigger fish or turtles etc but I'm not good at multitasking under water...
> View attachment 5271769


I've always been afraid of deep sea (I was even scared of snorkeling). But this photo sets such nice vacation mode! Great shot.


----------



## MaggyH

nycmamaofone said:


> Everything is mine except the Clash, which I plan on adding in 2022. However, I also want the regular JUC ring with diamonds and don’t know which one to get first.
> 
> View attachment 5271787


I would get the Clash first since you've already own a JUC


----------



## nycmamaofone

MaggyH said:


> I would get the Clash first since you've already own a JUC


Thank you for weighing in!


----------



## Pagan

Treated myself to my first Cartier items. I originally bought the classic Trinity after being persuaded by the SA that the small wasn’t big enough but went back and changed it out for the small today. The Classic felt too wide for my finger, too substantial to stack and it made me feel like an old lady. Just not for me.

Small Trinity in size 52 and RG Love wedding band in size 53.


----------



## MaggyH

Pagan said:


> Treated myself to my first Cartier items. I originally bought the classic Trinity after being persuaded by the SA that the small wasn’t big enough but went back and changed it out for the small today. The Classic felt too wide for my finger, too substantial to stack and it made me feel like an old lady. Just not for me.
> 
> Small Trinity in size 52 and RG Love wedding band in size 53.


I have the slim Love and I cannot decide what to stack it with: slim trinity or slim JUC. I really like your stack, regular trinity looks weird on me too.


----------



## Cartier Forever

Pagan said:


> Treated myself to my first Cartier items. I originally bought the classic Trinity after being persuaded by the SA that the small wasn’t big enough but went back and changed it out for the small today. The Classic felt too wide for my finger, too substantial to stack and it made me feel like an old lady. Just not for me.
> 
> Small Trinity in size 52 and RG Love wedding band in size 53.



I also got the small and stack in the exact same way as you, love it!


----------



## Pagan

MaggyH said:


> I have the slim Love and I cannot decide what to stack it with: slim trinity or slim JUC. I really like your stack, regular trinity looks weird on me too.


I really liked the JUC too - I personally liked it better alone on my pointer finger. I can already see that these two are just the beginning.


----------



## MaggyH

Pagan said:


> I really liked the JUC too - I personally liked it better alone on my pointer finger. I can already see that these two are just the beginning.


I know what you mean, I've added 4 Cartier pieces this year, and I am already planning on getting 2 more


----------



## scheurin

MaggyH said:


> I know what you mean, I've added 4 Cartier pieces this year, and I am already planning on getting 2 more



Cartier fever? ... then you might reconsider your name-tag


----------



## MaggyH

scheurin said:


> Cartier fever? ... then you might reconsider your name-tag


Nah, still no comparison to my H collection


----------



## Cartier Forever

Added the clash ring recently. Please excuse my dry hand


----------



## Purrsey

Cartier Forever said:


> Added the clash ring recently. Please excuse my dry hand


Beautiful ring and hand!
Are you one of those lucky ones who can have one ring size fits all 3 fingers?


----------



## Cartier Forever

Purrsey said:


> Beautiful ring and hand!
> Are you one of those lucky ones who can have one ring size fits all 3 fingers?


I wish I can


----------



## Sparkledolll

Clash + Love


----------



## Evescot

On the last day on holiday just about got Turtle + Love together in the water!  DH was so puzzled why I keep taking pics of my own wrist lol.  My own secret mission accomplished


----------



## Prada Prince

Pairing my LOVE with my Trinity…


----------



## Purrsey

JUC ring


----------



## ChanelFan29

Fresh mani and a little Cartier.


----------



## step2005

Got the Trinity to celebrate my 1st baby, who is now 15yo!


----------



## MaggyH

step2005 said:


> Got the Trinity to celebrate my 1st baby, who is now 15yo!


Congratulations, great choice. I have a baby who's just turned 13, maybe I should get something to celebrate too?


----------



## juliemaggio

nikkimau said:


> My first Cartier, while lounging on the sofa in my comfy robe. It’s lovely, 5 days old, and I smile every time I see it. I went through egg retrieval surgery 5x this year, cause hey, I’m getting older. I’ve never ever treated myself till now. This may sound silly, but I decided to buy 5 pieces this year after the year I’ve been through and for going through those 5 retrievals. I don’t feel guilty about the costs since I was lucky enough to have elective egg retrieval covered by work and for the past 5 years at my job, I’ve never splurged on myself.
> 
> so far I’ve gotten this bracelet, a VCA guilloche bracelet, and a VCA pendant. Two more pieces to go and I’ll go back to being frugal.





Congratulations on all of your beautiful pieces and treating yourself. My wife and I have been going through IVF for a little over 1.5 years and its been crippling and depressing and you are strong and deserve to make yourself happy in other ways of life (like purchases). I wish you luck on the remainder of your journey and maybe in the future a "push" present is in your future... we can wish, right?


----------



## Yodabest

juliemaggio said:


> Congratulations on all of your beautiful pieces and treating yourself. My wife and I have been going through IVF for a little over 1.5 years and its been crippling and depressing and you are strong and deserve to make yourself happy in other ways of life (like purchases). I wish you luck on the remainder of your journey and maybe in the future a "push" present is in your future... we can wish, right?



Just wanted to wish you luck going through your journey. I know the road very well. There really should be an infertility and loss board somewhere on this forum.


----------



## Purrsey

Hugs to those whom have embarked the IVF journey. It makes us feel vulnerable, when many things in life we think we have or we try to be in control. And the true impact of hopes and disappointments. I can totally relate. 

Good luck. Faith shall  keep one going.


----------



## jackiebear

Just added the clash ring recently as an early Christmas gift for myself ❤.


----------



## scheurin

Nice. What's the site of the Evelyne?


----------



## Ds76

J_Lurker said:


> I just added a 2ct yellow gold tennis bracelet to begin stacking! I did own a small JUC bracelet too but sold it because it felt so flimsy - I was always so scared taking it on and off and weary when it was actually on. I don’t like anything I feel I have to be precious with. Hoping for a MOP Sweet Alhambra bracelet for Christmas to continue my dainty stack  thanks for letting me share
> View attachment 5246237
> View attachment 5246238


Beautiful! I love your stack, this is exactly the look I am after. Can you share what size your love is?


----------



## fluffypants

Yellow gold cartier love, white gold juste un clou, tank solo at Tiffany's 






I really wanted more white or silver on my right arm. Two regular sized JUCs seemed like too much, not in love with flexible gold small JUC, and too lazy to make the trip to Cartier to try on the Clash. One day.


----------



## marisanz

fluffypants said:


> Yellow gold cartier love, white gold juste un clou, tank solo at Tiffany's
> View attachment 5277676
> 
> View attachment 5277677
> 
> View attachment 5277679
> 
> I really wanted more white or silver on my right arm. Two regular sized JUCs seemed like too much, not in love with flexible gold small JUC, and too lazy to make the trip to Cartier to try on the Clash. One day.



I LOVE LOVE LOVE your Trinity pinky ring, may I ask what ring size are you? Been thinking about buying a pre-loved one for a long time!


----------



## fluffypants

marisanz said:


> I LOVE LOVE LOVE your Trinity pinky ring, may I ask what ring size are you? Been thinking about buying a pre-loved one for a long time!



 I didn't want to spend money on a real trinity ring (thin version). It's an Etsy version below in size 3.5. Princess Diana wore a trinity ring on her pinky. Always loved the look.

I wear the Etsy version (silver and gold filled) in the shower. It's been totally fine .









						Tri Color Rolling Ring 14k Rose and Yellow Gold-filled and - Etsy
					

This Triplet & Double Rings item by DogsKinJewelry has 2926 favorites from Etsy shoppers. Ships from Boone, NC. Listed on Nov 27, 2022




					www.etsy.com
				




Here is a Pic of the real Cartier trinity thin version:


----------



## marisanz

fluffypants said:


> I didn't want to spend money on a real trinity ring (thin version). It's an Etsy version below in size 3.5. Princess Diana wore a trinity ring on her pinky. Always loved the look.
> 
> I wear the Etsy version (silver and gold filled) in the shower. It's been totally fine .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tri Color Rolling Ring 14k Rose and Yellow Gold-filled and - Etsy
> 
> 
> This Triplet & Double Rings item by DogsKinJewelry has 2926 favorites from Etsy shoppers. Ships from Boone, NC. Listed on Nov 27, 2022
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.etsy.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a Pic of the real Cartier trinity thin version:
> 
> View attachment 5277731



* Immediately goes to Etsy * YES! I saw it in Princess Diana also, and thought it looked so chic! Thank you for the link!!


----------



## Gringach

fluffypants said:


> Yellow gold cartier love, white gold juste un clou, tank solo at Tiffany's
> View attachment 5277676
> 
> View attachment 5277677
> 
> View attachment 5277679
> 
> I really wanted more white or silver on my right arm. Two regular sized JUCs seemed like too much, not in love with flexible gold small JUC, and too lazy to make the trip to Cartier to try on the Clash. One day.


Love your edgy style!!


----------



## Cat Fondler

fluffypants said:


> Yellow gold cartier love, white gold juste un clou, tank solo at Tiffany's
> View attachment 5277676
> 
> View attachment 5277677
> 
> View attachment 5277679
> 
> I really wanted more white or silver on my right arm. Two regular sized JUCs seemed like too much, not in love with flexible gold small JUC, and too lazy to make the trip to Cartier to try on the Clash. One day.


Oooh, just love your style! I‘m intrigued by 2 different metal colors on different wrists. How about a white gold Clash?


----------



## fluffypants

Gringach said:


> Love your edgy style!!



Thank you!



Cat Fondler said:


> Oooh, just love your style! I‘m intrigued by 2 different metal colors on different wrists. How about a white gold Clash?



Thank you! Yes, I really want to try on the white gold Clash. I love how the little spikes move (from what I can see on videos). From YouTube videos, it seems very secure as well. I just wish my Cartier was closer. I didn't know there was a loose and bangle version of the Clash bracelet.


----------



## Cat Fondler

I think the clash bracelet would look great in your stack. I’ve had the bangle about 3 months and I love it. You are correct, it is very secure.


----------



## Cat Fondler

A little holiday color to my stack


----------



## MaggyH

Cat Fondler said:


> A little holiday color to my stack
> View attachment 5278757


Love the colour, very appropriate!


----------



## ChanelFan29

jackiebear said:


> Just added the clash ring recently as an early Christmas gift for myself ❤.
> View attachment 5276137



Can I ask, what size model is the clash ring?  I don't live near a store, but am debating buying.  I think I want the small version.


----------



## cindy05

Stacking my 2 loves and JUC with 5mm beaded bracelet. 

Happy holidays all!


----------



## cindy05

Today’s stack with my Bulgari b zero soft bracelet   regular love and regular JUC sized 19/18 respectively.


----------



## yayaisnan

Cartier gave their employees a small love bracelet for an end of year gift / bonus!!!!


----------



## itrar

Road trip with the new Clash ring


----------



## lxrac

*Alright babes I've been wearing my gold pavé bangle and red trinity rope bracelet. I love this combo! Happy Holidays color for sure! *


----------



## Cat Fondler

cindy05 said:


> Stacking my 2 loves and JUC with 5mm beaded bracelet.
> 
> Happy holidays all!
> View attachment 5278888
> View attachment 5278888


What a lovely photo! Thanks for sharing. Everything looks great on you!


----------



## scheurin

yayaisnan said:


> Cartier gave their employees a small love bracelet for an end of year gift / bonus!!!!



Wow, this is great. However, I doubt everyone gets that, they have 7500 of them.


----------



## yayaisnan

scheurin said:


> Wow, this is great. However, I doubt everyone gets that, they have 7500 of them.


I think they do! The poster of the video said it wasn’t for certain sales quotas just “company” wide. Although it might be the full  retail side and not corporate/back office


----------



## americanroyal89

yayaisnan said:


> Cartier gave their employees a small love bracelet for an end of year gift / bonus!!!!


Hmmm maybe I should get a part time job at Cartier


----------



## scheurin

Or full time to get a full (reg) one


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

In Vegas last week trying on various stack combos. Both Reg Loves are mine fyi. Didn’t get anything this time since I picked up the VCA Vintage Alhambra 5 motif bracelet in onyx but just wanted to share what I tried on. Completely jaw dropping obsessed with the thin pave Love in WG and Clash is growing on me so fast too. My wishlist is growing now lol! Last picture is my current stack (:


----------



## jelliedfeels

fluffypants said:


> I didn't want to spend money on a real trinity ring (thin version). It's an Etsy version below in size 3.5. Princess Diana wore a trinity ring on her pinky. Always loved the look.
> 
> I wear the Etsy version (silver and gold filled) in the shower. It's been totally fine .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tri Color Rolling Ring 14k Rose and Yellow Gold-filled and - Etsy
> 
> 
> This Triplet & Double Rings item by DogsKinJewelry has 2926 favorites from Etsy shoppers. Ships from Boone, NC. Listed on Nov 27, 2022
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.etsy.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a Pic of the real Cartier trinity thin version:
> 
> View attachment 5277731


I love how varied your rings are and the line. Amazing!


----------



## scheurin

Yeah the sm pavé and the reg go perfectly fine with each other, again my pic


----------



## jackiebear

ChanelFan29 said:


> Can I ask, what size model is the clash ring?  I don't live near a store, but am debating buying.  I think I want the small version.


It is small size model of clash ring. This clash ring size is 48 which is the same as my JUC slim version ring.  Even though I do not own a Love ring, I tried at the store and size 50 of love ring fits the same to me.  Just a rough reference for you.


----------



## jackiebear

scheurin said:


> Nice. What's the site of the Evelyne?


My Evelyne is the mini version (TPM).


----------



## cindy05

Cat Fondler said:


> What a lovely photo! Thanks for sharing. Everything looks great on you!


Thank you!


----------



## XCCX

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> In Vegas last week trying on various stack combos. Both Reg Loves are mine fyi. Didn’t get anything this time since I picked up the VCA Vintage Alhambra 5 motif bracelet in onyx but just wanted to share what I tried on. Completely jaw dropping obsessed with the thin pave Love in WG and Clash is growing on me so fast too. My wishlist is growing now lol! Last picture is my current stack (:
> 
> View attachment 5279144
> 
> View attachment 5279146
> 
> View attachment 5279148


Everything is beautiful especially your stack!!!


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

XCCX said:


> Everything is beautiful especially your stack!!!



Thank you love! (:


----------



## scheurin

Cartier in action. New York


----------



## Purrsey

Today I let Juc Sm takes the show; her first solo performance.


----------



## Luvshandbags

yayaisnan said:


> Cartier gave their employees a small love bracelet for an end of year gift / bonus!!!!


I was at my boutique yesterday in Costa Mesa and the SA confirmed she got the gift. They were able to choose from White Gold or Yellow Gold small Love. She mentioned it was for the pandemic.


----------



## Luvshandbags

jackiebear said:


> My Evelyne is the mini version (TPM).


How long did it take you to get it? I’ve been on a waiting list since the beginning of the year. Thanks!


----------



## yayaisnan

Luvshandbags said:


> I was at my boutique yesterday in Costa Mesa and the SA confirmed she got the gift. They were able to choose from White Gold or Yellow Gold small Love. She mentioned it was for the pandemic.


ugh sooooo jealous


----------



## ChanelFan29

Added the Trinity Cord Bracelet to my stack!


----------



## ChanelFan29

Updated stack pic:


----------



## Lanier

Purrsey said:


> Today I let Juc Sm takes the show; her first solo performance.
> View attachment 5279759



 You seriously wear all of your bracelets so well and make them look lovely!


----------



## ChanelFan29

Xmas eve


----------



## Yodabest

ChanelFan29 said:


> Xmas eve



Love the choice in nail color! So festive


----------



## sophiaberry

Some light holiday stacking!


----------



## Purrsey

Merry Xmas!
My little one dolls me up this season.


----------



## jettsett

JUC (small), ecrou and the classic love. the ecrou was a christmas present from hubby…i was speechless. 

side note: what do you guys think of the sizing on the ecrou? too small/just right?


----------



## lvjunkyxo

jettsett said:


> JUC (small), ecrou and the classic love. the ecrou was a christmas present from hubby…i was speechless.
> 
> side note: what do you guys think of the sizing on the ecrou? too small/just right?


Totally love!!! ❤️❤️❤️ Looks amazing on you what’s the size? Also your love and juc? Thank you!!


----------



## jettsett

lvjunkyxo said:


> Totally love!!! ❤❤❤ Looks amazing on you what’s the size? Also your love and juc? Thank you!!


JUC = 17
ecrou = 17 (but it's snugger than the JUC because of the bolts which makes me think maybe I need an 18)
LOVE = 18 (I can spin it around as I don't like the LOVE snug)


----------



## nycmamaofone

Happy Holidays.


----------



## Chaton

Happy Holidays and Merry Christmas!


----------



## cali_to_ny

Merry Christmas to me (from me!)  and Happy Holidays to all!


----------



## KristinS

jettsett said:


> JUC (small), ecrou and the classic love. the ecrou was a christmas present from hubby…i was speechless.
> 
> side note: what do you guys think of the sizing on the ecrou? too small/just right?


It doesn’t look too tight, but I’m only basing that on 1 photo. I think it’s worthwhile to go to the store and compare. Congrats on a beautiful bracelet!


----------



## KristinS

cali_to_ny said:


> Merry Christmas to me (from me!)  and Happy Holidays to all!
> View attachment 5281152


Gifts from me to me are the best!!!


----------



## cartierloverjs

Christmas walk (please forgive a labor worker’s hands and nail polish )


----------



## emo4488

Christmas surprise….




Unfortunately they are too heavy for me to wear without pulling my earlobes down. Although soooo beautiful. But I think I wouldn’t wear them. Thinking of exchanging for:
Amulet necklace 
Small JUC
Love necklace
Or keep??

Thoughts?  I have a yg classic love, Cartier rings, and watches already.


----------



## Gringach

emo4488 said:


> Christmas surprise….
> View attachment 5281445
> View attachment 5281446
> 
> 
> Unfortunately they are too heavy for me to wear without pulling my earlobes down. Although soooo beautiful. But I think I wouldn’t wear them. Thinking of exchanging for:
> Amulet necklace
> Small JUC
> Love necklace
> Or keep??
> 
> Thoughts?  I have a yg classic love, Cartier rings, and watches already.


I would exchange those for an Amulette necklace. I absolutely love mine in malachite


----------



## trf

The perfect addition to my rainbow love


----------



## MaggyH

trf said:


> The perfect addition to my rainbow love


It looks great, where is it from?


----------



## trf

MaggyH said:


> It looks great, where is it from?


It's the Van Cleef pearls of gold bracelet! Mine is in yellow gold.


----------



## jettsett

KristinS said:


> It doesn’t look too tight, but I’m only basing that on 1 photo. I think it’s worthwhile to go to the store and compare. Congrats on a beautiful bracelet!


here’s another photo from the side. it fits identical to my other bracelets. it’s funny but with 2 bracelets, i don’t feel like i have anything on. adding the third and i’m just more aware of everything on my wrist. could it be that it just takes time to get used to? 

also…my local boutique doesn’t have the next size up available.


----------



## rat_stack

Some action pics of me trying on the Ecrou and Clash in store to see what to add to my stack. I'm convinced the Ecrou 16 looks too big and would overlap my Love 16, while the small Clash 15 looks like it sits more flush and would make a perfect buffer between my JUC and Love (@jettsett here's pics in case you're still on the fence about sizing up). Unfortunately, the Ecrou 15 is definitely too small for me, so that's a no-go


----------



## jettsett

rat_stack said:


> Some action pics of me trying on the Ecrou and Clash in store to see what to add to my stack. I'm convinced the Ecrou 16 looks too big and would overlap my Love 16, while the small Clash 15 looks like it sits more flush and would make a perfect buffer between my JUC and Love (@jettsett here's pics in case you're still on the fence about sizing up). Unfortunately, the Ecrou 15 is definitely too small for me, so that's a no-go


ooooh i see now that the ecrou 16 is really too big on you and looks like it swallows your love when it’s next to it so i get what you mean. it would probably be the same case for me because the 17 ecrou really sits nice and flush against my 18 love. i’m convinced it’s just these bolts that make it feel tighter. maybe it’s just something i have to get used to.


----------



## jettsett

rat_stack said:


> Some action pics of me trying on the Ecrou and Clash in store to see what to add to my stack. I'm convinced the Ecrou 16 looks too big and would overlap my Love 16, while the small Clash 15 looks like it sits more flush and would make a perfect buffer between my JUC and Love (@jettsett here's pics in case you're still on the fence about sizing up). Unfortunately, the Ecrou 15 is definitely too small for me, so that's a no-go



from another angle…there is space between my wrist and the ecrou. it is not completely snug or sitting right smack dab on my skin. it doesn’t indent either. but what bothers me is i “feel” the bolts of the bracelet. i think it’s just the nature of the bracelet because i have heard everywhere that the ecrou ring is ridiculous uncomfortable. i think i’m just keeping the 17 ecrou and not sizing up. i like that everything is uniform and sits evenly.


----------



## cartierloverjs

cartierloverjs said:


> Christmas walk (please forgive a labor worker’s hands and nail polish )


A closer one. Really like the stacking of Maillon panthere rings


----------



## Ylesiya

Me with my SA. Picked up a diamond love with my initials as a serial number. Christmas/New Year gift to myself.


----------



## Violet Bleu

Feeling pretty satisfied with my daily stack. I might add one more bangle with diamonds in the future.


----------



## Ylesiya

And another little finding which I just took to Cartier for some cleaning: vintage Cartier dolphins brooch with emerald eyes circa 1998.
I don't know why but I am in love with it.


----------



## PurseHappiness

It was a Cartier Christmas!! Hubby suprised me with not only the Love necklace but the Love bracelet as well! I never thought I would get the bracelet! My dream was to have my parents screw it on. And he exceeded even that wish!! Not only did my parents put the bracelet on me on Christmas morning, he had the inside of the bracelet engraved with 'Juntos Para Siempre'. There were a lot of tears, happy tears!!! Still in shock!!!
I've only received my first Cartier pieced this year! My sweet hubby suprised Mr on our anniversary with a trip to Cartier to purchase Love band and on my birthday, he gave me the trinity cord bracelet. I adore them all!


----------



## Cool Breeze

PurseHappiness said:


> It was a Cartier Christmas!! Hubby suprised me with not only the Love necklace but the Love bracelet as well! I never thought I would get the bracelet! My dream was to have my parents screw it on. And he exceeded even that wish!! Not only did my parents put the bracelet on me on Christmas morning, he had the inside of the bracelet engraved with 'Juntos Para Siempre'. There were a lot of tears, happy tears!!! Still in shock!!!
> I've only received my first Cartier pieced this year! My sweet hubby suprised Mr on our anniversary with a trip to Cartier to purchase Love band and on my birthday, he gave me the trinity cord bracelet. I adore them all!


Congratulations!  What a happy, sweet story!  It sounds as if you have a wonderful husband and loving parents.  I can tell you treasure them as much as your beautiful jewelry.  All the best


----------



## MaggyH

PurseHappiness said:


> It was a Cartier Christmas!! Hubby suprised me with not only the Love necklace but the Love bracelet as well! I never thought I would get the bracelet! My dream was to have my parents screw it on. And he exceeded even that wish!! Not only did my parents put the bracelet on me on Christmas morning, he had the inside of the bracelet engraved with 'Juntos Para Siempre'. There were a lot of tears, happy tears!!! Still in shock!!!
> I've only received my first Cartier pieced this year! My sweet hubby suprised Mr on our anniversary with a trip to Cartier to purchase Love band and on my birthday, he gave me the trinity cord bracelet. I adore them all!


Congratulations, such a sweet story as well! You must feel absolutely fabulous wearing them


----------



## PurseHappiness

Cool Breeze said:


> Congratulations!  What a happy, sweet story!  It sounds as if you have a wonderful husband and loving parents.  I can tell you treasure them as much as your beautiful jewelry.  All the best


Thank you! Definitely a Christmas I will never forget!!


----------



## PurseHappiness

MaggyH said:


> Congratulations, such a sweet story as well! You must feel absolutely fabulous wearing them


Thank you!! I feel so lucky!


----------



## yayaisnan




----------



## Purrsey

yayaisnan said:


> View attachment 5283723


Perfect nude pink nails! Where is it from please?
Hi Poochie.


----------



## yayaisnan

Purrsey said:


> Perfect nude pink nails! Where is it from please?
> Hi Poochie.


Hehe! It’s actually “ funny bunny” and “bubble bath” OPI mixed together


----------



## Cat Fondler

yayaisnan said:


> Hehe! It’s actually “ funny bunny” and “bubble bath” OPI mixed together


Ha ha i was wondering as well. Thanks for asking, @Purrsey! Looks great, @yayaisnan! Oh and the bracelet looks great too!


----------



## Classy_Sam




----------



## medurbanchic

Purchased my first two pieces of cartier!  RG small JUC w/ diamonds and Classic YG Love bracelet.  Went to the boutique wanting both in YG but the RG JUC was love at first sight.  Thank you ladies and gentlemen for helping me decide what to buy and sharing all your lovely photos.  Next thing I would like to add is a rainbow/multicolored sapphire tennis bracelet.


----------



## MaggyH

Beautiful stack, congratulations!


----------



## schaef179

Got my first Cartier bracelet; small JUC with diamonds


----------



## Gringach

schaef179 said:


> Got my first Cartier bracelet; small JUC with diamonds
> View attachment 5284923


Congrats!! I have the same and I love it


----------



## MaggyH

schaef179 said:


> Got my first Cartier bracelet; small JUC with diamonds
> View attachment 5284923


Es ist wunderschön!


----------



## schaef179

MaggyH said:


> Es ist wunderschön!


Danke liebe Maggy


----------



## medurbanchic

schaef179 said:


> Got my first Cartier bracelet; small JUC with diamonds
> View attachment 5284923


gorgeous bracelet and rings!  Any problems with your JUC ring getting caught on things or do you wear it that way to avoid things getting caught?


----------



## schaef179

medurbanchic said:


> gorgeous bracelet and rings!  Any problems with your JUC ring getting caught on things or do you wear it that way to avoid things getting caught?



I do not wear my JUC Ring 24/7 , means I take it off for training and in the evening because I am always afraid of losing it because it doesn’t fit that snug as the love ring because of it’s shape.
Of course you have to be a a little bit careful. An expensive cashmere sweater I would only put on without wearing the JUC


----------



## randomfig

schaef179 said:


> Got my first Cartier bracelet; small JUC with diamonds
> View attachment 5284923


Looks gorgeous on its own like this!


----------



## scheurin

Waiting to get in ... Cartier SCP


----------



## Scandibabe

My stack today. Sorry for the outfit and surroundings, just about to finish my 12 hours shift at the hospital


----------



## lxrac

Purrsey said:


> Perfect nude pink nails! Where is it from please?
> Hi Poochie.



Super chic!


----------



## rat_stack

NYE Cartier stack. Wishing everyone the best 2022!!!


----------



## scheurin

rat_stack said:


> NYE Cartier stack. Wishing everyone the best 2022!!!



Wow, so nice ... matching nails


----------



## scheurin

The longer I see your pic the better it looks. Just perfect.


----------



## rat_stack

scheurin said:


> Wow, so nice ... matching nails



Thank you! Thinking of adding a small Clash bracelet next and hopefully that should pacify my Cartier urge for a while


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

rat_stack said:


> Thank you! Thinking of adding a small Clash bracelet next and hopefully that should pacify my Cartier urge for a while



Yes to the Clash! Been on my radar this year too!


----------



## Cartier Forever

rat_stack said:


> NYE Cartier stack. Wishing everyone the best 2022!!!


Love your stack and your nail color!


----------



## Cat Fondler

scheurin said:


> Wow, so nice ... matching nails


Agree. Just love this combo.


----------



## Classy_Sam

Got my two loves again  My small love had some defects and after having it fixed the first time it happend again and Cartier exchanged for a brand new one.


----------



## MaggyH

Classy_Sam said:


> View attachment 5285657
> 
> Got my two loves again  My small love had some defects and after having it fixed the first time it happend again and Cartier exchanged for a brand new one.


Very nice! Are they both YG?


----------



## Classy_Sam

MaggyH said:


> Very nice! Are they both YG?



yes


----------



## meeowy

Classy_Sam said:


> View attachment 5285657
> 
> Got my two loves again  My small love had some defects and after having it fixed the first time it happend again and Cartier exchanged for a brand new one.


I really like how these three look together.  Thank for the idea!


----------



## BookishBlonde

Heading back home from New Year’s in Arizona and I had to capture my bracelets glowing at sunset 

I hope everyone had a lovely NYE!


----------



## scheurin

Maui sunset ... the Panthères are at home


----------



## Yodabest

scheurin said:


> Maui sunset ... the Panthères are at home



What a view! And wow you do a lot of traveling!


----------



## scheurin

This is better albeit o.t. here


----------



## sxca

scheurin said:


> Maui sunset ... the Panthères are at home



Wait, is Maui really your home? I live here! Sorry, OT...I just have never “met” anyone near me who loves C, too


----------



## goodcrush

jettsett said:


> from another angle…there is space between my wrist and the ecrou. it is not completely snug or sitting right smack dab on my skin. it doesn’t indent either. but what bothers me is i “feel” the bolts of the bracelet. i think it’s just the nature of the bracelet because i have heard everywhere that the ecrou ring is ridiculous uncomfortable. i think i’m just keeping the 17 ecrou and not sizing up. i like that everything is uniform and sits evenly.
> View attachment 5281929




It’s a beautiful bracelet on its own too. So maybe when it’s feeling a bit uncomfortable you can wear by itself on the opposite wrist? Just an idea.


----------



## goodcrush

Violet Bleu said:


> View attachment 5282934
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feeling pretty satisfied with my daily stack. I might add one more bangle with diamonds in the future.



This is a lovely stack! Is this your right hand or left? Curious if you leave it all on or take the removables off each day? Do you ever wear your thins anymore?


----------



## Violet Bleu

goodcrush said:


> This is a lovely stack! Is this your right hand or left? Curious if you leave it all on or take the removables off each day? Do you ever wear your thins anymore?


Thank you so much! This is my right hand (my dominant). I leave pretty much all the bracelets on except for the VCA which I occasionally take off. And I actually sold my thins because they were all a size 15, and they didn’t stack well with my JUC (15) and Rainbow Love (16).


----------



## nicole0612

Violet Bleu said:


> Thank you so much! This is my right hand (my dominant). I leave pretty much all the bracelets on except for the VCA which I occasionally take off. And I actually sold my thins because they were all a size 15, and they didn’t stack well with my JUC (15) and Rainbow Love (16).


I’m sure you’ve said it before, but is your clash a 14 or 15? Thanks


----------



## Kelly M

nycmamaofone said:


> Happy Holidays.


Love the stack and love that bag too!  What is it/where is it from?


----------



## nycmamaofone

Kelly M said:


> Love the stack and love that bag too!  What is it/where is it from?



Hi! The bag is actually from Coach. I try to avoid using my high-end bags on vacation. This Coach one is the same style design as the LV Pochette Métis.


----------



## Kelly M

nycmamaofone said:


> Hi! The bag is actually from Coach. I try to avoid using my high-end bags on vacation. This Coach one is the same style design as the LV Pochette Métis.


Time to go Googling! Thank you!! It's very unique, love the colors. Perfect for a sunny vacation too


----------



## floridamama

Here is a pic of mine - all rose gold


----------



## Chewy.

How I realistically wear my love bracelet --- with my hair tie. 

(Pls excuse my bloated pms hand)


----------



## Violet Bleu

nicole0612 said:


> I’m sure you’ve said it before, but is your clash a 14 or 15? Thanks


That’s okay. My Clash is a 15.


----------



## muamua

Took this pic when I was out for drinks


----------



## nicole0612

Violet Bleu said:


> That’s okay. My Clash is a 15.


Thank you so much!


----------



## JCCL

My birthday gift to myself 10 diamonds love and please excuse my wrinkles hands. I’m already think about the small pave in rose gold. This is addictive


----------



## watermelonpop

My first Cartier stack- a push present & a birthday present


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

Enjoying this rare occasion of having not a cloud in the sky in FL and getting my daily dose of Vitamin D ❤️


----------



## Cams

Bathing in the natural mineral water hotsprings with my Georg Jensen Savanah ring


----------



## scheurin

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> Enjoying this rare occasion of having not a cloud in the sky in FL and getting my daily dose of Vitamin D ❤
> 
> View attachment 5290942



Beautiful


----------



## pearlgrass

Cams said:


> Bathing in the natural mineral water hotsprings with my Georg Jensen Savanah ring



 I am envious of the hot spring!


----------



## medurbanchic

Greetings!  I finally got my rainbow sapphire tennis bracelet.  Just trying to figure out best orientation!


----------



## scheurin

medurbanchic said:


> Greetings!  I finally got my rainbow sapphire tennis bracelet.  Just trying to figure out best orientation!



Oh, (almost?) the same as mine.


----------



## medurbanchic

scheurin said:


> Oh, (almost?) the same as mine.


really?!? Let’s see


----------



## scheurin

Uh, it's not with me at this time. Just browsed my pics to no avail


----------



## scheurin

Just from the internet


----------



## scheurin

Sry wrong


----------



## lxrac

*YG bangle, RG slim pavè and RG pavé ring for tonight's stackkk. ❤️  *


----------



## Teerakrainbow

Enjoy night out, kids free


----------



## chocolateolive

at the gym ✌️


----------



## Prada Prince

My arm party while out helping my friend shop for sapphires…


----------



## kmang011

Went to try on the VCA signature bracelet in WG with my YG classic love for fun. I was hoping it would grow on me. I like how mixing metals looks on other people but I prefer YG for myself! I also think the VCA across the bracelet looks much more discreet while worn/in person than I thought it would.


----------



## XCCX

medurbanchic said:


> Greetings!  I finally got my rainbow sapphire tennis bracelet.  Just trying to figure out best orientation!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5291118
> 
> 
> View attachment 5291119
> 
> 
> View attachment 5291142
> 
> 
> View attachment 5291146


Beautiful!!!


----------



## medurbanchic

XCCX said:


> Beautiful!!!


thank you!


----------



## bagsaremyjam

Violet Bleu said:


> View attachment 5282934
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feeling pretty satisfied with my daily stack. I might add one more bangle with diamonds in the future.



Is your JUC the regular size? It looks thicker than normal. Gorgeous stack!


----------



## Violet Bleu

mpacia said:


> Is your JUC the regular size? It looks thicker than normal. Gorgeous stack!


Thank you! Yes, it’s the regular. I have a small wrist and hand, so if might look bigger than normal.


----------



## bagsaremyjam

Violet Bleu said:


> Thank you! Yes, it’s the regular. I have a small wrist and hand, so if might look bigger than normal.



It could be that or your piece may be a bit thicker. I’ve looked at so many JUC photos and some appear thicker than others. I’ve heard a couple owners of the JUC notice that in stores as well. I’m sure it’s impossible to make them all exactly the same so even a bit of a difference can look substantial.


----------



## audreyhaddict

Cartier chic


----------



## Ylesiya

My modest but beloved set yesterday


----------



## 880

rat_stack said:


> NYE Cartier stack. Wishing everyone the best 2022!!!


I always think Cartier looks so elegant, but you also make it look edgy chic! Hope you get your clash soon!


----------



## kmang011

*Does anyone have the ÉCROU DE CARTIER BRACELET? This is the first time I’ve seen it…*


----------



## rat_stack

Ylesiya said:


> My modest but beloved set yesterday
> View attachment 5293550



Beautiful! Is this the small or medium Clash?


----------



## Ylesiya

rat_stack said:


> Beautiful! Is this the small or medium Clash?



This is medium clash  



kmang011 said:


> *Does anyone have the ÉCROU DE CARTIER BRACELET? This is the first time I’ve seen it…*



It's on my hand in the photo above your post.


----------



## cali_to_ny

Ylesiya said:


> My modest but beloved set yesterday
> View attachment 5293550


Absolutely perfect!


----------



## Purrsey

Ylesiya said:


> My modest but beloved set yesterday
> View attachment 5293550



you brought out the beauty of ecrou especially with the nice mustardy nails


----------



## rat_stack

Ylesiya said:


> This is medium clash
> 
> 
> 
> It's on my hand in the photo above your post.



Do you mind sharing the sizes of these bracelets? I’m having a hard time deciding sizing for Ecrou and Clash.


----------



## kmang011

kmang011 said:


> *Does anyone have the ÉCROU DE CARTIER BRACELET? This is the first time I’ve seen it…*



no, not that one. The Ecrou that came out May of last year. It doesn’t have the bolts all throughout, just two bolts on the top. Currently on the website inYG but sold out.


----------



## kmang011

Ylesiya said:


> This is medium clash
> 
> 
> 
> It's on my hand in the photo above your post.



no, not that one. The Ecrou that came out May of last year. It doesn’t have the bolts all throughout, just two bolts on the top. Currently on the website inYG but sold out.


----------



## rat_stack

kmang011 said:


> no, not that one. The Ecrou that came out May of last year. It doesn’t have the bolts all throughout, just two bolts on the top. Currently on the website inYG but sold out.



Why don’t you check out the Ecrou thread… I’ve definitely seen pics of the new one in there.


----------



## kmang011

rat_stack said:


> Why don’t you check out the Ecrou thread… I’ve definitely seen pics of the new one in there.



thanks!


----------



## XCCX

Ylesiya said:


> My modest but beloved set yesterday
> View attachment 5293550


So beautiful and unique!


----------



## Ylesiya

rat_stack said:


> Do you mind sharing the sizes of these bracelets? I’m having a hard time deciding sizing for Ecrou and Clash.



No problem of course. Ecrou 17, Love 17, Clash 16. Ecrou runs a bit bigger I would say but works well for me positioned next to the wrist.


----------



## Purrsey

Hitting the break-up trio today


----------



## tresjoliebags

Purrsey said:


> Hitting the break-up trio today
> View attachment 5294338



Wow so stunning!


----------



## MaggyH

Purrsey said:


> Hitting the break-up trio today
> View attachment 5294338


Beautiful stack! Are they all RG?


----------



## Prada Prince

Feeling blue…


----------



## Purrsey

MaggyH said:


> Beautiful stack! Are they all RG?


TQ. Oh they are all YG. Perhaps the backdrop makes them all look pinky.


----------



## fashionelite

cartierloverjs said:


> Just to share s small tip - to get a ring that can be worn in multiple fingers, I sized up a little bit of my new JUC ring, from 55 (7 1/4) to 56 (7 1/2). When I wear it on a thinner finger, I add a silicone adjuster. The adjuster is very easy to put on. I can’t feel it at all when wearing the ring. Highly recommend if you need it. I got a bunch at $4 from Amazon.
> 
> 
> HAHAYOO 12 Pcs Invisible Ring Size Adjuster for Loose Rings Women Mens, 4 Sizes Silicone Rubber Ring Stopper Sizers Spacers Resizer Tightener Connector Fitter, Clear Ring Guards for Women Loose Rings https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08PNXSTJB/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_glt_fabc_PAP1FRR4P44T6QE774A9


I’m so glad I saw this! I ordered the adjusters and fixed my love ring. I’ve had this ring for 6 years but haven’t been wearing it much because I got a size 52 instead of a 49. I can finally wear it again.

I’ve been wearing it occasionally by using a smaller ring on top but it’s really uncomfortable because it moves around a lot.


----------



## glamourbag

fashionelite said:


> I’m so glad I saw this! I ordered the adjusters and fixed my love ring. I’ve had this ring for 6 years but haven’t been wearing it much because I got a size 52 instead of a 49. I can finally wear it again.
> 
> I’ve been wearing it occasionally by using a smaller ring on top but it’s really uncomfortable because it moves around a lot.


Thats great! These linked here would work too and the underside of your ring would show the sizer less with this type  than with the coil version. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07YC8MRD...aWNrUmVkaXJlY3QmZG9Ob3RMb2dDbGljaz10cnVl&th=1


----------



## LoveMyHalo

Wearing my only Cartier bracelets, admiring the pool view at Caesars Palace.


----------



## cartierloverjs

Absolutely in love with the Santos Chain Necklace (thin version). It has a good weight. Besides wearing it as a necklace, I use it as a bracelet with my Apple Watch together 24/7. So the cost per wear is extremely low.


----------



## goodcrush

cartierloverjs said:


> Absolutely in love with the Santos Chain Necklace (thin version). It has a good weight. Besides wearing it as a necklace, I use it as a bracelet with my Apple Watch together 24/7. So the cost per wear is extremely low.



Do you happen to know the length? Any neck photos?


----------



## Chaton

cartierloverjs said:


> Absolutely in love with the Santos Chain Necklace (thin version). It has a good weight. Besides wearing it as a necklace, I use it as a bracelet with my Apple Watch together 24/7. So the cost per wear is extremely low.



Wow - that is pretty smart and crafty of you to do that!  You are right - the cost is rather low, and you have killed two birds with one stone as you can wear it as a necklace and as a double wrap bracelet.  You get nearly the same look but save substantially by getting the necklace rather than the Santos bracelet.


----------



## cartierloverjs

goodcrush said:


> Do you happen to know the length? Any neck photos?


Thanks to @solskin. You can find all the model necklace photos in her posts. https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/cartier-panthere-necklace.1044206/post-34651826

the US retail price is $3,350.My SA ordered the necklace and I waited for about 1.5months. The size of My love bracelet is 18. The length of Santos necklace is just right for a bracelet (three rounds).


----------



## Ralii

rat_stack said:


> NYE Cartier stack. Wishing everyone the best 2022!!!


Beautiful stack! I also have the trinity ring on my middle finger and would love to add a juc on the index. I'm curious, do they bump into each other or bother you? Very tempted after seeing your pic, and I also love how you've stacked the trinity and band, first time I'm seeing that!


----------



## Julie_de

Does anyone know if the chain  turn around? The clasp is not in place of the diamond?


----------



## Kikiweasel

Just added my third love in white gold with  4 diamonds! I love this trio and I love RG and WG together. I think I’m going to keep the WG in the middle but may change it up once more


----------



## thatsmypurse!

Kikiweasel said:


> Just added my third love in white gold with  4 diamonds! I love this trio and I love RG and WG together. I think I’m going to keep the WG in the middle but may change it up once more


Love your diamond necklace! May I ask where it’s from?


----------



## rat_stack

Ralii said:


> Beautiful stack! I also have the trinity ring on my middle finger and would love to add a juc on the index. I'm curious, do they bump into each other or bother you? Very tempted after seeing your pic, and I also love how you've stacked the trinity and band, first time I'm seeing that!



They do bump into each other slightly but it doesn't bother me at all. And the reason I have my Love stacked with the Trinity is because my Trinity is a little bit too big for my middle finger. I'm not much of a ring stacker, but I found myself really into this look!


----------



## Midnight0808

Julie_de said:


> Does anyone know if the chain  turn around? The clasp is not in place of the diamond?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5298738
> View attachment 5298739


I just got this necklace in the small size and yes, it does move around quite a bit and the diamond flips around as well (especially when I wear it on the shortest length). Having said that, I still love it!


----------



## Julie_de

Midnight0808 said:


> I just got this necklace in the small size and yes, it does move around quite a bit and the diamond flips around as well (especially when I wear it on the shortest length). Having said that, I still love it!



Thank you very much) I'm most afraid if the clasp goes down, and the diamond ends up in the place of the clasp at the back of the neck


----------



## Kikiweasel

thatsmypurse! said:


> Love your diamond necklace! May I ask where it’s from?


Thank you! It is from Mark Broumand.


----------



## scheurin

Looooots of action t'day, splitting it up in 2 parts. First @cartier Rodeo drive, first visit ever. What do you think of the Panthères? I also like the mixed Trinity bracelet.

p.s. seems that they have more selection than other US boutiques, even 5th Ave


----------



## scheurin

Part 2, at a watch store nearby. I really like the Americaine and the Panthère   Or too small for me? The Cintrée is mine.


----------



## Yodabest

scheurin said:


> Part 2, at a watch store nearby. I really like the Americaine and the Panthère   Or too small for me? The Cintrée is mine.



You posted a watch a couple weeks ago, I think it was round and had a dark grey band. I don’t remember which line it was. Anyway I liked that one best of all these options!


----------



## scheurin

PC1984 said:


> You posted a watch a couple weeks ago, I think it was round and had a dark grey band. I don’t remember which line it was. Anyway I liked that one best of all these options!



Thx, this was a ballon bleu and in this thread - "Cartier in action" - a bit too early as the action is just coming .... hopefully in a few weeks.


----------



## Yodabest

scheurin said:


> Thx, this was a ballon bleu and in this thread - "Cartier in action" - a bit too early as the action is just coming .... hopefully in a few weeks.



Yes, that’s the one! I think it‘s much more visually interesting than the ones you just posted and I like the color contrast between the navy and gold.


----------



## Cartier Forever

scheurin said:


> Part 2, at a watch store nearby. I really like the Americaine and the Panthère   Or too small for me? The Cintrée is mine.



You already have the best!


----------



## medurbanchic

Kikiweasel said:


> Just added my third love in white gold with  4 diamonds! I love this trio and I love RG and WG together. I think I’m going to keep the WG in the middle but may change it up once more


Love mixing metals!  I am also thinking of getting the love necklace you are wearing.  Do you wear it everyday? Does it twist around?


----------



## rat_stack

WFH has the best view 

Also can I just say that the Ecrou seems SO overlooked. This bracelet is absolutely stunning in person and is my favorite on my wrist right now! I only just picked it up last weekend


----------



## KristinS

rat_stack said:


> WFH has the best view
> 
> Also can I just say that the Ecrou seems SO overlooked. This bracelet is absolutely stunning in person and is my favorite on my wrist right now! I only just picked it up last weekend


100% agree with you regarding the Ecrou. I think it gets overlooked because the picture drastically does not represent the beauty. The way the light reflects off of the bolts is stunning - similar to Bee my Love


----------



## Sparkledolll

Loves With Hermes Kelly bracelet


----------



## 7theaven

Good Night!


----------



## MaggyH

scheurin said:


> Looooots of action t'day, splitting it up in 2 parts. First @cartier Rodeo drive, first visit ever. What do you think of the Panthères? I also like the mixed Trinity bracelet.
> 
> p.s. seems that they have more selection than other US boutiques, even 5th Ave


That fully pave Panthère is absolutely to die for! Regarding watches, I much prefer more unusual models on you.


----------



## scheurin

MaggyH said:


> That fully pave Panthère is absolutely to die for! Regarding watches, I much prefer more unusual models on you.



Sry if that gets a bit o.t. here. What do you mean by unusual? Or what is usual? The one special ordered definitely IS unusual but I am unsure what extraordinary Cartier watches might be?

p.s. I love the half pavé Panthere bracelet. Fully pavé is nice (and expensive) but I just adore the setup of the diamonds at the pavée / empty cross-section


----------



## MaggyH

scheurin said:


> Sry if that gets a bit o.t. here. What do you mean by unusual? Or what is usual? The one special ordered definitely IS unusual but I am unsure what extraordinary Cartier watches might be?
> 
> p.s. I love the half pavé Panthere bracelet. Fully pavé is nice (and expensive) but I just adore the setup of the diamonds at the pavée / empty cross-section


I mean I especially like your Tank Cintrée, it's a beautiful watch.


----------



## jsscxx

In love with my early push present from DH!


----------



## Yodabest

jsscxx said:


> In love with my early push present from DH!



beautiful! Good luck! I have one on the way too


----------



## XCCX

rat_stack said:


> WFH has the best view
> 
> Also can I just say that the Ecrou seems SO overlooked. This bracelet is absolutely stunning in person and is my favorite on my wrist right now! I only just picked it up last weekend


Beautiful!!!


----------



## Kikiweasel

medurbanchic said:


> Love mixing metals!  I am also thinking of getting the love necklace you are wearing.  Do you wear it everyday? Does it twist around?


Highly recommend it! I wear it for weeks at a time as sometimes I wear alone or with the diamond tennis necklace. No turning, it is nicely weighted so the loves are always at the front.


----------



## redjellybean

Got a thin Love today , stack with thin JUC


----------



## scheurin

Oh, just received that on my front door


----------



## MaggyH

scheurin said:


> Oh, just received that on my front door


Yay! What did you get?


----------



## scheurin

Here we go


----------



## scheurin

... this is one single watch, just looks different in the sunlight


----------



## ctimec

scheurin said:


> Here we go



Just marvelous


----------



## 880

scheurin said:


> Here we go


So gorgeous! I am so happy for you! Wear in the best health and happiness


----------



## MaggyH

scheurin said:


> Here we go


Isn't this dial just stunning? Such a chameleon too, love it! Congratulations, you got it fast


----------



## Julie_de

scheurin said:


> ... this is one single watch, just looks different in the sunlight



At the first moment, I thought that you bought two different watches) It's cool that they look like this in different lighting.
Congratulations with nice purchase)


----------



## Yodabest

scheurin said:


> Here we go



great choice!!


----------



## lolakitten

scheurin said:


> Here we go


Now that’s a good looking watch, well done


----------



## scheurin

Thank you. At first I was a bit shocked, too, thinking I got a gray steel watch. Amazing this chameleon - I should call the watch like that


----------



## scheurin

Caméléon de Cartier


----------



## Yodabest

scheurin said:


> Caméléon de Cartier



I like it!


----------



## paris54531

Chilipadi said:


> My first Cartier piece - the Juste un Clou (slim version) in Rose Gold! Loved the stacking look with dainty bracelets. I have the JUC ring as well - any tips on how to stack rings?
> 
> View attachment 4827656



Where is your horseshoe bracelet from?


----------



## Lux.

Omg that watch is so stunning.


----------



## juliaamor

rat_stack said:


> WFH has the best view
> 
> Also can I just say that the Ecrou seems SO overlooked. This bracelet is absolutely stunning in person and is my favorite on my wrist right now! I only just picked it up last weekend


Hi there, this is random but wondering if you know the difference between your wrist size & love bracelet? Absolutely love where yours sits! Thank you xx


----------



## rat_stack

juliaamor said:


> Hi there, this is random but wondering if you know the difference between your wrist size & love bracelet? Absolutely love where yours sits! Thank you xx



Hello, right at the wrist bone measures about 14.5 cm. Might be 14-14.25 cm at the smallest part of my wrist. My Love is a 16. Hope this helps!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Trinity Necklace and Love Wedding Band


----------



## Prada Prince

Wore my Cartier small LOVE bracelet while picking up my new emerald ring…


----------



## Julie_de

SmokieDragon said:


> Trinity Necklace and Love Wedding Band



Trinity Necklace looks so nice on you


----------



## Purseaddict718

Daily stack


----------



## Julie_de

Two kitties


----------



## cali_to_ny

Prada Prince said:


> Wore my Cartier small LOVE bracelet while picking up my new emerald ring…
> 
> View attachment 5305726


Love this stack! Is that Tiffany Metro?


----------



## cali_to_ny

scheurin said:


> Looooots of action t'day, splitting it up in 2 parts. First @cartier Rodeo drive, first visit ever. What do you think of the Panthères? I also like the mixed Trinity bracelet.
> 
> p.s. seems that they have more selection than other US boutiques, even 5th Ave


My fave store - my last 2 purchases are from there during work trips even though my office is in NYC!


----------



## Yodabest

Julie_de said:


> Two kitties
> 
> View attachment 5305830



This is absolutely purrfect


----------



## rachrach1017

My daily stack ❤️❤️ Love to add more soon!


----------



## Prada Prince

cali_to_ny said:


> Love this stack! Is that Tiffany Metro?


Thank you!
Nope, the stack is VCA RG Alhambra, Cartier YG Love, Monica Vinader Fiji diamond pave in RG vermeil, Tiffany Diamonds by the Yard in RG with 0.03ct diamond, and Bulgari Serpenti in galuchat.


----------



## scheurin

Julie_de said:


> Two kitties



Hello from 2 of mine, too


----------



## Julie_de

scheurin said:


> Hello from 2 of mine, too



Such green glowing eyes


----------



## Purseaddict718

rachrach1017 said:


> My daily stack ❤❤ Love to add more soon!


How is your Tiffany T holding up? I want to add one but I’ve seen so many bent up ones.


----------



## kmm88

medurbanchic said:


> Greetings!  I finally got my rainbow sapphire tennis bracelet.  Just trying to figure out best orientation!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5291118
> 
> 
> View attachment 5291119
> 
> 
> View attachment 5291142
> 
> 
> View attachment 5291146


Where is that rainbow bracelet from?


----------



## costa

After reading this thread I had the need of getting this two!
I mixed them with a happy heart 
Thank you all for being such an inspiration!!


----------



## Cat Fondler

costa said:


> After reading this thread I had the need of getting this two!
> I mixed them with a happy heart
> Thank you all for being such an inspiration!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5306274


Wow! Looks fantastic!


----------



## medurbanchic

kmm88 said:


> Where is that rainbow bracelet from?


Bloomingdale’s


----------



## Ylesiya

I picked up this necklace yesterday.
According to my SA (who managed to source it from god knows where) this is the last piece in the world. I saw it pre-owned a few times but it was either very overpriced or sold out really quickly.
So happy I managed to score it brand new from the store


----------



## earthygirl

Ylesiya said:


> I picked up this necklace yesterday.
> According to my SA (who managed to source it from god knows where) this is the last piece in the world. I saw it pre-owned a few times but it was either very overpriced or sold out really quickly.
> So happy I managed to score it brand new from the store
> 
> View attachment 5306327
> View attachment 5306328
> View attachment 5306329


Congrats!  What a find! It looks so elegant on you!


----------



## rachrach1017

Purseaddict718 said:


> How is your Tiffany T holding up? I want to add one but I’ve seen so many bent up ones.



its alright. It bent here and there but I adjusted it lol


----------



## Julie_de

Ylesiya said:


> I picked up this necklace yesterday.
> According to my SA (who managed to source it from god knows where) this is the last piece in the world. I saw it pre-owned a few times but it was either very overpriced or sold out really quickly.
> So happy I managed to score it brand new from the store



So beautiful! You made the right decision  that you bought it, it's like the sun. Sometimes I wonder why such beautiful things as your pendant or beautiful collection of orchids are not popular and go out of production.


----------



## Purseaddict718

costa said:


> After reading this thread I had the need of getting this two!
> I mixed them with a happy heart
> Thank you all for being such an inspiration!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5306274


Omg I love it!! I might have to add the happy heart. Is it yellow or rose?


----------



## LuckyMe14

Still in love with my few weeks old JUC


----------



## rat_stack

LuckyMe14 said:


> Still in love with my few weeks old JUC
> 
> View attachment 5307058



Beautiful! Are these YG or RG?


----------



## LuckyMe14

rat_stack said:


> Beautiful! Are these YG or RG?


Thanks! All YG


----------



## scheurin

After cleaning all of the Loves and in a new order. Sry not being able to show HOW they sparkle again


----------



## Chilipadi

paris54531 said:


> Where is your horseshoe bracelet from?



Hi there! It's from Swarovski.  I'm not sure if the same design (it's with the magnetic clasp) is still available online or in stores, you can check.


----------



## medurbanchic

scheurin said:


> After cleaning all of the Loves and in a new order. Sry not being able to show HOW they sparkle again


how long have you had these lovely bracelets?


----------



## scheurin

medurbanchic said:


> how long have you had these lovely bracelets?



Because of the scratches? 1-2 years now but in this picture they look really ugly I agree. Here it's much better


----------



## mgoch

medurbanchic said:


> Greetings!  I finally got my rainbow sapphire tennis bracelet.  Just trying to figure out best orientation!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5291118
> 
> 
> View attachment 5291119
> 
> 
> View attachment 5291142
> 
> 
> View attachment 5291146


I love your bracelets!  I think I like the first two orientations the best but honestly cannot go wrong.  That rainbow tennis is so cool.  
Is your juste un clou rose gold and is your love yellow?  I have a rose gold love and cannot decide if I want the small JUC with diamonds in RG or YG!


----------



## yayaisnan

rachrach1017 said:


> My daily stack ❤❤ Love to add more soon!


i like the two rings stacked!!


----------



## medurbanchic

scheurin said:


> Because of the scratches? 1-2 years now but in this picture they look really ugly I agree. Here it's much better


They still look nice scratches and all!  I was asking because you have a lot of them in your collection. And your panther ring is looks quite lovely!


----------



## medurbanchic

mgoch said:


> I love your bracelets!  I think I like the first two orientations the best but honestly cannot go wrong.  That rainbow tennis is so cool.
> Is your juste un clou rose gold and is your love yellow?  I have a rose gold love and cannot decide if I want the small JUC with diamonds in RG or YG!


Thank you!  My JUC is rose gold and Love is YG.  The RG is very subtle and I walked in thinking I would get both in YG but came out with one RG and one YG!  JUC RG won me over.  I like mixing metals.  I think you can’t go wrong with either.  Have you gone to boutique and tried on both with your Love?


----------



## Cat Fondler

scheurin said:


> Because of the scratches? 1-2 years now but in this picture they look really ugly I agree. Here it's much better


Love those felines


----------



## mgoch

medurbanchic said:


> Thank you!  My JUC is rose gold and Love is YG.  The RG is very subtle and I walked in thinking I would get both in YG but came out with one RG and one YG!  JUC RG won me over.  I like mixing metals.  I think you can’t go wrong with either.  Have you gone to boutique and tried on both with your Love?





medurbanchic said:


> Thank you!  My JUC is rose gold and Love is YG.  The RG is very subtle and I walked in thinking I would get both in YG but came out with one RG and one YG!  JUC RG won me over.  I like mixing metals.  I think you can’t go wrong with either.  Have you gone to boutique and tried on both with your Love?


i just went to the boutique the other day!  All of my Cartier pieces are rose gold so I was/am leaning towards the YG but I just love the RG. The first two pics are Of the RG and the last two are YG (the YG was too big they didn’t have my size).


----------



## hers4eva

mgoch said:


> i just went to the boutique the other day!  All of my Cartier pieces are rose gold so I was/am leaning towards the YG but I just love the RG. The first two pics are Of the RG and the last two are YG (the YG was too big they didn’t have my size).



*beautiful jewelry*!


----------



## pattihansen

scheurin said:


> Because of the scratches? 1-2 years now but in this picture they look really ugly I agree. Here it's much better


If you wear them, they get scratched.  It's unavoidable.  I think they're beautiful, and I love the patina of scratches.


----------



## Cartier Forever

Went to boutique to check out the bellboy card holder which is super cute, and got a new dirty pink cord for my trinity.


----------



## Julie_de

Cartier Forever said:


> Went to boutique to check out the bellboy card holder which is super cute, and got a new dirty pink cord for my trinity.



Like your Panthere bracelet


----------



## Cartier Forever

Julie_de said:


> Like your Panthere bracelet


Thank you. I love it very much but seems they discontinued this style


----------



## Julie_de

Yes it looks like


----------



## Purseaddict718

Added some new arm candy. Still have 1 more bracelet I want to add. Trying to decide which last Cartier piece to add. Coming along


----------



## Alienza

Simple stack today . Trinity cord bracelet and leather bracelet i bought when on holiday in Spain. Do you think I should change the black cord to red to match the leather bracelet?


----------



## Cat Fondler

Alienza said:


> Simple stack today . Trinity cord bracelet and leather bracelet i bought when on holiday in Spain. Do you think I should change the black cord to red to match the leather bracelet?


Actually I like how the black cord complements the black edges of the leather.


----------



## Purseaddict718

Alienza said:


> Simple stack today . Trinity cord bracelet and leather bracelet i bought when on holiday in Spain. Do you think I should change the black cord to red to match the leather bracelet?


I like the color contrast


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

Currently procrastinating my BSN schoolwork that’s due and got distracted by my stack


----------



## Cat Fondler

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> Currently procrastinating my BSN schoolwork that’s due and got distracted by my stack
> 
> View attachment 5309819


Totally understandable


----------



## Sparkledolll

Clash and JUC with Kelly bracelets.


----------



## mgoch

Sparkledolll said:


> Clash and JUC with Kelly bracelets.


so gorgeous!


----------



## Cartier Forever

Sparkledolll said:


> Clash and JUC with Kelly bracelets.


Your stack is to die for as always


----------



## Purrsey

Sparkledolll said:


> Clash and JUC with Kelly bracelets.


They are all beautiful and tbh, I feel the Clash steals the show!!!


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

Also completely caught off guard when I saw this on my local news tonight. Tennis player Danielle Collins wearing a JUC, looks PG to me. May need to start a celebrities wearing Cartier thread like VCA has.


----------



## Purrsey

Some days I really appreciate no stacking.


----------



## Sparkledolll

Purrsey said:


> They are all beautiful and tbh, I feel the Clash steals the show!!!



Thank you Mgoch and Cartier Forever! Purrsey - Can‘t tell you how much I love my Clash. best jewelry purchase of 2021


----------



## Alienza

Purseaddict718 said:


> I like the color contrast



Thanks Cat Fondler and Purseaddict! Yeah you are right, the colour contrast makes the stack more interesting


----------



## Cat Fondler

Hard at work today…


----------



## Ralii

How do you all deal with stacking a love bracelet with VCA? My VCA keeps moving and goes over/under the love, which bothers me somewhat. It looks nice when I put it in place, but doesn't stay that way. Any tips/tricks?


----------



## lumkeikei

Ralii said:


> How do you all deal with stacking a love bracelet with VCA? My VCA keeps moving and goes over/under the love, which bothers me somewhat. It looks nice when I put it in place, but doesn't stay that way. Any tips/tricks?
> View attachment 5310867
> View attachment 5310866


I wear the hammered rose gold sweet Alhambra bracelet with my regular JUC. I just get used to it going all over the place. I don’t think you can make it stay in one place.


----------



## earthygirl

Ralii said:


> How do you all deal with stacking a love bracelet with VCA? My VCA keeps moving and goes over/under the love, which bothers me somewhat. It looks nice when I put it in place, but doesn't stay that way. Any tips/tricks?
> View attachment 5310867
> View attachment 5310866


You can have the length of the vca shortened so that it does not move around. I don’t stack bracelets for this reason. It looks nice in pics but is a nuisance irl.  I won’t shorten or tighten my bracelets either because then I won’t be able to put them on by myself which would also be a nuisance.


----------



## Cat Fondler

earthygirl said:


> You can have the length of the vca shortened so that it does not move around. I don’t stack bracelets for this reason. It looks nice in pics but is a nuisance irl.  I won’t shorten or tighten my bracelets either because then I won’t be able to put them on by myself which would also be a nuisance.


Agree—try as I might to stack with chain bracelets it ends up being annoying to me. Love the look, though. Guess I’ll just need to stick with loves and Clash.


----------



## notsogirly

Wow i love that trinity cord!! 


Cartier Forever said:


> Went to boutique to check out the bellboy card holder which is super cute, and got a new dirty pink cord for my trinity.


----------



## Cartier Forever

Cat Fondler said:


> Hard at work today…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5310773


Beautiful stack, love your Marla Aaron.


----------



## LaneyLeft

Small JUC with diamonds in 16 and Small Love in 17. Both in Rose Gold.


----------



## Cat Fondler

Cartier Forever said:


> Beautiful stack, love your Marla Aaron.


Thank you @Cartier Forever. The Marla Aaron carabiner fits right in with the industrial vibe, right? The funny thing is that I didn’t plan it.


----------



## Le Lion

I tried something new yesterday


----------



## Gringach

LaneyLeft said:


> Small JUC with diamonds in 16 and Small Love in 17. Both in Rose Gold.
> 
> View attachment 5311165


Lovely !
May I ask your wrist size?
And do your bracelets overlap/cross each other?
Thanks!


----------



## airkay

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> Also completely caught off guard when I saw this on my local news tonight. Tennis player Danielle Collins wearing a JUC, looks PG to me. May need to start a celebrities wearing Cartier thread like VCA has.
> 
> View attachment 5310188
> 
> View attachment 5310189


Did you see it fly off her wrist during the final? I wonder what happened to it.


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

airkay said:


> Did you see it fly off her wrist during the final? I wonder what happened to it.



Omg no!! I actually only saw her interview and I literally said to myself that I am so shocked she wore it while playing and it didn’t come off! I assume they found it if she’s wearing it here though? That is wild but I figured it was going to happen!!


----------



## airkay

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> Omg no!! I actually only saw her interview and I literally said to myself that I am so shocked she wore it while playing and it didn’t come off! I assume they found it if she’s wearing it here though? That is wild but I figured it was going to happen!!


Lots of top players wear them on and off court. I wonder if Cartier will replace it for her.


----------



## Chaton

airkay said:


> Lots of top players wear them on and off court. I wonder if Cartier will replace it for her.



Just finished watching the match.  Yes, they have footage of it flying off her wrist and they say they think it was found as it seemed to fly off around her towel area so still on court.

I’m fairly sure Cartier will repair it back to new or replace it for her.

It reminded me of the famous incident where Chris Evert had her tennis bracelet (hence, the name) fly off, and they stopped the match to find it for her.


----------



## Prada Prince

Lounging in the sunlight…


----------



## redjellybean

Exchanged my thin Love to wide version


----------



## LaneyLeft

Gringach said:


> Lovely !
> May I ask your wrist size?
> And do your bracelets overlap/cross each other?
> Thanks!


Of course! My wrist measures at a little less than 14.5 cm. They normally stay stacked as pictured, but at times, they do switch spots. Hope that helps! Let me know if you have any other questions.


----------



## purseinsanity

I love WG Pavé and Onyx.  I went a little overboard!


----------



## purseinsanity

Another combo I tried out:


----------



## cartierloverjs

purseinsanity said:


> Another combo I tried out:


the panther is so cool!!


----------



## redjellybean

Stack with Links of London today


----------



## glamourbag

purseinsanity said:


> Another combo I tried out:


Love the Panthere with your pieces


----------



## purseinsanity

cartierloverjs said:


> the panther is so cool!!





glamourbag said:


> Love the Panthere with your pieces


Thank you both!  Hubby surprised me with it in cahoots with my SA!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

scheurin said:


> Part 2, at a watch store nearby. I really like the Americaine and the Panthère   Or too small for me? The Cintrée is mine.



I love them all!!!  



Julie_de said:


> Two kitties
> 
> View attachment 5305830



Perfect!!    



Le Lion said:


> I tried something new yesterday
> View attachment 5311316


----------



## uhpharm01

purseinsanity said:


> Another combo I tried out:


that is exquisite.


----------



## purseinsanity

uhpharm01 said:


> that is exquisite.


Thank you!


----------



## hers4eva

purseinsanity said:


> Another combo I tried out:


----------



## eternallove4bag

purseinsanity said:


> Another combo I tried out:


Beyond stunning!


----------



## purseinsanity

hers4eva said:


>





eternallove4bag said:


> Beyond stunning!


Thank you!


----------



## louissearch19

cindy05 said:


> Stacking my 2 loves and JUC with 5mm beaded bracelet.
> 
> Happy holidays all!
> View attachment 5278888
> View attachment 5278888


Beautiful stack!! Where’s the beaded bracelet from?  Thanks


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cartier Forever said:


> Went to boutique to check out the bellboy card holder which is super cute, and got a new dirty pink cord for my trinity.



Love the new colour of the Trinity cord! 

Sorry to be off-topic but may I find out what the diamond white gold bracelet is beneath your Trinity Cord Bracelet? It looks like it’s a Qeelin Yu Yi but I don’t recall that they have that design? Thanks!


----------



## Cartier Forever

SmokieDragon said:


> Love the new colour of the Trinity cord!
> 
> Sorry to be off-topic but may I find out what the diamond white gold bracelet is beneath your Trinity Cord Bracelet? It looks like it’s a Qeelin Yu Yi but I don’t recall that they have that design? Thanks!



Yes, it's Qeelin XXS collection for kids, but it can fit the wrists of most of my friends. We all got it because of the lovely price tag. FYI my love is size 16. They have different styles including wulu, bobo and ling long.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cartier Forever said:


> Yes, it's Qeelin XXS collection for kids, but it can fit the wrists of most of my friends. We all got it because of the lovely price tag. FYI my love is size 16. They have different styles including wulu, bobo and ling long.



OMG!!! Then it can definitely fit my wrist but the SA told me it’s for kids!!! Grrr!! Time to go back there and do some shopping!! Thanks so much!!! I definitely need the Yu Yi (since I have the WG necklace) and the Wulu. Heck, everything is needed lol!

Btw, I can wear a JUC 15 so it should be ok for me too


----------



## Cartier Forever

Got the card holders today. My friend tried some Clash and my lovely SA gave us hand sanitizer.


----------



## Fashion412

Bit the Cartier bug with a thin JUC ring - now the wish list expands!


----------



## Purrsey

Happy lunar new year.


----------



## yayaisnan

Purrsey said:


> Happy lunar new year.
> 
> View attachment 5314139


always love your style )) so classy


----------



## RosiePenners

Added the RG small Love today. I can’t go into the Cartier boutique and come out empty handed! I’m wondering if the small Clou gets lost in the stack now…thoughts?


----------



## CoCoBelle

RosiePenners said:


> Added the RG small Love today. I can’t go into the Cartier boutique and come out empty handed! I’m wondering if the small Clou gets lost in the stack now…thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 5314617


Beautiful collection! Maybe if you re-order your stack and put the JUC on top (furthest from hand).


----------



## nicole0612

RosiePenners said:


> Added the RG small Love today. I can’t go into the Cartier boutique and come out empty handed! I’m wondering if the small Clou gets lost in the stack now…thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 5314617


You’re tri-gold stack looks so pretty!


----------



## nicole0612

Purrsey said:


> Some days I really appreciate no stacking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5310192


I like how you vary your jewelry. I love your stacks, but your pave slim also can stand on its own. Is it YG size 15?


----------



## Purseaddict718

RosiePenners said:


> Added the RG small Love today. I can’t go into the Cartier boutique and come out empty handed! I’m wondering if the small Clou gets lost in the stack now…thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 5314617


I agree maybe try and rearrange it. But it’s gorgeous.


----------



## Purrsey

nicole0612 said:


> I like how you vary your jewelry. I love your stacks, but your pave slim also can stand on its own. Is it YG size 15?


Thanks and Yes that's correct.


----------



## RosiePenners

Ok, have rearranged. Thanks for the suggestion! I think I need a regular Love now to balance things out!


----------



## Goodfrtune

RosiePenners said:


> Ok, have rearranged. Thanks for the suggestion! I think I need a regular Love now to balance things out!


It looks beautiful! I have a similar stack except with the larger JUC.


----------



## nicole0612

Purrsey said:


> Thanks and Yes that's correct.


Thank you! I love the simplicity that day with your ring stacks and one statement bracelet.


----------



## stefaniejill

Today’s stack


----------



## RosiePenners

Goodfrtune said:


> It looks beautiful! I have a similar stack except with the larger JUC.
> View attachment 5315002


Lovely stack too! All bling


----------



## ChanelCartier

RosiePenners said:


> Ok, have rearranged. Thanks for the suggestion! I think I need a regular Love now to balance things out!


I think it's perfect like this!


----------



## ggnyc

Purrsey said:


> Some days I really appreciate no stacking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5310192


Yes - our Cartier pieces are so beautiful that I also like them to shine individually!!


----------



## Winiebean

still loving my sm juc size 14


----------



## AISHABELLA

JuC small and my rose, white and  yellow gold love rings. 
I love them  
My every day pieces


----------



## RosiePenners

AISHABELLA said:


> JuC small and my rose, white and  yellow gold love rings.
> I love them
> My every day pieces


Oooh trifecta rings! Lovely.


----------



## medurbanchic

AISHABELLA said:


> JuC small and my rose, white and  yellow gold love rings.
> I love them
> My every day pieces


swooning over everything in this pic! Nails, purse, Jewelry, and the hardwood floors!!


----------



## Lynnsluxecloset

Sotd. Happy weekend y’all


----------



## Julie_de

Lynnsluxecloset said:


> Sotd. Happy weekend y’all


All amazing) Do you have a favorite?))


----------



## WingNut

Lynnsluxecloset said:


> Sotd. Happy weekend y’all


GOALS!


----------



## Swtshan7

Just added the small yellow juc to pair with my yellow love cuff ….I am so pleased


----------



## Prada Prince

Small LOVE with my new sapphire…


----------



## yayaisnan

Newest addition (trinity ring)


----------



## Teerakrainbow

Everyday  wear.
Love a simplicity.


----------



## yayaisnan

Teerakrainbow said:


> Everyday  wear.
> Love a simplicity.
> 
> View attachment 5319241


Oh wow I didn’t know those earrings existed. So cute


----------



## Teerakrainbow

yayaisnan said:


> Oh wow I didn’t know those earrings existed. So cute


Thank you.
It single love earrings.


----------



## redjellybean

Trinity with silk cord is my new addition


----------



## reflection212

My love wedding ring and love cuff. The love ring I’ve had maybe 4 years. The cuff is around a year old. I don’t wear my love cuff often and was considering selling it to purchase something else. My husband told me not to though. I guess he doesn’t want me to get rid of anything. I wear it maybe once a month. I tend to wear my VCA hammered gold bracelet every day because of the comfort and it doesn’t show scratches.


----------



## yayaisnan

reflection212 said:


> My love wedding ring and love cuff. The love ring I’ve had maybe 4 years. The cuff is around a year old. I don’t wear my love cuff often and was considering selling it to purchase something else. My husband told me not to though. I guess he doesn’t want me to get rid of anything. I wear it maybe once a month. I tend to wear my VCA hammered gold bracelet every day because of the comfort and it doesn’t show scratches.


why don't u lean toward wearing it out of curiosity? i figured the cuff would be more comfortable


----------



## reflection212

yayaisnan said:


> why don't u lean toward wearing it out of curiosity? i figured the cuff would be more comfortable




I’m thinking one reason is because I have two kids under 3 and I’m always picking them up, putting them in and out of car seats, etc. Its not comfortable holding kids with a bangle digging into my wrist. My VCA bracelet hasn’t been an issue. I have the matching VCA pendant necklace and my one year old will occasionally pull on it and yank it.


----------



## AISHABELLA

medurbanchic said:


> swooning over everything in this pic! Nails, purse, Jewelry, and the hardwood floors!!


 Thank you love


----------



## AISHABELLA

RosiePenners said:


> Oooh trifecta rings! Lovely.


Thank you


----------



## Chaton

Just my small Love today…


----------



## rileygirl

Today’s stack.


----------



## scheurin

Always working


----------



## tresjoliebags

rileygirl said:


> Today’s stack.
> 
> Beautiful stack! Is the diamond bracelet a Chaumet bee my love?


----------



## rileygirl

It’s a bezel set tennis bracelet


----------



## mac01

JUC and Love Cuff!


----------



## Prada Prince

Saturday snoozing…


----------



## scheurin

Anxious at LAX and ready to take off


----------



## meeowy

Going on a walk on a nice sunny morning.


----------



## Purrsey

We don't celebrate V-day anyway happy V-day fellow forumers!


----------



## AECornell

VDay present from my hubby. Pink gold regular love.


----------



## lana9993

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> In Vegas last week trying on various stack combos. Both Reg Loves are mine fyi. Didn’t get anything this time since I picked up the VCA Vintage Alhambra 5 motif bracelet in onyx but just wanted to share what I tried on. Completely jaw dropping obsessed with the thin pave Love in WG and Clash is growing on me so fast too. My wishlist is growing now lol! Last picture is my current stack (:
> 
> View attachment 5279144
> 
> View attachment 5279146
> 
> View attachment 5279148


May I ask how many mm your tennis bracelet is? I'm getting one and have two cartier bracelets as well and this size looks perfect on them.


----------



## Cartier Forever

Saw this today, no further info yet. Sounds interesting!


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

lana9993 said:


> May I ask how many mm your tennis bracelet is? I'm getting one and have two cartier bracelets as well and this size looks perfect on them.



Hi! I’ll be honest I don’t know mm size, all I know is it is 10 carats and 7 inches in length. Hope this helps! (:


----------



## cartierloverjs

santos chain necklace+love studs


----------



## Stansy




----------



## meeowy

Why not stack rings sometimes?


----------



## americanroyal89

I just received this necklace earlier this week and I love it. So simple yet substantial enough.
I was afraid about the yellow gold since I don’t think yellow gold suits me. But i think it blends well with the rose and white.


----------



## JOJA

americanroyal89 said:


> I just received this necklace earlier this week and I love it. So simple yet substantial enough.
> I was afraid about the yellow gold since I don’t think yellow gold suits me. But i think it blends well with the rose and white.
> View attachment 5328896
> View attachment 5328897


Yay, you got it!!  It looks GREAT on you and has a really nice presence.  How's the weight?


----------



## americanroyal89

JOJA said:


> Yay, you got it!!  It looks GREAT on you and has a really nice presence.  How's the weight?


Thank you!!
Ummm I would say it’s substantial but not heavy. Like I can’t really feel it on  but when it’s in my hand I can feel the heft.
I don’t have a scale to weigh it on, but when I was doing my research I found an old listing for one and they weighed it in at 13.2 grams.


----------



## JOJA

americanroyal89 said:


> Thank you!!
> Ummm I would say it’s substantial but not heavy. Like I can’t really feel it on  but when it’s in my hand I can feel the heft.
> I don’t have a scale to weigh it on, but when I was doing my research I found an old listing for one and they weighed it in at 13.2 grams.


That's a nice weight ~ I feel like necklaces these days are like 2 grams of gold so it's good to know this has some weight.  I need to check this out in store.  Enjoy and wear it in great health!


----------



## americanroyal89

JOJA said:


> That's a nice weight ~ I feel like necklaces these days are like 2 grams of gold so it's good to know this has some weight.  I need to check this out in store.  Enjoy and wear it in great health!


Thank you! I hope you can check it out in store! Mine didn’t have it in stock so I just ordered it with my fingers crossed that I’d love it lol.
It’s nice tho! The links are cut an angle so they reflect the light really well in person. It shines like crazy.


----------



## hers4eva

Cartier  in action gobbling up homemade Lobster Tails from her kitchen


----------



## Purseaddict718

Bus pick up


----------



## SmokieDragon

My Trinity Silk Cord bracelet is great at stopping my Alhambra bracelet from slipping under my watch. I should have thought of this earlier lol


----------



## Purrsey

SmokieDragon said:


> My Trinity Silk Cord bracelet is great at stopping my Alhambra bracelet from slipping under my watch. I should have thought of this earlier lol
> 
> View attachment 5330450


That's the reason I've been thinking of the cord! For practicality sake. What's pulling me back is  I don't like wet cord post hand wash.

my sweet Alhambra always slides under my Love and it bothers me a lot. In fact it slides under everything I wear. And especially when all my bracelets are generally snug fit so having it stuck under other bracelets is no good feeling. Gets worse when it got tangle up with my open bracelets juc sm included.

ok rant over.


----------



## Julie_de

Purrsey said:


> That's the reason I've been thinking of the cord! For practicality sake. What's pulling me back is  I don't like wet cord post hand wash.
> 
> my sweet Alhambra always slides under my Love and it bothers me a lot. In fact it slides under everything I wear. And especially when all my bracelets are generally snug fit so having it stuck under other bracelets is no good feeling. Gets worse when it got tangle up with my open bracelets juc sm included.
> 
> ok rant over.



the cord bracelet also needs to be worn and not removed?


----------



## Purrsey

Julie_de said:


> the cord bracelet also needs to be worn and not removed?


As in remove it prior to washing hands? It'll be a hassle and  I'll probably end up losing it knowing myself Haa.


----------



## RosiePenners

Purrsey said:


> As in remove it prior to washing hands? It'll be a hassle and  I'll probably end up losing it knowing myself Haa.


No, you won’t lose it as you can adjust it to fit quite snug! I thought the same when I first got it but it’s fine and when you wash your hands, just push it up your wrist a little. That’s what I do and I don’t get it wet often. I don’t shower with it either though.


----------



## RosiePenners

SmokieDragon said:


> My Trinity Silk Cord bracelet is great at stopping my Alhambra bracelet from slipping under my watch. I should have thought of this earlier lol
> 
> View attachment 5330450


Great idea, just purchased the carnelian Alhambra 5 motifs so this is perfect. Just need to change the cord colour.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Purrsey said:


> That's the reason I've been thinking of the cord! For practicality sake. What's pulling me back is  I don't like wet cord post hand wash.
> 
> my sweet Alhambra always slides under my Love and it bothers me a lot. In fact it slides under everything I wear. And especially when all my bracelets are generally snug fit so having it stuck under other bracelets is no good feeling. Gets worse when it got tangle up with my open bracelets juc sm included.
> 
> ok rant over.



I shower with mine. It dries in half an hour in my hot and humid country. It hardly gets wet while washing hands cos it’s quite far up my wrist. I wear mine loose enough for comfort and yet snug enough to prevent the Alhambra from reaching my watch. I’m so glad that there are no more “krrrrrk” sounds lol! And so happy to add back my Trinity Silk Cord bracelet to my stack


----------



## SmokieDragon

RosiePenners said:


> Great idea, just purchased the carnelian Alhambra 5 motifs so this is perfect. Just need to change the cord colour.



Thanks! I will be changing mine to a blue cord. Wonder how close a colour I can get to my blue agate. I think a cord in the colour of Cartier’s red would match your carnelian Alhambra!


----------



## RosiePenners

SmokieDragon said:


> Thanks! I will be changing mine to a blue cord. Wonder how close a colour I can get to my blue agate. I think a cord in the colour of Cartier’s red would match your carnelian Alhambra!


You can absolutely choose a colour close the Agate, they have so many colours to choose from but only in the boutique, not online.
I chose baby blue for the birth of my little boy but now I definitely would like to change it to red to represent the love I have for him (and as a bonus, match the carnelian   ).


----------



## SmokieDragon

@RosiePenners Changed to as close a colour I could get


----------



## RosiePenners

SmokieDragon said:


> @RosiePenners Changed to as close a colour I could get
> 
> View attachment 5331402


That was quick! Love it, gorgeous colour, they look beautiful together! Hopefully I can pop into the boutique next week. Have a lovely weekend!


----------



## taya19

A few pictures.  My stack and one with my daughter's bracelets and one while trying VCA ring on. What do you think of the ring on my fingers? Too wide?


----------



## SmokieDragon

RosiePenners said:


> That was quick! Love it, gorgeous colour, they look beautiful together! Hopefully I can pop into the boutique next week. Have a lovely weekend!



Thanks and you have a good weekend too and have a lovely visit to the boutique soon!

I already had an appointment to see a pair of Trinity earrings that had been ordered for me so I decided to change the cord colour too. That’s why I also started wearing my cord bracelet again before the appointment - to get into the Trinity vibe and in the process, I discovered I could use it to protect my Alhambra


----------



## SmokieDragon

taya19 said:


> A few pictures.  My stack and one with my daughter's bracelets and one while trying VCA ring on. What do you think of the ring on my fingers? Too wide?



Not too wide at all! Looks good


----------



## lumkeikei

taya19 said:


> A few pictures.  My stack and one with my daughter's bracelets and one while trying VCA ring on. What do you think of the ring on my fingers? Too wide?


I really like your daughter's stack, it is coloruful and fun. May I ask what size is she wearing for Cartier?


----------



## taya19

lumkeikei said:


> I really like your daughter's stack, it is coloruful and fun. May I ask what size is she wearing for Cartier?


Oops sorry! I meant my Cartier bracelets with my daughter's Clairs bracelets.  Haha!  My love is 16 and the JUC is 15


----------



## cartierloverjs

cartierloverjs said:


> santos chain necklace+love studs


Oh I forgot to mention - the santos necklace is long. So when you wear it in different length, the draping in the back has lots of presence and makes this necklace more special/shining when your neck/back is exposed. a concept photo for reference


----------



## lizlime

meeowy said:


> Going on a walk on a nice sunny morning.


is your bracelet wg or rg? looks so pretty on you!


----------



## meeowy

lizlime said:


> is your bracelet wg or rg? looks so pretty on you!


Thank you! Rg.


----------



## Julie_de

Have a good week everyone.


----------



## Purrsey

Julie_de said:


> Have a good week everyone.
> View attachment 5333296


She looks really cute.


----------



## Purrsey

Today my jewelry got a nice cleaning using ultrasonic cleaner.


----------



## MaggyH

Purrsey said:


> Today my jewelry got a nice cleaning using ultrasonic cleaner.
> 
> View attachment 5333597


Wow, it all looks brand new! SO shiny!


----------



## CartierLVer

Purrsey said:


> Today my jewelry got a nice cleaning using ultrasonic cleaner.
> 
> View attachment 5333597



What ultra sonic cleaner do you use? Any links? Thanks


----------



## nesia69

i brought my first Cartier piece home


----------



## Purseaddict718

I got a promotion at work so of course I went to Cartier to celebrate. Lol  adding a reg JUC YG


----------



## emo4488

Purseaddict718 said:


> I got a promotion at work so of course I went to Cartier to celebrate. Lol  adding a reg JUC YG



Congratulations! Your stack is lovely!


----------



## Purseaddict718

emo4488 said:


> Congratulations! Your stack is lovely!


Thank you


----------



## Purrsey

CartierLVer said:


> What ultra sonic cleaner do you use? Any links? Thanks


It's a pretty old basic machine that my husband got from a China website. I think any ultrasonic cleaner would work the same. 

And now I think those gunk are mostly sands as I bring my little one to the beaches and sand playground.


----------



## RosiePenners

Simple trinity necklace coupled with Tiffany alphabet pendant (my son’s initial). I love the rose gold of the trinity!


----------



## nicole0612

I love an unusual stack sometimes


----------



## 100700

My new Cartier purchase. The pave love ring in wg. Very cool very gorgeous in person.  Purchase it from Rebag for a great price ^^


----------



## Ryan

Treated myself to a Trinity ring for my 40th, my husband got me the pink gold Encrou.


----------



## Luvshandbags

Ryan said:


> Treated myself to a Trinity ring for my 40th, my husband got me the pink gold Encrou.


Happy Birthday!!! Both of your pieces you chose are gorgeous. I never had the écrou bracelet on my radar but it looks fabulous. Is it comfortable ? And how is the sizing? Let me know thanks!


----------



## jenngu

rat_stack said:


> WFH has the best view
> 
> Also can I just say that the Ecrou seems SO overlooked. This bracelet is absolutely stunning in person and is my favorite on my wrist right now! I only just picked it up last weekend



I just ordered a Ecrou and have the same stack as you!!  I agree that it’s stunning and is completely overlooked.  But I suppose that’s a good thing for the few who own one.  Thank you for taking a photo…I never imagined how nice they all look together!!


----------



## sparclette

I wear one bracelet at a time & rotate- but sometimes I like to be a stack-osaurus rex (to be fair, the big stack was split over two wrists)


----------



## Ryan

Luvshandbags said:


> Happy Birthday!!! Both of your pieces you chose are gorgeous. I never had the écrou bracelet on my radar but it looks fabulous. Is it comfortable ? And how is the sizing? Let me know thanks!



thank you! The Ecrou is super comfortable -0 adjustment period. I sized down one from my Love, and it fits great.


----------



## Yodabest

Ryan said:


> Treated myself to a Trinity ring for my 40th, my husband got me the pink gold Encrou.



Looks great!! Happy birthday!


----------



## Purrsey

I like ecrou on a men's hand!


----------



## kmang011

jenngu said:


> I just ordered a Ecrou and have the same stack as you!!  I agree that it’s stunning and is completely overlooked.  But I suppose that’s a good thing for the few who own one.  Thank you for taking a photo…I never imagined how nice they all look together!!



Same!!! My next purchase is a YG Ecrou! I love that’s it’s unisex and so underrated.


----------



## jenngu

kmang011 said:


> Same!!! My next purchase is a YG Ecrou! I love that’s it’s unisex and so underrated.


We’ll have to both share photos!!


----------



## Purrsey

Weekend...Cherishing the family  moments.


----------



## mesh123

Purrsey said:


> Weekend...Cherishing the family  moments.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5337468
> 
> View attachment 5337488


So so beautiful stack!


----------



## scheurin

New expensive & expansive addition to my zoo


----------



## Yodabest

scheurin said:


> New expensive & expansive addition to my zoo



That‘s one classy zoo you got there!


----------



## scheurin

.


----------



## Cool Breeze

scheurin said:


> New expensive & expansive addition to my zoo


Stunning!  A piece of a lifetime.  Wear it in good health.


----------



## Purrsey

One of a kind zoo. Meow.


----------



## Frivole88

Also posted from Hermes thread. My favorite stack combo ♥️


----------



## mesh123

kristinlorraine said:


> Also posted from Hermes thread. My favorite stack combo ♥️
> View attachment 5338775


Wow! Love this combo on you! Now I need the Hermes watch! May I ask what size is you JUC?


----------



## Frivole88

mesh123 said:


> Wow! Love this combo on you! Now I need the Hermes watch! May I ask what size is you JUC?



thank you. My juc is the regular size.


----------



## Pinkie*

kristinlorraine said:


> Also posted from Hermes thread. My favorite stack combo ♥
> View attachment 5338775


Beautiful


----------



## mesh123

kristinlorraine said:


> thank you. My juc is the regular size.


It is beautiful! Is it 16 or 17..?
Thanks


----------



## Frivole88

mesh123 said:


> It is beautiful! Is it 16 or 17..?
> Thanks



Hi, it’s size 16. My wrist size is 15.5 cm


----------



## Purrsey

The plants are new. So is my ring.


----------



## bagaddict17

Not my Cartier in action but a special day for me as I was so happy to treat my little sister (there’s almost 15 years between us) to her first Cartier pieces for her birthday. I was wondering whether to do it  but my DH said “if you can’t treat your sister, what are you working so hard for” so I did it! Here are her new rings with my yellow diamond set.

Her rings are making me want a Cartier ring… maybe a pave JUC. I told my sister she couldn’t have anything with diamonds until she grows her nails


----------



## mesh123

kristinlorraine said:


> Hi, it’s size 16. My wrist size is 15.5 cm


Great! Thanks


----------



## Miss CC

Megastack today plus pave ring


----------



## Cat Fondler

Simple stack…


----------



## Yodabest

kristinlorraine said:


> Also posted from Hermes thread. My favorite stack combo ♥
> View attachment 5338775


Love! What size is your watch?


----------



## Frivole88

PC1984 said:


> Love! What size is your watch?



thank you. It’s 21mm


----------



## runningbird

sparclette said:


> I wear one bracelet at a time & rotate- but sometimes I like to be a stack-osaurus rex (to be fair, the big stack was split over two wrists)
> 
> View attachment 5337227
> 
> 
> View attachment 5337269


"Stack-Osaurus" !!!  I love it and can relate.


----------



## MonoP

Just caved in and bought myself a white gold pave love bracelet.


----------



## cartierloverjs

Found the perfect tray for my humble Cartier collection. Wolf Vault Tray





						Jewelry Trays & Stackable Jewelry Storage  | WOLF
					

Explore WOLF's wide range of jewelry trays including our colorful, patented stackable trays and jewelry storage for rings, earrings or watches.




					www.wolf1834.com


----------



## ChanelCartier

MonoP said:


> Just caved in and bought myself a white gold pave love bracelet.


Beautiful! Any occasion or just because LOL?


----------



## MonoP

ChanelCartier said:


> Beautiful! Any occasion or just because LOL?


Birthday present before price increase.


----------



## Purrsey

So sorry Underside. You deserve a post too.


----------



## LaKoS

XCCX said:


> View attachment 4537279


Hi May I ask, what bracelet is the middle one which looks like a rope and a knot? Pardon my ignorance and TIA!


----------



## XCCX

LaKoS said:


> Hi May I ask, what bracelet is the middle one which looks like a rope and a knot? Pardon my ignorance and TIA!


No worries at all! It’s the Cartier trinity cord bracelet


----------



## rat_stack

Action shot in the garage gym. Pulled the sleeve down for a peek at the shiny


----------



## nicole0612

I wasn’t wearing all of these, actually just wondering if I really need 2 Clash! Then another thread inspired me to try on my VCA malachite magic bracelet, so I ended up filling up my arm.


----------



## nicole0612

rat_stack said:


> Action shot in the garage gym. Pulled the sleeve down for a peek at the shiny


I love how the Ecrou looks with the JUC!


----------



## cartierloverjs

nicole0612 said:


> I wasn’t wearing all of these, actually just wondering if I really need 2 Clash! Then another thread inspired me to try on my VCA malachite magic bracelet, so I ended up filling up my arm.


May I ask what the coral/silver pieces are? Thank you!


----------



## nicole0612

cartierloverjs said:


> May I ask what the coral/silver pieces are? Thank you!


They are custom made bracelets that I had made to sit flush with the Loves.


----------



## cartierloverjs

nicole0612 said:


> They are custom made bracelets that I had made to sit flush with the Loves.


They are really pretty! Wish they were sold online!


----------



## nicole0612

cartierloverjs said:


> They are really pretty! Wish they were sold online!


Thank you. It’s funny because I get so many more comments and compliments on them compared to the Cartier.


----------



## lana9993

Santal90 said:


> Thanks for your kind words  yes my JUC is a SO for size 14, while the two loves are a size 15. I like minimal movement on my wrist and have the tennis bracelet shortened so it’s quite snug (I shortened it to 14.5cm - it’s around 15.5cm total with the clasp) and it’s high enough that it doesn’t slide under the love, if that makes sense! The juc in the front sort of keeps everything together in place.



May I know how many carats the tennis bracelet is? I have a size 15 love bracelet and will probably add a tennis bracelet around the same size as this.


----------



## Santal90

lana9993 said:


> May I know how many carats the tennis bracelet is? I have a size 15 love bracelet and will probably add a tennis bracelet around the same size as this.


Hi! It’s originally a 7-inch 10 carat tennis bracelet but I had it shortened to 15.5cm to fit my wrist so I lost some carats along the way


----------



## Miss CC

Cartier, sparkling wine and caviar


----------



## lumkeikei

On my walk


----------



## trf

Went to try on e-rings!! Both are so pretty


----------



## RosiePenners

trf said:


> Went to try on e-rings!! Both are so pretty


Oval is GORGEOUS!


----------



## trf

RosiePenners said:


> Oval is GORGEOUS!


Yes it is!! It was 1.7 carats, D color, VVS1 clarity. Out of my budget though at around $40k


----------



## dream8girl

Ylesiya said:


> Panthere and panthere
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5216515


So unique and lovely


----------



## nicole0612

trf said:


> Went to try on e-rings!! Both are so pretty


Congrats!


----------



## nicole0612

Nice and simple.


----------



## mmiller769

nicole0612 said:


> I love an unusual stack sometimes


OH WOW!! This is one of the coolest stacks I’ve seen on here in a while!


----------



## Cat Fondler

New small JUC ring and fresh mani


----------



## nicole0612

mmiller769 said:


> OH WOW!! This is one of the coolest stacks I’ve seen on here in a while!


Thank you! I love your style as well


----------



## rileygirl




----------



## Purrsey

Trinity ring is my favourite thing for jewelry for now.
and action with my new green babies!


----------



## notsogirly

Purrsey said:


> Trinity ring is my favourite thing for jewelry for now.
> and action with my new green babies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5348526
> View attachment 5348515


i love your trinity ring!! is this the classic size?


----------



## Purrsey

notsogirly said:


> i love your trinity ring!! is this the classic size?


Thanks. Yes it is.


----------



## RosiePenners

I know, I need a manicure! Simple stack today.


----------



## RosiePenners

Purrsey said:


> Trinity ring is my favourite thing for jewelry for now.
> and action with my new green babies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5348526
> View attachment 5348515


I think I’m going to get one too, they are classic and just gorgeous!


----------



## Cat Fondler

RosiePenners said:


> I know, I need a manicure! Simple stack today.
> 
> View attachment 5349197


Love this! Is this the small JUC?


----------



## RosiePenners

Cat Fondler said:


> Love this! Is this the small JUC?


Thank you! It is the small Clou. When I tried the classic, although gorgeous and I love it, it felt too big so I opted for small with diamonds instead to satisfy the Clou craving.


----------



## Cat Fondler

RosiePenners said:


> Thank you! It is the small Clou. When I tried the classic, although gorgeous and I love it, it felt too big so I opted for small with diamonds instead to satisfy the Clou craving.


Thanks! I have a feeling that’s what will happen with me. I’m eyeing one or the other.


----------



## marisanz

Cannot wait for Spring 

What should I add next… LOVE or Juste un Clou ring?


----------



## Evescot

My double love ring comes out today - with big sisters of PM love bracelets!  Sometimes PG and WG bracelets copy little love and cross over by themselves


----------



## runningbird

marisanz said:


> Cannot wait for Spring
> 
> What should I add next… LOVE or Juste un Clou ring?
> 
> View attachment 5349710


I vote for Juste ring.  May I ask what beautiful ring you have on your index finger?  I love it!  I've been looking for something simple and elegant and that is checking all the boxes.


----------



## marisanz

runningbird said:


> I vote for Juste ring.  May I ask what beautiful ring you have on your index finger?  I love it!  I've been looking for something simple and elegant and that is checking all the boxes.



Yesss! It’s elegant but also perfect for a casual look. It’s from the Ring Concierge. Here’s the link!



			https://ringconcierge.com/products/open-diamond-wrap-ring?variant=33598726307928


----------



## Cat Fondler

TGIF everyone!


----------



## WingNut

Purrsey said:


> Trinity ring is my favourite thing for jewelry for now.
> and action with my new green babies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5348526
> View attachment 5348515


That's beautiful, as are your hands. Makes me not want to post photos of my hands which see entirely too much physical work


----------



## runningbird

marisanz said:


> Yesss! It’s elegant but also perfect for a casual look. It’s from the Ring Concierge. Here’s the link!
> 
> 
> 
> https://ringconcierge.com/products/open-diamond-wrap-ring?variant=33598726307928


It's beautiful.  Thank you!


----------



## rileygirl




----------



## scheurin

Cartier .... out of action


----------



## RosiePenners

scheurin said:


> Cartier .... out of action
> 
> View attachment 5350823


I need that bracelet box in my life.


----------



## scheurin

Got that box as a gift from Cartier. Unfortunately it was empty


----------



## RosiePenners

They probably thought you have enough already.   I got a bottle of champagne the other day but would’ve rather had that box.


----------



## lizlime

marisanz said:


> Cannot wait for Spring
> 
> What should I add next… LOVE or Juste un Clou ring?
> 
> View attachment 5349710


juc! can i ask where your pinky ring is from? it’s so cute!


----------



## marisanz

lizlime said:


> juc! can i ask where your pinky ring is from? it’s so cute!



thanks! Here it is: https://www.kellybellodesign.com/products/mini-heart-chain-ring

FYI, the ring runs a little small!


----------



## Tyler_JP

My personal taste has always drawn me to “daintier” jewelry…


----------



## lizlime

marisanz said:


> thanks! Here it is: https://www.kellybellodesign.com/products/mini-heart-chain-ring
> 
> FYI, the ring runs a little small!


thank you!!


----------



## Purrsey

No food porn but it's one of the best meals I have ever had


----------



## cartierloverjs

Left hand of the day


----------



## scheurin

Spring is here


----------



## Cool Breeze

Purrsey said:


> No food porn but it's one of the best meals I have ever had
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5351887


Your ring is beautiful!


----------



## saligator

My fav!
Trinity bangles - Medium links


----------



## RosiePenners

WingNut said:


> That's beautiful, as are your hands. Makes me not want to post photos of my hands which see entirely too much physical work


Omg me too, from washing them 24/7, mine are destroyed!


----------



## cartierloverjs

cartierloverjs said:


> Left hand of the day


Another one. Different angel. My current favorite stackings on one hand. Plan to stack clash and baby panther on the other hand down the road.


----------



## RosiePenners

So I went with the RG panthere vs Clash. Just felt more right for me. You could say, it’s the cats meow.  My lovely SA threw in a bottle of fizz too.


----------



## designerdiva40

Wearing my Love and JUC bracelets stacked with some tiny diamond bracelets.


----------



## Yodabest

My 3yr old was going around snapping pictures, which at 9 months pregnant can catch me at some pretty funky angles. This one is actually artsy and cool though!


----------



## cartierloverjs

Sorry to post the same things a bit too often lately


----------



## putput

Love your stack! May I ask where the Diamond cuff is from?



Purrsey said:


> Trinity ring is my favourite thing for jewelry for now.
> and action with my new green babies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5348526
> View attachment 5348515


----------



## Purrsey

putput said:


> Love your stack! May I ask where the Diamond cuff is from?


Thanks. This is made out of old jewelry of mine. I made this thread here. I would think it shouldn't be too hard to dupe if you have a trusted jeweller to go to.





						Help on resetting old jewellery/diamonds
					

I love the idea of the stack rings or the bangle bracelet!




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## putput

Purrsey said:


> Thanks. This is made out of old jewelry of mine. I made this thread here. I would think it shouldn't be too hard to dupe if you have a trusted jeweller to go to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Help on resetting old jewellery/diamonds
> 
> 
> I love the idea of the stack rings or the bangle bracelet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


Wow one of a kind! It’s really beautiful


----------



## Bagsbags18

Adding Cartier etincelle solitaire on my Cartier collection.. it’s so dainty I love it!


----------



## Cat Fondler

I don’t normally wear this much at once but I was feeling it today


----------



## MaggyH

Cat Fondler said:


> I don’t normally wear this much at once but I was feeling it today
> View attachment 5357714


Loving everything!


----------



## Yodabest

Cat Fondler said:


> I don’t normally wear this much at once but I was feeling it today
> View attachment 5357714



Looks great!


----------



## Cat Fondler

PC1984 said:


> Looks great!


Thank you! What to add next…


----------



## Yodabest

Cat Fondler said:


> Thank you! What to add next…



The never-ending and greatest dilemma to have  

I’m casting my vote for a JUC!


----------



## RosiePenners

Cat Fondler said:


> Thank you! What to add next…


Join the Panthere club…


----------



## Cat Fondler

PC1984 said:


> The never-ending and greatest dilemma to have
> 
> I’m casting my vote for a JUC!


Ooh, maybe! I plan to be in a boutique later this summer and this is on my list.


----------



## Cat Fondler

RosiePenners said:


> Join the Panthere club…


That’s a thought! The Panthere has never been on my radar but it looks great on you! Are you loving it? It seems like it would be more comfortable than the JUC, and less worry about scratching other bracelets. And I love cats


----------



## nicole0612

Cat Fondler said:


> I don’t normally wear this much at once but I was feeling it today
> View attachment 5357714


Love it!


----------



## RosiePenners

Cat Fondler said:


> That’s a thought! The Panthere has never been on my radar but it looks great on you! Are you loving it? It seems like it would be more comfortable than the JUC, and less worry about scratching other bracelets. And I love cats


Maybe try it on, see what you think?
I really wanted the Clash but it just didn’t feel right. Then my SA pulled this out which was out of my price bracket but it just felt nice and I can’t stop staring at the face. I don’t even want to stack it! 
PS it goes on similarly to the small JUC. Pps Whatever you chose though, you cant go wrong. Keep us posted!


----------



## scheurin

New smaller addition ... and so glad I'm in Europe now enjoying the excellent and extremely competent service at these Cartier boutiques rather being forced to deal with these questionable US ones.


----------



## Cat Fondler

RosiePenners said:


> Maybe try it on, see what you think?
> I really wanted the Clash but it just didn’t feel right. Then my SA pulled this out which was out of my price bracket but it just felt nice and I can’t stop staring at the face. I don’t even want to stack it!
> PS it goes on similarly to the small JUC. Pps Whatever you chose though, you cant go wrong. Keep us posted!
> 
> View attachment 5358363


Thanks for your reply @RosiePenners. I will definitely try it on, but i can see what you mean by wanting to wear it by itself rather than stacking; it looks great on its own. I feel that way with my Clash bracelet. I’m looking for a stacking piece, and because I’m petite and don’t plan on a mega stack, I will also look at the JUC small, but the risk of it bending out of shape concerns me. I’m also thinking another small Love, maybe this time in RG with or with diamonds to differentiate from my YG classic and small. The Loves are just so comfortable and carefree


----------



## RosiePenners

Cat Fondler said:


> Thanks for your reply @RosiePenners. I will definitely try it on, but i can see what you mean by wanting to wear it by itself rather than stacking; it looks great on its own. I feel that way with my Clash bracelet. I’m looking for a stacking piece, and because I’m petite and don’t plan on a mega stack, I will also look at the JUC small, but the risk of it bending out of shape concerns me. I’m also thinking another small Love, maybe this time in RG with or with diamonds to differentiate from my YG classic and small. The Loves are just so comfortable and carefree


I hear you! I’m petite too so I understand. I can promise you though, if you handle the small JUC with care, it won’t bend out of shape. I’ve had it for almost a year now and used to sleep with it too. It’s so easy to wear. I’m such an enabler I know ha ha! I’m thinking of my next piece already!


----------



## Yodabest

@Cat Fondler have you considered VCA options?


----------



## Cat Fondler

RosiePenners said:


> I hear you! I’m petite too so I understand. I can promise you though, if you handle the small JUC with care, it won’t bend out of shape. I’ve had it for almost a year now and used to sleep with it too. It’s so easy to wear. I’m such an enabler I know ha ha! I’m thinking of my next piece already!


Good to know! I’m careful with my things so it may not be a problem after all. I can relate—it’s hard NOT to think of the next piece!


----------



## Cat Fondler

PC1984 said:


> @Cat Fondler have you considered VCA options?


Hi @PC1984 . Actually if I’m ever in a VCA boutique I would consider trying the 3 motif Byzantine Alhambra. It’s all gold and IMO a little understated which I like (and although the stones on the other Alhambras are lovely, they are not conducive to 24/7 wear, which I lean towards). I’m just not sure how a chain bracelet would be for me, vs a more “static” bangle. I’ve heard some people say it can be annoying when they get underneath bangles like a love bracelet. So many decisions!


----------



## nicole0612

Cat Fondler said:


> Hi @PC1984 . Actually if I’m ever in a VCA boutique I would consider trying the 3 motif Byzantine Alhambra. It’s all gold and IMO a little understated which I like (and although the stones on the other Alhambras are lovely, they are not conducive to 24/7 wear, which I lean towards). I’m just not sure how a chain bracelet would be for me, vs a more “static” bangle. I’ve heard some people say it can be annoying when they get underneath bangles like a love bracelet. So many decisions!


There is also the VCA perlee pearls of gold bangle which stacks well with cartier. It is available in WG, YG and RG.


----------



## Cat Fondler

nicole0612 said:


> There is also the VCA perlee pearls of gold bangle which stacks well with cartier. It is available in WG, YG and RG.


Very nice! I am not too familiar with VCA. I’ll have to some research!
Today’s stack:


----------



## nicole0612

Cat Fondler said:


> Very nice! I am not too familiar with VCA. I’ll have to some research!
> Today’s stack:
> View attachment 5358808


Love this look!
I think I can help with a frame of reference (I don’t wear all together).


----------



## nicole0612

Here is a fun photo for model and size reference: 15 Clash, VCA Perlee size XS,  16 Love, 16 Love, Clash size 16. I originally purchased the Clash in a size too large, so now I have an extra one. I don’t wear them together like this, but taking an over the top photo is just too fun!


----------



## RosiePenners

Cat Fondler said:


> Hi @PC1984 . Actually if I’m ever in a VCA boutique I would consider trying the 3 motif Byzantine Alhambra. It’s all gold and IMO a little understated which I like (and although the stones on the other Alhambras are lovely, they are not conducive to 24/7 wear, which I lean towards). I’m just not sure how a chain bracelet would be for me, vs a more “static” bangle. I’ve heard some people say it can be annoying when they get underneath bangles like a love bracelet. So many decisions!


I was looking at this bracelet too, because it’s not as ubiquitous as the 5 motif alhambras and also because it’s all gold and more of an everyday piece.
I ended up getting the small WG love and small RG loves too (bangles = carefree). We are on the same page!


----------



## RosiePenners

nicole0612 said:


> Here is a fun photo for model and size reference: 15 Clash, VCA Perlee size XS,  16 Love, 16 Love, Clash size 16. I originally purchased the Clash in a size too large, so now I have an extra one. I don’t wear them together like this, but taking an over the top photo is just too fun!


I love the VCA Perlee…


----------



## nicole0612

Here is a fun photo for model and size reference: 15 Clash, VCA Perlee size XS,  16 Love, 16 Love, Clash size 16. I originally purchased the Clash in a size too large, so now I have an extra one. I don’t wear them together like this, but taking an over the top photo is just too fun!


RosiePenners said:


> I love the VCA Perlee…


Thank you! It is perfect to stack with Loves and so comfortable!


----------



## RosiePenners

nicole0612 said:


> Here is a fun photo for model and size reference: 15 Clash, VCA Perlee size XS,  16 Love, 16 Love, Clash size 16. I originally purchased the Clash in a size too large, so now I have an extra one. I don’t wear them together like this, but taking an over the top photo is just too fun!
> 
> Thank you! It is perfect to stack with Loves and so comfortable!


I imagine it’s perfect to stack with the Loves yes! I find stacking the Alhambra 5 motif awkward and don’t like the Loves going over it and vice versa.
I’m trying to find the YG Perlee in 6.69 inches but it’s been sold out online for weeks!


----------



## nicole0612

RosiePenners said:


> I imagine it’s perfect to stack with the Loves yes! I find stacking the Alhambra 5 motif awkward and don’t like the Loves going over it and vice versa.
> I’m trying to find the YG Perlee in 6.69 inches but it’s been sold out online for weeks!


It is beyond perfect to stack with the Loves. Similarly to the Clash, it keeps my Loves from moving uncomfortably over my wrist bone. They both have a softer edge so I am enjoying wearing either of these models between my Love and my wrist bone and my arm is very happy! I hope you find your size soon!


----------



## 7theaven

Cartier with my gold plated Skultuna Brass Bangles


----------



## nicole0612

7theaven said:


> Cartier with my gold plated Skultuna Brass Bangles


Looks great together with the different textures.


----------



## Purrsey

7theaven said:


> Cartier with my gold plated Skultuna Brass Bangles


Love this! Yes love that texture without breaking the lines. This is really neat.


----------



## mindless

Just got the trinity ring as our new wedding band as DH cannot fit into his love band anymore


----------



## lumkeikei

I got myself the LOVE for my birthday and to commemorate 10 years of teaching.


----------



## VANTOKH

Couldn't resist adding another piece a year after getting the classic YG one!


----------



## RosiePenners

VANTOKH said:


> Couldn't resist adding another piece a year after getting the classic YG one!
> 
> View attachment 5362290


Lovely! It’s addicting I know, I didn’t think I was going to expand so quickly but now I can’t stop!


----------



## diva lee

VANTOKH said:


> Couldn't resist adding another piece a year after getting the classic YG one!
> 
> View attachment 5362290


This stack looks fantastic on you ! Congrats!


----------



## Cat Fondler

Sometimes simple is enough


----------



## nicole0612

Cat Fondler said:


> Sometimes simple is enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5362830


Sublime, so classic.


----------



## Phoenixmed

Cat Fondler said:


> Sometimes simple is enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5362830


Love the full size Love ring!!


----------



## Cat Fondler

Phoenixmed said:


> Love the full size Love ring!!


It is one of my favorites! Very comfortable and certainly can stand on its own.


----------



## RosiePenners

Sunny afternoon in London, need to take advantage whilst it’s here! Happy weekend all. X


----------



## Yodabest

Saturday night dinner stack! Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend!




L


----------



## sparklywacky

What do you all think of Timothee Chalamet’s Cartier blings at the Oscars?


----------



## scheurin

Panthere? Panthere!


----------



## Fabfashion

Celebrating our anniversary today with an updated Love family portrait. Thanks to DH for many wonderful years, unwavering support, 2 gorgeous girls (and 2 furbabies) and an amazing life. XOXOXO


----------



## glamourbag

Fabfashion said:


> Celebrating our anniversary today with an updated Love family portrait. Thanks to DH for many wonderful years, unwavering support, 2 gorgeous girls (and 2 furbabies) and an amazing life. XOXOXO
> 
> View attachment 5366325


Happy Anniversary. How lovely is this stack!?! I think you made the perfect choice!


----------



## Fabfashion

glamourbag said:


> Happy Anniversary. How lovely is this stack!?! I think you made the perfect choice!



Thank you, @glamourbag!


----------



## trf

I found my dream engagement ring today! Not Cartier but it looks so good with my rainbow love collection


----------



## Fabfashion

trf said:


> I found my dream engagement ring today! Not Cartier but it looks so good with my rainbow love collection



Congratulations!!!


----------



## nicole0612

trf said:


> I found my dream engagement ring today! Not Cartier but it looks so good with my rainbow love collection


Congrats!


----------



## trf

Fabfashion said:


> Congratulations!!!





nicole0612 said:


> Congrats!



Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## Teerakrainbow

I just got the Sm Juste un clou ring from DH for the anniversary add to my small collection. Thank you for letting me share.


----------



## mgoch

Teerakrainbow said:


> I just got the Sm Juste un clou ring from DH for the anniversary add to my small collection. Thank you for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 5368541
> View attachment 5368542
> View attachment 5368543


LOVE IT!  Looks so beautiful with your other pieces!!


----------



## emo4488

Teerakrainbow said:


> I just got the Sm Juste un clou ring from DH for the anniversary add to my small collection. Thank you for letting me share.


It looks great on you! I love how you stacked it. Very elegant!


----------



## Teerakrainbow

mgoch said:


> LOVE IT! Looks so beautiful with your other pieces!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.


----------



## Teerakrainbow

emo4488 said:


> It looks great on you! I love how you stacked it. Very elegant!


Thank you.


----------



## Fabfashion

Teerakrainbow said:


> I just got the Sm Juste un clou ring from DH for the anniversary add to my small collection. Thank you for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 5368541
> View attachment 5368542
> View attachment 5368543


Congratulations! I like how you stack yours with your diamond band. I got one for my bday a few years ago, thought I’d wear it on my index or middle finger but it looked rather lonely IYKWIM. It’s been in my jewelry box all this time. I’m going to borrow your idea and try stacking mine.


----------



## Teerakrainbow

Thank you,



Please share  Photo later.


----------



## RosiePenners

nicole0612 said:


> It is beyond perfect to stack with the Loves. Similarly to the Clash, it keeps my Loves from moving uncomfortably over my wrist bone. They both have a softer edge so I am enjoying wearing either of these models between my Love and my wrist bone and my arm is very happy! I hope you find your size soon!


So I found the medium size YG Perlee (17cm) which is the same size as my Loves. It arrives tomorrow. I still can’t find the smaller size and hoping the 17cm will fit well (since my Loves are the same size)!


----------



## nicole0612

RosiePenners said:


> So I found the medium size YG Perlee (17cm) which is the same size as my Loves. It arrives tomorrow. I still can’t find the smaller size and hoping the 17cm will fit well (since my Loves are the same size)!


How exciting! I hope it stacks perfectly. I was wondering if my XS perlee would be perfect with Cartier 16, since I had to order without trying it due to no stock, and I love it, but my 16s are not extremely tight. I wear the Perlee closest to my wrist bone to keep the sharper edge of the Loves from crossing over my wrist bone and it has greatly improved my daily happiness. Funny, I know, but it really does make a difference!


----------



## lolakitten

nicole0612 said:


> How exciting! I hope it stacks perfectly. I was wondering if my XS perlee would be perfect with Cartier 16, since I had to order without trying it due to no stock, and I love it, but my 16s are not extremely tight. I wear the Perlee closest to my wrist bone to keep the sharper edge of the Loves from crossing over my wrist bone and it has greatly improved my daily happiness. Funny, I know, but it really does make a difference!


The small perlee is closest to 16. It’s actually in between a 16/17 love (would be same as 16 if not for the screws on the love.
I think I have a pic somewhere of the two on top of each other…

Found it! Small perlee (16) with 17 love.


----------



## nicole0612

lolakitten said:


> The small perlee is closest to 16. It’s actually in between a 16/17 love (would be same as 16 if not for the screws on the love.
> I think I have a pic somewhere of the two on top of each other…
> 
> Found it! Small perlee (16) with 17 love.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5369839


Yes, they are a little between the sizes. I am wearing an extra small perlee right now and 16 Loves and the extra small perlee is just a hair smaller than the Loves. I used to have size 17 loves and the medium perlee was just slightly larger, so the small Perlee must be somewhere between love 16 and 17.


----------



## RosiePenners

nicole0612 said:


> Yes, they are a little between the sizes. I am wearing an extra small perlee right now and 16 Loves and the extra small perlee is just a hair smaller than the Loves. I used to have size 17 loves and the medium perlee was just slightly larger, so the small Perlee must be somewhere between love 16 and 17.


Thanks both! I think the medium Perlee may just be too big then?! It arrives today, let’s see…will post a photo!


----------



## nicole0612

RosiePenners said:


> Thanks both! I think the medium Perlee may just be too big then?! It arrives today, let’s see…will post a photo!


I’m interested to see what you think, it probably depends on if your 17 Loves are loose or snug fitting. The Perlee is not going to match perfectly, so, for example, even if Perlee size Small is be a closer match to your 17 Love, it may not fit well if your 17 is snug. On the other hand, if your 17 Love is a bit loose on you, then the Small Perlee may be a perfect fit.


----------



## RosiePenners

nicole0612 said:


> I’m interested to see what you think, it probably depends on if your 17 Loves are loose or snug fitting. The Perlee is not going to match perfectly, so, for example, even if Perlee size Small is be a closer match to your 17 Love, it may not fit well if your 17 is snug. On the other hand, if your 17 Love is a bit loose on you, then the Small Perlee may be a perfect fit.


So, it arrived today and I think the medium Perlee feels too big.  It is definitely bigger than my 17 Loves (which are a bit loose anyway). My issue is, I can only find extra small (which I think may be just a bit too small when stacked with the 17 Loves) or the medium size. Not even in rose gold. Actually, I just checked on the VCA website, this model doesn’t come in an S!


----------



## nicole0612

RosiePenners said:


> So, it arrived today and I think the medium Perlee feels too big.  It is definitely bigger than my 17 Loves (which are a bit loose anyway). My issue is, I can only find extra small (which I think may be just a bit too small when stacked with the 17 Loves) or the medium size. Not even in rose gold. Actually, I just checked on the VCA website, this model doesn’t come in an S!


I’m sorry to hear that! I can tell you for sure that the extra small Perlee will be too small to stack with your 17 loves because it is very slightly smaller than my 16s. I think you will have to order the small size from your SA or the online store customer support.


----------



## RosiePenners

RosiePenners said:


> So, it arrived today and I think the medium Perlee feels too big.  It is definitely bigger than my 17 Loves (which are a bit loose anyway). My issue is, I can only find extra small (which I think may be just a bit too small when stacked with the 17 Loves) or the medium size. Not even in rose gold. Actually, I just checked on the VCA website, this model doesn’t come in an S!


----------



## RosiePenners

nicole0612 said:


> I’m sorry to hear that! I can tell you for sure that the extra small Perlee will be too small to stack with your 17 loves because it is very slightly smaller than my 16s. I think you will have to order the small size from your SA or the online store customer support.


Will give them a ring on Monday although looking at the size guide, this model doesn’t come in an S.


----------



## nicole0612

Honestly, I think since your Love is fairly loose according to the photo, I am not sure if any of the Perlee sizes would stack perfectly. I used to have two size 17s stacked, about as loose as the 17 is on you, or maybe slightly tighter, and even those would cross each other sometimes because there was enough space between the bracelet and my arm for the bracelet to get at an angle and cross the other. For reference, this is the Perlee XS with Love 16, the inner part of the Perlee is a hair smaller than the 16, but the very outside/top is the same or a hair higher than the 16.


----------



## nicole0612

RosiePenners said:


> Will give them a ring on Monday although looking at the size guide, this model doesn’t come in an S.
> 
> View attachment 5370667


Maybe @lolakitten can jump in. This line and other Perlees have had changes in the sizing options available in recent years and I would not want to give false info.


----------



## RosiePenners

nicole0612 said:


> Honestly, I think since your Love is fairly loose according to the photo, I am not sure if any of the Perlee sizes would stack perfectly. I used to have two size 17s stacked, about as loose as the 17 is on you, or maybe slightly tighter, and even those would cross each other sometimes because there was enough space between the bracelet and my arm for the bracelet to get at an angle and cross the other. For reference, this is the Perlee XS with Love 16, the inner part of the Perlee is a hair smaller than the 16, but the very outside/top is the same or a hair higher than the 16.


Thank you so much for your input! I will try it on again tomorrow with the other Love bracelets but I’m pretty sure I’m not convinced with the size.


----------



## lolakitten

@RosiePenners & @nicole0612 that model is only available in S as made to order. I was told that it is fully pre approved and same price as the other sizes but you have to order it.
So weird and kind of annoying yes, buy that’s just the way it is I guess.

I found the M too big too, and I wear a 17 love. (15cm wrist)


----------



## 911snowball

Rosie, I have two of them on order as lola described above- it is definitely possible to do an order for size small as that is what I did.  I was told to be a bit patient as everything is taking so long now but they will eventually arrive.


----------



## Yodabest

RosiePenners said:


> Thank you so much for your input! I will try it on again tomorrow with the other Love bracelets but I’m pretty sure I’m not convinced with the size.



I have size 17 loves and can’t wear the perlee pearls of gold bracelet for that reason. The medium is too big, xs is too small. I’ve tried the signature perlee and sweet clover, and single row diamonds, all in medium and all fit well. I placed an order for the perlee clover in medium and hoping I like the fit once it arrives!


----------



## RosiePenners

lolakitten said:


> @RosiePenners & @nicole0612 that model is only available in S as made to order. I was told that it is fully pre approved and same price as the other sizes but you have to order it.
> So weird and kind of annoying yes, buy that’s just the way it is I guess.
> 
> I found the M too big too, and I wear a 17 love. (15cm wrist)


Thank you, I’m on the case! Will contact VCA, I love how this thin Perlee looks but I don’t want to compromise on the size. This sounds like it won’t be an issue if I can ask them to make the bracelet in S which is 6.30inches - that’s perfect. Will keep you posted! Call me crazy but I just don’t like the signature bracelet with the VCA in script written across it (the UK website has this one in size small).


----------



## RosiePenners

911snowball said:


> Rosie, I have two of them on order as lola described above- it is definitely possible to do an order for size small as that is what I did.  I was told to be a bit patient as everything is taking so long now but they will eventually arrive.


I want to jump in too before we have another price increase. Will ask them today/tomorrow too. Thank you!


----------



## Swanky

Hi! Friendly reminder to stay on topic, sharing photos of our Cartier in action!


----------



## 911snowball

Ladies, I am visiting from the VCA threads as I am contemplating adding a JUC to my collection. It has been many years since I have purchased anything from this brand.  This thread has been extremely helpful as I see how you all wear your various style Cartier bracelets together and how you mix and match with other things. Thank you so much!


----------



## ChanelCartier

Swanky said:


> Hi! Friendly reminder to stay on topic, sharing photos of our Cartier in action!


Yes! Thanks for saying that.


----------



## RosiePenners

Swanky said:


> Hi! Friendly reminder to stay on topic, sharing photos of our Cartier in action!


Sorry, went off piste!


----------



## RosiePenners

911snowball said:


> Ladies, I am visiting from the VCA threads as I am contemplating adding a JUC to my collection. It has been many years since I have purchased anything from this brand.  This thread has been extremely helpful as I see how you all wear your various style Cartier bracelets together and how you mix and match with other things. Thank you so much!


Hi! I purchased the small JUC with diamonds and can safely say, I love it. It’s versatile and goes quite nicely with other Cartier and VCA pieces. The JUC gets the most compliments.


----------



## nycmamaofone

Trying on the Tiffany Knot ring. Surprised to see how well it goes with the Love and JUC.


----------



## Fabfashion

nycmamaofone said:


> Trying on the Tiffany Knot ring. Surprised to see how well it goes with the Love and JUC.


I was wondering about how that line will look with Cartier. Thanks for sharing. Is the ring comfortable? (Sorry I know it’s Tiffany but it goes so well with the JuC.)


----------



## nycmamaofone

Fabfashion said:


> I was wondering about how that line will look with Cartier. Thanks for sharing. Is the ring comfortable? (Sorry I know it’s Tiffany but it goes so well with the JuC.)


I wore it for a few minutes but yes, it felt comfortable!


----------



## sparklywacky

scheurin said:


> New smaller addition ... and so glad I'm in Europe now enjoying the excellent and extremely competent service at these Cartier boutiques rather being forced to deal with these questionable US ones.


Is that the white gold + black ceramic Trinity ring?


----------



## scheurin

sparklywacky said:


> Is that the white gold + black ceramic Trinity ring?



Yep, exactly.


----------



## quakeroatmeal

Got the call today! Love my SA. Didn’t think I’d get it so soon. Honestly thought they’d be out around summer. Guess not!


----------



## Chewy.

Me at the store trying on JUC with my love bracelet.


----------



## Chewy.

Making an effort to use my Apple Watch less. Even if heavy, still love the look of my Pasha.


----------



## lumkeikei

I am admiring the new trinity cord colour.


----------



## Cat Fondler

lumkeikei said:


> I am admiring the new trinity cord colour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5373971


I can see why! Beautiful.


----------



## Ylesiya

I like small stacks


----------



## tres_jenny!

My new to me Cartier panthere  bought from a watch dealer, this was originally purchased in 1998 and still looking glorious!


----------



## Lux.

Picked up the Love studs and Love single earring for the helix. I love the way the studs glow! I'll post a picture of the single Love helix earring one day when I'm not afraid of irritating my ear taking out the JUC lol.


----------



## jtc103

Lux. said:


> Picked up the Love studs and Love single earring for the helix. I love the way the studs glow! I'll post a picture of the single Love helix earring one day when I'm not afraid of irritating my ear taking out the JUC lol.
> 
> View attachment 5375410
> 
> 
> View attachment 5375411


Is the bottom pic the single and the top pic the stud?  When wearing on the main ear hole, do you find the single one too small?


----------



## Purrsey

Day at the zoo.


----------



## piggypatty

Took the plunge… bought my small JUC with diamonds last week and bought the reg ❤ this week as I loved the stacking. Cartier peace for now


----------



## Teerakrainbow

Other reality out and about,
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 Cartier in Action last night.


----------



## Blainesbabes

Forgot to post the two honorable mentions that kept me going back and forth for months lol. The love just hit me more ❤️


----------



## Lux.

jtc103 said:


> Is the bottom pic the single and the top pic the stud?  When wearing on the main ear hole, do you find the single one too small?



Sorry I could have been more clear. The Love single earring I purchased was the ring/hoop for the helix. And in the pictures are the regular studs.
My friend was asking the SA about the wearing the single helix stud for her regular/lobe piercings and our SA explained that with the backing on the single helix it makes it awkward to wear as a regular earring, and that the size difference is not significant.


----------



## JOJA

Blainesbabes said:


> Forgot to post the two honorable mentions that kept me going back and forth for months lol. The love just hit me more ❤
> View attachment 5375992
> View attachment 5375993
> View attachment 5375996



The more I see the ecrou the more I LOVE it!  You really couldn't go wrong with any of these stacks


----------



## Blainesbabes

JOJA said:


> The more I see the ecrou the more I LOVE it!  You really couldn't go wrong with any of these stacks


I really thought I was going to settle on the ecrou! But it had a hard time going over my wrist bone and I had the recommended size (JUC 18, Ecrou 18, LOVE 19) it was so hard to choose


----------



## Fabfashion

Took a cue from @Teerakrainbow and stacked my small RG JuC ring with a YG CVB diamond band. Thought they looked pretty good together for a casual day out. Of course, within 1/2 hour of wearing them, I banged my hand into a brick wall at the restaurant we were at. Thank goodness all is okay. Phew! My heart jumped out of my chest when that happened but I tried to stay cool and calm while inconspicuously inspecting my rings. Lol.


----------



## Teerakrainbow

Fabfashion said:


> Took a cue from @Teerakrainbow and stacked my small RG JuC ring with a YG CVB diamond band. Thought they looked pretty good together for a casual day out. Of course, within 1/2 hour of wearing them, I banged my hand into a brick wall at the restaurant we were at. Thank goodness all is okay. Phew! My heart jumped out of my chest when that happened but I tried to stay cool and calm while inconspicuously inspecting my rings. Lol.
> 
> View attachment 5376156


Look beautiful on you. Thanks for sharing  .
I hope your hand is okay .


----------



## JOJA

Blainesbabes said:


> I really thought I was going to settle on the ecrou! But it had a hard time going over my wrist bone and I had the recommended size (JUC 18, Ecrou 18, LOVE 19) it was so hard to choose


Comfort is SO important, when it's not comfortable it's less likely to be worn and enjoyed.  
Hope you are enjoying your new stack!


----------



## Fabfashion

Teerakrainbow said:


> Look beautiful on you. Thanks for sharing  .
> I hope your hand is okay .


Hand is okay, thanks! I was more worried about the rings. So much for priorities. Lol.


----------



## Blainesbabes

JOJA said:


> Comfort is SO important, when it's not comfortable it's less likely to be worn and enjoyed.
> Hope you are enjoying your new stack!


My thoughts exactly! Thank you so much for your kind words. I’m absolutely loving it


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

Out enjoying a beautiful sunny day here in FL. Don’t mind my harsh self tanner on my hands, it needs to fade a bit


----------



## iluvpandora

Just added my 4th love (RG 10 Dia) to the arm party. Not sure if it’s looking like it’s “too much” , is there even a such thing?! If I was to sell one….which one do you think? TIA


----------



## xblackxstarx

iluvpandora said:


> Just added my 4th love (RG 10 Dia) to the arm party. Not sure if it’s looking like it’s “too much” , is there even a such thing?! If I was to sell one….which one do you think? TIA
> 
> View attachment 5377155




4 is my dream stack . I think they look perfect. I only have a cuff and bracelet so far . Love your stack so much !


----------



## kmm88

Sparkledolll said:


> Ha ha thank you! Here’s one when it’s lit up


Do you prefer the thin or thick pave love?! I see you have both gorgeous pieces!!


----------



## darkangel07760

fluffypants said:


> Yellow gold cartier love, white gold juste un clou, tank solo at Tiffany's
> View attachment 5277676
> 
> View attachment 5277677
> 
> View attachment 5277679
> 
> I really wanted more white or silver on my right arm. Two regular sized JUCs seemed like too much, not in love with flexible gold small JUC, and too lazy to make the trip to Cartier to try on the Clash. One day.


I just want to say, I know my comment is MONTHS later, but I love how you have cool tone metals on one wrist and warm on the other!  LOVE. IT.  I am eyeballing your Tiffany hardwear bracelet; could you tell me which one it is?  It looks like the medium one with the same size link going all the way around?


----------



## twinzluvagrl

My vacation stack with my juste & love   Paired with H & VCA!


----------



## Cat Fondler

Neutral mood today.


----------



## americanroyal89

Playing with my phone’s camera


----------



## Fashforward

Full arm party today. Don’t usually wear them like this but wanted to switch it up a bit.


----------



## liveta1984

Purrsey said:


> Day at the zoo.
> View attachment 5375719


Hello, what size is your love bracelet and juc  ?


----------



## Purrsey

liveta1984 said:


> Hello, what size is your love bracelet and juc  ?


Hi. The smallest for both. Love 15. JUC 14.


----------



## eggpudding

Re-posting here.


----------



## MainlyBailey

Fashforward said:


> Full arm party today. Don’t usually wear them like this but wanted to switch it up a bit.


What size is your love v Clash?


----------



## liveta1984

Teerakrainbow said:


> Other reality out and about,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5375859
> View attachment 5375860
> View attachment 5375861
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cartier in Action last night.


----------



## iluvpandora

xblackxstarx said:


> 4 is my dream stack . I think they look perfect. I only have a cuff and bracelet so far . Love your stack so much !


Thank you so much for the feedback. I’m slowly getting use to this. I have a thick Cuban (big boy) bracelet  that I normally stack when I had only 3 but haven’t worn it with the 4 yet. I’m missing that big boy haha. My husband says I’m nuts with it all on lol


----------



## Ruedubac

Blainesbabes said:


> Forgot to post the two honorable mentions that kept me going back and forth for months lol. The love just hit me more ❤
> View attachment 5375992
> View attachment 5375993
> View attachment 5375996


Hello Blainesbabes,
I am considering getting a JUC bracelet (thinner version) for my nephew but wondering if you wear the JUC alone? or do they look nicer in a stack for a guy?
Do you mind showing a full arm length so I can check out the ratio? 

Thank you


----------



## iluvpandora

One arm party that never changes, and my neckmess today


----------



## Teerakrainbow

A very surprising from my DH,
Fresh delivery.
So excited and over the moon with this surprising,  not expected.
I must be very good girl due to second present for our 12 year anniversary. Heehee
Thank your for let me shear[.ATTACH=full]5380795[/ATTACH]
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
. Tomorrow will take to adjustment the watch bracelet.


----------



## Cat Fondler

Teerakrainbow said:


> A very surprising from my DH,
> Fresh delivery.
> So excited and over the moon with this surprising,  not expected.
> I must be very good girl due to second present for my 12 year anniversary. Heehee
> Thank your for let me shear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5380795
> View attachment 5380796
> View attachment 5380797
> View attachment 5380798
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Tomorrow will take to adjustment the watch bracelet.


Happy anniversary! Looks great on you.


----------



## Teerakrainbow

Cat Fondler said:


> Happy anniversary! Looks great on you.


Thank you.


----------



## Teerakrainbow

Cat Fondler said:


> Happy anniversary! Looks great on you.


Thank you.


----------



## avcbob

iluvpandora said:


> Just added my 4th love (RG 10 Dia) to the arm party. Not sure if it’s looking like it’s “too much” , is there even a such thing?! If I was to sell one….which one do you think? TIA
> 
> View attachment 5377155


Absolutely impossible to ever be 'too much'!! Beautiful stack!


----------



## scheurin

Teerakrainbow said:


> A very surprising from my DH,
> Fresh delivery.
> So excited and over the moon with this surprising,  not expected.
> I must be very good girl due to second present for our 12 year anniversary. Heehee
> Thank your for let me shear. Tomorrow will take to adjustment the watch bracelet.



Nice, being a bit jealous ...


----------



## Fabfashion

Teerakrainbow said:


> A very surprising from my DH,
> Fresh delivery.
> So excited and over the moon with this surprising,  not expected.
> I must be very good girl due to second present for our 12 year anniversary. Heehee
> Thank your for let me shear[.ATTACH=full]5380795[/ATTACH]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5380796
> View attachment 5380797
> View attachment 5380798
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Tomorrow will take to adjustment the watch bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 5380795


Happy Anniversary! What a sweet DH you have. I love Cartier watches. My Santos which was a wedding present from my DH is still going strong after 31 years. Wishing you both a lifetime of happiness (and more Cartier!).


----------



## Allshinythings

The watch was an anniversary gift. I don’t wear it often so it looks pretty new. My love bracelet is 5 y/o and I never take it off so it is full of small scratches.


----------



## Teerakrainbow

Fabfashion said:


> Happy Anniversary! What a sweet DH you have. I love Cartier watches. My Santos which was a wedding present from my DH is still going strong after 31 years. Wishing you both a lifetime of happiness (and more Cartier!).


Thank you so much, 
Yep, more Cartier to come, ( fingers crossed )I wish you both the best too happiness and good health.


----------



## midniteluna

Teerakrainbow said:


> A very surprising from my DH,
> Fresh delivery.
> So excited and over the moon with this surprising,  not expected.
> I must be very good girl due to second present for our 12 year anniversary. Heehee
> Thank your for let me shear[.ATTACH=full]5380795[/ATTACH]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5380796
> View attachment 5380797
> View attachment 5380798
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Tomorrow will take to adjustment the watch bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 5380795


Happy Anniversary! Gorgeous watch on you


----------



## Teerakrainbow

midniteluna said:


> Happy Anniversary! Gorgeous watch on you


Thank you so much.


----------



## Tyler_JP

Just enjoying a cup of coffee and watching ‘The Barefoot Contessa.’


----------



## scheurin

Nice stack


----------



## xblackxstarx

iluvpandora said:


> View attachment 5380790
> View attachment 5380791
> 
> One arm party that never changes, and my neckmess today




Omg i have anita ko spike bracelets but they each only have one diamond pyramid stud ... how did you find them with more diamond pyramid studs ? So pretty !!!!


----------



## Prada Prince

Sushi with my small LOVE…


----------



## reflection212

First time wearing my tennis bracelet and love cuff together.


----------



## Allshinythings

Prada Prince said:


> Sushi with my small LOVE…
> 
> View attachment 5381716


So pretty. Is that a sapphire ring? It’s beautiful.


----------



## Prada Prince

AmokedFish said:


> So pretty. Is that a sapphire ring? It’s beautiful.


Yes, it’s a Ceylon sapphire. Thank you!


----------



## marisanz

Happy Easter, Happy Passover, Happy Ramadan… or just Happy Sunday!


----------



## scheurin

Cartier bling bling in action


----------



## Cat Fondler

scheurin said:


> Cartier bling bling in action


Meow! beautiful


----------



## seikow

RG JUC with Diamond was added on my Birthday
Mission Completed ✌


----------



## Teerakrainbow

seikow said:


> RG JUC with Diamond was added on my Birthday
> Mission Completed ✌
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5382373


Happy Birthday.


----------



## seikow

Teerakrainbow said:


> Happy Birthday.


Thank you very much


----------



## Purrsey

Haven't been changing out anything on wrist lately but still enjoy playing with rings.
When you need to add bling to metals.


----------



## mgoch

piggypatty said:


> Took the plunge… bought my small JUC with diamonds last week and bought the reg ❤ this week as I loved the stacking. Cartier peace for now
> 
> View attachment 5375814


Looks GORGEOUS!  Are you planning on wearing together?  I do love the JUC stacked in multiples!  I'm on the fence (STILL) on small w/ or without diamonds and honestly- getting both would be ideal!


----------



## sparklywacky

Lana Del Rey and her yellow gold panthere watch







Captured from her alternate Instagram account @ Honeymoon (she deactivated her official Instagram awhile ago lol).


----------



## iluvpandora

xblackxstarx said:


> Omg i have anita ko spike bracelets but they each only have one diamond pyramid stud ... how did you find them with more diamond pyramid studs ? So pretty !!!!


I actually reach out to Anita Ko years ago when her jewelry was just getting popular. Honestly I don’t remember how I got her direct email. Anyways She responded to me back and I requested for a 3 pyramid diamond bracelet.  She custom made this for me and actually threw in a pair of gold pyramid earrings. I paid her directly so I’m pretty sure she gave me a good deal lol. How much is the one spike going for now a days?


----------



## iluvpandora

avcbob said:


> Absolutely impossible to ever be 'too much'!! Beautiful stack!


Haha thank you I’m slowly getting use to it ❤️


----------



## Tempo

iluvpandora said:


> Haha thank you I’m slowly getting use to it ❤


Of course you will get used to it! But please let us see your love stack together with your cuban bracelet! I'm a cuban fan too!


----------



## thatsmypurse!

reflection212 said:


> First time wearing my tennis bracelet and love cuff together.


Love your tennis bracelet!! May I ask how many carats it is and where from? Been looking for the perfect one for a while…


----------



## chiaoapple

Casual day out with YG pave love!


----------



## reflection212

thatsmypurse! said:


> Love your tennis bracelet!! May I ask how many carats it is and where from? Been looking for the perfect one for a while…


Thanks! I sent you a message!


----------



## iluvpandora

Tempo said:


> Of course you will get used to it! But please let us see your love stack together with your cuban bracelet! I'm a cuban fan too!


He’s the big boy 10mm  66g, I wore it for the pics only lol


----------



## seikow

My stack today


----------



## Prada Prince

Out to dinner with the small LOVE…


----------



## Habaesha

medurbanchic said:


> Greetings!  I finally got my rainbow sapphire tennis bracelet.  Just trying to figure out best orientation!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5291118
> 
> 
> View attachment 5291119
> 
> 
> View attachment 5291142
> 
> 
> View attachment 5291146


This is breathtaking! Literally my "goal" stack! Where is your rainbow sapphire tennis bracelet from?


----------



## lolakitten

Does anyone have any Cartier bags that they care to show mod pics of?


----------



## Gringach

Habaesha said:


> This is breathtaking! Literally my "goal" stack! Where is your rainbow sapphire tennis bracelet from?


If this can help 








						Coloured bracelets
					

18ct gold stacking skinny full eternity rings micro-set with precious gemstones such as diamonds, sapphires, rubies, topaz and garnets. 5 year warranty. FREE SHIPPING to UK and USA. 40 years' experience in the jewellery industry.




					verifinerings.co.uk
				



I just got some very nice earrings from this company


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

iluvpandora said:


> View attachment 5380790
> View attachment 5380791
> 
> One arm party that never changes, and my neckmess today


 wow that pyramid bracelet (second from your hand, left to right). can you tell me where you got it? thank you xx


----------



## Ylesiya

My favourite combination




And a panthere going out for dinner


----------



## 7theaven

Finally! To match all my YG.


----------



## scheurin

Wow, great look


----------



## medurbanchic

Habaesha said:


> This is breathtaking! Literally my "goal" stack! Where is your rainbow sapphire tennis bracelet from?


Thank you.  It is from Bloomingdales!  I ordered online.


----------



## Leo the Lion

In Love....


----------



## medurbanchic

Leo the Lion said:


> In Love....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5390730


I love everything in this photo! Jewelry, nails, jeans, purse and shoes!!


----------



## medurbanchic

Leo the Lion said:


> In Love....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5390730


May I ask what LV bag you are carrying?


----------



## Leo the Lion

medurbanchic said:


> May I ask what LV bag you are carrying?


Thanks so much! It is the multicolor Trouville I have it sitting on its backside but it has a pocket. I recently got it (preloved) and a white one. I'm obsessed. I unboxed them on my You Tube channel along with my new Cartier JUC.


----------



## medurbanchic

Leo the Lion said:


> Thanks so much! It is the multicolor Trouville I have it sitting on its backside but it has a pocket. I recently got it (preloved) and a white one. I'm obsessed. I unboxed them on my You Tube channel along with my new Cartier JUC.


Thank you for responding.  I will check out your youtube channel!


----------



## chocolateolive

Mini stack w/david yurman men’s streamline ring ✌️


----------



## seikow

Stack of the day


----------



## Chewy.

My yellow gold love with rose gold cuff bracelet.


----------



## monkyjib

Probably not a popular choice but I love the simplicity and quiet style of this ballerine platinum band. It’s my first Cartier piece


----------



## ilovelions8

loving my new bracelet! So glad my SA recommended the YG instead of RG.


----------



## Cat Fondler

Just tied my first trinity cord. My SA kindly sent me a few cords since I’m not near a boutique.


----------



## chiaoapple

Pave love pendant and bangle


----------



## darkangel07760

Paired with my Monica Vinader Fiji bracelet today


----------



## Miarta

New baby, first outing with the family.  I’m delighted!!!


----------



## chokmp

Bought my new slim JUC bracelet before the price increase. Super loving it.


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

Out to dinner last night.


----------



## sparklywacky

Cartier at the Met Gala - Oscar Isaac wearing a Love bracelet and a Tank Française, Adrien Brody wearing a Santos and SJP wearing a Tank Must.


----------



## TC1

Finally made it to a boutique in person (Las Vegas) had the cords changed on my silk bracelets and bought a Trinity ring.


----------



## Zainabmoolla

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> Out to dinner last night.
> 
> View attachment 5394169


Do they unscrew or get loose at all? I’m set on 2


----------



## EANS

My daily stack of white and yellow gold LOVE bracelets. I enjoy mixing metals.


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

Zainabmoolla said:


> Do they unscrew or get loose at all? I’m set on 2



Occasionally, yes and it’s always the one that moves the most which is the YG Love that is the closest one to my wrist but the RG Love that sits behind it stays further up my wrist and since it doesn’t move at all that one is never loose. I probably tighten them on average about once a month.


----------



## Purseaddict718

Finally a sunny day


----------



## Ylesiya

Clash Love Ecrou ❤️


----------



## SunshineIsland

Ylesiya said:


> Clash Love Ecrou ❤
> View attachment 5397145


Beautiful!!! May I ask what size is your clash? Thank you


----------



## Ylesiya

SunshineIsland said:


> Beautiful!!! May I ask what size is your clash? Thank you



Thank you  Clash is 16, others are 17!


----------



## luvednotspoiled

Walked in to the NYC Mansion to surprise my sil with her 40th bday present (she chose a rose gold love ring) and wasn’t expecting purchasing anything for myself as I just received my gold JUC and Love a couple weeks ago as an early bday present. However, after trying this classic piece one, I just couldn’t help myself! Now which way to ban island?!


----------



## Habaesha

medurbanchic said:


> Thank you.  It is from Bloomingdales!  I ordered online.


Thank you so much girlie! Is it the Kurt Geiger one or the one from Adinas Jewels?


----------



## IrynaNL

Enjoying my JUC set


----------



## Teerakrainbow

Lovely weather in the Uk, other day date with DH and my little Cartier collection.
Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## americanroyal89

Just working.


----------



## Loubishoetopia

My daughter, 8, borrowing my juste un clou ring for her rockstar look. She gave me the ring back after the photos.


----------



## Mya42

Finally got my stack. I am at peace for now….lol.


----------



## Zainabmoolla

So for all the love bracelet stackers with the new mechanism upgrade do you still have worry about them unscrewing?


----------



## joheinous

Does this Lizzie Mandler knife edge cuff work with my stack? I came across this designer, and I fell in love.  Also, would it make more sense if I turned my JUC around so the nail head faced in toward my Love?


----------



## Goodfrtune

joheinous said:


> Does this Lizzie Mandler knife edge cuff work with my stack? I came across this designer, and I fell in love.  Also, would it make more sense if I turned my JUC around so the nail head faced in toward my Love?
> 
> View attachment 5401300


I think the cuff looks very nice with your stack and yes, I would turn the JUC around.


----------



## MaggyH

joheinous said:


> Does this Lizzie Mandler knife edge cuff work with my stack? I came across this designer, and I fell in love.  Also, would it make more sense if I turned my JUC around so the nail head faced in toward my Love?
> 
> View attachment 5401300


Very nice stack, I would put the new cuff in between the Love and the JUC perhaps?


----------



## joheinous

Goodfrtune said:


> I think the cuff looks very nice with your stack and yes, I would turn the JUC around.


Thank you, I will try that. It could use a good cleaning anyway! I have never removed my Love in the 10 years I've owned it.


----------



## joheinous

MaggyH said:


> Very nice stack, I would put the new cuff in between the Love and the JUC perhaps?


My Love is a size too big for me, so I think it would just constantly roll over the cuff. I'm sort of stuck with that now, since it's 10 years old.


----------



## jenayb

Heading out last weekend to spend time with MIL.


----------



## Miss CC

jenaywins said:


> Heading out last weekend to spend time with MIL.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5401431


Gorgeous!!


----------



## Miss CC

Love stack + pave ring ✨♥️


----------



## glamourbag

jenaywins said:


> Heading out last weekend to spend time with MIL.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5401431


Yes! The ultimate combo! Im obsessed with the pave JUC!!!!!!


----------



## jenayb

glamourbag said:


> Yes! The ultimate combo! Im obsessed with the pave JUC!!!!!!



Same, babe!!!!!


----------



## Ylesiya

New addition to the Clash addiction


----------



## nycmamaofone

Hopefully this counts as “in action.” I own the Love and JUC but the other pieces I am just trying on at the boutique.


----------



## Julie_de

From vacation


----------



## scheurin

Julie_de said:


> From vacation



Soo nice. Hey there


----------



## Chivis

nycmamaofone said:


> Hopefully this counts as “in action.” I own the Love and JUC but the other pieces I am just trying on at the boutique.


Love seeing different combinations! My fave one was with Clash


----------



## Julie_de

scheurin said:


> Soo nice. Hey there



How lovely... what babies))) beautiful picture


----------



## Miarta

scheurin said:


> Soo nice. Hey there
> 
> View attachment 5404788


Here, kitty kitty kitty ……… lovely!


----------



## cali_to_ny

jenaywins said:


> Heading out last weekend to spend time with MIL.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5401431


I'm dead. This is PERFECTION!


----------



## greenstars

Hi everyone
Here is my dream Juste un Clou pavé Bracelet that i finally decided to get before price increase, and i got the matching ring too  sorry for the bad quality but irl it’s amazing, i cant stop staring at them ✨✨


----------



## pearlgrass

greenstars said:


> Hi everyone
> Here is my dream Juste un Clou pavé Bracelet that i finally decided to get before price increase, and i got the matching ring too  sorry for the bad quality but irl it’s amazing, i cant stop staring at them ✨✨



Congrats! PERFECT match


----------



## Purrsey

~10months into wearing these and I love them more now. I don't bother to check for new scratches anymore. I haven't even clean them recently. I do everything with them including all chores and gardening. Here's posting with a SIGG that's probably two decades old (dug this treasure out while tidying up my storage space. It was a sweet gift during our very early dating days with my now-husband). The bottle still looks so good and I'm going to display it for sentimental reason. I hope my cartiers will still look great 20years later!
#justposingwithmybelovedwaterbottle


----------



## frankie444

ALMcR3ynolds said:


> View attachment 3643337


Where is your evil eye bracelet from?


----------



## BlingItOn

Thrilled to add a Love cuff to my arm! I like it stacked, but I think I prefer it on its own.


----------



## rileygirl




----------



## LAlights

joheinous said:


> Does this Lizzie Mandler knife edge cuff work with my stack? I came across this designer, and I fell in love.  Also, would it make more sense if I turned my JUC around so the nail head faced in toward my Love?
> 
> View attachment 5401300


In LOVE with your Lizzie Mandler cuff! Never heard of that designer but just looked at her website...gorgeous pieces! Did you get it??


----------



## joheinous

LAlights said:


> In LOVE with your Lizzie Mandler cuff! Never heard of that designer but just looked at her website...gorgeous pieces! Did you get it??


I was so close. Unfortunately, my Cartier nail slid over it. It would become scratched up in no time. I can't use it on my other arm, since I have a bunch of bracelets there and my Cartier watch. Her stuff is beautiful and very well made.


----------



## Gringach

frankie444 said:


> Where is your evil eye bracelet from?


This was not directed to me but you can find a nice variety of evil eye bracelets at: https://www.miraclesbyilanit.com/bracelets?page=6 if this can help. I just ordered the small ruby one for me


----------



## bella10

Late post.. Mothers Day present from hubbie. Panthere bracelet ♥️


----------



## Ylesiya

I think I reached my personal perfection: juc, clash and ecrou, all in rose gold


----------



## scheurin

Ylesiya said:


> I think I reached my personal perfection: juc, clash and ecrou, all in rose gold



Just the wrong book to your collection


----------



## medurbanchic

Habaesha said:


> Thank you so much girlie! Is it the Kurt Geiger one or the one from Adinas Jewels?


No it isn’t either of those!


----------



## midniteluna

greenstars said:


> Hi everyone
> Here is my dream Juste un Clou pavé Bracelet that i finally decided to get before price increase, and i got the matching ring too  sorry for the bad quality but irl it’s amazing, i cant stop staring at them ✨✨


Congrats! It's a gorgeous pairing! Definitely on my wish list


----------



## midniteluna

Purrsey said:


> ~10months into wearing these and I love them more now. I don't bother to check for new scratches anymore. I haven't even clean them recently. I do everything with them including all chores and gardening. Here's posting with a SIGG that's probably two decades old (dug this treasure out while tidying up my storage space. It was a sweet gift during our very early dating days with my now-husband). The bottle still looks so good and I'm going to display it for sentimental reason. I hope my cartiers will still look great 20years later!
> #justposingwithmybelovedwaterbottle
> View attachment 5406156


That's a collectable bottle with sweet memory  Is your JUC regular or small? and are they rose gold? How do you find the pairing within the same gold? I have a regular Love and would like to add a small JUC, can't decide if I prefer the plain or with diamonds, and also in gold or rose gold.


----------



## bunnyNwife

Just picked up my new Clic H … it stacks well with my 2 loves


----------



## Miarta




----------



## scheurin

Just nice


----------



## SilverBen




----------



## ~Moi~

Hubby just got me a new custom strap from a watch strap maker. I love how the taupe leather pops with the stainless steel!


----------



## scheurin

nice match


----------



## Habaesha

OnceUponAShoe said:


> My growing Cartier family
> 
> View attachment 4802546


What size is this gorgeous piece? The 24 or 29 mm?


----------



## escamillo

~Moi~ said:


> Hubby just got me a new custom strap from a watch strap maker. I love how the taupe leather pops with the stainless steel!


That combo is so nice! Custom straps are my weakness and now I absolutely need taupe for my Must. Thanks for the inspo.


----------



## Yodabest

Can you wear the JUC with diamonds to the playground? ….

Yes, you can!


----------



## GucciObsessed

Stack of the day


----------



## Ylesiya

My favourite combination



And I was just trying out this beauty at the store:


----------



## GucciObsessed

Ylesiya said:


> My favourite combination
> View attachment 5412364
> 
> 
> And I was just trying out this beauty at the store:
> View attachment 5412365


I have my eye on that necklace next! Is it very heavy?


----------



## Ylesiya

GucciObsessed said:


> I have my eye on that necklace next! Is it very heavy?



Nope, it's not heavy but I must admit it behaves funnily when you shrug for example or move your shoulders. Otherwise it sits beautifully.


----------



## americanroyal89

Really was just taking a selfie but realized that there were several Cartier items in the pic.
Classic love, slim love, slim juc, d’amour xs bracelets, and trinity chain necklace.


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

lumkeikei said:


> I am admiring the new trinity cord colour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5373971


I love this look. This is how I'd wear mine, as well. Does Cartier give away the cords for free? I still have the black one.


----------



## Scandibabe

Chilling outside, cool Norwegian summer ☺️☀️


----------



## scheurin

Wow


----------



## Lux.

Love single earring. I love how the JUC single earring looks but it was snagging too much.


----------



## TC1

Mid Century Gal said:


> I love this look. This is how I'd wear mine, as well. Does Cartier give away the cords for free? I still have the black one.


You can get your cords changed at the boutique, it is complimentary. I just got mine changed, they didn't have the silver/grey in stock though!


----------



## joheinous

I changed my middle bracelet. Now, I think my stack looks better with my rings.


----------



## MainlyBailey

New love earrings. Just got the clash earrings as well, which I posted in the clash thread.


----------



## Purrsey

With the pandemic easing, I can play with my bags.  #backtooffice


----------



## rat_stack

Not sure why the Ecrou looks pink in this light  All are YG!


----------



## Vtzshedevil

Love, Juc and custom Roman Numeral


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

TC1 said:


> You can get your cords changed at the boutique, it is complimentary. I just got mine changed, they didn't have the silver/grey in stock though!


Unfortunately, we don't have a Cartier boutique here. But I will be going to Paris next month, so I'll have to make a stop in. Thanks!


----------



## scheurin

Mid Century Gal said:


> Unfortunately, we don't have a Cartier boutique here. But I will be going to Paris next month, so I'll have to make a stop in. Thanks!



Avoid Plave Vendôme by all means - they are crap, please go to Capucines


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

ilovelions8 said:


> View attachment 5393088
> 
> loving my new bracelet! So glad my SA recommended the YG instead of RG.


I love this bracelet. I didn't realize Cartier still sells it. I didn't see it on their website. Unfortunately, I have to order online because we don't have a Cartier here.


----------



## americanroyal89

Mid Century Gal said:


> I love this bracelet. I didn't realize Cartier still sells it. I didn't see it on their website. Unfortunately, I have to order online because we don't have a Cartier here.


Where are you located? It’s on the US website. So it may be worth calling customer service to see if you can have one shipped to you


----------



## SmokieDragon

Trinity necklace, Trinity earrings and Love Wedding Band today


----------



## katetea

My little collection in action! Also have a PG love ring on the right hand


----------



## ehy210

katetea said:


> My little collection in action! Also have a PG love ring on the right hand



Gorgeous! I love your Panthere. Which year was this from? The one they sell now has diamonds in a perfect square shape but I see your diamond extend further upwards on the sides. I prefer yours compared to the current model.


----------



## MainlyBailey

Some oysters on high tops- enjoying an early Friday afternoon


----------



## Miarta

Somebody asked Marilyn Monroe what does she wear to bed, we all know her answer. Now, I’m no Marilyn by no means but guess what am I wearing in the pool …………


----------



## katetea

ehy210 said:


> Gorgeous! I love your Panthere. Which year was this from? The one they sell now has diamonds in a perfect square shape but I see your diamond extend further upwards on the sides. I prefer yours compared to the current model.



Thank you! And it is the Santos Demoiselle mini. I've seen them a lot in Japan, but I'm not sure if they are stocked here in the US?


----------



## Purrsey

Little one to school with the blessed morning sun ray. 


	

		
			
		

		
	
.


----------



## Mcmd11

Purrsey said:


> Little one to school with the blessed morning sun ray.
> View attachment 5419514
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


May I ask where your diamond bracelet is from?


----------



## Purrsey

Mcmd11 said:


> May I ask where your diamond bracelet is from?


Do you mean the leftmost? I've asked my jeweller to turn a pair of diamond ear studs to this.


----------



## Mcmd11

Purrsey said:


> Do you mean the leftmost? I've asked my jeweller to turn a pair of diamond ear studs to this.


Thank you. It’s beautiful.


Purrsey said:


> Do you mean the leftmost? I've asked my jeweller to turn a pair of diamond ear studs to this.


it is beautiful thank you for the inspiration.


----------



## 100700

Trade in my juc bracelet for a double loops juc from Rebag.  I love it. It’s very beautiful in person


----------



## Lillianlm

100700 said:


> Trade in my juc bracelet for a double loops juc from Rebag.  I love it. It’s very beautiful in person
> View attachment 5421572
> View attachment 5421573
> View attachment 5421574


That is gorgeous!


----------



## merekat703

thin yellow gold Love.


----------



## Cartier Forever

merekat703 said:


> View attachment 5421879
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thin yellow gold Love.


Love your shades and cute hair color!


----------



## EANS

I know many say that love bracelets are basic, but for me they are much cherished pieces of jewelry.


----------



## merekat703

Cartier Forever said:


> Love your shades and cute hair color!


Thank you!!


----------



## sparklywacky

Saw this in one of those Cartier accounts on Instagram, not sure who the beautiful lady is, but I love how she stacked her Cartier pieces.


----------



## deltalady

My stack while working today


----------



## MaggyH

deltalady said:


> My stack while working today


Looks great on you! Is that a Love cuff or a bangle?


----------



## deltalady

MaggyH said:


> Looks great on you! Is that a Love cuff or a bangle?



Cuff


----------



## emo4488

deltalady said:


> My stack while working today


Love it! I think I really want a small love and a small JUC... all in time..


----------



## Cat Fondler

Iolite bead bracelet with loves. Love!


----------



## ehy210




----------



## Luvshandbags

Cat Fondler said:


> Iolite bead bracelet with loves. Love!
> View attachment 5423438


I’m contemplating adding a small white gold Love. How long have you had yours and how is the color holding up? Would you buy it again if you had to do it all over again? Thanks!


----------



## Swanky

Luvshandbags said:


> I’m contemplating adding a small white gold Love. How long have you had yours and how is the color holding up? Would you buy it again if you had to do it all over again? Thanks!


I’ve had my small white Love with diamonds a year, still love mine! I’m pretty hard on my jewelry I guess, as there’s lots of “love” on it lol
But I’d repurchase for sure


----------



## Prada Prince

Out and about with the small YG LOVE bracelet and Trinity ring…


----------



## Cat Fondler

Luvshandbags said:


> I’m contemplating adding a small white gold Love. How long have you had yours and how is the color holding up? Would you buy it again if you had to do it all over again? Thanks!


Hi! I’ve had it just a few weeks. It’s actually much shinier than my photo shows (I had just put on hand lotion). I had planned to wear it stacked with my yellow loves on my right (dominant hand), but decided to wear it on my left so as not to scratch it up (my yellow loves have a lot of patina on the bottoms), and it complements my white gold e-ring. Maybe when I’m over the honeymoon phase with it I will wear it on my right hand. 
The wg bracelets with diamonds are rhodium plated which is a brighter/whiter finish than the non-diamond, non-plated version. The non-diamond version is a darker grey and more industrial looking.
I prefer the whiter look of the metal with diamonds and would do it again but preferred the all-diamond (10) version, but just couldn’t swallow the cost at ~$500 each diamond, so I got the one with 6. Still it’s very pretty. The diamonds are very small but they do sparkle and catch the light at different angles. In my opinion they show up much more than the screw motif, as those are very shallowly engraved compared to the classic love. The rhodium plating can be redone when it wears off. I’ve had my e-ring rhodhium plated several times and it looks brand new each time.
Response is probably more than you asked for but I hope this helps!


----------



## americanroyal89

Lazy night in.


----------



## Luvshandbags

Swanky said:


> I’ve had my small white Love with diamonds a year, still love mine! I’m pretty hard on my jewelry I guess, as there’s lots of “love” on it lol
> But I’d repurchase for sure


Thank you so much for the feedback. That’s great to hear!


----------



## Luvshandbags

Cat Fondler said:


> Hi! I’ve had it just a few weeks. It’s actually much shinier than my photo shows (I had just put on hand lotion). I had planned to wear it stacked with my yellow loves on my right (dominant hand), but decided to wear it on my left so as not to scratch it up (my yellow loves have a lot of patina on the bottoms), and it complements my white gold e-ring. Maybe when I’m over the honeymoon phase with it I will wear it on my right hand.
> The wg bracelets with diamonds are rhodium plated which is a brighter/whiter finish than the non-diamond, non-plated version. The non-diamond version is a darker grey and more industrial looking.
> I prefer the whiter look of the metal with diamonds and would do it again but preferred the all-diamond (10) version, but just couldn’t swallow the cost at ~$500 each diamond, so I got the one with 6. Still it’s very pretty. The diamonds are very small but they do sparkle and catch the light at different angles. In my opinion they show up much more than the screw motif, as those are very shallowly engraved compared to the classic love. The rhodium plating can be redone when it wears off. I’ve had my e-ring rhodhium plated several times and it looks brand new each time.
> Response is probably more than you asked for but I hope this helps!


 yes it definitely helps!! My philosophy the more info the better! Thanks so much.


----------



## alexandrajavs

sparklywacky said:


> Saw this in one of those Cartier accounts on Instagram, not sure who the beautiful lady is, but I love how she stacked her Cartier pieces.
> 
> View attachment 5422919



That's Kelsey Merritt! ❤️


----------



## Leo the Lion

Still loving my love so much!


----------



## Fashforward

MainlyBailey said:


> What size is your love v Clash?


Loves size 16, clash size 15, JUC size 15


----------



## jenayb

Last night.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

sparklywacky said:


> Lana Del Rey and her yellow gold panthere watch
> 
> View attachment 5383862
> 
> 
> View attachment 5383863
> 
> 
> Captured from her alternate Instagram account @ Honeymoon (she deactivated her official Instagram awhile ago lol).


My baby


----------



## Purrsey

Fresh gel nails


----------



## Fem1014

jenaywins said:


> Last night.
> 
> View attachment 5426471
> View attachment 5426472


Love the pave JUC


----------



## jenayb

Fem1014 said:


> Love the pave JUC



same


----------



## Miarta




----------



## glamourbag

jenaywins said:


> Last night.
> 
> View attachment 5426471
> View attachment 5426472


Next level good!!!!


----------



## Cool Breeze

Miarta said:


> View attachment 5428869


Beautiful!  Do you mind sharing what dial is on your Rolex?  It’s very pretty.


----------



## Miarta

Cool Breeze said:


> Beautiful!  Do you mind sharing what dial is on your Rolex?  It’s very pretty.


I  don’t mind……… I forgot,lol !!!! Hope this helps


----------



## Cool Breeze

Miarta said:


> I  don’t mind……… I forgot,lol !!!! Hope this helps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5430235


Beautiful!  I believe it’s lapis (?).


----------



## Miarta

Cool Breeze said:


> Beautiful!  I believe it’s lapis (?).


Thank you. To be quite honest with you …… . I tend to not know particular names of things.  When the watch went for service I told them that I was tired of white dial (mop) and wanted something down the lines of midnight blue or sapphire color. I come to pick it up and I loved it, they probably  told me what it was but, I have attention span of a fly   I’m known to walk in the store and ask for : butterfly thingy a bag in that new orange color?!?!  You should see me when introduced to new  people… ask me name 20 sec later … I got nothing, embarrassing. Face ,will remember forever , name that goes with it has to be hammered in over time, lol. (If you really need to know I will call them and ask)


----------



## ZuzanaF

jenaywins said:


> Last night.
> 
> View attachment 5426471
> View attachment 5426472


Love the white gold VCA hammered bracelet!!! I did not know the hammered bracelet also came in white gold


----------



## Cool Breeze

Miarta said:


> Thank you. To be quite honest with you …… . I tend to not know particular names of things.  When the watch went for service I told them that I was tired of white dial (mop) and wanted something down the lines of midnight blue or sapphire color. I come to pick it up and I loved it, they probably  told me what it was but, I have attention span of a fly   I’m known to walk in the store and ask for : butterfly thingy a bag in that new orange color?!?!  You should see me when introduced to new  people… ask me name 20 sec later … I got nothing, embarrassing. Face ,will remember forever , name that goes with it has to be hammered in over time, lol. (If you really need to know I will call them and ask)


You’re so cute!  No need to ask but thanks.  It’s a stunning piece and it looks great with your other jewelry.


----------



## 880

jenaywins said:


> Last night.
> 
> View attachment 5426471
> View attachment 5426472


So beautiful! I love your taste! Hugs


----------



## jenayb

ZuzanaF said:


> Love the white gold VCA hammered bracelet!!! I did not know the hammered bracelet also came in white gold



Thank you! It was an SO.  



880 said:


> So beautiful! I love your taste! Hugs



Thank you, gorgeous!!


----------



## jenayb

glamourbag said:


> Next level good!!!!


----------



## rileygirl




----------



## meluvbags

Pulled the trigger on the Etincelle bracelet yesterday and stacking with the love!! It’s probably not the most value for money piece but I love the craftsmanship on it with the curvature and the hidden clasp. If anyones on the fence about this piece I highly recommend!


----------



## Dimple

Purrsey said:


> Do you mean the leftmost? I've asked my jeweller to turn a pair of diamond ear studs to this.



I love that bracelet. How does it open and close? Would love to get something similar made to compliment my love bracelet


----------



## Purrsey

Dimple said:


> I love that bracelet. How does it open and close? Would love to get something similar made to compliment my love bracelet


Hi. It's similar to Tiffany T bendable bracelet. It's the easiest bracelet to get in and out of. However I don't remove it at all (unless I'm having my body massage session).


----------



## MainlyBailey

I feel like the trend died for the t bracelet but I’ve always wanted one. I now wear this on top instead of the small JUC.


----------



## KristinS

MainlyBailey said:


> I feel like the trend died for the t bracelet but I’ve always wanted one. I now wear this on top instead of the small JUC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5431921


Does your Clash scratch your Serpenti bracelet? I was thinking of pairing the two together and love the look …


----------



## trf

Went to to change my cord and tried on this tennis bracelet… in love with how it looks with my stack


----------



## mesh123

Miarta said:


> View attachment 5428869


Beautiful


----------



## MainlyBailey

KristinS said:


> Does your Clash scratch your Serpenti bracelet? I was thinking of pairing the two together and love the look …


Nope. Surprisingly, the clash has not caused scratches on any other bracelet!


----------



## Cat Fondler

Added Pandora for fun today.


----------



## emo4488

Cat Fondler said:


> Added Pandora for fun today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5434073


And a cape cod fish?


----------



## Cat Fondler

emo4488 said:


> And a cape cod fish?


Yes!!! From Eden


----------



## Cat Fondler

Yellow gold on the right. I was inspired by another TPFr that wears wg on one wrist and yg on the other (sorry I can’t remember who so nicely pulls that off).


----------



## Miarta




----------



## staceyjan

Cat Fondler said:


> Yellow gold on the right. I was inspired by another TPFr that wears wg on one wrist and yg on the other (sorry I can’t remember who so nicely pulls that off).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5434347


Love the blue esp for summer! It also makes the evil eye pop. I also have YG stack on left wrist and just a simple diamond by the yard YG bracelet on right.


----------



## Julie_de

Miarta said:


> View attachment 5434739


Hello, what is the second chic bracelet after Cartier?


----------



## Miarta

Julie_de said:


> Hello, what is the second chic bracelet after Cartier?


Hi, my jeweler made it for me. 18k and 4+ of diamonds. I wear it in the summer time a lot.


----------



## Julie_de

Miarta said:


> Hi, my jeweler made it for me. 18k and 4+ of diamonds. I wear it in the summer time a lot.


I liked it very much, very beautiful


----------



## Tempo

The calm before the storm - preparing for nightlife!


----------



## Plus Sized Luxury

JUC small ring and my vintage must de watch


----------



## cartierloverjs

Explored some new territory with my love


----------



## Lillianlm

cartierloverjs said:


> Explored some new territory with my love



Now THAT’S an action shot!


----------



## cartierloverjs

Lillianlm said:


> Now THAT’S an action shot!


Yes!! Our Cartier women can do anything! Hahaha


----------



## yayaisnan

This baby has a custom Cartier lookalike!! (Made custom by a third party) moms is real only.


----------



## Cartier Forever

yayaisnan said:


> This baby has a custom Cartier lookalike!! (Made custom by a third party) moms is real only.


Wow, so cute!


----------



## pinksandblues

Regular yellow gold love and yellow gold two diamond necklace


----------



## scheurin

cartierlovexx said:


> Regular yellow gold love and yellow gold two diamond necklace



Just elegant


----------



## Leo the Lion

Date Night!!


----------



## Moppetage

Miarta said:


> View attachment 5434739


Love that second bracelet. It's so different to the Love but goes so well.


----------



## Purrsey

With my fav ring stack again.
Have been busy with other interests but now I think I want to have one more Cartier jewelry. Undecided yet so I have been ogling at all you ladies pretty action shots.


----------



## julia.in.germany

I bought my first Cartier piece today: the small JUC ring in RG. 
I‘m in love. It stands for all the things I already achieved and should motivate me for even more exciting stuff in the future.


----------



## Ralii

added a small juc to my collection ❤️I think im done with this hand, keeping it nice and simple


----------



## ivy1026

Recent favourite combo


----------



## scheurin

julia.in.germany said:


> I bought my first Cartier piece today: the small JUC ring in RG.
> I‘m in love. It stands for all the things I already achieved and should motivate me for even more exciting stuff in the future.



Nice and elegant


----------



## Prada Prince

Decided to wear my small LOVE with my Roadster GMT, so that I can keep my right hand stack more flexible…


----------



## 100700

My new bracelet trinity cord bracelet. Very very beautiful and so cute. I love it. It’s perfect to protect my juc nail head damaged by the love bracelet.


----------



## ARMCANDIES

My favourite cartiet pieces…


----------



## Purseaddict718

*sometimes the sun just hits just right *


----------



## deltalady

Getting my hair done


----------



## GLX0

Don't wear this combo everyday, sometimes for special occasions  x


----------



## Cat Fondler

Enjoying my small loves together for a change, separate from my reg love on the other wrist.


----------



## N_Tonks

White gold on the beach today. Really loving Ecrou and JUC. Both are super easy to wear.

My SA called Ecrou ”the luxury fidget bracelet” and wow, that is the best description ever!


----------



## Cat Fondler

N_Tonks said:


> White gold on the beach today. Really loving Ecrou and JUC. Both are super easy to wear.
> 
> My SA called Ecrou ”the luxury fidget bracelet” and wow, that is the best description ever!
> 
> View attachment 5538951


Stunning!


----------



## Swanky

I so admire the Ecrou on others!


----------



## RosiePenners

Took the plunge. Clash ring - I’m in love!


----------



## Cat Fondler

A little fun in the sun


----------



## MaggyH

Cat Fondler said:


> A little fun in the sun
> 
> View attachment 5539643


Such a beautiful photo!


----------



## MainlyBailey

Just adopted another puppy and got another juste un clou in pink gold this time. Stack of the week!


----------



## Cartier Forever

MainlyBailey said:


> Just adopted another puppy and got another juste un clou in pink gold this time. Stack of the week!
> 
> View attachment 5574062
> 
> 
> View attachment 5574063


Love your stack and puppy is super cute.


----------



## lynn ph

100700 said:


> My new bracelet trinity cord bracelet. Very very beautiful and so cute. I love it. It’s perfect to protect my juc nail head damaged by the love bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5445535
> View attachment 5445536
> View attachment 5445537


Beautiful stack. Do u think the trinity wont scratch the love bracelet? I may get one too if it doesn’t damage my love bracelet. Thanks


----------



## jewlerylover

N_Tonks said:


> White gold on the beach today. Really loving Ecrou and JUC. Both are super easy to wear.
> 
> My SA called Ecrou ”the luxury fidget bracelet” and wow, that is the best description ever!
> 
> View attachment 5538951


They look amazing together!


----------



## lxrac

Haven't been here in awhile. Sunday stack, what a snack!!!


----------



## Cat Fondler

lxrac said:


> Haven't been here in awhile. Sunday stack, what a snack!!!
> View attachment 5574705


 Nice! Is this the reg size JUC?


----------



## Fashforward

lxrac said:


> Haven't been here in awhile. Sunday stack, what a snack!!!
> View attachment 5574705


Which do you prefer- pave sm love bracelet or the regular? Thinking to add one


----------



## scheurin

For me: SM pavé, regular non-pavé


----------



## lxrac

Cat Fondler said:


> Nice! Is this the reg size JUC?


Yes mam, both are just regular sizes in RG.


----------



## lxrac

Fashforward said:


> Which do you prefer- pave sm love bracelet or the regular? Thinking to add one


I have the pavé love in small too, I love the pavé for the sparkle factor. Unfortunately I do not wear it everyday, only on special occasions. I think for everyday, just buy the regular Love bangle. Even the reg small Love bangle is cute too.


----------



## Fashforward

lxrac said:


> I have the pavé love in small too, I love the pavé for the sparkle factor. Unfortunately I do not wear it everyday, only on special occasions. I think for everyday, just buy the regular Love bangle. Even the reg small Love bangle is cute too.


Thank you! I have both reg and sm non pave. I want to add a pave for occasions not for daily. I tried both and can’t decide. I feel like the sm is better for daily and can stack better but I feel it doesn’t “show” the value as much as the larger. The sm is quite small for the price but the larger will def get less wear so cost per wear might be lower. That’s why I was wondering if there was one that you reach for more. Attached my stacks, will have to remove a few if I add reg pave.


----------



## Fashforward

scheurin said:


> For me: SM pavé, regular non-pavé


I love your stack and I fact it’s your stack that makes me lean more towards sm pave. I just wanna feel like it’s worth it, if you know what I mean.


----------



## lxrac

Fashforward said:


> Thank you! I have both reg and sm non pave. I want to add a pave for occasions not for daily. I tried both and can’t decide. I feel like the sm is better for daily and can stack better but I feel it doesn’t “show” the value as much as the larger. The sm is quite small for the price but the larger will def get less wear so cost per wear might be lower. That’s why I was wondering if there was one that you reach for more. Attached my stacks, will have to remove a few if I add reg pave.
> 
> View attachment 5574756
> 
> 
> View attachment 5574757


I think the pavé love small still has high voltage sparkle. I think it's a very subtle elegance type of jewelry. If you are buying it for occasional use, then yes go ahead and add it to your collection. I think I posted a pic of mine and my gold pavé regular in this topic page before. Let me attach it now...


----------



## Fashforward

lxrac said:


> I think the pavé love small still has high voltage sparkle. I think it's a very subtle elegance type of jewelry. If you are buying it for occasional use, then yes go ahead and add it to your collection. I think I posted a pic of mine and my gold pavé regular in this topic page before. Let me attach it now...
> View attachment 5574821
> View attachment 5574822


Beautiful! Love your collection and may you wear them in good health. I’ll try them on again and see. Think I might end up with the sm. Will keep you all posted on my pavé journey  thanks for the pics and all the help!


----------



## scheurin

Fashforward said:


> I love your stack and I fact it’s your stack that makes me lean more towards sm pave. I just wanna feel like it’s worth it, if you know what I mean.


Wow what did you do that your stack still looks to be in such a good shape? Yes, the SM pavé just enriches the stack but the reg pavé still is an absolute no-go for me ... unless NOT stacked with any other loves.

Greetings from NYC


----------



## Fashforward

scheurin said:


> Wow what did you do that your stack still looks to be in such a good shape? Yes, the SM pavé just enriches the stack but the reg pavé still is an absolute no-go for me ... unless NOT stacked with any other loves.
> 
> Greetings from NYC
> 
> View attachment 5574960
> 
> 
> View attachment 5574961


Wow stunning!!! Thank you for sharing. To be honest I don’t do anything I just don’t stack with anything that will scratch my bracelets such as diamond tennis bracelet. That’s why I want a pave love to bring some bling to the stack with a flush bangle that won’t scratch. Also, everytime they get wet, I.e. shower or washing hands I dry them well with the towel and they look new each time. I have a gold polishing cloth but I haven’t used it yet. Have had my loves for 5 years now and I am just careful to not bang my arm on anything but I definitely don’t baby my stuff, I wear them and I don’t stress too much. Scratches are inevitable and I just have to accept them. Will go to Cartier in a few weeks and will let you take some pics to get your opinion.


----------



## celestee01




----------



## Loubishoetopia

Small yg love bracelet and yg love ring.


----------



## Loubishoetopia

My other hand didn’t want to be left out. Regular size yg juc ring.


----------



## scheurin




----------



## RosiePenners

Swanky said:


> I so admire the Ecrou on others!





Fashforward said:


> Thank you! I have both reg and sm non pave. I want to add a pave for occasions not for daily. I tried both and can’t decide. I feel like the sm is better for daily and can stack better but I feel it doesn’t “show” the value as much as the larger. The sm is quite small for the price but the larger will def get less wear so cost per wear might be lower. That’s why I was wondering if there was one that you reach for more. Attached my stacks, will have to remove a few if I add reg pave.
> 
> View attachment 5574756
> 
> 
> View attachment 5574757


Loving the pinky initial ring too.


----------



## RosiePenners

Enjoy ky


scheurin said:


> Wow what did you do that your stack still looks to be in such a good shape? Yes, the SM pavé just enriches the stack but the reg pavé still is an absolute no-go for me ... unless NOT stacked with any other loves.
> 
> Greetings from NYC
> 
> View attachment 5574960
> 
> 
> View attachment 5574961


 Enjoy my city.


----------



## Lux.

Cartier and Tiffany and puppy


----------



## skyqueen

Lux. said:


> Cartier and Tiffany and puppy


I love King Charles Spaniels ❤️


----------



## Swtshan7

My fav everyday look


----------



## Rami00

Played with the clash collection today.


----------



## Fashforward

RosiePenners said:


> Loving the pinky initial ring too.


Thank you!!


----------



## innerpeace85

Rami00 said:


> Played with the clash collection today.
> 
> View attachment 5579376
> 
> 
> View attachment 5579377
> 
> 
> View attachment 5579378
> 
> 
> View attachment 5579379


Love your dress


----------



## Purrsey

Cartier in action where it had a bad knock days ago (against my kitchen island). Ouch. But it’s not there when I don’t look at it of course. 

I’m slowly mending my heart.


----------



## americanroyal89

Not sure how “in action” this is since I’m just sitting drinking wine. But you can see the Cartier.


----------



## RosiePenners

Purrsey said:


> Cartier in action where it had a bad knock days ago (against my kitchen island). Ouch. But it’s not there when I don’t look at it of course.
> 
> I’m slowly mending my heart.
> 
> View attachment 5580015


It’s a love mark.  Maybe Cartier can do something one day?


----------



## RosiePenners

In action, on my way to work.


----------



## Mapoon

Wearing my new juc ring on my way out last weekend!


----------



## Swanky

americanroyal89 said:


> Not sure how “in action” this is since I’m just sitting drinking wine. But you can see the Cartier.
> 
> View attachment 5580024



Wine, Cartier, good hair and feet in the grass… can’t complain!!


----------



## Swanky

Purrsey said:


> Cartier in action where it had a bad knock days ago (against my kitchen island). Ouch. But it’s not there when I don’t look at it of course.
> 
> I’m slowly mending my heart.
> 
> View attachment 5580015



Ooof that stings doesn’t it?  I got in the pool a month after getting my first Love and leaned back resting my arms on the deck and earned a pretty significant scrape, I’m still bitter lol
I do believe in wearing and loving it rather than stressing and babying, but those first ones hurt! 
Like a bad door ding on your new car!


----------



## EANS

My spring/summer stack that I often wear it to work.


----------



## Purrsey

RosiePenners said:


> It’s a love mark.  Maybe Cartier can do something one day?


Thanks. I was really bothered for maybe 2 days? Kept looking at it and thought how I could have avoided it. 

But actually I can only see it if my eyes are half feet away (and with my reading glasses lol). 

In fact I’ve planned never to polish away scratches and dings on my Love bracelet. I can’t accept the soften edges haha. 

Yes I shall leave it as a love mark.


----------



## Purrsey

Swanky said:


> Ooof that stings doesn’t it?  I got in the pool a month after getting my first Love and leaned back resting my arms on the deck and earned a pretty significant scrape, I’m still bitter lol
> I do believe in wearing and loving it rather than stressing and babying, but those first ones hurt!
> Like a bad door ding on your new car!


Totally relatable (car ding). 

Well, we don’t live in a perfect world. Love bracelet is not spared. Sorry that you’re still feeling bitter. Some things we just don’t forget…. But I must say I still love my kitchen island the same lol.


----------



## MainlyBailey

At the eastern market in DC- look at them giant zucchinis! hand for size ref (and mod shotting tee hee)


----------



## ASA2018

Matching Cartier Love cuffs and rings for our 10-year wedding anniversary…taken on our 10-year wedding anniversary trip!


----------



## Swanky

ASA2018 said:


> Matching Cartier Love cuffs and rings for our 10-year wedding anniversary…taken on our 10-year wedding anniversary trip!
> 
> View attachment 5581080
> 
> 
> View attachment 5581081


sweet baby hand photo bomb!


----------



## scheurin

Excited and anxious about the trip to Venice today


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

scheurin said:


> Excited and anxious about the trip to Venice today
> 
> 
> View attachment 5581325


I was just there a few weeks ago. You're gonna love it. It's so beautiful.


----------



## vlo512

View attachment 5583696





Newest addition to my love bracelet


----------



## RosiePenners

scheurin said:


> Excited and anxious about the trip to Venice today
> 
> 
> View attachment 5581325


Show must go on.


----------



## SabrinaSays522

nysurg said:


> My stack!!! Just added my new Ecrou bracelet!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5142548


I love this! What color is your Love bangle btw? Trying to decide whether to go with gold or pink gold


----------



## nycmamaofone

Happy with my new stack.


----------



## oksanavorobiova

I happen to try this 2 beautiful bracelets today, which I didn’t even know existed! Strangely they were same size 16 as my love, but were one size too big, so maybe sizing is little different


----------



## Adh0128

This is my right arm so far!
I got my juc for my 18th birthday, and the love and trinity cord for my 21st! I’m obsessed - my wish list has grown 

Do you think I should keep it simple on the left hand with just the trinity ring on my pointer finger?

Or stack the thin love in yellow and white gold on my middle? If I done this would the trinity ring look okay on my right hand as a thumb ring next to my existing rings?

Sorry I love opinions, not enough fingers! xx

(Excuse the horrible hand position)


----------



## Purrsey

Feeling a little xmasy too early.


----------



## RosiePenners

Happy Friday peeps. It’s just me, myself and I. ~ De La Soul


----------



## Swanky

RosiePenners said:


> Happy Friday peeps. It’s just me, myself and I. ~ De La Soul
> 
> View attachment 5588838



Love the song!! And the stack


----------



## clcat120

Opted for a vintage C De Cartier while I’m in my endless wait for my YG Perlee Clover…


----------



## Cool Breeze

clcat120 said:


> Opted for a vintage C De Cartier while I’m in my endless wait for my YG Perlee Clover…
> 
> View attachment 5589495


Simply stunning!  Beautiful and unique.  Wear it in good health.


----------



## sassification

Working from home, with my Cartier C d Cartier necklace ♡


----------



## Cat Fondler

Beautiful! What is the stone size?


----------



## WingNut

Stunning! You have inspired me to want one. Had originally planned on a simple solitaire from an independent, but there's something about the presentation, setting, and chain about the C de Cartier that is really appealing! What size is the stone? Does it flip? Is it comfortable?


----------



## tutung

Wow there are a lot of beautiful stacks here! 

I’m curious as to when you put your arm down, like when not for taking pictures of the stack, would the bracelets all fall down and pile up? Sorry for the stupid question!


----------



## mmiller769

tutung said:


> Wow there are a lot of beautiful stacks here!
> 
> I’m curious as to when you put your arm down, like when not for taking pictures of the stack, would the bracelets all fall down and pile up? Sorry for the stupid question!


I think this is one of the main reasons why we obsess over bracelet sizing. For my bangles, there’s no overlap. (I wish I could post a video to show you what it looks like when I wave my arm around. There’s movement as a stack, but none of them overlap.) I wear loose bracelets on my other arm and they definitely get jumbled. I could have the loose bracelets resized to be more fitted, but I like them loosely fitted.


----------



## tutung

mmiller769 said:


> I think this is one of the main reasons why we obsess over bracelet sizing. For my bangles, there’s no overlap. (I wish I could post a video to show you what it looks like when I wave my arm around. There’s movement as a stack, but none of them overlap.) I wear loose bracelets on my other arm and they definitely get jumbled. I could have the loose bracelets resized to be more fitted, but I like them loosely fitted.


Thanks for the reply! 

So if the size of the bangles and bracelets are correct, they won’t overlap and get jumbled? I asked because I’m hoping to get a JUC and probably a bracelet from VCA/Hermes but afraid they will somehow tangled and cluttered.


----------



## Cool Breeze

tutung said:


> Wow there are a lot of beautiful stacks here!
> 
> I’m curious as to when you put your arm down, like when not for taking pictures of the stack, would the bracelets all fall down and pile up? Sorry for the stupid question!


I know you’ll get some great advice on sizing so you won’t have problems but for a good laugh check out the thread called “Picture perfect stack vs. Reality.


----------



## Swanky

tutung said:


> Wow there are a lot of beautiful stacks here!
> 
> I’m curious as to when you put your arm down, like when not for taking pictures of the stack, would the bracelets all fall down and pile up? Sorry for the stupid question!



My stack isn't loose, so there's not a ton of movement and I have zero overlap.  Mine pretty much look the same no matter my arm position.


----------



## mmiller769

tutung said:


> Thanks for the reply!
> 
> So if the size of the bangles and bracelets are correct, they won’t overlap and get jumbled? I asked because I’m hoping to get a JUC and probably a bracelet from VCA/Hermes but afraid they will somehow tangled and cluttered.



It’s ideal if they’re the same size, but not always necessary. For example, the nail head to my JUC prevents overlap from just about any other bracelet. Sometimes, between designers the shape will be slightly different so they don’t line up perfectly. You may just have to play around with placement of your bracelets to see what works best. Good luck!


----------



## nycmamaofone

tutung said:


> Thanks for the reply!
> 
> So if the size of the bangles and bracelets are correct, they won’t overlap and get jumbled? I asked because I’m hoping to get a JUC and probably a bracelet from VCA/Hermes but afraid they will somehow tangled and cluttered.


I stopped wearing my VCA bracelet because it isn’t sized to fit exactly like my Cartier pieces. I couldn’t stand the way it tangled with my Cartier. Some people have it sized very fitted so in theory it doesn’t move as much, but not sure if you want it to fit like that. I noticed lots of people wear VCA on one arm and Cartier on the other for this very reason.


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

tutung said:


> Wow there are a lot of beautiful stacks here!
> 
> I’m curious as to when you put your arm down, like when not for taking pictures of the stack, would the bracelets all fall down and pile up? Sorry for the stupid question!


Not a stupid question! My Love bracelets are a loose fit and the same size and I also stack a VCA 5 motif bracelet and a diamond tennis bracelet on the same arm that are a much looser fit than even my Love bracelets. Mine stay up on my arm but you also have to consider that I live in a very humid climate (Florida) so my arm theoretically “swells” to fit my bracelets so they do not move very much if at all. I would assume climate also has a play in this matter.


----------



## tutung

Thank you all for your reply! That’s why people have so many questions about sizing, no wonder…

I will definitely take into account all your comments and insights when getting my stacks!


----------



## allabtdylan

Here’s my stacks. Just getting started  I want to add a WG Juc but I also love YG and want a YG love and encrou. I’m neutral toned so I can wear both, however with my left hand being all WG/stainless with my ring and watch something about having more gold on the other sets my OCD off ‍♂️


----------



## Ivycake

I need sizing help with my reg JUC ring guys I bought a size 54 then at night went back and swapped for a 53 cause it was somewhat loose on my index finger. I’m kinda regretting it now cause my index finger feels real snug/borderline uncomfortable therefore I now have to wear the ring on my middle finger. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated


----------



## WingNut

Ivycake said:


> I need sizing help with my reg JUC ring guys I bought a size 54 then at night went back and swapped for a 53 cause it was somewhat loose on my index finger. I’m kinda regretting it now cause my index finger feels real snug/borderline uncomfortable therefore I now have to wear the ring on my middle finger. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated


I have the regular in a size 54, and it fits snug but not tight on my index, looser on my middle. It actually works better looser because the nails  head keeps it from spinning, so I would err on the side of looser vs tighter with this ring.


----------



## marisanz

Besties with our chic friendship bracelets, the Trinity


----------



## J_Lurker

I thought I'd be so content with my stack but I think I want to add a small JUC bracelet in YG .. I actually bought one and sold it on because I was scared 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
taking it on and off (it felt so light and flimsy to me), but I can't stop thinking about it and love it in every photo I see!! Do you think it would suit the rest of my stack? (Only had my small love back then).


----------



## Ivycake

WingNut said:


> I have the regular in a size 54, and it fits snug but not tight on my index, looser on my middle. It actually works better looser because the nails  head keeps it from spinning, so I would err on the side of looser vs tighter with this ring.


Ok thanks! X I’ll go looser for the love ring next , unfortunately I’ve created a few scratches on this 53 juc and it fits my middle finger on the right hand just fine so I’ll keep it even though it was originally purchased for the index finger.


----------



## redjellybean

They look cute together


----------



## jenayb

Maybe it's redundant, idk, but sometimes I really like just stacking a few of the same regular sized Love. I think it's just an easy, wearable combo.  

Few just randoms I thought I would share.


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

jenaywins said:


> Maybe it's redundant, idk, but sometimes I really like just stacking a few of the same regular sized Love. I think it's just an easy, wearable combo.
> 
> Few just randoms I thought I would share.
> 
> View attachment 5596915
> View attachment 5596916
> View attachment 5596918
> View attachment 5596917


Omg we check into Encore on Saturday!! Maybe I’ll see you around!


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

At the med spa earlier today for Botox and filler  almost twinning with @jenaywins with our “redundant” Loves!  I love the look I don’t care if it looks repetitive plus one is YG and the other PG.


----------



## jenayb

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> At the med spa earlier today for Botox and filler  almost twinning with @jenaywins with our “redundant” Loves!  I love the look I don’t care if it looks repetitive plus one is YG and the other PG.
> 
> View attachment 5596960



Love!!!!


----------



## Swanky

Whatever you like!! I so believe and support making yourself happy… love it!! 

Seeing y’all wearing your jewelry on the left hand making me wonder if I should!? 
My Loves are getting pretty beat up on my dominant hand.


----------



## glamourbag

jenaywins said:


> Maybe it's redundant, idk, but sometimes I really like just stacking a few of the same regular sized Love. I think it's just an easy, wearable combo.
> 
> Few just randoms I thought I would share.
> 
> View attachment 5596915
> View attachment 5596916
> View attachment 5596918
> View attachment 5596917


Leaving us speechless! One thing I can say: those Flowerlace better be yours


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

Swanky said:


> Whatever you like!! I so believe and support making yourself happy… love it!!
> 
> Seeing y’all wearing your jewelry on the left hand making me wonder if I should!?
> My Loves are getting pretty beat up on my dominant hand.


Yes this is exactly why I chose my left hand on day one! I knew they would get beat up on my dominant hand.


----------



## love4HLV

At the beach in Senegal after collecting some shells. WG love making an appearance.


----------



## RosiePenners

Yes, happy Friday everyone!


----------



## Cat Fondler

The small stuff


----------



## Cat Fondler

On the other hand…(literally)


----------



## darkangel07760

marisanz said:


> Besties with our chic friendship bracelets, the Trinity
> 
> View attachment 5594875


What a great idea of friendship bracelets! Now I want to do this with my best friends!


----------



## darkangel07760

Wearing my JUC with a no name WG and diamond cuff my mum gifted me and some Pandora Rose. ✌


----------



## Cat Fondler

darkangel07760 said:


> Wearing my JUC with a no name WG and diamond cuff my mum gifted me and some Pandora Rose. ✌
> 
> View attachment 5599163


What an interesting combo!


----------



## Loubishoetopia

12th wedding anniversary dinner last night.


----------



## Blingthang

RosiePenners said:


> Yes, happy Friday everyone!
> 
> View attachment 5598622


Beautiful catc


----------



## darkangel07760

Cat Fondler said:


> What an interesting combo!


Thank you! I am experimenting with different looks.


----------



## MainlyBailey

I volunteer at shelters and now am a proud parent to one cat and two dogs but foster as many fur babies as possible. Say hello to our newest foster baby, Spazz (I did not name him). I also offer free legal services for animals- it’s what drives my will to live. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Blingthang

MainlyBailey said:


> I volunteer at shelters and now am a proud parent to one cat and two dogs but foster as many fur babies as possible. Say hello to our newest foster baby, Spazz (I did not name him). I also offer free legal services for animals- it’s what drives my will to live. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 5602002


Hi, Spazz! You’re a cutie.


----------



## RosiePenners

MainlyBailey said:


> I volunteer at shelters and now am a proud parent to one cat and two dogs but foster as many fur babies as possible. Say hello to our newest foster baby, Spazz (I did not name him). I also offer free legal services for animals- it’s what drives my will to live. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 5602002


Love this xoxox


----------



## Chaton

Cartier in Action - left & right


----------



## dbisarea

yayaisnan said:


> This baby has a custom Cartier lookalike!! (Made custom by a third party) moms is real only.


I love it! Looking to get once for my niece! Can you DM me the third party?


----------



## MainlyBailey

Blingthang said:


> Hi, Spazz! You’re a cutie.


Thank you! He was returned to the shelter for being too affectionate. Unbelievable!


----------



## Blingthang

MainlyBailey said:


> Thank you! He was returned to the shelter for being too affectionate. Unbelievable!


That’s crazy!


----------



## scheurin




----------



## Pop Art Suzy

scheurin said:


> View attachment 5603082


That is gorgeous! I love this.


----------



## eternitygoddess

@MainlyBailey - Question: is the color of your RG Clash the same color as your RG Love and JUC? I'm trying to decide on the Clash and haven't been able to go visit the store in my city. Thank you!


----------



## LOUIE13

scheurin said:


> View attachment 5603082


Holy crap, absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

eternitygoddess said:


> @MainlyBailey - Question: is the color of your RG Clash the same color as your RG Love and JUC? I'm trying to decide on the Clash and haven't been able to go visit the store in my city. Thank you!


The Clash’s RG is actually a more subtle RG than the Love or JUC collections. I was told by my SA when it launched that it’s actually a mix between YG and RG.


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

Loving how my bling pops underneath the Vegas casino lights and against my hot pink silk pants


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

I know I’m keeping this thread alive right now but I just wanted to post my new regular diamond JUC that I picked up tonight! Absolutely in love!!!


----------



## jenayb

Swanky said:


> Whatever you like!! I so believe and support making yourself happy… love it!!
> 
> Seeing y’all wearing your jewelry on the left hand making me wonder if I should!?
> My Loves are getting pretty beat up on my dominant hand.



Yes!!! Def try on your left hand. It’s a totally different look and feel. And I’m also a righty so it kind of keeps the wear and tear down.


----------



## jenayb

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> I know I’m keeping this thread alive right now but I just wanted to post my new regular diamond JUC that I picked up tonight! Absolutely in love!!!
> 
> View attachment 5603597



Perfect!!!!!


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

jenaywins said:


> Perfect!!!!!


Thank you girl!!


----------



## allabtdylan

Can anyone show me their white gold dominant stacks? I have white gold love, and ring with 3 diamonds. I want to add something else but need inspiration as I never really mix metals that much with all of my watches being SS.. thank you!


----------



## EANS

allabtdylan said:


> Can anyone show me their white gold dominant stacks? I have white gold love, and ring with 3 diamonds. I want to add something else but need inspiration as I never really mix metals that much with all of my watches being SS.. thank you!


----------



## EANS

Here is my white gold stack that I wear on my left-hand.


----------



## allabtdylan

EANS said:


> Here is my white gold stack that I wear on my left-hand.
> 
> View attachment 5604929


Thank you!


----------



## dbisarea

Stacking my rose gold love with the Tiffany hardware microlink !


----------



## Kdelz

Classic C de cartier!


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Love my JUC and also my frivole ✨


----------



## Blingthang

Firstchanellv28 said:


> Love my JUC and also my frivole ✨
> 
> View attachment 5610828


That pink Chanel flap tho!


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Blingthang said:


> That pink Chanel flap tho!


Love it too


----------



## MainlyBailey

eternitygoddess said:


> @MainlyBailey - Question: is the color of your RG Clash the same color as your RG Love and JUC? I'm trying to decide on the Clash and haven't been able to go visit the store in my city. Thank you!



Hey there goddess! So what I noticed about the RG clash is that it seems more yellow toned than any other Cartier rose gold jewelry I have. I sometimes forget it's rose gold and have to do a double take - if I didn't recall it from when I bought it, I would have assumed it's actually YG. HTH!


----------



## Swanky

MainlyBailey said:


> Hey there goddess! So what I noticed about the RG clash is that it seems more yellow toned than any other Cartier rose gold jewelry I have. I sometimes forget it's rose gold and have to do a double take - if I didn't recall it from when I bought it, I would have assumed it's actually YG. HTH!


Agreed, when I tried on I was surprised when the SA told me it was RG lol


----------



## MainlyBailey

Swanky said:


> Agreed, when I tried on I was surprised when the SA told me it was RG lol


Right?! I also didn't know size 14 was available for the Clash and that it's a lot bigger. Just thought 15 was the smallest and went with that but if you wear a size 16 Love and 15 JUC, definitely try on 14 for the Clash. I might get the Clash in WG in 14 shortly!


----------



## Swanky

MainlyBailey said:


> Right?! I also didn't know size 14 was available for the Clash and that it's a lot bigger. Just thought 15 was the smallest and went with that but if you wear a size 16 Love and 15 JUC, definitely try on 14 for the Clash. I might get the Clash in WG in 14 shortly!


I wear a 16 Love and 15 Juc, pretty sure we wrote down 15 for Clash.


----------



## Cartier Forever

Afternoon tea with my gals.


----------



## Chanelandco

I think I prefer the JUC when it is not stacked


----------



## Yvette Sojourner




----------



## katayoun

Chanelandco said:


> I think I prefer the JUC when it is not stacked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5613041


Me too!!!!  I just made a post about it.


----------



## Allshinythings

My everyday stack


----------



## katayoun

YvetteSojourner said:


> View attachment 5613255
> View attachment 5613256
> View attachment 5613257
> View attachment 5613258


This WG stick is amazing.  It looks soooooo good.  How old are your loves?  I ask because I have been contemplating adding a wg love to my left wrist stack, but I am a bit apprehensive being uncertain of how they’ll age (I realize that sounds a bit neurotic given that a love bracelet, by its nature, will show battle wounds with time).


----------



## Yvette Sojourner

katayoun said:


> This WG stick is amazing.  It looks soooooo good.  How old are your loves?  I ask because I have been contemplating adding a wg love to my left wrist stack, but I am a bit apprehensive being uncertain of how they’ll age (I realize that sounds a bit neurotic given that a love bracelet, by its nature, will show battle wounds with time).


Thank you @katayoun! I got my small Love in 2019. The regular size Love is actually a vintage piece (2011 iteration). Indeed marks show from wear but note I don’t remove my bracelets so I hope the way they look in the pictures speak on how resilient and forgiving WG can be. Funny but true, I’ve found my Cartier pieces age like a fine wine. They look better with time. Granted I am a vintage lover soooo with that being said, if you prefer the like new look it may not be the best choice. Some say the JUC in WG is more forgiving. I’ll be able to report back on that in time. Hope this helps.


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Cartier love band and JUC blending well with my Chopard heart, Tiffany hardwear & VCA frivole. ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## sparklebunny

Cartier Forever said:


> Afternoon tea with my gals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5612266


You should call yourselves the Cartier Quartet! Hehe.


----------



## Cartier Forever

sparklebunny said:


> You should call yourselves the Cartier Quartet! Hehe.


Nice idea


----------



## MainlyBailey

Having breakfast with my mom and our doggos at Bluestone Lane right now


----------



## jenayb

Out with hubby the other night.


----------



## allabtdylan

My everyday stack. My classic love is about 4 years old, and the the small love is new to me as of a week ago.  I wear a sweatband over it whenever I’m working with my hands a lot to protect from bumping them on anything.


----------



## Cat Fondler

Firstchanellv28 said:


> Cartier love band and JUC blending well with my Chopard heart, Tiffany hardwear & VCA frivole. ❤️❤️❤️
> 
> View attachment 5613997


Great photo!


----------



## glamourbag

jenayb said:


> Out with hubby the other night.
> 
> View attachment 5614165


Cannot express how much love I have for this pic.


----------



## jenayb

glamourbag said:


> Cannot express how much love I have for this pic.



That's how I feel about you!


----------



## sjunky13

jenayb said:


> That's how I feel about you!


Get a room you guys!! 

But seriously @jenayb your pave pieces are simply breathtaking. I have dipped my toe into Cartier pave and it really is the best! I would love the 2 thin pave loves!


----------



## jenayb

sjunky13 said:


> Get a room you guys!!
> 
> But seriously @jenayb your pave pieces are simply breathtaking. I have dipped my toe into Cartier pave and it really is the best! I would love the 2 thin pave loves!



Haha! I know, I know. I'm sorry!  

But thank you, babe! I agree that Cartier's pave pieces are just.. sigh. So good.


----------



## nicole0612

jenayb said:


> Out with hubby the other night.
> 
> View attachment 5614165


I could gaze at this stack all night! So gorgeous!!


----------



## jenayb

nicole0612 said:


> I could gaze at this stack all night! So gorgeous!!


----------



## chocolateolive

Casual cartier!


----------



## okraftsan

costa said:


> After reading this thread I had the need of getting this two!
> I mixed them with a happy heart
> Thank you all for being such an inspiration!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5306274


Hi… can you shower with the happy heart bracelet?


----------



## glitterlove

jenayb said:


> Out with hubby the other night.
> 
> View attachment 5614165


Wow! Impressive! May I ask how many carats is your diamond ring?


----------



## glitterlove

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> Loving how my bling pops underneath the Vegas casino lights and against my hot pink silk pants
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5603323


Wow - so cool! May I ask how many carats is your tennis bracelet?


----------



## Dany_37

YvetteSojourner said:


> View attachment 5613255
> View attachment 5613256
> View attachment 5613257
> View attachment 5613258


Can you tell me the size of your JUC ring please?  Your stack is


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

glitterlove said:


> Wow - so cool! May I ask how many carats is your tennis bracelet?


Thank you! 10 carats total ❤️


----------



## Ryan

My new rose gold Love wedding band!


----------



## costa

okraftsan said:


> Hi… can you shower with the happy heart bracelet?



Here it is!!


----------



## chocolateolive

More casual cartier ✌️


----------



## Yvette Sojourner

Dany_37 said:


> Can you tell me the size of your JUC ring please?  Your stack is


Thanks @Dany_37! My JUC ring is a size 54.


----------



## SabrinaSays522

Teerakrainbow said:


> I just got the Sm Juste un clou ring from DH for the anniversary add to my small collection. Thank you for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 5368541
> View attachment 5368542
> View attachment 5368543


Hi! I love this stack with your JUC and the diamond band. I want to do something similar, but I am not sure what size of JUC small ring to choose for stacking (ie. should I choose a slightly tighter one, sz 50, as this ring will sit on top of another and I dont want it to overlap). Did you just take your regular size without considering that you may stack it? 

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Teerakrainbow

SabrinaSays522 said:


> Hi! I love this stack with your JUC and the diamond band. I want to do something similar, but I am not sure what size of JUC small ring to choose for stacking (ie. should I choose a slightly tighter one, sz 50, as this ring will sit on top of another and I dont want it to overlap). Did you just take your regular size without considering that you may stack it?
> 
> Thanks for sharing


Hi,
Thank you for your kind comments.
I choose juc ring on loose fit. Is never overlap, and didn't plan to stack or anything. On love wedding band Sa was sizing me in 55 that was in May 2021 summer time , when the boutique had air conditioning on. So ring is fit right..
But I did not made purchases. Till this year I changed my mind and choose  Sm Juc, size 55 is fit but the nail head is leave the dent mark. But wasn't uncomfortable, but I think if in the future I had put weight on and getting older skin will become thicker,I would not be able to wear and enjoy it. So I go size up.that is best decision maker   My ring is little loose in winter but are perfact for summer I wear middle and index fingers both hands no problem.  I also have order ring adjuster from Amazon to use for sometime in winter, the photo you saw in my previous post, I haven't use ring adjusted yet. Just have a ring for a day.
hope my explanation about how I chooses ring size is help you.


----------



## Victoria11Gliss11

Relaxing at home w my classic and thin loves


----------



## SabrinaSays522

Teerakrainbow said:


> Hi,
> Thank you for your kind comments.
> I choose juc ring on loose fit. Is never overlap, and didn't plan to stack or anything. On love wedding band Sa was sizing me in 55 that was in May 2021 summer time , when the boutique had air conditioning on. So ring is fit right..
> But I did not made purchases. Till this year I changed my mind and choose  Sm Juc, size 55 is fit but the nail head is leave the dent mark. But wasn't uncomfortable, but I think if in the future I had put weight on and getting older skin will become thicker,I would not be able to wear and enjoy it. So I go size up.that is best decision maker   My ring is little loose in winter but are perfact for summer I wear middle and index fingers both hands no problem.  I also have order ring adjuster from Amazon to use for sometime in winter, the photo you saw in my previous post, I haven't use ring adjusted yet. Just have a ring for a day.
> hope my explanation about how I chooses ring size is help you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5618821
> View attachment 5618822
> View attachment 5618823
> View attachment 5618824
> View attachment 5618825
> View attachment 5618826


Thank you so much for sharing your advice, its very helpful!


----------



## SilverBen

My trio of golds. Still getting used to white gold in my daily look - does it take anyone else a long time to get used to something new??


----------



## 3lena

My classic gold love bracelet, size 16, paired with my diamond tennis bracelet and engagement ring


----------



## cartier

3lena said:


> My classic gold love bracelet, size 16, paired with my diamond tennis bracelet and engagement ring
> 
> View attachment 5619315


This pic has inspired me to move my loves to my left hand with my e ring!  Just need to move  my Apple Watch on to right hand now


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

cartier said:


> This pic has inspired me to move my loves to my left hand with my e ring!  Just need to move  my Apple Watch on to right hand now


I’ve always been so curious cause I always thought traditionally e-rings are to be worn on the left hand. Is there a reason people wear them on the right? I see it pretty often actually and I’ve always wondered.


----------



## Teerakrainbow

Other day date in london 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
with my DH.


----------



## Swanky

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> I’ve always been so curious cause I always thought traditionally e-rings are to be worn on the left hand. Is there a reason people wear them on the right? I see it pretty often actually and I’ve always wondered.



I think she's saying she's going to move her Loves to her left, where her e-ring is.


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

Swanky said:


> I think she's saying she's going to move her Loves to her left, where her e-ring is.


Oh yes you’re right I read it wrong. Thank you!


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

FWIW, I also wear my Love bracelets on my left wrist with my e-ring. I made this choice in the beginning though because I’m right-hand dominant and figured more damage and wear and tear would happen on my right wrist.


----------



## Swanky

I wish I could but I wear my watch on my left, would love to wear my bracelets there!


----------



## sjunky13

I think some countries wear e rings on right hand too. 
I wear hard bracelets  on left and chain bracelets on left.


----------



## sjunky13

Swanky said:


> I wish I could but I wear my watch on my left, would love to wear my bracelets there!


do you not stack with your watch ever?


----------



## Swanky

sjunky13 said:


> do you not stack with your watch ever?


No, Cartier takes up permanent residency on my right hand. 
I stack Sydney Evans beaded bracelets on my left with my watch sometimes.


----------



## Cartier Forever

My friend's bracelet


----------



## sparklebunny

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> I’ve always been so curious cause I always thought traditionally e-rings are to be worn on the left hand. Is there a reason people wear them on the right? I see it pretty often actually and I’ve always wondered.


I moved my e-ring to my right hand since it is white gold and my wedding ring is mostly colored gold (a small Trinity which I wear on my left). I also have a silver ring that I wear daily on my right, so I thought that the white metal rings would look better together on one hand.


----------



## MainlyBailey

At my local boutique after work to try on a couple panther bracelets which I’m eyeing next


----------



## Cartier Forever

3lena said:


> My classic gold love bracelet, size 16, paired with my diamond tennis bracelet and engagement ring
> 
> View attachment 5619315


I love your stack! Would you mind sharing the length of your tennis bracelet and the size of your love? I am planning to get a tennis bracelet but still stuggling about the size. TIA!


----------



## 3lena

Cartier Forever said:


> I love your stack! Would you mind sharing the length of your tennis bracelet and the size of your love? I am planning to get a tennis bracelet but still stuggling about the size. TIA!


Thanks so much! My love bracelet is size 16 and my tennis bracelet is about 6.5 inches.  I hope that helps x


----------



## americanroyal89

Sometimes I still find myself staring at my stack.


----------



## Swanky

Fave stack! Yours stays so shiny!


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

americanroyal89 said:


> Sometimes I still find myself staring at my stack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5625132


I do the same thing


----------



## sparklebunny

americanroyal89 said:


> Sometimes I still find myself staring at my stack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5625132


How do you keep it all looking so good?


----------



## americanroyal89

sparklebunny said:


> How do you keep it all looking so good?


You are too kind. I think it may just be a lighting thing. Because they are plenty scratched up.


----------



## shelui4

Recently purchased the pave JUC ring! I took this pic right after leaving the Ala Moana boutique but I don't plan on wearing all of these rings together for everyday. lol >.<


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

shelui4 said:


> Recently purchased the pave JUC ring! I took this pic right after leaving the Ala Moana boutique but I don't plan on wearing all of these rings together for everyday. lol >.<
> 
> View attachment 5627166


Why not? It looks gorgeous all together.


----------



## shelui4

Pop Art Suzy said:


> Why not? It looks gorgeous all together.


Ah thank you! You don't think it looks too much? lol I moved the love rings over so it wouldn't rub against the JUC. But usually I wear them on my middle finger.


----------



## m45ha

Cat Fondler said:


> On the other hand…(literally)
> 
> View attachment 5599052


awesome! which size is your clash? small or medium in width?


----------



## Cat Fondler

m45ha said:


> awesome! which size is your clash? small or medium in width?


Thanks! It’s the small in width.


----------



## m45ha

les berlingots de cartier at Chadstone, Melbourne - very conveniently before the price increase, did not take home with me though


very lovely, but had my mind set on the clash this time


----------



## nicole0612

m45ha said:


> les berlingots de cartier at Chadstone, Melbourne - very conveniently before the price increase, did not take home with me though
> View attachment 5630695
> 
> very lovely, but had my mind set on the clash this time


So pretty, did you see anything else from this line while you were there? I have been waiting for it to come very slowly to the USA!


----------



## sjunky13

nicole0612 said:


> So pretty, did you see anything else from this line while you were there? I have been waiting for it to come very slowly to the USA!


My Sa said I can order a piece  , they won't be coming to the states at this time.


----------



## nicole0612

sjunky13 said:


> My Sa said I can order a piece  , they won't be coming to the states at this time.


Thanks!


----------



## Nic_Bryanna

J_Lurker said:


> I thought I'd be so content with my stack but I think I want to add a small JUC bracelet in YG .. I actually bought one and sold it on because I was scared
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5595300
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taking it on and off (it felt so light and flimsy to me), but I can't stop thinking about it and love it in every photo I see!! Do you think it would suit the rest of my stack? (Only had my small love back then).


I also have the thin love and the small JUC and I never take them off. I took the JUC off for the first time in two years last week and the shape was perfect. It looks more flimsy than it is.


----------



## m45ha

nicole0612 said:


> So pretty, did you see anything else from this line while you were there? I have been waiting for it to come very slowly to the USA!


Yes, they actually have the full line, including rings and different size/stone pendants.


----------



## nicole0612

m45ha said:


> Yes, they actually have the full line, including rings and different size/stone pendants.


How wonderful! Which stone combo did you like best? What did you think of the larger vertical pendant vs the horizontal one?


----------



## m45ha

nicole0612 said:


> How wonderful! Which stone combo did you like best? What did you think of the larger vertical pendant vs the horizontal one?


I am into RG and RG comes only with pink chalcedony/garnet (absolutely ADORE garnet)

The collection is pretty "special occasion" rather than everyday use and even the small necklace is quite a mark on its own (compared to my amulette de cartier which wear practically daily). 

The horizontal one felt bulky - a definite pass for me

but did put the small one on the wish list  

as SA told me even it is a new collection, it will go up in price too


----------



## nicole0612

m45ha said:


> I am into RG and RG comes only with pink chalcedony/garnet (absolutely ADORE garnet)
> 
> The collection is pretty "special occasion" rather than everyday use and even the small necklace is quite a mark on its own (compared to my amulette de cartier which wear practically daily).
> 
> The horizontal one felt bulky - a definite pass for me
> 
> but did put the small one on the wish list
> 
> as SA told me even it is a new collection, it will go up in price too


Thank you! I usually go for cooler colors, but the garnet/pink is nice because it is the birthstone of my two boys! It is a hassle to order in the USA where I am, but I just realized that I can order from London. Thank you for the review!


----------



## dianaduuda

My first Cartier!! Looking at this Love Bracelet every time I see my wrist makes me go  Got the Panthere de Cartier bracelet coming in the mail next, so excited to see how it stacks!


----------



## youssefm

My latest addition, the interlocking love on a chain. I got it after my mother's passing and had one ring engraved with my name and the other engraved with hers. Also featured my full YG bracelet and my WG with 1 diamond cuff.

Thinking of adding just one more thing in the future but not sure what to go for... if anyone has any recommendations let me know!


----------



## americanroyal89

youssefm said:


> My latest addition, the interlocking love on a chain. I got it after my mother's passing and had one ring engraved with my name and the other engraved with hers. Also featured my full YG bracelet and my WG with 1 diamond cuff.
> 
> Thinking of adding just one more thing in the future but not sure what to go for... if anyone has any recommendations let me know!
> 
> View attachment 5632533


It’s beautiful. I’m sorry to hear about your loss. But I think this is the perfect memento to keep her by your side.


----------



## chaerimk

Juc and Ecrou permanent stack. Adding a little sparkle for brunch with hubby.


----------



## ChanelCartier

chaerimk said:


> Juc and Ecrou permanent stack. Adding a little sparkle for brunch with hubby.
> View attachment 5632965


Gorgeous! Are they all pink? What is the bracelet in the middle?


----------



## chaerimk

ChanelCartier said:


> Gorgeous! Are they all pink? What is the bracelet in the middle?





ChanelCartier said:


> Gorgeous! Are they all pink? What is the bracelet in the middle?


Thank you, I love them. The only non-pink is the JUC but the color so close that I dont even notice. The middle bangle is just a tennis diamond bangle similar to the Tiffany metro but the diamonds go all around.


----------



## ChanelCartier

chaerimk said:


> Thank you, I love them. The only non-pink is the JUC but the color so close that I dont even notice. The middle bangle is just a tennis diamond bangle similar to the Tiffany metro but the diamonds go all around.


So pretty!


----------



## youssefm

americanroyal89 said:


> It’s beautiful. I’m sorry to hear about your loss. But I think this is the perfect memento to keep her by your side.


Thank you so much, I really appreciate that! Yes, it feels very special


----------



## scheurin

New dia Trinity sm


----------



## sparklebunny

youssefm said:


> My latest addition, the interlocking love on a chain. I got it after my mother's passing and had one ring engraved with my name and the other engraved with hers. Also featured my full YG bracelet and my WG with 1 diamond cuff.
> 
> Thinking of adding just one more thing in the future but not sure what to go for... if anyone has any recommendations let me know!
> 
> View attachment 5632533


This is a beautiful gesture in your mother’s memory.  The interlocking rings look great on you.


----------



## sparklebunny

Just wanted to share my new small RG Love in action—it’s an early anniversary gift, thanks to my thoughtful husband!!


----------



## uhpharm01

sparklebunny said:


> Just wanted to share my new small RG Love in action—it’s an early anniversary gift, thanks to my thoughtful husband!!
> 
> View attachment 5633281


Congrats. Very Nice.


----------



## mugenprincess

My simple stack today. Love how they can be dressed up or down ♥️♥️


----------



## youssefm

sparklebunny said:


> This is a beautiful gesture in your mother’s memory.  The interlocking rings look great on you.


Thank you so much


----------



## WingNut

mugenprincess said:


> My simple stack today. Love how they can be dressed up or down ♥️♥️
> 
> View attachment 5633354


Nice! However I'm immediately drawn to what I think it says on your T-shirt. Which means I need one of those


----------



## mugenprincess

It's by Jac Vanek, years ago! You wouldn't believe how many free desserts I've gotten wearing this as waiters find it super amusing & relatable. hahahha


WingNut said:


> Nice! However I'm immediately drawn to what I think it says on your T-shirt. Which means I need one of those


----------



## marisanz

Having a pink moment


----------



## Cat Fondler

marisanz said:


> Having a pink moment
> 
> View attachment 5633819


Ooh, love that pink! Nice combo!


----------



## sparklebunny

Not quite a jewelry in action pic, but how about a boutique in action (LOL)?

My husband is in Europe now for some personal business and he had a flight connection in Istanbul. He sent me this picture today—it’s a shiny new Cartier boutique at Istanbul Airport, freshly opened around August. 

Per Forbes, it is:

“The largest Cartier boutique to grace the global travel retail channel…”

Just wanted to share!


----------



## kmang011

m45ha said:


> les berlingots de cartier at Chadstone, Melbourne - very conveniently before the price increase, did not take home with me though
> View attachment 5630695
> 
> very lovely, but had my mind set on the clash this time


I just purchased this piece a few days ago in Japan! Curious to know how much it’s going for in AUS?



sjunky13 said:


> My Sa said I can order a piece  , they won't be coming to the states at this time.


Really? I thought the line was coming to the states in November? I just purchased this piece while in Ginza. In Japan, they only had the pink, onyx and malachite. They did not have the chrysoprase and amethyst sadly.



nicole0612 said:


> How wonderful! Which stone combo did you like best? What did you think of the larger vertical pendant vs the horizontal one?


----------



## kmang011

Not a flattering picture and not good lighting! Was rushing in the boutique and heading to the airport but I just purchased this in Tokyo. I thought this line was coming to the U.S. next month but wanted to purchase it while I had the chance. For size/scale, you can see it paired next to a VERY lightweight (about 3 grams or less) solid gold necklace from Hong Kong. I was after the chrysoprase/amethyst but I don’t believe they carry this model in Japan.
Also purchased the small JUC. I’m petite and even my mom who knows little to nothing about fine jewelry commented that the regular JUC looked “too much” on me.


----------



## emmababy

Hubby and I have matching love cuff. Mine has a single diamond.


----------



## ASA2018

emmababy said:


> Hubby and I have matching love cuff. Mine has a single diamond.
> 
> View attachment 5635220


Yassssssssssss!  Hubby and I have the exact same combo!


----------



## emmababy

ASA2018 said:


> Yassssssssssss!  Hubby and I have the exact same combo!
> 
> View attachment 5636251


Lovely! ❤️


----------



## MainlyBailey

I’m pretty set on getting the diamond ecrou after trying it in store yesterday. I thought it was being discontinued but my SA said it’s most likely here to stay. Also tried on this beautiful watch!


----------



## lovecartier

MainlyBailey said:


> I’m pretty set on getting the diamond ecrou after trying it in store yesterday. I thought it was being discontinued but my SA said it’s most likely here to stay. Also tried on this beautiful watch!
> 
> View attachment 5636752
> 
> 
> View attachment 5636753


Lovely! But more importantly, adorable dog!


----------



## JulieKat

scheurin said:


> New dia Trinity sm
> 
> View attachment 5633036


I have this one and wear it every day.


----------



## scheurin

Ye


JulieKat said:


> I have this one and wear it every day.


Yep. I actually bought it. How do you like this one?


----------



## MainlyBailey

lovecartier said:


> Lovely! But more importantly, adorable dog!


Aw thanks LC! My rescue pups are my life!


----------



## MainlyBailey

I think I’m going to revamp this stack as I’ve had it on for a couple months now. Thought I’d have one last snap with it on with one of my babies. Probably will revert back to some Bvlgari but also thinking of adding a VCA motif bracelet to the mix and getting my old roadster back out. Thoughts on mixing a couple different brands into one stack?


----------



## hers4eva

MainlyBailey said:


> I think I’m going to revamp this stack as I’ve had it on for a couple months now. Thought I’d have one last snap with it on with one of my babies. Probably will revert back to some Bvlgari but also thinking of adding a VCA motif bracelet to the mix and getting my old roadster back out. Thoughts on mixing a couple different brands into one stack?
> 
> View attachment 5638584


Stunning Shih Tzu   

My Shih Tzu was gold/white coloring but I was lucky and thrilled mine turned to the unique color Chinchilla (dark grey) and that his white fur stayed real snowwhite not turning cream just like your adorable puppy!

If you scroll down this link/page you will see my Tzu  don’t they look alike???
there are many pictures of him throughout my Yippiee Hermes thread ….






						YIPPEE! My First Hermes, My Journey
					

:lol: Thanks! My SA says there’s a Bolide waiting for me at my appointment next week. I’m not sure if it’s the color and hw I want, but at least I get to ‘study’ it IRL.  Very exciting!!




					forum.purseblog.com
				




you have lovely jewelry as well!


----------



## nicole0612

kmang011 said:


> Not a flattering picture and not good lighting! Was rushing in the boutique and heading to the airport but I just purchased this in Tokyo. I thought this line was coming to the U.S. next month but wanted to purchase it while I had the chance. For size/scale, you can see it paired next to a VERY lightweight (about 3 grams or less) solid gold necklace from Hong Kong. I was after the chrysoprase/amethyst but I don’t believe they carry this model in Japan.
> Also purchased the small JUC. I’m petite and even my mom who knows little to nothing about fine jewelry commented that the regular JUC looked “too much” on me.
> 
> View attachment 5635158
> 
> 
> View attachment 5635159
> 
> 
> View attachment 5635160


Thank you for posting this! I love this line. I have been waiting for ages for it to come to the USA; thinking about the garnet/pink since garnet is the birthstone of all of my children; but like you, I am really in love with the chrysoprase/amethyst combo. I think the blue chalcedony and diamond combo is gorgeous also. I will see what is actually offered here.


----------



## chateleine

My attempt to overcome old qualms about mixing metals!


----------



## MainlyBailey

hers4eva said:


> Stunning Shih Tzu
> 
> My Shih Tzu was gold/white coloring but I was lucky and thrilled mine turned to the unique color Chinchilla (dark grey) and that his white fur stayed real snowwhite not turning cream just like your adorable puppy! He did stay white actually - he’s probably just a bit dirty here lol. His DNA test showed he’s part Maltese and he looks HUGE here bc I’m so small lol. Your pictures motivated me to give him a bath and a good brushing today- we groom him ourselves. Awww seeing your pup melted my heart this morning. Thanks for sharing!!
> 
> If you scroll down this link/page you will see my Tzu  don’t they look alike???
> there are many pictures of him throughout my Yippiee Hermes thread ….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YIPPEE! My First Hermes, My Journey
> 
> 
> :lol: Thanks! My SA says there’s a Bolide waiting for me at my appointment next week. I’m not sure if it’s the color and hw I want, but at least I get to ‘study’ it IRL.  Very exciting!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you have lovely jewelry as well!


Oh my goodness they do look alike! Mine’s a rescue - I adopted him when he was a wee little baby and he was BROWN. He recently turned black/grey (he’s 4 now) which is so odd.


----------



## hers4eva

MainlyBailey said:


> Oh my goodness they do look alike! Mine’s a rescue - I adopted him when he was a wee little baby and he was BROWN. He recently turned black/grey (he’s 4 now) which is so odd.








						The Shih Tzu’s Changing Coat Colors | PEDIGREE®
					

Learn about Shih Tzu's coats and how they change colors from puppydom to adulthood! Discover the color-changing patterns common in Shih Tzus and what colors stay over time.




					www.pedigree.com
				




Most Shih Tzus have the G gene their color fades lighter.

To me the Chinchilla gene, CH series is special because it is not as common as the G gene. And I tend to like darker fur that pops nicely with a real white as they age.

They sure do look like brothers, especially having the same show quality mask   

I know you love him dearly as I do mine.  They are family


----------



## MainlyBailey

hers4eva said:


> The Shih Tzu’s Changing Coat Colors | PEDIGREE®
> 
> 
> Learn about Shih Tzu's coats and how they change colors from puppydom to adulthood! Discover the color-changing patterns common in Shih Tzus and what colors stay over time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.pedigree.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Shih Tzus have the G gene their color fades lighter.
> 
> To me the Chinchilla gene, CH series is special because it is not as common as the G gene. And I tend to like darker fur that pops nicely with a real white as they age.
> 
> They sure do look like brothers, especially having the same show quality mask
> 
> I know you love him dearly as I do mine.  They are family


I had zero idea about these genes - I mean, all my dogs are rescues so I don’t bother to look it up but wow this is fascinating! Thanks for teaching me that. I’m going to tell him all about it tonight lol

Yes- they’re brothers! So cute


----------



## chateleine

Trying my Love out on my "naughty" arm today 

Amazing how easily it goes from minimalist to edgy, while also working so well with all the feminine and amazingly glam looks on this thread! Am really enjoying this piece! ❤️


----------



## AF2032

Here's my current stack! I have been thinking of adding either a small gold love bracelet or a tennis bracelet (4cts). Which do you think would make more sense?


----------



## Addicted to bags

AF2032 said:


> Here's my current stack! I have been thinking of adding either a small gold love bracelet or a tennis bracelet (4cts). Which do you think would make more sense?
> 
> View attachment 5640253


Tennis bracelet in between the Love & JUC


----------



## sjunky13

AF2032 said:


> Here's my current stack! I have been thinking of adding either a small gold love bracelet or a tennis bracelet (4cts). Which do you think would make more sense?
> 
> View attachment 5640253


What about the Etincelle? It curves fluidly like the love.


----------



## sweetpea_2009

Recently purchased a Cartier diamond Trinity ring. Stacked it with a thin diamond eternity band. I’ve always just purchased watches from them but love this ring! Excuse the old hands lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## chateleine

Heading to an afternoon indie film premiere


----------



## chateleine

sweetpea_2009 said:


> Recently purchased a Cartier diamond Trinity ring. Stacked it with a thin diamond eternity band. I’ve always just purchased watches from them but love this ring! Excuse the old hands lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.


Your hand looks perfect! Eyeing the ceramic version of this ring for my next (distant) purchase... Do you find it comfortable for everyday wear? Does it move around alot or is it difficult to clean etc?


----------



## costa

Double loop Panthere watch and Cartier tennis bracelet.


----------



## lovecartier

costa said:


> Double loop Panthere watch and Cartier tennis bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 5642820


What a fabulous look!


----------



## costa

lovecartier said:


> What a fabulous look!


Thank you LoveCartier!  My SA told me Cartier is discontinuing the double loop… I am thinking of getting the rose gold too before it’s too late.


----------



## sweetpea_2009

chateleine said:


> Your hand looks perfect! Eyeing the ceramic version of this ring for my next (distant) purchase... Do you find it comfortable for everyday wear? Does it move around alot or is it difficult to clean etc?


Thank you! You are being too kind. I have had this ring a few weeks and have worn it daily. I find it comfortable. It does move/shift but honestly I don’t notice it and it doesn’t bother me. I have a jewelry cloth that I use weekly just to polish it up. I plan on adding it to my monthly cleaning routine with warm soapy water. 

Have you gone in to try this ring on? That way you can see if it moves too much for your liking.


----------



## skyqueen

costa said:


> Double loop Panthere watch and Cartier tennis bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 5642820


Unique and gorgeous ❤️


----------



## Tempo

Spicing my Love stack with my brand new tennis bracelet!


----------



## mi.kay

Nothing too fancy, just petting a dog at the vineyard.


----------



## Yodabest

Ready for my lunch date with baby in tow!


----------



## MimosaBubbles

Hi! Long time lurker, first time poster… (so please forgive me if I’m doing this wrong!) We’ve been blessed in the past few years and my stack has grown significantly. My husband is amazing when it comes to executing surprises for milestones and we were fortunate to connect well w/ the first SA that picked up the phone willing to accommodate our impromptu appointment.

I’ve been dying to share my stack and I knew it would be best appreciated here.

Styled with the Tiffany T True Narrow Hinged bangle, my most recent acquisition since I joked we needed to diversify my stack and a “push-gift” was in the air… oh, and our fantastic SA moved on to the Tiffany store a few doors down - so when we decided to pay her a visit (hoping my pregnant self could use a cleaner bathroom and try a few things on for funsies)… the hubs made good on delivering another surprise. Lol, I just wanted to share before I swelled up any worse and I’d have to tuck them away until I can wear them again. If our SA hadn’t left Cartier, the Tiffany bangle may have ended up being a Clash one…

Oh, and any tips for re-establishing a new relationship w/ another Cartier SA? Can’t say I was a fan of the first person that attempted to help us after our first one departed.

Loved pouring over this entire thread by the way!


----------



## glitterlove

Tempo said:


> Spicing my Love stack with my brand new tennis bracelet!


Can you please tell me more about your beauty (specs please!)? How did you make it so exactly to match your love bracelets?


----------



## showgratitude

costa said:


> Double loop Panthere watch and Cartier tennis bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 5642820


elegant and fashionable


----------



## sparklebunny

MimosaBubbles said:


> Hi! Long time lurker, first time poster… (so please forgive me if I’m doing this wrong!) We’ve been blessed in the past few years and my stack has grown significantly. My husband is amazing when it comes to executing surprises for milestones and we were fortunate to connect well w/ the first SA that picked up the phone willing to accommodate our impromptu appointment.
> 
> I’ve been dying to share my stack and I knew it would be best appreciated here.
> 
> Styled with the Tiffany T True Narrow Hinged bangle, my most recent acquisition since I joked we needed to diversify my stack and a “push-gift” was in the air… oh, and our fantastic SA moved on to the Tiffany store a few doors down - so when we decided to pay her a visit (hoping my pregnant self could use a cleaner bathroom and try a few things on for funsies)… the hubs made good on delivering another surprise. Lol, I just wanted to share before I swelled up any worse and I’d have to tuck them away until I can wear them again. If our SA hadn’t left Cartier, the Tiffany bangle may have ended up being a Clash one…
> 
> Oh, and any tips for re-establishing a new relationship w/ another Cartier SA? Can’t say I was a fan of the first person that attempted to help us after our first one departed.
> 
> Loved pouring over this entire thread by the way!
> 
> View attachment 5644667


Nice stack! The thin pavé is gorgeous. 

Re: SAs, have you tried looking up boutiques on Yelp? Those might offer opinions of SAs, to give you a feel if you’d like to work with them or not.


----------



## MimosaBubbles

sparklebunny said:


> Nice stack! The thin pavé is gorgeous.
> 
> Re: SAs, have you tried looking up boutiques on Yelp? Those might offer opinions of SAs, to give you a feel if you’d like to work with them or not.


That’s a great idea! I tried asking my old Cartier SA who I might want to use as a new contact and she told me diplomatically that any were good to chat with… we have a boutique we usually frequent but never got the warm and fuzzies from anyone else there. I didn’t realize I could do re-con that way, lol!


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

Tempo said:


> Spicing my Love stack with my brand new tennis bracelet!
> 
> View attachment 5643140


OMG stunning as always! Congrats on your new tennis bracelet!!


----------



## Samieee

My stack - I keep falling in love with these again and again whenever I see them! I have stacked my love with Tiffany’s Dbty


----------



## traxfever

Loved the bracelet so much that I had to get the ring! Out in the sun


----------



## scheurin

Samieee said:


> My stack - I keep falling in love with these again and again whenever I see them! I have stacked my love with Tiffany’s Dbty
> 
> View attachment 5645535


Never thought that YG and RG fit together so nicely


----------



## chateleine

sweetpea_2009 said:


> Thank you! You are being too kind. I have had this ring a few weeks and have worn it daily. I find it comfortable. It does move/shift but honestly I don’t notice it and it doesn’t bother me. I have a jewelry cloth that I use weekly just to polish it up. I plan on adding it to my monthly cleaning routine with warm soapy water.
> 
> Have you gone in to try this ring on? That way you can see if it moves too much for your liking.


Thanks so much for the reply! I'll have to make a trip in to try this soon!


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

scheurin said:


> Never thought that YG and RG fit together so nicely


My regular Love is YG and my small Love is RG. I love the way they look together. It's really noticeable in the sun.


----------



## sweetpea_2009

chateleine said:


> Thanks so much for the reply! I'll have to make a trip in to try this soon!


Good luck and post pics of the ceramic version if you get it!


----------



## rat_stack

New tennis bracelet looks stunning with the diamond JUC


----------



## nycmamaofone

Not exactly in action per se. Favorite perfumes with some of my favorite Cartier pieces.


----------



## marisanz

Undecided as to what to get next!!!

Options: LOVE Interlocking Bracelet, LOVE ring or JUC ring.

Also please excuse my in-between manicure nails, had been trying to grow them for my weddint!


----------



## Cat Fondler

I have these rings (small and large JUC rings and small and large love rings). I mostly wear the small JUC and wide love rings. The large JUC is not very comfortable on me, and the small love/wedding band looks a little underwhelming on its own. I’ve never tried the interlocking rings bracelet but it looks really nice on you. One thing to consider is whether it would bother you crossing over your love bracelet and likely resulting in scratches. It wouldn’t bother me, but others are more sensitive to that aspect. Please share what you decide to get!


----------



## Cat Fondler

Love and charity bracelet.


----------



## marisanz

Cat Fondler said:


> I have these rings (small and large JUC rings and small and large love rings). I mostly wear the small JUC and wide love rings. The large JUC is not very comfortable on me, and the small love/wedding band looks a little underwhelming on its own. I’ve never tried the interlocking rings bracelet but it looks really nice on you. One thing to consider is whether it would bother you crossing over your love bracelet and likely resulting in scratches. It wouldn’t bother me, but others are more sensitive to that aspect. Please share what you decide to get!



I agree re: wedding band looking a little underwhelming on its own. My friend ended up getting that one but she has the Small LOVE Bracelet, so they look very good together - as if they were a set. I liked the idea of the wedding band stacked with a diamond pave band, but I also do like the idea of the wider LOVE ring so that it "matches" my LOVE cuff. I don't know why I'm so drawn to the interlocking bracelet - but I was pleasantly surprised at how much I ended up loving how it looked on me. SA told me I could have it resized for them to add another link to close it and make it smaller if I wanted it. I also got married recently and loved the interlocking representing marriage (a tad cheesy but I'm in the honeymoon phase haha!) I'll keep you guys posted!


----------



## chateleine

Today's pairing: not pantheres, but wolves 

(P.S. Thanks to the member who posted about Skultuna! Loving my first piece from them.)


----------



## Cartier Forever

chateleine said:


> View attachment 5649229
> 
> Today's pairing: not pantheres, but wolves
> 
> (P.S. Thanks to the member who posted about Skultuna! Loving my first piece from them.)


Looks so nice with your love.


----------



## Tempo

My current „daily“!


----------



## costa

showgratitude said:


> elegant and fashionable


Thank you


----------



## costa

skyqueen said:


> Unique and gorgeous ❤️


 Thank you!


----------



## SN63

My YG love ring


----------



## chiaoapple

Saturday night look with YG pave love pendant and bangle!


----------



## chateleine

Cartier in inaction ❤️


----------



## TC1

Please forgive the dry hands   just popped into the LV Bellagio and added a LOVE to my Trinity


----------



## _Petra_

My JUC, along with my CDC 24 Ombre Lizard GHW

Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## SilverBen

Just added the serpenti to my Cartier stack...was deciding between thin pave love or this - what do you think?


----------



## scheurin

Gives a bit more variety (but personally I do not like the Serpenti).


----------



## Swanky

SilverBen said:


> Just added the serpenti to my Cartier stack...was deciding between thin pave love or this - what do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5655643



Love it!


----------



## Cartier Forever

Tried the perlee pearl of gold to see if it can match with the love.


----------



## scheurin

Cartier Forever said:


> Tried the perlee pearl of gold to see if it can match with the love.


Niceeeeee


----------



## nycmamaofone

Cartier Forever said:


> View attachment 5658338
> 
> Tried the perlee pearl of gold to see if it can match with the love.


Your stack is GORGEOUS!! Love the rainbow love there too—adds such depth to the stack.


----------



## Cartier Forever

scheurin said:


> Niceeeeee


scheurin, love your stack too, your 2 thin pave are TDF.


nycmamaofone said:


> Your stack is GORGEOUS!! Love the rainbow love there too—adds such depth to the stack.


Thank you for your kind words


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

An absolutely amazing dinner at Yellowtail on the Strip last night for a Black Friday dinner date.


----------



## Cat Fondler

A (small) party of three


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> An absolutely amazing dinner at Yellowtail on the Strip last night for a Black Friday dinner date.
> 
> View attachment 5659833


Wow everything is so beautiful and shiny!


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

Pop Art Suzy said:


> Wow everything is so beautiful and shiny!


Thank you so much! ❤️


----------



## RosiePenners

Cartier Forever said:


> View attachment 5658338
> 
> Tried the perlee pearl of gold to see if it can match with the love.


How do you keep the loves looking so pristine?!


----------



## RosiePenners

Working from home, jazzing it up today.


----------



## Cartier Forever

RosiePenners said:


> How do you keep the loves looking so pristine?!


I just cover it with a wristband when doing chores. They do have many fine scratches.


----------



## sassification

My simple 1895 solitaire diamond necklace, i love that it is so simple and understated and i can wear it 24/7 if i like (but i take it off when i am home)

I had the diamants ledger d'amour necklace in small before but there was too much metal in the bezel for me.


----------



## sparklebunny

sassification said:


> My simple 1895 solitaire diamond necklace, i love that it is so simple and understated and i can wear it 24/7 if i like (but i take it off when i am home)
> 
> I had the diamants ledger d'amour necklace in small before but there was too much metal in the bezel for me.
> 
> View attachment 5661852


Nice! 

Do you have a picture of your old Legers/D’Amour necklace for comparison?


----------



## sassification

sparklebunny said:


> Nice!
> 
> Do you have a picture of your old Legers/D’Amour necklace for comparison?


Ah sorry, i sold it a while back as i dont like to have "duplicates"


----------



## merekat703




----------



## Swanky

merekat703 said:


> View attachment 5662499




Love your fun rings!! Where are they from?


----------



## merekat703

Swanky said:


> Love your fun rings!! Where are they from?


Thanks! The middle one is David Yurman and the amethyst is a antique from a vintage jeweler.


----------



## merekat703

lunch with a friend


----------



## yerenaa

Got myself an early Christmas present before the crazy price increase in Korea (happened 12/1) @.@ Here is my awkward hand with the yellow gold pave love ring in small x Cartier holiday vibes
(I normally wear my JUC on the other hand hehe)


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

yerenaa said:


> Got myself an early Christmas present before the crazy price increase in Korea (happened 12/1) @.@ Here is my awkward hand with the yellow gold pave love ring in small x Cartier holiday vibes
> (I normally wear my JUC on the other hand hehe)
> View attachment 5664381


Congrats on your new piece! But omg I need those Cartier ornaments!!! Are they your’s?! Where from?!


----------



## yerenaa

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> Congrats on your new piece! But omg I need those Cartier ornaments!!! Are they your’s?! Where from?!


Thank you I wish! This was at the Cartier boutique ;^;


----------



## Cartier Forever

My friend tried this in Japan, not bad but not really practical.


----------



## scheurin

Xmas Panthère


----------



## NYC Chicky

Ylesiya said:


> I think I reached my personal perfection: juc, clash and ecrou, all in rose gold
> View attachment 5408272



Do you wear all three regularly or favor two? Which ones? 
Love the look


----------



## darkangel07760

What I am wearing today


----------



## Caz71

darkangel07760 said:


> View attachment 5668746
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I am wearing today



Nice with trollbeads


----------



## darkangel07760

Caz71 said:


> Nice with trollbeads


Yes! So happy you recognized my Troll!


----------



## LVinCali

After almost 8 years of a diamond eternity band ripping up my adjacent fingers and finger joint, going very simple for my latest wedding band…


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

Gloomy day here in Vegas so sorry in advance for the terrible lighting but I’m hoping we can start a trend here for those who want to join in on the holiday fun! With Christmas upon us, I’d love to see everyone’s stacks against their Christmas trees! @yerenaa started it first so I’ll go next ❤️


----------



## yerenaa

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> Gloomy day here in Vegas so sorry in advance for the terrible lighting but I’m hoping we can start a trend here for those who want to join in on the holiday fun! With Christmas upon us, I’d love to see everyone’s stacks against their Christmas trees! @yerenaa started it first so I’ll go next ❤️
> 
> View attachment 5669415


Yay! I love this idea and this photo!


----------



## glamourbag

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> Gloomy day here in Vegas so sorry in advance for the terrible lighting but I’m hoping we can start a trend here for those who want to join in on the holiday fun! With Christmas upon us, I’d love to see everyone’s stacks against their Christmas trees! @yerenaa started it first so I’ll go next ❤️
> 
> View attachment 5669415


Love this pic! What a great idea!


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

yerenaa said:


> Yay! I love this idea and this photo!





glamourbag said:


> Love this pic! What a great idea!


Thank you guys! I hope to see some lovely stacks and beautiful Christmas trees! ❤️


----------



## Firstchanellv28

My timeless pieces


----------



## Floandcat

mugenprincess said:


> My simple stack today. Love how they can be dressed up or down ♥️♥️
> 
> View attachment 5633354


the exact stack I'm thinking of doing! Is that a YG and WG? I love it!


----------



## Ylesiya

NYC Chicky said:


> Do you wear all three regularly or favor two? Which ones?
> Love the look



I think my favourite ones are ecrou + clash. The best stack so far. Very edgy look but comfortable at the same time. I am not a fan of huge stacks, so 3 bracelets are my personal maximum. These two also work well with a standard love bracelet.


----------



## merekat703

cheers!


----------



## merekat703




----------



## kt92

I wouldn’t usually wear my bracelets when I practice (usually just my JUC) but I just got my vintage Menottes so I thought I’d let her hang out some today with the others!


----------



## mindless

I was debating for a week on getting size 14 or 15 juc small bracelet. Finally decided on 15. Here she is with me in office.


----------



## Yvette Sojourner

I don’t take off my White Gold Cartier Love (small and regular size) and Juste Un Clou (regular size) Bracelets. So, I figured why not share how I workout in them seeing I workout every day. This is how I workout in my Cartier pieces ❤️


----------



## XCCX

Took this photo in a museum in Riyadh, Saudi Arabia


----------



## merekat703




----------



## darkangel07760

XCCX said:


> Took this photo in a museum in Riyadh, Saudi Arabia
> 
> View attachment 5672143


Love this photo!


----------



## XCCX

darkangel07760 said:


> Love this photo!


Thank you!


----------



## mindless

My DL bracelet and trinity band is with me on a short vacation.


----------



## scheurin

As Cartier as it gets


----------



## GucciGoneWild

My current stack  Looking to add a reg size Love at some point in 2023!


----------



## JOJA

GucciGoneWild said:


> My current stack  Looking to add a reg size Love at some point in 2023!
> 
> View attachment 5673840



LOVE this stack!  Perfection.


----------



## GucciGoneWild

JOJA said:


> LOVE this stack!  Perfection.


Thank you!! I feel like it’s a clean look but still fun w the diamonds haha


----------



## kt92

Trying out a new look on my watch arm…love cuff, Menotte and Miansai hook on leather wrap to be a bumper to protect my watch.


----------



## Cartier Forever

Pick up this kitty today.


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

kt92 said:


> Trying out a new look on my watch arm…love cuff, Menotte and Miansai hook on leather wrap to be a bumper to protect my watch.
> 
> View attachment 5675214


I have to say, I love your Daytona. Definitely my holy grail.


----------



## kt92

Pop Art Suzy said:


> I have to say, I love your Daytona. Definitely my holy grail.


Aw thank you! It was mine also!  I love it but I always wonder if I can wear one of my bracelets with it!


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

kt92 said:


> Aw thank you! It was mine also!  I love it but I always wonder if I can wear one of my bracelets with it!


Honestly, I wouldn't chance it. It would get really scratched up (and so would your Love). I would just wear it by itself. It's gorgeous! My fave is the RG Daytona.


----------



## janellmarie

Hello everyone, just wanted to share my early 20th anniversary present from my husband. We don’t live near a Cartier boutique so when we were visiting Scottsdale recently he surprised me by taking me to the boutique!  He told me to pick the bracelet he knew I wanted - the 4 diamond YG love!  I had a hard time justifying the extra cost for 4 small diamonds but it made my heart sing .  I know I would regret not splurging and getting the one I really wanted so I went for it! It goes great with my regular love and adds some sparkle to my simple stack.  I’m thankful to be married to such a sweet husband who doesn’t hesitate to spoil me. Thank you for letting me share!


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

janellmarie said:


> Hello everyone, just wanted to share my early 20th anniversary present from my husband. We don’t live near a Cartier boutique so when we were visiting Scottsdale recently he surprised me by taking me to the boutique!  He told me to pick the bracelet he knew I wanted - the 4 diamond YG love!  I had a hard time justifying the extra cost for 4 small diamonds but it made my heart sing .  I know I would regret not splurging and getting the one I really wanted so I went for it! It goes great with my regular love and adds some sparkle to my simple stack.  I’m thankful to be married to such a sweet husband who doesn’t hesitate to spoil me. Thank you for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 5676164


That's beautiful and looks exquisite with your regular Love. Congratulations and happy 20th anniversary.


----------



## hers4eva

*Happy Holidays   *


----------

